# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Mayo 2014. Dividendos everywhere y chicharros envenados. Keep your money s



## Tono (1 May 2014)

Otro mes más en que podemos arruinarnos.

Sobre todo con noticias así.

*El IVA subirá al 25% después de las elecciones*

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/05/01/actualidad/El-IVA-subirá-al-25%-despues-elecciones

Y este mes seremos uno más. 
Esa Pecata guapa, todos a tocarle la barriga que da suerte.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

Pole, pole, pole


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

pillo la pole del mes jodido

edito: mierda. como a massa.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (1 May 2014)

Eso quiere decir que me subirán las comisiones de ING?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pillo la pole del mes jodido
> 
> edito: Mierda. Como a massa.



:d :no:

...........................................


----------



## Tono (1 May 2014)

No olvidéis las 5 stars. Esto es un hotel de lujo.


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

aprovecho y me pongo bertokiano

¿Vendemos en mayo?

Mañana el Dow Jones hará techo de mercado (hoy es mañana)


----------



## sr.anus (1 May 2014)




----------



## mpbk (1 May 2014)

jjajajajaj 25%........que sigan asi.


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

féliz 1 mayo en bilbao


----------



## Ajetreo (1 May 2014)

Buenos días. Me he despistado.

Me tiene mi hija subcontratada para un trabajito... Aquí pinturrajeando mapas... y me pierdo la apertura del hilo..y cotillear las manis que para las estoy oyendo por la ventana


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

Brutal PW de Sony: 70%
Sony recorta su estimaci?n de beneficio operativo en m?s de dos tercios


----------



## Robopoli (1 May 2014)

Polinski


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

Resultados de ANR mejores de lo esperado. Solo pierde 0,25$ por acción cuando se esperaba más del doble de perdida. Veremos como se lo toma el mercado.

Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for First Quarter 2014 - ANR - BoardVote

Además han incrementado el cash hasta 2.100 millones $ lo que dada la situación es una buenísima noticia. :Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 May 2014)

Cuando los bigotillos de la yellen veas cortar pon los tuyos a depilar.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Resultados de ANR mejores de lo esperado. Solo pierde 0,25$ por acción cuando se esperaba más del doble de perdida. Veremos como se lo toma el mercado.
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for First Quarter 2014 - ANR - BoardVote



A ver la letra pequeña pero si se confirma será un notición muy verde.

No tendría sentido con el 50% de caída que le han metido en 4 meses.


----------



## paulistano (1 May 2014)

Second page.

Iba leyendo el título y no me lo creia, un título sin faltas de ortografia o erratas.....:Aplauso:


Hasta que lo he leido entero:XX:


Suerte a todos:Baile:


----------



## atman (1 May 2014)

ANR además de carbonera es gasera putativa. Y el precio del gas se ha disparado en yankilandia.

La sorpresa puede venir un poco más tarde, cuando la producción de esas concesiones empiecen a caer...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> ANR además de carbonera es gasera putativa. Y el precio del gas se ha disparado en yankilandia.
> 
> La sorpresa puede venir un poco más tarde, cuando la producción de esas concesiones empiecen a caer...



Si cae la producción del gas entiendo que subirá su precio y por ende el del carbón al aumentar su demanda como alternativa.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Tiene bastante buena pinta

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/alpha-natural-resources-announces-results-110000101.html


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

En otros sitios le dan como que ha tenido beneficios de 0.07$ per share ienso: 

Alpha Natural Resources Analyst Ratings, Earnings, Dividends and Insider Trades | $ANR | NYSE:ANR | Analyst Ratings Network

Eso ya sería la leche.


----------



## atman (1 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si cae la producción del gas entiendo que subirá su precio y por ende el del carbón al aumentar su demanda como alternativa.



Que sus concesiones caigan debido a los rápidos ciclos de explotación no significa que la producción global caiga.

Pero digamos que tiene la oportunidad de hacer un doble o mitad. Ya veremos...


----------



## Tono (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene bastante buena pinta
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/alpha-natural-resources-announces-results-110000101.html



¿entonces le vas a meter ya? :cook:

Chicharros envenados, son chicharros en vena :o
Paulistano, la tradición es la tradición. Consígueme una entrada y te paso el wasap de mi vecina. No es muy guapa, pero hace unas albóndigas que te mueres pero y tiene perro.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2014)

Hoygan, ¿ya no somos jilo mítico?


----------



## atman (1 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿ya no somos jilo mítico?



A mí me sale como hilo mítico...


----------



## mpbk (1 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya la tenemos, suelo lp.
> 
> winner always



menos hilos y más buenas operaciones,.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> En otros sitios le dan como que ha tenido beneficios de 0.07$ per share ienso:
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources Analyst Ratings, Earnings, Dividends and Insider Trades | $ANR | NYSE:ANR | Analyst Ratings Network
> 
> Eso ya sería la leche.



En el premarket haciendo un -2% ienso:

---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 12:14 ----------

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/coal-miner-walter-energys-loss-110746000.html


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En el premarket haciendo un -2% ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 12:14 ----------
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/coal-miner-walter-energys-loss-110746000.html



Ya lo estaba siguiendo. No me preocupa aunque sí que es raro, raro. Hay tanta manipulación que no te puedes ya fiar de nada. Para mi el dato es muy bueno y la cotización lo reflejará en el futuro.

En cuanto a WLT, si finalmente se va al hoyo, pues un competidor menos, y uno de los buenos además por lo que mejor para ANR.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ya lo estaba siguiendo. No me preocupa aunque sí que es raro, raro. Hay tanta manipulación que no te puedes ya fiar de nada. Para mi el dato es muy bueno y la cotización lo reflejará en el futuro.
> 
> En cuanto a WLT, si finalmente se va al hoyo, pues un competidor menos, y uno de los buenos además por lo que mejor para ANR.



El miedo que hay con ellas es que la recuperación del ciclo se pospone y queman cash muy rápido. Hay claro riesgo de ampliaciones a la vista o financiación excesivamente cara como en el caso de WLT


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2014)

pillo sitio .... .


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2014)

bien, Tono, bien....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El miedo que hay con ellas es que la recuperación del ciclo se pospone y queman cash muy rápido. Hay claro riesgo de ampliaciones a la vista o financiación excesivamente cara como en el caso de WLT



En el caso de ANR parece que está haciendo los cambios necesarios para incluso ganar dinero en entornos de bajos precios del carbón, por lo que los upgrades no tardarán en llegar, y con ellos los fondos e instituciones. Sumale el porcentaje de cortos que tienen que recomprar y antes de acabar el año ya estamos de nuevo en 7$, y eso amigo ya es un 70% de revalorización sin que el ciclo siquiera haya cambiado. 

ANR con estos datos es un STRONG BUY ya mismo.


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> En el caso de ANR parece que está haciendo los cambios necesarios para incluso ganar dinero en entornos de bajos precios del carbón, por lo que los upgrades no tardarán en llegar, y con ellos los fondos e instituciones. Sumale el porcentaje de cortos que tienen que recomprar y antes de acabar el año ya estamos de nuevo en 7$, y eso amigo ya es un 70% de revalorización sin que el ciclo siquiera haya cambiado.
> 
> ANR con estos datos es un STRONG BUY ya mismo.


----------



## sinnombrex (1 May 2014)

ANR en comparacion a lo esperado son buenos datos, pero no tanto... Mirando la letra pequeña, el carbon ha seguido bajando de precio poco a poco y ademas han vendido algo menos.
Ha entrado una cantidad importante de dinero en un apartado, pero no se exactamente a que se refiere (no se si puede ser una venta de alguna parte de la empresa):
Â Â Gain on exchange of equity-method investment 250,331


----------



## tesorero (1 May 2014)

Pole en cuarta página, no está mal.
Venga, vamos que con el buen tiempo a uno se le alegra el ánimo y no sé porqué.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 May 2014)

Coño que manía con coger los suelos de las acciones en picado. 
1 regla, no perder. Con anr hay much que ganar, si, hay mucho que perder, también, ergo....no se entra.
¿No será mejor entrar a hacer un por dos con la seguridad y la tranquilidad de ir con la tendencia, que un por cuatro con el riesgo de perder la pasta?
Este año no parece que las previsiones mejoren mucho. Se acerca 2015 donde madura parte de la deuda. No creo que les financié nadie a intereses razonables, luego huele a ampliación :

Veremos cuando abran toriles, igual se pone verde y todo. Para mi estos resultados son más de lo mismo.

---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 15:38 ----------

Zillow tiene unos cortos muy riquiños:rolleye:, en honor al abridor del post de mayo..
También N, de vocales va la cosa


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Coño que manía con coger los suelos de las acciones en picado.
> 1 regla, no perder. Con anr hay much que ganar, si, hay mucho que perder, también, ergo....no se entra.
> ¿No será mejor entrar a hacer un por dos con la seguridad y la tranquilidad de ir con la tendencia, que un por cuatro con el riesgo de perder la pasta?
> Este año no parece que las previsiones mejoren mucho. Se acerca 2015 donde madura parte de la deuda. No creo que les financié nadie a intereses razonables, luego huele a ampliación :
> ...



Pues yo ahora mismo, estoy vigilando a Arcelor. Los indicadores decían que esta semana no iba a ser buena, y así ha sido, pero a más largo plazo no sé.

Aunque se dibuje un canal lateral bajista ahora. Muchas dudas.



El Sabadell, según mi fibotimecutre, me da que llega mañana por lo menos a 2,474 y que la semana que viene andará por debajo de 2,36. Y durante el mes los 2,175. No sé no sé. Y que la semana del 19mayo puede ser una semana de mínimos también el el POP. Esto no significa que no haya un repunte la semana anterior. Es más la secuencia para las 3 semanas que vienen serían: MIN-MAX-MIN

bankia también me da mínimos semanales más bajos la semana siguiente. y añado caixabank



ANR me daba que esta semana, tendrá que ser hoy, llegaba al menos a 4,52
pero que las siguientes eran down.... vamos a ver
EDITO: 4,57 ya ha cumplido esta semana por lo menos


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2014)

menudo meneo en ANR


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)




----------



## John Nash (1 May 2014)

Ojo con el empleo usano. Subida sorpresa de los inscritos en el paro semanal.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 May 2014)

Buenas tardes, nos incorporamos en quinta página y hacemos los deberes de votar las cinco estrellas. 
Feliz mes de las flores. Que florezcan nuestras plusvis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2014)

Alooooooito!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 17:14 ----------

Grande Mohamed!!!!!







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (1 May 2014)

Pole position,


joputas!!!!! hablando de ANR y no me mentan ......


----------



## Topongo (1 May 2014)

Sirio con retraso

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Si el SP cierra por encima de los 1880, volvemos a tener alcismo 8:8:8:


----------



## Janus (1 May 2014)

yo me andaría con mucho cuidado en la bolsa en los próximos 3 meses. Se puede fácilmente gestar la manada que se coma una bajada de años. De momento, hay que estar largo pero con el ojo puesto todo el día porque hay muchos valores que han realizado la primera bajada de un típico techo que después hace una subida menor que el máximo anterior para atrapar gacelada y hacer un guiso para años.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pole position,
> 
> 
> joputas!!!!! hablando de ANR y no me mentan ......









:xx:


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (1 May 2014)

no sé por qué me relacionas con maricones y losers!


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Las próximas semanas van a ser muy peligrosas


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

la próxima semana es la señalada 
::::
y luego la siguiente a la siguiente
::::


que ya toca cojones!


Spoiler









*
METO ZOOM:*

En la primera caída, la de precios a saco se produjo a partir de la tercera semana del pico macd+precio







en la segunda corrección, la caída de precios













Donde pone próxima, es esta. Así que la que viene es la cuarta 






http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/talk...-we-re-in-for-a-20--correction-145953185.html


----------



## boquiman (1 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> yo me andaría con mucho cuidado en la bolsa en los próximos 3 meses. Se puede fácilmente gestar la manada que se coma una bajada de años. De momento, hay que estar largo pero con el ojo puesto todo el día porque hay muchos valores que han realizado la primera bajada de un típico techo que después hace una subida menor que el máximo anterior para atrapar gacelada y hacer un guiso para años.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Janus... Hay un dato a tener en cuenta y que habrá que ver cómo se va desarrollando los próximos meses. Es el margen de deuda del NYSE que despues de 8 meses de subidas ininterrumpidas ha tenido un fuerte desapalancamiento en marzo.







El margen de deuda del NYSE avisa, fuerte desapalancamiento en marzo.

NYSE Margin Debt Declined in March after Eight Months of Increase


----------



## amago45 (1 May 2014)

Pole y ya tal


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 May 2014)

si hay por aquí algún amante del basquet, póngase teledeporte y disfrutarán, si no se empastra, de mi Valencia.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 May 2014)

Será antes de octubre. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-oFrvbtueeDQ/U14xLi2rqLI/AAAAAAAAOUc/zX6tc0lZa4E/s1600/bpspx+4-28+jpeg.JPG

Regreso a la mm200 en el SP500, aunque con la FED detrás y la posible QE Europea, de ahí veo harto difícil que pase, cisnes negros a parte.


Sell in May and go away!


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pole position,
> 
> 
> joputas!!!!! hablando de ANR y no me mentan ......




Jo. Tienes razón. 

Y sin embargo, el barsa no jugó ni ayer ni anteayer y todos se acordaron de ti.


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ver la letra pequeña pero si se confirma será un notición muy verde.
> 
> No tendría sentido con el 50% de caída que le han metido en 4 meses.



La caída ha sido incentivada por unas posiciones cortas muy agresivas, el negocio como tal ahora mismo ni genera ni quema caja,vamos como el típico comercio español, estan por estar. Hasta hace un año sobraba para pipas, últimamente ya no les llega ni para renovar las vagonetas de las minas....el día que esta situación se de la vuelta ,cosa que a poco que suba el precio del carbón o del gas debería pasar mas pronto que tarde empezarán a recomprar cortos, pero vamos que va para largo...Pillo y sitio y tal


----------



## Chila (1 May 2014)

Yo estoy en aci con el mismo dinero que en bet365. Asi que imaginad la importancia que le doy a ambos.
Si hacemos un x6 de coña. Si palmamos, aqui paz y despues gloria.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La caída ha sido incentivada por unas posiciones cortas muy agresivas, el negocio como tal ahora mismo ni genera ni quema caja,vamos como el típico comercio español, estan por estar. Hasta hace un año sobraba para pipas, últimamente ya no les llega ni para renovar las vagonetas de las minas....el día que esta situación se de la vuelta ,cosa que a poco que suba el precio del carbón o del gas debería pasar mas pronto que tarde empezarán a recomprar cortos, pero vamos que va para largo...Pillo y sitio y tal



Lo posteó un día MM y tiene toda la razón.

En esta acción de ANR hay que seguir a la manada de manos fuertes. Se les va a ver fácil el rastro con las posiciones cortas.

De momento por técnico sigue bajista. La sesión se hoy está siendo decepcionante en términos del comportamiento de la pauta de precios como de la pauta de volumen.

Llegué a pensar que hoy era el día y que le arreaba el primer tiro de 8000 acciones.

Los niveles los tiene claros.


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

como diría jato:

abandonad el barco gacelillas ahora que estáis a tiempo 






pocos valores me dan entrada por lo que veo en el ibex


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo posteó un día MM y tiene toda la razón.
> 
> En esta acción de ANR hay que seguir a la manada de manos fuertes. Se les va a ver fácil el rastro con las posiciones cortas.
> 
> ...



A mi no es acción que me agrade demasiado porque el precio de venta así como los margenes vienen prefijados por el mercado.Dicho esto creo que publique la página donde estan las posiciones cortas hace ya unos cuantos meses,aun tienen un porrón de cortos.Simplemente hay que seguir las posiciones cortas


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 May 2014)

Pole position con delay.

Piraton, ya te has comprado un iphone? 

Calopez, donde me envias el pony?


----------



## Durmiente (1 May 2014)

Venga escribo aunque sea en la 7º página


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

hay que ser inútil a la hora de escoger jueces, parece que lo hacen queriendo, joder:
La jueza Tardón recibió dinero y regalos del secretario de Blesa, aprobó las preferentes y dio contratos a Gürtel - Iniciativa Debate


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Pole position con delay.
> 
> Piraton, ya te has comprado un iphone?
> 
> Calopez, donde me envias el pony?



ReLOL

Y tu que? Ya corriendo 6km?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (1 May 2014)

Bienvenido Mayo, cogiendo sitio


----------



## bertok (1 May 2014)

Cuidado con Coach


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 May 2014)

Mi android nuncafollista dice ke ya estoy en los 7km. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mi android nuncafollista dice ke ya estoy en los 7km. :



El martes me hice unos 20km por una ruta nueva por el monte sssssaheraos. 18 mayo tengo segunda carrera del circuito! 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 May 2014)

The Great(est Fool) Rotation: Who's Buying, And Who's Selling? | Zero Hedge

Lo pongo aquí pero va a tener hilo propio, aunque la muestra no es 100% representativa, pues son clientes de Bank of America Merry Lynch


----------



## Montegrifo (1 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo posteó un día MM y tiene toda la razón.
> 
> En esta acción de ANR hay que seguir a la manada de manos fuertes. Se les va a ver fácil el rastro con las posiciones cortas.
> 
> ...



No dispara usted con balas de fogueo...de todas formas yo creo que es mejor ir poco a poco metiendo la patita, si el suelo sólo lo van a coger los que menean el cotarro, el resto a rebufo a recoger todas las migajas que podamos.

Ya estamos en mayo, las trincheras preparadas que pueden venir hondonadas... 

Lo único que me tiene un poco mosqueado es que la gacelada estamos todos esperando ver venir el gran meneo y la gran manada está entrando en renta variable pero no tan a lo loco como yo me esperaba, no sé, veo poca carnaza todavía para que merezca la pena pegar ell portazo, lo mismo le dan un par de vueltas más al tema y se estiran un poco.

Yo mientras, haré lo de Madrigal, bien pegadito a los buenos pero con el bujero prieto.

Vaya polazoooo!!!


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> si hay por aquí algún amante del basquet, póngase teledeporte y disfrutarán, si no se empastra, de mi Valencia.




Qué pena el bajón de intensidad de los últimos cinco minutos... Y así y todo, la vuelta pinta bien


----------



## Algas (1 May 2014)

Pole pechugil ::









Ya podemos seguir hablando de bolsa:Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

A riesgo de owned:

He mirado un poco fibonacci en el tiempo para los valores del MC.
Me da que la semana que viene es *MUY *bajista, (en realidad las 3 próximas) que marcamos mínimos más bajos que los de la pasada en el 90% de los valores, y que este mes también lo va a ser, veremos los 99xx fijo.



Edito, eso, o la "vela plana", que abrimos y no paramos de subir toda la semana.::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

pole position y tal , 99xx dicen por ahí :rolleye: lo cierto es que toca ir a la parte baja de la cuña .

la figura tesnica esta llegando a su fin , pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :no:


----------



## amago45 (2 May 2014)

Apertura plana y tal del IBEX, parece que hasta los datos de empleo USANO no vaya a pasar nada
Los de la CNMV se han dormido con los resultados de Grifols ... quizá los presenten al cierre?


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Nueva oleada de fusiones de farmac?uticas en Europa: Novartis y GlaxoSmithKline abren la veda

sigue on fire el farma


----------



## amago45 (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nueva oleada de fusiones de farmac?uticas en Europa: Novartis y GlaxoSmithKline abren la veda
> 
> sigue on fire el farma



Bayer también está haciendo algo con Merck ... 
suena a burbuja ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Xiux (2 May 2014)

Buen día currantes de los gráficos, IBE sigue dando alegrías 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

bueno, empieza la fiesta natra.... vamos a ponerla en radar


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Guanos días

El crédito no vuelve - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*El crédito no vuelve*

Pese a que algunos analistas anuncian una mejora en el crédito, los datos del Banco de España nos dicen que es lo contrario

Pese a los reiterados –y bastante cargantes– anuncios del Gobierno sobre la presunta recuperación del crédito como parte de su estrategia para vender una quimérica recuperación económica, los propios datos oficiales del Banco de España se encargan de desmentir las imaginativas afirmaciones del Ejecutivo. Como está ocurriendo de manera reiterada con el resto de análisis económicos oficiales, lo que está pasando es que se presentan los datos favorables y se ignoran los desfavorables. En unos pocos gráficos podemos ver claramente qué es lo que ha hecho el Gobierno para hacer una interpretación tan fantasiosamente optimista sobre la situación del crédito. Hay que advertir que todos los datos presentados corresponden a nuevas operaciones y no a saldo crediticio, que es lo que se suele presentar en la mayor parte de artículos que hablan del crédito.

En el primer gráfico podemos ver la evolución del nuevo crédito concedido a empresas para importes de menos de 1 millón de euros. Como se comprueba, la tasa de variación anual ha entrado por primera vez en positivo desde 2008.







En el segundo gráfico apreciamos la evolución del nuevo crédito concedido para la compra de vivienda. Vemos cómo en los últimos meses la tasa de variación anual ha entrado en positivo (aunque no es la primera vez que ocurre desde 2008).







Como último gráfico para representar los datos en los que se basa el Gobierno para defender la recuperación, podemos apreciar cómo la tasa de incremento del nuevo crédito al consumo entra por primera vez en positivo, y de una forma clara, desde 2008.







*Hasta aquí las buenas noticias, porque el resto de ellas, las que calla el Gobierno, son realmente malas, y hacen que la interpretación de lo que está pasando con el crédito sea totalmente diferente*.

En primer lugar vamos a representar el crédito a la vivienda no como tasa de variación, sino como crédito total. Y lo que descubrimos no tiene nada que ver con el optimista gráfico presentado arriba. Lo que vemos es un mercado hundido en niveles 1/8 de los de la burbuja y que se agita levemente en el fondo.







Respecto al crédito al consumo, lo que advertimos es bastante parecido, con niveles de crédito que están en la cuarta parte de los previos a la crisis.







Y la imagen se vuelve a repetir en el pequeño crédito empresarial, 1/3 de los valores precrisis.







Un optimista podría aducir que lo que importa es que la tendencia ha cambiado y que estamos al principio de la recuperación, pero por desgracia tampoco es así, ya que si tomamos no las partes del crédito que mejor aspecto ofrecen para el Gobierno sino la totalidad de este, entonces ni siquiera podemos hablar de cambio de tendencia, que es lo que vemos a continuación, cuando incluimos el gran crédito empresarial, que no sólo no se recupera, sino que sigue cayendo.







Si analizamos los importes concedidos, podemos contemplar la falta absoluta de recuperación y la magnitud de la debacle, esta vez con datos deflactados para poder comparar de forma más fiel la situación actual en relación a la de hace una década. El crédito es 1/3 del del año 2003, poco más de la cuarta parte del de 2008, y además sigue disminuyendo.







*Y lo peor de todo es que el crédito no sólo es escaso, sino carísimo. En el gráfico siguiente se aprecia el tipo aplicado al pequeño crédito empresarial en Europa y en España; para nuestras empresas es casi 2 puntos más caro –y ampliándose notablemente desde que gobierna el PP–, que teniendo en cuenta el diferencial de inflación llegaría casi a los 3 puntos*. Una enorme losa más que añadir a las muchas que ya pone el Gobierno sobre nuestras empresas. Está claro que no existe ningún tipo de competencia en la banca española, y que esta actúa de una forma oligopólica fijando precios.







En conclusión, *la situación del crédito en España, lejos de mejorar, sigue empeorando, lo que no cuadra con la imagen idílica de nuestra economía que el Gobierno y medios afines nos quieren vender*. La realidad de los datos lo que nos muestra es que la situación tanto de la economía como de las entidades financieras sigue siendo pésima y que, en el mejor de los casos, sólo se puede hablar de una reducción en la velocidad del deterioro del crédito. Como ya he comentado en repetidas ocasiones desde esta columna, la mejoría de algunos indicadores económicos se debe exclusivamente al endeudamiento masivo del sector público con el exterior y en absoluto a mejoras estructurales de la economía española. Los últimos datos del Banco de España referentes a la balanza de pagos parecen apuntar a que esa entrada de dinero en nuestra economía se ha dado la vuelta en los últimos meses y que el Banco de España ha tenido que intervenir de forma agresiva para dotar de liquidez a la banca. Si se confirma esta tendencia, ¿cuánto puede persistir el amago de recuperación económica? 













¿Cómo puede explicarse esto? ¿Acaso la gran empresa está realizando fuertes inversiones? La respuesta, desgraciadamente, parece ser que no. Con toda probabilidad, lo que está sucediendo es que la gran mayoría de este crédito son refinanciaciones de deuda de grandes clientes (y no sólo empresas, sino también sector público), como un sucinto repaso a las noticias en los diarios permite comprobar (Ayco, Quabit, Ayuntamiento de Huelva, Meliá Hotels, Reyal Urbis, J. García Carrión, El Corte Inglés..., y esto son sólo unos pocos ejemplos). Como se suele decir, si debes 100.000 euros al banco y no los puedes pagar, entonces tienes un problema, pero si debes 100 millones y no los puedes pagar, entonces es el banco el que tiene el problema. La banca, metida en una lucha denodada por controlar una morosidad que aumenta de forma galopante, se ha convertido en rehén de estos grandes clientes. Es lo único que pueden hacer para intentar garantizar su propia viabilidad y no seguir, una entidad tras otra, los pasos de Bankia.

Esto lo podemos comprobar aún más en la evolución de los tipos de interés aplicados a nuevas operaciones, lo que se representa en el siguiente gráfico. Como se ve, la diferencia entre los tipos aplicados al gran crédito y al pequeño crédito empresarial ha alcanzado un récord histórico en el pasado mes de julio de 2,6 puntos porcentuales. Es decir, la banca no sólo se ve obligada a refinanciar a estas empresas zombis (que sólo podrían sobrevivir si la economía se recuperara con fuerza y muy pronto, algo poco probable), sino que además lo hacen a tipos muy bajos. La banca parece compensar esto subiendo en proporción el interés aplicado al resto de operaciones con pequeños clientes.







Para comparar podemos ver qué ocurre en Europa, donde la diferencia entre el tipo de interés entre el pequeño y gran crédito empresarial se mueve habitualmente entre los 0 y 0,9 puntos porcentuales. El tipo aplicado al gran crédito es casi 1 punto mayor, mientras que el aplicado al pequeño crédito es aproximadamente 1 punto menor.







En el crédito a familias vemos una evolución similar, aunque en este caso el crédito a la vivienda permanece dentro de unos márgenes más moderados y siempre con un diferencial con el Euribor muy superior a lo que venía siendo habitual. Como vemos, los tipos para créditos al consumo y otros fines permanecen en niveles bastante altos.







Si comparamos con los tipos aplicados por las entidades financieras europeas, vemos que el crédito a la vivienda se mueve en tipos similares, mientras que los préstamos al consumo están aproximadamente 1,5 puntos por debajo.







El trato preferencial dado a la vivienda en España –en comparación con el resto del pequeño crédito– puede explicarse igualmente por la necesidad de la banca de quitarse de encima los activos inmobiliarios. Al parecer, están utilizando esto como un incentivo para los clientes.

*Un análisis de la situación permite ver que nos encontramos ante toda una plétora de grandes empresas zombis que mantienen una enorme deuda, en su mayor parte impagable, con el sistema financiero*. A su vez, esto provoca que la banca no pueda cumplir con su función básica de financiar proyectos empresariales viables y anticipar el consumo y la inversión de familias y empresas solventes. Fuentes del sector confirman que gran parte de los proyectos de expansión e inversión –que los hay– de pequeñas y medianas empresas se están financiando con recursos propios ante la imposibilidad de obtener crédito a un tipo asumible (o a ningún tipo). Esto retrasa o imposibilita muchos buenos proyectos empresariales y perjudica sobremanera a la economía, retrotrayéndonos a una situación más propia de fases primitivas del capitalismo. Recordemos lo importante que es un sistema financiero moderno para dotar de agilidad y capacidad de respuesta a la economía.

Es evidente que sólo una acción decidida de los poderes públicos para dejar de dar soporte a todas estas empresas y bancos inviables podría solucionar este enorme problema. Pero esto, por desgracia, parece muy lejos de sus intenciones.


----------



## sinnombrex (2 May 2014)

E.on baja el dividendo a 0.60 (se esperaba que lo iba a bajar) no le ha sentado muy bien al mercado, pero a largo plazo tampoco me parece una noticia tan mala.

E.On-Aktie: Achtung, Dividende und eine dicke Supportzone (02. Mai 2014, 08:31 Uhr)


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

PMI manufacturas España de abril: 52,7; Estimación: 53,4; previo: 52,8

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 01:26 ----------

me despollo con estos de txitxarros.info

Natra: Los resultados son malos, prácticamente esperados. La solución es clara, vender NTC. Aprovecharán estos días para comunicar venta?

Debe ser el CEO de la empresa y saber qué decisiones tomar 




Natra perdiendo los 1,87 guanerará bastante


----------



## Durmiente (2 May 2014)

Parece que IBE está preparando un peponazo importante.


----------



## Xiux (2 May 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> E.on baja el dividendo a 0.60 (se esperaba que lo iba a bajar) no le ha sentado muy bien al mercado, pero a largo plazo tampoco me parece una noticia tan mala.
> 
> E.On-Aktie: Achtung, Dividende und eine dicke Supportzone (02. Mai 2014, 08:31 Uhr)



Se sabia 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

bme
en 32,60 aprox tiene un pequeño tope, si superase (que ya es mucho) se irira a 33,25 aprox


----------



## Montegrifo (2 May 2014)

Bemes de mi vidaaaa!!!!

Tono, se está convirtiendo usted en el mayor pistolero de este poblado:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Bemes de mi vidaaaa!!!!
> 
> Tono, se está convirtiendo usted en el mayor pistolero de este poblado:Aplauso:



la rotura de ayer en indicadores era perfecta y en todos


pero es que con esto de hoy, si mantiene, da entrada en semanales también
de momento en ,70 está fuera de bandas y debría corregir un poquillo, no sé si intradía o más días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2014)

Volvemos a los unicornios 13.16 fraumerkels


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volvemos a los unicornios 13.16 fraumerkels



+0,60 dividendo, no es mucho, pero menos dan otros.


----------



## atman (2 May 2014)

Estoy por abrir un hilo sólo con la foto... :|


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> +0,60 dividendo, no es mucho, pero menos dan otros.




Esta gente va a lo sensato un 4% y inflación baja es cojonudo. ¿Fiarme de dividendos del 8% bankia style? No gracias, más dividendo => más riesgo. Esto es así. La acción está por los suelos, la pille en 12,19 o 12.31 , no me acuerdo exactamente y la solté por los 13,8x o 13.9x. La retomo tranquilamente ahora y a dejarla madurar.

De todas formas hay que balancear los riesgos...ya tengo ANR y otras cosas por ahí para las emociones fuertes ::


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por abrir un hilo sólo con la foto... :|



Vendrán a salvarlos a todos ::::::







---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 08:43 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta gente va a lo sensato un 4% y inflación baja es cojonudo. ¿Fiarme de dividendos del 8% bankia style? No gracias, más dividendo => más riesgo. Esto es así. La acción está por los suelos, la pille en 12,19 o 12.31 , no me acuerdo exactamente y la solté por los 13,8x o 13.9x. La retomo tranquilamente ahora y a dejarla madurar.
> 
> De todas formas hay que balancear los riesgos...ya tengo ANR y otras cosas por ahí para las emociones fuertes ::



¿consigues recuperar la mordida de los dividendos en el reino de la infollable?


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por abrir un hilo sólo con la foto... :|



hotel carlton


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2014)




----------



## ponzi (2 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por abrir un hilo sólo con la foto... :|



Ya hay hilo...añada la foto...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/479458-ugt-hara-campana-centros-de-defender-honestidad-gestion-de-formacion.html


Espero que cuando todo este tinglado se venga abajo, lo cual viendo la escalada de la deuda soberana hispakistani no creo que tarde demasiado (2018-2022) , la gente se acuerde de todo esto.


----------



## atman (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hotel carlton



Es que la foto lo tiene todo...

El Carlton, luego la delegación de la Agencia Tributaria, luego el edificio AXA, donde está la sede del PP y al fondo a la derecha se adivina el Gobierno Civil.
Los sindicatos de clase, y los otros, los republicanos, etc...

Vamos, todo Dios en la foto. 

Pero todos: edificios, entidades y personas siguen impávidos. La caja del hombre sigue vacía.


Ponzi, ese hilo es mu viejo...


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

la sede del pp no está en GV-87?


edito: maldito cuidata natrero, a qué esperas para tirarla?


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Piratón, ese es el gráfico exacto que sigo. Me sorprende que hagamos la misma interpretación en el máximo del día 1 de Enero de 2014 ::


Esta pauta es la que considero como cambio de tendencia y la que usaré para lanzar el primer tiro. No hace falta correr detrás de ella, va a dar tiempo de sobra a cogerla sin haber tenido que entrar en los 6-7USD.

Pero de momento está como está y la sesión de ayer fue un poco decepcionante.


----------



## atman (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la sede del pp no está en GV-87?
> 
> 
> edito: maldito cuidata natrero, a qué esperas para tirarla?



Estoy mirando, dicen que es en GV89. En el Sº Corazón, vamos... se habrán trasladado. Al menos antes estaban en ese edificio, arriba, en la planta con balcones. Llamaba la atención la seguridad que había en el portal.


----------



## Chila (2 May 2014)

vamos bme vamos campeona


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

creo que lleva 8 años al menos en GV.... veo que mucho no pasa por su sede ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Piratón, ese es el gráfico exacto que sigo. Me sorprende que hagamos la misma interpretación en el máximo del día 1 de Enero de 2014 ::
> 
> 
> Esta pauta es la que considero como cambio de tendencia y la que usaré para lanzar el primer tiro. No hace falta correr detrás de ella, va a dar tiempo de sobra a cogerla sin haber tenido que entrar en los 6-7USD.
> ...



A lo mejor es que el volumen que esperabas fue el día anterior, quien sabe ienso:

Primero tiro mio 4.29. Quiero (porque yo lo valgo) que llegue a 6 en 2/3 impulsos. En el primer pullback le meo otro poquito o no, que entrando bien abajo se vive tranquilo, yo que se ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Ezentis ha tocado justo el 61,80 de la subida de estos días. Y rebota, vamos a ver si no lo pierde en próximos días.

ANR veís que supere los máximos de ayer?


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A lo mejor es que el volumen que esperabas fue el día anterior, quien sabe ienso:
> 
> Primero tiro mio 4.29. Quiero (porque yo lo valgo) que llegue a 6 en 2/3 impulsos. En el primer pullback le meo otro poquito o no, que entrando bien abajo se vive tranquilo, yo que se ::



Si sobrevive, está regalada a estos precios salvo que le metan una ampliación brutal.

El tema es que los titulares de los resultados fueron muy buenos pero la letra pequeña dice que ha lucido tipito a base de una dieta muy severa y no es sostenible seguir pasando jambre ::::::

El mercado del carbón está destrozado a base de caídas continuadas de precio en la tonelada, sobreproducción y las minas de Australia que abastecen al Sureste Asiático.

Eso es lo que sale en los papeles pero hay que seguir a la manos fuertes.

Estamos ojo avizor.


----------



## Durmiente (2 May 2014)

IBE tiene en 5,10 unas 200.000 no parece un obstáculo insalvable


----------



## Tono (2 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Empezamos bien el mes. Hasta la chica con desparpajo de Chinito se está convirtiendo en una top model.:ouch:
La magia del dividendo, tan denostado a veces. En estos mundos que corren, donde dentro de nada habrá que pagar por los depósitos, cualquier rentabilidad por encima del 3% es gloria bendita.




Montegrifo dijo:


> Bemes de mi vidaaaa!!!!
> 
> Tono, se está convirtiendo usted en el mayor pistolero de este poblado:Aplauso:



Poca chicha tiene BME. 
Estaba claro que se cansaron de acaparar papel entre 29-30€ esperando la llegada del dividendo y los buenos resultados. 
Ahora el que la quiera tiene que aflojar el bolsillo. No tenía sentido que estuviera estancada creciendo el negocio a doble dígito. 
Un 6% de dividendo ''seguro'' es mucho dinero para fondos y gente que no quiere sensaciones fuertes.

Iberdrola, tacita a tacita, vuelve al 5,10 donde vendí. Es la alegría de mi huerta.

FER no me gusta.:


----------



## James Bond (2 May 2014)

Como están últimamente las Matildes las llevo desde los 11€ y ya me queman... Se que su precio objetivo serian los 14-15€. Pero dudo que el ibex acompañe hasta ese valor.

E Iberdrola de puta madre las llevo desde los 4,82€ y estas si las espero en breve a 5,40€.

La duda la de siempre ¿aguantara el Ibex o vienen fuertes caídas en los próximos meses?

Se que los mercados están burbujeados el problema es adivinar cuando van a petar. Por ahora la tendencia es claramente alcista.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Empezamos bien el mes. Hasta la chica con desparpajo de Chinito se está convirtiendo en una top model.:ouch:
> La magia del dividendo, tan denostado a veces. En estos mundos que corren, donde dentro de nada habrá que pagar por los depósitos, cualquier rentabilidad por encima del 3% es gloria bendita.
> ...



FER confirma el gráfico que te puse ayer. Hay que tener cuidado. De momento doble-triple suelo estos dias



el ibex debe superar los 10530 para intentar algo mayor, de momento ahí anda, peeeeeero


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Como están últimamente las Matildes las llevo desde los 11€ y ya me queman... Se que su precio objetivo serian los 14-15€. Pero dudo que el ibex acompañe hasta ese valor.
> 
> E Iberdrola de puta madre las llevo desde los 4,82€ y estas si las espero en breve a 5,40€.
> 
> ...



Las matildes las van a llevar cerca de 12,50 antes del dividendo que da el día 7 de mayo.


----------



## Tono (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> FER confirma el gráfico que te puse ayer. Hay que tener cuidado. De momento doble-triple suelo estos dias



Tengo total confianza en el valor y sus resultados confirman que este año va ser un muy buen año.

La cuestión que tengo en mente es si éste es el alto en el camino en que interesa recoger beneficios para entrar más abajo. 
¿quién se atreve a decir que caerá un 3-4%?: Si el lunes el IBEX guanea podría darse esa situación. Me esperaré a la tarde, despúes de la siesta se piensa mejor (y sobre todo, ves por dónde marcan el camino los USA)


----------



## TheSultan23 (2 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Es que la foto lo tiene todo...
> 
> El Carlton, luego la delegación de la Agencia Tributaria, luego el edificio AXA, donde está la sede del PP y al fondo a la derecha se adivina el Gobierno Civil.
> Los sindicatos de clase, y los otros, los republicanos, etc...
> ...



Y por poco no sale el águila imperial presidiendo Moyua, ya hubiera sido el colofón final.


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2014)

sirio ...
para encontraros más fácilmente desde el patatatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sirio ...
> para encontraros más fácilmente desde el patatatalk



reportado por flodder ::

btw: alone @ work... motherfuckers!!!!!


----------



## Cantor (2 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> reportado por flodder ::
> 
> btw: alone @ work... motherfuckers!!!!!



you will never "work" alone... ::

btw, pirata, sería usted tan amable cuando pueda de darnos algunas indicaciones de posibles niveles para salir de eon? (soy como ponzi, primero compro a 13.16 y luego pregunto...) :X


----------



## Chila (2 May 2014)

Yo no tengo tan claro el burbujeo bursatil.
El nasdaq, desde luego.
Pero hay muchos valores a buenos precios, y para muestra, bme.


----------



## Tono (2 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no tengo tan claro el burbujeo bursatil.
> El nasdaq, desde luego.
> Pero hay muchos valores a buenos precios, y para muestra, bme.



USA si tiene montada una gorda, aquello ha subido a máximos históricos sin separar el polvo de la paja. Tendrán su corrección gorda y muchos valores serán un depósito a fondo perdido.

El IBEX tiene otro ritmo, dista mucho de máximos y se está favoreciendo de la ligera recuperación que nos permite la UE (prima en mínimos y permiso para un déficit del 5,6% este año) 
El M. Continuo ya es un tanatorio y en el IBEX las que tiene deuda gorda tendrán su purgatorio lo que queda de año. IMHO, hay recorrido. 

Según este experto y veterano inversor, tengo razón. Con gráficas.

Razones para elegir el Ibex en vez del S&P500.


----------



## boquiman (2 May 2014)

Bye bye QE...


----------



## Tono (2 May 2014)

Es viernes.

Hoy iré a ver la última de Woody Allen por ella 
(y por el enorme John Turturro)


----------



## vmmp29 (2 May 2014)

los usanos alfinal lo arreglan .. como siempre


----------



## Xiux (2 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volvemos a los unicornios 13.16 fraumerkels



Le pegaron duro ! los 14 sudaremos para verlos, despues de dividendos, alla por agosto septiembre a lo mejor la vemos mejor

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 15:14 ----------

Por cierto IBE de perlas, desde 4,84 que las pille no las suelto


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> los usanos alfinal lo arreglan .. como siempre



No sé si quedará un pull back hasta los 1890 en los primeros minutos de la sesión pero estoy viendo un toque rápido (1-2 jornadas) por debajo de los 1850.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2014)

Whopping 288K Jobs Added In April, Far Higher Than Expectations; Unemployment Rate Tumbles To 6.3% | Zero Hedge

288k empleos vs 218 esperados. 

Esto se va para arriba


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Whopping 288K Jobs Added In April, Far Higher Than Expectations; Unemployment Rate Tumbles To 6.3% | Zero Hedge
> 
> 288k empleos vs 218 esperados.
> 
> Esto se va para arriba



Las manos fuertes saben de donde vienen las cosas.













Aquí lo que se está mirando es si se acaba la dronja y cuándo.

La jornada de hoy va a ser interesante.

Hoy toca tradear el SP ::::::


----------



## fmc (2 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Le pegaron duro ! los 14 sudaremos para verlos, despues de dividendos, alla por agosto septiembre a lo mejor la vemos mejor
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 15:14 ----------
> 
> Por cierto IBE de perlas, desde 4,84 que las pille no las suelto



Una pregunta tonta acerca de E.ON... la fecha del dividendo es hoy, no? Por eso los más o menos 0,60€ de bajada.... ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

que aburrido

o es que sois todos de madrid?

ni que decir que me han echado de montebalito


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2014)

No os apuntáis a la conga de NVAX?

Es de otro foro pero tiene un futuro brillante. 

Por otra parte, estoy mirando ANR y ahora que ha bajado tanto echarle unos euros a fondo perdido no estaría mal.

*****
Hablando de gowex, con los resultados que ha habido (esperados pero las expectativas de crecimiento de 300 a 600 ciudades reduciendo dos años y dos acuerdos con grandes teleoperadoras) y el precio prácticamente no se ha movido.

Qué raro me suena todo esto.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 May 2014)

Socorro tengo el dedo sobre el botón de vender IBE y SAN. Es que no se dejar correr las plusvalías...


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Socorro tengo el dedo sobre el botón de vender IBE y SAN. Es que no se dejar correr las plusvalías...



aguanta si el ibex supera los 10.530-10.540 o qué?

esta última vela horaria de martillo en máximos y saliendo de bandas, NO SUELE traer buenas cosas, quién sabe


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Ya tenemos los 90 en el SP.

Ahora tiene que enseñar sus cartas


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Natreros: estamos en el punto importante, el cuidata debe elegir arriba o abajo.

Día con más volumen de los últimos 3 meses, y precio en soporte.... "posible" morning star si cierra así...


Aunque conociendo al ******** del cuidata... sigo atentamente para meterle muy abajo la compra la semana que viene  y si despega, pues nada


y montebalito, aunque me hayan echado está marcando triple divergencia alcista. lo que pasa que una vez que te echan jode mucho y repele volver a entrar.


bme marca en velas horarias alguna divergencia bajista con este nuevo máximo, vamoh a bé (aún no en diarias)


----------



## Durmiente (2 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Socorro tengo el dedo sobre el botón de vender IBE y SAN. Es que no se dejar correr las plusvalías...



Tampoco estoy convencido de qué hacer... voy cargadito de ambas...

Pero supongo que voy a dejarlas estar. (Y que terminaré perdiendo una parte importante de las plusvis...)

Cualquiera sabe qué es lo mejor...


----------



## jopitxujo (2 May 2014)

Tubacex pasito a pasito hacia arriba y Sacyr buscando de nuevo los 5 euros.

Menos mal que me salí de Peugeot...


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Vivís en Matrix ::::::

[YOUTUBE]9iZm7tNxybU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Tampoco estoy convencido de qué hacer... voy cargadito de ambas...
> 
> Pero supongo que voy a dejarlas estar. (Y que terminaré perdiendo una parte importante de las plusvis...)
> 
> Cualquiera sabe qué es lo mejor...



SAN por tercera semana en las 5 últimas choca con el 7,25


mosquea un huevo que el ibex no pueda con los 10.530


----------



## Janus (2 May 2014)

JCP se está poniendo muy interesante.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya tenemos los 90 en el SP.
> 
> Ahora tiene que enseñar sus cartas



De momento de libro. Toque en los 90 y pa abajo: 81

Baja perra que me vas a pagar las vacaciones ::


----------



## amago45 (2 May 2014)

Qué habéis tocado ???
50 puntitos IBEX para abajo


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2014)

Vengo de recoger la declaración de renta del gestor. Visto lo visto, no os dejéis engañar:

El verdadero Pandoro
es el ministro Montoro.

Bien grande, para no olvidar.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Qué habéis tocado ???
> 50 puntitos IBEX para abajo



comienza el apocalipsis ::


----------



## Durmiente (2 May 2014)

Vaya bajadita más rica...

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 16:52 ----------

Veremos si recupera algo...


----------



## boquiman (2 May 2014)

No sé cómo terminará la jornada pero esto promete...

DAX-diario:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> comienza el apocalipsis ::



Pronto para decirlo pero que el SP no pierda los 1850 ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Los antiguos del jilo la recordarán ::::::

[YOUTUBE]5l4uPUi8S-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:



toma para la próxima fieshta


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

no me lo recuerdes , estoy a punta de bisolvon :ouch:

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 17:03 ----------

se acabo lo que se daba chavalines , doble toque a la resistencia 10530 y fallo de cruce del macd en diario :abajo:


----------



## pipoapipo (2 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Es viernes.
> 
> Hoy iré a ver la última de Woody Allen por ella
> (y por el enorme John Turturro)



tono, ella tb es enorme ::

esta todo amuermado, ni pecatina se decide a salir.... gatroll, q tal su higado? fue dura la resaca?

ajetreo....asi q su hija le tiene subcontratada? :XX: q malvada.......:baba:


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

dax y stoxx -0,6%
ralph +0,1%


----------



## jopitxujo (2 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> JCP se está poniendo muy interesante.




Tiene que romper la zona 9,00-9,20.


----------



## Chila (2 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Socorro tengo el dedo sobre el botón de vender IBE y SAN. Es que no se dejar correr las plusvalías...



Yo no vendo IBE ni a tiros.
Dejelassss


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

pues entonces palma :rolleye:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Tubacex pasito a pasito hacia arriba y Sacyr buscando de nuevo los 5 euros.
> 
> Menos mal que me salí de Peugeot...



Vaya caidita rica del 20%


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

dax apurando cartuchos 

vaaaaamoooosss


----------



## Ajetreo (2 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De momento de libro. Toque en los 90 y pa abajo: 81
> 
> Baja perra que me vas a pagar las vacaciones ::



Y cuando llegue a 71 ???? Rebota

No creo que el infierno comience en viernes :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y cuando llegue a 81 ???? Rebota
> 
> No creo que el infierno comience en viernes :rolleye:



No, decía que ya había llegado a 81.

El choque en los 90 lo tenía muy claro.

Hay nivel para tocar por debajo de 1850.

Mientras no supere lo 90, tocan bastos .... hasta que saquen la manguera otra vez más.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

no, hoy no debería empezar


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

bueno pezkeñines , MV se despide , mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , pasad buen finde y no bebáis :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (2 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno pezkeñines , MV se despide , mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , pasad buen finde y no bebáis :no:



Cuide el higado y salude a su plimo que hace mucho que no escribe


----------



## IRobot (2 May 2014)

Bueno señor@s, yo también les dejo durante unos días. Me toca trabajar la semana próxima desde la Costa Oeste y mañana de madrugada cruzaré el charco. Son 9 horas de diferencia con lo que seguramente no podré seguirles como de costumbre. Me voy con liquidez al 88% con lo que si lo tiran no me importará mucho y si lo suben algo pillaré. Mucha suerte a Pecata y disfruten del finde el resto.


----------



## Plimo del jato (2 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuide el higado y salude a su plimo que hace mucho que no escribe


----------



## Ajetreo (2 May 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Bueno señor@s, yo también les dejo durante unos días. Me toca trabajar la semana próxima desde la Costa Oeste y mañana de madrugada cruzaré el charco. Son 9 horas de diferencia con lo que seguramente no podré seguirles como de costumbre. Me voy con liquidez al 88% con lo que si lo tiran no me importará mucho y si lo suben algo pillaré. Mucha suerte a Pecata y disfruten del finde el resto.



Suerte, buen viaje y buenos resultados...

Creo que me voy a cambiar el nick, dada la vida que llevan ustedes y la que llevo yo tendré que ponerme "Calma Chicha"


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 May 2014)

Ufff cuanto sin pasar por aquí.... menos mal que las ANR van como un cohete, ya voy ganando.... coño si las tengo a 6,10.... entodavia no gano nada ????

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 18:20 ----------

Maestro, y que cojones paso con el GAP de los 9000 y pico ???


----------



## jopitxujo (2 May 2014)

Acciona ha retrocedido un poco el último mes y puede que recupere la senda alcista. Una entrada con el stop en 56,60 puede ser interesante.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

En directo: Rueda de prensa de Obama y Merkel - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


BBC informa que se han producido “muchos muertos” en la ofensiva que el Gobierno de Ucrania ha lanzado sobre el este del país para recuperar el control sobre las regiones pro-rusas.

“Muchos rebeldes pro-rusos han muerto, han sido heridos o arrestados en la ofensiva del gobierno ucraniano en la ciudad de Sloviansk, en el este del país, según ha dicho el presidente interino, Alexander Turchynov”, informa la cadena de noticias británica.


----------



## atman (2 May 2014)

No, va, en serio... ¿alguien tiene pajolera idea de adónde vamos?


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> No, va, en serio... ¿alguien tiene pajolera idea de adónde vamos?



Entre 80 y 90 está guarreando el nivel. Por debajo de 80 nos vamos a casi 50, por encima de 90 .... sky is the limit


----------



## atman (2 May 2014)

No si eso ya lo veo, le están haciendo un zurcidito que... 

debo estar haciéndome viejo... antes los ETFs me decían cosas... los avances sectoriales... algunas comodities, algunos volúmenes... las rayitas... todos cantaban lo suyo y de ahí sacaba mis conclusiones. Pues no me dicen nada de nada...

Nunca he hecho demasiado caso al Forex... y no creo que sea el momento. Y por otro lado, Elliot y yo no hacemos buenas migas... ya lo he dicho muchas veces...

Así que... ando como las vacas mirando al tren.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

llevamos 5 días que es imposible abrir posiciones en USA (y eso que yo no estoy)


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Jeremy Grantham on Bubbles: ‘I Am Sure It Will End Badly’ - MoneyBeat - WSJ


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2014)

no digo ná y lo digo tò ...
miauu :fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]gU5kIrtmyn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

18:24. Obama dice que los flujos energéticos de Rusia hacia Europa son muy importantes y que no es realista proponer sanciones o prohibiciones a este sector.::::

18:22. Obama dice que el objetivo no es dañar a Rusia, sino mostrar que la salida debe ser diplomática y respetar la integridad y soberanía de Ucrania.


18:19. Merkel habla sobre la colaboración entre Estados Unidos y Alemania en materia energética, ¿un doble mensaje para Putin?

18:16. Merkel dice que actuarán junto a Estados Unidos y reitera su apoyo a la integridad territorial de Ucrania.


----------



## Chila (2 May 2014)

Lo de ucrania va a peor.
Cualquier lunes de estos abrimos con un -5% asi en un vidto y no visto.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

la cerveza modelo (muy buena por cierto la negra modelo) compra el edificio de IBM en Madrid, ese que está cerca de Av.América-Corazón de María


----------



## mpbk (2 May 2014)

coño se me ha actualizado el dividendo de san.........y ahora está en resistencia........puede subir un 3% pero la zona esta es de giro


----------



## Xiux (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la cerveza modelo (muy buena por cierto la negra modelo) compra el edificio de IBM en Madrid, ese que está cerca de Av.América-Corazón de María



El edificio que llamaban el barco? y a donde se va IBM?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 18:24. Obama dice que los flujos energéticos de Rusia hacia Europa son muy importantes y que no es realista proponer sanciones o prohibiciones a este sector.::::
> 
> 18:22. Obama dice que el objetivo no es dañar a Rusia, sino mostrar que la salida debe ser diplomática y respetar la integridad y soberanía de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



TTIP

Es la clave. Os explico la jugada por encima:

Rusia vende gas principalmente a Europa.
EE.UU. descubre el fracking, y busca cliente.
Sucede el tema Ucrania, sancionan a los rusos, y cambiamos los europeos de proveedor. No se dónde leí, creo que fue en el GEAB/LEAB último que el TTIP es lo único que formalmente obstaculiza que compremos el gas a los americanos.

El GEAB N°84 está disponible! Europa arrastrada a una división del mundo entre los deudores y los acreedores: soluciones desesperadas en Estados Unidos no quiere hundirse solos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2014)

acabo de pillar una cuenta premiun de uploaded to en el foro de gsmspain :baba:

he visto un pico máximo de 2,68 GB/S :baba: :baba: :baba: 

ahora me estoy bajando star wars episodio 1 en bluray 18 gigas :baba:

voy a arramblar con la séptima temporada de la que se avecina también :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

euskadi tiene la mayor reserva de fracking de Europa.

no me gusta esto.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> euskadi tiene la mayor reserva de fracking de Europa.
> 
> no me gusta esto.



Faltaría más, si el gas nació en Bilbao porque le dio la gana :Baile:

Estarán viviendo encima de una bolsa de gas de profundidad descomunal porque por extensión no creo que sea


----------



## jopitxujo (2 May 2014)

La semana que viene puede ser interesante en ANR.

Viernes y tal...


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> TTIP
> 
> Es la clave. Os explico la jugada por encima:
> 
> ...



De paso serviría para elevar los precios del Gas Natural y por ende del carbón usano.

El cliente del gas usano, se busca que sea Europa a precios de 9-11$ por BTU.


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Faltaría más, si el gas nació en Bilbao porque le dio la gana :Baile:
> 
> Estarán viviendo encima de una bolsa de gas de profundidad descomunal porque por extensión no creo que sea



en relación a la superficie


::

Euskadi se convierte en una potencia de gas con reservas para 60 años | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 15:38 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> La semana que viene puede ser interesante en ANR.
> 
> Viernes y tal...



ya podían poner a la nueva de la polemica de desigual

---------- Post added 02-may-2014 at 15:40 ----------

edito:



UCRANIA se complica
Al menos 31 muertos por el incendio de un edificio en los enfrentamientos de Odessa - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Janus (3 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De paso serviría para elevar los precios del Gas Natural y por ende del carbón usano.
> 
> El cliente del gas usano, se busca que sea Europa a precios de 9-11$ por BTU.



A ver, que no es tan sencillo.

El gas usano, el baratito, navega por el Missisipi hasta el caribe y de ahí tiene que cruzar el charco para llega a Europa. Es más barato el transporte en gaseoducto porque llega hasta las centrales. El transporte transoceánico es mucho más costoso y para nada evidente que los europeos se vayan a lanzar en brazos abiertos a los usanos. No tengo tan claro que los gigantes metaneros puedan remontar ese río y hasta donde sé, países latinoamericanos como Perú están dispuestos a pagar el gas caro caro.
Antes miran a África.

Está por ver si los costes hacen que el precio final se quede en 8-9 usd porque los japos han estado pagando hasta 19 usd.

El gas usano es muy barato porque lo consumen casi donde lo extraen. Los usanos quieren el gas para ellos mismos ya que consiguen ganar una competitividad brutal por bajos costes de energía.

Que el precio del carbón va a doblar con el tiempo lo sabe todo el mundo y los beneficios de las carboneras se van a disparar también. Llevará tiempo pero las empresas están haciendo su trabajo. Ayer publicaba ANR que tiene 2,1B de reserva para aguantar temporal.

Esta crisis está haciendo que las empresas usanas de extracción de carbón pongan su bottom-line muy abajo, es decir que buscan ser rentables con situaciones de mercado muy difíciles a base de apretar los costes. Cuando el margen de extracción sea alto, los beneficios se van a disparar sobremanera y va a ser expectacular.

No olvides que el carbón dejará de ser tan contaminante como lo es ahora. El ser humano tiene algo que sobresale por encima de todo: su capacidad para sobrevivir, adaptarse y buscarse la vida. Conseguirá que el carbón sea limpio y usable a precios competitivos porque hay una razón de peso: es de lo que más hay y con diferencia.


----------



## amago45 (3 May 2014)

Buenos días
Natraceutical. Viendo Atlas y Konkorde de Blai5, algo podría estar cociéndose
Atlas indica cuando un estrechamiento 'anormal' de bandas de Bollinger es preludio de una fuerte bajada o subida
Konkorde indica quién está comprando o vendiendo el valor. Especialmente indica la entrada o salida en el valor de la 'mano fuerte'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 May 2014)

Que grande centeneitor!

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...-al-instituto-nacional-de-estadistica_117317/

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> A ver, que no es tan sencillo.
> 
> El gas usano, el baratito, navega por el Missisipi hasta el caribe y de ahí tiene que cruzar el charco para llega a Europa. Es más barato el transporte en gaseoducto porque llega hasta las centrales. El transporte transoceánico es mucho más costoso y para nada evidente que los europeos se vayan a lanzar en brazos abiertos a los usanos. No tengo tan claro que los gigantes metaneros puedan remontar ese río y hasta donde sé, países latinoamericanos como Perú están dispuestos a pagar el gas caro caro.
> Antes miran a África.
> ...



*El fracking que nos frackeará a todos
*
Empezamos a vivir en un mundo diferente donde obtener más petróleo exige más energía, más esfuerzo y más dinero.

Tad Patzek, presidente del Departamento de Ingeniería de Geosistemas y Petróleo de la Universidad de Texas

Ya he hablado del fracking varias veces en mi blog. *A estas alturas, sólo los incautos o los vende-motos defienden su viabilidad*. *Se trata de otra burbuja financiada por Wall Street y por los bajos tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal*. Lo que está pasando en Estados Unidos es simple, es lo mismo que está pasando en todo el mundo; la producción de los pozos decae, sean convencionales o de esquisto, lo cuál obliga a más perforaciones para sostener la producción. Hace años que alcanzamos el peak del petróleo y algunos estudios estiman que el peak del shale gas se alcanzó a finales de 2011 (el del shale oil se alcanzará en unos pocos años). Si las compañías no perforan más la caída de la producción de los pozos hará saltar por los aires su situación financiera; y si lo hacen mejorarán sus números a corto plazo, aunque nunca a medio o largo. Los economistas y los analistas de Wall Street pueden decir lo que quieran, pero no tienen ni puta idea de geología ni escuchan las voces de alarma que proceden del sector petrolero. Aquí os dejo dos de ellas:

- La de Rex Tillerson, consejero delegado de Exxon Mobile: “En el negocio del gas de esquisto, todos hemos perdido hasta la camisa” (opinión recogida en The New York Times, en agosto del año pasado).

- La de Peter Voser, que ya ha cesado como consejero delegado de Shell: “De lo que más me arrepiento es de haberme metido en el fracking” (publicaba no hace mucho el Financial Times).

*El negocio del fracking tiene fecha de caducidad*. Sin embargo, a diferencia de las explotaciones de crudo convencional, el colapso llegará mucho antes. Pues la producción caerá a velocidad de vértigo:







La producción de shale gas ya está cayendo. La de shale oil, en el gráfico, lo hará próximamente cuando la sobreperforación –línea roja- ya no pueda aumentar la producción

*El petróleo de esquisto o shale oil supone sólo un 15% de los hidrocarburos que se extraen mediante la técnica del fracking, el resto es gas natural. El coste de extracción del shale oil se estima actualmente en 80 dólares el barril. Que aprovechen el momento; ya que en unos pocos años, necesitarán un barril a 140$ o más para evitar el cierre de las explotaciones.
*
El crudo es el chocolate del loro. *Lo que importa de verdad es el gas. La administración Obama se enfrenta a un problema morrocotudo: los costes de explotación del gas de esquisto van en aumento a medida que la producción decae (que es lo que está pasando en el mega yacimiento de Bakken). No pueden colocarla toda en el mercado nacional porque el consumo patrio está plano*:







Por qué Estados Unidos no puede absorber la producción nacional de gas de esquisto daría para un artículo entero. Aunque *no hay que ser un lumbreras para entender que la caída de los salarios que padece el país, así como la deslocalización industrial hacia los países emergentes por obra y gracia de la globalización, está destrozando la viabilidad del negocio*. Según la Joint Association Surrey on Drillingcosts, *el coste medio de un pozo profundo completamente explotado en Canadá y en EE.UU., oscila entre los 6 y 9$/MBtu (por 25€/MBtu de España). Aunque el mercado interno estadounidense sólo puede pagar entre 2 y 4$/MBtu…* Así pues, las compañías tienen un problema doble: por un lado están condenadas a perforar a un ritmo frenético para evitar que la producción decaiga y salte por los aires su balance financiero (las nuevas perforaciones se pagan con deuda, deuda y más deuda hasta que todo reviente); y por otro, se ven obligadas a malvender su producción en el mercado nacional a un precio inferior al de sus costes productivos.

No se me ocurre un negocio peor. *Sin el Quantitative Easing de la FED y su política de bajas tasas de interés, la burbuja del fracking ya habría estallado*… El sector está muy endeudado y abundan las compañías que lanzan profit warnings al mercado para consternación de los inversores que se han tragado entero el cuento del nuevo El Dorado. Es el caso de Chesapeake Energy, de Range Resources Corp., de QEP Resources Inc., de Sánchez Energy Corp, etc. Todas ellas han cotizado muy negativamente la caída de la producción y su impacto en la cuenta de resultados. “Houston?!: Tenemos un problema…!”. Hay que llamar a Obama… Y vaya si lo han llamado.

*El único mercado que podría absorber y pagar un buen precio por el gas estadounidense está en la Unión Europea. En Europa el gas natural se paga a 9 o 10$/MBtu, que es más o menos lo que le pagamos a los rusos y a los argelinos. Con ese precio los yanquees salvarían su industria; o mejor dicho, evitarían 3 o 4 años su declive*. Hay mucho dinero en juego; muchos puestos de trabajo y mucha deuda por pagar (o impagar). En Estados Unidos hay varias burbujas haciendo cola para reventar: la burbuja de los préstamos universitarios, la burbuja de los préstamos Heloc, la del crédito municipal (Chicago está muy cerca del impago), etc. Por no hablar de la renta variable… No está el horno para bollos. Si estalla la burbuja del fracking los bancos y Wall Street estarán otra vez en el ojo del huracán. Hay que venderle ese gas a los europeos como sea y el mejor modo de hacerlo es controlando Ucrania.

Ucrania es un país fallido, quebrado. Su déficit público no llega al 50% del PIB… Pero eso da igual. Lo que importa de verdad es que su Banco Central sólo dispone de 17.000 millones de dólares en reservas y que cada mes salen del país 2.000 millones de dólares para pagar la factura energética y las obligaciones de su deuda externa. Como las autoridades de Kiev estaban al borde del default, se vendieron al mejor postor; al que ofreciera más por el rescate y exigiera menos contrapartidas. Así que entre la Unión Europea y Rusia, Yanukovich se decantó por los rusos. Mejor los rusos que la troika. Lo que no sabía es que esa decisión iba a desencadenar el movimiento del Euromaidán que al final lo derrocó… Los norteamericanos aprovecharon su oportunidad y en connivencia con las autoridades de Bruselas han sustituido a los rusos como acreedores del país. Que los soldados ucranios de Crimea les griten a los rusos que “América está con ellos”, indica a las claras como una parte del pueblo percibe la situación.

Así pues, a cambio de la ayuda económica y militar de Washington, los ucranios occidentales creen que han alcanzado la ansiada “libertad”; cuando en realidad, sólo han cambiado de dueño. De momento todo el oro de su Banco Central ya ha emigrado a Estados Unidos (buena suerte Ucrania: nunca más lo vas a ver!!). Y lo peor de todo, están abocados a una guerra civil por Crimea y por la Ucrania filorusa del Este. La prensa occidental descarta el conflicto armado. Pero yo no lo tengo tan claro… Si algo aprendimos de la I Guerra Mundial es que cuando los países movilizan sus ejércitos –como está pasando en Crimea- ya no pueden retirarlos. Lo más probable es que haya un conflicto armado de baja intensidad que justifique el sabotaje de los oleoductos que transportan el gas de Rusia hacia la U.E.; momento a partir del cual, los gringos se erigirán como “salvadores” de la Unión al ofrecernos su gas de esquisto a un precio razonable. Esta artimaña geopolítica tiene fecha de caducidad; es decir, lo que tarden los rusos en terminar el oleoducto del Sur –el South Stream-, que transcurre por territorios “amigos” y evitará para siempre el incordio de Ucrania.







*Trayecto del South Stream
*
Cuando esté terminado a finales de 2015, el momentum de Ucrania pasará y será casi imposible socavar la posición rusa en el mercado gasístico europeo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 May 2014)

Ane, Peugot que le muestra el chichi?


----------



## Xiux (3 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, Peugot que le muestra el chichi?



Lo de Peugeot me hace recordar lo que se ha visto en Fiat en su momento, o GM cuando llegaron a cotizar a 18 una vez salvadas por Obama

Se dará? tiene pinta que los chauvinistas vecinos no dejarán caer gran marca y tendrán que recuperar lo invertido

Por qué cayó tanto el último día? ok , fue por esto
Peugeot Launches â‚¬1.95 Bln Rights Issue;sets Subscription Price Of â‚¬6.77/new Shr


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

peugeot el PRT no me enseña el gráfico de la última vela como usted.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De paso serviría para elevar los precios del Gas Natural y por ende del carbón usano.
> 
> El cliente del gas usano, se busca que sea Europa a precios de 9-11$ por BTU.



No se si está en btu´s supongo que sí pero ahora está a 4.67$ eso es más que doblar precio ::


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No se si está en btu´s supongo que sí pero ahora está a 4.67$ eso es más que doblar precio ::



Exacto ::::::

---------- Post added 03-may-2014 at 11:35 ----------

Food for thought

[YOUTUBE]PHe0bXAIuk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2014)

traigo una lectura acerca de lo que está pasando en Ucrania, acerca de la pantomima, de lo que se hace por detrás de lo que se ve, etc. MUY interesante.

Os recomiendo la lectura del último Geab/leap nº83 y ésta:

Asia Times Online :: Central Asian News and current affairs, Russia, Afghanistan, Uzbekistan

Rusia junto a los emergentes tiene cogido a los USA por los huevos


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Una firma de EE.UU. compra la planta de gas natural de Boroa. Deia. Noticias de Bizkaia..


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

Tendencia alcista y tal... pero aquí se está rifando una hostia...

¿Es Francia el mercado más sobrevalorado del mundo? - elEconomista.es

[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=826742cac40weekly.png][/URL]

Buenas tardes, buen fin de semana, buena música y buena suerte... 
[YOUTUBE]LLjMr-e8Ceg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

Creo que en estos momentos es mejor estar fuera de los mercados, y ver como evoluciona la crisis ucraniana. No creo que podamos descartar una invasion rusa de las provincias del este, y que esto desembocase en un embargo total a rusia. Los precios energeticos se dispararia y el comercio mundial entraria en caida libre. Veriamos caidas en los mercados superiores en 30% en pocos dias. Tened cuidado.

---------- Post added 03-may-2014 at 14:51 ----------

Quizas estemos al comienzo de uno de los mayores ciclos bajistas del mercado mundial, que comenzaria con un crah desencadenado por las turbulencias geopoliticas.


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Creo que en estos momentos es mejor estar fuera de los mercados, y ver como evoluciona la crisis ucraniana. No creo que podamos descartar una invasion rusa de las provincias del este, y que esto desembocase en un embargo total a rusia. Los precios energeticos se dispararia y el comercio mundial entraria en caida libre. Veriamos caidas en los mercados superiores en 30% en pocos dias. Tened cuidado.



Yo estoy más tranquilo dejando unos cortos abiertos el fin de semana e incluso sé que me pueden dar un buen beneficio si hubiese malas noticias...

"Cresting" en estado puro... Yeaahhhh!!!!

Buen finde a todos...
[YOUTUBE]x3TYSKL29xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Tendencia alcista y tal... pero aquí se está rifando una hostia...
> 
> ¿Es Francia el mercado más sobrevalorado del mundo? - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



La hostia es directamente proporcional a las plusvalías latentes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Yo estoy más tranquilo dejando unos cortos abiertos el fin de semana e incluso sé que me pueden dar un buen beneficio si hubiese malas noticias...
> 
> "Cresting" en estado puro... Yeaahhhh!!!!
> 
> ...



Si hubiese malas noticias de verdad, el menor de tus problemas serian los cortos.


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La hostia es directamente proporcional a las plusvalías latentes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No deja de ser un juego de suma cero en la mayoría de los casos...

Y si no se anda espabilado y se entra en el último minuto de juego, te toca pagar la fiesta completa...

Mundo duro el de la bolsa... 

Nadie regala nada y no hay que olvidar que una vez uno entra al mercado está arriesgando sus cuartos a cambio de poder robar los del vecino...


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Yo 85% fuera


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si hubiese malas noticias de verdad, el menor de tus problemas serian los cortos.



Muy malas tendrían que ser para que reventase el sistema tal y como lo conocemos y mis cortos no me diesen beneficio ¿no?... ienso:


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Creo que en estos momentos es mejor estar fuera de los mercados, y ver como evoluciona la crisis ucraniana. No creo que podamos descartar una invasion rusa de las provincias del este, y que esto desembocase en un embargo total a rusia. Los precios energeticos se dispararia y el comercio mundial entraria en caida libre. Veriamos caidas en los mercados superiores en 30% en pocos dias. Tened cuidado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-may-2014 at 14:51 ----------
> 
> Quizas estemos al comienzo de uno de los mayores ciclos bajistas del mercado mundial, que comenzaria con un crah desencadenado por las turbulencias geopoliticas.



Interesantísima reflexión.

No son pocas las voces que argumentan, y con bastante profundidad, que los recurrentes episodios de crisis no son más que la reacción del sistema ante elevados precios de los recursos energéticos. A partir de ahí, la manipulación de la oferta monetaria no hace más que apuntalar el chiringuito en el corto plazo comprometiendo de nuevo el medio plazo dando gasolina a otro repunte de los precios energéticos.

Desde luego que la recuperación económica, donde la haya ::, no aguantaría un repunte sostenido del precio del petroleo y sus derivados.

Esto lo conoce perfectamente tanto Putin como nigga. Es más que posible que estemos en los albores de un nuevo reposicionamiento geoestratégico ...


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Muy malas tendrían que ser para que reventase el sistema tal y como lo conocemos y mis cortos no me diesen beneficio ¿no?... ienso:



¿Estas seguro?

Esto es lo que ha publicado un peridico del regimen hoy







Cuando se pasa de manipular a decir mentiras, es que algo gordo puede pasar. Puede pasar o puede que no. Yo no estaria en el mercado en estos momentos.

Si metes cortos y no pasa nada, igual lo pierdes todo, y si ganas mucho con los cortos, pues igual tu dinero no vale nada, o igual lo que no vale nada es nuestra vida. Quien sabe.

Yo creo que ha llegado el momento de estar fuera de los mercados.

Un embargo a rusia y crisis energetica llevaria el brent por encima de los 200 dolares el barril sin despeinarse.


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro?
> 
> Esto es lo que ha publicado un peridico del regimen hoy
> 
> ...


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro?
> 
> Esto es lo que ha publicado un peridico del regimen hoy
> 
> ...



Me gusta tu forma de pensar y tu razonamiento pero discrepo en una cosa: hay que pelear en los mercados todos los días... nunca hay que estar fuera...

Si los mercados petan... a tomar por culo todo el sistema tal como lo conocemos y eso no lo veo ahora mismo...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2014)

Podría no petar el mercado y simplemente buscar la mm200 y ya ser una bonita corrección, creo que la mm200 iba en el SP500 por los 1450 puntos aproximadamente (de memoria) y ahora con la excusa de ukrania, quien sabe. Yo estoy dentro, pero tengo un 10% en liquidez y un 10% en cortos y un 5% al vix asi que estoy algo hedgeado.

Por otra parte, en el tema geoestratégico quiero pensar que antes de las elecciones ukranianas, que no recuerdo si eran el 11 de mayo o el 25 de mayo no pase nada grave. 

Lo que sí que tengo claro es que si pasa algo grave las caídas van a ser súbitas y profundas. Esperemos que no se rompa la mm200.


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Me gusta tu forma de pensar y tu razonamiento pero discrepo en una cosa: hay que pelear en los mercados todos los días... nunca hay que estar fuera...
> 
> Si los mercados petan... a tomar por culo todo el sistema tal como lo conocemos y eso no lo veo ahora mismo...



Hay momentos que la mejor forma de estar en los mercados, es no estar en ellos. 

Sobre todo aquellos que trabajais usando el tecnico, a ver como modelizas que haya unos pirados que decidan ejecutar sumariamente a 30 niños y sus consecuencias geopoliticas.


----------



## boquiman (3 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Podría no petar el mercado y simplemente buscar la mm200 y ya ser una bonita corrección, creo que la mm200 iba en el SP500 por los 1450 puntos aproximadamente (de memoria) y ahora con la excusa de ukrania, quien sabe. Yo estoy dentro, pero tengo un 10% en liquidez y un 10% en cortos y un 5% al vix asi que estoy algo hedgeado.
> 
> Por otra parte, en el tema geoestratégico quiero pensar que antes de las elecciones ukranianas, que no recuerdo si eran el 11 de mayo o el 25 de mayo no pase nada grave.
> 
> Lo que sí que tengo claro es que si pasa algo grave las caídas van a ser súbitas y profundas. Esperemos que no se rompa la mm200.



Ladrillófilo a esto es a lo que me refería cuando decía anteriormente que me encuentro cómodo dejando los cortos abiertos durante el fin de semana...


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Podría no petar el mercado y simplemente buscar la mm200 y ya ser una bonita corrección, creo que la mm200 iba en el SP500 por los 1450 puntos aproximadamente (de memoria) y ahora con la excusa de ukrania, quien sabe. Yo estoy dentro, pero tengo un 10% en liquidez y un 10% en cortos y un 5% al vix asi que estoy algo hedgeado.
> 
> Por otra parte, en el tema geoestratégico quiero pensar que antes de las elecciones ukranianas, que no recuerdo si eran el 11 de mayo o el 25 de mayo no pase nada grave.
> 
> Lo que sí que tengo claro es que si pasa algo grave las caídas van a ser súbitas y profundas. Esperemos que no se rompa la mm200.



Yo creo que si pasa algo de verdad, vemos caer el S&P hasta los infiernos, y por no hablar del IBEX, veriamos los 4.000 del IBEX sin problemas.


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay momentos que la mejor forma de estar en los mercados, es no estar en ellos.
> 
> Sobre todo aquellos que trabajais usando el tecnico, a ver como modelizas que haya unos pirados que decidan ejecutar sumariamente a 30 niños y sus consecuencias geopoliticas.



Yo uso el técnico y me dice que viene una GRAN corrección. Que se use lo de Ukrania, pues vale. Pero toca. 

Que no hay corrección porque se pasan por el forro las divergencias? Pues vale.

Pero aún usando el AT después de la matanza de ayer, no meto un duro en Bolsa hasta una semana después del 11 (elecciones) como poco.


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

El 11 son los referendums y el 25 elecciones. Yo ayer deshice posiciones, y el lunes igual lo vendo casi todo. Ya iremos viendo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo creo que si pasa algo de verdad, vemos caer el S&P hasta los infiernos, y por no hablar del IBEX, veriamos los 4.000 del IBEX sin problemas.



antes se cierran las bolsas. hombre de dios


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo creo que si pasa algo de verdad, vemos caer el S&P hasta los infiernos, y por no hablar del IBEX, veriamos los 4.000 del IBEX sin problemas.


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

Mirad el video de hoy

[YOUTUBE]wIf33mJ9gB8[/YOUTUBE]

Estos no son uniformados, son paramilitares. Y viene despues de lo del sabado.

Os dejo, y mucho cuidado on la operativa. 

Os seguire leyendo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mirad el video de hoy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wIf33mJ9gB8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



MINISTRO DE ASUNTOS EXTERIORES finlandés: En Ucrania, hay fuerzas que no son gestionados ni de Kiev o Moscú
05/03/2014 |

Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores finlandés, Erkki Tuomioja describió la situación en Ucrania "inmanejable". Según él, los enfrentamientos en Odessa mostraron que en Ucrania hay fuerzas que no están sometidos Moscú o Kiev. El político cree que las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia no ayudará a resolver la crisis, pero expresó la esperanza de que, a pesar de la situación en Odessa, Rusia de abstenerse de las hostilidades.

Tuomioja hizo hincapié en la necesidad de "iniciar un diálogo nacional, que se examinan en Ginebra", y sobre la base de los acuerdos de Ginebra para avanzar. Según él, el objetivo prioritario debe estar impidiendo que más derramamiento de sangre.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De momento de libro. Toque en los 90 y pa abajo: 81
> 
> Baja perra que me vas a pagar las vacaciones ::



6 minis llevo desde los 86. SL ajustado y a ver qué pasa.

Técnicamente, el toque en los 90 estaba fácil de ver y espero que la caída hasta los 50 y por debajo venga en varias jornadas (lunes o martes a más tardar).

A ver si he pillado la buena porque es bastante dinerillo 8:


----------



## sr.anus (3 May 2014)

En mi humildisisisima opinion, el mercado no esta ni para largos ni para cortos, son ganas de regalar dinero al mercado. Solo se puede sacar algo robando manzanas en el intradia, pero las tipicas operaciones puramente especulativas de dias/semanas que muchas veces se manejan por aqui, te pueden hacer un roto acojonante 

ej del dax de diciembre hasta ahora, estan jugando a desplumarnos.







Otra cosa son las personas que tienen una cartera hecha desde un par de años, con plusvalias latentes de mas de un 40% y cobrando dividendos. Yo estaria tranquilo aunque cayera todo el guano del mundo sobre mi.


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> En mi humildisisisima opinion, el mercado no esta ni para largos ni para cortos, son ganas de regalar dinero al mercado. Solo se puede sacar algo robando manzanas en el intradia, pero las tipicas operaciones puramente especulativas de dias/semanas que muchas veces se manejan por aqui, te pueden hacer un roto acojonante
> 
> ej del dax de diciembre hasta ahora, estan jugando a desplumarnos.
> 
> ...



No hablamos precisamente de Guano. Las dos principales potencias nucleares del globo es posible que se esten citando para zurrarse. Y tenemos a verdaderas alimañas alimentando el fuego. 

Esto lo ha escrito una diputada ucraniana de Lviv del partido del gobierno en su feisbu



> Браво, Одеса. Перлина українського Духу. Батьківщина великих націоналістів Івана та Юрія Лип. Нехай горять чорти у пеклі. Найкращі повстанці це футбольні фани. Браво.



https://uk-ua.facebook.com/IrynaFarion


----------



## Chila (3 May 2014)

Pues yo era pesimista pero cada dia veo mas claro que se va a dejar caer a Ucrania.
A la guerra civil, siria style, y a nosotros dejennos tranquilos.
Ni Rusia ni Usa pueden ir a la guerra.b
En los mercados, viajen con sl y tranquis.
Eso si, incluso en las guerras hay empresas que hacen dinero. Es mas, para algunas una guerra es un chollo descomunal.

---------- Post added 03-may-2014 at 16:09 ----------

¿que significa eso nam?


----------



## Namreir (3 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues yo era pesimista pero cada dia veo mas claro que se va a dejar caer a Ucrania.
> A la guerra civil, siria style, y a nosotros dejennos tranquilos.
> Ni Rusia ni Usa pueden ir a la guerra.b
> En los mercados, viajen con sl y tranquis.
> ...



Segun google translator



> Bravo, de Odessa. Perla Espíritu ucraniano. Lugar de nacimiento del gran nacionalista Iván y Yuri julio. Deje que los demonios se queman en el infierno. Top rebeldes son aficionados al fútbol. Bravo.



Escrito por una diputada en su cuenta en feisbu. Es imposible que esto acabe medianamente bien, habra miles, si no decenas de miles de muertos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2014)

Forum Monétaire de Genève Â» Blog Archive Â» Obama ou la fuite en avant irresponsable dans l’agression des BRICS et la destabilisation de ses alliés pour tenter d’éviter la perte du leadership mondial des USA…

utilicen el traductor, vale la pena, son 5 minutos


----------



## atman (3 May 2014)




----------



## Chila (3 May 2014)

57 meses??


----------



## Tono (3 May 2014)

La cosa está mu malita:



> “I am sure it will end badly,” Mr. Grantham, founder of the Boston-based money-management firm GMO, wrote in his quarterly letter to investors.
> He sees at least 20% rally in the S&P 500 through the presidential election, one that would take the index to at least 2250. After that, it’ll get ugly.



Jeremy Grantham on Bubbles: ‘I Am Sure It Will End Badly’ - MoneyBeat - WSJ




> The Next Two To Three Days Are 'Extremely Critical' For The Stock Market —
> Tom DeMark Says U.S. Stocks at Risk of 11% Decline
> U.S. stocks will fall 11 percent starting as soon as next week should some price patterns come true, according to Tom DeMark, the creator of indicators to show turning points in securities.



Tom DeMark Says U.S. Stocks at Risk of 11% Decline - Bloomberg




Y además han aparecido nuevos crop circles en Mattachuses


----------



## atman (3 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> 57 meses??



Sip. Es cuestión de tiempo que caiga... :XX:

Ahora que... si se pone corto ahora... igual el toca aguantar en contra hasta los 10500 y luego ya si eso volvemos a los 7000.


...y si se pone largo aquí... igual el toca aguantarse hasta los los 8500... antes de irse a los 11.000...


Debo de tener algún tipo de tos-felina de los andes...


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

el gráfico de los 57 hay que decir que lo puso atman hace unas semanas 


y otro de ángulos


----------



## atman (3 May 2014)

Sí, el gráfico es estupendo y de precisión milimétrica...

Fíjese usted. En el primer ciclo de 57 meses... el DAX se tiró 3 meses subiendo otros 2000 puntos más antes de empezar a caer... :8:

Mientras que en el segundo ciclo... cayó directamente. :abajo:

¿conclusión? ienso:


Mande el gráfico a su linea del tarot preferida... :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (3 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sí, el gráfico es estupendo y de precisión milimétrica...
> 
> Fíjese usted. En el primer ciclo de 57 meses... el DAX se tiró 3 meses subiendo otros 2000 puntos más antes de empezar a caer... :8:
> 
> ...



era una dilatación sana ::


----------



## Chila (3 May 2014)

Pero seria diciembre del 2013 no...


----------



## atman (3 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> era una dilatación sana ::



una dilatación del tamaño de una boca de metro...


por cierto, Pecata... un beso!!


----------



## jopitxujo (3 May 2014)

De alguna manera me tranquiliza ver cierto sentimiento bajista y hasta catastrofista en el hilo.


----------



## Tono (3 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pero seria diciembre del 2013 no...



Chila, por favor :ouch:

Mira el comentario que he puesto de un blog del mismísimo Wall Street Journal sobre la carta que una leyenda viva manda a sus inversores: quedan uno o dos años de subidas hasta los 2250 y luego la cosa acabará mu malamente... pero mira, de aquí a dos años a lo mejor ya he dejado preñada a la hija de Botín.

Lo mismo que el otro que he puesto, un famoso experto al que ni más ni menos cita Bloomberg. Este mismo paisano hace sólo dos meses decía que un crash de un 40% era inevitable, ahora habla de un 11% ¿y la semana que viene?



> TOM DEMARK: The Next Two To Three Days Are 'Extremely Critical' For The Stock Market — It May Crash 40%



Tom DeMark Fears Market Crash - Business Insider

---------- Post added 03-may-2014 at 19:08 ----------

aquí el único que sabe es el nuevo fichaje de Goldman Zass


----------



## Chila (3 May 2014)

Por eso Tono...asustaviejismo.


----------



## egarenc (3 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Chila, por favor :ouch:
> 
> aquí el único que sabe es el nuevo fichaje de Goldman Zass



eso antes de que su madri se metiera en la final de Champions, ahora sus previsiones tienen que estar ya en los 16 miles.


----------



## atman (3 May 2014)

Alguien, creo que Bertok, recordaba esta semana el tema de el nivel de apalancamiento y los márgenes que se se gestionaban como indicadores de la caída. Bien estará echarle un vistazo a este artículo de Seeking Alpha, donde argumenta que aún no ha llegado el momento del gran porrazo.

Falling NYSE Margin Debt Not Yet A Sell [iShares NYSE 100 Index (ETF), iShares NYSE Composite Index (ETF)] - Seeking Alpha

Y eso sin contar que llevamos más de un año oyendo que el "Margin Debt" señala un crash inminente... que esto ya es el cuento de Pedro y el Lobo... como este artículo de Marzo... de 2013...!!

First Margin Debt Sell Signal In 3 Years - Business Insider


Que no digo yo que todo esto vaya pa'rriba, ni p'abajo... sólo digo que nada de todo eso me convence...


El día que el Lobo llegue no va a quedar una gacela viva...


----------



## Tono (3 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Alguien, creo que Bertok, recordaba esta semana el tema de el nivel de apalancamiento y los márgenes que se se gestionaban como indicadores de la caída. Bien estará echarle un vistazo a este artículo de Seeking Alpha, donde argumenta que aún no ha llegado el momento del gran porrazo.
> 
> Falling NYSE Margin Debt Not Yet A Sell [iShares NYSE 100 Index (ETF), iShares NYSE Composite Index (ETF)] - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Muy buenos ambos artículos.

de cualquier manera, si nos van a matar algún día, me aplico el dicho gallego: 'é mellor morrer de enchentas que de fame'.
(más vale reventar a comilonas que morir de hambre)

Sobre el tema de Ucrania. País irrelevante para el mundo una vez que Rusia se ha hecho con Crimea. 
Pantomima internacional, un estado fallido, muertes de inocentes innecesarias y en algún momento será la ONU la que tenga que mandar las fuerzas a poner orden. Tarde como siempre para los que han perdido la vida.

*Bill Gates no tendrá acciones de Microsoft en 2018 si sigue vendiendo*



> Gates, quien fundó la compañía que revolucionó los ordenadores personales junto a su compañero de colegio Paul Allen en 1975, ha vendido 20 millones de acciones cada trimestre durante gran parte de los últimos 12 años dentro de un plan previamente establecido.



Bill Gates no tendrá acciones de Microsoft en 2018 si sigue vendiendo | Negocios | Reuters


----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Alguien, creo que Bertok, recordaba esta semana el tema de el nivel de apalancamiento y los márgenes que se se gestionaban como indicadores de la caída. Bien estará echarle un vistazo a este artículo de Seeking Alpha, donde argumenta que aún no ha llegado el momento del gran porrazo.
> 
> Falling NYSE Margin Debt Not Yet A Sell [iShares NYSE 100 Index (ETF), iShares NYSE Composite Index (ETF)] - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Esto es como los culos, todo el mundo tiene uno y opina ::::::

Creo que estamos ya en la parte madura del ciclo pero acertar el punto de giro es imposible.

He visto algo en 1890 :::::: y me he puesto corto. A ver dónde llegamos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: de momento es necesario perder los 1880.

Suerte


----------



## Tono (4 May 2014)

Buenos y casi veraniegos días por aquí.

Voy a copiar un comentario hecho por un forero de Rankia. Es el tipo de razonamiento que me gusta leer, ya que se basa en mirar al futuro y no al pasado.
A mí eso de las gráficas comparativas, a palo seco y sin tener en cuenta las variables de los cambios ocurridos en el mundo a lo largo de los años, me dejan como estoy. Son una curiosidad que tampoco hay que olvidar, pero no para tener demasiado en cuenta.
Como cuando conduces. Hay que mirar por el espejo retrovisor, por supuesto, pero para avanzar lo importante es tener la vista fija en el frente y moverte previniendo los peligros que vienen, no los que ya pasaste. 

Creo que en los próximos 6 meses habrá un notable movimiento en el mercado de acciones, en el de bonos, o ambos - Rankia



> Habitualmente visito varios foros de finanzas del mundo anglosajón, en los cuales el nivel de conocimiento del “forero” medio es muy elevado, lo que se explica en parte por el gran desarrollo de la industria financiera en sus economías (a menudo participan profesionales con el CFA y similares) y en parte porque los particulares de clase media en estos paises no dependen para percibir sus pensiones (“en lineas generales”) de la detracción coactiva (impuestos) del estado sobre las nóminas de los trabajadores en activo, como pasa en España, sino de los resultados de sus fondos privados de pensiones, lo que les lleva a hacer un seguimiento muy activo de sus inversiones.
> 
> Recientemente, he dado con una cita en la que varios CFA discutían acerca de un artículo recientemente difundido en el entorno del CFA institute (lamento no tener el texto completo, ni siquiera se si es de lectura restringida a miembros, el autor es un tal Bernstein) en el que se recogía un argumento similar a otro que ya expuse hace tiempo en RANKIA acerca de cómo los mercados bursátiles pueden verse alterados por las necesidades de pago de los grandes fondos de pensiones a sus partícipes, y como es posible que la jubilación de los baby boomers dentro de unos años genere unos binomios STOCKS/BONDS progresivamente favorables al segundo grupo que pueden dejar bastante mas planas del promedio histórico las bolsas durante varios (bastantes) años. No fue en su momento un tema que suscitase demasiado interes ni cosechó el tema demasiados comentarios (supongo que en parte tambien porque el forero medio, incluido yo, se ve afectado por los sesgos cognitivos cortoplacistas que nos llevan a estar mucho mas interesados en los nuevos contratos de Gowex o en la espectacular subida de Alstom de los últimos dias, muchos mas que en la paciente búsqueda de buenos puntos de entrada para comprar fondos índice.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (4 May 2014)

ppcc decía algo relacionado.
una vez los que somos ahora los babyboomers pidamos al jubilarnos nuestro fondo privado de pensiones, podemos provocar una caída de x años en bolsa y renta fija.

lo piden los primeros en llegar a 65... esto hace que los que llegan los últimos a pedir la retirada tengan menos ya que han ido bajando sus valores a medida que la masa cancela.
si esto viene acompañado de tipos altos en bancos, será peor aún. 

claro que para eso faltan 20 años.


pero me gusta mucho el post RAZONADO


----------



## Xiux (4 May 2014)

Percata frota las EZE por la panza y las IBE que espero que no hayas vendido 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (4 May 2014)

antes de nada, un artículo interesante por dónde vienen los tiros:
Las â€˜megaempresasâ€™ pelean por dominar sectores estratÃ©gicos | Mercados | Cinco DÃ­as



















ibex a corto y por AT.

en verde discontinuo la directriz principal a la que llevamos meses superando y cayendo, pero que vamos enganchados a ella. podéis verlo si la trazáis.

en rojo discontinuo 3 toques a esa línea.

en rojo continuo, la línea que pensabamos que era la secundaria desde hace un tiempo, y que tras romperla, pintamos en una negra. Pero parece que crecemos en torno a esa roja de nuevo tras superarla, pero parece falso tras los toques por debajo de la semana pasada (además chocando con la línea esa roja discontinua)



si esta semana no superamos esa línea roja discontinua, estamos separándonos muuuucho de la principal, que es por lo que yo abogo. Caídas para esta semana en principio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 May 2014)

Me ha dado por mirar el prorealtime, la bajadita de peugot del 20% no aparece... JCP pinta bien (el problema es que si la bolsa usa se gira, también se ira a pique..) y ANR en mensual no da entrada en semanal si.


----------



## C.BALE (4 May 2014)

Estoy pensando muy seriamente entrar en Gazprom la próxima semana.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ppcc decía algo relacionado.
> una vez los que somos ahora los babyboomers pidamos al jubilarnos nuestro fondo privado de pensiones, podemos provocar una caída de x años en bolsa y renta fija.
> 
> lo piden los primeros en llegar a 65... esto hace que los que llegan los últimos a pedir la retirada tengan menos ya que han ido bajando sus valores a medida que la masa cancela.
> ...



Buenas tardes de domingo a todos!!
Cito este post, porque me parece interesante el tema en cuestión, pero discrepo un poco en cuanto a que falten 20 años para eso.

En mi opinión los babyboomers con mayor poder adquisitivo y planes más hinchados empezarán a cancelar antes, en unos 5 años aproximadamente, serán los nacidos en los 55-65 los que tengan los planes más suculentos y que además muchos acceden o ya han accedido a prejubilaciones y cosas por el estilo con 60 años como mucho.

Por esto y porque estoy seguro de que no les van a dejar retirar con la bolsa muy llena, yo creo que lo comenzaremos a ver en 5 años como muy tarde, si no morimos cienes de veces antes por alguna otra cosa claro ::


----------



## egarenc (4 May 2014)

sería de chiste que dos equipos de azulgrana le dieran la liga al Madrid :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (4 May 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Buenas tardes de domingo a todos!!
> Cito este post, porque me parece interesante el tema en cuestión, pero discrepo un poco en cuanto a que falten 20 años para eso.
> 
> En mi opinión los babyboomers con mayor poder adquisitivo y planes más hinchados empezarán a cancelar antes, en unos 5 años aproximadamente, serán los nacidos en los 55-65 los que tengan los planes más suculentos y que además muchos acceden o ya han accedido a prejubilaciones y cosas por el estilo con 60 años como mucho.
> ...



ya, pero la caldera tiene combustible para esos 20, porque si miras la pirámide hasta el 80 nacieron muchos. Luego decae, y no solo decae si no que además muchos emigran/rán

eso pienso


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 May 2014)

Podriamos hacer una encuesta, proximo tributo a la casta despues de las europeas...sobre los fondos de pensiones, contando que muchos tienen bonos de los mismos bancos y rentabilidad negativa...


----------



## ane agurain (4 May 2014)

Lo que se va a fomentar ahora es un tipo concreto de fondo-seguro, que además va a contar para el PIB (por eso va a crecer, que no nos engañen)


----------



## Tono (4 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> sería de chiste que dos equipos de azulgrana le dieran la liga al Madrid :fiufiu:



Pues se han cargado al Atlético.
como el Valencia hoy tenga su día, verás la pomada que queda hasta el final  
Al Tata Martino igual le hacen una estatua :fiufiu:


----------

La venta masiva de planes de pensiones por cuestiones demográficas no es exactamente el problema. Eso es un problema para los que tienen los fondos que les sacarán menos rendimiento cuando vendan. Mejor para los inversores que podrán comprar más barato.

El problema son las rentabilidades cada vez menores que se obtienen. Al tocar máximos históricos las bolsas queda menos margen de subida y los dividendos se diluyen. Esto, se supone, hará que esos fondos se muevan a valores que garanticen un dividendo estable, razonablemente alto, o se vayan a mercados más rentables... si es que los hay. La renta fija paga una miseria. Los bonos de deuda pública, una vez que los Bancos centrales están actuando, poca cosa más ofrecen.

Si suponemos esto, lo lógico para los que invertimos a largo plazo, es posicionarnos en empresas que, por sus beneficios recurrentes, garanticen una rentabilidad por dividendo alta. Y hacerlo ahora, antes de que suban más, ya que se prevé que serán los más deseados.
Y una vez dentro no soltarlos.

Estos días tenemos como ejemplo a BME, comprada a 29€ que cotizaba hace unos días, garantizaba un 6% de dividendo. Ofreciendo además una seguridad que pocas empresas ofrecen. Eso es mucho dinero para los mundos que corren y que se espera que sigan deflacionarios. 

Si hubiera inflación elevada, ya no digamos hiperinflación, entonces todo lo planteado no sirve de nada.


----------



## atman (4 May 2014)

Leí algo sobre este informe el otro día... y no recuerdo y llegué a él desde este foro, desde Twitter, desde otra web... o desde donde... así que por si acaso... lo comparto...

Creo que es un gran documento, no tanto porque lo considere completamente acertado, ni siquiera exhaustivo, sino porque invita a una visión amplia y lejana en el tiempo y porque apunta algunas cosas interesantes.

S¡ tienen un ratito para leerse 80 páginas bastante fáciles de leer... les recomiendo que lo empleen en estas...

http://www.pwc.es/es/publicaciones/economia/assets/espana-en-el-mundo-2033.pdf

Aunque sólo sea por los cisnes negros...

Drástico repliegue estadounidense 21
Colapso de China 25
Ruptura de la eurozona 26
Fallo tecnológico masivo 35
MENA, una “región fallida” (MENA= Middle East and North Africa)


----------



## ane agurain (4 May 2014)

ya sabemos a quién votar 

Sexo para salvar el bosque | Cr?nica | EL MUNDO

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 12:43 ----------




atman dijo:


> Leí algo sobre este informe el otro día... y no recuerdo y llegué a él desde este foro, desde Twitter, desde otra web... o desde donde... así que por si acaso... lo comparto...
> 
> Creo que es un gran documento, no tanto porque lo considere completamente acertado, ni siquiera exhaustivo, sino porque invita a una visión amplia y lejana en el tiempo y porque apunta algunas cosas interesantes.
> 
> ...





ESADE y solana? ::


me lo guardo por si acaso


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 May 2014)

Sera divertido si el barça es kien puede decidir la liga. Si el atletico gana el proximo, entonces una derrota en la ultima jornada haria campeon al atletico.
Y no haran falta maletines.

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 20:55 ----------

Dos empates dl real pp o una derrota, podrian dejar al barça con opciones.


----------



## rufus (4 May 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> Estoy pensando muy seriamente entrar en Gazprom la próxima semana.



Gazprom en ing no esta no? Que mierda...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 May 2014)

El sp, puede ke corrija. Pero nada de mad max ni gran ostiazo, antes hay ke subir mucho mas.


----------



## Chila (4 May 2014)

A ver nikkei esta noche.
Por cierto, barca favorito para liga.

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 22:56 ----------

Pues no...


----------



## ane agurain (5 May 2014)

Intentarán convencernos de que la subida de tipos es buena para la Bolsa | Investing.com


----------



## LCIRPM (5 May 2014)

gud morning HVEI35
Después de un puente sin cobertura de móvil ni interné veo que no se ha acabado aun el mundo, comenzamos may ¿and sel aeway? el día 5 (Y no sigo rimando por si pandoro y ya tal)

Veo que ha habido peponazo en BME, mu rico.


----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2014)

Madre mia. Había empezado medio bien la cosa y le han pegado un bajonazo en un momento...

Espero que sea para comerse los stops....


----------



## Hannibal (5 May 2014)

Guanos dias a todos, espero esta semana ponerme al corriente de todo. De momento les dejo esta noticia que confirma que no hay deflación, qué va... ::

Los precios de las exportaciones bajan un 3,7% en marzo y los de importaciones registran una caída récord del 3,6% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 May 2014)

Peugot sigue en caida libre


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Peugot sigue en caida libre



Si pierde el rango de 9€ se puede ir a ojo hasta los 6€, casi nada :fiufiu:

Había alguién dentro?

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 10:19 ----------

Vestas parece que no quiere dejar de subir, menudo ritmo que lleva. Pensar que las llevaba a 9,50€ y que llegó a estar a 4,5€, aguenté el menos 50% y luego cuando recuperó, por supuesto vendí sin sacarle nada:ouch: 

A estas alturas le sacaría un nada despreciable x3,5.


----------



## Chila (5 May 2014)

Es mejor no darle vueltas sinperdon.
Ibe sigue pa arriba, pasito a pasito.
Mts con su trolleo de costumbre.


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> 6 minis llevo desde los 86. SL ajustado y a ver qué pasa.
> 
> Técnicamente, el toque en los 90 estaba fácil de ver y espero que la caída hasta los 50 y por debajo venga en varias jornadas (lunes o martes a más tardar).
> 
> A ver si he pillado la buena porque es bastante dinerillo 8:



Pinta de maravilla a esta horas.

Los niveles son claros en 1880 y 1890.

En los 1850 - 1860 habrá más batalla.

!!! Fight !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

Audio más que recomendable

Matando al mensajero – Economía DIrecta 28-4-2014

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 09:05 ----------


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Audio más que recomendable
> 
> Matando al mensajero – Economía DIrecta 28-4-2014
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 09:05 ----------



Bertok, ¿de quién es ese gráfico?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 May 2014)

Ezo que ej, el Vix?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 May 2014)

Guanos dias,


es ROYAL IMTECH.

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 11:44 ----------

Maty Powah se dara la vuelta, como el CID CAMPEADOR, y con ella el ibex. Ni Putin puede con ella, la habeis visto en el nuevo anuncio de Desigual?


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bertok, ¿de quién es ese gráfico?



Lo he sacado de Capital Bolsa


----------



## Ajetreo (5 May 2014)

Buenos días por decir algo.

Gowex no tira... y el resto liquido, no me atrevo con nada...

Bertok hace mucho que no dice aquello de:
*La liquidez no es mala*

Oftopic... Peleándome pon Pepitos hipotecados que creen que su piso vale más que ninguno y pretenden cobrar el precio del piso más los intereses que han pagado más el IVA de su compra... justo hoy ponen a la venta el piso de encima por el precio que yo ofrecía... Creo que se han quedado con su hipoteca


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días por decir algo.
> 
> Gowex no tira... y el resto liquido, no me atrevo con nada...
> 
> ...



Salvo los cortos en el SP, que no dejan de ser un movimiento en el muy corto plazo, el resto es liquidez absoluta en mi cartera.

Considero que está peligroso, muy peligroso, y así actúo :fiufiu::fiufiu:

A ver que hacen porque el nivel de los 1890 está muy claro.


----------



## MattCoy (5 May 2014)

Yo tambien estoy en quasi-liquidez... en el IBEX, en mi opinión, hay que ver que hace el indice, si rompe por arriba con claridad los 10600 se puede ir a las nubes o si se va por debajo de 10250, en cuyo caso hay recorrido hasta el soporte de 9700. Mientras esté por medio, es mejor estar fuera. O abrir largos-cortos en los niveles de referencia (dependiendo de donde estemos tocando) con un SL muy ajustado, pero esto requiere de echar muchas horas y ahora mismo no puedo...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 May 2014)

Bio en caida libre


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

BME, euf?rica

*BME, eufórica
*
La cotización de BME ha vivido un espléndido resurgir en las últimas sesiones. Después de comenzar el 2014 con muestras de cansancio y decaimiento, ha sido presentar sus cuentas del primer trimestre y despertar, incluso saltar de la cama para marcar nuevos máximos históricos. 

Hasta hace un par de días, BME parecía haber caído en el letargo, como otras grandes promesas del Ibex 35 (Telefónica, Inditex…). Llevaba un par de meses muy lateral, pero en los últimos días, y al calor de sus cuentas trimestrales, firmó su mejor semana bursátil, con una revalorización del 12% y marcando nuevos máximos históricos en los 32,72 euros. 

Parece que a los inversores les convencieron las cuentas del primer trimestre presentadas por la compañía el pasado miércoles. En ellas BME mostró que hasta marzo había incrementado su beneficio neto un 27,9% respecto al mismo trimestre del año 2013, hasta los 42,2 millones de euros. Este era el tercer trimestre consecutivo en el que incrementaba sus cifras, una buena noticia, no sólo para los inversores en cuanto al respaldo de la cotización por los fundamentales, sino también porque la mejora de las cuentas repercutirá que siga aumentando el dividendo. Como declaraba en una entrevista a Estrategiasdeinversion.com su director general Javier Hernani, “el dividendo crecerá en la medida en que lo haga el resultado”. De hecho, en la junta de accionistas que BME celebró también el viernes, se aprobó el aumento en cinco céntimos del dividendo complementario hasta los 0,65 euros por título. Así la compañía se mantiene fiel a su distintivo de ser la cotizada que mayor payout tiene de nuestro mercado. En concreto, destina el 96% de sus ganancias a la retribución al accionista. A pesar del elevado payout, desde Renta 4 consideran que es sostenible.

De hecho, los expertos de Selfbank, barajan que el dividendo con cargo a las cuentas de 2014 se eleve a 1,70 euros y el de 2015 a 1,75 euros por título. 

Ahora bien, hay que recordar que los accionistas este año no recibirán el tradicional dividendo extraordinario con el que la compañía los venía premiando las últimas cuatro primaveras. Este dividendo ascendía a 0,372 euros por acción y se solía abonar en los meses de mayo o junio. La decisión de suspenderlo es por motivos de prudencia de cara a cumplir con el capital regulatorio adecuado para su nivel de operaciones pero, “una vez se defina el capital regulatorio (en unos 8 meses, hacia finales de 2014), no descartamos que se pueda volver a retomar el pago de un dividendo extraordinario”, indica Natalia Aguirre, directora de análisis de Renta 4.

PRONÓSTICO DE BENEFICIOS Y DIVIDENDO:
BME DIVIDENDO Y BENEFICIOS







Fuente: Selfbank

A parte de las exigencias regulatorias, BME también tendrá que enfrentarse a otra incertidumbre en los próximos meses: la imposición de la Tasa Tobin. Parece que este canon podría instaurarse a partir de 2015 para gravar las transacciones financieras y, por esta misma razón, podría conllevar una caída del volumen de negociación. Esto sería un duro golpe para BME, que ha visto cómo los volúmenes negociados mejoraban en los últimos trimestres consecutivamente “gracias a la vuelta de la confianza inversora hacia España, reflejada en la vuelta de los inversores internacionales a bolsa y deuda española, mayor diversificación hacia valores pequeños y medianos, lo que se traduce en un incremento del 78% en el número de negociaciones en el primer trimestre”, indican desde Renta 4. Sin embargo, esta casa considera que es difícil calcular el impacto que podría tener en la operadora de mercado la Tasa Tobin porque aún no se han definido los activos que grabará. Algunos expertos barajan que podría suponer una rebaja del precio objetivo de BME entre un 5% y un 8% (precio objetivo actual 27,50 euros) ya que, según los analistas de Banco Sabadell, “el volumen negociado podría reducirse un 5%”.

Lo que sí parece una incertidumbre superada en la salida de algunos accionistas de relevancia, pues en los últimos meses ya hemos asistido a la venta de las participaciones que se consideraban más dudosas, como la del Banco de España (5,335% del capital) y Caixabank (5,01% del capital. Además, estas salidas podrían ser hasta beneficiosas para BME, pues podrían desplegar una alfombra roja para que llegue la esperada OPA sobre el operador español. 

PRINCIPALES ACCIONISTAS:
BME ACCIONISTAS







Fuente: Selfbank

Técnicamente, desde los 12 euros en los que BME hizo suelo en 2012, no ha parado de subir, e incluso aceleró su tendencia alcista en junio del año pasado. Sin embargo, al comenzar el año su cotización se lateralizó, lo que le ha servido para consolidar los avances de los dos últimos años y romper nuevos máximos históricos. Ahora, las acciones de BME se sitúan en subida libre tras cerrar el viernes en los 32,72 euros. 

Ahora bien, no serían descartables descensos a corto plazo para digerir también las recientes alzas de BME, pues sería lo más sano después de que en las dos últimas sesiones haya dibujado dos velas de cuerpo muy amplio y haya cerrado prácticamente en la parte alta de dichas velas con el respaldo de un alto volumen. A corto plazo, el soporte inmediato lo tiene en los máximos de enero, en los 30,50 euros y, mientras no pierda los 30 enteros, la directriz alcista que guía sus avances desde agosto seguirá intacta. (Ver: Si la bolsa sube, ¿le seguirá BME?)

Si desea estar informado de los cambios de ciclo bursátil de BME, apúntese a nuestras alertas AQUÍ. 

cotizacion bme


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo los cortos en el SP, que no dejan de ser un movimiento en el muy corto plazo, el resto es liquidez absoluta en mi cartera.
> 
> Considero que está peligroso, muy peligroso, y así actúo :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> A ver que hacen porque el nivel de los 1890 está muy claro.





Pillo sitio, five *s, los 1.890 están demasiado claros y hasta las morenas tienen sus peligros:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 May 2014)

Ay señor!!!!!!

German car sales fall for first time in five months | 4-Traders


----------



## Topongo (5 May 2014)

Bunas foristas
Ahí tenemos al Sabadell liderando a la banca patria incombustible con rumbo a los 3 Merkels.
Ahí tenemos a Mittal, dando por el culo, que "demigrancia" de acción por favor.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 May 2014)

Para mí, Eurona tiene un soporte importante en los 3,50. Según sómo se comporte ahí: guano o pepén.


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2014)

Buenas tardes... 

Visión general del mercado: Se abre el séptimo sello y hay esperanza


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 May 2014)

Bueno, Pole .... pagina... ni idea ....

He estado un par de dias viendo un par de seminarios de gente cuyo nombre aparece aqui a menudo, y me ha llegado la lusssss sobre el consumo/religion.

Ambos se basan en la creencia de que mejoran la humanidad.
Ambos son una cuestion de creencia.
Ambos tienen sus "ejpertos".
Ambos quieren lo mejor para nosotros.
Ambos son unicos, sin ellos se acabo en mundo mundial cienes y cienes de veces.
Ambos son los buenos, los demas son malas copias.
Ambos son algo asi como etereos.
Ambos tienen cielos e infiernos.
Ambos tienen mandamientos:

I- Consumiras todas las cosas.
II- No tomaras el consumo en vano, ni dudaras de su beneficencia implicita a la sociedad.
III- Beberas y comeras hasta reventar en todas las fiestas, incluso las de facebook.
IV- Honraras al vendedor y a la vendedora sobre todas las cosas, ya que te venderan el bien deseado.
V- No destruiras ni impediras el consumo ajeno.
VI- No lonchafinoirearas ni haras actos de ese calibre.
VII- No robaras en los templos del consumo, ya que siempre podras comprarar a credito.
VIII- No consumiras falsos productos, en especial de marca blanca, para ello hay templos del consumo y marcas.
IX- No dudaras en comprar en el templo del consumo, a pesar de que hay alternativas, ni consentiras ello delante de tus ojos.
X- No codiciaras los consumos ajenos, ya que los puedes realizar tu mismo.

Ya que no lo he visto, para el que se haya asustado con las Eonas, y no ha visto la tranferencia de los dividendos, estos han sido
transferidos a DE0000ENAG1E0 que se haran efectivos el 23.05.2014. Esta vez han hecho una "santanderina" para pagar parte en accs.

No merecia la pena coger accs.

Sigo esperando noticias de alguna señora ... la bolsa en estos casos me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Topongo (5 May 2014)

En mi modestisima opinión y creo que ya lo he puesto alguna vez Eurona se va a los 2 Merkels que es en lo que se valoró a si misma hace poco mas de 4 o 5 meses.
Con la normativa de velocidades mínimas tanto para ámbito rural y similares poco a poco perderá presencia y en paises tercermundistas donde pueda ser necesario la gente que no puede acceder a conexiones estándoar no es de alto poder adquisitovo precisamente.
Habrá gente que lo use y tal pero será bastante minoritario, por no hablar de la estocada que le va a pegar el LTE, amena ya tiene tarifas planas por menos de 30 Merkels (aunque limita algo las descargas).


----------



## Xiux (5 May 2014)

Ya que no lo he visto, para el que se haya asustado con las Eonas, y no ha visto la tranferencia de los dividendos, estos han sido
transferidos a DE0000ENAG1E0 que se haran efectivos el 23.05.2014. Esta vez han hecho una "santanderina" para pagar parte en accs.

No merecia la pena coger accs.

Sigo esperando noticias de alguna señora ... la bolsa en estos casos me trae sin cuidado.[/QUOTE]

No tengo los derechos, por que dices que no compensa las acciones?


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Ya que no lo he visto, para el que se haya asustado con las Eonas, y no ha visto la tranferencia de los dividendos, estos han sido
> transferidos a DE0000ENAG1E0 que se haran efectivos el 23.05.2014. Esta vez han hecho una "santanderina" para pagar parte en accs.
> 
> No merecia la pena coger accs.
> ...



Estuve calculandolo, y para mi la diferencia era (teorico) algo asi como 0,1% de diferencia. Si mira el prospecto y lo calcula, es muy muy poco. Con la caida de hoy mas todavia, pero incluso en su momento no habia una ventaja significativa.


----------



## sirpask (5 May 2014)

joder !!! con PEUGEOT me ha echo un agujero.... madre mia...


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

Toca ajustar el SL en el SP.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si pierde el rango de 9€ se puede ir a ojo hasta los 6€, casi nada :fiufiu:
> 
> Había alguién dentro?





Creo que nuestro nuevo gran gurú de los dieciseismiles mpbk


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2014)

eurona rotos los 3.5, mal lo veo


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 May 2014)

Por que coño siempre que hace un día bárbaro de sol y calorcito tiene que guanear pa joderme la marrana toda la tarde?
¿ee pur que? (mou dixit)


----------



## Topongo (5 May 2014)

Eurona, compra kubi con acciones a 1,73 y estas ya incluian una prima, esto hace menos de un año.
Pues 2+2 una vez rota la burbuja mab.
Siguen en perdidas y están haciendo cosas rarunas con los resultados, que además no han sido del todo buenos.
Tampoco tengo muy claras sus posibiliades de futuro con todas las nuevas tenconologías inalambricas.

Por no hablar que precio 6 es con unas expectativas de BPA de 0,55... teniendo en cuenta que siguen palmando pasta y se acercan vencimientos...


----------



## Krim (5 May 2014)

Hola, un amigo pasa aquí a saludar y tal ::


----------



## LCIRPM (5 May 2014)

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/la-negociaci-n-en-bolsa-104651836.html

Se refleja en BME


----------



## amago45 (5 May 2014)

Matilde a cerrar en máximos, que campeona. Pero hoy, sin contar la subasta de cierre, muy poco volumen
En dos días dará dividendos y ... para abajo??? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (5 May 2014)

Tanto lateralismo me tiene un poco aburrido y lo peor de todo es que tiene pinta de ir para larrrrgo :


----------



## Rodrigo (5 May 2014)

Buen buen cierre de SAB.


----------



## Topongo (5 May 2014)

Sab está "on fire" y alcista a mas no poder, si no pasa nada raro deberíamos ver los 2,7 en no demasiadas sesiones y luego ya si eso los 3,1 a ver si hay suerte y nos hacemos un x2 (desde 2,13)
Mi cruz pues las Mittales pero bueno tampoco llevo demasiado.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 May 2014)

menuda vuelta y en verde


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2014)

Hachazosenlafrente incoming en poco tiempo...


----------



## bertok (5 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Toca ajustar el SL en el SP.



Me sacó en 78.

2,1K$ a la buchaca pero me ha dejado muy mal sabor de boca con el reversal.

Veo bajista por todos lados en el SP.

Vamos a buscar otro punto de entrada en el que minimizar el tamaño del SL.


----------



## juanfer (5 May 2014)

Pillo sitio. Aunque mas vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 May 2014)

Como ven al Fdax...pasara los 9550??


----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2014)

Que rollo de americanos no?


----------



## ane agurain (5 May 2014)

dia nulo



¿Y si cojo el dinero de familiares y amigos para gestionarlo en bolsa? 
¿Y si cojo el dinero de familiares y amigos para gestionarlo en bolsa?

Casandras por todos los lados


----------



## dj-mesa (5 May 2014)

Esta todo el mundo atento y nadie dice nada?

O están en otros menesteres?...sin guano esto no es lo mismo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 May 2014)

Según Bolsacanaria, sobre Peugot.


----------



## Rodrigo (5 May 2014)

Echad un ojo Liberbank

Anuncio una AK y desde entonces ha seguido subiendo de maximos en maximos, es una mini-Bankia.

Lastima no haberme quedado mas tiempo dentro..


----------



## ane agurain (5 May 2014)

edito: bkt se sale del kumo, aunque puede estar marcando divergencia alcista.

canarios dice que bankia también, pero yo no la veo.


ezentis da miedo aún


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Pinta mal....y como ralph comience a corregir se va a los infiernos.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 May 2014)

ienso:EStoy por meterle una orden a Acciona, parece querer tirar de nuevo hacia arriba.

¿Opiniones?


----------



## ane agurain (5 May 2014)

y ojo a la vela de hoy de Almirall. 
Bio la sigo pero es que va cumpliendo más o menos lo previsto. Hasta es posible verla en ,58 si corregimos bien



y Natras estoy esperando con el dedo en el gatillo a que le cuidata la tire de golpe....

aunque igual ntc hace lo contrario
NTC entran manos fuertes y ha cerrado dentro del kumo... y el RSI está a punto de dispararse para arriba o para abajo, y el precio igual.... 


a ver si rompe los 0.287 y va arriba
si cae de los 0,277 caerá


http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/breakout/two-sectors-to-buy-in-may-before-you-go-away-170552469.html


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y ojo a la vela de hoy de Almirall.
> Bio la sigo pero es que va cumpliendo más o menos lo previsto. Hasta es posible verla en ,58 si corregimos bien
> 
> 
> ...



El sector de la energía esta entrando dinero a expuertas y el de las utilities. Veremos cuando entren en el sub sector del carbon :XX::XX:


----------



## Kennedy (6 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Casandras por todos los lados




Rogers, Faber, Schiff y Rickards son 4 casandras. Eso no son "casandras por todos los lados". Son solo cuatro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2014)

LooooooooL gente poniendo por las nubes al cabezón de JC10 en la sexta!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (6 May 2014)

Buenos días. Vamos a ver qué tal va la cosa hoy...


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

grifols +33%


----------



## amago45 (6 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> grifols +33%



Pero parece que al mercado no le gustó ... -1%


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> grifols +33%



::::


----------



## Durmiente (6 May 2014)

100.000 parados menos (eso dicen)


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

SAB 2.51... suma y sigue.
y con muy buen volumen


----------



## LOLO08 (6 May 2014)

Entro para hacer un metesaca rapido en gowex. Los dos ultimos intentos los saldé con un +4% (+-).


----------



## jopitxujo (6 May 2014)

Dentro de Acciona a 60 ,21.


----------



## amago45 (6 May 2014)

Qué le pasa a Amadeus ???

Mañana Matilde da dividendos, último día para enjuague fiscal dividindero, eso si manteniendo unos meses las Matildes en cartera


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

pues anoche renovó un megacontrato


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

Joder Mittal está debil pero debil débil, a ver si le pegan un arreon me dan ganas hasta de salirme con minimas minusvalias.


----------



## paulistano (6 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> SAB 2.51... suma y sigue.
> y con muy buen volumen



Había 1.800.000 títulos en 2.50......han durado un suspiro a las 9.15.....

Esperemos no nos trollee cómo ha trolleado el popular en el último mes.... Mucho ojo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (6 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Había 1.800.000 títulos en 2.50......han durado un suspiro a las 9.15.....
> 
> Esperemos no nos trollee cómo ha trolleado el popular en el último mes.... Mucho ojo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pero con las subiditas de las ultimas semanas se puede subir el stop al menos asegurando alguna plusvalia


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

mira que estuve tentado de meter orden en ams anoche con ese contrato. y esta mañana con grifols


----------



## paulistano (6 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pero con las subiditas de las ultimas semanas se puede subir el stop al menos asegurando alguna plusvalia



Alguna???


Ya le sacamos un 10%:Baile:


Me refiero a que pensamos que una vez roto el 2,42 ya el limite es el cielo.....y hablamos de resistencias en 2,70 y 3 y tal.....

Por eso, digo a ver si nos trollea la cabrona y se nos cae como ha hecho popular despues de salir disparada hace un mes....


----------



## LOLO08 (6 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro para hacer un metesaca rapido en gowex. Los dos ultimos intentos los saldé con un +4% (+-).



:|:|:|

+10000 caracteres


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguna???
> 
> 
> Ya le sacamos un 10%:Baile:
> ...



@paulistano, Sabadell aun no ha hecho lo que ha hecho el popular, bkter,CBank, o incluso BKIA, le falta correlacionarse con la subida de banca mediana respecto al ibex, el resto de la banca mediana ya está "en precio" Sabadell era el Ralph de la banca mediana.
*No me hago responsable de las posibles visitas de pandoro que puedan llegar por mis opiniones...
Alguna buena noticia para los Mittaleros? está un poco aburridilla no me la voy a quitar pero si alguien puede aportar salsuki...

SAB la llevo con +19% ya... desde los 2.16 que con los 3 cnt de div... como si fuese desde 2,13...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2014)

El campamento verde flor tiene mucho peligro.

Van a traer aguja e hilo para coser culos en unos días...


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

ucrania

corralito temporal en un banco gordo y ucrania cierra espacio aereo en parte del Este


----------



## paulistano (6 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano, Sabadell aun no ha hecho lo que ha hecho el popular, bkter,CBank, o incluso BKIA, le falta correlacionarse con la subida de banca mediana respecto al ibex, el resto de la banca mediana ya está "en precio" Sabadell era el Ralph de la banca mediana.
> *No me hago responsable de las posibles visitas de pandoro que puedan llegar por mis opiniones...
> Alguna buena noticia para los Mittaleros? está un poco aburridilla no me la voy a quitar pero si alguien puede aportar salsuki...
> 
> SAB la llevo con +19% ya... desde los 2.16 que con los 3 cnt de div... como si fuese desde 2,13...



Pues ojala sea asi:fiufiu:

Yo entré en 2,15 y luego en 2,35...prcio medio de 2,25... Recuerdo que estuve pensando entre esta y bkia::


----------



## Durmiente (6 May 2014)

Esto parece que está "en subida libre...."


----------



## paulistano (6 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ucrania
> 
> corralito temporal en un banco gordo y ucrania cierra espacio aereo en parte del Este



Cerrado espacio aereo por seguridad...hay misiles tierra aire sam por la zona

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 10:01 ----------

Y euronasigue en caida libre.....


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

Espero que por aquí no queden Euronos, tiene a pandoro bien pegadito, a ver lo que tardan en bajarla de 3.
Quizá se pudiese intentar algo por ese nivel pero está que da pánico intenatrlo, donde si entraría es si por un casual la llevan al entorno de 2,1x-1.9x, algo que no veo descabellado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 May 2014)

Buenas. Parece que hay fallo alcista. No se rompe con los 10550...

Culos rotos y tal...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2014)

Esta no va a ser una corrección flander...

Aquí van a poner doble cuchilla para gacelos con pieles suaves


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta no va a ser una corrección flander...
> 
> Aquí van a poner doble cuchilla para gacelos con pieles suaves



Pues ya sabe
1º Pongase corto
2º Pongase con los memes


----------



## amago45 (6 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues ojala sea asi:fiufiu:
> 
> Yo entré en 2,15 y luego en 2,35...prcio medio de 2,25... Recuerdo que estuve pensando entre esta y bkia::



En 2.33 estoy yo ... ... 

Fuera de AMS, 5% rico rico e inesperado, AMS lo usaba de salvavidas por no estar en liquidez y tal ... entraremos más abajo ??? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

pepitoria tu a lo tuyo chavalin :no:

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 10:37 ----------

wawawiwa


----------



## moisty70 (6 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Espero que por aquí no queden Euronos, tiene a pandoro bien pegadito, a ver lo que tardan en bajarla de 3.
> Quizá se pudiese intentar algo por ese nivel pero está que da pánico intenatrlo, donde si entraría es si por un casual la llevan al entorno de 2,1x-1.9x, algo que no veo descabellado.



Y yo que me quejaba por una subida a 5,20 después mi salida con plusvis a 4,90. Cuanto me queda por aprender...


----------



## paulistano (6 May 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Y yo que me quejaba por una subida a 5,20 después mi salida con plusvis a 4,90. Cuanto me queda por aprender...



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.

A mi me metieron un rejón del 8%:ouch:

De no haber puesto stop iriamos ahora por el 40%8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> En 2.33 estoy yo ... ...
> 
> Fuera de AMS, 5% rico rico e inesperado, AMS lo usaba de salvavidas por no estar en liquidez y tal ... entraremos más abajo ??? ienso:ienso:ienso:



Que AMS es? Ams AG?


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2014)

Fecha Alta	Clave/Valor	C/V	Títulos	Precio1	Div	Situación	Modificar	Cancelar
30/04/14
09:37	TEF/TELEFONICA	C	2.500	12,135	EUR	Ejecutada total


Operación lavado de plusvalías en marcha desde hace una semana (con el dinero de CAF, que voy a pensar que soy brujo porque fue vender a primera hora del 30/4 y terminar de desplomarse).

Vamos a ver si como Enagas y Ferrovial, TEF no me acaba regalando el dividendo...

Feliz caza a todos!


----------



## Tono (6 May 2014)

Buenos días



ghkghk dijo:


> Fecha Alta	Clave/Valor	C/V	Títulos	Precio1	Div	Situación	Modificar	Cancelar
> 30/04/14
> 09:37	TEF/TELEFONICA	C	2.500	12,135	EUR	Ejecutada total
> 
> ...



Suerte entonces y muchas minusvalías para desgravar 
Pásate algo más por aquí, que no te vemos el pelo.
¿Ya te has librado de las gamesas?

Amadeus y OHL son las grandes olvidadas del hilo. Como empresas, por fundamental, son de las que merecen la pena. OHL lleva rompiendo máximos desde hace más de un año.

Pobre BME, hoy toca sufrir. Esperemos que no pierda los 32 antes del dividendo del viernes.


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que están siendo semanas complicadas. Muchas vacaciones y yo sólo foreo desde el trabajo :XX:

Las Gamesas las sigo teniendo. Tengo una alerta puesta en el móvil el lunes 19 como "Se puede vender GAM". Aunque confío en los resultados de esta semana, y a ver si nos las quedamos hasta el dividendo (a falta de saber fechas).

OHL la sigo menos, pero Amadeus y BME ya sabes que son dos de mis ojitos derechos. Pena de no tener dinero para tratarlas como se merecen!


----------



## amago45 (6 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que AMS es? Ams AG?



AMS AG ... muy limpias y aseadas


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2014)

ghkghk, supongo seguiras odiando TR, pero esta imparable consiguiendo contratos....


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ghkghk, supongo seguiras odiando TR, pero esta imparable consiguiendo contratos....


----------



## TenienteDan (6 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ...



Mr Koala, me alegro de verle de nuevo por estos lares


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 May 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Mr Koala, me alegro de verle de nuevo por estos lares



Lo mismo digo :X 

Como lleva el año por cierto? supongo que bien si ya estás preparando la operación dividendo.


----------



## sarkweber (6 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta no va a ser una corrección flander...
> 
> Aquí van a poner doble cuchilla para gacelos con pieles suaves



Uno de cada tres inversores españoles piensa aumentar su exposición a Bolsa doméstica ::::

Uno de cada tres inversores espa?oles piensa aumentar su exposici?n a Bolsa dom?stica,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansi?n.com

[YOUTUBE]NUsoVlDFqZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo mismo digo :X
> 
> Como lleva el año por cierto? supongo que bien si ya estás preparando la operación dividendo.




Muy bueno por ahora. El resumen, como siempre, a final de año


----------



## Tono (6 May 2014)

Ya están los marditos manipuladores desestabilizando el final de la liga

*Iker Casillas, investigado por la Agencia Tributaria*



> El portero del Real Madrid ha tenido que abonar recientemente a la Agencia Tributaria cerca de dos millones de euros correspondientes a diferencias sobre el modo de aplicar el tratamiento fiscal a determinados ingresos.



Iker Casillas, investigado por la Agencia Tributaria


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 May 2014)

Guanos dias bajistillas y HONORABLE, amunt valencia lo del otro dia fue la comidilla de la jornada.

Bueno a lo mio. 

Ay señor!!!!! x2
Adidas : First-Quarter Profit Plunges -- Update | 4-Traders


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya están los marditos manipuladores desestabilizando el final de la liga
> 
> *Iker Casillas, investigado por la Agencia Tributaria*
> 
> ...



Mejor solo el final, que no la liga entera. (messi, neymar...)

Mas vale que mañana ganéis, sino el barça perderá la oportunidad de dejarse ganar la ultima jornada...


----------



## TheSultan23 (6 May 2014)

Por si os interesa:

Acuerdo de mínimos: la UE retrasa la entrada de la Tasa Tobin a enero de 2016


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

hay un hilo por ahí muy bueno de futbolistas y ladrillo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 May 2014)

Peponazo de Imtech: ¿Inicia la remontada o cantos de gacelas?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay un hilo por ahí muy bueno de futbolistas y ladrillo.



el ultimo Salvados del evole, esta bastante bien. 

Como dirían algunos: si vas a drogarte, por lo menos que sepas lo que te metes. ::


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2014)

TheSultan23 dijo:


> Por si os interesa:
> 
> Acuerdo de mínimos: la UE retrasa la entrada de la Tasa Tobin a enero de 2016



Bueno para BME, sin embargo Gowex me huele a HCH ......

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen


----------



## atman (6 May 2014)

SP largo @1877, con más miedo que vergüenza... SL en 1875...

a ver si repiten el patrón de ayer...

Edito: SL a 77


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2014)

La bolsa, la vida, las olas


----------



## atman (6 May 2014)

en fins...

...y el broker no me manda ni una caja de chocolate...


que, por cierto, ya estamos otra vez... que no sabemos si rebuzna o relincha...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2014)

cuidado chavales , un gap a la baja muy probable yo veo ienso:

ha vuelto el hijo prodigo , el fueltecito :Aplauso:


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2014)

El Ibex es el entretenimiento de la supercastuza tipo Botín, Lara, del Pino, Polanco, March, Abelló...
Debieran saber ustedes vosotros que esta banda de hienas también tienen sus jueguecitos, especialmente el Monopoly que les vuelve más locos de lo que ya están.
¡Bienvenidos a la Bolsa, hagan juego!

Por otra parte: ¿qué indica la bolsa? La respuesta está en la brújula del capitán Sparrow...


----------



## peseteuro (6 May 2014)

Pasaba por aqui a felicitar a los cortos porque en breve van a tener ricas plusvis, garantizado 99%


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

SAbadell creo que hoy ha movido un volumen brutal... acerlor creo que bastante mas de lo que acostumbra.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 May 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pasaba por aqui a felicitar a los cortos porque en breve van a tener ricas plusvis, garantizado 99%



Pos si, como quien dijo ayer los 50 FDAX que acerto (200+50) ayudan en post.  buenas plusvis. hoy esos 68 que se repiten como la col, ya sean enteros o a "trocitos" dice correccion corta a corto.

PD: amplio ... fue DJ-mesa (tks al canto)


----------



## holgazan (6 May 2014)

5000 millones de dolores de multa.

Multa multimillonaria a Morgan Stanley por cometer irregularidades en m?s de 80 salidas a bolsa,Banca. Expansi?n.com

Una señora multa.


----------



## atman (6 May 2014)

Inténtolo otra vez... pa dentro en 76, SL en 74...


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Inténtolo otra vez... pa dentro en 76, SL en 74...



Le van a echar fuera, unos 70-71 y luego a los 74. A muy corto. Suerte.


----------



## sr.anus (6 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Inténtolo otra vez... pa dentro en 76, SL en 74...



le van a volar el stop, atman.

p.d y lo peor de todo es que sera por decimas


----------



## jopitxujo (6 May 2014)

Con lo bien que lo estaba haciendo AIG y hoy un -4% con volumen, algo parecido con Penney.:


----------



## atman (6 May 2014)

Sigo vivoooo... sigo viivoo...!! sigo gggmmmfffmmm... agg..

Buscaba una salida escopetada al tercer mínimo intradía, hasta 82-84-86... pero no están para leches...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (6 May 2014)

yo soy un cagueta cierro los cortos que tenia en el nq, mas vale pajaro en mano que rebote de pandoro

p.d buscare reentrada pero algo mas arriba, con calma


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sigo vivoooo... sigo viivoo...!! sigo gggmmmfffmmm... agg..
> 
> Buscaba una salida escopetada al tercer mínimo intradía, hasta 82-84-86... pero no están para leches...



será tu fin chavalin :no:


----------



## atman (6 May 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

sigo fuera de casi todo


y siguiendo a natras para entrar en descalabro... el cuidatahp no la va a tirar de golpe por lo visto....


----------



## vmmp29 (6 May 2014)

pandoro haciendo visitas


----------



## sr.anus (6 May 2014)

intentamos largos en el nasdaq, vamos hacer lo que nunca me gusta hacer (buscar los giros para que me coman el stop) pero lo veo claro, largos nasdaq


p.d para cerrar antes del cierre de hoy


----------



## Robopoli (6 May 2014)

El galletazo de Twitter está siendo épico... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El galletazo de Twitter está siendo épico...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Esta noche pedire por el cuidata, que manera de caer papel. Cuando ves el libro y piensas que ya no quedan mas papeles, aparece una nueva oleada mayor que la anterior.


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 May 2014)

Atencion a MTS, en konkorde estan las manos fuertes en positivo y Atlas al rojo vivo (cuando coinciden de esta forma suele ser señal de que el movimiento brusco es hacia arriba). En barras de 60 y 15 minutos se ven claras divergencias alcistas de MACD y RSI pese al sostenido precio en lateral


----------



## Ajetreo (6 May 2014)

Hola Hola

Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..

Se solicitan recomendaciones consejos y advertencias para que la emoción no nuble mi entendimiento..

La bolsa abandonada estos días... Creo que tampoco me pierdo mucho.


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...



Visillera! ::
Enhorabuena si eata vd feliz

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 21:32 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Atencion a MTS, en konkorde estan las manos fuertes en positivo y Atlas al rojo vivo (cuando coinciden de esta forma suele ser señal de que el movimiento brusco es hacia arriba). En barras de 60 y 15 minutos se ven claras divergencias alcistas de MACD y RSI pese al sostenido precio en lateral



Dios le oiga

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...



¿se puede comentar los descuentos de la negociación?


----------



## egarenc (6 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...



Felicidades, en que zona? tocatejismo style?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 May 2014)

Tema carbon: Australian coalmining is entering ‘structural decline’, reports says

Australian coalmining is entering â€˜structural declineâ€™, reports says | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...








da precio, m2, zona etc

no des precio de hace años, no interesa realmente


por cierto: matilde
Telefónica presenta una oferta de 725 millones por el 56% de Digital Plus - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 14:21 ----------

Siemens compra filial Energía de Rolls-Royce por $1.320 millones dólares

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 14:24 ----------

BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimiento técnico a Arcelor Mittal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 May 2014)

Lo del fútbol en este país es de traca


----------



## Chila (6 May 2014)

Las entradas van a 5000 euros.
Un poco corta la oferta de la chavala.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 May 2014)

Comento lo que puedo comentar manteniendo el anonimato

Zona de Bcn es Sant Antoni, finca nueva menos de 10 años. Al lado de parada de metro , buses etc,,, piso medio de la zona (precios de oferta de venta ) segun fotocasa 3.556, precio decompra del zulito 2,800. Teniendo en cuenta que en la zona no hay casi fincas nuevas con su plaza garaje incluida.

Segun tasacion de tinsa está por debajo del precio. Mañana les cuento mas que la ngociacioón tuvo su miga


----------



## ane agurain (6 May 2014)

en breve estará para entrar





cuidado de momento:











---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 15:51 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Comento lo que puedo comentar manteniendo el anonimato
> 
> Zona de Bcn es Sant Antoni, finca nueva menos de 10 años. Al lado de parada de metro , buses etc,,, piso medio de la zona (precios de oferta de venta ) segun fotocasa 3.556, precio decompra del zulito 2,800. Teniendo en cuenta que en la zona no hay casi fincas nuevas con su plaza garaje incluida.
> 
> Segun tasacion de tinsa está por debajo del precio. Mañana les cuento mas que la ngociacioón tuvo su miga



23% de dto. es el precio medio al que realiza la venta según ideealista

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 15:53 ----------

mirad el kumo


----------



## holgazan (6 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Comento lo que puedo comentar manteniendo el anonimato
> 
> Zona de Bcn es Sant Antoni, finca nueva menos de 10 años. Al lado de parada de metro , buses etc,,, piso medio de la zona (precios de oferta de venta ) segun fotocasa 3.556, precio decompra del zulito 2,800. Teniendo en cuenta que en la zona no hay casi fincas nuevas con su plaza garaje incluida.
> 
> Segun tasacion de tinsa está por debajo del precio. Mañana les cuento mas que la ngociacioón tuvo su miga



A 2800 el m2.

Si son 100 m2 = 280.000€

Con gastos, pitos, flautas, mudanza, reforma, muebles y visillos = 350.000€

Con 350.000€ compras 29.000 Matildes que dan 21.700€ al año de dividendo.

Comprar un piso es mal negocio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 May 2014)

holgazan dijo:


> A 2800 el m2.
> 
> Si son 100 m2 = 280.000€
> 
> ...



Que buena idea y vive en las matildes, si deja de comer también puede comprar mas acciones y tal...todo buenas ideas







Tlf pinta mal


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2014)

Enhorabuena ajetreo, ¿te voy cosiendo unos visillos?


----------



## pirivi-parava (7 May 2014)

mirad el kumo





[/QUOTE]

si mirarlo, lo que es mirarlo, lo miramos ienso: pero...no lo entendemos¿¿¿????
:cook:
:ouch:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que buena idea y vive en las matildes, si deja de comer también puede comprar mas acciones y tal...todo buenas ideas
> 
> l



Con ese dinero al año casi puede vivir de pensión, con desayuno y comida :XX:


----------



## holgazan (7 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que buena idea y vive en las matildes, si deja de comer también puede comprar mas acciones y tal...todo buenas ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si trabajas y puedes desgravarte los intereses, a lo mejor si que es rentable comprarse un piso.

Yo no trabajo, vivo de rentas, y en mi caso me sale MUCHO más rentable vivir de alquiler y cobrar dividendos (mañana mismo) que vender un puñado de acciones y comprar al contado.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 May 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> mirad el kumo



si mirarlo, lo que es mirarlo, lo miramos ienso: pero...no lo entendemos¿¿¿????
:cook:
:ouch:[/QUOTE]

Yo entiendo que el precio está por debajo del kumo y la línea azul va camino de cortar la roja de forma contundente.
Luego el valor está en tendencia bajista y en breve se caerá más :rolleye:
Pero vamos, yo soy como el "Luisma" :´(


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 May 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: VIX, Ibex y otros mercados


----------



## Ajetreo (7 May 2014)

Como saben los antiguos del hilo, yo necesito un piso accesible con ascensor grande para mi scooter electrico (el triciclo motorizado de los yayos en la costa) y no es facil de encontrar. He estado de alquiler mientras buscaba pero que me puedan decir " tienes dos meses para mudarte" es como tener una espada de Damocles encima. 

No quiero el piso como inversión, lo quiero para vivir en él. 

Pd. He vivido 26años en mi piso y tan solo he puesto cortinas en una habitación. . Pero agradezco el detalle Pecata


----------



## ane agurain (7 May 2014)

Grifols 
CCI semanal







RSI diario







Vigia pinta mejor e incluso va al alza, ojo!


que el precio al cierre esté por encima de la roja es bueno, que la azul corte a la roja es bueno (aun no lo ha hecho)
que la marron este por debajo del precio no, que el precio este por debajo del kumo y no pueda con el, rebotando, tampoco... ahora ademas viene un kumo rojo descendente.... vamos a esperar. TIENE QUE ROMPER el 39 durante los proxismos 8 dias, si no va para abajo

la vela de hoy de martillo no tiene muy buena pinta, pero lo dicho, vigia de casi entrada

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 17:08 ----------

y sigo hablando de mi libro, salí y no entré otra vez, pero es que ahora la divergencia es doble tras echarme el otro día...
igual entro a segunda hora después de la caída post-usana
y para pocos días







---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 17:39 ----------

CARBON.

MALO: Portada de elpais.

sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2014/05/06/actualidad/1399410308_743685.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena ajetreo, ¿te voy cosiendo unos visillos?



Y ustec que tal?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Chila (7 May 2014)

Me alegro ajetreo.
Me gusta la zona.
Con el nuevo trabajo no puedo estar pendiente ni del hilo ni del mercado, igual me llevo todo a bestinver y fiesta.


----------



## amago45 (7 May 2014)

Buenos días.
Posible mete-saca mañanero en Prisa? Mediaset? Telefónica?
A ver la pre-apertura como viene en estos tres valores


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...



Fasil. ¿ Supone la cuota mensual mas de un 30% de sus ingresos?
Haciendo un stress test a su economía ¿Terminaria con Ada Colau de compi renegando de los ejpeculadores?

La parte de le gusta y se adapta la tenemos clara. 

No hablemos de cifras absolutas, aquí hay de todo como en botica. 300 mil merkels para unos será una burrada y para otros lo que se gastan en dos coches.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Cordobesa (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Fasil. ¿ Supone la cuota mensual mas de un 30% de sus ingresos?
> Haciendo un stress test a su economía ¿Terminaria con Ada Colau de compi renegando de los ejpeculadores?
> 
> La parte de le gusta y se adapta la tenemos clara.
> ...



Sentido común, el menos común de los sentidos


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y ustec que tal?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



De espera... pero se resiste a dar la cara.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

Pecata nuev@ gacelilla. Estamos de enhorabuena. (leyendo por encima el hilo es de lo que me ha hecho esbozar una sonrisa) Que bien hablo cuando me pongo :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (7 May 2014)

La regla del 30% la cumplo, bueno es un 33% pero ahora pondré a la venta el de Zgz, en el plazo de dos años por eso de la reinversión y Tontorro.
Si consigo venderlo a precio actual casi esta pagado. Y espero que " la niña" :cook: empiece a generar algo de renta en breve 

Cuando tenga un rato libre les cuento la negociación que ha sido curiosa

FranR gusto saludarle.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

Guanos dias burbus,

enhorabuena a las dos grandes damas del hilo. Mon invite a unas fantas ya que esta por la zona.

Respecto a la trilogia del ay señor, acaba con....
Pedidos de f?brica en Alemania marzo -2,8% vs +0,3% esperado

Ay señor cuantas veces vamos a morir....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2014)

Buenas.

El mercado lateral es muy duro para los gacelianos.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

parece que vuelve el personal , primero el fueltecito , ahora el capitán de las gallinas :Aplauso:

ajetreo no quiero ser pájaro de mal agüero pero creo que ese zulo será el principio del fin :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

10.492 -10.474

10.532
10.370
Sin señales claras y con dos zonas de ruptura muy claras

10.608 Hacía el máximo anual previsto

10.198 corrección 9.9xx

A ver si saco tiempo para dar algo más de datos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 08:56 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> parece que vuelve el personal , primero el fueltecito , ahora el capitán de las gallinas :Aplauso:
> 
> ajetreo no quiero ser pájaro de mal agüero pero creo que ese zulo será el principio del fin :fiufiu:



El fin sería lo más parecido al suyo, incluido el casette de cintas en la estantería del Lidl. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2014)

gap a la baja :Aplauso: 

ese gapsito tie que quedarse sin cerrar ienso:

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 09:02 ----------

franR gran señor del gallinero que opina ustec de la jran cuña ? ienso:


----------



## Crash (7 May 2014)

Ajetreo, buenos recuerdos me trae esa zona, de pequeño cruzaba Barcelona para ir al mercado de Sant Antoni los domingos a comprar cintas pirata de juegos de Spectrum. También ponen o ponían una parada con carteles de películas y las de libros usados/antiguos.



mpbk dijo:


> Veremos el dow jones a 21200-225008:
> el ibex a 11200-11450 durante 20148:
> el dax a 10800 en pocos meses..
> 
> follow me,



Cito antes de que lo cambie, que no digo que lo vaya a hacer, pero ya lo hizo y donde ponía "Ibex a 11200 antes de Mayo de 2014" ahora pone "el ibex a 11200-11450 durante 2014".


----------



## Tono (7 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que a la teenager de chinito la ha dejado el novio.
TEF lleva todo por delante.:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que a la teenager de chinito la ha dejado el novio.
> TEF lleva todo por delante.:ouch:



Tono, hoy se descuenta el dividendo.


----------



## amago45 (7 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que a la teenager de chinito la ha dejado el novio.
> TEF lleva todo por delante.:ouch:



todo menos Acerinox ... ... incansable !!! !!! 

Sólo Prisa se ve envuelta en la vorágine de Digital Plus, TEF y TL5 planas :::


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

Voss da el siguiente ejemplo en el documental sobre lo crudo que lo lleva uno en la bolsa sin el respaldo de un gran conglomerado: "Es fácil hacer ganar una millonada con minúsculos movimientos de precios. Pongamos que empiezas con 100.000 euros. Necesitarías que el precio se moviera un 1% para ganar 1.000. Pero si tienes millones de euros a tu disposición para invertir, sólo necesitas que el precio varíe un 0,0001% para obtener grandes beneficios. En el mercado, las armas de cada uno son muy desiguales. Siemens o Volkswagen son más listas que un banco. Y debajo de ellos estarían las compañías intermedias, los Gobiernos locales y los inversores privados. Hay un viejo dicho en las bolsas: los inversores privados siempre pierden. Vale, a veces ganan, pero es como jugar a la ruleta... Ganar dinero en los mercados de valores sin correr riesgos es muy complicado”, razona haciendo migas el concepto de capitalismo popular.

Leer más: El 'mea culpa' del capitalismo alemán - Noticias de Cultura El 'mea culpa' del capitalismo alemán - Noticias de Cultura


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> todo menos Acerinox ... ... incansable !!! !!!
> 
> Sólo Prisa se ve envuelta en la vorágine de Digital Plus, TEF y TL5 planas :::



Prisa, esa trampa devoragacelas


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 10.492 -10.474
> 
> 10.532
> 10.370
> ...





Andevas truhán... ¿ qué es de tu vida ?


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap a la baja :Aplauso:
> 
> ese gapsito tie que quedarse sin cerrar ienso:
> 
> ...



Ya me contará usté, si necesita una gran cuña es que ya no solo le dilatan el ojal.

Sobre la figura técnica que maneja con tanta soltura, tiene pinta de buscar arriba por los 10.800, siempre que aguantemos estos 10.480 hoy y los 10.500 durante la semana. La resolución de la cuña con falsa escapada nos puede dar un intento a los 11.000 (sin llegar a tocarlos). Que podría ser un escenario compatible con mi proyección anual y sus máximos.

Luego el infienno. ::

Ahí queda eso.


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2014)

Para lo que yo me esperaba, la cosa ha caido, hasta ahora, bastante poco.

Será que esperaba mal...


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Andevas truhán... ¿ qué es de tu vida ?



Que paaasaaa ¿que se ha encontrado un pc en la feria de Abril?...caseta los frikis de Triana, para más señas.

Que sepan que aunque es feria de Abril, como son mu chulos la han pasado a mayo ::

Cosa de sevillanos, el pirata sabe por donde voy :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 09:57 ----------

Se ha fijado usted como ha cambiado el cuento, no le han dado ni un thanks, no le han pedido niveles (eso que es lo que es?)

Pues fíjese que lo mismo visito su feria, estoy unos días de vuelta y luego de nuevo marcho.

Pero pasará lo de siempre, no entraré al ferial y terminaré en un chiringo: Choza´s manuela style jartico de comer.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2014)

Choza's Manuela ? Válgame el Jatencio, de apellido Trollencio... qué pasa, que no ha sacado muchas plusvies en estos últimos swings, eeeeh ? ::::


En fin, le digo lo de Rodrigo, ya sabe... si quiere, me manda un MP y le hago una visita guiada por mis instalaciones militares; y de paso le llevo a algún sitio con glamour a tomar algo 



FranR dijo:


> Que paaasaaa ¿que se ha encontrado un pc en la feria de Abril?...caseta los frikis de Triana, para más señas.
> 
> Que sepan que aunque es feria de Abril, como son mu chulos la han pasado a mayo ::
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Choza's Manuela ? Válgame el Jatencio, de apellido Trollencio... qué pasa, que no ha sacado muchas plusvies en estos últimos swings, eeeeh ? ::::
> 
> 
> En fin, le digo lo de Rodrigo, ya sabe... si quiere, me manda un MP y le hago una visita guiada por mis instalaciones militares; y de paso le llevo a algún sitio con glamour a tomar algo



Para quien no lo sepa Choza´s manuelas (para mas info guía Michelón) es un particular antro donde puedes encontrar en la puerta un Ferrari al lado de una Ebro con el símbolo del pescadito y con la capacidad de pasajeros superada con creces.

Pues no se crea, allí he podido disfrutar en la mesa de al lado de distinguidos comensales, la crême de la crême. Por ejemplo parte de los artistas de "Genio y figura" (Si, de donde salió el gran Chiquito de la calzada) :: a la izquierda y una comunión con 20 shiquillos a la derecha. Todo esto acompañado de un Don Simón (eso si, botella de vidrio) con Pizjuán. 

Gracias por la invitación, se tiene en cuenta.


----------



## ane agurain (7 May 2014)

natra cumpliendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Choza's Manuela ? Válgame el Jatencio, de apellido Trollencio... qué pasa, que no ha sacado muchas plusvies en estos últimos swings, eeeeh ? ::::
> 
> 
> En fin, le digo lo de Rodrigo, ya sabe... si quiere, me manda un MP y le hago una visita guiada por mis instalaciones militares; y de paso le llevo a algún sitio con glamour a tomar algo



Quijodesumadre...a los militares marie brisas de ese, y al flander lo lleva de cita romantica!!!!!

MZMM RMM!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

Hoyga pirata en la sombra dando thanks...ahora que se dedica a correr por el monte cual cabra de la alpujarra, mire este invento. Lleno de líquido, no necesariamente agua y mejor que sea de bebida espirituosa le mantendrá hidratado a la vez que será un plus en su rendimiento.
No confunda el nombre camelback con cameltoe, que no es viernes ::

Mochila CamelBak Hydrobak Racing Red 2014 | Triavip.com


Y estas zapas.... si la zona por donde pasta es rocosa y en ocasiones escurridiza. Será como la cabra de la intro del hombre y la tierra.

Inov-8 X-Talon 212 Fell Running Shoes - 10% Off | SportsShoes.com


----------



## Krim (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga pirata en la sombra dando thanks...ahora que se dedica a correr por el monte cual cabra de la alpujarra, mire este invento. Lleno de líquido, no necesariamente agua y mejor que sea de bebida espirituosa le mantendrá hidratado a la vez que será un plus en su rendimiento.
> No confunda el nombre camelback con cameltoe, que no es viernes ::
> 
> Mochila CamelBak Hydrobak Racing Red 2014 | Triavip.com



Esos inventos tienen un defecto muy grave....


Aparentemente no sirven para llevar bebidas alcohólicas. O eso ponía en el manual ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Esos inventos tienen un defecto muy grave....
> 
> 
> Aparentemente no sirven para llevar bebidas alcohólicas. O eso ponía en el manual ::



Si alguien es capaz de correr 20 km monte a traves hidratandose a base de whisky que se presente en los proximos JJOO que se los funde a todos por muy keniatas que sean


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

Como está la cosa un poco aburrida hago un poco de AW y rescato post de hace mes y medio:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-363.html#post11249625



Robopoli dijo:


> A verrlll... dos pruebas que he hecho a ver que tal... Es puro paper trading para ver como funcionan y si funciona bien pues ya compraremos y a forrarnos todos, todas y todes
> 
> *Filtro 1*
> Ticker	Industry	Price
> ...




Aquí van los resultados:

*Filtro 1*
Ticker	Industry	Price
PPC	Farm Products $19,65 - > ($23.35 +18,83%)
WBC	Auto Parts $193,41 -> ($104.52 +1,07%)

*Filtro 2*
Ticker	Industry	Price
AGX	Heavy Construction $29,30 ($27.20 -7.17%)
MGA	Auto Parts Wholesale $93,71 ($23.35 +4,12%)
GMK	Processed & Packaged Goods $32,71 ($37,59 +14.92%)
DOW	Chemicals - Major Diversified $50,16 ($49.11 -2.09%)
LNC	Life Insurance $51,99 ($48.40 -6.91%)

Rentabilidad media de todo el paquete (+7,87%!!!)

Rentabilidad de Ibex desde el 25 de Marzo (+5,4%)
Rentabilidad SP500 desde el 25 de Marzo (+0,55%)
Rentabilidad de Nasdaq desde el 25 de Marzo (-3,45%)

No se cómo habría afectado el aplicar stops porque no he visto la cotización histórica....
Por desgracia hice sólo paper trading. Cuando venda algunos valores que tengo voy a probar el sistema en real aplicando los mismos filtros a ver que pasa ienso:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quijodesumadre...a los militares marie brisas de ese, y al flander lo lleva de cita romantica!!!!!
> 
> MZMM RMM!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Marie brisas dice el moñas :XX:... el clavel de 49º y a tradear sin miedo.


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

Magic Software Enterprises : Reports First Quarter 2014 Results with Revenues Increasing 23% Year over Year to $40.9 Million, and Net Income Increasing 28% Year over Year to $4.5 Million | 4-Traders

EPS dentro de lo que se esperaba. Habrá que leer la letra pequeña pero tienen un crecimiento de un 24% más respecto al mismo Q del año anterior lo cual no es que sea precisamente un desastre. 
Para mí confirma que sigue siendo buena inversión a largo plazo aunque el precio no me esté dando mucho la razón


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

A los buenos días...!! Que alegría ver de vuelta a los niños perdidos!!

Tengo como segundo nivel 1,393 para añadir cortos al euro... ayer se negociaron bien... pero mire usted... me huelo que van a intentar torcerle la mano a alguno y si se pone cabezón, nos vamos hasta 1,42-1,45 o vaya usteq a saber...

Ayer creía que tenía claro que hoy hacían rabo de toro en el SP... viendo la mañana... pues... no lo tengo tan claro. 


Pollastre, ya que anda por aquí... ¿estoy viendo bien? El futuro del Dax se nos ha ido fuera de horas hasta 9390... y parriba... ¿no van a intentar nada a mercado? Mestraña...
Venga, ya que viene, háganos un parte de bajas al menos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga pirata en la sombra dando thanks...ahora que se dedica a correr por el monte cual cabra de la alpujarra, mire este invento. Lleno de líquido, no necesariamente agua y mejor que sea de bebida espirituosa le mantendrá hidratado a la vez que será un plus en su rendimiento.
> No confunda el nombre camelback con cameltoe, que no es viernes ::
> 
> Mochila CamelBak Hydrobak Racing Red 2014 | Triavip.com
> ...



en esa tiendo es donde suelo comprar, me lo apunto para cuando haya rebajas


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre, ya que anda por aquí... ¿estoy viendo bien? El futuro del Dax se nos ha ido fuera de horas hasta 9390... y parriba... ¿no van a intentar nada a mercado? Mestraña...
> Venga, ya que viene, háganos un parte de bajas al menos...





Sí, ha visto bien...algunos SLs gacelos de operaciones que dejaron abiertas ayer, junto con un pequeño arrastre inicial, es lo que ha provocado esa visita breve. Una zona muy importante, por cierto, ya que lo menciona...

Y lo de intentar algo en contado... intentar, ¿ el qué ? Ahora mismo, y ya desde hace semanas, todas las piezas están desplegadas y los coches de "Aquellos locos cacharros" están ya en la línea de salida, con Pierr Nodoyuna y Patán en la pole. 

Todos los que "tenían que estar", ya están posicionados, esto no es un trabajo de 24 ni de 48 horas. Así pues, nadie que sea mínimamente importante se va a mover de la foto hasta mañana, que es cuando habla Draguiminas. 

Draguiminas puede hacer dos cosas, esencialmente. Puede decir mañana que introduce el QE europeo. O puede esperar a la reunión del mes que viene (Junio) para decir que introduce el QE europeo. Por aquello de no contaminar las elecciones del 25M y tal.

Cualquiera de las dos opciones nos vale para que Patán pise a fondo y se lance a través de las calles de MonteCarlo, seguido de todos los demás coches ::


----------



## vermer (7 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola Hola
> 
> Estoy emocionada... Voy a tener zulito en propiedad en Bcn... lo he visto hoy y mañana firmo el contrato de arras..
> 
> ...



Consejo: un burbujista no necesita consejos sobre vivienda.. 

Bueno, uno sí: no machaques mucho a tu marido. Un hombre como Dios manda no da importancia a detalles como tener una bombilla como luz principal de un salón, pero es sin mala intención... Yo dejo a mi mujer que ponga y quite lo que le de la gana. Lo haría de todas formas. Qué te voy a contar.

Disfrutad.


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Gracias, Don Pollo!! Nuestro problema es que... si lanza ya la medida, se va p'arriba del tirón y nos la perdemos. Pero si entramos y no la lanza... los leoncios se quedan disfrutando del gintonic hasta el mes que viene... pero a nosotros nos hacen un enema de aguarrás...

Conclusión, mucha atención a ver si dejan hueco en la volatilidad para pillarlo abajo con stops no muy locos... aunque visto lo visto...

Me planteé entrar en los 9200... pero...

Llevo un año.... pa olvidar...


----------



## Krim (7 May 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Consejo: un burbujista no necesita consejos sobre vivienda..
> 
> Bueno, uno sí: no machaques mucho a tu marido. Un hombre como Dios manda no da importancia a detalles como tener una bombilla como luz principal de un salón, pero es sin mala intención... Yo dejo a mi mujer que ponga y quite lo que le de la gana. Lo haría de todas formas. Qué te voy a contar.
> 
> Disfrutad.



Pffff...debo ser un hombre "como Dios prohibe", porque en el tema de las bombillas le doy importancia y mucha, tanto al tipo de luz, como sobre todo al color (temperatura) de las mismas. Ver una luz de 6000K en un salón amarillo hizo sangrar mis hogos.


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

El gráfico del otro día, actualizado.... como me j*de lo de Yelp... un 46% de bajada me he perdido...


----------



## vermer (7 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pffff...debo ser un hombre "como Dios prohibe", porque en el tema de las bombillas le doy importancia y mucha, tanto al tipo de luz, como sobre todo al color (temperatura) de las mismas. Ver una luz de 6000K en un salón amarillo hizo sangrar mis hogos.



Como decían en "con faldas y a lo loco", "Nadie es perfecto" 

(No he podido evitarlo. Ha sido como un remate a puerta vacía)


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, Don Pollo!! Nuestro problema es que... si lanza ya la medida, se va p'arriba del tirón y nos la perdemos. Pero si entramos y no la lanza... los leoncios se quedan disfrutando del gintonic hasta el mes que viene... pero a nosotros nos hacen un enema de aguarrás...




Sería un poco aburrido que Draguiminas lo aplazara a Junio... eso es casi una puerta directa a otro mes de lateral, laterial con sus pequeñas alegrías si Ud. quiere, pero lateral al fin y al cabo.

Hombre, también existe una tercera opción, la que yo llamo Opción Culera, consistente en que Draguiminas diga que no hay QE, ni ahora ni dentro de un mes, vamos, que no hay. 

Claro que eso sería un poco _demasiê per le body_, considerando la configuración que hay montada tras el último trasvase de activos de allende los mares... eso obligaría a los gordos-gordos a buscarse algún otro catalizador para ejecutar la configuración... y hombre, no sé, quedaría feo y tal que esto no funcionase, después de las molestias que se han tomado en el _setup_ 



atman dijo:


> Me planteé entrar en los 9200... pero...



Una entrada magnífica, si me lo permite. No tiene ningún tipo de soporte importante (i.e., algorítmicamente habría entrado Ud. en medio de ninguna parte) pero estaría en territorio leoncio, y por lo tanto a salvo de mandriladas y troleás. 

Viviría Ud. estos momentos con absoluta tranquilidad, si estuviera en esa atalaya.


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Nah! No pasa nada... : le entro ahora, le pongo un SL de 300 puntos y ... oh, wait!! ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

La feria de abril es como la semana de rebajas del corte ingles, ni dura una semana ni es en abril ni es de rebajas.

A lo que vamos. Mr.P al aparato y nadie le pregunta por la mesa, es descorazonador como la gente olvida en la internete. Asi que en los 9100 entro dinero eh ienso:, es bueno saberlo . 

La cuestion ya puestos es que consideramos como plausible si se dan las circunstancias y que nivel orgasmico alcanzaria el sargento de producirse una retirada de tropas a granel.

Mr.P, DON, MMjr, V, esto que es la fiesta de aniversario del hilo .

Un saludo a todos y espero que les vaya todo bien.


----------



## Namreir (7 May 2014)

¿Sabeis a que se debe la fuerte subida del precio del gas natural en estados unidos este año?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que a la teenager de chinito la ha dejado el novio.
> TEF lleva todo por delante.:ouch:



Maty Powah se estremece de placer al anunciarte, querido Tono, que hoy reparte dividendo entre sus bien aventurados accionistas. Una imagen a primera hora de la mañana.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Sería un poco aburrido que Draguiminas lo aplazara a Junio... eso es casi una puerta directa a otro mes de lateral, laterial con sus pequeñas alegrías si Ud. quiere, pero lateral al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Hombre, también existe una tercera opción, la que yo llamo Opción Culera, consistente en que Draguiminas diga que no hay QE, ni ahora ni dentro de un mes, vamos, que no hay.
> 
> ...




Amplio con mi visión






Ibex, por niveles dice que hay que esperar...¿lateral?

El 28 abril tuvo una ventana de entrada, sin mucho empuje. Ahora mismo, los indicadores están muy altos por lo que 

Si estamos fuera: Esperar ruptura de niveles a medio 10.6xx-10.1xx
Si estamos largo y venimos con recorrido, aguantar con el culo apretado.

Opción con más probabilidades: Lateral ligeramente bajista y peponazo.


----------



## Tono (7 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Maty Powah se estremece de placer al anunciarte, querido Tono, que hoy reparte dividendo entre sus bien aventurados accionistas. Una imagen a primera hora de la mañana.



ya, ya sé que hoy reparten lo que no tienen. Por eso digo que la ha dejado el novio, a primera hora había desbandada.

A ver si la gente que sale se anima a entrar en BME, que son 0,65€ el viernes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

MMjr sigues por el otro lado del charco?


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MMjr sigues por el otro lado del charco?



Ahora de visita, en unos días a dos charcos de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora de visita, en unos días a dos charcos de nuevo.



Viene para la feria de abrayo y se vuelve para la del carallo!!! :XX: :X :XX:


----------



## Tono (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga pirata en la sombra dando thanks...ahora que se dedica a correr por el monte cual cabra de la alpujarra, mire este invento. Lleno de líquido, no necesariamente agua y mejor que sea de bebida espirituosa le mantendrá hidratado a la vez que será un plus en su rendimiento.
> No confunda el nombre camelback con cameltoe, que no es viernes ::
> 
> Mochila CamelBak Hydrobak Racing Red 2014 | Triavip.com
> ...



mariconadas

al monte lo único que se lleva es esto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya, ya sé que hoy reparten lo que no tienen. Por eso digo que la ha dejado el novio, a primera hora había desbandada.
> 
> A ver si la gente que sale se anima a entrar en BME, que son 0,65€ el viernes



Esta en verde a pesar del ibex, que cruz señor. Baja ese tono, Tono, no quieras que le pida a OoM que te diga que por lo menos hay para otros dos pago de dividendos en caja, por lo menos. 

La nueva Maty ha despertado, energia, datos, wireless, asociacion con tesla, tv por internet, sinergias, powerpoints...
Te lo muestro que parece que no ves, joven Lazaro.


----------



## Tono (7 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta en verde a pesar del ibex, que cruz señor. Baja ese tono, Tono, no quieras que le pida a OoM que te diga que por lo menos hay para otros dos pago de dividendos en caja, por lo menos.
> 
> La nueva Maty ha despertado, energia, datos, wireless, asociacion con tesla, tv por internet, sinergias, powerpoints...
> Te lo muestro que parece que no ves, joven Lazaro.



queda mucho día todavía, no descartaría el *-5% certified*
pon las gráficas que quieras... de ese agua no beberé :no::no:


----------



## Galifrey (7 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en breve estará para entrar




Buenas Ane,

Cuando entres, ¿cual será tu objetivo esperado más o menos?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Voss da el siguiente ejemplo en el documental sobre lo crudo que lo lleva uno en la bolsa sin el respaldo de un gran conglomerado: "Es fácil hacer ganar una millonada con minúsculos movimientos de precios. Pongamos que empiezas con 100.000 euros. Necesitarías que el precio se moviera un 1% para ganar 1.000. Pero si tienes millones de euros a tu disposición para invertir, sólo necesitas que el precio varíe un 0,0001% para obtener grandes beneficios. En el mercado, las armas de cada uno son muy desiguales. Siemens o Volkswagen son más listas que un banco. Y debajo de ellos estarían las compañías intermedias, los Gobiernos locales y los inversores privados. Hay un viejo dicho en las bolsas: los inversores privados siempre pierden. Vale, a veces ganan, pero es como jugar a la ruleta... Ganar dinero en los mercados de valores sin correr riesgos es muy complicado”, razona haciendo migas el concepto de capitalismo popular.
> 
> Leer más: El 'mea culpa' del capitalismo alemán - Noticias de Cultura El 'mea culpa' del capitalismo alemán - Noticias de Cultura



no estoy deacuerdo las empresas en general son vacas lecheras de los gobiernos que son los que tienen el momopolio legal de la violencia y los medios para ejercerla de ahí los lobbies empresariales anda que sacar Siemens como ejemplo ....... cuando lleva subvenciones a porrillo


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

A verlll... dos valores que me han saltado por distintos motivos:
Típico valor cohete que puede explotarnos a mitad de camino. De momento la trayectoria impecable y las perspectivas de crecimiento bastante imponentes:

TRGP Targa Resources Corp XNYS:TRGP Stock Quote Price News
Stock Quote TRGP






Ahora la segunda: OTELCO. Este por una razón bien distinta. Se ha ido despeñando hasta conformar suelo y ahora los fundamentales son de vicio teniendo un P/E de atención 0,14.
Para dar un poco de emoción al tema ayer por la noche estos presentaron resultados:

Otelco : Reports First Quarter 2014 Results | 4-Traders
OTEL Otelco Inc Class A XNAS:OTEL Stock Quote Price News
Stock Quote OTEL






Según mis pocos conocimientos del pinta colorea Komechichis en diario para TRGP da subida libre. Bolingas dice que está en la parte alta del canal aunque dicho sea de paso lleva bastantes días así. Por fundamentales viendo la foto fija de hoy está cara de cohones.

Para Otelco según Komechichis está prácticamente en zona de resistencia y además importante. En bolingas está en la parte alta del canal. 
Por fundamentales viendo la foto fija de hoy está barata de cohones.

Yo me quedaría con TRGP y vigilaría OTEL ¿¿Como lo ven ujjtedejjj??


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2014)

Fran viene definito para cuando.......


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

Y mientras en el lejano oriente...
Autohome : Q1 Net Up 62.5% | 4-Traders

Estos nada más que saben sacar noticias positivas y la cotización bajar... Que cosas tiene esto de la borsa...


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no estoy deacuerdo las empresas en general son vacas lecheras de los gobiernos que son los que tienen el momopolio legal de la violencia y los medios para ejercerla de ahí los lobbies empresariales anda que sacar Siemens como ejemplo ....... cuando lleva subvenciones a porrillo



Mmm... me da la impresión que no ha pillado el punto al comentario...


----------



## TenienteDan (7 May 2014)

Ha estornudado Dhragui??


----------



## bertok (7 May 2014)

Paso a saludar y celebro la llegada de antiguos del jilo.

Que miles de toneladas de guano caigan sobre nuestras cabezas ::::::

Llevo semanas viendo distribución en el SP y unos cortos ya le lancé. Con calma porque luego me llaman apocalíptico ::::::

En la sesión de hoy hay que tener cuidado porque tiene cierta configuración alcista. Hasta que el SP no supere los 1890 no hay peligro de alcismo serio.


----------



## Zatopeko (7 May 2014)

Robopoli , luego los miro en casa, y añado a Wellpoint a la lista.


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 May 2014)

Pues si estan todos aqui ...

Bueno, Mr.P. recoja Vd., tambien su capitulo de la serie. Y que conste, que estoy de acuerdo al 100% con Vd. aunque no en el super-mario.







y al que no le guste, que mire este.


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar y celebro la llegada de antiguos del jilo.
> 
> Que miles de toneladas de guano caigan sobre nuestras cabezas ::::::
> 
> ...



De hecho hoy tiene pinta de que va a trolear como ayer arrancando medio verde para acabar rojete calor.
De momento y desde mi punto de vista de gacela con orejeras, las únicas excusas que se me ocurren para romper el lateral hacia un lado u otro es 1) Ucrania 2) QE Europeo 3) Que la FED saque otro conejo de la chistera/la cague de forma definitiva.
Fuera de esto no veo excusas para que los índices sigan subiendo ienso:

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 14:54 ----------

Muy bien por EA :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> *10.492* -10.474
> 
> 10.532
> *10.370*
> ...




Ya no saben ni apreciar el bouquet de unos buenos niveles.  

Que tiempos cuando los HVEI35istas navegaban en yate y quemaban las plusvis en 

[YOUTUBE]3SQo1ZlOzo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Es que si ya nos da cosa meterle al SP o al DAX... tal y como está patio... imagínese meterle al Ibex... hay que comprar Orfidal en sacos de 50 kilos...

Por lo demás, veo que su puntería, lejos de empeorar mejora. Por arriba medio punto. Señores, medio punto....

Vamos que se le puede entrar al IBEX con SL de un par de puntos... 

ienso:


¿donde decían que se podía uno apalancar 1:400??? ::


----------



## FranR (7 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Es que si ya nos da cosa meterle al SP o al DAX... tal y como está patio... imagínese meterle al Ibex... hay que comprar Orfidal en sacos de 50 kilos...



Lo dicho, amariconaos.... quien tiene miedo al churribex mientras la vaselina sea un producto con precios populares.


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Tsss... que aquí el único americanao... es Janus.

Los demás nos conformamos con mantener capital... y tomarnos un txiquito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Tsss... que aquí el único americanao... es Janus.
> 
> Los demás nos conformamos con mantener capital... y tomarnos un txiquito.


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 16:07 ----------

Joer... parece que Yellen ha vuelto a disgustar...


----------



## Krim (7 May 2014)

¿Ya habéis tocado algo? ¡¡No os puedo dejar solos!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2014)

no se porque las ratitas están volviendo , será una señal de mal seguramente ienso:


----------



## amago45 (7 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> ---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> Joer... parece que Yellen ha vuelto a disgustar...



Caramba con la Yellen ... ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2014)

llevan cantidad de tiempo atacando la resistencia cercana a los 1900 , el guanazo será brutal :no:


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Bertok... sus cortos... :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

¿Alguien sabe a que hora empieza la sesión de QA de Yellen? 
Jato abrete unos cortos anda...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que hora empieza la sesión de QA de Yellen?
> Jato abrete unos cortos anda...



servidor va corto desde hace una semana en 10445 , MV sabe lo que se hace :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

Pues como se tomen igual de bien el turno de preguntas que el discurso, me veo fuera de IBM en los 184 por las malas.

Los 11,8 de timo aguantan.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ya no saben ni apreciar el bouquet de unos buenos niveles.
> 
> Que tiempos cuando los HVEI35istas navegaban en yate y quemaban las plusvis en
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3SQo1ZlOzo4[/YOUTUBE]



sigua informando...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor va corto desde hace una semana en 10445 , MV sabe lo que se hace :rolleye:



No te equivocas en tu error, eres Jrange JJ. El triangulo, la cuña...estoy deseoso de ver la tercera entrega.

Bueno mañana vere si tengo que salir de compras de nuevo. IBM de mi vida aguanta como lo que eres.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2014)

Lo que hacen con Prisa es como para meter a alguien en la cárcel y tirar la llave.

Casi ha cerrado el gap... pero tranquilidad, que aún queda sesión


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 May 2014)

¿No se podían haber repartido el guano entre ellos, los usanos, digo?
Nosotros nos apañamos con el nuestro cuando nos toca y no les enviamos ni un saquito.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (7 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ahora la segunda: OTELCO. Este por una razón bien distinta. Se ha ido despeñando hasta conformar suelo y ahora los fundamentales son de vicio teniendo un P/E de atención 0,14.
> Para dar un poco de emoción al tema ayer por la noche estos presentaron resultados:
> 
> Otelco : Reports First Quarter 2014 Results | 4-Traders
> ...



Perdón que me meta en el hilo... He leído bien? esa Otel tiene un valor de mercado de 16 millones solamente? y brinda servicios de comunicaciones en la costa este? Algo no me cierra. Estará por quebrar?


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

Reversal de mi vida!!!!


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Janet Live:

Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg

Vayan contando... cada "however" son 1.000 millones...


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdón que me meta en el hilo... He leído bien? esa Otel tiene un valor de mercado de 16 millones solamente? y brinda servicios de comunicaciones en la costa este? Algo no me cierra. Estará por quebrar?



Entiendo que por su tamaño no tienen infraestructura propia pero tampoco he profundizado muchísimo en el negocio.
Por los resultados no parece que vayan a quebrar. Tienen EBITDA positivo aunque los niveles de deuda son elevados.
Por la capitalización que tiene estamos ante un microchicharro. 
Por eso también me parece menos arriesgada TRGP.

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 16:48 ----------

Parece que boquita de piñón está calmado las aguas pero aún así está la cosa peligrosa...

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 16:51 ----------




atman dijo:


> Janet Live:
> 
> Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg
> 
> Vayan contando... cada "however" son 1.000 millones...



Supongo que alguien le dijo lo de los 200.000 millones de "You knows" de las últimas comparecencias y ha cambiado de muletilla.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 May 2014)

Robopoli, ATHM y MANH están guaneando de lo lindo.

Que opinión te merecen tal como está la cosa?


----------



## Zatopeko (7 May 2014)

Pues Targa me saltó en el screener el 5 de marzo y la tenía olvidada porque se aburría de pegarse con la resistencia de los 98,75. Ahora veo que sube coheteando, si recorta un poquito y se apoya sobre la alcista o los 108 no la digo que no.
También de esa fecha tengo a Saia que puede estar rebotando en la antigua resistencia de los 40,45, aunque apostaría antes por Targa.

Y Wellpoint pues me gusta mucho, superando bien la resistencia de los 101.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2014)

toma peponazo re-reversal

muchas gracias FranR


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2014)

Ahora se ponen a subir los americanos... ¿es que estaban esperando a que cerraramos nosotros?


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

Esperaban a que terminara Janet... sin novedad en el frente así que...
mantiene que si todo sigue como hatsa ahora, el QE se acaba en otoño...


----------



## Namreir (7 May 2014)

Ya hay via libre para los 2.500 del S&P.

Los agoreros circulen, nuwva burbuja en marcha.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2014)

Mañana Dronji va a hacer leyenda.

Yo sólo huelo guano. No sé si será trolleada de unos días o infierno al pomodoro , pero no me gusta ni un pelo...


----------



## amago45 (7 May 2014)

Aol -22% ...


----------



## atman (7 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Aol -22% ...



y Groupon -19% bajando un 58% desde enero..
y Zulily -28% bajando un 56% desde enero!!!


Yo diría que en Zulily va a haber bronca...


----------



## ane agurain (7 May 2014)

bueno y lo de alibaba, como veis?


----------



## Zatopeko (7 May 2014)

A mí me da rabia los cortos sobre Linkedin que he dejado escapar desde los 185 ... la veo parando en los 125...


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (7 May 2014)

La leche, vaya ostión se han llevado las Albas, ¿que ha pasado para que caigan un 5% en un momento?

Por cierto, a ver si el cisne negro va a ser el enfado de Putin al perder la eurocopa contra el Zona0 Basket XD


----------



## ... (7 May 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> Cuando entres, ¿cual será tu objetivo esperado más o menos?



Cito que interesa...


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana Dronji va a hacer leyenda.
> 
> Yo sólo huelo guano. No sé si será trolleada de unos días o infierno al pomodoro , pero no me gusta ni un pelo...



Yo creo que lo dejara para el mes que viene.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 May 2014)

Peugot parece que puede encontrar suelo en las caídas. Anr no ::::


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli, ATHM y MANH están guaneando de lo lindo.
> 
> Que opinión te merecen tal como está la cosa?



Me tienen descolocado las dos la verdad... Quizás en autohome me esperaba más volatilidad pero lo de Manhatan no termino de explicármelo. 
En ambos casos son empresas con un crecimiento brutal y unos números buenos. No veo peligros raros sólo que hay que tener paciencia. 
Al final espero que acaben arriba por la rentabilidad de los negocios pero hay que reconocer que no lo están poniendo fácil.


----------



## egarenc (7 May 2014)

Buena estrategia de presión....va a ser divertido ver como solucionan el tema, de momento SL a fuego no sea que me jodan de nuevo :ouch:

Alstom gana un 27,6% en su último ejercicio fiscal y cancela el pago de dividendo


----------



## ane agurain (7 May 2014)

> Iniciado por Galifrey Ver Mensaje
> 
> Buenas Ane,
> 
> ...




vamoh a be


Spoiler
















































todo lo anterior apunta a un posible rebote, de hecho igual entro mañana, con muchas dudas y reservas, pero para salir al poco, porque los indicadores muchos de ellos están en mínimos históricos en diario, que no en semanal

qué pienso? que si van más largos:

que en diario puede rebotar, pero que la tendencia es esta:


----------



## amago45 (7 May 2014)

Prisa acepta la oferta de Telefonica por D+
Ahora todo en manos de Competencia

El consejo de Prisa aprueba la venta a Telefónica de Canal+ por 725 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 May 2014)

¿Dónde están los del madrid?
Rezad pa que los del atleti no os ganen en la final... que del cielo al infierno hay un paso!

Bueno, yo había venido a hablar de bolsa: GOWEX. Se está dando una hostia bonita, y justo después de resultados. Está pintando lo que parece un HCH


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Creo que se puede ver un ejemplo clarísimo de por qué no se debe entrar en un valor en primaria bajista.

Las noticias de los últimos resultados no son más que ruido.


----------



## Montegrifo (8 May 2014)

Cómo veis el correctivo que lleva coach? nos hacemos unos bolsos?
No tiene tan malos números para la que le está cayendo, o habrá gato encerrado?


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2014)

Jatencio!!!!!
por el amol de 1 dios ... qué sustos nos da :8:

que no sea nada, en el fondo le queremos :X

Un militar peruano cae desde una altura de 1.500 metros y sobrevive tras no abrirse su paracaídas - eleconomistaamerica.pe


----------



## Montegrifo (8 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jatencio!!!!!
> por el amol de 1 dios ... qué sustos nos da :8:
> 
> que no sea nada, en el fondo le queremos :X
> ...



Seres superiores y tal
[YOUTUBE]Niño Predicador - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Cómo veis el correctivo que lleva coach? nos hacemos unos bolsos?
> No tiene tan malos números para la que le está cayendo, o habrá gato encerrado?



Las ventas en el ultimo trimestre se han desplomado, el negocio como tal a no ser q hagan alguna burrada no peligra ya que no tienen deudas.Mi gran incognita es hasta que punto el exito cosechado por Loewe fue gracias a Stuart Vevers, parece que si fue uno de principales responsables pero la duda es saber si brillo por si mismo o gracias al equipo que tenia detras.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 01:29 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> Buena estrategia de presión....va a ser divertido ver como solucionan el tema, de momento SL a fuego no sea que me jodan de nuevo :ouch:
> 
> Alstom gana un 27,6% en su último ejercicio fiscal y cancela el pago de dividendo



Una gran jugada,si señor.Aun con todas las burradas que han hecho ,lease meterse en sectores complicados y a destiempo (aerogeneradores...), la verdad es que aun tienen algun area de negocio muy rentable ( roces 30%-40%)....Ya pasado el temporal solo queda exprimir a los futuros pretendientes


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las ventas en el ultimo trimestre se han desplomado, el negocio como tal a no ser q hagan alguna burrada no peligra ya que no tienen deudas.Mi gran incognita es hasta que punto el exito cosechado por Loewe fue gracias a Stuart Vevers, parece que si fue uno de principales responsables pero la duda es saber si brillo por si mismo o gracias al equipo que tenia detras.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 01:29 ----------
> 
> ...



No le des vueltas.

Las perspectivas pueden ser unas u otras pero la pauta de precios refleja lo que saben las manos fuertes.


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No le des vueltas.
> 
> Las perspectivas pueden ser unas u otras pero la pauta de precios refleja lo que saben las manos fuertes.



Aun es pronto para puntuar a Stuart Vevers.Siguiendo las noticias no va a ser dificil valorar su trabajo.

EDITO:
He encontrado este articulo de alguien que ha trabajado dentro de Loewe....Segun ella Stuart vevers es un 0 a la izquierda,un powerpointista con mucho cuento.....Ajetro como buena conocedora de este mundillo .puedes dar credibilidad a la historia o crees que ha podido ser escrita desde el rencor?

http://m.trendencias.com/marcas/loewe-queria-ser-hermes-y-se-quedo-a-medias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que se puede ver un ejemplo clarísimo de por qué no se debe entrar en un valor en primaria bajista.
> 
> Las noticias de los últimos resultados no son más que ruido.



Bertok, el rsi y macd siguen palotes a medio, acumulando divergencias, se te va a pasar el arroz 

Luego pego gráfico 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bonobubble (8 May 2014)

Natra en fidelity,parece que estos movimientos era debido a sus "costumbres"


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Cómo veis el correctivo que lleva coach? nos hacemos unos bolsos?
> No tiene tan malos números para la que le está cayendo, o habrá gato encerrado?



Aquí estoy completamente de acuerdo con Bertok. El comportamiento del precio es bastante malo y no merece la pena entrar porque está en ese punto en el que, aunque no se espera ninguna quiebra ni nada similar, tampoco se espera un despegue fulgurante que vaya a cambiar la pauta del precio. 
Yo estuve un tiempo (bastantes meses) dentro pero al final decidí salir prácticamente en breakeven por aburrimiento.


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2014)

via libre

hasta el infinito y más slla

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 09:03 ----------

nos vemos en los 11.000 o en los 12.000

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2014)

Bankia hoy está chicharreando como en sus buenos tiempos...


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

Ostia Acerlor en verde y bien en verde, ni me lo creo... A ver lo que dura
De paso decir buenos dias a los foristas.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

alguno ya va comprendiendo el concepto " lateral amiotrofico " :rolleye:

esperemos que el drogas de vidilla a los mercados


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

De paso comentar de arcelor que parece que ha aguantado "estupendamente" los envites a los 11,5, no los ha perdido ni un momento estos ultimos dias, a ver si esta vez es la buena.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Tengo miedo del conde Dronji...


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2014)

Buenos días.... Las sabadell andan carajotes.... Pero confiemos.... Los 2.53 no se han tocado pars nada. 


O si. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Buenos días.



Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo miedo del conde Dronji...



Pos sí, esta euforia mañanera suena a trap. 
Preferiría que fuera al revés, empezar en plano a la espera de lo que diga el BCE y luego peponazo.

Paciencia y esperar.


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.... Las sabadell andan carajotes.... Pero confiemos.... Los 2.53 no se han tocado pars nada.
> 
> 
> O si.
> ...



Tranquilo paulistano han sido correcciones sanas y unos cuantos stops reventadetes, enseguida nos ponemos rumbo a los 70.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 09:25 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por preferir prefiero peponazo y luego mas peponazo si eso... pero si oler huele raro, ya nos han acostumbrado al reversal asi que igual esta vez no lo hacen o si o yo que se...


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tranquilo paulistano han sido correcciones sanas y unos cuantos stops reventadetes, enseguida nos ponemos rumbo a los 70.



Sí sí.... Estoy tranquilo. 

Ahora me tomo estas cosas rollo ZEN.... Hace dos meses me habrían sacado del mercado ya..... 

Para mis nietos..... lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sí sí.... Estoy tranquilo.
> 
> Ahora me tomo estas cosas rollo ZEN.... Hace dos meses me habrían sacado del mercado ya.....
> 
> ...



¿ya te has casado?


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Rueda de prensa a la 14:30 ¿no?


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

que penita de las BME
a ver si ghkghk les mete un cañonazo con lo que se ha llevado ayer de TEF


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ya te has casado?



Jaja, este año no, al siguiente... 

Habéis visto el letrero en algunos bares que dice..... "hoy no se fía, mañana si".... Pues lo mismo. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2014)

Vaya alcismo empedernido. En fin.

Pepitoria, este lateral perfectamente armonizado esconde algo raro.


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jaja, este año no, al siguiente...
> 
> Habéis visto el letrero en algunos bares que dice..... "hoy no se fía, mañana si".... Pues lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Otro que se le va a pasar el arroz.

Tontorrón, que te lo están poniendo en bandeja. ¿no ves todo lo que Ajetreo va a dejar de herencia? acciones de gowex, largos en el SP, pisito en la playa...

Enhorabuena a los merengues por el merecido empate conseguido ayer. :Aplauso: Sin Ronaldo, con Pepe lesionado... unos héroes, oyes, unos héroes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

vaya panda de inútiles poh dioh.... :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (8 May 2014)

vvscofanes up.


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Pues vaya comportamiento el de TEF.
Deberíamos haberlo supuesto cuando entró ghk. Parece el rey Midas, no tiene minusvalías ni queriendo. :ouch:


----------



## Xiux (8 May 2014)

Buen Día

Pero que bonitas están las IBE !

las EONas recuperando terreno, con que lleguen a los 14 me conformo


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

La bolsa sube... pero el euro tambien... cabría pensar que las medidas a tomar, si que las toma, como inyecciones de liquidez o bajada de tipos, harían bajar la cotización euro...

Raro raro...


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

Vengo a poner como hito personal que tengo acerlor en verde por fin, menuda trolleada que me pego la cabrona, con esta tenía stop (mental) en cierre por debajo de 50 y no ha faltado demasiado , bueno ahora a por el 12 hoy mismo ...
Luego el cielo también con esta si eso.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vengo a poner como hito personal que tengo acerlor en verde por fin, menuda trolleada que me pego la cabrona, con esta tenía stop (mental) en cierre por debajo de 50 y no ha faltado demasiado , bueno ahora a por el 12 hoy mismo ...
> Luego el cielo también con esta si eso.



Tenga Fed y paciencia. MTS puede ir muy arriba, eso creo.


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tenga Fed y paciencia. MTS puede ir muy arriba, eso creo.



Si, este año creo que poco movimiento más haré salvo cosa rara, me quedaré en Mittal y SAb en la cartera corto-medio placista y añadire algunas dividenderas a la otra, mis resultados chicharreando (DLIA,ZEL) un desastre, sobre todo el primero que me jamé un -25% que aún me duele.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> La bolsa sube... pero el euro tambien... cabría pensar que las medidas a tomar, si que las toma, como inyecciones de liquidez o bajada de tipos, harían bajar la cotización euro...
> 
> Raro raro...



El USD/ está ahora en rojo en todos sus pares, a este juego va a ser difícil ganarles ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

1.3941 eur/usd 8:

Esperáis que droghi diga algo hoy relevante??


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Para ir calentando motores

Marzo. Malos datos.
Producción industrial España interanual +0,6% vs +1,7% esperado
Producción industrial Alemania interanual +3% vs +4,4% esperado
Producción industrial Francia interanual -0,8 vs +0,5% esperado


----------



## TenienteDan (8 May 2014)

Hay que bajar ese euro €€


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

La cosa es que al BCE la cotización del euro, per sé, le importa un rábano...
la inflacción renquea, pero asume que es temporal, los datos generales todavía no son malos... la cosa es... ¿esperará a ver si todo se cae antes de empezar a actuar o no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 May 2014)

TESLA tien un premarket guanoso, guanoso (-6%)


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> TESLA tien un premarket guanoso, guanoso (-6%)



Los resultados fueron regulares, pero las previsiones para el Q2 fueron malas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, este año creo que poco movimiento más haré salvo cosa rara, me quedaré en Mittal y SAb en la cartera corto-medio placista y añadire algunas dividenderas a la otra, mis resultados chicharreando (DLIA,ZEL) un desastre, sobre todo el primero que me jamé un -25% que aún me duele.



Mañana arcelor presenta resultados


----------



## davidautentico (8 May 2014)

El BCE no va a hacer nada, sigue el mandato alemán y a no ser que la inflación se prolongue en un nivel muy bajo, no actuará.

Draghi intentará lanzar sus habituales 'amenazas' verbales, pero no hará nada.

El euro podría alcanzar los 1.40 hoy tranquilamente


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

davidautentico dijo:


> El BCE no va a hacer nada, sigue el mandato alemán y a no ser que la inflación se prolongue en un nivel muy bajo, no actuará.
> 
> Draghi intentará lanzar sus habituales 'amenazas' verbales, pero no hará nada.
> 
> El euro podría alcanzar los 1.40 hoy tranquilamente



Sí... a mí me da... que hasta los 1,45 como poco... aquí no pasa nada...

a ver.. que lo hemos tenido a 1,50 y hasta a 1,60... y de hecho ahora mismo parece estar preparando el mismo ramp-up que en 2007. Sólo que las circunstancias económicas... son las contrarias!!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

Valora Oro: Oro y compra de bonos por el BCE 3

*Muy interesante*. Para metaleros y no metaleros. Tiene que ver con la expansión y reducción del balance del BCE y el oro. 
Voy a ponerlo en el hilo oficial del oro también.


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sí... a mí me da... que hasta los 1,45 como poco... aquí no pasa nada...
> 
> a ver.. que lo hemos tenido a 1,50 y hasta a 1,60... y de hecho ahora mismo parece estar preparando el mismo ramp-up que en 2007. Sólo que las circunstancias económicas... son las contrarias!!



Efectivamente.

La explicación que yo veo, que es difícil devaluar tu moneda frente a otra en la que todavía la QE sigue en marcha. El tapering está a mitad de su camino, son muchos los dólares que se siguen inyectando.
A medida que las inyecciones del FED disminuyan facilitará que la devaluación del € sea más rápida cuando aquí se empiece a inyectar liquidez. 
Entiendo que por eso el BCE está esperando todavía. O que incluso Draghi espere a que el tapering por sí solo fortalezca el dólar, sin tener que mover un dedo.


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Ya pero el euro no se ha apreciado sólo frente al dólar...


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Para amenizar la espera ::::::

[YOUTUBE]noAc_3Tnyns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ya pero el euro no se ha apreciado sólo frente al dólar...



Pero el dólar es la referencia.
Los emergentes nos están para muchas fiestas con sus monedas.
Y Alemania en febrero aumentó sus exportaciones en la zona no-euro, bajando en la zona euro, con lo cual no creo que les preocupe de momento demasiado debilitar la moneda (cosa que nunca les interesa, no sé por qué)


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2014)

tipos sin cambios , balla no me lo ezperava


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Parece que se empieza a recular.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2014)

recular ? mariconerio del hvei ya estais tardando en preguntar donde están reculando


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

que espectaculo en el fdax. los tibus comprando paquetes gordos. (que son para ellos 60 contratos??) ::

como no aguante la zona de los 3x ...


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

*recular.*

_(Del fr. reculer, der. de cul, culo)._
1. intr. cejar, retroceder.
2. intr. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Ceder de su dictamen u opinión.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Otro que se le va a pasar el arroz.
> 
> Tontorrón, que te lo están poniendo en bandeja. ¿no ves todo lo que Ajetreo va a dejar de herencia? acciones de gowex, largos en el SP, pisito en la playa...
> 
> Enhorabuena a los merengues por el merecido empate conseguido ayer. :Aplauso: Sin Ronaldo, con Pepe lesionado... unos héroes, oyes, unos héroes...



te veía vestido de blanco a ti.

¿colchonero?


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> te veía vestido de blanco a ti.
> 
> ¿colchonero?



no pillaste mi ironía el día que puse la noticia de hacienda y Casillas 
Del Barsa en la liga y del Atlético en la Champions.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2014)

señor tono , solo espero que se case con una mujer 8:


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señor tono , solo espero que se case con una mujer 8:



y yo que encuentre usted la gata de sus sueños y lo lleve por el buen camino
...o acabará en los AA


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

por cierto, enhorabuena a Ajetreo. Muy buena zona.

A ver si algún domingo que baje al mercado de libros se invita a un vermouth. Mítico bar en la esquina de sepulveda con muntaner.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Para amenizar la espera ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]noAc_3Tnyns[/YOUTUBE]



un resumen de esto? parece un poco lo de siempre, colapso del dólar, metales, etc no ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

Verdes dias,

hoy es otro dia donde el que mas pesca es el malvado broker, con todos esos sl ajustaditos.

SM tiene la palabra, pero los larguistas tenemos la victoria. Si decide implementar algo, subimos, si decide no implementar nada y continua con el mismo discurso, subiremos por el efecto contrario de lo que esperaria el gacelerido. Es un win-win.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias,
> 
> hoy es otro dia donde el que mas pesca es el malvado broker, con todos esos sl ajustaditos.
> 
> SM tiene la palabra, pero los larguistas tenemos la victoria. Si decide implementar algo, subimos, si decide no implementar nada y continua con el mismo discurso, subiremos por el efecto contrario de lo que esperaria el gacelerido. Es un win-win.



Y si todo falla y nos vamos a tomar viento...??

::


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y si todo falla y nos vamos a tomar viento...??
> 
> ::



Pues nos divertiremos con sus memes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

Pues entonces si implementaria mecanismos como las ltro, compras de activos, bajada de requisitos y coeficientes, rebaja del euro. Pero es que no tiene motivos para hacerlo, el eur asi lo demuestra.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Ya viene la marea roja...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y si todo falla y nos vamos a tomar viento...??
> 
> ::



menuda vela en el dax... ya estan calentando motores.

En momentos como este, no hay niveles ni tu tia. Mejor estar fuera observando.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 14:35 ----------

fdax en 9500...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

O dispones de "juguetes" acordes, o estos dias a estas horas es pagarle el traje al broker de gratis.

O estar posicionado desde hace dias y tenerlo muy claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2014)

pepitoria señor de los memes , digame que ya tiene el meme que le encargue , por su bien se lo digo :no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> O dispones de "juguetes" acordes, o estos dias a estas horas es pagarle el traje al broker de gratis.
> 
> O estar posicionado desde hace dias y tenerlo muy claro.



es como meterse en medio de una pelea entre leones y elefantes. Lo mas probable es que acabes en la cuneta, malherido.


----------



## davidautentico (8 May 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Alguien está siguiendo a Drogui? Me da una perezuna horrible escuchar una chapa de media hora con esta caló....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Alguien está siguiendo a Drogui? Me da una perezuna horrible escuchar una chapa de media hora con esta caló....



resumen de las mejores frases en @OpenEurope


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2014)

davidautentico dijo:


>



Este no sera primo de Florentino Perez por un casual? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Jur

Que trolleada en el EUR


----------



## romanrdgz (8 May 2014)

¿Alguien sigue en Popular? Después de verlas en 5.60 me escuece un poco salirme ahora, pero si se cumple el HCH vuelvo casi a la casilla de inicio del trae


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

alaaaaaaaaaaa

a tomar por vientooooooo


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur
> 
> Que trolleada en el EUR



joder que velote de 80 pipos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

cortos en fdax: culo+bandera japon


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> joder que velote de 80 pipos



ha sío el viento que hemos tomado


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Ha dicho que para Junio...


----------



## davidautentico (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha dicho que para Junio...




Para Junio, pero después de ver las proyecciones de inflación. Vamos que cuando llegue Junio ya veremos...

Es un maestro del talking


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

> exchange rate not a policy target, serious concern, this concern will have to be addressed



Lo dicho...



> no decision today, preview of next months meeting, consensus in not being resigned to present low inflation for a too long time


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha dicho que para Junio...



Pero no lo ha asegurado en Junio veran como van, esto me huele a Berni, que estuvo anunciando la QE 1 año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

Habra QEE cuando termine QE-USA, Les devolvemos el favor a usa comprándoles sus bonos por salvarnos el culo, bajanos el euro y patada adelante. Todos contentos.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habra QEE cuando termine QE-USA, Les devolvemos el favor a usa comprandoles sus bonos por salvarnos el culo, bajanos el euro y patada adelante todos contentos.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Yellen dijo ayer que, si todo sigue según las previsiones, QE-A acaba en otoño.


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Bueno... si algo tiene Dragui es que no es tonto. No se porqué cojones no quiere hablar ya de QE pero sus motivos tendrá y espero que no sean solo por las Europeas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

Acaba QEA, un par de sustos de bolsa y/o deuda para justificar la impresion y....voila!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

davidautentico dijo:


> Para Junio, pero después de ver las proyecciones de inflación. Vamos que cuando llegue Junio ya veremos...
> 
> Es un maestro del talking



Después de "whatever it takes", lo intenta constantemente.

*No va a poner un puto chavo on the table*


----------



## tesorero (8 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno... si algo tiene Dragui es que no es tonto. No se porqué cojones no quiere hablar ya de QE pero sus motivos tendrá y espero que no sean solo por las Europeas.



Eso me recuerda a otro "gran" político nacional que no reconoció la crisis públicamente, hasta que le explotó en la cara.


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acaba QEA, un par de sustos de bolsa y/o deuda para justificar la impresion y....voila!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II





Un calicasa 'a la Von Piräät" es lo que pega ahora mismo, nothin' less ::

Todo el medio día como un rattingham delante de la terminal, para trolear el momento draguiminas.... y pues no va el andova y me'lojode...


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 May 2014)

Que hombre ...

Ni Mayo-nesa ... Ni Junio-nesa ... 

... ni tipos ...pero parriba iremos. Ya buscaremos algo por ahi ...



muertoviviente dijo:


> pepitoria señor de los memes , digame que ya tiene el meme que le encargue , por su bien se lo digo :no:


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a otro "gran" político nacional que no reconoció la crisis públicamente, hasta que le explotó en la cara.



Amoh no jodas! En serio, yo creo que este tío ha demostrado que tiene un poco más de capacidad que el contador de nubes interplanetario.
Sobre el QE lo que he oído es que lo que está planeado es un QE pero que a diferencia del americano compraría activos de empresas privadas. 
Que opinan sus señorías al respecto?


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2014)

Rl bono en rl 2,9% y bajando

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


>


----------



## tesorero (8 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Amoh no jodas! En serio, yo creo que este tío ha demostrado que tiene un poco más de capacidad que el contador de nubes interplanetario.
> Sobre el QE lo que he oído es que lo que está planeado es un QE pero que a diferencia del americano compraría activos de empresas privadas.
> Que opinan sus señorías al respecto?



he puesto las "" a modo de ironic. 

Por supuesto que Supermario es más competente que el tarugo de ZP. Pero es que me ha recordado aquellos tiempos de inicio de crisis, nada más.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Ya está el Dronji encargando los cartuchos de la impresora.

Está buscando una ofertilla en el mediamarkt


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Bueno pues entradita en TGRP a $111.39 con dos cojones y a ver que pasa.
Jatusco apunta...TGRP... CORTOS ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Un calicasa 'a la Von Piräät" es lo que pega ahora mismo, nothin' less ::
> 
> Todo el medio día como un rattingham delante de la terminal, para trolear el momento draguiminas.... y pues no va el andova y me'lojode...



Hay que echarle huevos para salir a la calle ahora con la caloh que hace....

A las 21~22 no le digo que no :baba:


----------



## Xiux (8 May 2014)

Droji le ha metido la sexta al IBEZ

Los IBErdrolos van como motos, veremos pronto los 5,2


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2014)

Me encanta el siemprearcihmo.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Droji le ha metido la sexta al IBEZ
> 
> Los IBErdrolos van como motos, veremos pronto los 5,2



El SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP .............

Cuidado


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Un calicasa 'a la Von Piräät" es lo que pega ahora mismo, nothin' less ::
> 
> Todo el medio día como un rattingham delante de la terminal, para trolear el momento draguiminas.... y pues no va el andova y me'lojode...



raro raro es que se meta en esos percales.... ¿no estará dándole demasiado al anís?


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Lo del EUR es un amor desde las 14,30h

La de Margin Calls que ha tenido que hacer, madre de dios


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Yo tenía orden en 1,4015 para meterle doble ración de cortos... y al final me quedo con las ganas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 May 2014)

Veo congas evrywhere.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Veo congas evrywhere.


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Vendidas las Ferroviales en 15,985. Las llevaba desde 13,46.
Algo más de un 18% después de gastos.

A esperarlas abajo de nuevo, sigo confiando en ellas.

Voy a celebrarlo con unos amigos.


----------



## Claca (8 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Un calicasa 'a la Von Piräät" es lo que pega ahora mismo, nothin' less ::
> 
> Todo el medio día como un rattingham delante de la terminal, para trolear el momento draguiminas.... y pues no va el andova y me'lojode...


----------



## Cantor (8 May 2014)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

un crack, el claca un crack....


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

:XX: :XX:

Él disimula pero... en el fondo, todos (y todas) sospechamos y envidiamos lo mismo... :XX:

Tiempo ha... Como le va, caballero? 





---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 16:31 ----------

El SP cogiendo pinta de querer irse a las nubes...

bull trap? 1920 there we go?


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Él disimula pero... en el fondo, todos (y todas) sospechamos y envidiamos lo mismo... :XX:
> 
> ...



Vigila el 88 y el 90


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Si falla aquí... después de 4-5 intentos... huele a caída a plomo...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)




----------



## pecata minuta (8 May 2014)

Claca the best!!


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Si falla aquí... después de 4-5 intentos... huele a caída a plomo...



Llevo tiempo viendo una distribución bestial en el SP y veo una caída a plomo.

Lo veo tan claro que hace unos días postea en vivo un corto sobre el SP a pesar de que no quiero llevar a nadie a equivocaciones.

Por encima de los 90 me como un owned.

Recomiendo cuidado con el SP.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Si ahora hay trolleada, es para saltar a los botes...


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2014)

"No hay presencia gacela, es todo materia gentil"

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Impressivê performance, RESPECT !


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (8 May 2014)

Entro aquí pensando que se habla del Ibex...y solo se habla de productos usanos...

Podéis cambiar el título del tema?


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Entro aquí pensando que se habla del Ibex...y solo se habla de productos usanos...
> 
> Podéis cambiar el título del tema?



No, pero gracias por el interés... 

En Vitoria hay un sitio que se llama "El jardín de Falerina", es un buen sitio... para tomarse algo...

Eso no quita para usted pueda hablar del Ibex cuanto quiera, dentro de la etiqueta normal del hilo, y probablemnte sea puntualmente respondido...

Anímese... ¿cuales son sus cuitas?


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Entro aquí pensando que se habla del Ibex...y solo se habla de productos usanos...
> 
> Podéis cambiar el título del tema?


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2014)

Disfrutad del mayor nercado alcista de los ultimos 100 años. Vamos a subir hasta donde ningun hombre llego jamos. Todo va a acabar muy mal. Cuidado con londres.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Entro aquí pensando que se habla del Ibex...y solo se habla de productos usanos...
> 
> Podéis cambiar el título del tema?



Claro! claro! Ahorita mismo!... ¿Qué título le gusta más?


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2014)

El bono esta en el 2,88%, a puntito de superar a los usanos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Por cierto... no hay webos a atacar los 90... Ni con la Yellen y Draghi haciendo un dueto ienso:

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 17:27 ----------

Vida de mi BITA! Digo BITA de mi vida! Bueno es igual que el autoscaut24 chino se va recuperando del sopapo de ayer tras dar resultados! 
A ver si a Autohome se le pega un poco


----------



## FranR (8 May 2014)

Al cierre veremos, nos dejan cerca del punto de ruptura a medio ainnnssssss


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2014)

Sabadell de mi vida!
Mañana a ver mts presenta buenos resultados y nos marcamos un 4 arriba... hoy la han dejado que ni fu ni fa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TenienteDan (8 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Disfrutad del mayor nercado alcista de los ultimos 100 años. Vamos a subir hasta donde ningun hombre llego jamos. Todo va a acabar muy mal. Cuidado con londres.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Eeeeeiiii yo todavía quiero mi 3ª pata bajista, "el mercado mayor mercado alcista de los últimos 100 años..." y yo con estos pelos :::::8:


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Al cierre veremos, nos dejan cerca del punto de ruptura a medio ainnnssssss



Pues eso... en máximos pero sin romper ni dar pistas... 

Y el SP parecido, que parece que rompe, que llega, que no... damos vuelta... tampoco...


Pero el eur/yen sin embargo, guanea...


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2014)

apunto de darle unos cortejos al nasdaq o al sp, el stop es barato


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> No, pero gracias por el interés...
> 
> En Vitoria hay un sitio que se llama "El jardín de Falerina", es un buen sitio... para tomarse algo...
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un conocido que suele ir a wiskerías (y eso que no bebe alcol el gelipollas)


Aprovecho para comentar que gowex ha rebotado (asomaba la tortuguita), y haber si entra en el ibex


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo tengo un conocido que suele ir a wiskerías (y eso que no bebe alcol el gelipollas)
> 
> 
> Aprovecho para comentar que gowex ha rebotado (asomaba la tortuguita), y haber si entra en el ibex



Sí, ese tipo de "jardines" tambien son comunes... 

A mí me lo han contado, eh?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

solar city +17% 

Estamos descontando la QE Europea verdad?


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2014)

Que nivel maribel. Vaya dos ultimas paginas, para escirbir un libro. 

Tie ke aver de toh.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2014)

o el peak oil otra vez.
First solar también peponea.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2014)

FRan era 10608? hasta 1098x

por cierto este hilo ya parece medio normal com Claca , Pollastre, Fran..... Falta MM


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> apunto de darle unos cortejos al nasdaq o al sp, el stop es barato



al final como estba indeciso, mitad a cada uno, eso si con poca carga y stop ajustadito


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues eso... en máximos pero sin romper ni dar pistas...
> 
> Y el SP parecido, que parece que rompe, que llega, que no... damos vuelta... tampoco...
> 
> ...



El SP está en el límite.

Los niveles que puse antes: los 88 y los 90 .... son la última frontera


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

Entre Yellen y Draghi la están montando. Aquí hay feeling.







Que Dios les dé felicidad y muchos hijos.


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2014)

Ya os dije que Tef me regalaba el dividendo. 

Resultados de Gam al cierre.

Creo que uno tiene bastante confianza en el alcismo cuando en estos momentos tiene 283 euros en la cuenta y el resto en valores!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya os dije que Tef me regalaba el dividendo.
> 
> Resultados de Gam al cierre.
> 
> ...



ole sus huevos, y yo que me veia con un temerario por tener un 50% en rv y un 10% para chicharrear....


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ole sus huevos, y yo que me veia con un temerario por tener un 50% en rv y un 10% para chicharrear....



Uno que tiene que exprimir sus ahorros para el nacimiento de Ghkghkcito en diciembre 

Y sí, es primicia incluso para muchos de los amigos "de carne y hueso". Y no es que piense que ustedes sean (todos) bots!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Uno que tiene que exprimir sus ahorros para el nacimiento de Ghkghkcito en diciembre
> 
> Y sí, es primicia incluso para muchos de los amigos "de carne y hueso". Y no es que piense que ustedes sean (todos) bots!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



enhorabuena.... papa


----------



## Xiux (8 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vendidas las Ferroviales en 15,985. Las llevaba desde 13,46.
> Algo más de un 18% después de gastos.
> 
> A esperarlas abajo de nuevo, sigo confiando en ellas.
> ...



Vaya amigos tienes ::


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya os dije que Tef me regalaba el dividendo.
> 
> Resultados de Gam al cierre.
> 
> ...



Bertok te va a fusilar sin juicio previo. :ouch:

Enhorabuena.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Uno que tiene que exprimir sus ahorros para el nacimiento de Ghkghkcito en diciembre
> 
> Y sí, es primicia incluso para muchos de los amigos "de carne y hueso". Y no es que piense que ustedes sean (todos) bots!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Felicidades :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Buenoooo... pues ya tenemos otro Jardín... esta vez, Jardín de Infancia...

Felicidades!!


----------



## Xiux (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP, el SP .............
> 
> Cuidado



Que poquito le falto a los IBErdrolos! tocó 5,191 

Que siga la conga IBEdrola, no me bajo desde 4,84 y apalancado, ya lo sé que estoy :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

Situaci?n intrad?a. Mirando todo con siete ojos

Indispensable para las próximas semanas


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2014)

Sospecho que, antes de atacar de verdad los 1890 al SP le queda otro toque entre 1870-1875.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sospecho que, antes de atacar de verdad los 1890 al SP le queda otro toque entre 1870-1875.



La jugada perfecta estaría entre los 1850 - 1840.

Más abajo de ahí sería el guanocalipsis.


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> al final como estba indeciso, mitad a cada uno, eso si con poca carga y stop ajustadito



stop a la entrada de los dos y me voy a correr...


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La jugada perfecta estaría entre los 1850 - 1840.
> 
> Más abajo de ahí sería el guanocalipsis.



Lo que quiero decir es que esta no es "la buena" todavía. O así lo veo yo.

Me parece que queda un toque por abajo 

Yo, por si acaso, he vendido todo en el último momento antes de la subasta excepto unas pocas de SAN y las de IBE (ambas las mantengo con bastantes plusvis). Ha sido salir para recoger las plusvis que se habían acumulado. 

Me temo que tendré que pagar en su momento a vuestro amigo Montoro.

Pero esto sigue adelante. Si no corrigiese (como yo espero) habría que ver el momento óptimo de re-entrada... es cuestión de mirar la pantalla y no dejarse llevar por pánicos ni euforias.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)




----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

Subasta de deuda usana, peor de lo previsto...

Treasury Department auctions $16 billion of 30-year bonds


¿es cosa mía o el foro va a trompicones?


----------



## ... (8 May 2014)

Ane, se te ve muy calladito/a esta semana.

Espero que lo del "estoy 85% fuera", "veo una gran corrección", "esta semana visitaremos los 9.9XX", "ningún valor del Ibex me da entrada", y todo esto que llevabas días profetizando exhaustivamente para esta semana no tenga nada que ver.

Un beso, guapo/a.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)




----------



## Cantor (8 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Uno que tiene que exprimir sus ahorros para el nacimiento de Ghkghkcito en diciembre
> 
> Y sí, es primicia incluso para muchos de los amigos "de carne y hueso". Y no es que piense que ustedes sean (todos) bots!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



enhorabuena!!! pues ya que estamos... para diciembre también cantorcit@ 2 ::


----------



## atman (8 May 2014)

felicidades!!!

Nos sacan ustedes de la crisis...!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si ahora hay trolleada, es para saltar a los botes...


----------



## jaialro (8 May 2014)

Sesion atrapagacelas.


----------



## mpbk (8 May 2014)

ole el ibex, el mejor de europa, rumbo a 11200.

y mis santander que están en sitio de profit pero no se si ejcutarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....ya me queman de las manossssssssss,,


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Bertok saludando a la afición...


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2014)

Yo veo al IBEX en maximos historicos. 16.000 creo que son

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> stop a la entrada de los dos y me voy a correr...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: muhahahhahahahahhahaaaaaa por el amol de lol no quiero parecer a cierto individuo, pero varios billetes moraos en una tarde. Me da hasta asco, pensar que esta tarde he sacado mas que en un mes de trabajo


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2014)

Todavía son capaces de cerrar el sp en rojo y mañana hay gap a la baja aquí en Europa...

Bueno, espero que no sean tan hijos de su madre...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Todavía son capaces de cerrar el sp en rojo y mañana hay gap a la baja aquí en Europa...
> 
> Bueno, espero que no sean tan hijos de su madre...



Hace mucho tiempo que no hacen un gap a la baja con no prisioneros , no supervivientes...


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2014)

aparece pandoro......


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2014)

Esto se esta poniendo un poco feo. Baja demasiado aprisa para la idea que yo me había hecho...

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 20:47 ----------

A ver si va a llevar razón Bertok...


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Entramos en la hora mágica donde todo puede pasar...8:
Desde luego que si no se da la vuelta ahora vamos a acabar la semana más roja que el autocorrector del teclista de camela ::


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Todavía no pasa nada pero como baje a tontear con los 1850 - 1840, saltad a los botes salvavidas.

Lo pongo por primera vez: estoy considerando seriamente que estamos en el techo del mercado alcista primario. Queda mucho nivel por guarrear pero tengo todas las alarmas encendidas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

Peponiacas tardes hubo.

No tan peponiacas tardes en el dax. Y bueno lo de SM al final fue otra frase para decir que en junio, si, en junio se cagara la perra gorda cuando anuncie que en septiembre hablara de nuevo para anunciar que hablara en octubre.......

Al final todo se resume que quien tiene poder de tiro sigue apostando al alza, y el gacelerido entra via directa o indirecta, los bpa siguen subiendo a digito bajo-alto y los tipos en el suelo. Yo no creo que con las balanzas de pago el eurusd se vaya abajo como para descorrelacionar las bolsas usanas y europeas, por mucho mensaje de Dragui, al final por sus hechos los conocereis, hechos y no palabras es lo que se necesito, lo que se necesita y se necesitara.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Hay que reconocer que las manos fuertes son muy perracas cuando distribuyen


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no pasa nada pero como baje a tontear con los 1850 - 1840, saltad a los botes salvavidas.
> 
> Lo pongo por primera vez: estoy considerando seriamente que estamos en el techo del mercado alcista primario. Queda mucho nivel por guarrear pero tengo todas las alarmas encendidas.



Quizas un volumen mas alto daria mas enjundia a tu consideracion. Con ese panico tan reciente del 2008, no tengo yo tan claro en una magnifica distribucion de todos esos institucionales que manejan tantisimas plusvies. En 2008 se vieron tambien bajadas muy importantes en los creditos de grandes empresas y bajadas en los book to bill que ahora no se ven. No digo que no pueda pasar en 6 meses, pero ahora mismo esos pequeños indicios que si se veian cuando un joven Vettel asomaba la nariz por la formula 1 no se ven.


----------



## Robopoli (8 May 2014)

Aquí está todo el pescado vendido hoy. Mañana sufrimiento rectal generalizado en Europa y como la tarde se ponga tonta nos ponemos a probar niveles peligrosos en USA. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

Todavía falta pero cuando abran la puerta va a haber problemas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que las manos fuertes son muy perracas cuando distribuyen



Nuestro leoncio de cabecera la ultima vez que se dejo caer, dijo algo sobre que se tocaria la nariz o asi cuando ese momento llegara. Imaginemos por un momento que nuestro mejor as en la manga no tiene que ser un usuario de un foro de la internete para saber cuando se esta produciendo ese gigantesco proceso de distribucion en la rv. 

¿Que estariamos viendo si esto se produjera?
Rotacion a otros activos. El dinero en cash les quema hasta de manera legal a los fondos...

Desinversiones en prensa, organos reguladores, aumento de cash en las gestoras...

Aumento significativo del volumen negociado, estamos hablando de vender un 40%¿? de la rv.

Coberturas disparadas.

Aumento terrible de la renta fija privada...

El ciudadano medio olvida facilmente pero pocos habran vivido una caida de las carteras de hasta el 70% en bolsa como para no haber aprendido nada.

La masa superleoncia es como los chinos no pueden saltar todos juntos o vuelcan el planeta.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 May 2014)

Reversal hoy de gowex. Volveremos ver los 20e.??? uhhhmmm


----------



## bertok (8 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nuestro leoncio de cabecera la ultima vez que se dejo caer, dijo algo sobre que se tocaria la nariz o asi cuando ese momento llegara. Imaginemos por un momento que nuestro mejor as en la manga no tiene que ser un usuario de un foro de la internete para saber cuando se esta produciendo ese gigantesco proceso de distribucion en la rv.
> 
> ¿Que estariamos viendo si esto se produjera?
> Rotacion a otros activos. El dinero en cash les quema hasta de manera legal a los fondos...
> ...



Cuando lo anuncien en el telediario, ya estás jodido.

De momento no ha pasado nada, sólo que la alarma del canguelo se ha puesto colorá ::::::

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 19:22 ----------

Han sacado al equipo de emergencia para tippear la vela diaria :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

Hombre no digo tanto, pero sin ir mas lejos a estos niveles de hoy y de ayer, en IBM Buffet el solo necesitaria 2 años vendiendo el solo para deshacerse de su participacion. Esta todo cogido por alfileres en el ejemplo pero es para mostrar que estos niveles de volumen no son de distribucion.

Y el otro escenario para caidas del 60% abruptas se darian con las condiciones que he dicho anteriormente, el miedo es algo que no se puede esconder.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 May 2014)

Enhorabuena a los futuros papás navideños. 

Respecto a la bolsa, yo he liquidado hoy las IBE y las SAN con buenas plusvalías para Montoro y para mi. Ya habrá momento de volver a entrar.

Aprovecho para cagarme en las EZE y la madre que las parió.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Reversal hoy de gowex. Volveremos ver los 20e.??? uhhhmmm



Reconozco que me he aficionado a leer el hilo de gowex en rankia tras ver como se resgaban/rasgan las vestiduras en el "ataque" de los cortos. Y hubo un par de usuarios que me gustaron mucho sus comentarios cuando dijeron que habia que ver ese "ataque" bajista como una oportunidad de compra. Si ellos creian que la empresa no solo era igual, sino que mejor que cuando llego a 28 euros y ahora podian comprar las acciones a 18 euros, en modo alguno ese ataque bajista les estaba haciendo un favor, si puesto ellos estaban seguros de que Gowex valia mucho mas.

Ademas que para una vez que una empresa española tecnologica destaca en los usa/china/europa...a mi me tienen ganado. Ojala les vaya muy bien y a los inversores les recompensen su buen olfato.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 21:41 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los futuros papás navideños.
> 
> Respecto a la bolsa, yo he liquidado hoy las IBE y las SAN con buenas plusvalías para Montoro y para mi. Ya habrá momento de volver a entrar.
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en las EZE y la madre que las parió.




Felicidades Pecata, estas posteando desde el hospital? Ese niñ@ como tenga algo de genes de su madre es ya un corredor de bolsa desde la guarderia.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 May 2014)

Jaja no, chinito, aún no ha salido. Debe de estar muy a gusto aquí dentro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

Chinazo en españa hay know-how, lo que falta es apoyo castuzil que de tech no sabe ni quiere saber, de ahi que compremos todo fuera.

Me dan 1M€ y te monto (la parte de diseño, prototipado y producción, las ventas habría de buscar un comercial con experiencia) una empresa exportadora de hitech en menos de año, palabrita del niño Jesús!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (8 May 2014)

Vaya mierda de sesión se ha pegado JC Penney... Otra vez amagando con romper definitivamente los 9 dólares y al final cae un 2%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2014)

ACI<ANR????

LOLitos

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jaialro (8 May 2014)

Lo de los ultimos meses de usa es para mirarselo.Esos
latigazos intradia tanto tiempo en estos meses es para 
Hhacerselo mirar.Esto para mi es un techo de mercado 
como una catedral.Cada uno ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer
,para mi usa esta haciendo un techo de mercado.


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre no digo tanto, pero sin ir mas lejos a estos niveles de hoy y de ayer, en IBM Buffet el solo necesitaria 2 años vendiendo el solo para deshacerse de su participacion. Esta todo cogido por alfileres en el ejemplo pero es para mostrar que estos niveles de volumen no son de distribucion.
> 
> Y el otro escenario para caidas del 60% abruptas se darian con las condiciones que he dicho anteriormente, el miedo es algo que no se puede esconder.



Hombre, ponga usted los tipos al 0%, suba las comisiones bancarias, unos cursillos de "dos tardes" a los comerciales bancarios y alehop tiene un 10% vendido "que me las quitan de las manos".

Segundo tema fondo de pensiones privados "born to be eaten away" que le quitan otro 10%.

Tercero unas buenas opciones de venta.

Cuarto una buena distribucion en maximos.

Quinta distribucion/neutro en la bajada acompañado de noticias.

Sexto una re-estatalizacion de sectores clave.

Se pueden quitar mucho. Y con el resto ... se pierde un buen porcentaje y a llorar un rato.


----------



## ane agurain (8 May 2014)

nat y mtba = espejo


mtba dando entrada además en muchos screeners



y sigo viendo los 99** para este mes, sí o sí.


me da que el martes tenemos un máx y un minimo (quicir: volatil o reversal)


----------



## Tono (8 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre no digo tanto, pero sin ir mas lejos a estos niveles de hoy y de ayer, en IBM Buffet el solo necesitaria 2 años vendiendo el solo para deshacerse de su participacion. Esta todo cogido por alfileres en el ejemplo pero es para mostrar que estos niveles de volumen no son de distribucion.
> 
> Y el otro escenario para caidas del 60% abruptas se darian con las condiciones que he dicho anteriormente, el miedo es algo que no se puede esconder.



Buffet no sólo no vendería si no que compraría más. Los buenos activos nunca pierden valor, aunque su precio caiga. Aunque como dice Hombre-mosca los listos siempre tienen formas para pasar la mayor cantidad de basura posible a los 'menos listos'.

Como bien le explicas a Bertok, cualquier enfermedad grave por aguda que sea tiene unos síntomas previos. Para que las bolsas, como un conjunto, entren en coma tienen que encadenarse situaciones críticas que nunca podrían esconderse a la luz pública. Lo mismo que la anterior crisis de las subprime y nuestra propia burbuja fue avisada con antelación, incluso en este mismo foro. Sobraban datos reales, palpables. 

Ahora mismo el gran problema es el exceso de liquidez, que hace que el dinero se mueva de un lado a otro a velocidad de vértigo buscando rentabilidades. Los precios han tocado máximos y por lo tanto queda lateralizar. Lo que se ve claramente es como se van creando miniburbujas por sectores donde unos quedan pillados y otros se lo llevan calentito. Twitter, Tesla, eólicas, baterías... los crash van por barrios y se ven todos los días.


----------



## Cantor (8 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me dan 1M€ y te monto (la parte de diseño, prototipado y producción, las ventas habría de buscar un comercial con experiencia) una empresa exportadora de hitech en menos de año, palabrita del niño Jesús!



sueldo del fundador: 200k
sueldo del jefe de ingenieros: 80k
sueldo del ingeniero que lo hace: 20k
viajes y gastos varios: 100k (en primera, of course)

pa qué quiere los restantes 600k? :XX::XX:

edit: pirata, anda, porfa porfa... leeme los posos del café de eon... que no la actualizas desde enero...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 May 2014)

FYI

Silver Wheaton Reports Strong First Quarter Results for 2014



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ACI<ANR????
> 
> LOLitos
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

Vaya temporadita de empresas batiendo al consenso en los resultados... Creo que la mejor estrategia posible a día de hoy es comprar empresas en el día que presentan resultados al cierre y cerrar rápido si bajan y dejar correr el día si suben. 

Mañana GAM le va a pegar una buena explicada a los cortos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no pasa nada pero como baje a tontear con los 1850 - 1840, saltad a los botes salvavidas.
> 
> Lo pongo por primera vez: estoy considerando seriamente que estamos en el techo del mercado alcista primario. Queda mucho nivel por guarrear pero tengo todas las alarmas encendidas.



IMHO, a esto le queda subida para rato.

Yellen comments boost U.S. stocks; gold falls

" Janet Yellen indicated continued central bank support for the U.S. economy"
"Yellen said the U.S. economy was still in need of support from the central bank "

En resumen: support equities market. 
Conclusión: Apostar contra la FED es palmar pasta.


----------



## Claca (9 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Él disimula pero... en el fondo, todos (y todas) sospechamos y envidiamos lo mismo... :XX:
> 
> ...



No había respondido. Bien, bien, como una regadera, lo de siempre. 

Cuando se vean ciertos niveles cuelgo un par de gráficos para recordar viejos tiempos ::

Un saludo,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 May 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> sueldo del fundador: 200k
> sueldo del jefe de ingenieros: 80k
> sueldo del ingeniero que lo hace: 20k
> viajes y gastos varios: 100k (en primera, of course)
> ...



Cojones y las maquinas para fabricar y medir?

Esta noche subo eon al barco....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (9 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojones y las maquinas para fabricar y medir?
> 
> Esta noche subo eon al barco....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Suba Eon suba suba que le hace mucha falta 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2014)

buenos dias.
como vienen los futuros? que opinais de Eurona, Neuron y Gowex????
me he vuelto un adicto al MAB


----------



## Topongo (9 May 2014)

REsultados de arcelor, dicen que mejoran, no se cual era el consenso de mercado, a mi me parecen reguleros pero venía de la ponzoña asi que no se que tal se los tomará el mercado.
EBITDA +23%
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={9d01a439-8601-49e1-be96-d724fcbf16cd}

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 09:00 ----------

Lo dicho arcelor apertura a la baja

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 09:02 ----------

O han descontado hoy el dividendo de Verano? Arcelor lo suele hacer así.
A ver si busco el dato si alguien lo sabe que avise


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buenos dias.
> como vienen los futuros? que opinais de Eurona, Neuron y Gowex????
> me he vuelto un adicto al MAB



Buenos días,

yo entré anteayer en Gowex a 18€ a ver si rebotaba, con más miedo que otra cosa. Igual sube a 20€ que baja a los infiernos, no creo que se pueda hacer nada más que sl ceñido y tener suerte.


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

Otra que debe haber repartido dividendo hoy es TEF 

*Telefónica ganó 692 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 23,2% menos que un año antes*

La culpa mayormente de los checos, que han tirado el balance.

Lo visto, pillada masiva. El que no haya salido que apriete el culo.


Esperemos que hoy BME responda bien, tras el pago del dividendo.
Y hoy empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones del SAN.


----------



## LOLO08 (9 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Reconozco que me he aficionado a leer el hilo de gowex en rankia tras ver como se resgaban/rasgan las vestiduras en el "ataque" de los cortos. Y hubo un par de usuarios que me gustaron mucho sus comentarios cuando dijeron que habia que ver ese "ataque" bajista como una oportunidad de compra. Si ellos creian que la empresa no solo era igual, sino que mejor que cuando llego a 28 euros y ahora podian comprar las acciones a 18 euros, en modo alguno ese ataque bajista les estaba haciendo un favor, si puesto ellos estaban seguros de que Gowex valia mucho mas.
> 
> Ademas que para una vez que una empresa española tecnologica destaca en los usa/china/europa...a mi me tienen ganado. Ojala les vaya muy bien y a los inversores les recompensen su buen olfato.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien sigo confiando en Gowex. La empresa tiene mucho futuro aquí y fuera. No descartaría en un futuro sea comprada por una grande.


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Otra que debe haber repartido dividendo hoy es TEF
> 
> *Telefónica ganó 692 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 23,2% menos que un año antes*
> 
> ...




TEF lo repartió el miércoles.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

ahora si que vais a saber lo que es un " lateral amiotrofico " del ..galse :no:

pensáis que esto se va a disparar parriba ? pero luego pensareis que se disparara pabajo , error chavalines , ni parriba ni pabajo 8:

bueno quizá pabajo hasta la parte baja de la cuña y luego a seguir reptando .

dejando un poco el tema de la bolsa , MV quiere recomendar una película maravillosa " El medico " :Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (9 May 2014)

Tono, felicidades por las plusvis de ferrovial.. Yo ahora no la tengo pero si baja, al igual que tú, entraré de nuevo.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 09:24 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> TEF lo repartió el miércoles.



Lo dice ironicamente...:Baile:. La bajada de hoy parece que se produjese un dia despues del pago.


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tono, felicidades por las plusvis de ferrovial.. Yo ahora no la tengo pero si baja, al igual que tú, entraré de nuevo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 09:24 ----------
> 
> ...





::

He estado lento ahí...


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> TEF lo repartió el miércoles.



ya lo sé, lo decía de broma por el castañazo que se está dando (por los resultados obviamente)


----------



## Durmiente (9 May 2014)

Tiene pinta de que hoy toca bajar

No se sabe cuánto


----------



## Robopoli (9 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> ahora si que vais a saber lo que es un " lateral amiotrofico " del ..galse :no:
> 
> ...



¿Ya no consumimos Makinavaja versión platinum? 
A ver si está ustéc refinando sus gustos :no:


----------



## erpako (9 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Otra que debe haber repartido dividendo hoy es TEF
> 
> *Telefónica ganó 692 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 23,2% menos que un año antes*
> 
> ...



Creo que se equivoca. Son los accionistas los que han repartido dividendos a Telefónica:rolleye:::.


----------



## Chila (9 May 2014)

No van mal las bme por ahora...y con su rico dividendo para desayunar.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Ya no consumimos Makinavaja versión platinum?
> A ver si está ustéc refinando sus gustos :no:



makinavaja tiene un humor muy bueno y un mensaje oculto , el humor de España creo que es el mejor todo el habla hispana , pa otra cosa no valeis pa na 

MV no es refinado , es sabio , tiene la capacidad de separar la paja del trigo :no:

ahora " El medico " es la mejor película que MV ha visto en años y eso que era reacio a verla , una verdadera maravilla , me emociono mucho cuando se hizo referencia a las mil y una noches , libro que lei de pequeño y que pertenecio a mi abuelo que en paz descanse .


----------



## LCIRPM (9 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya temporadita de empresas batiendo al consenso en los resultados... Creo que la mejor estrategia posible a día de hoy es comprar empresas en el día que presentan resultados al cierre y cerrar rápido si bajan y dejar correr el día si suben.
> 
> Mañana GAM le va a pegar una buena explicada a los cortos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



No creo que sea un buen sistema, a no ser que se adivina la tendencia :, porque te puedes comer un gapazo a la baja si los resultados decepcionan o "al mercao" no le parecen lo suficientemente buenos, mientras que al alza el movimiento suele ser menos explosivo.

Yo alguna vez he tradeao al revés: comprando si sube "sin motivo" la semana antes de presentar resultados, vender el día anterior y ver como cae al confirmar la noticia.

* Eran los años de la crisis (desde el Montorazo no loe he vuelto a hacer) y no se si en mercado alcista como ahora, eso es fiable.


----------



## ZionWatch (9 May 2014)

Hoy he salido con plusvis de TEF con SL de 12,03, recomendaríais entrar en Arcelor?


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No creo que sea un buen sistema, a no ser que se adivina la tendencia :, porque te puedes comer un gapazo a la baja si los resultados decepcionan o "al mercao" no le parecen lo suficientemente buenos, mientras que al alza el movimiento suele ser menos explosivo.
> 
> Yo alguna vez he tradeao al revés: comprando si sube "sin motivo" la semana antes de presentar resultados, vender el día anterior y ver como cae al confirmar la noticia.
> 
> * Eran los años de la crisis (desde el Montorazo no loe he vuelto a hacer) y no se si en mercado alcista como ahora, eso es fiable.




No consigo encontrar dónde lo leí, pero comentaban que aproximadamente el 75% de la empresas que han presentado resultados este 2014 han batido al consenso y dado mejores resultados de lo esperado. Siendo así, sí creo que es buena estrategia. Pero claro... Arriesgada es.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 10:12 ----------




ZionWatch dijo:


> Hoy he salido con plusvis de TEF con SL de 12,03, recomendaríais entrar en Arcelor?




Justo hoy he salido de TEF en 11,80 y me acabo de meter en Arcelor en 11,60...


----------



## atman (9 May 2014)

Claca dijo:


> No había respondido. Bien, bien, como una regadera, lo de siempre.
> 
> Cuando se vean ciertos niveles cuelgo un par de gráficos para recordar viejos tiempos ::
> 
> Un saludo,



Me alegro... respecto a los gráficos... tampoco es necesario esperar a Navidad ¿eh?


----------



## LCIRPM (9 May 2014)

El rproblema es cuando los resultados, auqnue sean buenos "no son los esperados por el consenso del mercado".

Estaría bien poder tener los datos de la variación de la cotización (que es lo que nos importa) después de los resultados.

Ya sabes lo de comprar con el rumor (los que saben antes y tal) y vender con la noticia (cuando compramos los gacelos)
Y, para muestra, mira hoy timofónica y la semana pasada.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 May 2014)

jatencio,

el medico esta basado en el best seller de noah gordon del mismo nombre. 
Miedo me da ver la película, espero no hayan hecho una birria de adaptación.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al team MTS.


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El rproblema es cuando los resultados, auqnue sean buenos "no son los esperados por el consenso del mercado".
> 
> Estaría bien poder tener los datos de la variación de la cotización (que es lo que nos importa) después de los resultados.
> 
> ...




Realmente, era más un pensamiento en voz alta que una estrategia como tal. Pero hoy tenemos TEf vs. GAM. Según lo que comenté ayer, Tef se debería haber vendido en apertura y GAM dejarla correr el día. Los resultados por el momento lo avalan.


----------



## romanrdgz (9 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bienvenido al team MTS.



Yo llevo ya un año en MTS, desde 9.98. Momentos duros, breves momentos de euforia en los 13€, y ahora aburrimiento total en las continuas bofetadas contra los 12€. Pensé que hoy sería el día con gap al alza pero... ::


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El rproblema es cuando los resultados, auqnue sean buenos "no son los esperados por el consenso del mercado".
> 
> Estaría bien poder tener los datos de la variación de la cotización (que es lo que nos importa) después de los resultados.
> 
> ...



es lo de siempre, la información privilegiada es la que hace ganar dinero (o no perderlo)
En TEF se sospechaba que la cosa no andaba bien. Sin embargo gamesa, *enhorabuena a ghkghk otra vez*, apuntaba ya buenos resultados y hoy va como un tiro.

personalmente sabía, siguiendo al detalle en prensa lo que llevo en cartera, que ferrovial no tendría buenos resultados, mientras que BME y SAN sí.
En Iberdrola por ejemplo, ellos mismo anunciaron que sus resultados este año serán peores que el año pasado y recuperación para el 2015. Con lo cual cualquier mejoría, será muy bien acogida.

Yo que sé, es cogerle el pulso al valor y aprovechar todos los datos para sacar conclusiones. Y ante la duda, recoger plusvis.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 May 2014)

También depende del tipo de inversión, siempre está bien comprar lo más barato posible, pero en una tendencia a largo plazo se aguantan mejor esos altibajos.
Trabajar a corto plazo (al menos para mí) cada vez es más difícil, creo que la manipulación es absoluta.


----------



## ZionWatch (9 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> No consigo encontrar dónde lo leí, pero comentaban que aproximadamente el 75% de la empresas que han presentado resultados este 2014 han batido al consenso y dado mejores resultados de lo esperado. Siendo así, sí creo que es buena estrategia. Pero claro... Arriesgada es.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> ...



A 11,93 me ha hecho el cruce de venta de TEF y pillo Arcelores a 11,63. A ver que tal sale la jugada...


----------



## mpbk (9 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo llevo ya un año en MTS, desde 9.98. Momentos duros, breves momentos de euforia en los 13€, y ahora aburrimiento total en las continuas bofetadas contra los 12€. Pensé que hoy sería el día con gap al alza pero... ::



santa paciencia........

El Rey León-El Ciclo sin fin (Versión Español de España) - YouTube :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

no hagas caso ghk , lo has hecho muy mal , confiar en tener buena suerte no es bueno :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Suba Eon suba suba que le hace mucha falta
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Espero que le sirva esto. Paint es una maravilla. Hace hasta correccion por dividendos 







Fechas señaladas. 
14.05 (12:00) fin del plazo para reinvertir div en accs.
16.05 Precio definitivo derechos.
23.05 Ingreso div.

Creo que los pezqueñines no van a reinvertir y los gordos si (papel sin complicacion) pero esto solo lo saben las estrellas. Y ahi se va a decidir mucho.


----------



## mpbk (9 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> santa paciencia........
> 
> El Rey León-El Ciclo sin fin (Versión Español de España) - YouTube :XX::XX:



joder que recuerdos de cuando era pekeñito

es el cicloooooooo, el cicloooooooooooooooo sin fin....el de la vida y la bolsa


----------



## Robopoli (9 May 2014)

@Ane,
Tengo una preguntita para ustéc!

En esta gráfica he metido comechichis y bolingas (en verde)







Según tengo entendido cuando el precio está por debajo de esa banda del comechichis lo que hay es una resistencia como un piano mientras que si está por debajo es soporte.
En este caso como puedes ver el precio está dentro de la banda. Como interpretarías eso? Cuarentena hasta que salga de la banda en una dirección u otra y se decante?


----------



## LCIRPM (9 May 2014)

hay que estar muy al loro


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hagas caso ghk , lo has hecho muy mal , confiar en tener buena suerte no es bueno :no:




Arcelor la tenía en el radar. Lo que pasa es que TEF tenía el dividendo y confiaba en que me lo regalara... Al final ha sido cambio de ganancias a corto por dividendos y un 1% de ganancia, que sobre cantidades grandes no está mal.

Sin embargo, a TEF me cuesta un mundo tenerla: no hay empresa que me dé más asco.

PD. Bueno, realmente estamos en España y hay muchísimas que me dan asco. Pero TEF es una de ellas, y destacada.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> hay que estar muy al loro



los animales pueden ser muy graciosos  

de verdad que me rio mucho con la fauna del HVEI :Aplauso:

ghk , hace mucho que no compro acciones , solo índice Ibex y se que pronto se ira por la barranquilla , no mas de 2 meses ienso:


----------



## romanrdgz (9 May 2014)

Pues acabo de leer los resultados de Arcelor y todo parece muy positivo para el batacazo que se está dando. Lo único negativo es que prevén que el mercado crezca salvo en Rusia, China y mercados emergentes. La lógica dictaba que era la escusa perfecta para pasar los 12€ de resistencia y trepar hasta la neck del HCHi en formación.

Cada día menos entiendo de esto


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pues acabo de leer los resultados de Arcelor y todo parece muy positivo para el batacazo que se está dando. Lo único negativo es que prevén que el mercado crezca salvo en Rusia, China y mercados emergentes. La lógica dictaba que era la escusa perfecta para pasar los 12€ de resistencia y trepar hasta la neck del HCHi en formación.
> 
> *Cada día menos entiendo de esto*




Asumir esto es el primer paso para ganar en bolsa :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (9 May 2014)

Hombre los resultados no han sido demasiado buenos, tanpoco malos incrementos bajos aumento de deuda y demás.
Yo creo que hoy recorte mas que nada salta stops y luego vuelta para arriba... sino pues saldremos escaldados.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (9 May 2014)

A ver mis chinitos que llevan dándome un par de meses de disgustos que para qué.

China Finance Online : Pre-Announces Record First Quarter Net Revenues | 4-Traders

Crecimiento de un 284% respecto al mismo Q de 2013. Vamos... similar a los números de la Mati.
Esperemos que peguen un buen chupinazo hacia arriba hoy!! :cook:


----------



## Claca (9 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Arcelor la tenía en el radar. Lo que pasa es que TEF tenía el dividendo y confiaba en que me lo regalara... Al final ha sido cambio de ganancias a corto por dividendos y un 1% de ganancia, que sobre cantidades grandes no está mal.
> 
> Sin embargo, a TEF me cuesta un mundo tenerla: no hay empresa que me dé más asco.
> 
> PD. Bueno, realmente estamos en España y hay muchísimas que me dan asco. Pero TEF es una de ellas, y destacada.



Hola, hamijo

Me extrañaría que TEF no llegara a los 12,70:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-128.html#post10513128

TEF ayer:







Es un valor que avanza con volatilidad, pero de momento según lo previsto.

Un saludo

PD: Espero que ya estés a dieta.


----------



## Cantor (9 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Espero que le sirva esto. Paint es una maravilla. Hace hasta correccion por dividendos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el gráfico, y ahora:
(music soy minero on) soy gacelaaaaaaa, pierdo dinero con alegríaaaaa (music off)
A ver, yo tengo eoan/e.on ag... que no está en 14 sino 13.49 (entré en 13.16). Supongo que irán relacionadas pero ahora ya es que ni sé donde estoy. Sí ya he dicho al principio que soy mu mu gacela...::


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

En TEF ya 1800M vendidos a media mañana. 

¿simple volatilidad?
¿Un sálvese quien pueda en toda regla? :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, hamijo
> 
> Me extrañaría que TEF no llegara a los 12,70:
> 
> ...



jodido claca  el problema de ghk es que come , come y come y no consigue adelgazar :XX:






vamos , lo mismo que me pasa a mi :ouch:


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

empieza a haber guano para todos a dosis masivas

¿ande andará Pepi?


----------



## mpbk (9 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En TEF ya 1800M vendidos a media mañana.
> 
> ¿simple volatilidad?
> ¿Un sálvese quien pueda en toda regla? :ouch:



disfruten del dividendo jajajaja


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 May 2014)

Guanos dias burbus,

pues hoy Matilde chocha y pocha me ha tirado en 11,81. Me llevo el dividendo y 0,4 euros por accion. Unos tres añitos de plazos fijos. Podria haber sido peor. Ahora a buscar nueva casa para las merkels, acepto sugerencias.

PD: Y claca con un grafico a 12,70. Ay señor que suerte la mia....


----------



## holgazan (9 May 2014)

500 Matildes más a 11.82€.

Invertir a largo plazo lo llaman. :


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, hamijo
> 
> Me extrañaría que TEF no llegara a los 12,70:
> 
> ...




Lo peor que puede pasar es recomprar a final de la jornada un 3% más abajo...

Saludos!


----------



## Hannibal (9 May 2014)

Paso a saludar y dejo esta noticia para los mittales: ArcelorMittal reduce sus pérdidas un 40% en el primer trimestre, hasta 205 millones - elEconomista.es

Aprovecho para decir que me alegro mucho de haberme metido en BME al final, y que llevo un mes en que Pandoro no me suelta ni para ir al baño. Ahora mismo voy con todo a largo, para bien o para mal, ya que sigo sin tiempo para seguir esto y mucho menos colgar garabatos... aún así les leo, y echo en falta más chopeos de Pepitoria. ¿es que no ha habido guano estas semanas o qué? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2014)

hora p Vol
13:18 0,51 42.934,00 
13:00 0,52 42.924,00 
12:46 0,52 42.923,00 
12:30 0,51 42.922,00 

esta permitido hacer compras de 1 accion en 1?
esto es de los Derechos de neuron, los estan comprando de 1 en 1 a 0.507 y yo tengo una orden ejecutada parcialmente a 0.506 desde hace 2 horas


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico, y ahora:
> (music soy minero on) soy gacelaaaaaaa, pierdo dinero con alegríaaaaa (music off)
> A ver, yo tengo eoan/e.on ag... que no está en 14 sino 13.49 (entré en 13.16). Supongo que irán relacionadas pero ahora ya es que ni sé donde estoy. Sí ya he dicho al principio que soy mu mu gacela...::



Tiene Usted mas razon que un santo. Pero ya puse "ajustado a dividendos" y con paint. Y hasta que no vea los 0,6 merkels se queda la escala asi !!!. 

Lo que queria mostrar, es donde tienen el pub y las cervezas con precio original. Que trabajan milimetricamente y sin compasion en ambas direcciones. Hasta que muestren la patita.


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias burbus,
> 
> pues hoy Matilde chocha y pocha me ha tirado en 11,81. Me llevo el dividendo y 0,4 euros por accion. Unos tres añitos de plazos fijos. Podria haber sido peor. Ahora a buscar nueva casa para las merkels, acepto sugerencias.
> 
> PD: Y claca con un grafico a 12,70. Ay señor que suerte la mia....



enhorabuena, plusvis son plusvis. 
Hasta el próximo dividendo te hubieras quedado pillado.

¿sugerencias? 

si fueran las 8 de la mañana te hubiera sugerido Gamesa inocho: 

si las ferroviales caen de 15,50 serían buena entrada, dividendo en Junio en metálico y este año superarán los 17, imho.
Iberdrola todos esperamos verlas en 5,50 o más. Hay dividendo en Junio, incluso puede haber sorpresa si Bruselas manda al estado devolver dinero a las eléctricas por el follón de las renovables.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 14:24 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> hora p Vol
> 13:18 0,51 42.934,00
> 13:00 0,52 42.924,00
> 12:46 0,52 42.923,00
> ...



en BME las meten de 3 en 3 y en ferrovial de 15 en 15, son las costumbres del cuidador y hay que respetarlas
En BME me hace gracia como con 9 acciones, en pulsos de 3, mueven el valor hasta un 0,5% (siempre pabajo)


----------



## Robopoli (9 May 2014)

Tengo un trío guanero que me va a poner el ojal fino esta tarde. 







Estoy por ir apagando el PC y empezar a disfrutar del fin de semana.
Ya lloraré el lunes :´´´(


----------



## Montegrifo (9 May 2014)

Bueno, aquí un gacelo encomendándose a san leoncio, el 35% de liquidez puesto en la parrilla. Si la cosa coge calentura a estirar la goma todo lo que se pueda porque estoy en casi todos los fregaos. Y si la lían y Pandoro aparece aviso que creo que me mereceré una dedicatoria especial de memes


----------



## Tono (9 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Bueno, aquí un gacelo encomendándose a san leoncio, el 35% de liquidez puesto en la parrilla. Si la cosa coge calentura a estirar la goma todo lo que se pueda porque estoy en casi todos los fregaos. Y si la lían y Pandoro aparece aviso que creo que me mereceré una dedicatoria especial de memes



¿y cual ha sido la parrilla?

para ir pensando los memes, que luego da pereza


----------



## jopitxujo (9 May 2014)

Alcatel me dejó una herida hace poco pero si acaba cerrando por encima de los 3 euros se vuelve a poner interesante.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 May 2014)

Las nuevas acero y eonicas, y arrastrando voy metiendo la patita en el carbón y en im. Lo sé, me atraen las causas perdidas. Menos mal que recuperé mis queridas bemes que algo arreglan. Ah! Y por supuesto en el mab algún tirito a carbures tampoco le digo que no de vez en cuando.


----------



## Xiux (9 May 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico, y ahora:
> (music soy minero on) soy gacelaaaaaaa, pierdo dinero con alegríaaaaa (music off)
> A ver, yo tengo eoan/e.on ag... que no está en 14 sino 13.49 (entré en 13.16). Supongo que irán relacionadas pero ahora ya es que ni sé donde estoy. Sí ya he dicho al principio que soy mu mu gacela...::



Una pregunta, ya teneis los derechos en vuestra cuenta??? supongo que son los que llamas e.on ag. En mi banco ni pio aun 

Por otra parte, si los dejas en acciones te aplican retención los alemanotes?


----------



## bertok (9 May 2014)

*Guanos días*

me incorporo a ver que se cuece


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

bienvenidito señor bertok , lo que se cuece son las gacelas que entraron largos estos días y especialmente ayer , esperanzados en el drogas :Baile:


----------



## Janus (9 May 2014)

preparados para el escape de JC Penney.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 May 2014)

Un revientastops y la semana que viene vuelta a subir


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

guano purificador es lo que necesitais gaceleridos , ya esta bien de tanto cansinismo alcista :no:


----------



## bertok (9 May 2014)

El SP debería hacer un pequeño rebote en los 1850 - 1840


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP debería hacer un pequeño rebote en los 1850 - 1840



tremenda resistencia en los 1880-1890 , distribución de manual y lo peor o mejor según sea el sentimiento de cada uno es que llevan un huevo de tiempo haciéndolo :abajo:


----------



## Evelyn carmen (9 May 2014)

El hombre de la foto es Abubaker Shekau, actual líder de Boko Haram y el hombre detrás del secuestro de las niñas de Nigeria.
Boko Haram, terror en Nigeria - MBC Times


----------



## alimon (9 May 2014)

Paso a saludar.


Largo IBEX 10450.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 May 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> 
> Largo IBEX 10450.



¿Sigues en EZE?


----------



## Zatopeko (9 May 2014)

Buenas,

Me alegra ver las gamesas fuertes, las llevo desde el lunes y ya las puedo poner en breakeven.

Las que me quitare si cierran por debajo de 585 son las appleles , las llevo desde 521 y pensaba sacarmelas después del lanzamiento del iPhone 6 pero me empiezan a dar vértigo 

Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Una pregunta, ya teneis los derechos en vuestra cuenta??? supongo que son los que llamas e.on ag. En mi banco ni pio aun
> 
> Por otra parte, si los dejas en acciones te aplican retención los alemanotes?



Agarrese los machos que va ...

Si no hace nada 0,6 al bankito.

Le tienen que haber mandado una carta que tiene hasta el 14.05 para ejercer opcion a compra de accs. con maximo de 0,43 EUR de div/acc.

Han abierto DE000ENAG1F7 (ahi van 0,43 de los 0,6 de dividendos).
La tendra usted en Depot con 0 y no vendible. Ahi van los derechos, en el caso de que envie de vuelta la carta aceptando comprar acciones.

0,17 van a DE000NEAG1E0 que es pago de dividendos (No la vera en Depot). Si hasta el 14.05 no ha dicho nada, meten ahi los 0,17+0,43 EUR de div. y por "magia" iran a su cuenta del banco. Si ha aceptado coger acciones de DE000ENAG1F7 pasan a DE000ENAG999.

Lo dicho el otro dia hacen dto. del 3%, pero como hacen falta unos 30 derechos para recibir una acc. pues 0,1% Dto. Real!!! vamos que no merecia la pena.

... Esta chupao ::::::::::::::

De verdad ... cree que esto esta pensado para gacelas ????


----------



## Cantor (9 May 2014)

para hombre-mosca y xiux:

me voy a cubrir de gloria en publico, que dicen que la letra con sangre entra... La verdad, yo compré el 2 de mayo, y que yo sepa no me dan dividendo pero ahora me entra la duda... en bkt, que es el broker, me aparece un mensajito con algo de dividendo pero al pinchar me dice que nanai... tendré que llamar a preguntar que ya no se qué pensar :cook:

sí, ya he avisado que yo de esto no sé, y como era para un mete-saca de unas semanas ni me planteé que el dividendo cayera por medio (de hecho prefiero que no, que luego con Alemania es un follón...) ::


----------



## alimon (9 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sigues en EZE?




Muy a mi pesar.

Reduje parte en pérdidas la semana, que compensé con unas PSG que vendí el miércoles a 5,08.

Pero llevó aún más de 20k títulos.

Entiendo que el suelo de 1€ puede ser válido, porque no interesa una AK por debajo de ese precio. Pero como empresa, poca confianza. El otro día enviaron un burofax y llamaron a Bolsacanaria, para amenzar con medidas legales si no retiraba un análisis técnico que reclamaba compras de autocartera para evitar que se fuese a 0,80. Calificaba al CEO de trilero, por hacer justo lo contrario, es decir calentar el valor para después vender ellos más arriba.

Cosa, que por otro lado, es cierta. Pero la reacción fue amenzar y retiraron el análisis 3 horas después de publicarlo.

Eso es un gesto muy muy feo, porque si estás en el juego, es para lo bueno y lo malo, no para sonreir en las entrevistas pactadas, y luego ir amenazando con demandas a los que no te siguen el juego.


De todas formas, y fuera de esto, parece que empiezan las adquisiciones en LATAM prometidas, esperemos que eso levante un poco el valor.


Me hacen un agujero de 5 cifras este año. Menos mal las COL y las PSG, que sino voy ali y les que quemo la sede.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2014)

The Sheer Idiocy Of Markets Is Back: BEAT Edition | Zero Hedge

First it was Tweeter (TWTRQ), then Nester Entertainment (NEST), and then Oculus VisionTech (OCLS)... and now - courtesy of Apple's planned acquisition of Beats, the total muppetry that we call a 'market' has bid shares of BioTelemetry (BEAT) up over 4% this morning...


----------



## Janus (9 May 2014)

Noticia sobre Timofónica.

*La deuda neta a marzo se situó en 42.724 millones de euros, el 17,5% menos que un año antes, mientras que la inversión cayó el 19,9% hasta los 1.55 millones.*


Así lleva años Timofónica tratando de arreglar su cuenta de resultados. Dejando de invertir porque sus costes de inversión pesan mucho en la pirámide de gastos anuales. Pero se han pegado un tiro en el pie y ahora recogen lo que sembraron.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 May 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Muy a mi pesar.
> 
> Reduje parte en pérdidas la semana, que compensé con unas PSG que vendí el miércoles a 5,08.
> 
> ...



Buf, es que vas muy cargado. Yo voy solo con 2500 y es ya un agujero considerable


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> para hombre-mosca y xiux:
> 
> me voy a cubrir de gloria en publico, que dicen que la letra con sangre entra... La verdad, yo compré el 2 de mayo, y que yo sepa no me dan dividendo pero ahora me entra la duda... en bkt, que es el broker, me aparece un mensajito con algo de dividendo pero al pinchar me dice que nanai... tendré que llamar a preguntar que ya no se qué pensar :cook:
> 
> sí, ya he avisado que yo de esto no sé, y como era para un mete-saca de unas semanas ni me planteé que el dividendo cayera por medio (de hecho prefiero que no, que luego con Alemania es un follón...) ::



No pasa nada, que lo han hecho muy complicado por lo que dije antes.

Si Usted tenia las acc. el dia 30 le habra aparecido "por arte de magia" una posicion en el Depot. ISIN DE000ENAG1F7 (E.ON TECHN. WAHLDIVIDENDENANTEILE) con 0 y valor 0 -invendible-

Si Usted ha vendido ya, desapareceran el 16.05 y le ingresaran los div. el 23.05 en el banco. Ya que vendio en EX-DIV (tras los dividendos). Si las mantiene todavia y no ha echo nada, desapareceran igualmente y le ingresaran el DIV completo.

De vez en cuando no esta mal llamar al broker, que sude un poco explicando de que va la cosa.

PD: Remo para atras, si las compro el 2 de mayo en teoria no tenia que aparecerle la posicion y son EX-DIV. Llameles, supongo que le diran que no haga caso a la posicion, que desaparecera "por arte de magia".


----------



## Xiux (9 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No pasa nada, que lo han hecho muy complicado por lo que dije antes.
> 
> Si Usted tenia las acc. el dia 30 le habra aparecido "por arte de magia" una posicion en el Depot. ISIN DE000ENAG1F7 (E.ON TECHN. WAHLDIVIDENDENANTEILE) con 0 y valor 0 -invendible-
> 
> ...



Gracias mosca, si que lo hacen complicado para gacelas como uno, mi banco es un desastre en info 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2014)

Guanas tardes.
La conga en MTS la suspendemos sine die.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 May 2014)

He entrado en Tef, ¡Maty power!


----------



## Topongo (9 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Guanas tardes.
> La conga en MTS la suspendemos sine die.



Hombre conga tenemos... el tema es que pandoro es el que la organiza...
:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2014)

Bankia ha perforado el 1,40, excavando hacia abajo.


----------



## Cantor (9 May 2014)

Gracias hombre-mosca, pues eso, yo no cuento con dividendo ni nada, cuento con salirme con plusvis en un rango temporal de días/semanas, partiendo de 13.16, pero como no sé AT, pues por eso le preguntaba al pirata (o usted o cualquier otro que sepa), para ver qué punto sería bueno para salirse...


----------



## bertok (9 May 2014)

ACI powah !!!







Sigue en su lateral.

Una pesadilla ronda mi cabeza, las putas carboneras bajando a los mínimos de sus pautas de precio y el SP preparando una masacre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Espero no acertar porque se comerían al menos un 20% de caída adicional en cuestión de pocas semanas 8:8:8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2014)

No se que tiene el carbón que me vuelve loco. Yo estaba pensando precisamente meterle un tirito a ACI ...8:

Deshaciendo posiciones en GOW, AMD y HCI, todos en positivo menos HCI que he palmado un poco. No me gusta nada el percal usano. Estos nos van a dar el susto en mayo finalmente.

Sigo en ANR ( para los nietos que se suele decir) y ARIA.


----------



## ane agurain (9 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Paso a saludar y dejo esta noticia para los mittales: ArcelorMittal reduce sus pérdidas un 40% en el primer trimestre, hasta 205 millones - elEconomista.es



que no que no, que no supera los 12 ::


seguimos radar para a3 y bio

natra y mtba hoy ni tan mal, la segunda da entrada aún, la primera riesgo.



esta semana debería haber sido muy bajista, y ha sido plana al final. como el fibo en el tiempo falla a veces por una unidad...:: tiene que ser la semana que viene sí o sí


----------



## mpbk (9 May 2014)

hoooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaa

me ha saltado el profit del doble suelo de gamesa, 1000 euretes que he ganado esta semana, poco más he hecho.

si lo llego a saber quizás lo muevo porque se irá a maximos


----------



## bradomín (9 May 2014)

¿Dos horas sin comentario alguno? 

Sobre ArceloMittal, es una acción que trolea al maximo. Cuando crees que por fin romperá al alza, bofetada guanosa en toda regla.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 May 2014)

bradomín dijo:


> ¿Dos horas sin comentario alguno?
> 
> Sobre ArceloMittal, es una acción que trolea al maximo. Cuando crees que por fin romperá al alza, bofetada guanosa en toda regla.



Todos esperan el turnaround, pero el sector no tiene entrada de capital para ello, de momento.







Janus dijo:


> preparados para el escape de JC Penney.



Ufff lleva un mes consumiendo tiempo, crees que tiene combustible para subir? Si hay correcion del sp se quedara sin gas...


----------



## bertok (9 May 2014)

Jaaaaaaaanus, ¿te acuerdas de la larga conversación del otro día respecto al Shale Gas?. Te dije que las puras extractoras del Shale Gas iban a quebrar y que sólo hacían dinero las que ponían las tuberías, los camiones, .....

Es un puto bluff que a base de deuda y dineraco de la puta FED y su QE ha conseguido mantener a flote la Administración Obama.

Cogido de un buen forero

El atracón de deuda basura de los perforadores de esquistos para mantenerse en la rueda sinfín: El atracón de deuda basura de los perforadores de esquistos para mantenerse en la rueda sinfín | Crisis Energética


Por su interés público, traducimos al castellano y colocamos en nuestra web esta noticia de Bloomberg, una compañía estadounidense que fundó el anterior alcalde de la ciudad de Nueva York, con ayudas varias, entre otros de Salomon Brothers y un 20% de inversión de Merryl Lynch. Bloomberg ofrece software financiero para análisis y plataformas de comercio de capital, servicio de datos y noticias para las empresas financieras y organizaciones en todo el mundo, datos y noticias. Tiene una tercera parte del mercado, similar a Thomson Reuters. Es decir, alguien nada sospechoso de ser un apocalíptico o un pesimista inveterado. El artículo va firmado por Asjylin Loder el pasado 30 de abril de 2014

Shale Drillers Feast on Junk Debt to Stay on Treadmill - Bloomberg

y lo consideramos importante para tratar de entender la locura de las inversiones en el gas y el petróleo de esquistos

Rice Energy Inc. (RICE), es un productor de gas natural que tiene créditos con alto riesgo, a pesar de lo cual consiguió 900 millones de dólares en tan solo tres días de abril, unos 150 millones más de los que andaba buscando.

No está mal para la primera emisión de bonos de la compañía con base en Canonsburg, Pennsylvania, después de salir a bolsa en enero. Especialmente puesto que lleva tres años seguidos perdiendo dinero, que ha perforado menos de 50 pozos –la mayoría de los cuales han recibido nombres de superhéroes y camiones monstruosos- y que dijo que gastará 4,09 $ por cada dólar que gane en 2014.

El impulse estadounidense en busca de la independencia energética, se está respaldando en préstamos calificados como basura, que han sido tan iportantes como los logros tecnológicos que permitieron el festival de perforaciones. Mientras el mercado de deuda de altos rendimientos se ha duplicado en tamaño desde finales de 2004, la cantidad de bonos emitida por las compañías de exploración y producción (de esquistos) se ha multiplicado por nueve, según Barclays Plc. Esto es lo que está permitiendo mantenerse a la revolución de los esquistos, incluso aunque las compañías gasten el dinero más rápidamente que lo ingresan

“Los inversores están bebiendo cantidades industriales de refrescos llenos de burbujas” , dijo Tim Gramatovich, quien ayuda a gestionar fondos por más de 800 millones de dólares como director jefe de inversiones de Peritus Asset Management LLC, compañía radicada en Santa Barbara. “Los inversores pierden la disciplina. Dejan de hacer cálculos. Se olvidan de la contabilidad. Están soñando sueños y eso es lo que está sucediendo con el auge de los esquistos”









*La producción total de petróleo de los EE. UU. llegará a su cenit en 2019 con 9,61 millones de barriles (diarios), según el escenario de referencia de la Energy Information Administration.* Esta agencia incluye el petróleo ligero de roca compacta y el de esquistos .

Activos de calidad

Rice Energy pudo obtener financiación tan fácilmente por la calidad de sus activos, que se encuentran en algunas de las mejores áreas de Marcellus, una formación de esquistos en el subsuelo de Pennsylvania occidental y el el oeste de Virginia y por el éxito de esta compañía perforadora en estos lugares, dijo Gray Lisenby, que es el director financiero de Rice. La demanda fue de hecho tan elevada que a principios de este mes, Rice paró una gira de campaña por cuatro ciudades para incentivar a los prestamistas. El interés de los inversores, después de las tres primeras ciudades sobrepasó las expectativas, dijo Lisenby.

Las empresas que tienen una deuda elevada respecto de sus ingresos, utilizan bonos basura para conseguir efectivo. Los inversores consiguen mayores ingresos por la mayor probabilidad de que no lleguen a devolverles lo prestado. Este tipo de deuda está demandado porque la Reserva Federal ha mantenido sus tasas de interés prácticamente a cero durante más de cinco años, lo que ha hundido los ingresos de inversiones más seguras. La popularidad ha forzado a la baja los costes de inversión en las compañías que tratan de extraer el petróleo y el gas natural atrapado en capas de rocas muy profundas como las de los esquistos de Bakken en Dakota del Norte o el Eagle Ford en Texas.

La oferta de bonos de Rice Energy de este mes, ha ssido calificada como CCC+ por Standard & Poor’s, unos siete niveles por debajo de inversiones de calidad o un nivel por encima de lo que algunos inversores institucionales, tales como fondos de pensiones o compañías de seguros están autorizadas a comprar. Standard & Poor’s dice que la deuda calificada como CCC es “actualmente vulnerable al impago” y en condiciones adversas, los bonos con esa calificación probablemente no serán pagados de vuelta. Aún así, Rice Energy pudo conseguir créditos al 6,25% Esto se compara con el 9,5% de otros bonos con calificaciones similares, según el índice Merryl Lynch del Bank of America. 










Mejores clasificaciones

Algunas compañías han podido realizar sus actividades de perforación con créditos mejor calificados. El pasado diciembre, Continental Resources, Inc (CLR) con sede en Oklahoma, que es la compañía perforadora más activa de la cuenca de Bakken, vio su calificación mejorada de bono basura a Baa3, en el margen inferior del nivel adecuado de inversiones, según Moody’s Investors Service. Otros como Chesapeake Energy Corp (CHP) han hecho cambios para mejorar su posición frente a las compañías de valoración de activos. Chesapeake, con sede en la ciudad de Oklahoma, ha vendido 16.000 millones de dólares en activos en los últimos dos años, ha reducido sus gastos y refinanciado la deuda y S&P ha dicho que está considerando elevar la calificación de la compañía.

Acuerdos sobre la deuda

*Por otro lado los últimos contratiempos de Forest Oil Corp. (FST)’s muestran cómo puede salir el tiro por la culata a la estrategia de pedir prestado continuamente para seguir perforando. Forest vendió 1.300 millones de dólares en activos en 2013 para seguir perforando. Después, en febrero, esta compañía productora de petróleo y gas, con sede en Denver, anunció resultados decepcionantes de sus acciones en Eagle Ford. Forest no consiguió nuevas entradas de dinero suficientes para mantenerse a flote de sus deudas. Tanto S&P como Moody’s redujeron sus perspectivas de crédito a negativas.

Los bonos de Forest se hundieron. Sus 577,9 millones de dólares de espectaculares notas al 7,25 con vencimiento en 2019, se cambiaron en el mercado a 88 céntimos de dólar el 22 de abril, según Trace, el sistema de información de precios de bonos de la Autoridad Reguladora de la Industria Financiera; una caída desde el tope de 98,4 céntimos de dólar del 24 de febrero. Larry Busnardo, director de relaciones con los inversores de Forest Oil no respondió a las llamadas pidiendo sus comentarios.

“Se trata de un negocio de cubito de hielo derritiéndose”, dijo Mike Kelly, un analista energético de Global Hunter Securities en Houston. “Si tu producción no crece, estás acabado”*

Deuda barata

De las 97 compañías de exploración y producción que valora S&P, 75 están por debajo del nivel razonable para conceder créditos. El rendimiento promedio de las compañías energéticas de exploración y producción, valoradas como basura, ha caído al 5,4% del 8,1% a finales de 2009, comparado con una caída del 5,21% desde el 9,06% para todas las compañías valoradas por debajo del nivel aconsejable de inversión, según Barclays.

La deuda barata, junto con los avances en perforación horizontal y fracturación hidráulica o fracking, han impulsado la producciónb de petróleo estadounnidense hasta niveles no vistos hace 26 años. El año pasado, el país produjo el 87% de su propia energía, colocándose en niveles de independencia de fuentes externas, como no lo había estado desde 1985, según la Energy Information Administration.
Es un auge caro. Este año se gastarán unos 156.000 millones de dólares en exploración y producción en los EE. UU., según un informe de diciembre de los analistas de Barclays dirigido por James West. Es un 8,5% más que el año pasado y sobrepasa las previsiones de que los crecimientos de gastos generales creciesen un 6,1%, dijeron los analistas.

La rueda sinfín del gasto

“¿Quién podrá o querrá financiar la perforación de millones de hectáreas y cietnos de miles de pozos en continua pérdida?” escribió el mes pasado Ivan Sandrea, un investigador asociado del Oxford Institute for Energy Studies de Inglaterra, en un informe. “La benevolencia de los mercados de capitales estadounidenses no puede durar eternamente”.
El gasto no acaba nunca, dijo Virendra Chauhan, analista de Energy Aspects en Londres. Dado que la producción de los pozos de esquistos decae de forma muy acusada ya en el primer año, los productores están obligados a seguir perforando cada vez más para mantener la producción. Esto significa tener que vender los propios activos y seguir pidiendo más dinero.

“Todo el auge del esquisto es realmente una rueda sinfín de gasto de capital y de deuda”, dijo Chauhan.
El acceso al mercado de bonos de alto rendimiento ha permitido a los perforadores de esquistos gastar más dinero que el que recuperan. Las compañías catalogadas como basura (junk) de exploración y producción gastaron el año pasado 2,11 dólares por cada dólar que obtuvieron, según un análisis de Barclays de 37 firmas.
Capitán Planeta

Rice Energy consumirá por encima de su flujo de caja en 2015, según Moody’s. Rice dice que piensa invertir 1.230 millones de dólares este año en construir ductos, comprar terrenos y perforar en la zona de Marcellus, donde la empresa ya tiene pozos con nombres tales como Hulk, Capitán Planeta y Mojo, así como en la cercana formación de Utica en Ohio. Su primer pozo en Utica falló, lo que supuso una pérdida de 8,1 millones de dólares el año pasado, según los datos de la empresa. Su segundo intento está en curso.

Los analistas accionariales dicen que les gusta el potencial de crecimiento de Rice. Sterne, Agee & Leach Inc, una agencia de corredores ubicada en Birmingham, Alabama, valoró a la firma como “compra” en febrero, poco después de la oferta pública de acciones inicial. Howard Weil, una división del banco Nova Scotia con base en Toronto, dijo que las acciones de Rice serían mejores que otras en la misma línea de negocio. Las acciones han subido un 38% desde la oferta pública de acciones inicial.

“Las compañías de exploración y producción que tienen pozos en “puntos dulces” son capaces de elevar su deuda porque disponen de un valor de respaldo significativo y no se ven como de alto riesgo por parte de los inversores”, dijo en un correo electrónico Lisenby el director financiero de Rice.

“La calidad de los activos y el éxito de las operaciones suponen ingresos y creación de valor de cara a la deuda y a los tenedores de acciones”, dijo. “Los inversores son bastante agudos a la hora de reconocer esto en las empresas y a recompensar las que tienen esta cualidades”.

Con todo, el banco central estadounidense ha mantenido las tasas de interés cercanas a cero desde diciembre de 2008. Un aumento de las mismas, como se espera para 2015, podría hacer que los inversores salieran de ahí en busca de inversiones más seguras.

“Es un perfecto ardid para que los inversores pierdan mucho dinero”, dijo Gramatovich. “El modelo es insostenible”



.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2014)

Claudio Vargas tiene un artículo acerca del bluff del shale gas y en theoilcrash también tocan el tema a menudo

Fraking, Mentiras y Cintas de Vídeo - Rankia


----------



## ane agurain (9 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Claudio Vargas tiene un artículo acerca del bluff del shale gas y en theoilcrash también tocan el tema a menudo
> 
> Fraking, Mentiras y Cintas de Vídeo - Rankia



daniel lacalle desaprueba este post


----------



## Chila (9 May 2014)

buff q suerte haber vendido mts e iag a primera hora pq han guaneado a base de bien.
Me quedo con bme e ibe.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> daniel lacalle desaprueba este post



'Fracking' sí, por favor - LLENO DE ENERGÍA - Cotizalia.com

Este es el artículo. Mirad los comentarios xD


----------



## ane agurain (9 May 2014)

mala pinta para algunos bancos:


----------



## atman (10 May 2014)

Buenos días señor Draghi...

Saxobank Warns China Is Exporting Deflation (And It's Not Going To Stop Anytime Soon) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Janus (10 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaaaanus, ¿te acuerdas de la larga conversación del otro día respecto al Shale Gas?. Te dije que las puras extractoras del Shale Gas iban a quebrar y que sólo hacían dinero las que ponían las tuberías, los camiones, .....
> 
> Es un puto bluff que a base de deuda y dineraco de la puta FED y su QE ha conseguido mantener a flote la Administración Obama.
> 
> ...




Las empresas capitalizan en bolsa el valor de sus acciones y queda fuera la deuda que termina por conformar el EV. No es matemática pura y muchas lo que hacen es engordar el EV vía deuda sin que la capitalización esté afectada. Lo puedes ver en multitud de cotizaciones en donde han subido una barbaridad mientras que su deuda senior y junk queda al margen.

Si te refieres a que con el paso del tiempo quebrarán ........... OK como le va a pasar también a KO y a todas las acciones. Es su esencia, nacer crecer y morir.

Mientras tanto es absurdo perderse el raylly. Recuerda que hace más de año y medio vengo diciendo que hay que estar en la energía usana.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días señor Draghi...
> 
> Saxobank Warns China Is Exporting Deflation (And It's Not Going To Stop Anytime Soon) | Zero Hedge



Es interesante, aunque me gustaría ver las balanzas comerciales de EE.UU con china y compararlas con la Europea vaya.

Por otra parte, no acabo de entender el concepto de exportar inflación o deflación.

---------- Post added 10-may-2014 at 12:35 ----------

Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones del Mundo Físico - Rankia


----------



## pipoapipo (10 May 2014)

aprovecho para felicitar a pecata, ghkghk, cantor y ajetreo, espero q a todos les vaya bien con sus nuevas adquisiciones  

en el post #411 hablo cordobesa y paso bastante desapercibido...

tambien aprovecho para saludar a mi madre y a la hija de ajetreo )


----------



## ane agurain (10 May 2014)

saxobank es el que decia que el CAC40 este año -40%


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> saxobank es el que decia que el CAC40 este año -40%



no creas que no lo merecen ...


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2014)

Que ganas tengo que pasen las elecciones europeas...para que toda esta panda de opulentos crápulas vuelvan a su infecto agujero...asi volveremos a la normalidad que no es otra que aquí no hay europa ni leches solo alibaba y los 40 ladrones

El eurodiputado Godfrey Bloom, al resto de parlamentarios: "Os van a colgar y con razón" (VÍDEO)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2014)

LET'S GO!!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://img.tapatalk.com
> /d/14/05/10/5e4asaje.jpg
> 
> LET'S GO!!!!!!!
> ...



:ouch::ouch::ouch: joooooeeerr parece valde-bobos ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (10 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Otro mes más en que podemos arruinarnos.
> 
> Sobre todo con noticias así.
> 
> ...



Yo en el enlace sólo veo a una girafa marchosa :XX:


----------



## atman (10 May 2014)

Joder... me acabo de enterar... en todas partes cuecen habas...

Resulta que amigo Gehry, está destrozando la Bois de Boulogne en París con un monstruo de cristal y acero que no deja de ser un autoplagio de su obra original que fué el Guggenheim de Bilbao... 







El tipo éste puso un huevo en su día, y desde entonces se dedica a hacer copias del mismo por todo el mundo. Copias cobradas a precios astronómicos por cierto (ese engendro está proyecto que cueste 143 millones de euros, y no tengo claro quien pone la pasta, aunque lo intuyo). Pero es que cada copia es peor que la anterior... a ver... que un edificio tiene que satisfacer unas necesidades que van más allá de la egolatría y el snobismo, tiene que tener una funcionalidad...

Pero es que aquí la cosa es gorda... la Bois de Boulogne es el pulmón de París. Una gran zona verde, tranquila y llena de historia, que ha acabado siendo, en cierto modo, como la casa de Campo de Madrid, con sus putas y tal...

Un terreno evidentemente público y no urbanizable que había tratado de conservarse... hasta hace poco. El ayuntamiento de París llegó a saltarse sus propias normas urbanísticas primero y cambiarlas después y "bordear la legalidad" regalando dicho terreno a la Fundación Louis Vuitton y otorgándole permiso para edificar... nada menos que ese monstruo que les he puesto arriba.

Hubo demandas judiciales por medio, pero, igual que pasa aquí, la castuza es la castuza y la obra ya está terminándose...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch: joooooeeerr parece valde-bobos ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:



Que coño, casa de aperos a 10min andando de graná







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que coño, casa de aperos a 10min andando de graná
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuán extrema crueldad.

Te vas a dar un festín de adobo de pechopalomo ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2014)

Pechopalomo dice el malafollá....






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 10-may-2014 at 16:46 ----------

Me he encontrado con familiares del algotrader






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Janus (10 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no creas que no lo merecen ...



It can't stand the light outside of gavacholandia.

---------- Post added 10-may-2014 at 16:02 ----------

El hombre vivo más viejo del mundo es un especialista en ciencias ocultas de 111 años y vive en Nueva York.

Alexander Imich, que nació en Polonia en 1903 y sobrevivió a un gulag soviético, emigró a Estados Unidos en los años 50.

Cumplió 111 en febrero y recibió el título al "más viejo vivo" el mes pasado, según el Grupo de Investigación Gerontológica de Torrance, California.

Sin embargo, Imich aún está lejos de ser la persona viva más vieja del mundo. 66 mujeres son más ancianas que él, y la más mayor de todas, la japonesa Misao Okawa, tiene 116.

Aficionado al pollo y al chocolate, Imich dice en una entrevista en su apartamento del Upper West Side de Manhattan que tiene buenos genes para una larga vida. Su padre, dijo, llegó a los 90.

*"Pero la vida que vives es igual o más importante que la longevidad"*, dijo.

Imich, que editó una antología llamada "Increíbles cuentos de lo paranormal" en 1995, a la edad de 92 años, dice que aún piensa en el futuro.

"Hay cosas que me gustaría conseguir", dijo. "Pero no tengo muy claro qué o cuándo".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2014)

Janus, say no to drugs. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Janus (10 May 2014)

un poquito de magia antes de cambiar el veneno a la noche.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCxlhif5pd0#t=1210


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

Siempre eternos y tenía que ser Billy Joe :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]tZW1Fe2jkaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Claudio Vargas tiene un artículo acerca del bluff del shale gas y en theoilcrash también tocan el tema a menudo
> 
> Fraking, Mentiras y Cintas de Vídeo - Rankia



Lo del peak oil es mas serio de lo que parece, Noruega ya lo esta pasando mal, en Brasil ya son varias las petroleras quebradas y por si esto fuese poco el otro día mi profesora filipina me contó que en su país se esta liando la marimorena con China por el petroleo.


http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoCo..._vietnam_y_filipinas_por_islas_en_disputa.asp


Pero que no pasa nada, el petroleo es infinito....o puede que no?


----------



## Tono (10 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que coño, casa de aperos a 10min andando de graná


----------



## juan35 (10 May 2014)

Va por ustedes:
Billy Idol - L.A. Woman - YouTube


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 May 2014)

La panceta no tiene muy buena pinta, quizás un poco de aceite le ayudaría a coger color.


----------



## ane agurain (10 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joder... me acabo de enterar... en todas partes cuecen habas...
> 
> Resulta que amigo Gehry, está destrozando la Bois de Boulogne en París con un monstruo de cristal y acero que no deja de ser un autoplagio de su obra original que fué el Guggenheim de Bilbao...
> 
> ...



plagio? imposible


----------



## Janus (10 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo del peak oil es mas serio de lo que parece, Noruega ya lo esta pasando mal, en Brasil ya son varias las petroleras quebradas y por si esto fuese poco el otro día mi profesora filipina me contó que en su país se esta liando la marimorena con China por el petroleo.
> 
> 
> Aumenta tensi?n entre China, Vietnam y Filipinas por islas en disputa - El Colombiano
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (10 May 2014)

interesting

Campa (Santander) demuestra que la Bolsa sube por los bancos centrales - Noticias de Economía


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2014)

Buen fin de semana a todos...








Radar Market-Los bancos centrales artífices del ciclo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 May 2014)

Mañana te hago la competencia a la brasa. :
Ya pondre foto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La panceta no tiene muy buena pinta, quizás un poco de aceite le ayudaría a coger color.



Que fasi eh critica (la plancha calentaba de forma anisotropa )







La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mañana te hago la competencia a la brasa. :
> Ya pondre foto.



A disfrutar!


Dia exxxxxxxplendido!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (11 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que fasi eh critica (la plancha calentaba de forma anisotropa )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invita a una barbacoa  A mi no me importa como este la panceta ya me encargo yo de llevar unos buenos chuletones, suficientemente buenos como para hacer ladrar a todos los perros a 10 km a la redonda xDD


----------



## Tono (11 May 2014)

El mejor tema que he escuchado en mucho tiempo, country-pop del bueno. 
Ayer en eurovisión.
Ganó la próxima chica Bond, algo así como la viva imagen del Cristo de la buena muerte.



[YOUTUBE]bWe8PRsW4T0[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 11:41 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Invita a una barbacoa  A mi no me importa como este la panceta ya me encargo yo de llevar unos buenos chuletones, suficientemente buenos como para hacer ladrar a todos los perros a 10 km a la redonda xDD




donde hay que apuntarse 
yo pongo la bebida


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2014)

Buenos días...
Sinceramente yo me pierdo ya con estas cifras y mi corta mente no alcanza a comprender la magnitud de este embolado...








Japan Debt Update: ¥1,020,000,000,000,000.00 | Zero Hedge

A vigilar con posibilidad de buen Risk:Reward...


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Sinceramente yo me pierdo ya con estas cifras y mi corta mente no alcanza a comprender la magnitud de este embolado...
> 
> 
> ...



Abre los ojos y no tengas miedo 8:

El ser humano sólo sabe hacer una cosa: sobrevivir y adaptarse a las circunstancias *sean las que sean*.

Vienen lustros complicados para quién no supo ver que 4 son más que 2.


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Abre los ojos y no tengas miedo 8:
> 
> El ser humano sólo sabe hacer una cosa: sobrevivir y adaptarse a las circunstancias *sean las que sean*.
> 
> Vienen lustros complicados para quién no supo ver que 4 son más que 2.



Bertok, ya tengo los huevos pelados de tanta batalla y me han dado muchas hostias en los mercados como para tener miedo a estas alturas ... 
¿Tú cómo lo ves? ¿Crees q saldrá bien este experimento? ¿O ya está todo inventado y la hostia será de aúpa?...
Me gustaría saber tu opinión... ienso:


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Bertok, ya tengo los huevos pelados de tanta batalla y me han dado muchas hostias en los mercados como para tener miedo a estas alturas ...
> ¿Tú cómo lo ves? ¿Crees q saldrá bien este experimento? ¿O ya está todo inventado y la hostia será de aúpa?...
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión... ienso:



Creo que estamos haciendo techo de mercado o muy cerca de él.

Me compensa preservar capital y pipear de vez en cuando.

Encontrarás a quién defienda que estamos en los albores del mayor mercado alcista de la historia y otros que la bolsa usana caerá el 90%. No es cuestión de poseer la verdad absoluta. Cada uno gestiona su capital y valora sus riesgo como mejor sabe :|


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que estamos haciendo techo de mercado o muy cerca de él.
> 
> Me compensa preservar capital y pipear de vez en cuando.
> 
> Encontrarás a quién defienda que estamos en los albores del mayor mercado alcista de la historia y otros que la bolsa usana caerá el 90%. No es cuestión de poseer la verdad absoluta. Cada uno gestiona su capital y valora sus riesgo como mejor sabe :|



Muchas gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (11 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El mejor tema que he escuchado en mucho tiempo, country-pop del bueno.
> Ayer en eurovisión.
> Ganó la próxima chica Bond, algo así como la viva imagen del Cristo de la buena muerte.
> 
> ...



servidor pone el hambre y la sed , tambien puede recitar poemas :Aplauso:


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2014)

Posible oportunidad de trading para los días venideros...

thewavetrading - $DAX: Maybe the large sideways has formed a Barrier Triangle... | StockTwits







Y un poco más de cañaaaaa!!!!!!



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ZFo7rG1ac64[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]x3TYSKL29xo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1NJodmLTDG8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RzD5liOMQyw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]x913Uv-TZUQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nA32OPqanc0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6ODhJefxNIc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-rS_ndjESGU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eK2-Dloy89Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]989Gj6rIqlk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RwpbRQAeEeA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xXW_W4D8uhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]syMhJMmGEIc[/YOUTUBE]

dame mas mantequilla....ella quiere mas mantequilla.... 

ajetreo no mire, q es la cancion polaca de eurovision pero .... :cook:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 May 2014)

La conga de MTS quizás os interese esta opinión vista en el blog de Carlos Maria


Se cumplió el rebote sobre la zona 10,60 euros para hacer pull al canal creciente perdido en el zona 12,10 euros que comentamos en el análisis de mediados de marzo sobre todos los plazos. En el largo plazo se mantiene el lateral sin demasiadas novedades, el precio necesita de alguna situación de apoyo para que pueda volver a crecer y quizás, esta tenga que venir de volver a probar la zona de soporte citada.


----------



## sr.anus (11 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Sinceramente yo me pierdo ya con estas cifras y mi corta mente no alcanza a comprender la magnitud de este embolado...
> 
> 
> ...




nada de madmax ...








todo el fin de semana y ni unas boobs, costumbres y tal...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 May 2014)

Bertok alguna película buena para la tarde?


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bertok alguna película buena para la tarde?



Peliculón: *El Pacto de Silencio*. La ví de viaje y me tuvo atado a la butaca.

Tengo bajando *Snowpiercer*. Esta la veo esta noche porque tengo una semana difícil por delante.

Si quieres reprimir tus instintos :::::::: .... *No one Lives*

[YOUTUBE]I0aj80JG7-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Peliculón: *El Pacto de Silencio*. La ví de viaje y me tuvo atado a la butaca.
> 
> Tengo bajando *Snowpiercer*. Esta la veo esta noche porque tengo una semana difícil por delante.
> 
> ...



La de snowpiercer ya la vi y no me gusto, muy cutrilla....

Veremos la del pacto de silencio


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La de snowpiercer ya la vi y no me gusto, muy cutrilla....
> 
> Veremos la del pacto de silencio



silogismo:

sabiendo de donde son esas chicas.... se puede saber cual ese pais de las maravillas......me lanzo.... cataluña? ::

al menos usted sabe el percal q se gasta el video :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 May 2014)

Vamos peor ke el jato harto d pisco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Vamos peor ke el jato harto d pisco.



Délen ahi!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (11 May 2014)

para mí 10.60 no es la zona de rebote.
si el ralph35 corrige estas semanas que ya no hay tanto dividendo Y QUE LE TOCA YA, cohone, es posible los 10.10


sobre eurovision, como siempre, gana lo más frilki y no la mejor. holanda. y un bellezon.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 May 2014)

Veo señales everywhere.






---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 18:38 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Veo señales everywhere.



Al loro con lo ke hay pasada la curva.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 May 2014)

Hombre, es que aquí, en España, osos dificil es que se los encuentre en la carretera....:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2014)

Ni gacelas ni leones... vaya mierda de país :ouch: 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (11 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Veo señales everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no es Galicia, es en Asturias ienso:

y si la carne que hay en la parrilla viene de esas vacas, estamos hablando de delicatessen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2014)

La farsa y el pathetico empeñados en no ganar la liga, menos mal que el madrid es generoso y les ha obligado a que en el último partido se devidan :: 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

Me da pena tener que escribir esto pero el destino tiene escondida una posibilidad nada desdeñable de dejar al Atlético sin liga (perdiendo en casa contra el Farsa) y sin la Champions (perdiendo la final contra el Real Madrid).

Sería un final demasiado duro después de la temporada que han hecho y no haría más agrandar la leyenda del pupas.

Que ganen la liga y sean subcampeones de la Champions :::::: habrían hecho una temporada excelente 8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2014)

La farsa esta hecha trizas, son ritmo de competicion, malos rollos entrenador-directiva y jugadores-directiva. Tendria que aparecer la mujer barbuda para que ganase la farsa....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La farsa esta hecha trizas, son ritmo de competicion, malos rollos entrenador-directiva y jugadores-directiva. Tendria que aparecer la mujer barbuda para que ganase la farsa....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



A un partido, el atlético es capaz de cualquier cosa buena o mala.

Además está la nada desdeñable posibilidad de errores arbitrales a favor del farsa 8:8:8:


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)




----------



## Chila (11 May 2014)

El barca tiene la pptra de ganar ligas en el ultimo partido sin merecerlas.


----------



## ane agurain (11 May 2014)

he mirado el futbol y el madrid ha perdido 5 puntos en estos 2 partidos.
si hubiese ganado esos 5 hubiera ganado la copa

una pregunta, sumados los 3 equipos, hay 10 españoles?


----------



## egarenc (11 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> El barca tiene la pptra de ganar ligas en el ultimo partido sin merecerlas.



el merecimiento es algo abstracto, sobretodo cuando estamos valorando estrictamente al equipo que suma cuantitativamente más puntos durante una competición de 9 meses. No obstante, si este año no la gana el Atlético, es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## paulistano (11 May 2014)

Una pena. Acabo de llegar del estadio.

El sentimiento EN EL DIA DE HOY era de frustración, ya que ganando hoy eramos campeones.....

Si bien hablando en el previo con la gente, EN EL CONJUNTO DEL AÑO el sentimiento es de exito total.

En agosto era impensable que pudiése un equipo con las limitaciones del atleti, hacerse un nombre en Europa y estar a un empate de ser campeón de liga.

Si no se gana nada no hay problema, temporadón en la que hmos disfrutado como hacía años, y si se gana todo pues ya dejamos esto y nos dedicamos a la petanca8:


----------



## ane agurain (11 May 2014)

unas lineas por si se torciese el ibex esta semana


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> unas lineas por si se torciese el ibex esta semana



ohl presenta resultados y parece que van a ser buenos tiene mucha fuerza, veremos si hay algo detras... y tambien esta semana veremos que hace imtech y como reaciona pero pinta mal, ni emitiendo ni vendiendo consiguen quitarse todo y si venden ingresan menos... Ane como ves peugot en el comechicis ahora que ja figura la caida y arcelor?


----------



## ane agurain (12 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ohl presenta resultados y parece que van a ser buenos tiene mucha fuerza, veremos si hay algo detras... y tambien esta semana veremos que hace imtech y como reaciona pero pinta mal, ni emitiendo ni vendiendo consiguen quitarse todo y si venden ingresan menos... Ane como ves peugot en el comechicis ahora que ja figura la caida y arcelor?



y en navarra les han renovado hasta 2045 un contrato de agua, pone en portada de algun diario regional


El Gobierno pagará 903,4 millones por el canal. Diario de Noticias de Navarra



para añgo la H de OHL es "navarra"


----------



## mpbk (12 May 2014)

buenos dias wapisimos.

sabéis que sigo dentro de mediaset y no estoy nada comodo?

santander está en resistencia...vendo o.........


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



muchas gracias, me has animado el dia, ahora a ver si nueron hace algo interesante....


----------



## amago45 (12 May 2014)

Buenos días.
de vuelta a la capital tras unos días de vacaciones por tierras (aguas) Venecianas.

Sigue el culebrón Prisa - Telefónica - Mediaset ... a ver que pescamos


----------



## Durmiente (12 May 2014)

Por lo pronto, parece que se avecina un día de nuevas bajadas (leves...). Al menos, por ahora.


----------



## Robopoli (12 May 2014)

Analisis mañanero:

- Fumbol: Ayer hicimos el ridículo furgolisticamente hablando. Ahora solo queda esperar que el atleti gane la liga y no haga el pupas otra vez y el madrid se lleve la Copa de Uropa. 

- Borsa: Creo que nadie lo ha comentado pero el Dow Jones cerró en máximos el viernes. SP500 cerquita cerquita y Nasdaq a lo suyo como viene pasando en este año. Durante la semana podría romperse el lateral sin muchos esfuerzos y entrar en el arrcishhmo tan ansiado. También se podría dar el vigesimo séptimo rebote y guanear un poco en cuyo caso no se donde cohones iba a parar el Nasdaq que ya está en unos niveles de por sí bastante peligrosillos.


----------



## Chila (12 May 2014)

Animo paulistano.
A puntuar a barcelona.


----------



## moisty70 (12 May 2014)

Ya que está esto parado aprovecho para preguntaros una cosilla de la que no encuentro respuesta por la red.

¿Porque durante la ampliación de colonial, y por ejemplo ahora con la de neuron, la compra de acciones vía derechos tiene o tenía un descuento sobre el 10%?

Porque entiendo que lo normal debería será vender las acciones y comprar derechos y no se hace.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


>




Que cabrón el bertok, me he tenido que logear para dar un thanks.


----------



## ghkghk (12 May 2014)

Fuera de MTS a 11.40. 

Hay que asumir también las derrotas.


----------



## peseteuro (12 May 2014)

Pasaba por aqui y como no puedo quitar de la cabeza Eurovisión (a las polacas, no al travelo ) ...










... y por hablar de bolsa sigo con el piñón fijo de que en *breve* vamos a ver las bajadas que se empezaron a gestar pocos días atrás, mi sistema me las pinta bien gordas así que suerte con las plusvis a los cortos


----------



## Topongo (12 May 2014)

Me cago en todos vuestros gifs, que algunos foreamos desde el curro, poned spoilers cabrones que casi echo todo el cafe con la tetona esta, menos mal que no había nadie cerca...
Por lo demás para mi dia guanoso en la cartera corto-medio placista con la "demigrancia" de Mittal...
Me quedaré de momento...


----------



## paulistano (12 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en todos vuestros gifs, que algunos foreamos desde el curro, poned spoilers cabrones que casi echo todo el cafe con la tetona esta, menos mal que no había nadie cerca...
> Por lo demás para mi dia guanoso en la cartera corto-medio placista con la "demigrancia" de Mittal...
> Me quedaré de momento...



Yohe puesto a la venta mitad de la posi de SAB si le da por guanear y me vuela el SL....

Hay que asegurar plusvis sí o sí:no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de MTS a 11.40.
> 
> Hay que asumir también las derrotas.




Bueno, en tu caso supongo que es más llevadero ... o:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

hola que aze mis azulados amigos , nos pitufamos unas drogas ? :Baile: :ouch:


----------



## Muttley (12 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de MTS a 11.40.
> 
> Hay que asumir también las derrotas.



Aguanto dentro de MTS como un campeón. Compré en buen momento y tengo colchón. Creo que tiene potencial a medio plazo.


----------



## IRobot (12 May 2014)

A los güenos días. Yo volví ayer de hacer las Américas y veo que no han habido muchos cambios durante la semana pasada, ni peponazo ni descenso a los infiernos. 

Ayer me estuve poniendo al día del hilo. Yendo por partes:

- Primero felicitar a los futuros papis del hilo Pecata, Ghkghk y Cantor.
- Segundo felicitar a Ajetreo por su reciente adquisición. Espero que eso no la aleje de los mercados y la podamos seguir viendo por aquí.
- Y tercero... tercero el Madrid...


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en todos vuestros gifs, que algunos foreamos desde el curro, poned spoilers cabrones que casi echo todo el cafe con la tetona esta, menos mal que no había nadie cerca...
> Por lo demás para mi dia guanoso en la cartera corto-medio placista con la "demigrancia" de Mittal...
> Me quedaré de momento...



Yo a las MTS, igual que a FCEL, las voy a llamar "acciones antimontoro". Su evolución me va a hacer tenerlas a más de un año.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 May 2014)

Es un poco de cachondeo lo de bankia...cuantas veces ha empezado la sesion como un cohete para irse desinflando hasta acabar cerrando con el peloton de los torpes? ::


----------



## ane agurain (12 May 2014)

vaya meneo en CDR


----------



## Xiux (12 May 2014)

Buen Día,

Vaya Gifs para un lunes, coincido con lo de las polacas

Siguen las IBE en el buen camino.

Las Bankias y Realias, no sé para que las mantengo en vez de soltarlas en los momentos mas dulces.


----------



## Topongo (12 May 2014)

A mi personalmente estar en BKIA con el cada vez más temido momento de venta de otro "paquetito" con lo que supone me parece cuanto menos arriesgado.


----------



## IRobot (12 May 2014)

Aunque por aquí la mayoría es veteran@ en esto de los mercados financieros y sabe bien como gestionar el riesgo en sus carteras, les dejo un artículo que llama a la precaución en estos tiempos que corren: 

La Carta de la Bolsa - “Nos están llevando al matadero, animados por la pócima envenenada de que no hay alternativas…”


----------



## Tono (12 May 2014)

Buenos días.

aquí, lamentando el haber vendido ferrovial. Pensaba que estaba pasando por momentos de debilidad y el débil he sido yo.

Siendo justos y equitativos, creo que hay títulos para todos
Lo suyo sería, teniendo en cuenta el nivel demostrado:

Atlético, Champions
Barsa, Liga
Real Madrid, Copa de del rey.

Con lo cual el Atlético sería el mejor equipo de Europa y uno de los mejores de España
El Barsa, el mejor equipo de España y uno de los mejores de Europa.
Y el Madrid, pues al menos justificaría los 100 millonazos de Bale con un título.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Atlético, Champions
> Barsa, Liga
> Real Madrid, Copa de del rey.
> 
> ...



Wishful thinking en su maxima expresion...yo que soy una persona comedida y poco dado a exageraciones...lo calificaria de hecatombe y drama (como poco).Y mas quedando el atleti todo un añito como campeon de Europa...pavoroso )

PD: Bueno,wishful thinking no es la expresion correcta...pero se entiende


----------



## Topongo (12 May 2014)

Sr sabe cuando y de cuanto va ser ep div de fer?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (12 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> de vuelta a la capital tras unos días de vacaciones por tierras (aguas) Venecianas.
> 
> Sigue el culebrón Prisa - Telefónica - Mediaset ... a ver que pescamos



que coño pasA con mediaset


----------



## Tono (12 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sr sabe cuando y de cuanto va ser ep div de fer?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



se supone entre 0,25-0,30 y no se sabe la fecha, pendiente de la próxima junta de accionistas


----------



## ane agurain (12 May 2014)

yo creo que Ferrovial está bien vendida hace 1 semana cuando se marcaba la divergencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 May 2014)

Entro, veo el cagómetro de los del patético a 1000 trillones de cagoherzios y me voy. :: :: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :: ::


----------



## ane agurain (12 May 2014)

a ver los usanos y sus compras minorit.


----------



## Jose (12 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de MTS a 11.40.
> 
> Hay que asumir también las derrotas.




Yo estuve comprando el viernes en 3 tandas y las tengo a un precio medio de 11.55. Creo que se pueden vender bien en 11,75 antes de acabar esta semana.

Aunque sea un rebote para seguir cayendo hay que tener un poco mas de paciencia. 

saludos;


----------



## Xiux (12 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Agarrese los machos que va ...
> 
> Si no hace nada 0,6 al bankito.
> 
> ...



Cantor y hombre-mosca, hoy hablé con el Broker y quedé en recibir todo en cash, paso de acciones, aunque están recuperando terreno.

0,6 al sobre


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 May 2014)

Alpha Natural Resources Receives Equal Weight Rating from Morgan Stanley (ANR) | Zolmax

ANR : PT 19$ :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (12 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources Receives Equal Weight Rating from Morgan Stanley (ANR) | Zolmax
> 
> ANR : PT 19$ :Aplauso:



ROFL!!! Pero si hace como 3 semanas dijeron los de Gayman Sucks que a 4$ :XX:

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 15:35 ----------

Hablando de cagómetros...

Bertok, como va el de tus cortos? XD


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ROFL!!! Pero si hace como 3 semanas dijeron los de Gayman Sucks que a 4$ :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 15:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Como su propio nombre dice, GS sucks. Eso mariquitas lo quieren comprar lo más barato posible. Coal is getting cool, my friend


----------



## inversobres (12 May 2014)

Climax en el SP. Deberia ser momento de pegar barrida abajo o petar los 1900. 

Ahi estamos, directos al infierno guanoso ::.

Sacando lo peor de cada uno.


----------



## Robopoli (12 May 2014)

¿Eso que huele es un poco de oxígeno en las tecnológicas?


----------



## amago45 (12 May 2014)

SP 500 en máximos y tal ... ... a ver el IBEX si no se desinfla en el cierre


----------



## Durmiente (12 May 2014)

Me temo que el SP va a guanear.

(Es por ser un poco Pepito Grillo).


----------



## Robopoli (12 May 2014)

Creo que puedo decir sin miedo a equivocarme que Autohome es uno chicharros más esquizofrénicos que he tenido en mi vida.
Estoy aprendiendo a convivir con el pero... joder... como se le va la pinza al muchacho...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 May 2014)

Ostras....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/532889-tiroteada-presidenta-de-dipu-de-leon-extrema-gravedad-3.html


Ha espichao....


----------



## amago45 (12 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras....
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/532889-tiroteada-presidenta-de-dipu-de-leon-extrema-gravedad-3.html
> ...



Vaya tela
A esperar que lo aclaren


----------



## sr.anus (12 May 2014)

El culo de los cortos esta al dente, tenia unos cortos en el dax que prometian, barridos sin piedad...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 May 2014)

Tata Motor como un tiro, ponzi


----------



## Tono (12 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vaya tela
> A esperar que lo aclaren



En la flor de la vida y cobrando 13 sueldos...



Spoiler



Y sí, a estas alturas está uno tan harto de Blesas, Bárcenas, Bigotes, Gurteles, etc, que me la sopla lo que ocurra a los políticos.
No sé el motivo, ni la causa, ni lo aplaudo, ni lo deseo, ni quiero que ocurran estas cosas.
Simplemente me la sopla.

(esta fue famosa por cobrar hasta 13 sueldos y tener la caradura de meter sus gastos de estética, depilación y demás como gastos protocolo)

_Malversación de fondos
Además, el PSOE denunció en diciembre a Carrasco ante el Juzgado número 2 de León por supuesta malversación de fondos públicos.

Carrasco utilizó el coche oficial y el chófer de la Diputación, un Audi A6, para asistir a los consejos de Caja España y de sus empresas participadas, y de luego pedir a la entidad las dietas por kilometraje "al objeto de ingresarlas en su cuenta personal". La denuncia revela que hizo más de 1.000 kilómetros y que cargó esos gastos de "forma irregular" a las arcas públicas._

La presidenta de la diputación de León paga con dinero público sus tratamientos estéticos - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Durmiente (12 May 2014)

Igual o suben hasta el cielo.... pero da la impresión de que, en cualquier momento, lo tiran de golpe.

Los americanos son.... así.

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 20:03 ----------

¿cómo veis la cosa?


----------



## jopitxujo (12 May 2014)

¿Nadie habla de la subidita de las carboneras?

Aunque viendo el escaso volumen no irán muy lejos, para seguir cayendo supongo, ¿o no?

La que está animada también es JC Penney, a ver si cierra de una vez por encima de esos 9,20 y no vuelve a trolear como es habitual.


----------



## bertok (12 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Nadie habla de la subidita de las carboneras?
> 
> Aunque viendo el escaso volumen no irán muy lejos, para seguir cayendo supongo, ¿o no?
> 
> La que está animada también es JC Penney, a ver si cierra de una vez por encima de esos 9,20 y no vuelve a trolear como es habitual.



Subida de recomendación de JP Morgan a BTU, mi favorita de largo aunque no vaya a hacer x6.

Lo positivo es que han saltado como un resorte con hueco de fuga. Lo negativo, con este volumen no van a ningún lado.

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 18:23 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ROFL!!! Pero si hace como 3 semanas dijeron los de Gayman Sucks que a 4$ :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 15:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Limpio de polvo y paja. Opero a cortísimo y con SL siempre.

Puto bobama ::::::


----------



## Xiux (12 May 2014)

IBE chocando con los 5,2

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (12 May 2014)

¿Creeis que prosegur puede ser una buena compra?


----------



## inversobres (12 May 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Climax en el SP. Deberia ser momento de pegar barrida abajo o petar los 1900.
> 
> Ahi estamos, directos al infierno guanoso ::.
> 
> Sacando lo peor de cada uno.



Fue la B, a testear los 1900 sea pues.

Segundo arreon a probar techo. No veo bajadas gordas del SP en el corto-medio-largo-infinito plazo.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Creeis que prosegur puede ser una buena compra?



Por técnico no se, pero por fundamentales ..... creo que esperan mejorar resultados



vmmp29 dijo:


> Tata Motor como un tiro, ponzi



¿Abren fábrica en León?


----------



## inversobres (12 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Igual o suben hasta el cielo.... pero da la impresión de que, en cualquier momento, lo tiran de golpe.
> 
> Los americanos son.... así.
> 
> ...



Como se lleva viendo desde ultimos de 2012. Manipulada e imposible de atacar.


----------



## japiluser (12 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Creeis que prosegur puede ser una buena compra?



Yo tengo prosegures..... lo que no se es si es buena comprar!


----------



## ponzi (12 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Tata Motor como un tiro, ponzi



Va como un tiro , la verdad que lo están haciendo muy bien


----------



## jaialro (12 May 2014)

hay el dia que peten los mercados, lo del 2007 será un chiste.


----------



## LOLO08 (12 May 2014)

Los 1900 cada vez más cerca. Será esta la buena?.


----------



## Namreir (12 May 2014)

El S&P en maximos historicos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 21:50 ----------

Yo creo que nos vamos a los 2.500 del S&P y no descarto los 3.000 e incluso muchisimo mas arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (12 May 2014)

esto del SP no le veo sentido alguno por AT.


y la trolleada de bio hoy?


----------



## bertok (12 May 2014)

A mí me ha deshecho el escenario de vuelta con figura de diamante. Han distribuido de lo lindo pero han decidido llevarlo para arriba.

Podría ser una falso escape pero me cuesta creerlo.

Lo llevarán arriba.

Buen viaje y que lo disfruten los arrrciiiistas


----------



## inversobres (12 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A mí me ha deshecho el escenario de vuelta con figura de diamante. Han distribuido de lo lindo pero han decidido llevarlo para arriba.
> 
> Podría ser una falso escape pero me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> ...



Aqui viene ya el movimiento de 200 pipos del encantador de gatos.

Feliz 2000 de sp para verano. Sell in may... fuck!

Mercado eternamente alcista.

Cada dia mas cerca de la hiperinflacion.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 May 2014)

AIG y K+S otros dos valores que se están poniendo muy bonitas.


----------



## bertok (12 May 2014)

Os recomiendo este audio. Sensacional

El diseño del sistema - Economía Directa 9-5-2014 en mp3 (09/05 a las 12:09:19) 01:25:27 3100132 - iVoox


----------



## Namreir (12 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto del SP no le veo sentido alguno por AT.
> 
> 
> y la trolleada de bio hoy?



Quices estemos entrando en una nueva burbuja, una burbuja muchisimo mas grande que la anterior. Quizas veamos PER medio por encima de 40 o 50, para los que miran estas cosas.

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 22:51 ----------

Un per medio de 40 en el S&P implicaria mas de 4.000 puntos


----------



## @@strom (12 May 2014)

A ojo de buen cubero y viendo que la capitalización de :

*Acs 9989 millones de euros 15%------1498.
Acx 3432 millones de euros 23,5%----806.
Ind 2216 millones de euros 11,3%----250.
Ebr 2568 millones de euros 10%------256.
Bav 195 millones de euros 20%--------39.*

Total cotizadas *2849 *millones de euros.
*Tesoreria neta* a 31 diciembre 2013 (ha debido aumentar algo por venta de 1,6% acs y plusvalias de 41 millones de euros que no cuento.)------*255,6.*
*Otros activos y pasivos a corto y largo plazo-----------------196,3.
*
*Valores no cotizados e inmuebles--------------------------------458.*
TOTAL----3758 MILLONES DE EUROS. CAPITALIZACIÓN ALBA HOY 2540 MILLONES DE EUROS. 

Total acciones corporación financiera alba 58,24 millones.
VALOR NETO DE LOS ACTIVOS NAV/ACCION 3758/58,24------ 64,52€.
COTIZACION ALBA HOY 44,17€.

Rebaja a dia de hoy 32% sobre el NAV.


Hablo de corporación financiera alba claro.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> A ojo de buen cubero y viendo que la capitalización de :
> 
> *Acs 9989 millones de euros 15%------1498.
> Acx 3432 millones de euros 23,5%----806.
> ...



Descuentos superiores al 25% vienen siendo habituales históricamente ahí. Ya pasaba cuando tenían un pastizal invertido en Carrefour.



Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 May 2014)

Up mañanero y tal

---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 09:09 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Subida de recomendación de JP Morgan a BTU, mi favorita de largo aunque no vaya a hacer x6.
> 
> Lo positivo es que han saltado como un resorte con hueco de fuga. Lo negativo, con este volumen no van a ningún lado.
> 
> ...



Las favoritas de janus eran aci y anr si mal no recuerdo, apostar por btu es la opcion "conservadora" ?


----------



## jopitxujo (13 May 2014)

Hola, hay alguien?


----------



## Xiux (13 May 2014)

Buen Dia

E.on bajón en resultados del 1T 2014

EON Profit Drops 13 Percent as Utility Reiterates 2014 Outlook - Bloomberg


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2014)

PAso a saludar , pero poco que decir, arcelor parece que quiere volver a intentar los 12 esta semana, ultimamente tiene bastante más volumen y Sabadell bien sin mas...
el resto de la cartera ni la miro...


----------



## LCIRPM (13 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hola, hay alguien?



Los yankis cerraron calientes
Gamesa vuelve por sus fueros
Gowex parece que ha hecho suelo
Prosegur no ha gapeado al alza

La vida sigue igual

Vieja Troba Santiaguera - La vida sigue igual - YouTube


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Los yankis cerraron calientes
> Gamesa vuelve por sus fueros
> Gowex parece que ha hecho suelo
> Prosegur no ha gapeado al alza
> ...



Lo importante: a los de la vieja troba santiaguera los ví y "baile" en directo en Santiago de Cuba, experiencia de lo más divertido ver a unos viejinos cantando sin microfono...todo acustico.

Lo secundario: la bolsa: espero tengas razón con gowex...soy inversor a largo..::


----------



## LCIRPM (13 May 2014)

A la Vieja Trova yo sólo pude verles en el Cuartel del Conde Duque (Cuando en Madrid se fomentaba la cultura en las fiestas de San Isidro)
Impresionante, yo de mayor quiero ser como ellos.

Por cierto, buceando en la web del ay-untamiento de Madrid, veo ésto y me quedo 8:

Ayuntamiento de Madrid - Exposición Ocho corruptos de la historia de Madrid

Yo a Gowex la vigilo con el culo más apretao que un político en campaña: Esperando que en el futuro pueda pillar cacho, pero preparado para lo peor.
En Prosegur entré con un poquito cuando anunciaron la ley de "Seguridad" y, aunque recularon las mantengo (La casta tiene miedo)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

A los guenos dias,

para tratar de ponderar los maximos del sp500 de ayer, traigo este "bonito" dato.
ZEW Germany Expectation of Economic Growth Analysis - GRZEWI - Bloomberg


----------



## amago45 (13 May 2014)

¿Qué habéis tocado?
Vamos PEPON !!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

HONORABLE cuantas veces te hemos dicho que no compres a mercado, que no hay tanto papel como quieres. Que muchacho, es la ballena de VLC.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2014)

¿que pasó?

Edito: El Bundesbank apoyaría una intervención del BCE en el mes de junio

Leer más: El Bundesbank apoyaría una intervención del BCE en el mes de junio - elEconomista.es El Bundesbank apoyaría una intervención del BCE en el mes de junio - elEconomista.es

El banco central alemán esta dispuesto a apoyar un paquete de estímulos del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) en la próxima reunión del mes de junio, según publica hoy el diario The Wall Street Journal.

---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 10:15 ----------

Los germanos genuflexos ante Droghi


----------



## amago45 (13 May 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que pasó?
> 
> Edito: El Bundesbank apoyaría una intervención del BCE en el mes de junio
> 
> ...



Luego hasta Junio esto es alcishhhhhhhta ???

Ralph de nuevo atacando los 10.600 ... vamos campeón !!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

Leyendo un poco por encima la noticia del wsj, se refiere a que el Buba estaria a favor de aplicar medidas, tantas y de diferente magnitud, como fueran necesarias en el caso que la prevision de inflacion de la zona euro para 2016 que se comunicara en la reunion de junio en alemania se situaran por debajo de lo previsto.

Y cita medidas ya escuchadas como tipos negativos a los depositos, compras selectivas de paquetes de deuda...

Lo mismo que ya se ha dicho mas veces, pero ahora como rumor de uno que esta al tanto....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

SM actua en verano, como aprendimos en 2012. En año par. Con un mundial de futbol. Y un zew malo malisimo. Faltara el jjj corto.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Luego hasta Junio esto es alcishhhhhhhta ???
> 
> Ralph de nuevo atacando los 10.600 ... vamos campeón !!!!



Tiene toda la pinta


----------



## IRobot (13 May 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> A ojo de buen cubero y viendo que la capitalización de :
> 
> *Acs 9989 millones de euros 15%------1498.
> Acx 3432 millones de euros 23,5%----806.
> ...



Aquí tienen el artículo completo:

Enfoque Valor, AnÃ¡lisis Fundamental

Y aquí otro en el que analizan Barón de Ley (le gustará a Ponzi):

Enfoque Valor, AnÃ¡lisis Fundamental


----------



## inversobres (13 May 2014)

Vaya ya salio lo que se andaba descontando...

Mira por donde siguen marcando el camino a la prohibicion de comer.


----------



## bertok (13 May 2014)




----------



## @@strom (13 May 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Aquí tienen el artículo completo:
> 
> Enfoque Valor, AnÃ¡lisis Fundamental
> 
> ...



Esta un poco desactualizado, alba ya no tiene el porcentaje que dice de acs y lógicamente la caja habrá aumentado. Básicamente le salen los mismo números que a mi.
Gracias por la pagina.


----------



## ane agurain (13 May 2014)

otro dia aburrido.

espero que esto no dure dias y al final sea el hilo de oro


----------



## bertok (13 May 2014)

Sólo para magufos

http://www.lemetropolecafe.com/img2012/misc/thunder_road_-_december.pdf

Los arcistillas pillarían un buen disgusto


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2014)

este tio en un retrasado mental..., perdon es simplemente gilipollas.

Salvador Sostres relaciona los escraches con la muerte de Isabel Carrasco - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## Tono (13 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> otro dia aburrido.
> 
> espero que esto no dure dias y al final sea el hilo de oro



Aburrido depende para quién.

Hoy BME tiene un gran día.
el SAN por fin atacando de frente los 7,30.
y los que entraron en Bankia en 1.40 la semana pasada están dando palmas con las orejas.



> Ferrovial ha logrado dos contratos en Reino Unido, uno de servicios de mantenimiento y otro de obras ferroviarias, que en conjunto suman un importe de 1.615 millones de euros, según informó el grupo de construcción, servicios y concesiones.



Ferrovial logra dos contratos en Reino Unido por 1.615 millones de euros - ABC.es


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2014)

Ainssss qué pájara le ha entrado a nuestro querido SAB... eso si, MTS campeón de P.M. a ver si mañana luchamos por los 12...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> otro dia aburrido.
> 
> espero que esto no dure dias y al final sea el hilo de oro



Aburrido??
Pero si tengo las carbures que compré pa los nietos ostiandose un 10% y no se por qué!!!

Bueno si si, ya se, porque es un chicharro


----------



## Montegrifo (13 May 2014)

Ricas costillas gaceloides crujiendo en carbures e implorando una nueva prohibición de cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

Queria celebrar los 1900 puntazos del sp500 con un video pero las clases de DON las tengo muy olvidadas, eso o es una señal de que pronto vendran las caidas.
1900 historias, 1900 PUNTAZOS.

PD: El mab tambien baja :8:


----------



## ane agurain (13 May 2014)

aburrido para los que no estamos dentro


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ricas costillas gaceloides crujiendo en carbures e implorando una nueva prohibición de cortos



Oigaaaa, que yo no he dicho nada de eso


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

Es aburrido tambien para los que estamos dentro. Si uno se hace una foto semanal de los indices estos se llevan moviendo unas 18 semanas en un intervalo del 8-9%, en un claro movimiento lateral. Si es cierto que hay sectores y compañias que han tenido un movimiento tendecial al alza o la baja muy claro, pero como conjunto el mercado esta en un lateral que mata por aburrimiento. Si no fuera por el volumen pensaria que se trata de una distribucion para comenzar paladas de guano.

Falta chicha.


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2014)

OStia menudo gorrazo enagas, por el castor? o por lo del gas ruso?


----------



## IRobot (13 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> OStia menudo gorrazo enagas, por el castor? o por lo del gas ruso?



UBS le ha recortado la recomendación de neutral a vender.


----------



## Montegrifo (13 May 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Oigaaaa, que yo no he dicho nada de eso



Perdone, no quería ofenderle y no había visto su comentario. Si yo lo digo por el hilo ese de rankia en el que sueltan tantos espumarajos contra los bajistas. 
En realidad, es un valor que sigo muy de cerca y que me gusta bastante, de hecho voy buscando una buena entrada para comprar también para los nietos


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2014)

Oigan, tengo algo mal o es cierto que en eurona no se ha cruzado una sola orden en casi 1 hora?
Es otra que sigo para ver si la pillo en torno a los 2 Merkels...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2014)

Noticia muy positiva de una compañia que mañana dividendea.
Volkswagen : China Apr Sales Volume Up 29% | 4-Traders


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Perdone, no quería ofenderle y no había visto su comentario. Si yo lo digo por el hilo ese de rankia en el que sueltan tantos espumarajos contra los bajistas.
> En realidad, es un valor que sigo muy de cerca y que me gusta bastante, de hecho voy buscando una buena entrada para comprar también para los nietos



Está usted perdonado hombreee, faltaría más


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2014)

en ocasiones veo gaps a la baja :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2014)

si solo fuera "en ocasiones".....

---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 17:07 ----------

Harakiri en Sony: los ejecutivos se bajan el sueldo un tercio por las pérdidas - elEconomista.es

si esto lo hicieran aqui....


----------



## ane agurain (13 May 2014)

y Biden jr. que curra para la mayor empresa de gas UCRANIANA


----------



## Hannibal (13 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> .
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 17:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Si lo hicieran aquí preguntaríamos donde esta el.truco o si es una excusa para echar a la mitad de la plantilla.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (13 May 2014)

Hay que superar esos 1.900 y salir ya de este lateral infernal!!! Reeeeemad!!!


----------



## Namreir (13 May 2014)

Hay que empujar, que no se nos caiga, que se hunde a plomo


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay que empujar, que no se nos caiga, que se hunde a plomo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Algun dia tiene que romper el lateral por arriba o abajo


----------



## Namreir (13 May 2014)

Yo creo que rompe hacia arriba y despues vuela mas alla de los confines del cielo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (13 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ricas costillas gaceloides crujiendo en carbures e implorando una nueva prohibición de cortos



Ay los queridos chicharros del mab...


----------



## Xiux (13 May 2014)

FCC choca nuevamente con los 17,x y cae a plomo por debajo, volverá a los 14-15 o lo intentaré nuevamente ¿? 

nos ponemos cortos....tienta moito


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> FCC choca nuevamente con los 17,x y cae a plomo por debajo, volverá a los 14-15 o lo intentaré nuevamente ¿?
> 
> nos ponemos cortos....tienta moito



A plomo..a plomo tampoco ha caido. No la veo yo para meterle los cortos.ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> FCC choca nuevamente con los 17,x y cae a plomo por debajo, volverá a los 14-15 o lo intentaré nuevamente ¿?
> 
> nos ponemos cortos....tienta moito



Yo tampoco veo cortos, de hecho voy largo en ella. Mientras no pierda los 15 euros tranquilidad.


----------



## egarenc (13 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> este tio en un retrasado mental..., perdon es simplemente gilipollas.
> 
> Salvador Sostres relaciona los escraches con la muerte de Isabel Carrasco - Ecoteuve.es



si odo el mundo hiciera como yo (que no le leo), lo que piara el tio ese nos la repamplifaria :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> si odo el mundo hiciera como yo (que no le leo), lo que piara el tio ese nos la repamplifaria :rolleye:



Hago igual, ni a ese ni a otros como Roncero:fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (13 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hago igual, ni a ese ni a otros como Roncero:fiufiu:



Roncero, ese personaje de la España cañí...prototipo de persona que nos permite entender mejor el tipo de país en el que vivimos y como aceptamos toda la mierda que nos viene de arriba sin rechistar y sin espiriu critico.


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Roncero, ese personaje de la España cañí...prototipo de persona que nos permite entender mejor el tipo de país en el que vivimos y como aceptamos toda la mierda que nos viene de arriba sin rechistar y sin espiriu critico.



Pues fijate, el otro día hablando de este personaje con un amigo... Le decía que estoy convencido de que el tío hace un papel..... Que le genera platita, obviamente.....No puede ser tan gilipollas. 


Luego están los gilipollas que dicen amén a todas las chorradas que dice el tío....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 May 2014)

Is There Anything Wrong With These Charts? | Zero Hedge

QUÉ COJ**** HA PASADO HOY EN EE.UU ¿? 
Leo el artículo pero no lo acabo de entender, al parecer 28 valores han "sufrido" un flash crash a la misma hora.

Conspiranoia¿? HFT??!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 May 2014)

Ponzi, he visto este análisis por rankia: 


Coach Bags (que en realidad se llama Coach Inc.) es una empresa estadounidense que, originalmente, vendía bolsos de lujo para mujeres. En la actualidad sigue dedicándose al lujo, pero vende más productos y son tanto para hombres como para mujeres. Coach tiene presencia en muchos países, pero los realmente importantes son 3, Estados Unidos, que supone más de la mitad de la facturación de la empresa, China y Japón.

El motivo por el que Coach me llamó la atención originalmente es que, como decía en el primer artículo, cotizaba con descuento con respecto a su competencia, a pesar de haber crecido mucho en los últimos años y tener un balance para envidiar. Por entonces Coach cotizaba a 54 dólares por acción y hoy está cerca de los 40 dólares por acción.

En el post anterior decía que Coach tenía unas rentabilidades y márgenes de ensueño, incluso para una empresa de lujo. Esto sigue siendo así, pero los márgenes y retornos no paran de caer y empieza a ver mucha desconfianza con la empresa. ¿A qué se debe esta desconfianza? La empresa está siguiendo una estrategia que, en mi opinión, es equivocada y parece que los números y los clientes piensan igual. Coach, pese a ser una marca de lujo, está abriendo cada vez más tiendas outlet en centros factory mientras cierra tiendas de precio completo en zonas buenas (yo no tengo nada en contra de las tiendas factory, pero no creo que sea un buen lugar para una marca que se supone que es de lujo abra todas sus tiendas). Obviamente esto le supuso unos grandes crecimientos al principio pues, cuando se abrían las tiendas outlets la gente se lanzaba a comprar una gran marca como Coach con descuento, pero se ha llegado a una situación en la que la marca Coach ha perdido todo su valor. Los ricos no la compran porque no es una marca para ricos, y los no ricos no la compran porque los ricos ya no la llevan, así que en este último trimestre las ventas en Estados Unidos han caído un 18% y las ventas comparables (like for like) un 22%, un desastre.

Sin embargo, hay esperanza para Coach. En Asia aumenta sus ventas y, en concreto, en China, éstas se incrementaron un 25%. No cabe duda de que es una muy buena noticia, pero suceden dos cosas. 1. Incluso con el crecimiento en Asia los ingresos de Coach han caído un 7%. 2. Coach vende en Asia porque tiene la reputación de ser una marca de lujo americana pero, si la tendencia en EEUU sigue igual, me temo que los asiáticos también perderán la pasión por la marca.

Para evitar la hecatombe, Coach se ha puesto manos a la obra y ha decidido construir una nueva y costosa sede que seguro que le ayudará a vender mucho más (nótese la ironía). También ha contratado un nuevo director creativo (esto sí que puede ayudar) llamado Stuart Vevers que ha trabajado en Calvin Klein, Givenchy, Louis Vuitton o Loewe. Uno de sus últimos trabajos fue en Mulberry (sí, con M) donde era director creativo y tuvo mucho éxito con los bolsos de piel que, en esencia, es a lo que se dedica Coach.

Como los directivos se gastan el dinero en una sede nueva, en abrir nuevas tiendas de precio reducido y aumentar la superficie de ventas mientras éstas caen en picado, nos encontramos con que los ingresos van disminuyendo y los gastos van aumentando. Como la dirección está muy contenta con su brillante estrategia, la única esperanza es este hombre, Stuart Vevers.

Pero si la empresa es tan mala, ¿por qué pones empeño en ella?
Como decía, a pesar de que el rumbo es pésimo, realmente la compañía es muy buena. Su balance es fuerte, sus ratios brillantes (tanto que Joel Greenblatt, autor del mítco libro El Pequeño Libro Que Bate Al Mercado, lleva acciones de Coach) y tiene una marca que, en su día, tuvo mucho prestigio. Sin ir más lejos el año pasado tuvo un beneficio por acción de 3,61 dólares y repartió un dividendo de 1,35 dólares lo que, cotizando a 42 dólares, nos da un PER de 11,6 y una rentabilidad por dividendo de 3,2%. Además, Coach tiene algo de caja neta lo que nos daría un PER menor, pero como no soy muy optimista por su futuro, vamos a hacer como si no la tuviera. Eso sí, con la caída de los ingresos y los beneficios de 2014 podríamos encontrarnos con un BPA menor de, por ejemplo, 3 dólares por acción, lo que nos daría un PER de 14. Otra cosa positiva más, lleva un par de años recomprando y amortizando acciones, aunque parece que dejará de hacerlo. Así que nos encontramos ante una empresa excelente, con unos ratios muy buenos y con una dirección de pena. No confío nada en la dirección, así que vuelvo a Stuart Vevers, el director creativo.

La primera colección de Stuart Vevers saldrá a la calle en septiembre de este año y la dirección de la empresa no para de hablar de ello. Deben saber que se lo juegan todo a que este hombre lo haga bien. Como yo no tengo ni idea de bolsos de mujer (cuando tengo que comprar los Reyes no lo paso muy bien) no sé cómo van a ir las cosas (si alguien sabe algo de este mundo, que lo diga). Lo que sí tengo claro es que si no sale bien a Coach le quedan unos años por delante bastante duros. Por otra parte, si la colección triunfa, la acción subirá con fuerza y recuperará terreno con el resto de sus competidoras en Bolsa, a pesar de la pésima estrategia que lleva, parece sencillo. 

Conclusión:
Visto lo visto, se trata de discernir si estamos ante una oportunidad value (no lo llamaría turnaround pues la empresa está saneada) o ante una trampa de valor de una compañía que ha entrado en un pozo del que no puede salir, una de las eternas cuestiones del value investing. En mi opinión, si la dirección diese alguna muestra de querer cambiar sería buen momento para comprar, pero no creo que durmiera muy tranquilo pensando que he puesto mi dinero en sus manos, a pesar de que está claro que en la compañía hay valor.

Coach Bags ¿Oportunidad o trampa de valor? - Rankia


----------



## bertok (13 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, he visto este análisis por rankia:
> 
> 
> Coach Bags (que en realidad se llama Coach Inc.) es una empresa estadounidense que, originalmente, vendía bolsos de lujo para mujeres. En la actualidad sigue dedicándose al lujo, pero vende más productos y son tanto para hombres como para mujeres. Coach tiene presencia en muchos países, pero los realmente importantes son 3, Estados Unidos, que supone más de la mitad de la facturación de la empresa, China y Japón.
> ...



Superinteresante pero todo eso lo saben los fondos que están posicionados en el valor y están vendiendo a manos llenas.

Su rastro se ve en la pauta de precios. Ponte el gráfico de unos cuantos años.

Si el SP gira, a COH la llevan a 20 USD


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante pero todo eso lo saben los fondos que están posicionados en el valor y están vendiendo a manos llenas.
> 
> Su rastro se ve en la pauta de precios. Ponte el gráfico de unos cuantos años.
> 
> Si el SP gira, a COH la llevan a 20 USD



Jugar al turnaround tiene riesgos, solo me hacia eco de un articulo. Si el sp gira esta se va a 20 y las carboneras a los infiernos


----------



## Montegrifo (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante pero todo eso lo saben los fondos que están posicionados en el valor y están vendiendo a manos llenas.
> 
> Su rastro se ve en la pauta de precios. Ponte el gráfico de unos cuantos años.
> 
> Si el SP gira, a COH la llevan a 20 USD



El día que vea que usted hace un comentario positivo respecto a un valor para entrar, (y que el gato se ponga corto) no necesitaré que más astros queden alineados, simplemente venderé todo mi patrimonio hasta los calzoncillos y me meteré como si no hubiera un mañana. 
Quedo a la espera de la señal!


----------



## ponzi (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante pero todo eso lo saben los fondos que están posicionados en el valor y están vendiendo a manos llenas.
> 
> Su rastro se ve en la pauta de precios. Ponte el gráfico de unos cuantos años.
> 
> Si el SP gira, a COH la llevan a 20 USD



El negocio como tal historicamente ha sido muy bueno, asi que me puse a investigar mas sobre stuart vevers "fuera de los mass media" ya que aqui habia algo que no cuadraba.Por lo visto no es tan bueno como nos lo presentan ,es mas gente que ha trabajado con el poco menos q dicen que es un vende humo de chunga chunga y colores fuertes.Ocupando Stuart un puesto tan importante y sin saber si esta informacion es veridica, por pura prudencia es mejor esperar a una buena coleccion, ya sea creada por el o simplemente porque alguien dentro de la empresa le salve los muebles.


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Interesante sesión hoy de Arcelor. A ver si tira para arriba o para abajo.

Según pinta y colorea, tirar para arriba implica romper el lateral de corto plazo que lleva en las últimas semanas, y nos iríamos 1 merkel para arriba en el corto plazo

Idem si lo rompe por abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

seguimos metidos en el lateral amiotrofico pero ya es hora de ir a la parte baja :abajo:


----------



## Ajetreo (14 May 2014)

Buenos dias 

Paso a saludar
Tengo la bolsa aparcada estoy con el lio del piso....

Buenas plusvis a todos


----------



## Topongo (14 May 2014)

En Sabadell estamos muy malitos, creo y espero que sea reventada de estop + apoyo en 45 para seguir subiendo... sino pues a abrir paraguas.


----------



## ane agurain (14 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Is There Anything Wrong With These Charts? | Zero Hedge
> 
> QUÉ COJ**** HA PASADO HOY EN EE.UU ¿?
> Leo el artículo pero no lo acabo de entender, al parecer 28 valores han "sufrido" un flash crash a la misma hora.
> ...



algun broker que dió en vez de select all a sell 

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 03:19 ----------

algunos parece que cogéis cariño a algunos valores


----------



## Chila (14 May 2014)

La parrillada de gscelas en el mab es antologica.


----------



## Topongo (14 May 2014)

En el MAB si se ha entrado en las ultimas semanas a pelo en la mayoría de valores la cosa va de un 30 a un 50% de rejón.
Carbures hoy -7 gowex por precios de diciembre, los Euronos... bueno esos aguantan bien estos dias para mi sorpresa.
También es verdad que la gente que haya entrado bien y tuviese stops se ha tenido que forrar.
Para sorpresa de todos arcelor para arriba, buena señal, desde aquel despioje vuelve poquito a poco a los 12 a contra corriente además.


----------



## Tono (14 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Nos vamos acercando al viernes de vencimientos, el rojo estos días no es mala señal. 
En teoría confirmaría el alcismo para la semana que viene. Es una de esas reglas que se suelen cumplir: vencimientos en verde, caídas posteriores y viceversa.
Y si no se confirma, enviais las quejas por escrito al Defensor de las gacelas.



Chila dijo:


> La parrillada de gscelas en el mab es antologica.



los chicharros envenados del título del hilo :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 12:06 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú se lo tenías a Deoleo ¿ya te las has quitado de encima?


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio como tal historicamente ha sido muy bueno, asi que me puse a investigar mas sobre stuart vevers "fuera de los mass media" ya que aqui habia algo que no cuadraba.Por lo visto no es tan bueno como nos lo presentan ,es mas gente que ha trabajado con el poco menos q dicen que es un vende humo de chunga chunga y colores fuertes.Ocupando Stuart un puesto tan importante y sin saber si esta informacion es veridica, por pura prudencia es mejor esperar a una buena coleccion, ya sea creada por el o simplemente porque alguien dentro de la empresa le salve los muebles.



Es el ciclo de la vida. La cuestión es saber quien le está comiendo el pastel a coach porque ahí es donde está el crecimiento. Cdo una marca pierde cache cuesta tiempo que la recupere. La acción está reflejando la realidad. Coach ya no va a crecer más, y su poder de revalorización por arriba es relativamente escaso, pero con un mercado haciendo máximos te puedes ver pillado por muchos años. A estos precios se convierte en presa fácil para compañías más fuertes. Para inditex sería buena compra.
Yo me alejaría de coach por el momento y a 20 dólares no sería mala opción.


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Sabadell estamos muy malitos, creo y espero que sea reventada de estop + apoyo en 45 para seguir subiendo... sino pues a abrir paraguas.



Sabadell me está llamando para incrementar la posición, pero no se si esperar al viernes, quizá baje un poquito más ... 

¿Alguien opera con IG Markets? 
Estoy probando la version demo durante dos semanas, para tratar de operar a través de ProRealTime (sistemas automáticos y tal)


----------



## bertok (14 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> El día que vea que usted hace un comentario positivo respecto a un valor para entrar, (y que el gato se ponga corto) no necesitaré que más astros queden alineados, simplemente venderé todo mi patrimonio hasta los calzoncillos y me meteré como si no hubiera un mañana.
> Quedo a la espera de la señal!



No le puedo mentir, la situación es más que obvia







Fíjese en el volumen de la última ruptura a la baja y el MACD ::::::

Y no son gacelillas las que salen corriendo. Esta acción no es interesante a estos precios, la última esperanza es la próxima colección de Otoño - Invierno.

Haga algo por la causa y regale un bolso a la costilla .... en la boutique de Serrano le atenderán estupéndamente ::::::


----------



## Lancastergate (14 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Es el ciclo de la vida. *La cuestión es saber quien le está comiendo el pastel a coach porque ahí es donde está el crecimiento*. Cdo una marca pierde cache cuesta tiempo que la recupere. La acción está reflejando la realidad. Coach ya no va a crecer más, y su poder de revalorización por arriba es relativamente escaso, pero con un mercado haciendo máximos te puedes ver pillado por muchos años. A estos precios se convierte en presa fácil para compañías más fuertes. Para inditex sería buena compra.
> Yo me alejaría de coach por el momento y a 20 dólares no sería mala opción.



Aprovecho que comentáis el artículo que escribí en Rankia para presentarme.


Michael Kors está haciendo mucho daño a Coach. Mientas Coach reduce sus ventas Michael Kors está creciendo a dos cifras cada año y sus beneficios aumentan muchísimo de año en año. Está muy cara, pero el crecimiento está ahí.


----------



## ponzi (14 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Es el ciclo de la vida. La cuestión es saber quien le está comiendo el pastel a coach porque ahí es donde está el crecimiento. Cdo una marca pierde cache cuesta tiempo que la recupere. La acción está reflejando la realidad. Coach ya no va a crecer más, y su poder de revalorización por arriba es relativamente escaso, pero con un mercado haciendo máximos te puedes ver pillado por muchos años. A estos precios se convierte en presa fácil para compañías más fuertes. Para inditex sería buena compra.
> Yo me alejaría de coach por el momento y a 20 dólares no sería mala opción.



Hasta q no pase algo q haga pensar en un cambio de tendencia "hablo del negocio no de la cotizacion" es mejor tenerla solo en el radar.El negocio hasta ahora habia sido muy bueno y sin endeudamiento, pero es que Stuart vevers lleva ya casi un año y no ha hecho nada y lo peor es que puede cargarse la imagen de lujo, la coleccion de primavera ha sido un fracaso habra que esperar a la prox coleccion. Se esta dejando pisotear por Michael kors.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2014)

Lancastergate dijo:


> Aprovecho que comentáis el artículo que escribí en Rankia para presentarme.
> 
> 
> Michael Kors está haciendo mucho daño a Coach. Mientas Coach reduce sus ventas Michael Kors está creciendo a dos cifras cada año y sus beneficios aumentan muchísimo de año en año. Está muy cara, pero el crecimiento está ahí.



Guanos dias,

Tiene un PEG menor de uno. Yo no la veo cara pero en este tipo de empresas donde las tendencias y las modas pueden hacer que el año que viene sea una marca demode yo reconozco que no me aventuro a entrar.


----------



## Lancastergate (14 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> Tiene un PEG menor de uno. Yo no la veo cara pero en este tipo de empresas donde *las tendencias y las modas pueden hacer que el año que viene sea una marca demode* yo reconozco que no me aventuro a entrar.



Ese es el problema. Si tenemos en cuenta el crecimiento no se puede decir que esté cara, pero al depender tanto de la moda y de las modas es difícil saber hasta cuando seguirá creciendo a este ritmo y a este precio no hay margen de seguridad. 

Un ejemplo es Coach que hasta hace poco aumentaba su BPA a dos dígitos cada año y ahora parece que se va a los infiernos. De todas formas, creo que Michael Kors todavía seguirá creciendo fuertemente.


----------



## ane agurain (14 May 2014)

si bertok acierta un dia, ese dia veremos bolsas cerradas


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2014)

Y brokers saltando por las ventanas.

María Muñoz: ‘Cuando los banqueros saltan al vacío…’

Si alguna vez ve saltar por la ventana a un banquero suizo, salte detrás. Seguro que hay algo que ganar‘ (Voltaire, filósofo y escritor francés).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si bertok acierta un dia, ese dia veremos bolsas cerradas



Pues se deben de haber cerrado varias veces ya.

Con la tunda que me da en el hilo de VdBB-premium pero hay que reconocer que el sargento tiene las cosas claras, y se explica con datos y argumentos muy bien. Pero el vivir tiempos singulares hace que el guion no se cumpla. Aun asi, es uno de los que hicieron grande este hilo, y lo sigue haciendo.

Eso si VdBB es premium premium, con los cortos del sp500 acabara comprandose un atico alli. 

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 13:19 ----------

En el ultimo libro de JIC viene explicada esa frase que cita. Esa y muchas mas, asi como anecdotas de los mercados financieros de los ultimos años.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 May 2014)

Yo estoy empezando a estudiar ulta y steve madden en este sector y lo que veo me gusta pero aún no he hecho una análisis más profundo, sólo números por encima. Por sí alguien las sigue o quiere mirarlas y comentamos en común.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2014)

Compradas unas Iberdrolas con el dinero de la chapuza en MTS. 

Tampoco les pienso tolerar ni una. Pero con las vascas últimamente me ha ido bien. Quizá debiera hacer una cartera diversificada con:

IBE
CAF
CAM
CIE
BBVA


----------



## bertok (14 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si bertok acierta un dia, ese dia veremos bolsas cerradas



Hoyga, que llevo en esto y con buen expediente desde 1996 ::::::

Alguién tiene que hacer el contrapunto ante tanta porquería chicharrera que sólo lleva a la ruina ::::::

Usted no recuerda el 14-1 que narré en el hilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Suerte y al lío que vamos a por los 2.220 del SP

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 12:13 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues se deben de haber cerrado varias veces ya.
> 
> Con la tunda que me da en el hilo de VdBB-premium pero hay que reconocer que el sargento tiene las cosas claras, y se explica con datos y argumentos muy bien. Pero el vivir tiempos singulares hace que el guion no se cumpla. Aun asi, es uno de los que hicieron grande este hilo, y lo sigue haciendo.
> 
> ...



Lo del ático en Valde-bobos no lo verás .... aunque para ir a practicar el tiro de vez en cuando puede estar bien.


----------



## Montegrifo (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No le puedo mentir, la situación es más que obvia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi lonchafinismo ejtremo no me lo permite pero intentaré convencer al próximo incauto que esté a punto de empepitarse para que se lo compre a su querida visillera


----------



## bertok (14 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Mi lonchafinismo ejtremo no me lo permite pero intentaré convencer al próximo incauto que esté a punto de empepitarse para que se lo compre a su querida visillera



Tan sólo es dinero ::

Pocas cosas más gratificantes hay que tener la felicidad en casa


----------



## Robopoli (14 May 2014)

A las buenas tardes,
Como ya comenté en alguna ocasión yo entré en Coach y salí porque no me gustaba nada el comportamiento del precio. 
Como de vez en cuando me gusta sacar mi lado más metrosexual y comprar DLIAs y cosas así, hace algunos meses compré VFC. Estos señores manejan marcas como Lee, North Face, Timberland, Majestic, etc., etc. que son en general marcas bien posicionadas.
Desde mi punto de vista aunque tiene un P/E algo alto (22) no es cara si vemos el crecimiento que ha tenido en los últimos años. El ROA es bastante bueno 
Parece que ahora está rompiendo el lateral en el que llevaba enfrascado también varios meses (a causa del invierno?) y ahora quiere seguir la senda hacia arriba. 
también.


----------



## IRobot (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tan sólo es dinero ::
> 
> Pocas cosas más gratificantes hay que tener la felicidad en casa



Si es que hay que saber ser feliz con poca cosa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 May 2014)

LOL


The London Silver Market Fixing Limited - Nachrichten, Minen engl. - Artikel - GoldSeiten.de









Madmaxistas a mi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (14 May 2014)

Da la impresión de que le van a meter un "meneo p'abajo" rápido...


----------



## Montegrifo (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tan sólo es dinero ::
> 
> Pocas cosas más gratificantes hay que tener la felicidad en casa



Afortunadamente la tengo, y además sin necesidad de (excesivos) adornos materiales. Un simple helado de un par de euros en el lugar, momento y situación adecuados puede generar mucha más felicidad que un harapo de cienes y cienes de merkels.
El dinero así lo podemos usar para darle de comer a estos leoncios.


----------



## Namreir (14 May 2014)

Si el S&P se pone verde, el IBEX puede subir hasta el espacio exterior.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 May 2014)

Les veo desagradecidas, ni una palabra hacia las Matildes, con la de dividendos y plusvis que ha repartido, después del último dividendo tirando para arriba como una campeona.


----------



## IRobot (14 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Les veo desagradecidas, ni una palabra hacia las Matildes, con la de dividendos y plusvis que ha repartido, después del último dividendo tirando para arriba como una campeona.



Las que también siguen peponas son las Repsoles, de 17 a 20 en apenas dos meses. Les ha sentado bien la venta de los bonos argentinos...


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Les veo desagradecidas, ni una palabra hacia las Matildes, con la de dividendos y plusvis que ha repartido, después del último dividendo tirando para arriba como una campeona.



Matilde de mi vida !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Les veo desagradecidas, ni una palabra hacia las Matildes, con la de dividendos y plusvis que ha repartido, después del último dividendo tirando para arriba como una campeona.



Yo entré el viernes en la conga de Mati, a 11,60. Ya le vamos sacando... :baba::baba:

Sacyr a 4,78
SAN a 7,22

Estoy cambiando los chicharros por las empresas castuzas.

---------- Post added 14-may-2014 at 16:06 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas unas Iberdrolas con el dinero de la chapuza en MTS.
> 
> Tampoco les pienso tolerar ni una. Pero *con las vascas últimamente me ha ido bien*.



Se refiere a acciones, ¿verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2014)

doble techo en el sp500 , bollinger en diario no se tuerce , va a ser una masacre :no:


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo entré el viernes en la conga de Mati, a 11,60. Ya le vamos sacando... :baba::baba:
> 
> Sacyr a 4,78
> SAN a 7,22
> ...



Digamos que es más probable acertar con Gamesa cuando valía un euro que triunfar con "las otras vascas"...


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2014)

Lo siento por aquellos que llevan Ezentis, pero la opcion de entrar nuevamente si vuelve a tocar el 1?

yo sigo con eurona y neuron.... que cruz


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo entré el viernes en la conga de Mati, a 11,60. Ya le vamos sacando... :baba::baba:
> 
> Sacyr a 4,78
> SAN a 7,22
> ...



... meanwhile in PRISA ... ... ... -4,29% ... ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Lo siento por aquellos que llevan Ezentis, pero la opcion de entrar nuevamente si vuelve a tocar el 1?
> 
> yo sigo con eurona y neuron.... que cruz



Ahí las tengo aparcadas para mis nietos. Que asco de acción.


----------



## Namreir (14 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ... meanwhile in PRISA ... ... ... -4,29% ... ::::::



Pero todavia seguis con esa puta mierda.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ... meanwhile in PRISA ... ... ... -4,29% ... ::::::



He entrado con unas poquitas a 0,379. A ver si nos dan otro capítulo del culebrón Digital+ y le dan un arreón.


----------



## @@strom (14 May 2014)

Lo de MTS es una rotura de bandera de libro.


----------



## Lancastergate (14 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A las buenas tardes,
> Como ya comenté en alguna ocasión yo entré en Coach y salí porque no me gustaba nada el comportamiento del precio.
> Como de vez en cuando me gusta sacar mi lado más metrosexual y comprar DLIAs y cosas así, hace algunos meses compré VFC. Estos señores manejan marcas como Lee, North Face, Timberland, Majestic, etc., etc. que son en general marcas bien posicionadas.
> Desde mi punto de vista aunque tiene un P/E algo alto (22) no es cara si vemos el crecimiento que ha tenido en los últimos años. El ROA es bastante bueno
> ...



Me parece un acierto el cambio. VFC es un empresón. Además, es de las empresas que ves cada día por la calle y viendo a la gente puedes hacerte una idea de como van las cosas.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 May 2014)

bueno al pasado el 608 de Fran y vuelto a testearlo........


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Miedito me está dando Ralph, que está subiendo él solito ... ... puede mascarse un 'epic reversal' y tal


----------



## Namreir (14 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He entrado con unas poquitas a 0,379. A ver si nos dan otro capítulo del culebrón Digital+ y le dan un arreón.



Mirate el balance

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia


----------



## Topongo (14 May 2014)

Bueno señores 12 supera en MTS... nos vemos el los 13, y yo decía los 12 en esta semana... 2 dias han sobrado...


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno señores 12 supera en MTS... nos vemos el los 13, y yo decía los 12 en esta semana... 2 dias han sobrado...



Rompió por arriba el triángulo 8: 
Ahora a confirmarlo


----------



## Jose (14 May 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Lo de MTS es una rotura de bandera de libro.



ojalá tengas razón pero...
Lo que va a ser es una rotura de ojales,
desde 11,80 hasta ahora solo esta entrando la gacelada.
Yo la veo a 11- 11,20 en el próximo arreón bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2014)

ese gap a la baja cada vez mas probable ienso:


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Telefónica: JP Morgan y Société Générale apuestan por el valor - 14/05/2014 16:40:00 
MADRID, 14 MAY. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Según consta en los registros de la CNMV, con fecha de hoy, 14 de mayo, tanto Société Générale como JP Morgan han incrementado su participación en Telefónica y comunican al regulador que han superado la participación del 3% del capital. La teleco es ahora el segundo mejor valor del Ibex 35 y se anota un 1,51%, hasta los 12,1000 euros. Así las cosas, en concreto la firma gala ostenta ahora un 3,413% de la operadora capitaneada por César Alierta, al contar en total con 155,32 millones de acciones. Mientras que el bróker estadounidense controla un 3,490% del capital de Telefónica, y posee 158,82 millones de acciones. Técnicamente, el valor ha superado la primera resistencia que tenía en los 12,05 euros. Por encima, señala José María Rodríguez, analista de Bolsamanía, la siguiente “zona de control” estaría en los 12,19 euros. S.C


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2014)

Bufffff

Muy bonito todo. USA luchando con los máximos, Eurostoxx, DAX, ahi ahí

Y mientras tanto en el churribex, Timofónica y Pestol tirando parriba a lo bestia ..... y casi todo lo demás bajando.

ojito ojito ¿El viernes que pasa?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2014)

que venimos de un subidon desde el doble suelo 6k y ahora estamos claramente en distribución , cuando se termine de dibujar la cuña con un tercer y ultimo toque a la parte alta , iremos a cerrar el gap 9400 y el 8600


----------



## Namreir (14 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que venimos de un subidon desde el doble suelo 6k y ahora estamos claramente en distribución , cuando se termine de dibujar la cuña con un tercer y ultimo toque a la parte alta , iremos a cerrar el gap 9400 y el 8600



Coñé, el mitico 9.400 ¡¡¡El retorno de la bestia!!!


----------



## @@strom (14 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que venimos de un subidon desde el doble suelo 6k y ahora estamos claramente en distribución , cuando se termine de dibujar la cuña con un tercer y ultimo toque a la parte alta , iremos a cerrar el gap 9400 y el 8600




Llevaba sin venir por aquí casi un mes, pero veo que todo sigue igual.
Eres el Roncero del hilo, después de leerte estoy convencido de que rompemos al alza.


----------



## Se vende (14 May 2014)

Mañana toca vencimientos, ¿no?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que venimos de un subidon desde el doble suelo 6k y ahora estamos claramente en distribución , cuando se termine de dibujar la cuña con un tercer y ultimo toque a la parte alta , iremos a cerrar el gap 9400 y el 8600



¿Antes de las erelecciones? No creo.


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Un empujón mas ai IBEX y haría un martillito ... vamos Matilde !!! !!!


----------



## Se vende (14 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Un empujón mas ai IBEX y haría un martillito ... vamos Matilde !!! !!!



Pero la vela de las Matilde es alcista


----------



## Topongo (14 May 2014)

Lo que no entiendo muy bien es el guano Sabadeliano y de algunos mas de la banca mediana, esperemos que sean correcciones "Sanas" no creo que lo veamos en ningún cierre por debajo del 45.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2014)

que falta mas absoluta de desconocimiento veo , esto es distribución de manual , pronto se cerrara la trampa y toda gacela viviente será sacrificada :no:


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Pero la vela de las Matilde es alcista



eso es.
Ánimo a las Matildes para que empujen al IBEX a hacer el martillito, y ya mañana si eso vendemos cuando se ponga feo


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 May 2014)

Jose dijo:


> ojalá tengas razón pero...
> Lo que va a ser es una rotura de ojales,
> desde 11,80 hasta ahora solo esta entrando la gacelada.
> Yo la veo a 11- 11,20 en el próximo arreón bajista.



¿Cuántas gacelas se necesitan para comprar más de 1.000K de acciones en la subasta?


----------



## Jose (14 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Cuántas gacelas se necesitan para comprar más de 1.000K de acciones en la subasta?



11,95 millones de euros.
las gacelas no compran en subasta 
compran los leones (bloques convenidos) y para ponerse cortos.
saludos;


----------



## Durmiente (14 May 2014)

Mientras el sp siga por encima de 1890 la situación no cambia en absoluto... está alcista (aunque quizá no con tanta fuerza como los días pasados). 

El problema podría venir cuando se pierda esa cota (si es que se pierde, claro...)

Si se perdiera el 1890 se podría ir rápidamente al 1878-80 (le calculo yo) para luego decidir...


----------



## ane agurain (14 May 2014)

sube sube. que yo te aviso


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2014)

ArcelorMittal acaba de comunicar a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que en el primer trimestre ha cosechado unas pérdidas netas de 205 millones de dólares, unos números rojos menores que los de 345 millones del mismo periodo de 2013. La siderúrgica ha señalado que la demanda mundial se está recuperando


----------



## Xiux (14 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En el MAB si se ha entrado en las ultimas semanas a pelo en la mayoría de valores la cosa va de un 30 a un 50% de rejón.
> Carbures hoy -7 gowex por precios de diciembre, los Euronos... bueno esos aguantan bien estos dias para mi sorpresa.
> También es verdad que la gente que haya entrado bien y tuviese stops se ha tenido que forrar.
> Para sorpresa de todos arcelor para arriba, buena señal, desde aquel despioje vuelve poquito a poco a los 12 a contra corriente además.



Lo de Altia es flipante


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 May 2014)

Para los seguidores de corporación Alba.

Al cierre del primer trimestre de 2014, la cartera de participaciones de Alba era
la siguiente:
Compañías cotizadas Compañías no cotizadas
ACS (15,0%) Mecalux (24,4%)
Acerinox (23,5%) Pepe Jeans (12,1%)
Indra (11,3%) Panasa (26,4%)
Ebro Foods (10,0%) Ros Roca (17,4%)
Clínica Baviera (20,0%) Flex (19,8%)
Antevenio (17,7%) Ocibar (21,7%)
EnCampus (32,8%)
Siresa Campus (17,4%)

Suerte.

edito: no se alinea, mejor ver HR
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a98c9e87-922b-4a71-aaa3-edfa4b87f7ee}


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 May 2014)

Ostion de JCP justo ayer paso los 9.20 y hoy -6%, la recomendación de compra para las carboneras ha durado un telediario.


----------



## ane agurain (14 May 2014)

tiene pinta de que va a ser el mes con menos posts


----------



## egarenc (14 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tiene pinta de que va a ser el mes con menos posts









espero que no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 May 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...anism-savings-confiscation-force-spending-now



“Negative deposit rates” means that the banks will charge the customer for saving money and placing it in the bank. 

According to Keynesian theory (if there really is such a thing) government needs to spur “aggregate demand” in order to stimulate the economy to increased production. Keynes had no respect for savings... only spending. 

He called the consequences of savings to be a “paradox of thrift” in that if we all save instead of spend, then the economy will go into a death spiral. He was completely ignorant of capital theory, which explains that REAL capital, not paper money capital, comes from deferring spending ON CONSUMER GOODS in order to increase spending ON CAPITAL GOODS. 

The money that we save is not destroyed. It goes into the lendable funds market to finance long term capital investment that will pay future dividends, both literally and figuratively, ensuring MORE goods in the future.

It is a mark of the fanaticism and desperation of the Keynesians that they would resort to threats of money confiscation in order to prevent people from saving and force them to spend in the present. This is shear and utter madness... some might say it is theft on a vast scale, perpetrated by government fanatics.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (14 May 2014)

Pregunta al hilo.
Hoy he almorzado con un señor que tiene una parte considerable de sus ahorros en una minera brasileña. Vale do rio Doce. Cotiza en NY y según dice tiene una rentabilidad de casi el 10% desde hace varios años. Parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto. Seguro Bertok ya conoce todas las pegas...
Alguno en el foro la conoce? 
VALE:New York Stock Quote - Vale SA - Bloomberg


----------



## jopitxujo (14 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ostion de JCP justo ayer paso los 9.20 y hoy -6%, la recomendación de compra para las carboneras ha durado un telediario.



Menudo troleo se ha marcado con ese amago de romper hacia arriba, no me ha gustado nada.:no:

Por otro lado Tubacex que esta semana parece querer recuperar la senda alcista después de purgar un poco, parecido el caso de Arcelor pero ese muro de los 12 le está costando un huevo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pregunta al hilo.
> Hoy he almorzado con un señor que tiene una parte considerable de sus ahorros en una minera brasileña. Vale do rio Doce. Cotiza en NY y según dice tiene una rentabilidad de casi el 10% desde hace varios años. Parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto. Seguro Bertok ya conoce todas las pegas...
> Alguno en el foro la conoce?
> VALE:New York Stock Quote - Vale SA - Bloomberg



$VALE Vale S.A. stock and investing information on StockTwits (VALE) quizás ahí encuentres algo


----------



## Robopoli (14 May 2014)

Por fin Cisco da una alegría la cabrona. A ver en que queda mañana pero vaya ruina de entrada que hice en junio :ouch:
Espero que mi posi pase al verde de una santa vez porque llevó desde Julio viéndolo rojo pasión!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

Up mañanero


----------



## amago45 (15 May 2014)

Buenos días
Abrimos rojitos, a ver si seguimos enrojeciendo el día, o volvemos al ver verdes praderas


----------



## xavigomis (15 May 2014)

Alguna noticia de Imtech... teoricamente hoy publica resultados y por la ostia no deben ser buenos...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 May 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Alguna noticia de Imtech... teoricamente hoy publica resultados y por la ostia no deben ser buenos...



Ganas de mandarlas a tomar x c*** incrementandose exponencialmente.


----------



## xavigomis (15 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ganas de mandarlas a tomar x c*** incrementandose exponencialmente.



Coincido... 11.000 acciones más pilladas a 1,31 hoy...


----------



## Robopoli (15 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ganas de mandarlas a tomar x c*** incrementandose exponencialmente.



Lo que no me explico es que hace bestinver metido en ese sarao. 
Aún así pese a bestinver y al añito lateral que llevamos está en +7% desde que las pillé a finales de 2013.
Ojalá toda mi cartera creciera igual ::


----------



## amago45 (15 May 2014)

Carpatos Ichimoku y tal ... ienso:ienso:ienso:

[YOUTUBE]FcQtypS_g4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es que hace bestinver metido en ese sarao.
> Aún así pese a bestinver y al añito lateral que llevamos está en +7% desde que las pillé a finales de 2013.
> Ojalá toda mi cartera creciera igual ::



A que precio las pillaste? porque creo que está en mínimos de 52 semanas ahora. ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Alguna noticia de Imtech... teoricamente hoy publica resultados y por la ostia no deben ser buenos...



El coste financiero sube un 20.16% anualizado en Q1. La deuda baja en 326M en


----------



## Robopoli (15 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A que precio las pillaste? porque creo que está en mínimos de 52 semanas ahora. ienso:



Me refería al fondo de bestinver no a Imtech. No llevo nada de Imtech salvo las que llevo en bestinfond. Milagrosamente en ese charco no entré.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

el Ibex a la parte alta de la cuña aun no va a ir , ahora toca ir a la parte baja , rezad lo que sepáis :no:

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 10:27 ----------

lo han llevado a 110 pipos de la parte alta de la cuña , pero ni soñéis en tocarla aun , primero a los 10070 ienso:


----------



## xavigomis (15 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A que precio las pillaste? porque creo que está en mínimos de 52 semanas ahora. ienso:



1,98 ; 1,65 ; 1,39 y 1,31 hoy mismo...

Precio medio : 1,5


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 May 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> 1,98 ; 1,65 ; 1,39 y 1,31 hoy mismo...
> 
> Precio medio : 1,5



Suerte con ellas. A mi desde que el equipo directivo se columpió tanto con las previsiones para este año, no me ofrecen ninguna seriedad y no meto un leuro más ahí.

Dentro esta mañana de Carbures a ver si rebota.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pregunta al hilo.
> Hoy he almorzado con un señor que tiene una parte considerable de sus ahorros en una minera brasileña. Vale do rio Doce. Cotiza en NY y según dice tiene una rentabilidad de casi el 10% desde hace varios años. Parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto. Seguro Bertok ya conoce todas las pegas...
> Alguno en el foro la conoce?
> VALE:New York Stock Quote - Vale SA - Bloomberg



Está en tendencia primaria bajista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:







pero está haciendo algo interesante. Se ha apoyado 2 veces en los 12,5 y ahora ha hecho un apoyo creciente. Puede ser el origen de algo muy interesante como un cambio de tendencia ::::::

En la zona de los 17,5 tiene el papelón esperando.


----------



## Chila (15 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me refería al fondo de bestinver no a Imtech. No llevo nada de Imtech salvo las que llevo en bestinfond. Milagrosamente en ese charco no entré.



¿el 7% ya? Es que ni lo miro...es para la universidad de los pequeños.
Y bestinver puede permitirse seguir dentro aun palmando. Para los particulares que no podemos diversificar tanto es muy arriesgado.


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2014)

Sabadell nos está trolleando:ouch:

Aguantamos....


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

Muy duro lo de Sabadell, no me lo explico además, hay margen de sobra pero esto es de ::


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2014)

La misma trolleada que hizo popular....pareció romper al alza la resistencia y luego al infierno de nuevo.

Llamemos infierno los 5 del pop que son equivalentes a los 2,15 del sab.

Segun mis impresiones, vaya....cosas mias.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 May 2014)

Menuda cagada de entrada en Prisa ayer. ¡¡Ya soy himbersora a largo!!


----------



## erpako (15 May 2014)

¿alguno ve con buenos ojos la inversión en Enagás a estos precios?.


----------



## Montegrifo (15 May 2014)

erpako dijo:


> ¿alguno ve con buenos ojos la inversión en Enagás a estos precios?.



A mí particularmente me está tentando, pero verla tan recomendada en los medios y tal siempre me frena


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

SAB ::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

y mas  que vas a tragar chavalin :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (15 May 2014)

jajaja yo sigo con las mierda mediaset, aun no sé porque.....

jajajaja necesito unas vacaciones. voy a palmar hasta la camisa.


----------



## amago45 (15 May 2014)

Vaya avería Sabadell, -5.16%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2014)

Guanos dias a todos menos a los matilderos,

veo esas matildes y me cago en la sombra de alierta. Como me sacaron para irse a buscar el cielo a contracorriente. Muy mal alierta esas bodibell te sirvan de leccion.

Suerte a los sabadelinos, la banca mediana y las aseguradoras llevan unas jornadas que mejor no mirarlas.


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menuda cagada de entrada en Prisa ayer. ¡¡Ya soy himbersora a largo!!



como yo en natra y ence, pero muy poco.


por cierto, dapenatres rompe los 10

y bio ya está en 0,66


el ibex no cae mucho, pero algunos valores importantes desploman


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (15 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está en tendencia primaria bajista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 
> pero está haciendo algo interesante. Se ha apoyado 2 veces en los 12,5 y ahora ha hecho un apoyo creciente. Puede ser el origen de algo muy interesante como un cambio de tendencia ::::::
> ...



Gracias Bertok por echarle un vistazo.

Lo que me tienta es que es una minera, sector virgen para mí, y que aparentemente viene repartiendo un dividendo que a estos precios, está casi en el 10% anual. Y el suelo del 2009, en plena crisis y lo más bajo del mercado, estaba sobre los 12,50 uss.


----------



## erpako (15 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> A mí particularmente me está tentando, pero verla tan recomendada en los medios y tal siempre me frena



El próximo día 3 de jul reparte 0,76 €.


DIVIDENDO COMPLEMENTARIO


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vaya avería Sabadell, -5.16%



Acojonante... para una vez que pongo el stop solo a cubrir posi, me hacen esta liada... sigue habiendo margen de sobra, pero a ver si la paran o algo... no se, la siguiente parada deberían ser los 30 y sino pies nada vuelta a los 15 y a empezar...
Grrrr


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

que vivos son los leoncios , llevan a los índices a lo mas alto un poco antes del vencimiento y luego lo tiran , ahora muchas gacelas quedaran atrapadas pensando que aun se puede recuperar porque el vencimiento esta demasiado cerca y por el cansinismo alcista imperante :abajo:


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Gracias Bertok por echarle un vistazo.
> 
> Lo que me tienta es que es una minera, sector virgen para mí, y que aparentemente viene repartiendo un dividendo que a estos precios, está casi en el 10% anual. Y el suelo del 2009, en plena crisis y lo más bajo del mercado, estaba sobre los 12,50 uss.



El próximo resfriado mundial va a fundir a las commodities. Cuidado.

Pero bien es cierto que se compra abajo cuando nadie las quiere y no arriba cuando todos las recomiendan.

De momento, la pauta de precios manda y está en primaria bajista. No se vaya a cometer el error de ANR con el calentón de que todos íbamos a ser millonarios ....

Lo seremos pero cuando rompa la primaria bajista ::::::


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

Vayan sacabdo los tonuelitos a pasaear que hoy en Sabadell nos certificamos fijo, ahora está por ver si con el 5% o el 10%


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> como yo en natra y ence, pero muy poco.
> 
> 
> por cierto, dapenatres rompe los 10
> ...



Bio puede caer a los infiernos si se seca el mercado


----------



## xavigomis (15 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> como yo en natra y ence, pero muy poco.
> 
> 
> por cierto, dapenatres rompe los 10
> ...



jefa, como ves imtech?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2014)

Dentro de mis aventuras y desventuras, he deshecho posicion en Wolters con lo comido por lo servido, orden sp de ibm en 186 dolares, venta de kd8 para pagar una comida y mantengo las imtech y las carboneras como recuerdo de pandoro.

Me quedo con los tres fondos de infinito plazo, y la cartera de futuros en total liquidez a espera de algo de definicion. El ultimo tiron lo tenia puesto en los 91xx bajos futuro dax pero se escapo. Hasta entonces me mantendre en la sombra. 

PD: Frutas matildes.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

esta es la buena chavalines , ya estuvo bien de tanto siemprealcismo cansino y atrapagacelas :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta es la buena chavalines , ya estuvo bien de tanto siemprealcismo cansino y atrapagacelas :no:



Un dia acertaras, y como lo celebres dandole al alpiste mas de la cuenta, no habra B12 en todo el hospital para reanimarte. Esa cuña magica tuya tiene la respuesta...


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dentro de mis aventuras y desventuras, he deshecho posicion en Wolters con lo comido por lo servido, orden sp de ibm en 186 dolares, venta de kd8 para pagar una comida y mantengo las imtech y las carboneras como recuerdo de pandoro.
> 
> Me quedo con los tres fondos de infinito plazo, y la cartera de futuros en total liquidez a espera de algo de definicion. El ultimo tiron lo tenia puesto en los 91xx bajos futuro dax pero se escapo. Hasta entonces me mantendre en la sombra.
> 
> PD: Frutas matildes.



Un himverzor de Audi100 y alto copete como tú, ¿cómo puede quedarse pillado en Royal Imtech?

La trolleada de la ruptura de los 2,25 y posterior desplome fue definitiva.

¿también llevas carbón usano? 8:8:8:

En el próximo ciclo vas a poder opar a medio valde-bobos ::::::


----------



## mpbk (15 May 2014)

santander esta a resistencia de mp eh.......no se si cerrar las que llevo de lp


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un dia acertaras, y como lo celebres dandole al alpiste mas de la cuenta, no habra B12 en todo el hospital para reanimarte. Esa cuña magica tuya tiene la respuesta...



La cuña se va a cumplir


----------



## pecata minuta (15 May 2014)

Me salto el SL de SAN. Y fuera de la conga de TEF también en 12,18.

De llorar las Prisas y las EZE a punto de perder el 1,00.

En Sacyr me están haciendo un roto también.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Un himverzor de Audi100 y alto copete como tú, ¿cómo puede quedarse pillado en Royal Imtech?
> 
> La trolleada de la ruptura de los 2,25 y posterior desplome fue definitiva.
> 
> ...



Pues porque en las acciones no me fijo en la pauta de precios, :ouch:.

Hice los numeros, me fije en sus resultados y las previsiones, y me salia en un precio superior al de cotizacion. Luego conituaron los problemas y tras el ultimo estallido de merde los numeros ya me salian en los 1,4 o asi, las mantuve y las mantengo porque de poder limpiar y revertir la situacion la empresa tiene unos numeros con mucho descuento.

En lo del carbon usano es todo mas simple, puse en una coctelera al pepino y a que algun buen dia el chorreo de dinero a las energias "limpias" se acabara junto a eso de comprar cuando corre la sangre. Es una apuesta a años. Seria el trade largo de una operativa con cortos sobre Tesla, para que se entienda.

Madrid no tiene mar, de tener VdBB seria mi primera opcion entonces.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues porque en las acciones no me fijo en la pauta de precios, :ouch:.
> 
> Hice los numeros, me fije en sus resultados y las previsiones, y me salia en un precio superior al de cotizacion. Luego conituaron los problemas y tras el ultimo estallido de merde los numeros ya me salian en los 1,4 o asi, las mantuve y las mantengo porque de poder limpiar y revertir la situacion la empresa tiene unos numeros con mucho descuento.
> 
> ...



La pauta de precios recoge todas las opiniones ..... para las gacelas es una forma barata de externalizar o que sabe el mercado ::::::

Luego es cuestión de esperar a la entrada de volumen 8:8:8:

Con Valde-bobos estás muy engañado. A ver si caes de una puta vez del guindo ::::::

[YOUTUBE]xP6cbOkW5X0[/YOUTUBE]

No tienes webox a ir a las 7 de la tarde :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

la verdad es que tengo imtech abandonada desde hace 15 dias con el ultimo desplome.

si holanda revienta un poco más la bubble, su bolsa puede caer.

a ver este finde si le echo un ojo.


----------



## egarenc (15 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Suerte con ellas. A mi desde que el equipo directivo se columpió tanto con las previsiones para este año, no me ofrecen ninguna seriedad y no meto un leuro más ahí.
> 
> Dentro esta mañana de Carbures a ver si rebota.



Para nuestros biznietos y tal

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (15 May 2014)

Buenos días.inocho:

Cosa rara que Pepi no se haya pasado a amenizar la fiesta.

Rojo antes de vencimiento mensual... verdes praderas para pastar el mes siguiente. Me gusta que pase esto, suena a aligerar peso antes de volver a atacar máximos la semana que viene.

Mañana puede ser buen día para comprar si siguen las rebajas.
Aconsejo Ferrovial si la bajan de 15,70. Sus fundamentales son cada vez mejores y el último contrato que ha firmado en Inglaterra se suma a lo que ya tiene amarrado para muchos años. 
Hay dividendo y beneficios seguros a largo plazo. Apuesto a que estará en 17€ muy pronto.


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bio puede caer a los infiernos si se seca el mercado



yo bio la veía clara a cerrar el gap de 0.69 y rebotin.

luego la veia en 0.65 y rebotin

pero es que podemos ver 0.58 tambien.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 May 2014)

Aaaagggghhhh Sacyr


----------



## ponzi (15 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la verdad es que tengo imtech abandonada desde hace 15 dias con el ultimo desplome.
> 
> si holanda revienta un poco más la bubble, su bolsa puede caer.
> 
> a ver este finde si le echo un ojo.



Por lo que he visto de refilon el negocio sigue funcionando bastante bien pero se ve claramente que se les esta atragantando la deuda, esto es un problema porq cuando el pasivo no funciona has de tirar del neto.A estos precios 1-2 ampliaciones mas aunque dejen la empresa saneada pueden dejar a los actuales accionistas bastante tocados.


----------



## egarenc (15 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Para nuestros biznietos y tal
> 
> Sinceramente, Imtech me ha enseñado mucho...cada vez que tenga malos pensamientos, solo tengo que mirar la cuenta y listos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Miedito me está dando Ralph, que está subiendo él solito ... ... puede mascarse un 'epic reversal' y tal



pleno al 15 .....


----------



## atman (15 May 2014)

Ayer en algunos instrumentos del SP (ETF, opciones,...) ví algunas ventas fuertes, pero no dije nada porque ya he visto esto otras veces y... eso, nada.

Pero viendo que ahora en Europa tambien parece que hay alguna salida...

No sé... es que tampoco es general ni mucho menos... parecen meneos para sacudir el árbol... 

Ya veremos la fuerza del oso que esté sacudiendo... porque hace años que no vemos un grizzlie en condiciones... :S

Mientras tanto tranquilidad con el apalancamiento, que no está el horno pa bollos...

(me digo a mí mismo...)


----------



## IRobot (15 May 2014)

Mapfre jugando con la alcista que viene desde 2012. Le metería un mordisco si no fuese porque no tengo muy claro que no la rompa a la baja. Lleva un tiempo estando muy débil... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza gacelillas :no:


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ayer en algunos instrumentos del SP (ETF, opciones,...) ví algunas ventas fuertes, pero no dije nada porque ya he visto esto otras veces y... eso, nada.
> 
> Pero viendo que ahora en Europa tambien parece que hay alguna salida...
> 
> ...



ya verás cuando le suelten ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

Bertok compra ANR, segundo aviso.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza gacelillas :no:










ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

acabo de ver la " loba del walestrit " , es ya demasiada subnormalidad , no divierte ienso:

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 15:14 ----------

la tenias bien guardada eh mariconson :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 15:15 ----------

la ocasión lo merece 

como se están poniendo pandoro :Baile:


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Joder que masacre en el culibex


----------



## IRobot (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la ocasión lo merece
> 
> como se están poniendo pandoro :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

en este caso san pandoro es mi salvador , llevo corto desde los 10445 ya dos semanas , pero totalmente seguro de que la figura de la cuña se cumpliría y por mis tres cojones que voy a aprovecharla :no:


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

y pasado mañana la final de la liga. algún recorte en vistas?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que vivos son los leoncios , llevan a los índices a lo mas alto un poco antes del vencimiento y luego lo tiran , ahora muchas gacelas quedaran atrapadas pensando que aun se puede recuperar porque el vencimiento esta demasiado cerca y por el cansinismo alcista imperante :abajo:



bravo :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2014)

que sesión más pandoristica la de Ralph


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

Toda la banca mediana haciendo aguas, SAB peleando con Sacyr a muerte por el farolillo rojo...
MTS ni tan mal...
PRS -10% lo siento pecata...
No se, menuda mierda no? 
Lo de SAB alguna noticia? voy a ajustar Stop y si me salta mañana pues adios...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

sesión tras sesión arrastrándose pa subir un par de pipos y pumba por la barranquilla el dia anterior al vencimiento , pobres gaceleridos , pero es vuestro destino :no:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (15 May 2014)

Sabadell -6,1%. Algo especial con este banco? Es el más castigado


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 May 2014)

Señor Pepitoria, ¿cómo va el condensador de hostias?


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

y abg parece un txitxarro por de la forma que baja o sube


----------



## Plimo del jato (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sesión tras sesión arrastrándose pa subir un par de pipos y pumba por la barranquilla el dia anterior al vencimiento , pobres gaceleridos , pero es vuestro destino :no:



Ese es mi plimo, el del perú. Muéstrales quién gobierna


----------



## Se vende (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sesión tras sesión arrastrándose pa subir un par de pipos y pumba por la barranquilla el dia anterior al vencimiento , pobres gaceleridos , pero es vuestro destino :no:



mañana hay que volver a entrar a primera hora.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 May 2014)

parece que guanea un poco..... solo un poco


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

Cerramos cortos 10445 en 10387 , abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok compra ANR, segundo aviso.....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Espera un poco bro ::::::

Los 4,38 son el nivel de ass breakers :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 May 2014)

A tocado el -2,5%??
O fue un espejismo en mi pantalla??

:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

se va a la parte baja de la cuña 10070 que debería alcanzar hacia el 27 de mayo , seguro mañana rebotito pa luego seguir bajando ienso:

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 15:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Espera un poco bro ::::::
> 
> Los 4,38 son el nivel de ass breakers :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



cu in da jel :o


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Pepi, onde estás?

joer que masacre


----------



## mpbk (15 May 2014)

ya avise que santander estaba en resistencia mp....viene guano

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxlLaP_0FE

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 16:05 ----------

cortitos, a ver esa cuñita si la cumple rapido.


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya avise que santander estaba en resistencia mp....viene guano
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxlLaP_0FE
> 
> ...



Son las rebajas de mayo. Aprovecha !8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 May 2014)

Como esto siga así, algún valor del IBEX confirma la teoría de que todo él es un chicharro, bajando un 10%.


----------



## mpbk (15 May 2014)

el ibex no puede con los 10600....los 11200 tendrán que esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el ibex no puede con los 10600....los 11200 tendrán que esperar.



los 11200 para octubre


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Día de San Isidro, festivo en Madrid, la peña curando la melopea de ayer tras darlo todo viendo a DJ Nano anoche en Alcobendas ........ y las manos fuertes desplumando al personal.

PD1 - Las manos fuertes son unas hijas de perra o tal vez no ::
PD2 - Algo bueno tenía que tener el Norte de Madrid ..... !!!!! arriba esas manos !!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Fiestón 8:8:

[YOUTUBE]lZCg5qnZ5o4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Como esto siga así, algún valor del IBEX confirma la teoría de que todo él es un chicharro, bajando un 10%.



Alguno?
En la pelea de los tontacos tenemos a SAB, ANA, Sacyr, POP, IAG....
Vamos tenemos uno cuantos con >5% y cerquia del 10 a alguno, mucho me extrañaría si Sacyr, ana y Sab no se lo cascan.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 May 2014)

Hacía tiempo que no se veía este pandorismo brutal.


----------



## Topongo (15 May 2014)

Y en SAb mas vale q1ue aguantemos el 30 porque sino nos pasará como cuando no hemos aguantado el 45...


----------



## rufus (15 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya avise que santander estaba en resistencia mp....viene guano
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxlLaP_0FE
> 
> ...



Guano hasta?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

tranquilidad pezkeñines , se trata de distribuir todo lo que se compro en la zona 6k y 7k , asi que no lo tiraran con fuerza aun , hay mucho papel que colocar :Baile:

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 16:30 ----------

hay una cuñita mas pequeña que se ha estado formando , hoy se ha roto pero mañana creo que tendremos pullbackcito hasta los 10570 ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (15 May 2014)

Que masacre...!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2014)

Mitad de las SAB fuera 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (15 May 2014)

Vamos todos juntos:


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Ano-rrotos, la han parado justo en 4,38USD.

Está a un aire de irse por debajo de 3,80USD


----------



## Namreir (15 May 2014)

i love the smell of guano in tg evening

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 May 2014)

Todo esto por unos "rumores" de na.......SOBRE GRECIA??
Menudos troles )


----------



## Montegrifo (15 May 2014)

Podemos salir ya de las trincheras o echamos el cerrojo durante una temporada?
Jornada interesante para ver hacia dónde se está traspasando el dinero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ano-rrotos, la han parado justo en 4,38USD.
> 
> Está a un aire de irse por debajo de 3,80USD


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

que matanza!


----------



## Tono (15 May 2014)

Me voy arrimando para asistir al cierre. 

Mañana me parece que tocará otra vez gacela a la parrilla con adobo de guano...
No os hagáis muchas preguntas sobre por qué cae tanto o deja de caer cada valor. Mañana son los vencimientos y los leoncios han dejado todo preparado para tirarlo a última hora y comprar barato.
Esto se supone que significa subidas para la semana que viene. Yo pensaría más en comprar que en vender. 
Por cierto tírenme esas Ferroviales un poco más, si puede ser hasta los 15,50 donde tengo la orden.

Los datos macro de hoy son buenos en general.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

Disclaimer to grandote:

*"quien compre anr y palme pasta se lo tiene merecido"*

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 17:33 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Me voy arrimando para asistir al cierre.
> 
> Mañana me parece que tocará otra vez gacela a la parrilla con adobo de guano...
> No os hagáis muchas preguntas sobre por qué cae tanto o deja de caer cada valor. Mañana son los vencimientos y los leoncios han dejado todo preparado para tirarlo a última hora y comprar barato.
> ...





Bueno si.... Alemania como un tiro. IPC estacadito por lo que las deudas serán más dificiles de pagar, Francia comenzando a guanear y Italia.... oh Italia! ::

¿Y en usa cayendo la producción industrial y el uso de la capacidad instalada? Será por el vortex polar.... son datos excelentes ::


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Estamos viendo exactamente lo mismo 8:8:8: pero sigue en bajista.

Hasta que no gire, no entraré pero haciendo sitio porque voy a entrar cargao de ANRs ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

ezentis troll


----------



## Tono (15 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disclaimer to grandote:
> 
> *"quien compre anr y palme pasta se lo tiene merecido"*
> 
> ...



así en general y sin entrar en detalles, no son datos malos. Ya sabes, el vaso se puede ver medio lleno o medio vacío.
Además siempre está el tiempo para echarle la culpa del desajuste en las previsiones: los tornados en USA, las inundaciones en Italia...



bertok dijo:


> Estamos viendo exactamente lo mismo 8:8:8: pero sigue en bajista.
> 
> Hasta que no gire, no entraré pero haciendo sitio porque voy a entrar cargao de ANRs ::::::



ni cargao de cubatas entras...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

hay miedo eh pezkeñines , menudas nenazas , aun no habéis visto na , cuando se termine de dibujar la gran cuña se abrirán las puertas del infierno :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2014)

Fran sé que esta por ahí ............. aparezca


----------



## Xiux (15 May 2014)

Si al final, toda esta sangria es por los griegos!

En cuanto se aclare , hacia arriba y no sera mas que una oportunidad para comprar

(Me como el ladrillo como sea.....)


----------



## atman (15 May 2014)

Aquí todos ustedes estarán al tanto de las novedades en Realidad Virtual, con gafas como las Oculus Rift ¿verdad?

Lo que igual no saben... es quien se ha comprado esas gafas 3D...


Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Aquí todos ustedes estarán al tanto de las novedades en Realidad Virtual, con gafas como las Oculus Rift ¿verdad?
> 
> Lo que igual no saben... es hasta llevan esas gafas 3D...
> 
> ...



Oh!!! ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿el Algo-Tladel ya se ha pillado unas???????? :: :: :: ::


----------



## atman (15 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh!!! ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿el Algo-Tladel ya se ha pillado unas???????? :: :: :: ::



:XX:

Y aspira a mucho más...

V.C. Firm Names Robot To Board of Directors | Betabeat

Cualquier día nos lo abduce algún mego-fondo...


----------



## Xiux (15 May 2014)

Joder con FCC, un -5,x% 

Digo de ganas de ponerse corto, no lo hago y se va al carajillo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

Este chico llegará alto! ::


----------



## FranR (15 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran sé que esta por ahí ............. aparezca



Poco que decir, el 7 de mayo ¿cómo estábamos?... lateral, pero con bandazos cada vez más fuertes. (ergo la resolución de un nuevo tramo de tendencia la tenemos ahí cerquita)
Hemos hecho el test arriba y seguimos dentro de canal. Los 10.306 parece un buen punto para tomar decisiones...

Lo mismo que dije el otro día, los que estaban dentro largos aguantar...que han rascado un buen pellizco y les habrán saltado los S. Profit y los que estaban fuera se han ahorrado las comisiones. Ahora dejar pasar la sesión de mañana que debería ser una etapa por los dolomitas y mirar ofertas para la semana que viene...



A ver si luego tengo tiempo y subo algún nivel/situación de los indicadores y como nos dejan las proyecciones para la semana entrante.

Tengo el tiempo justo de leer el foro por encima y visitas de rigor.


(Según la hoja de ruta marcada a principio de año, esta serie debería acercarse a los 11.000, terminamos ciclo a medio alcista y empezamos la caída infennal)


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

No es meter más miedo a los Ano-rrotos pero la prensa gringa está que lo tira :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Even If Coal Has Bottomed, Will It Ever Recover?

*Even If Coal Has Bottomed, Will It Ever Recover?
*
Over the last few weeks, I've heard pundits and bloggers alike pontificate about the coal sector reaching a bottom. Indeed, the massive sell-off makes current valuations look attractive, but we invest based on future prospects, not what's happening now. So let's take a look at *why coal will continue to have a very rough time over the coming years and if you should invest in this sector*.

With the Mercury and Air Toxics Standards (MATS) set to take effect in April 2015, many companies are retiring coal-fired plants at an increasing rate. Currently 300,000 MW are generated from coal in the U.S. The EIA's revised estimate, released in February 2014, is now projecting retirements that represent approximately 20% of total capacity or 60,000 MW. This is up from 40,000 MW. *This will permanently change the face of energy in the U.S*.

In addition to the numerous retirements, new coal-fired power plant construction is practically nonexistent. 2013 saw the addition of only two new coal fired power plants to the U.S. energy grid, and both were delayed projects that were originally scheduled to be completed during 2011 and 2012.

A majority of coal produced in the U.S. goes toward electricity generation, making this a key sector to most coal producers.







Coal producers are often tracked through the Market Vectors Coal ETF (NYSEMKT: KOL ) , which has seen increasing pressure lately. Let's face it, domestic producers of coal are losing one-fifth of their U.S. customer base. With that decreasing demand comes lower prices. Those low prices are resulting in significant losses for many coal producers.

This will take its toll on smaller domestic producers like Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) , which has been struggling with profitability lately. Arch's metallurgical coal platform is expanding, but a vast majority of Arch's coal goes to producers of electric power in 37 of the 48 continental U.S. states. *Arch Coal recently reported a $0.60 loss for the first quarter and management appears to be lacking any original ideas on how to turn this trend around*.

John W. Eaves, Arch's President and CEO, stated, "at Arch, we are taking proactive steps to manage our controllable costs and capital spending, reduce our cash outflows and preserve our liquidity. Moreover, we are reducing our expected metallurgical coal sales volume by approximately 1 million tons for 2014."

Kind of sounds a bit like business hibernation with the hope that things will someday improve. Analysts are looking for Arch Coal's declining EPS trend to continue in fiscal 2014, down 68% to a loss of $1.82, so that improvement isn't showing up anytime soon.

*Established producers like Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) that benefit from diverse global operations aren't immune, either*. Of the 251.7 million tons of coal the company produced in 2013, approximately 95% was thermal coal.

Peabody posted an adjusted loss of $0.19 per share in the first quarter of 2014. Cost-cutting measures and higher sales volume following an unusually cold winter provided a buffer against lower realized pricing per ton. Australia saw a 17% decline in revenue per ton, while the U.S. experienced a 7% decline respectively.

The saving grace for Peabody will be significant holdings in the sub-bituminous low sulfur coal deposits in Wyoming and Montana (which is environmentally preferable) and access to the Asian markets. Peabody Energy Chairman and CEO Gregory H. Boyce acknowledged "Peabody's position in the low-cost U.S. basins and high-growth Asian markets allows us to navigate current market pressures and benefit from long-term demand trends."

While the company's long-term game plan is sound, until these "current market pressures" abate, it would be prudent to watch from the sidelines before jumping into the coal game.

*The payoff
*
*The future of coal doesn't look too good*. Power plants are the main consumers of coal, but they are seeing significant retirements. Worse, there are not enough new coal-fired plants coming online to make up the difference. There currently doesn't appear to be a macroeconomic catalyst on the horizon that will provide support for the coal industry. Instead, it looks as though environmental policy, burgeoning natural gas production, and tepid international demand are all conspiring to further this commodity's decline. *It would be wise to avoid calling a bottom in a sector with so many looming factors*.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

Looming factor te voy a dar yo a ti.... como saquen un reactor que chupe el C02, azufres y tal de forma eficiente te vas a enterar el chupinatz. 

COMPRA, PERO PARA AYER!!!!!!! ::


----------



## Durmiente (15 May 2014)

Al ritmo que van cayendo los americanos parece que el SP está asegurándose una visita al 1840 más o menos. 

Podría ser mañana mismo... o la próxima semana.

Si bajaran de los 1840 podría prolongarse la caída, sin problemas, hasta el mismo 1800.

De todas formas, a mí me parece que esto es, todavía, un "movimiento rápido"y que el lunes mismo estamos de nuevo escalando las laderas de unas montañas que nos permitirán subir indefinidamente "hasta el infinito y más allá" (naturalmente).


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Al ritmo que van cayendo los americanos parece que el SP está asegurándose una visita al 1840 más o menos.
> 
> Podría ser mañana mismo... o la próxima semana.
> 
> ...



Eso son palabras mayores.

Por debajo del 1840 sólo queda el infierno y fin de ciclo intermedio.


----------



## atman (15 May 2014)

Yo no m'creo los 1840 de momento. Como mucho un tironcito más, échele 10 puntos, que ya haría saltar algunas posis y luego a buscar nuevo máximo, y haga lo que haga, a seguir tonteando y consumiendo días mientras aparezca algo de defina movimiento... sino, con los ojos puestos en el BCE. Coñazo...


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 May 2014)

Para el bajon que se han marcado, poco volumen veo yo


----------



## sr.anus (15 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo no m'creo los 1840 de momento. Como mucho un tironcito más, échele 10 puntos, que ya haría saltar algunas posis y luego a buscar nuevo máximo, y haga lo que haga, a seguir tonteando y consumiendo días mientras aparezca algo de defina movimiento... sino, con los ojos puestos en el BCE. Coñazo...



atman todo el año bajista,y ahora a ver si se nos va a perder el movimiento weno....::::


Yo estoy cabreado con la jugada que han hecho a primera hora en el dax barriendo a todos los que andabamos cortos, me han tirado por menos de 2 puntos, sl a 2 puntos menos del maximo.


----------



## atman (15 May 2014)

Un diverti-miento... para los amantes de las correlaciones...

Hay que prohibir a este tío que haga más películas...







Y, por Dios!!! acaben con los economistas....!!!













La anomalía del 2002 se debe a que una parte de los fallecidos... eran economistas... ::



---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 19:28 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> atman todo el año bajista,y ahora a ver si se nos va a perder el movimiento weno....::::
> 
> 
> Yo estoy cabreado con la jugada que han hecho a primera hora en el dax barriendo a todos los que andabamos cortos, me han tirado por menos de 2 puntos, sl a 2 puntos menos del maximo.



¿todo el año bajista? No, señor mío... yo llevo un lustro al menos...  :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2014)

*2013 Rescate en LA.*

[YOUTUBE]nFCJVPd1sN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (15 May 2014)

A lo mejor hoy dejamos una velita bonita y todo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

E.on se ha pegado también su particular gap a la baja


----------



## egarenc (15 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy arrimando para asistir al cierre.
> 
> Mañana me parece que tocará otra vez gacela a la parrilla con adobo de guano...
> No os hagáis muchas preguntas sobre por qué cae tanto o deja de caer cada valor. Mañana son los vencimientos y los leoncios han dejado todo preparado para tirarlo a última hora y comprar barato.
> ...



FER, no estabas ya dentro? añades más?


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Looming factor te voy a dar yo a ti.... como saquen un reactor que chupe el C02, azufres y tal de forma eficiente te vas a enterar el chupinatz.
> 
> COMPRA, PERO PARA AYER!!!!!!! ::



Looming guanocalipsis ..... estás avisao ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2014)

Vamos Rafa!!!


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo no m'creo los 1840 de momento. Como mucho un tironcito más, échele 10 puntos, que ya haría saltar algunas posis y luego a buscar nuevo máximo, y haga lo que haga, a seguir tonteando y consumiendo días mientras aparezca algo de defina movimiento... sino, con los ojos puestos en el BCE. Coñazo...



Maese, trace la línea roja que no debe pasar el SP ::::::


----------



## Tono (15 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> FER, no estabas ya dentro? añades más?




Salí hace unos días en 16€, cuando el IBEX subió casi un 2%, para recoger plusvis.
Precisamente esperando corrección, para volver a entrar.
Ya que estamos en un movimiento de dientes de sierra, intentar aprovecharlo  
Es un valor del que no dudo de su progresión alcista. No hay pega que ponerle por fundamentales ni por AT.


----------



## egarenc (15 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Salí hace unos días en 16€, cuando el IBEX subió casi un 2%, para recoger plusvis.
> Precisamente esperando corrección, para volver a entrar.
> Ya que estamos en un movimiento de dientes de sierra, intentar aprovecharlo
> Es un valor del que no dudo de su progresión alcista. No hay pega que ponerle por fundamentales ni por AT.



:Aplauso: tu si que sabes, yo sigo dentro, Montoro yo sigo con la latencia, pero tu te jodes :


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Cuidado con el Nasdaq 8:8:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

oh tu Te jodes payo, pedazo julai y bertok tambien -_-


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

Troleada del dia JCP 15.21%,


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

será por fin esta la tan cacareada corrección?

otro día como hoy hace pirarse a muchos


----------



## bertok (15 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Troleada del dia JCP 15.21%,



JC Penney Shares Jump 24% On Earnings - J.C. Penney Company, Inc. (NYSE:JCP) - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2014)

Votad minoritarios y las mueltes vendran solas, no me seais subhumanos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> será por fin esta la tan cacareada corrección?
> 
> otro día como hoy hace pirarse a muchos



Que se lo digan a prisa o otros valores que parecen estar apunto de entrar en caída libre...



bertok dijo:


> JC Penney Shares Jump 24% On Earnings - J.C. Penney Company, Inc. (NYSE:JCP) - 24/7 Wall St.




Rompió los 9.20 y cayo a 8 otra vez. El cuidador sabe purgar


----------



## ane agurain (15 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Votad minoritarios y las mueltes vendran solas, no me seais subhumanos



[YOUTUBE]ftWtv6-IOwI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 15:59 ----------

si miramos el nasdaq en 3 meses, el otro día se rompió al alza una posible directriz bajista, y con gap, con lo que ahora también es posible que apoyemos para push

pero si perdemos los 4050-4000, creo que habrá órdenes automáticas a saco


----------



## mpbk (16 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> buenos dias wapisimos.
> 
> sabéis que sigo dentro de mediaset y no estoy nada comodo?
> 
> santander está en resistencia...vendo o.........





mpbk dijo:


> santander esta a resistencia de mp eh.......no se si cerrar las que llevo de lp



avisados estabais.

de nada y tal


----------



## amago45 (16 May 2014)

Pinta y colorea del IBEX

Vision a largo (diario)







Canal ascendente, se sigue dentro del canal, si esto siguiera rojo, un primer punto de soporte serían los 10.034-10.050. Si se pone verde, superar los 11.123 sería un bonito objetivo

Visión a ultra-corto (horario)







Las caidas de ayer han sacado al índice del canal que iba pintando desde finales de abril, veremos que ocurre hoy y el lúnes, si se vuelve al canal, o se crea un nuevo escenario.


Comechichi en semanal y diario nos dice que sigamos dentro, que el IBEX es alcishhhhhhhhta de 'coj-on-es'


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy toca guanear otra vez. Paciencia y esperar a ver hasta donde lo tiran, puede ser día de compras.

Amago, la senda alcista es clara, pero ese camino tiene 1500 puntos entre la parte alta y baja del canal. Esos dientes de sierra son los que aprovechan los leoncios para reventar SL a diestro y siniestro y que no cambie nada por AT.

Intentaremos aprovechar esa forma de moverse. :bla::bla:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 May 2014)

morning!

Dentro desde ayer en SAB, habrá que levantarla ya mismo. :no:

Aguantamos las zeltias 

Las OLE para los cuadrinietos y tal ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 May 2014)

estas son las operaciones de los derechos de neuron hasta este momento:

Hora Último Precio Volumen 
09:16 0,50 1,00 

subida del 2.67%


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (16 May 2014)

Royal Imtech no se cansa de corregir. Pierde los 1,30. VA por 1,28 y por técnico, que apenas entiendo, el soporte pareciera que está sobre los 0,75 o 0,80.

Menos mal que no entré. ufff


----------



## sr.anus (16 May 2014)

un poco mas de caidas po favó


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Compraría las Sab vendidas ayer pero esto sigue cayendo firmemente, a ver si es que los que venden saben algo que nosotros no.

COmo que Sab se queda con el negocio de Barclays Españaienso:


----------



## Topongo (16 May 2014)

A Sabadell empieza a llegar el guano...
En 3 dias se ha comido la subida de x semanas... que demigrancia
Y mirad que esta vez estaba todo bien para que fuese la subida buena, pero asi es esto, que rabia da ahora no haber ido ajustando los stops, pero ahora también ando en un plan de no operar tanto y ver resultados mas a medio plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Compraría las Sab vendidas ayer pero esto sigue cayendo firmemente, a ver si es que los que venden saben algo que nosotros no.
> 
> COmo que Sab se queda con el negocio de Barclays Españaienso:



¿Y quien vende? ¿Gacelas o leoncios?


----------



## Topongo (16 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y quien vende? ¿Gacelas o leoncios?



Parece que todos menos yo :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y quien vende? ¿Gacelas o leoncios?



Que yo sepa ayer vendió una gacela:cook:


El tema es que ayer fue el cuarto día con más volumen en SAB en los últimos 3 meses.

Luego....fueron todas ventas gacelas?8:

Ay si yo supiese Pecata!!!)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 May 2014)

El nivel de FranR que dió ayer fué 10309 para vigilar. Ha llegado a 10325 y ahora parece que quiere rebotar.


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Dentro otra vez....las mismas que vendidas ayer a 2,34....:Aplauso:

He ganado pasta y todo:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El nivel de FranR que dió ayer fué 10309 para vigilar. Ha llegado a 10325 y ahora parece que quiere rebotar.



Me da la sensación de que va a volver al rojo hoy... pero es solo una sensación gacelil. Así que no me hagáis caso.


----------



## ane agurain (16 May 2014)

sigo pensando en los 99** al menos para este mes.

por cierto cuidado con comechichis semanal, que es lento no, lo siguiente.

yo siempre diario, que ya te comes bastante corrección si no usas otros indicadores

ademas de bio.a3 metiendo radar a abg

y prs alguien comentó los 0.28 no?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigo pensando en los 99** al menos para este mes.
> 
> por cierto cuidado con comechichis semanal, que es lento no, lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



PRS podría irse a 0,25 sin despeinarse, de perder los 0,31


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

cerramos largos de ayer en 10415 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:

cu in da jel :o


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 May 2014)

Cuidado los carboneros, obama esta considerando forzar a reducir las emisiones un 25% por 15 años


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 May 2014)

Que fuerte lo de imtech...lo siento por los afectados.


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El nivel de FranR que dió ayer fué 10309 para vigilar. Ha llegado a 10325 y ahora parece que quiere rebotar.



Interesante el nivel de Fran.

Hoy no está el día para fiarse. Alemanes planitos y futuros USA tendiendo al rojo.

Aquí con la caña pescando, esperando las ferroviales. Retiré la orden de compra a 15,50 esperando un poco más de caída, ya que empezó con gap a la baja y he acertado de momento. Esperemos que la hagan sufrir un poco más.

SAN e Iberdrola respondiendo bien. 
BME, porca miseria, pero con los dividendos en el bolso de la mujer ya se ve la cosa de otra manera.


----------



## maru80 (16 May 2014)

Mis padres tienen desde hace 7 años los valores esos del santander... y justo esta semana tienen el mismo dinero que invirtieron hace 7 años. Les he dicho que lo saquen cuanto antes, ¿hago bien o les digo que se esperen a que finalice mayo?


----------



## LOLO08 (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Interesante el nivel de Fran.
> 
> Hoy no está el día para fiarse. Alemanes planitos y futuros USA tendiendo al rojo.
> 
> ...



Yo ya he comprado ferroviales.


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen desde hace 7 años los valores esos del santander... y justo esta semana tienen el mismo dinero que invirtieron hace 7 años. Les he dicho que lo saquen cuanto antes, ¿hago bien o les digo que se esperen a que finalice mayo?



Hola Maru. Bienvenida.




























---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 12:07 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo ya he comprado ferroviales.



precio?

estoy dudando, la veo por debajo del 15,4 :S


----------



## Sealand (16 May 2014)

No lo he visto por ahí, pero pensé que podría ser interesante para el consejo de sabios. El BBVA sale por patas de Lusitanistán, además los grandes bancos de nuestro país shurmano necesitarán recapitalizarse por pérdidas desproporcionadas:

BBVA deverá sair de Portugal e colocar à venda os 83 balcões



> O BBVA vai vender a sua operação em Portugal, depois de perdas nos últimos três anos que, até Setembro, chegaram aos 133 milhões de euros. A notícia é avançada pelo El País, na sua edição impressa desta quinta-feira, e segue-se ao anúncio recente da saída do britânico Barclays, que também se prepara para vender ou mesmo suspender o seu negócio em Portugal.
> 
> De acordo com o diário espanhol, a operação portuguesa “não oferece a rentabilidade esperada” e, por isso, o banco põe fim a 23 anos de presença em Portugal, onde tem 83 balcões. A possibilidade de venda do BBVA em Portugal já tinha sido avançada pelo Jornal de Negócios, que também deu conta da saída do Deutsche Bank. Informação que o banco alemão veio depois desmentir.
> 
> ...



BBVA deverá sair de Portugal e colocar à venda os 83 balcões - PÚBLICO


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Coming back.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2014)

Ibex de mi vida :baba:


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Cagonlaleche.... Con lo bien que iba esto.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cagonlaleche.... Con lo bien que iba esto....



Lo mismito que vas a decir mañana cuando Messi encasquete el primero.

Lo siento Paul, en el amor y en el futbol no hay amigos.


----------



## IRobot (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo mismito que vas a decir mañana cuando Messi encasquete el primero.
> 
> Lo siento Paul, en el amor y en el futbol no hay amigos.



Ya me gustaría Tono, ya me gustaría... Pero creo que como no salgamos con las ideas claras los colchoneros se nos comen con patatas. Ellos tienen claro a lo que juegan y nosostros últimamente no tanto. A ver si Messi como tú dices salva su temporada particular con un par de chicharros. 

Y hablando de chicharros, mamma mia como están todas las constructoras :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo mismito que vas a decir mañana cuando Messi encasquete el primero.
> 
> Lo siento Paul, en el amor y en el futbol no hay amigos.



Lo de mañana esta hecho..... Además facilito. 
Más difícil veo que SAB recupere los 2,50

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Mañana será el día del Barcelona. Y el atlético se llevará la Champions.
La 5ª liga en 6 años y el Tata Martino saldrá como se merece por la puerta grande.

Gran pérdida para el fútbol español que se vaya el Tata. Le dejaron un equipo sin defensas, un 2º portero que está de adorno, equipo envejecido, con la moral por los suelos... ¿que más se le podía pedir que lo que ha conseguido? Es un error dejar que se vaya.


esas ferroviales, que pueden bajar del 15,30:Baile:


----------



## mpbk (16 May 2014)

hola k aseis...

yo unos cortitos intra con iag..na un 3% y fuera

---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 12:53 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> ya avise que santander estaba en resistencia mp....viene guano
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxlLaP_0FE
> 
> ...



sisisisisisi cuñitaaaaaaaa cumplida.


----------



## Topongo (16 May 2014)

Joder Sabadell, anda en caida libre.... :ouch: no lo entiendo la verdad ...
Por ser sigue siendo alcista pero como joden estas cosas


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Orden de compra de ferrovial a 15,35.
0,645€ que le he sacado en la corrección.

ya puede subir


----------



## atman (16 May 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Y hablando de chicharros, mamma mia como están todas las constructoras :ouch:



No lo sabe usteq bien. Una excavadora de 25 Tn. y menos de 6.000 horas por 25.000 euros, portes incluídos... Así están las cosas...


----------



## ane agurain (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana será el día del Barcelona. Y el atlético se llevará la Champions.
> La 5ª liga en 6 años y el Tata Martino saldrá como se merece por la puerta grande.
> 
> Gran pérdida para el fútbol español que se vaya el Tata. Le dejaron un equipo sin defensas, un 2º portero que está de adorno, equipo envejecido, con la moral por los suelos... ¿que más se le podía pedir que lo que ha conseguido? Es un error dejar que se vaya.
> ...



mmmm no sé no sé

pero estaban bien vendidas entonces el otro dia?


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mmmm no sé no sé
> 
> pero estaban bien vendidas entonces el otro dia?



no puedo quejarme  pero desde los 15,999 que las solté aún subieron después a 16,25

lo mismo que ahora, han bajado de los 15,30 ya :ouch:, para qué me apuraría a comprar

...me estoy volviendo un centimero asqueroso :vomito:


----------



## ZionWatch (16 May 2014)

Yo le he quitado el puñetero SL a Ferrovial esta mañana (a 15,43 lo tenía) y casi que me estoy arrepintiendo...entré a 15,26 en febrero.


----------



## ane agurain (16 May 2014)

nat poco a poco


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Yo le he quitado el puñetero SL a Ferrovial esta mañana (a 15,43 lo tenía) y casi que me estoy arrepintiendo...entré a 15,26 en febrero.



las verás de nuevo rompiendo máximos en breve, no te preocupes. 

es un valor que tiene mucho que subir todavía este año, porque su negocio lo vale


----------



## Hannibal (16 May 2014)

¿Alguien puede decirme qué pasa con las gowex? ¿O es sólo parte del guano que cae últimamente en el MAB? ienso:


----------



## Chila (16 May 2014)

buah corre sangre por el parquet...acx, abengoa...


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de imtech...lo siento por los afectados.



También lo siento por ellos porque hay buenos foreros que se han quedado pillados.

Nunca se debe entrar sólo por fundamentales. La pauta de precios va a misa y es la que refleja junto con el volumen el interés que hay por un valor.

Las empresas muestran la información que les sale del rabo.


----------



## xavigomis (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> También lo siento por ellos porque hay buenos foreros que se han quedado pillados.
> 
> Nunca se debe entrar sólo por fundamentales. La pauta de precios va a misa y es la que refleja junto con el volumen el interés que hay por un valor.
> 
> Las empresas muestran la información que les sale del rabo.



Imtech, PT... estoy en lo más granado del mercado oygaaa!
Que me las quitan de las manos...
:XX:


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Imtech, PT... estoy en lo más granado del mercado oygaaa!
> Que me las quitan de las manos...
> :XX:



al menos no llevas carbón usano ::


----------



## IRobot (16 May 2014)

Tranquilos que según el MACD nos vamos a las nubes. 100% de efectividad, oiga! 

¿Por qué hay que comprar el Ibex en correcciones?


----------



## xavigomis (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> al menos no llevas carbón usano ::



Si además compro el carbón... me pego un tiro ya 8:


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> También lo siento por ellos porque hay buenos foreros que se han quedado pillados.
> 
> Nunca se debe entrar sólo por fundamentales. La pauta de precios va a misa y es la que refleja junto con el volumen el interés que hay por un valor.
> 
> Las empresas muestran la información que les sale del rabo.



ejem, ejem... desde cuando los fundamentales de Imtech fueron buenos?

aquí uno que la miró y tuvo que huir tapándose la nariz.

Ponzi la aconsejó por barata y por calidad de negocio, para apostar a expectativas futuras...sabiendo siempre que estaba en situación crítica.

Y aprovechamos que es viernes, se acabaron los vencimientos y tenemos el verde por bandera... 
Pandoro se va, agotado de repartir tanto amor.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ejem, ejem... desde cuando los fundamentales de Imtech fueron buenos?
> 
> aquí uno que la miró y tuvo que huir tapándose la nariz.
> 
> ...



joder que jaca :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Momento critico para sabadell....

Soplen, soplen!!!


Por cierto.....lo raro es que a ciertos politicos no los maten de un par de estacazos en la cabeza, sobre todo en las ciudades pequeñas donde parece son más accesibles.

He visto el video y me ha entrado na mala hostia terrible...arggg
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bandona-pleno-habla-madre-de-nino-cancer.html


----------



## jopitxujo (16 May 2014)

Toma vuelta, el San subiendo un 2%.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hola Maru. Bienvenida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.50 :/
Mil caracteres.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2014)

ralph va sólo otra vez


----------



## Topongo (16 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Momento critico para sabadell....
> 
> Soplen, soplen!!!
> 
> ...



Salvar los 30 era crucial, ya comenté ayer creo, a ver si escampa...
Me recuerda un poco seguro que lo recuerdas cuando de 30 y pico o 40 lo bajaron a 2,18 en un par de sesiones y en intradia del tercero para luego subirlo a 2,5x... a ver si esta vez se repite la cosa.


----------



## Chila (16 May 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Imtech, PT... estoy en lo más granado del mercado oygaaa!
> Que me las quitan de las manos...
> :XX:



si no vendes, no pierdes. dicen.


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Salvar los 30 era crucial, ya comenté ayer creo, a ver si escampa...
> Me recuerda un poco seguro que lo recuerdas cuando de 30 y pico o 40 lo bajaron a 2,18 en un par de sesiones y en intradia del tercero para luego subirlo a 2,5x... a ver si esta vez se repite la cosa.




Vaya si me acuerdo:cook:

Hqy que romper los 2,34:bla:


----------



## sr.anus (16 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> un poco mas de caidas po favó



pandoro vuelve de comer


----------



## jopitxujo (16 May 2014)

JC Penney en 9,75 subiendo un 17%.

Una alegría entre tanta miseria.
Que no se desinfle.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 May 2014)

¿Quién dice que Pandoro se ha ido? Yo le noto aquí cerquita...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (16 May 2014)

Royal Imtech a punto de perder los 1,20€

Uff. 13% intradía de caídas.

Lo siento por los que compraron. Alguien sabe el resultado de la junta de ayer? Qué tan malo fue el informe?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> buah corre sangre por el parquet...acx, abengoa...



ACX hay que estar fuera, tiene que corregir


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 May 2014)

Desesperante lo del carbon USA...no digo nada que no sepa ya toda España y parte del extranjero...pero desesperante


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desesperante lo del carbon USA...no digo nada que no sepa ya toda España y parte del extranjero...pero desesperante



Está claro







Tenéis al nigga como public enemy y con ganas de massacre


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro
> 
> 
> 
> Tenéis al nigga como public enemy y con ganas de massacre



Bertok es mi pastor!!! Si el me guía nada me faltará!!! ))

Cuando vayas a entrar en ANR avisa, que hace tanto le tengo ganas....


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cambiate el avatar...me da un mal rollo tremendo cuando veo la foto de los huesos y a continuacion diviso texto...me temo lo peor.

Si solo es una foto de unas tetas sin comentarios no pasa nada


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2014)

Cuidado que ahora viene el rejonazo...
Esta horita es suficiente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (16 May 2014)

Bertok y Guybrush... no conocía tradingview.com... está bastante bien... gracias...!!


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cambiate el avatar...me da un mal rollo tremendo cuando veo la foto de los huesos y a continuacion diviso texto...me temo lo peor.
> 
> Si solo es una foto de unas tetas sin comentarios no pasa nada



Han cambiado el tamaño de las imágenes permitidas en el avatar y no me entra ninguna decente.

Venga, para que alegres el día


----------



## sr.anus (16 May 2014)

viernes... guano... costumbres








no cae ni la mitad de lo que deberia, pero mis cortos en el dax y en el nasdaq lo agradecen


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

Vaaaaaamos arciiiiiiistas, todo por la patria

Bot?n dice que en cinco a?os no se va a conocer a Espa?a por lo bien que va a estar

Que grande lo que dice el tito botas:

*Los bancos siempre han estado en posición de dar crédito y sin pedir ayudas nunca*


----------



## LCIRPM (16 May 2014)

Vaya locura de borsah, cuando comienza a guanear, vaya reverso.

Pandoro asusta hasta a los bajistas, mira la de rojo como huye, como tierna gacelilla








Ante todo feliz viernes







Aunque mis gowex llevan un ostión..... , prefiero no mirar.
Quien no use los SL, debe ser castigado


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Royal Imtech a punto de perder los 1,20€
> 
> Uff. 13% intradía de caídas.
> 
> Lo siento por los que compraron. Alguien sabe el resultado de la junta de ayer? Qué tan malo fue el informe?



Si fue muy malo,ya no por el tema empresarial si no por el financiero.Hay 250 mill de lineas de creditos y descubiertos a tipos cercanos al 8%.Esto es un problema serio para los actuales accionistas ya que significa que aunque el negocio funciona necesitan financiacion fuera del circulo bancario,solo hay dos opciones ampliar capital o vender algo, el problema es que a estos niveles de capitalizacion "500 mill" otra ampliacion de 100-200 mill va a ser mortal.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si fue muy malo,ya no por el tema empresarial si no por el financiero.Hay 250 mill de lineas de creditos y descubiertos a tipos cercanos al 8%.Esto es un problema serio para los actuales accionistas ya que significa que aunque el negocio funciona necesitan financiacion fuera del circulo bancario,solo hay dos opciones ampliar capital o vender algo, el problema es que a estos niveles de capitalizacion "500 mill" otra ampliacion de 100-200 mill va a ser mortal.



Van a intentar vender a precio puta la división de ICT.

El resto va a ser mediante una ampliación bestial que es lo que está descontando el mercado.


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si fue muy malo,ya no por el tema empresarial si no por el financiero.Hay 250 mill de lineas de creditos y descubiertos a tipos cercanos al 8%.Esto es un problema serio para los actuales accionistas ya que significa que aunque el negocio funciona necesitan financiacion fuera del circulo bancario,solo hay dos opciones ampliar capital o vender algo, el problema es que a estos niveles de capitalizacion "500 mill" otra ampliacion de 100-200 mill va a ser mortal.



Así es, y ya estamos en círculo vicioso. Si vendo el negocio malo no me dan nada, y me quedo más chiquitito. Si vendo el bueno, me quedo sin el flujo de caja, y si hago ampliación me crujen vivo los accionistas. Si pido financiación me tengo que ir a Sierra Morena....los típica espiral de la muelteeee:

---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 16:43 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaaamos arciiiiiiistas, todo por la patria
> 
> Bot?n dice que en cinco a?os no se va a conocer a Espa?a por lo bien que va a estar
> 
> ...



Hijo puta, :: son bancos sanos, y las LTROS, y el banco malo?:rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 May 2014)

Lo de PRISA no tiene nombre, de un -5,x% a un 4,x% intradía ::::


gooo SAB!

viernes de mucho nivel


----------



## Montegrifo (16 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Así es, y ya estamos en círculo vicioso. Si vendo el negocio malo no me dan nada, y me quedo más chiquitito. Si vendo el bueno, me quedo sin el flujo de caja, y si hago ampliación me crujen vivo los accionistas. Si pido financiación me tengo que ir a Sierra Morena....los típica espiral de la muelteeee:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Estos cabritos se mean en nuestra cara, está claro que la patente de corso sigue tan vigente como hace siglos, no nos queda otra más que ir pegados a su culo para ir recogiendo algunas migajas


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Van a intentar vender a precio puta la división de ICT.
> 
> El resto va a ser mediante una ampliación bestial que es lo que está descontando el mercado.





Tonto Simon dijo:


> Así es, y ya estamos en círculo vicioso. Si vendo el negocio malo no me dan nada, y me quedo más chiquitito. Si vendo el bueno, me quedo sin el flujo de caja, y si hago ampliación me crujen vivo los accionistas. Si pido financiación me tengo que ir a Sierra Morena....los típica espiral de la muelteeee:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



página 15, aquí esta el dato mortal

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/0515%20Press%20Release/Press%20Release%201Q%202014%20UK.pdf


*Bank overdrafts 251,4 mill *cuando tan solo hace un trimestre esta cuenta ascendía a 106,2mill

Audio

_Have you ever been in discussions with your financiers in order to cut their debt position because right now basically shareholders are paying for all the misery Imtech ended up with, banks are still derisking themselves. Have there been a discussion?

We have been discussing our balance sheet structure from all kind of angles with our lenders and other people. We are obviously monitoring whatever can be done there and whatever could be done there. Because obviously a haircut from bankers sounds good but it easier said than done. it's what I would say. But obviously we are looking at all options to indeed reduce debt so you can be sure that your topic is on that list"_

Aviso: Que nadie se vea tentado por estos precios, hasta que todo no este solucionado no hay que jugarse ni un duro mas con esta gente


----------



## FranR (16 May 2014)

Giro inesperado y tal en la zona del 300 ...

Eso si... a medio se está poniendo feo feo. El tema es hasta donde alargan para dejar los esfínter bien amplios. Albóndigas con soga vamos a tener que comer :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2014)

He estado a punto de entrar en BME a 30,80 he quitado la orden en el último momento y hubiera entrado. 
Miedo gacelico y tal que le llaman. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (16 May 2014)

ECB Urged to Buy Bailout Bonds; Rate Cut Wonâ€™t Aid Growth - Bloomberg


> The European Central Bank president tap a 490-billion-euro ($669 billion) pool of debt issued by agencies that include the region’s two bailout funds.
> 
> The institute recommends the ECB should spend 35 billion euros a month, with a review after three months, and should also tap the private markets for corporate bonds and asset-backed securities. Draghi has in the past described the ABS market as “dead.”
> 
> ...



Y para ayudar el proceso... Portugal Laden With $293 Billion Debt Exits Bailout Plan - Bloomberg


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2014)

De todas formas también opino que esto es una ampliación artificial del orificio posterior de las gacelas. En general y tal. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 May 2014)

hemoal35 al final.


pero empiezo a ver el tunel al final de luz ya.


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Giro inesperado y tal en la zona del 300 ...
> 
> Eso si... a medio se está poniendo feo feo. El tema es hasta donde alargan para dejar los esfínter bien amplios. Albóndigas con soga vamos a tener que comer :ouch:




Pues oye, que lo meneen.

le estoy cogiendo el gustillo a la montaña rusa :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (16 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues oye, que lo meneen.
> 
> le estoy cogiendo el gustillo a la montaña rusa :rolleye:



Ojo a las series enganchadas en sierra... son propicias a la iniciación de efebos a largo.


----------



## atman (16 May 2014)

Por cierto... el gas usano se acaba...

Chesapeake Drops as Gas-Field Sales Crimp Production - Bloomberg

Output will grow by the slimmest margin in 14 years as the company sheds its weakest-performing assets.


----------



## FranR (16 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto... el gas usano se acaba...
> 
> Chesapeake Drops as Gas-Field Sales Crimp Production - Bloomberg
> 
> Output will grow by the slimmest margin in 14 years as the company sheds its weakest-performing assets.



no se preocupe ya tienen un método alternativo de producción de metano: coliflor+reses+un tubo con embudo


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo a las series enganchadas en sierra... son propicias a la iniciación de efebos a largo.




mientras no me conviertan en eunuco... pero no me negarás que da gustirrinín coger la ola buena y dejarse llevar

De momento no veo el peligro y aún menos en los valores que llevo. Los 10800 quiero verlos desde dentro y no creo que tarden en llegar.

---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 17:39 ----------




FranR dijo:


> no se preocupe ya tienen un método alternativo de producción de metano: coliflor+reses+un tubo con embudo



con darles el tubo con embudo a los que salen del McDonalds sería suficiente


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto... el gas usano se acaba...
> 
> Chesapeake Drops as Gas-Field Sales Crimp Production - Bloomberg
> 
> Output will grow by the slimmest margin in 14 years as the company sheds its weakest-performing assets.



Lo del gas usano es uno de los mayores fraudes de la historia americana.

Claro que lo hay, y a espuertas ..... pero mucho más caro de extraer y todo financiado a base de papelacos de colores que nunca devolverán.


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2014)

Y ahora ya, a esperar a ver que hacen los americanos con sus índices.

Buen finde y tal....


----------



## juanfer (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del gas usano es uno de los mayores fraudes de la historia americana.
> 
> Claro que lo hay, y a espuertas ..... pero mucho más caro de extraer y todo financiado a base de papelacos de colores que nunca devolverán.



No decian que unos años los usanos ya serian energeticamente independientes. Pues si el gas les sale caro extraerlo y las carboneras estaran quebradas, van a tener que gastar poca energia entonces.


----------



## payasete (16 May 2014)

OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh que penaaaaaaaaaaa, al final no ha habido un bajonazo del 50% del Ibex-35. Jodeos bajistas.


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> No decian que unos años los usanos ya serian energeticamente independientes. Pues si el gas les sale caro extraerlo y las carboneras estaran quebradas, van a tener que gastar poca energia entonces.



Los recursos naturales no se pierden.
Las carboneras y sus accionistas pueden quebrar mil veces, que el carbón seguirá estando donde estaba.

Lo digo como un motivo más para no invertir en ello.


----------



## FranR (16 May 2014)

payasete dijo:


> OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh que penaaaaaaaaaaa, al final no ha habido un bajonazo del 50% del Ibex-35. Jodeos bajistas.



No creo que estén muy jodidos... han entrado largos en el mínimo anticipado ayer. 

Gasten las plusvis en vicios... que para eso son


----------



## pecata minuta (16 May 2014)

Que mala jugada hoy, esperaba más caidas y comprar a última hora. En fin... 

Al menos las prisas han remontado algo...


----------



## FranR (16 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que mala jugada hoy, esperaba más caidas y comprar a última hora. En fin...
> 
> Al menos las prisas han remontado algo...



Hay más días que ollas...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Gasten las plusvis en vicios... que para eso son



אמן (amen)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto... el gas usano se acaba...
> 
> Chesapeake Drops as Gas-Field Sales Crimp Production - Bloomberg
> 
> Output will grow by the slimmest margin in 14 years as the company sheds its weakest-performing assets.


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> página 15, aquí esta el dato mortal
> 
> http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/0515%20Press%20Release/Press%20Release%201Q%202014%20UK.pdf
> 
> ...



ponzi, teniamos que haber hecho caso a la moza de tu avatar y haber metido la pasta en alguna compañía de quesos gouda de esos :rolleye:. Bueno, en resumen, que nos podemos ir olvidando por mucho tiempo de este truño de empresa


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, teniamos que haber hecho caso a la moza de tu avatar y haber metido la pasta en alguna compañía de quesos gouda de esos :rolleye:. Bueno, en resumen, que nos podemos ir olvidando por mucho tiempo de este truño de empresa



Mas bien si,tb podiamos habernos quedado con la moza directamente :rolleye:
Aunque el negocio esta mejorando, la estructura financiera no es sostenible tal y como esta montada, los flujos de caja no estan dando para la reestructuracion y la reduccion de deuda,o al menos no a la velocidad deseada.Con otros 200 mill y ya la reestructuracion terminada, entonces si se podria volver a retomar,hasta entonces es mejor asumir el error y no ampliar el riesgo incrementando la posicion.


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas bien si,tb podiamos habernos quedado con la moza directamente :rolleye:
> Aunque el negocio esta mejorando, la estructura financiera no es sostenible tal y como esta montada, los flujos de caja no estan dando para la reestructuracion y la reduccion de deuda,o al menos no a la velocidad deseada.Con otros 200 mill y ya la reestructuracion terminada, entonces si se podria volver a retomar,hasta entonces es mejor asumir el error y no ampliar el riesgo incrementando la posicion.




La holandesa te la cedo, que el debate con dos mujeres es difícil. Si demuestras superioridad intelectual, es machista....y añado....te capan' 

Asumamos el error y horemos (dicese de las horas que quedan para que Imtech recupere los 2€) :

Que duro caer del guindo y darse uno cuenta que todo fue un sueño. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...534140-aparentar-rico-duro-no-mi-cayanne.html


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2014)

Les noto algo cansados  viernes y no han postrado ni tetas ni "derrieres"

Les cuento alguna anécdota de la compra.

Llevaba yo unas tres semanas de negociaciones con una señora y su agente inmobiliario. Ambos dos instalados en "mi piso vale mucho más".
Yo entré con una oferta ciertamente baja pero esperaba una contestación que fuera permitiendo un acercamiento, pues ni eso.... y de pronto el 31 de abril veo un anuncio en la misma finca de un piso con 30 metros más y una altura más, al precio que yo había ofertado.

Reconozco que pense "Aqui hay gato encerrado" Llame, llame y llame y nadie contesto.... mosqueo. Hasta que por fin el lunes después del puente del uno de mayo cogieron el teléfono.

Vi el piso rebaje un pelín aceptaron y firmamos las arras.

Lo divertido es que también había llamado una señora enfadadisima diciendo que no podían tirar los precios de esa manera... que aquello era una trampa ... blalbla bla-

Sospecho que era la de "mi piso vale mucho más"... que se habrá quedado con la boca abierta y un posible comprador perdido.

Después descubrí porque el piso estaba barato. (me entienden eh... no entremos en plan Borja de que dilapido el patrimonio)

Fue comprado a nombre de una empresa inmobiliaria (que sospecho encubre un simple patrimonio familiar) y se atuvieron al articulo 13 punto 20 de la Ley 31/2002 por el que una empresa inmobiliaria no paga impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales ni Actos Juridicos Documentados si su intención es vender el piso a un particular durante un plazo MAXIMO DE 5 AÑOS que Oh!!! casualmente está a punto de cumplirse, por lo que o vendían el piso o pagaban los impuestos... 

Asi que lo cuento para general conocimiento

Hablandode bolsa ...LLoros mil:´´´( realmente las Gowex serán para los nietos... o para los visillos :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

El mercado vuelve a marcar el paso: del carbón usano ..... masacrando a las 2 más débiles ANR y WLT.

Cuando ven presa, no la sueltan


----------



## Tono (16 May 2014)

Que disfrutes el piso Ajetreo.
Me gustaría ver la cara de la vecina de abajo. Salúdala siempre que la veas con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

Vengo de tomar unas cervezas con unos amigos madridistas y los veo desesperados. Si el barsa gana la liga malo, si el atlético gana la liga y la champions peor... desesperados :XX:


----------



## mpbk (16 May 2014)

porra barcça 3-1


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porra barcça 3-1



1 - Ha renovado el vomitonas
2 - Saldrá super enchufado
3 - El pupas es pupas
4 - No perderá por amplio margen por aquello de mantener la leyenda del casi.
ergo: 2-1 al final del partido para agrandar la leyenda.

Y me fastidia pensarlo porque me despierta bastantes simpatías el Atlético.


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porra barcça 3-1



0-1 gol de Pinto en p.p. (no lo veo claro :

Ajetreo, llevale un presente a la vecina...una ristra de ajos y una garrafa de 5 l de H2O


----------



## Chila (16 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ACX hay que estar fuera, tiene que corregir



No llevo ninguna, tranquilidad.
He entrado en ferrovial siguirndo a Tono a 15,38. Esperaba que segirase mas. A esperar.


----------



## mpbk (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> 1 - Ha renovado el vomitonas
> 2 - Saldrá super enchufado
> 3 - El pupas es pupas
> 4 - No perderá por amplio margen por aquello de mantener la leyenda del casi.
> ...



yo he metido 45€ en la porra.

si gano, son 700€ netos, veremos,...............


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

Patapalo, te dije que por debajo de los 4,38 estaba el abismo







Lo dije ayer y lo repito. Se van a jinchar a comer tiernas gacelas que entrar al calor de los bajos precios buscando el mínimo. Los 3,80 los veo bastante fáciles y tampoco será para entrar ahí

Nigga está llevando al extremo la situación de las carboneras usanas. Va a ser un x0 o x7 y el x0 no es descartable.

Y como sigan los demócratas en el poder tras las próximas elecciones .... apaga y vámonos.


----------



## jopitxujo (16 May 2014)

A ver si Penney nos deja un bonito cierre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2014)

Mierda!!! 2.6% en rojo!!!

El rsi sa jodio, cierres por debajo de 4 cierro chiringo.


Pero me da iguaaaaarl, toda una semana liado con una cosilla y la resuelvo....camino a casa a las 20pm. Madre mia que semana!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mierda!!! 2.6% en rojo!!!
> 
> El rsi sa jodio, cierres por debajo de 4 cierro chiringo.
> 
> ...



20pm, muy bueno!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> 20pm, muy bueno!



Pues fijate como tengo la cabeza.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues fijate como tengo la cabeza.....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



no eran 30 el nivel mínimo para abastecer a las foreras del jilo? )))

---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 21:00 ----------

Vamos a meter un poco alegría al jilo porque está muy parao.

Unas jacas para ir abriendo el apetito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2014)

Bertok, uso el sistema imperial....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (16 May 2014)

El basket ha estado un poco apretado ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El basket ha estado un poco apretado ::::::



Dicen por ahi que el parquet estaba muy alto....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dicen por ahi que el parquet estaba muy alto....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



yo lo he visto más bien seco, el madrid ha metido el autobús atrás y no había forma de entrar a canasta! ah, y reyes no ha parado de pegar codazos ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo he metido 45€ en la porra.
> 
> si gano, son 700€ netos, veremos,...............



Seguro que gana....


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2014)

El país del tiki taka ya no es lo que era

[YOUTUBE]8UQ_nRo5bUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

Y el estadio de la inauguración no va a estar listo a tiempo....LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones de un Mundo Finito - Rankia

*Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones de un Mundo Finito
*
La sociedad actual es demasiado dependiente del petróleo. Y eso no va a cambiar en los años venideros.
Tony Blair, ex premier británico y hazmerreír de la socialdemocracia europea


En cierto modo el concepto del “Peak Oil” es una entelequia. Lo es porque *todavía queda mucho oro negro en el subsuelo*. El problema es que su extracción se encarece a un ritmo vertiginoso a medida que disminuye la presión en la roca madre que lo contiene; porque la mayoría de campos petrolíferos son muy viejos y porque hace años que las compañías no encuentran ningún yacimiento colosal como los de antaño. Sólo los venezolanos, los kuwaitíes, los iraníes o los saudíes disfrutan de pozos relativamente jóvenes donde la extracción es sencilla y barata. Los demás tienen que conformarse con las sobras: con las arenas bituminosas canadienses; con el petróleo de esquisto estadounidense o los nuevos yacimientos de alta mar de Brasil o del golfo de México.

Esas “sobras” son muy caras y al precio actual del barril, casi todas las compañías petroleras están perdiendo un montón de pasta. Christophe de Margerie, director ejecutivo de Total, explicó recientemente como ve las cosas: Nosotros no lo sabemos todo, pero de reservas de petróleo y de producción sabemos mucho. Y es nuestro deber decir claramente… *que la industria no puede producir más de 90 millones de barriles al día*. Lo que ocurrirá muy pronto es que el suministro de petróleo no cubrirá la demanda. Hay reservas de crudo, pero hará falta invertir varios miles de millones de dólares para poder conseguirlas. Más claro el agua… Al menos Margerie es sincero: Todos pensamos lo mismo. El tema es si lo decimos... Tarde o temprano tendrán que decir la verdad y asustar a los inversores, a los banqueros y a los políticos que viven en en el mundo de “Alicia en el País de las Maravillas”. En realidad, todo apunta a que la producción está a punto de desplomarse. Las señales son preocupantes: los yacimientos envejecen; cada año se cierran más pozos de los que se abren; falta personal cualificado para encargarse de las explotaciones en alta mar, etc. De momento las compañías mantienen la compostura porque la Gran Recesión ha rebajado la presión por el lado de la demanda y porque los bajos tipos de interés patrocinados por los Bancos Centrales han mejorado su financiación a crédito.

Sin embargo nos hallamos en la calma antes de la tormenta. Fíjemonos en otros indicadores… Por ejemplo en la Tasa de Retorno Energética o TRE. En la década de 1930, con la energía proporcionada por un solo barril podían obtenerse 100. Así pues la TRE era de 100/1. Hoy en día es inferior a 10/1 y en el supuesto del petróleo de esquisto estadounidense la relación es de 5/1. O dicho de otro modo: cada vez necesitamos más energía y más capital para extraer el crudo que queda en el subsuelo. En los últimos 10 años el precio del barril se ha triplicado mientras la producción se estanca o cae ligeramente.







Los gastos de las principales compañías petroleras se disparan –en rojo- y la producción decae –en gris-

Los mayores costes se producen en el área del upstream (en la exploración y explotación de los campos). Suponen 1 billón de dólares al año y empujan hacia arriba el precio del barril. Aunque no tanto como la industria querría; ya que su cotización está siendo manipulada a la baja por los secuaces de los grandes Bancos Centrales. Actualmente el Brent oscila entre los 105 y 110$/barril –el West Texas un poco menos-. Esto supone una desaceleración del crecimiento mundial entre un 1 y un 2% al año. *Si el Brent escalara hasta los 120$ la “supuesta recuperación” se frenaría en seco; y si ascendiera hasta los 140 o 150 el mundo se hundiría de nuevo en una profunda recesión*. Es así porque somos petróleo-dependientes. Fíjemonos por ejemplo, en el sector inmobiliario. El mercado de la vivienda no puede tolerar un petróleo a 140$/barril porque sinó revienta. Ese precio lo vimos en 2007 y ya sabemos lo que pasó… Crisis subprime en Estados Unidos y fin del idilio español con el ladrillo. Tampoco lo puede tolerar el sector financiero y estoy seguro que muchos bancos como J.P.Morgan o Goldman Sachs están colaborando con la FED o el BCE para deprimir los precios mediante la manipulación de los contratos de futuros.

En cualquier caso, *a diferencia de 2007 ahora estamos bastante peor*. En los últimos años los costes relacionados con el upstream corren muchísimo más deprisa que el precio del barril. Steve Kopits –uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en el mercado petrolífero-, señalaba hace poco que éstos crecen a un ritmo del 10% anual. El aumento del gasto es insoportable y muchas compañías están desprendiéndose de sus activos menos rentables para obtener ingresos con los que poder pagar el dividendo que requieren sus accionistas. La venta de activos es una tendencia generalizada en todo el sector. Y augura una gran caída de la producción a medio plazo. Gail Tverberg cree que la veremos en un año o dos… Tras lo cuál, *no importa lo bajos que estén los salarios y lo tocado que esté el consumo, sufriremos un encarecimiento repentino del coste de la vida*.

Es gracioso porque desde que comenzaron los problemas en Ucrania, he leído la opinión de varios analistas pro yanquees que acusan a Rusia de haber provocado el estallido de la crisis porque ansia subir el precio del petróleo para salvar a su industria. Sus artículos pululan por la páginas de El Mundo y El País. No hay que ir demasiado lejos para encontrarlos… Dicen que las petroleras rusas necesitan el precio del barril a más de 100$ para salvar los muebles. Desde luego mienten cuando culpan al Kremlin de todos los males –al fin y al cabo, norteamericanos y europeos promocionaron el golpe de Estado antidemocrático que echó a Yanukovich del poder-; otra cosa muy distinta, es que ahora Vladimir Putin esté intentando pescar en río revuelto. Ahí sí tienen parte de razón… Pero oye: ¡todo el mundo necesita al oro negro por encima de los 100 dólares! No seamos ilusos:







Véase que la mayoría de las compañías tienen problemas para cumplir con sus accionistas e inversiones al precio actual del crudo –Fuente: Goldman Sachs-

Los rusos necesitan que el precio del barril alcance los 115$, los estadounidenses lo quieren ver a 130$ y los brasileros a 150. Lo de Brasil es tremendo porque la segunda petrolera del país, OGX, ha quebrado; y también porque Petrobras está drenando los recursos del Estado para sostener la producción de sus pozos en alta mar. Y luego ya se sabe; suben las tarifas del transporte para paliar parte de las pérdidas… Con un petróleo tan caro, a nadie debería extrañarle que su burbuja inmobiliaria esté reventando y que las obras para las Juegos Olímpicos de 2016 estén acumulando un retraso colosal que lleva de cabeza a los miembros del C.O.I. Asimismo, el malestar social por el aumento de la inflación nos augura un mundial muy calentito… Y no precisamente por las caipirinhas, la samba o el calor del trópico.

*La caída de la producción petrolífera podría acelerarse si los Bancos Centrales suben los tipos de interés para retirar parte de la liquidez inyectada con los QE*. Eso encarecería la financiación a crédito y pondría en apuros a un montón de multinacionales del sector. Aunque la restricción en la oferta de crudo también podría producirse por la vuelta de China a los mercados cuando su economía deje de ralentizarse. Quién sabe… De todos modos una cosa es segura: *no hay suficiente petróleo en el mundo para sostener un crecimiento vigoroso del PIB que permita pagar las deudas occidentales*. Los peces gordos lo saben. Quizá no Mariano Rajoy; pero sí lo sabe Obama, Yellen, Draghi, Merkel y demás. Y por supuesto, lo saben los chinos y Vladimir Putin. Porqué sino estos últimos están comprando oro como posesos? *La situación es realmente endiablada porque cuando la economía empiece a calentarse a medida que fluya el crédito bancario, los precios de los hidrocarburos subirán. Las cosas irán bien por un tiempo, pero cuando el oro negro alcance los 150 o 160$/barril… Entonces: ¡zaska! Vuelta a la recesión.
*
*La situación de las mineras
*
*El encarecimiento del precio de la energía está machacando la cuenta de resultados de las mineras*. Me refiero al petróleo, claro está. Y más concretamente al precio del diésel. Aunque como veremos, eso sólo explica la mitad de los problemas por los que atraviesa el sector.

Debido a mi sesgo goldbug, sólo voy a enfocarme en la minería de metales preciosos. Pues bien, desde 2005 el consumo de diésel se ha disparado y la producción ha caído.







Datos reportados por el Informe SRSrocco

Parece un sinsentido, no? En sólo 8 años la industria ha doblado el consumo de carburante sin conseguir aumentar la producción. Vamos, un desastre. Así pues el incremento del gasto energético se debe a: 1) la subida del precio del barril experimentada en los últimos años (el galón de diésel ha pasado de 1’31$ en 2002 a 3’92$ en 2013); y 2) al aumento del consumo de carburante.

Quizá os cueste creer lo que os voy a decir… Pero la razón de este dispendio energético se debe a que la mayoría de las minas están llegando al final de su vida útil tras décadas de explotación. La historieta esa de que la producción mundial de oro aumenta a un ritmo del 2 o 2’5% anual es una “bacalá infame”. El consumo de diésel está aumentando porque las mineras tienen que perforar a mayor profundidad para obtener el ansiado metal. Esto les obliga a procesar mayores volúmenes de tierra que incrementan los costes finales de la extracción. Es curioso porque las mineras y las petroleras tienen un problema similar; su actividad se encarece a medida que los recursos naturales se agotan.

La caída de la productividad a lo largo de la historia es inapelable. Si en 1800 la minería de oro entregaba entre 25 o 30 gramos por tonelada; hoy en día se celebra con champán cualquier cifra que pase de 6. Desde luego producimos mucho más que en el pasado, pero la productividad sigue cayendo a pesar de que nos gastamos un dineral en explotaciones a cielo abierto que consumen cuantiosos recursos energéticos. El ejemplo más llamativo lo tenemos en Sudáfrica. Durante casi un siglo fue el líder indiscutible de la producción aurífera mundial. Sin embargo ahora sus minas están exhaustas y los empresarios tienen que recurrir a polémicas rebajas salariales para reducir los costes del negocio.

Entre 2005 y 2012, la productividad de las 5 mayores mineras pasó de 1’68 a 1’22 gr/tn –un descenso del 27%!-. Esto significa que para producir lo mismo, tienen que procesar mucho más mineral. Lo cuál dispara el consumo de diésel… Veamos como le está yendo a la mayor minera de oro del mundo:







Para duplicar la producción en 13 años, BG ha tenido que sextuplicar el procesado de desechos

En cuánto a la productividad, cae cómo en todas partes. Así son las leyes que rigen la explotación de los minerales… Si en el año 2000 producía un promedio de 5’47gr/tn, el pasado año la cifra se redujo hasta los 1’43.

Y tampoco les está yendo mejor a los 6 mayores productores de plata:







Procesan el doble de desechos para producir sólo la mitad (onzas por tonelada)

*Es evidente que las mineras se enfrentan a un problema morrocotudo. Como las petroleras, están cerrando las explotaciones menos rentables para cuadrar las cuentas y evitar los números rojos*. Todo eso augura una gran caída de la producción. En el caso de las materias primas ad hoc, como el cobre, el aluminio o el hierro, la industria está ajustando su oferta a la demanda mundial –que anda renqueante desde que China se ha ralentizado- y no se esperan grandes subidas de precios a pesar del incremento de los costes. Respecto al momento actual del oro y la plata la película es muy diferente. No tiene nada que ver. Pues la producción cae en un momento en que la demanda está desbocada. Fenómenos ya comentados en este blog como el backwardation de los contratos de futuros, el GOFO en la LBMA o las primas que se pagan por el metal aúreo en Asia, nos refieren a las estrecheces del mercado.

En un entorno normal que cumpliera a rajatabla la relación entre la oferta y la demanda, la cotización del oro sobrepasaría holgadamente los 2000$/oz. Y ahora sólo está en 1300! Sin duda porque el precio está manipulado. Alucino con la gente que lo niega… *Está manipulado porque su precio no refleja la fuerza de la demanda; ni su valor intrínseco (nunca ha sido tan caro producirlo); ni el crecimiento desorbitado de la deuda y un montón de cosas más*.

*Desgraciadamente, hasta que no terminen los QE y suban los tipos de interés, parece difícil ver grandes subidas en los metales preciosos (aunque no es una afirmación absoluta…)*. Esto es así porque la flexibilización cuantitativa fomenta la especulación y genera altísimos rendimientos de capital que no encontramos en la economía productiva. El juego está en el casino, no en la feria agrícola del pueblo. Esta dinámica restringe el crédito, reduce las transacciones comerciales y empeora la caída de la velocidad del dinero. Es una pésima noticia para todos los productores; sean petroleras, mineras o agricultores –también para los transportistas-. Si a esto le añadimos otros imponderantes como el envejecimiento de la población o la caída de los salarios, la tendencia no puede ser más deflacionista. Para los productores es una tragedia porque no pueden repercutir en el precio final el sobrecoste de la factura energética. Como consecuencia de todo esto, *el negocio se está empequeñeciendo y si algún día llega la susodicha recuperación… la presión de la demanda sobre una capacidad productiva muy deprimida, terminará provocando violentos brotes inflacionistas*.

Por eso creo que los precios actuales del oro y de la plata son muy “apetecibles”. Aunque si el BCE mete el QE a la europea… Puede que la cotización caiga un poco más a pesar del subidón inicial. Que está barato está fuera de lugar. *El poder de compra de una onza de oro respecto al barril de petróleo nunca ha estado tan bajo*; ya que con una onza sólo puedes comprar 14 barriles. Cuando lo normal seria que esa relación se ajustara a la media histórica de 22/1.







Otro modo de verlo, respecto al oro, es que el petróleo está carísimo! Sin embargo esto no es sostenible. *Tarde o temprano el crudo continuará con las subidas y el metal dorado lo acompañará en la subida*.

****** Comentario

Gracias amigo! El artículo refleja mis pensamientos, mis reflexiones. Yo creo que los tiros van por ahí y así lo suelto. Luego se podrá estar o no de acuerdo, por supuesto. 
Pero cómo le decía a salmassar hay mucho más que contar. Los movimientos de Putin en Ucrania sólo son el principio de un cambio de ciclo en toda regla. Los productores están jodidos -sea el petróleo, mineras, agricultores y demás-, porque sus productos prácticamente se venden por debajo del precio de coste. Quizá las petroleras no puedan hacer gran cosa... Pero sí lo puede hacer Vladimir Putin. Yo creo que los rusos están hasta los cojones de tanta manipulación en los mercados. Y lo de Ucrania, en gran medida, son intereses económicos. Hay que subir el precio del gas como sea y si a los europeos no les gusta... No me extrañaría que corte el grifo.
*Sin el gas ruso Europa está condenada*. Quizá los estadounidenses puedan ayudar un poco con el gas de esquisto. Pero a la larga no hay nada que hacer... Vamos a tener que acostumbrarnos a pagar más y más por la energía. Dicen que los oligarcas pueden forzar a Putin a negociar. Eso es lo que dice la gran prensa económica. Yo creo que es lo contrario, que los oligarcas han forzado a Putin a dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa para que los demás les paguen el petróleo y el gas a un precio REAL. Que los nuevos líderes ucranianos quieran irse de rositas sin pagar las facturas ya tiene que ser el colmo de los colmos...
En cualquier caso, *pase lo que pase, van a venir tiempos de carestía. No me extrañaría que nos hundamos todos en la estanflación o que suframos inflaciones elevados a medio plazo. El precio de la energía, de los alimentos, de la ropa, del transporte y demás se van a ir encareciendo en un entorno dónde los salarios son cada día más bajos*. Puede que la caída de la capacidad adquisitiva agudice las fuerzas deflacionarias por un tiempo; pero al final, la suba de los precios es inevitable porque vivimos en un MUNDO FINITO.
Por supuesto la Humanidad saldrá de esta. Pero cómo tenemos muy poco tiempo para hacer esa transición. Pues sufriremos de lo lindo... Si reseteáramos las deudas globales, recortáramos los gastos ineficientes y demás, ganaríamos mucho tiempo para hacer esa transición. Entonces el cambio de ciclo no seria tan duro. *La pena es que nadie parece darse cuenta de lo que se nos viene encima. Bueno, los del club de Shánghai sí lo tienen bastante claro. Es Occidente el que se niega a aceptar la realidad*. Lo felices años 2000 son cosa del pasado y ya no volverán.


----------



## mpbk (17 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Seguro que gana....



eso ya no depende de mi


----------



## Xiux (17 May 2014)

Buen día! Festivo para los galegos 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (17 May 2014)

Enormes esas jacas y esos posts eternos bertok.
Creo que ya se quien es carlos maria...
Y suerete esta noche al atleti.
Y si a nosotros nos da por ganar, a saber...


----------



## Xiux (17 May 2014)

Alguien siguiendo fcc, me da que esta haciendo un HCH y se puede ir a 14,x

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (17 May 2014)

Master caution?!?!?

Starting Monday, Billions In ETNs Are No Longer Marginable Collateral | Zero Hedge

Creo que exageran (para variar)... perooo....


----------



## Tono (17 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Enormes esas jacas y esos posts eternos bertok.
> Creo que ya se quien es carlos maria...
> Y suerete esta noche al atleti.
> Y si a nosotros nos da por ganar, a saber...



pues yo no me doy cuenta quién puede ser.
sé que Ajetreo y Pecata no son y Bertok tampoco.
Extremeño, educado, respetuoso, con la cabeza bien amueblada... : 

Suerte con las ferrovial Chila, pero no vuelvas a decir que me has seguido. Me has acompañado, que es muy distinto.

Suerte a todos hoy en el fútbol, especialmente a Messi. Si consigue un hat-trick se llevará la bota de oro y dejará al de las cejas depiladas a dos velas.

En el tema político, algo se mueve. Desde Antonio Gala escribiendo que cuanto antes se muera un corrupto mejor para todos, a las pintadas ''aquí murió un bicho'' o artículos de opinión de la Voz de Galicia de hoy como éste:



> El relato del crimen del río Bernesga habla de una mujer tiroteada a las puertas de su casa. Pero también de alguno de los principales pecados capitales de nuestra política actual: corrupción institucionalizada, enchufismo sin disimulo, venganza, saña, obsesión, depuración de disidentes, no sabe usted con quién está hablando...
> De la impunidad de quien casi se cree Dios. De los privilegios que otorga la pertenencia a la casta, la berlina alemana, el ático soleado, las reservas caseras de maría. De la sed insaciable de dinero, lujo y apariencia. Y de lo que llega a ser capaz de hacer el ser humano para evitar que lo expulsen de ese paraíso artificial en el que se ha convertido buena parte del denostado mundo político en este país.




El crimen de León y los mecanismos del poder


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Alguien siguiendo fcc, me da que esta haciendo un HCH y se puede ir a 14,x
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



14.5 seria entrada


----------



## Chila (17 May 2014)

Es imprescindible que vuelva la decencia y la etica, Tono. Exabruptos aparte, incluso personas como yo que creemos en la democracia "liberal" y en todo lo bueno que represrntó la transición, estamos hasta el gorro.
Ps: dudando en volver a IAG.
Ps2: si es carlos maria, ayer dejó una pista. Seguiré atento. Mira que si fuese el jato y nos trollease a base de bien...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

Chila, todo lo bueno de la transición debió haber acabado hace 20años. Más aún, "los padres" de la "democracia" han sido unos traidores para la patria, entendida como el conjunto de la población presente y futura.

Ni una lágrima ni pena hoyga.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (17 May 2014)

a qué hora es el evento del mes?


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2014)

Buenas tardes y buen fin de semana a todos...
Jato te copian las ideas tronco...
LINK: thewavetrading - $IBEX: I would not rule out a truncated wave (V) (Ending Dia... | StockTwits
A cerrar el Gap!!!






Toqueteando el mt4:



Spoiler


----------



## Chila (17 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chila, todo lo bueno de la transición debió haber acabado hace 20años. Más aún, "los padres" de la "democracia" han sido unos traidores para la patria, entendida como el conjunto de la población presente y futura.
> 
> Ni una lágrima ni pena hoyga.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Si, si desde luego.
18:00 ane.


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2014)

Posible hostia en ciernes... 

LINK: Radar Market








LINK: ECONOMÍAS DOPADAS. NIKKEI, CAC40, SP500 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

_"Cotizar tan alejado de sus máximos ya es indiciario, peor es el aspecto y escenario técnicos tras haber desplegado una pauta técnica durante los pasados 23 meses -cuña alcista- cuyas implicaciones son bajistas con proyección en los 3.920 puntos."
_


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chila, todo lo bueno de la transición debió haber acabado hace 20años. Más aún, "los padres" de la "democracia" han sido unos traidores para la patria, entendida como el conjunto de la población presente y futura.
> 
> Ni una lágrima ni pena hoyga.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Un matiz, "los padres"verdaderos están ya criando malvas o a punto. Fueron los hijos los traidores. Gente que entro en politica cuando ya no había peligro con la idea clara de "prosperar". Creo que Zaplana lo soltó así de claro en una ocasión y en el psoe otros tantos empezando por Roldán.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenas tardes y buen fin de semana a todos...
> Jato te copian las ideas tronco...
> LINK: thewavetrading - $IBEX: I would not rule out a truncated wave (V) (Ending Dia... | StockTwits
> A cerrar el Gap!!!
> ...





Ya lo postiaste hace un tiempo pero servidor lo dijo aun antes , pero la idea se me ocurrio ni bien nos giramos en los 10700 , cuña de manual 

Ahora , servidor cree que tendremos un ultimo toque a la parte alta aprox 10840 para el 5 de junio aprox , luego romperemos la cuña , seguiremos hasta cerrar el gap 9450 y entonces pullback a la cuña 10200 luego brutal rally bajista hasta el gap 8650 :Aplauso:

bueno un poco de ejercicio y me preparo pa ver el partidazo barsa-atletico , ya tengo los chorizillos y la chela bien fría :Baile:


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ya lo postiaste hace un tiempo pero servidor lo dijo aun antes , pero la idea se me ocurrio ni bien nos giramos en los 10700 , cuña de manual
> 
> Ahora , servidor cree que tendremos un ultimo toque a la parte alta aprox 10840 para el 5 de junio aprox , luego romperemos la cuña , seguiremos hasta cerrar el gap 9450 y entonces pullback a la cuña 10200 luego brutal rally bajista hasta el gap 8650 :Aplauso:
> 
> bueno un poco de ejercicio y me preparo pa ver el partidazo barsa-atletico , ya tengo los chorizillos y la chela bien fría :Baile:



Eres la hostia Jato...
Disfruta las plusvis y gastalas en buena birra bien fría


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2014)

pero no me llames jato , llamame MV zahorí o MV troll sabio :o


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero no me llames jato , llamame MV zahorí o MV troll sabio :o



Perdone vuecencia 

Eres la p***a... lo que puedo reírme contigo... :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un matiz, "los padres"verdaderos están ya criando malvas o a punto. Fueron los hijos los traidores. Gente que entro en politica cuando ya no había peligro con la idea clara de "prosperar". Creo que Zaplana lo soltó así de claro en una ocasión y en el psoe otros tantos empezando por Roldán.



Los criamalvas los primeros traidores, empezando por el recién egresado en el club de los políticos vanagloriados post mortem por el régimen. Traidores todos, JC I, FG, SC, MF. Traidores, sinvergüenzas, ladrones. Escoria humana de la peor ralea.



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero no me llames jato , llamame MV zahorí o MV troll sabio :o



Desde luego, este no es nuestro jato que nos lo han cambiado, no insulta, no amenaza, cada día está más sobrio y escribe sin faltas de ortografías!!!!

Que le ocurre al jalapeño? Los friskis que le dieron MM y Pollastre han hecho un prodigio


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2014)

Y aun MV dice mas , el objetivo que propone ese analista , el cierre del 9450 es muy modesto , recordad que venimos de los 6k y también que el gap 8650 esta ahí para cerrarse ienso:

El domingo 25 MV espera que los minoritarios reciban una avalancha de votos , votos que causaran mucho dolor a la casta :no:


----------



## Hannibal (17 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los criamalvas los primeros traidores, empezando por el recién egresado en el club de los políticos vanagloriados post mortem por el régimen. Traidores todos, JC I, FG, SC, MF. Traidores, sinvergüenzas, ladrones. Escoria humana de la peor ralea.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Estoy con hustec. Durante décadas nos han engañado con que se evitó una guerra y con que todos cedieron un poco para llegar a un acuerdo.

Nos ha jodido, como para no estar todos contentos. Antes había un regimen estatal con algunas ramificaciones provinciales y lo que estos hicieron fue crear 17 regímenes autonómicos, muchos de ellos con sus ramificaciones provinciales (diputaciones) por no hablar de adueñarse de cajas publicas para financiar el chiringuito.

Volviendo a lo que decía, claro que de esta forma estaban todos contentos, porque nadie cedió nada. Salvo el pueblo, que votó con los ojos cerrados cualquier cosa que trajera estabilidad, aunque desconocían que esa estabilidad tendría el coste que ya hemos visto: creación de nuevis impuestos y subidas de los ya existentes. Ahora a ver quien tiene el valor de desmontar algo de este castillo de naipes sostenido sobre deuda.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2014)

cayarsus tos , que empieza el partidazo perras :no:

barsaaaaa barsaaaaa :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (17 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cayarsus tos , que empieza el partidazo perras :no:
> 
> barsaaaaa barsaaaaa :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

Atleti en plan pupas total...:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (17 May 2014)

el que se podía lesionar era Pinto para meter a Neymar de portero

jesús, que agobio cada vez que se le acerca el balón :ouch:


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atleti en plan pupas total...:ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Media hora, los 2 mejores lesionados, golazo dificilísimo en contra, .... pobre atlético 8:

Queda tirar de la épica 8:


----------



## Tono (17 May 2014)

goooooooooooool







---------- Post added 17-may-2014 at 19:10 ----------

joder con el Pinto

la primera que vaya por dentro es gol


si antes lo digo :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (17 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> joder con el Pinto
> 
> la primera que vaya por dentro es gol
> 
> ...



No puede ser, si sigue en el Barça porque es amigo de Messi, igual que el Tata. Alguien que cobra 20 kilos limpios no puede equivocarse ::::


----------



## Tono (17 May 2014)

si acaba en empate hay prórroga y penaltis ¿no?


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si acaba en empate hay prórroga y penaltis ¿no?



Por?Como??

No estoy para coger bromas:ouch:::


----------



## Hannibal (17 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si acaba en empate hay prórroga y penaltis ¿no?



No, eso es el sábado que viene; a qué hora juega el Barça el 24?


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Aguanta joer !!!


----------



## Hannibal (17 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Aguanta joer !!!



No gaste rezos hoy y déjelos para nuestro partido del sábado que los necesitaremos 8:


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Se lo merece :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (17 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se lo merece :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



no tiene mérito con el Jato a favor del Barça :no: :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2014)

Bueno señores, lol......

Se lo merecen con creces.

Aun perdindo hoy los hubiera considerado unos campeones.


----------



## Tono (17 May 2014)

sacabó

enhorabuena a los atléticos por el doblete :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (17 May 2014)

pinto es un paquete, deberia estar en 2º



estuve apunto de decir 1-1 la porra, pero pensé que con el messi ahora cobrando bien y tal animarian pero nada, estos del barsa son unos ricos que ya ni corren


----------



## egarenc (17 May 2014)

lo del barcelona de vergüenza, como una panda de ricos le pierden el respeto a un entrenador con liderazgo nulo, y dejan de entrenar como auténticos profesionales. Es la lectura que hago de una temporada que empezó bien y acabó con estos sres. arrastrándose por el campo.

Para acabar, felicidades Atléticos y a por la 1ª!!!!!


----------



## mpbk (17 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porra barcça 3-1



faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaillllllllllllll

inutiles


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2014)

Jato pasese por el roxy que le invito a una chelita, coño!!

Suena a nombre de puti, pero no es....principe de vergara esquina alcocer...amonoh!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jato pasese por el roxy que le invito a una chelita, coño!!
> 
> Suena a nombre de puti, pero no es....principe de vergara esquina alcocer...amonoh!!!



Eso es un puti y lo sabes

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2014)

Nos fuimos al guano y tu tienes la culpa monlovi, encima dejo la computadora descargando el blu rayo de snatch y se va al carajo. Bueno Solo hay que reinstalar.


----------



## tarrito (17 May 2014)

me pilla en un día de los de P.M :Baile: 

le voy a dar mi primer thanks y no voy a retirarlo luego ... como algunos :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> me pilla en un día de los de P.M :Baile:
> 
> le voy a dar mi primer thanks y no voy a retirarlo luego ... como algunos :rolleye:



De putis con el pauli? ienso:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)




----------



## Chila (17 May 2014)

Forza Atleti!!
El zaragoza trolleando, que puta banda.


----------



## ane agurain (17 May 2014)

hoy he leido que messi cobra 20 melones


es cierto?


----------



## Namreir (17 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy he leido que messi cobra 20 melones
> 
> 
> es cierto?



No, es falso, los 20 melones es neto, lo que cobra antes de impuests es mucho mas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy he leido que messi cobra 20 melones
> 
> 
> es cierto?



Cierto pero no es relevante ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (17 May 2014)

con 20 millones tira ANR a los infiernos en media hora 


y con los otros 20 del bruto se autocompra y nos deja entrampados


----------



## Namreir (17 May 2014)

Asociacion Nacional del Rifle?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Asociacion Nacional del Rifle?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



se dicen verdades como puños :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]lxgQXVPpo1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amago45 (18 May 2014)

UP página 3 y tal

Por cierto siguen dejando mensajitos en la prensa ... ::::::

Ni PlayStation, ni iPhone: el mejor regalo para la comunión es un fondo de bolsa - Noticias de Finanzas personales


----------



## Montegrifo (18 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> UP página 3 y tal
> 
> Por cierto siguen dejando mensajitos en la prensa ... ::::::
> 
> Ni PlayStation, ni iPhone: el mejor regalo para la comunión es un fondo de bolsa - Noticias de Finanzas personales



Están siendo más cautelosos de lo que me esperaba. Para estas alturas ya me imaginaba que la maquinaria iba a estar a todo trapo pero se está haciendo de forma muy muy sutil. Quiero entender que aún queda bastante carrete así que a seguir a rebufo me toca. Creo (espero) que cuando la campaña de captación fuerte empiece lo vamos a notar. Voy buscando bujeros en los que enterrar la cabeza cuando llegue el momento pero no lo estoy viendo fácil. Me da la impresión que más que intentar atraer el máximo capital posible, primero se están ocupando de no dejar otras alternativas visibles.

Edito para añadir un offtopic dominguero... algo así como "¡ostras! pero si me falta por hacer un artículo y me voy en cinco minutos a la cervecita..." "a ver que encuentro por aquí..."

Un estudio traza el perfil de la mujer infiel española - EcoDiario.es


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> UP página 3 y tal
> 
> Por cierto siguen dejando mensajitos en la prensa ... ::::::
> 
> Ni PlayStation, ni iPhone: el mejor regalo para la comunión es un fondo de bolsa - Noticias de Finanzas personales



Amago, no entiendo tu comentario. Leyendo solo el titulo del artículo, me parece muy sensato lo que dice. Precisamente el problema de este país es el porqueyolovalguismo de disponer de la ultima play, último aifon, etc....y muy poca educación hacia el ahorro. :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (18 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Amago, no entiendo tu comentario. Leyendo solo el titulo del artículo, me parece muy sensato lo que dice. Precisamente el problema de este país es el porqueyolovalguismo de disponer de la ultima play, último aifon, etc....y muy poca educación hacia el ahorro. :abajo:




Que me corrija amago, pero me da que quiere decir que si hasta en articulos de regalos para comuniones, se recomienda entrar en bolsa.....es porque estàn a punto de cerrar la puerta del horno)

Ayer me comentaba un amigo, que va a meter todos los meses 500 leuros en un plan de pensiones.

Le dije que mejor se hiciese un fondo, pero que hablase con su fiscal a ver8:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (18 May 2014)

Buenos días de domingo!
Bueno como veís la semana que entra en el Ralph35??
Guano a paladas?
seguimos laterales?
champions league?

Yo empiezo a ver señales, pero todavía dudo como buena gacelona, estoy pensando en deshacer todas mis posiciones y pasarme a la barrera.
Ahora mismo ya estoy en la trinchera y esto sigue primaveral, ni pensar quiero en como puede ser el torrido verano atrincherado y viendo llover guano a paladas


----------



## Montegrifo (18 May 2014)

La excusa da igual, es lo de menos, pero a mi modo de ver, necesitan un arreón parriba de los buenos, lo podrán justificar por técnico, por fundamentales, porque el drogas y la merkel soplen juntos, porque putin sople también, que si el dólar, que si el oro, pero el caso es que aquí todas las tiernas gacelillas estamos muy asustadizas y los leones este año todavía apenas han comido, y una cosa está clara, comer tienen que comer


----------



## ane agurain (18 May 2014)

quedan 15 días de mes
los 99xx los mantengo
luego ya veremos

elecciones en 7 dias


----------



## atman (18 May 2014)

El-erian respecto a las medidas del BCE.

Will the ECB's Easing Work? - Bloomberg View

Viene a decir que las medidas del BCE por si solas, no son suficientes y que son necesarios otras medidas políticas y económicas.

Der Spiegel asegura que la primera medida será rebajar los tipos hasta el 0,15% e imponer una tasa negativa del 0,10% al dinero aparcado en el BCE.

Las medidas de QE podrían ser anunciadas pero posiblemente no se establezcan hasta después del verano, coincidiendo con la desaparición del QE americano.


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 May 2014)

Carbón bon bon bon

Estados Unidos: el país del carbón | Ciencias y cosas


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que me corrija amago, pero me da que quiere decir que si hasta en articulos de regalos para comuniones, se recomienda entrar en bolsa.....es porque estàn a punto de cerrar la puerta del horno)
> 
> Ayer me comentaba un amigo, que va a meter todos los meses 500 leuros en un plan de pensiones.
> 
> Le dije que mejor se hiciese un fondo, pero que hablase con su fiscal a ver8:



Ok, entendido. Planes de pensiones, increíble que haya gente que todavía los contrate con las rentabilidades que consiguen.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> me pilla en un día de los de P.M :Baile:
> 
> le voy a dar mi primer thanks y no voy a retirarlo luego ... como algunos :rolleye:



algunos desaprensivos , digalo todo señor monlovi :cook:

bueno al final no es solo reinstalar , lo intente un par de veces y resulta que se jodio un modulo de memoria , la computadora funcionara a la pata coja mientras consigo memoria , ya ando en tratos pa intercambiar alguna chatarra premiun que tengo almacenada :Baile:

en cuanto al ibex , cualquier arreon sera dentro de la cuña , estan haciendo lo que sea con tal de conseguir que el hombre julai compre acciones , porque creen ujtedeh que el drogas dijo que estaban preparados para actuar y tal , pero siempre hay que ver los datos macro y demas memeces , vamos que no va a actuar , sin embargo la prensa proclamo que actuaria en junio , estan preparando la madre de todas las pilladas cuidado entonces :no:


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 May 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Los índices en velas semanales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

He sufrido hoy como nunca....ni con como con pandoro!!! 

24km de infierno por el monte, mw estoy replanteando muuuuuuchas cosas :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (18 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He sufrido hoy como nunca....ni con como con pandoro!!!
> 
> 24km de infierno por el monte, mw estoy replanteando muuuuuuchas cosas :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Patapalo, para mi gusto es una tirada demasiado larga.

Creo que se puede alternar tiradas medias de 15Km - 10Km a ritmos diferentes con sesiones de series muy intensas.

Al cuerpo le puedes exigir más sin necesidad de estar más de 2 horas dándole.

Y deja de correr por el monte, un día te van a violar 4 MILFs ::


----------



## mpbk (18 May 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La bolsa por Carlos María: Los índices en velas semanales



hace cada cagada..:bla:

a veces también acierta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, para mi gusto es una tirada demasiado larga.
> 
> Creo que se puede alternar tiradas medias de 15Km - 10Km a ritmos diferentes con sesiones de series muy intensas.
> 
> ...



Dos horas dice el tio...... 4h!!!!!!!

Ni un puto llano! No se si eran 1500m de desnivel acumulado. O cuesta arriba (incluso subiendo a 4patas cual sodomita pandoriano) o cuesta abajo sufriendo como elrond en cirith ungol.

No vuelvo a hacer esa carrera en la vida. Ganas de llorar a veces.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (18 May 2014)

supongo que se aprenderá de esas ganas de llorar, para hacerte más fuerte.


----------



## tarrito (18 May 2014)

mis respects Patapalo ...

después del palizón sigue rindiendo por la noche? 
(no homo)


----------



## amago45 (18 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Amago, no entiendo tu comentario. Leyendo solo el titulo del artículo, me parece muy sensato lo que dice. Precisamente el problema de este país es el porqueyolovalguismo de disponer de la ultima play, último aifon, etc....y muy poca educación hacia el ahorro. :abajo:



Paulistano respondió bién. Mi comentario era acerca de que quieren meter a mas gacelas en bolsa.

Mi duda es que pasará el lunes 26 de Mayo después de las elecciones ... Por si acaso a ceñir stops :8:


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He sufrido hoy como nunca....ni con como con pandoro!!!
> 
> 24km de infierno por el monte, mw estoy replanteando muuuuuuchas cosas :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Alma de cántaro , te has vuelto loco???:
Vas acabar sin deportivas 
Solo por curiosidad que temperatura tenéis allí?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mis respects Patapalo ...
> 
> después del palizón sigue rindiendo por la noche?
> (no homo)



Si tengo que moverme yo lo mismito se queda frita.... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 18:58 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Alma de cántaro , te has vuelto loco???:
> Vas acabar sin deportivas
> Solo por curiosidad que temperatura tenéis allí?



Hoy ha refrescado, 24°C. Si no hubiese muerto, ha estado la semana pasada por encima de 32...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2014)

Menudo tolai, el kilometraje por el Monte seguro que Es de ida, chaval Porque no pensaste que habia que volver, palma por tolai

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 19:02 ----------

Si eso le queria preguntar yo tambien, que temperatura tiene ahi -_-


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Menudo tolai, el kilometraje por el Monte seguro que Es de ida, chaval Porque no pensaste que habia que volver, palma por tolai
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 19:02 ----------
> 
> Si eso le queria preguntar yo tambien, que temperatura tiene ahi -_-



No te sobra razón CMJC

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (18 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos horas dice el tio...... 4h!!!!!!!
> 
> Ni un puto llano! No se si eran 1500m de desnivel acumulado. O cuesta arriba (incluso subiendo a 4patas cual sodomita pandoriano) o cuesta abajo sufriendo como elrond en cirith ungol.
> 
> ...



¿Llorar? Un poco flojillo le veo.:no:
Además habrá pagado por participar...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2014)

ya, pero a un servidor no se le van a gastar las deportivas hasta la altura de la rodilla -_-

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 19:12 ----------

siempre puedes decir que pisaste una mina


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Llorar? Un poco flojillo le veo.:no:
> Además habrá pagado por participar...



Haciendo leña del arbol caido? Le tomo la matrícula señol ijoputixo 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2014)

es que Es ustec muy exagerado, no creo que correr tanto sea saludable, una semana de vida a perdido fijo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que Es ustec muy exagerado, no creo que correr tanto sea saludable, una semana de vida a perdido fijo



Ni yo. Además perder tiempo de vida sufriendo es de tolais perdidos. Drogas, juergas, atracones de comer, borracheras, lumis ladillosas. Y yo corriendo, pur que?pur que?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (18 May 2014)

¿Llorar? serás mariliendre
cuando el esfuerzo es extremo lo suyo es devolver hasta que salen los hígados.

En mis buenos tiempos hacía 20 Km por diversión, paraba cuando me aburría o se me hacía tarde, pero siempre en una zona más o menos llana sin repechos extremos y a un ritmo sostenido. 
Hacer más de 10 Km monte a través con grandes pendientes es una barbaridad para el cuerpo... aunque sea en 4 horas 

Ahora salgo yo a mis 7 Km de rigor, trote borriquero a 5' largos el km, con los cascos puestos y sin subir pulsaciones que uno tiene ya una edad. 





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No te sobra razón CMJC



no me jodais que el micifús es el CM del acertijo de estos días :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

CMCJ es Colossal Madafuckah Jalapenean Cat, que pareces nuevo!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LOLO08 (18 May 2014)

Ya puestos a hablar de deporte...esto es el lo que me he metido entre pecho y espalda este finde en Portugal

Etapas - Raid Aventura Idanha

total aprox.: 170 km con 4.000mt desnivel +. Entre la btt, carrera por monte y canoa, todo con mapa de orientación, osea, que no hay un camino señalado...búscate la vida en cuasi total autonomía.

:Baile::Baile::Baile:

pd: es la primera vez que hablo de mi afición deportiva...Son compes burrada tras burrada que me obligan a entrenar 3 horas diarias

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 20:34 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿Llorar? serás mariliendre
> cuando el esfuerzo es extremo lo suyo es devolver hasta que salen los hígados.
> 
> En mis buenos tiempos hacía 20 Km por diversión, paraba cuando me aburría o se me hacía tarde, pero siempre en una zona más o menos llana sin repechos extremos y a un ritmo sostenido.
> ...



Compañeiro, eso me lo hago yo toos los dias para "calentar"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

Vamoh bajistillas!!!!
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2014)

que emoción el basket no? caerá la 9ª?


----------



## Tono (18 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ya puestos a hablar de deporte...esto es el lo que me he metido entre pecho y espalda este finde en Portugal
> 
> Etapas - Raid Aventura Idanha
> 
> ...




:ouch::ouch::ouch: no quiero pensar en como te estarán cantando la traviata todas y cada una de las articulaciones. Algo sé de eso , y lo peor no es el cansancio si no el sinfín de golpes, moratones, arañazos que van apareciendo... que no sabes ni dónde te los has dado.

No seamos desageraos LOLO. Como somos casi vecinos, ya sabes que aquí es todo cuesta arriba o cuesta abajo, nos hemos criado desde niños subiendo cuestas como las cabras.
Una carrera compitiendo con exigencia monte a través más de 10Km, con cuestas como dice el Pirata que casi vas con la cara pegada al suelo es una barbaridad para el cuerpo. Por muy entrenado que estés.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> que emoción el basket no? caerá la 9ª?



No tiene buena pinta, la verdad 8:


----------



## paulistano (18 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> que emoción el basket no? caerá la 9ª?



Pues si.

Ahora mismo es un cara o cruzienso:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tono (18 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> CMCJ es Colossal Madafuckah Jalapenean Cat, que pareces nuevo!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



ya, pues si no es el otro CM, no caigo

fíjate que hasta sospechaba de Lolo porque sé que vive por Extremadura... pero viendo la foto del Blog de Carlos María no lo veo yo haciendo rapel por los Portugales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2014)

Prorroha.. glup

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2014)

los macabeos ya la han perdido una vez, no creo que tengan otra oportunidad


----------



## bertok (18 May 2014)

está perdida


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> está perdida



creo que si....no se si la paliza que le metio al Barça y jugar la final con la cenicienta le ha ido bien.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 22:11 ----------

bueno, impagable la cara de tito floren...el año que viene mejor que no viaje, que van dos años seguidos


----------



## ane agurain (18 May 2014)

no me explico como el mejor equipo de Europa de largo no le mete a los judios de 20.

miedo?

la prorroga ha sido pésima.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya, pues si no es el otro CM, no caigo
> 
> fíjate que hasta soopechaba de Lolo porque sé que vive por Extremadura pero viendo la foto del Blog de Carlos María no los veo yo haciendo rapel por los Portugales



Jaajja.no Tono no llego al nivel de CM. Ni a el tampoco lo imagino corriendo por los montes..
El deporte es salud...si es verdad que el exceso es perjudicial. Cada uno debe saber junto con su entrenador donde esta su limite


----------



## Xiux (19 May 2014)

Mañana la banca a guanear

Deutsche Bank ampliará capital en 8 mil millones. Qatar al rescate


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

hola guapisimos, compramos unas popular?

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 03:10 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Mañana la banca a guanear
> 
> Deutsche Bank ampliará capital en 8 mil millones. Qatar al rescate



son muy pesados con las AC, deberian prohibirlas o simplificar el sistema. igual que los dividendos.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Mañana la banca a guanear
> 
> Deutsche Bank ampliará capital en 8 mil millones. Qatar al rescate



Como debe estar el tema para que un banco europedo admita una ampliación del 15% de su capital :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (19 May 2014)

Buenos días
Ralph a vigilar los 10.550 por arriba, y los 10.280 por abajo ... ... (bolsacanaria.info y tal )


----------



## LCIRPM (19 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ya puestos a hablar de deporte...esto es el lo que me he metido entre pecho y espalda este finde en Portugal
> 
> Etapas - Raid Aventura Idanha
> 
> ...



Guanos días, o semanas

Supongo que el desnivel con la canoa será negativo (como el crecimiento de la economía o las cifras del paro maquillados)

¿Qué se espera esta semana prelectoral? Para la próxima yo pienso que el guano se va a extender por tres motivos:
- Sell in May
- Gane quien gane, despues de las elecciones suelen caer (y como aquí "sorprendan" los minoritarios, más de uno se va a sustar, el dinero es miedoso.
- Los "anuncios" del Droguis son como lo del Pedro y el lobo, cuando sea verdad nonos lo vamos a creer.

y cuatro, después de la Champion, Mundial y playa.

Y si Nadal pierde con un suizo y el Madrid FC con los judíos ..... white and bottle.


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

Buenos días.

¿qué ha pasado con BME? ¿ese gap del 1,70%?



bertok dijo:


> Como debe estar el tema para que un banco europedo admita una ampliación del 15% de su capital :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Hablamos del DB en concreto, que ha llevado la del pulpo todo el año, por algo será.
Pero sí, parece que hoy le van a a dar a la banca.


----------



## Xiux (19 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Como debe estar el tema para que un banco europedo admita una ampliación del 15% de su capital :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Buen día, medo que da 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (19 May 2014)

Guanos días.

Mal empieza la cosa si hasta en este hilo empezamos a hablar de CMs. Lo próximo que sepamos es que estaremos discutiendo sobre que el nigga es un holograma y drogui un reptiliano.

Para todo lo demás....bueno, si en el vencimiento tuvimos caídas, pintan toros, parece.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 May 2014)

Entro, veo que le siguen dando leches a IMTECH y me voy.

Suerte!


----------



## atman (19 May 2014)

Si lo malo no es que DB reconozca que no cubre los mínimos requeridos... lo malo que él está dando el pistoletazo de salida para que los demás hagan lo mismo.

TODOS ellos están igual de mal que los nuestros. Simplemente, han sabido desviar la atención. Y ahora entre nuestra "presunta" quiebra y los siguientes test y revisiones... aprovechan una situación calmada del mercado para tratar de solucionar lo suyo.

En Alemania hay varios, pero en Inglaterra... no sé si se salvará alguno. Y lo de Francia está por ver... denle tiempo que la ópera no acaba hasta que canta la gorda...


----------



## Durmiente (19 May 2014)

Pues sí.... no sería nada extraño que "la que se avecina" viniera de la mano de los bancos alemanes y franceses.

Lo de DB es DEMASIADO mosqueante...


Por otro lado: ¿no se ha dicho siempre que si debes una enormidad de dinero quien tiene el problema es el acreedor?

Pues eso es lo que se ha intentado transmitir... que el problema es de los malísimos del sur, de los deudores. Los acreedores son almas puras que no tienen ni culpa de nada ni problema alguno

Que, sí... hombre... que sí....


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Gaunocalipsis en GOW,mis condolencias a los afectados,acojonante por lo brutal de las caidas en solo 1 semana, en lo que me toca SAB y MTS bastante planas...
Y ya de paso saludar a los foristas.


----------



## Durmiente (19 May 2014)

Veremos a ver si SAN aguanta el 7,08 que fue el mínimo del viernes (creo)


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, veo que le siguen dando leches a IMTECH y me voy.
> 
> Suerte!



Esta gente es muy buena

shortsell.nl

vaya forma de despiezar una presa, mirar el gráfico de hoy igual que el de otros dias


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Esta SAB peligroso peligroso, además con todo este tema de la banca y AKAs me está entrando un poco el canguelo por primera vez con este valor...
Veremos si mantenemos los 30 o no..


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Veremos a ver si SAN aguanta el 7,08 que fue el mínimo del viernes (creo)



no creo, saludos.



voy a comprar unas popular.............:8::8::8:


----------



## jayco (19 May 2014)

Mmm... ¿Que ha pasado para la repentina caida?


----------



## Chila (19 May 2014)

buenos dias!! a ver como empieza la semana


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2014)

salga entre las ssombras Fran y de niveles 1036x-1033x y posible reversal

¿es valido?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

Guanos dias gacelillas 
Aqui MV atila de los mercados emitiendo desde su refugio En las montañas de tora bora y desde el celular -_-


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

parece que mayo marcea



vmmp29 dijo:


> salga entre las ssombras Fran y de niveles 1036x-1033x y posible reversal
> 
> ¿es valido?



a mí me valdría :´(

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 11:15 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gacelillas
> Aqui MV atila de los mercados emitiendo desde su refugio En las montañas de tora bora y desde el celular -_-



y lo demás presumiendo que nos dejamos la piel en el monte

lo suyo sí que tiene mérito :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

iremos a la parte baja de la cuña 10050 aprox


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> salga entre las ssombras Fran y de niveles 1036x-1033x y posible reversal
> 
> ¿es valido?



10.334 (c) y nada más hasta los 234.

El día clave de la semana es mañana....no me fiaría nada que subiera mucho mañana :caída algo mas profunda...<9.900

Así que mejor que tengamos unos días de caídas suaves, toda la semana y rebotar fuerte...tendríamos un buen recorrido de unos 900 puntos al alza.

Amplio luego que está rompiendo.....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

Si que estan rompiendo, Esta rompiendo pandoro, le esta rompi... -_-


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

Esto es del 7 de mayo, que venimos desde los 10.4xx aprox.

*Si estamos fuera: Esperar ruptura de niveles a medio 10.6xx-10.1xx
Si estamos largo y venimos con recorrido, aguantar con el culo apretado.

Opción con más probabilidades: Lateral ligeramente bajista y peponazo.*

Probamos parte alta del canal...la parte baja está en los 10.13x

Este sería el escenario que se dijo, eso si, con bandazos para saltar stops a tutiplen.

Asustemos al personal bajando y sobre la parte baja del canal hacer algún movimiento con stop ajustado. 

En los niveles anteriores, probar sin mucha carga, por si tenemos giro.

Esto es como siempre, niveles a corto, poca carga, niveles a medio aumentamos el riesgo. 

IF en zona de venta entrando en zona neutral.


EDIT: Por arriba 10.414 y 10.520 (donde se está formando un buen tapón, si salta 10.960)


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (19 May 2014)

A las trincheras de nuevo!!!!!!!!!
Madre mía están dejando mi cartera como un colador.........


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

Resumiendo:
CP 10.424-10.520
Por abajo :10.334-10.234

Por arriba: 10.582

Canal a medio (el lateral se mantiene= 10.134-10.656)


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

bueno,l el ibex, o aguanta esta zona o cae 300pips..

asi que largos con stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

cerramos cortos del viernes 10415 En 10290 y abres largos con tres cojones


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

Desde luego si se meten largos es ahora....20-70

354-404


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

si dice desde lueguito flander


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si dice desde lueguito flander



Yo no digo que se haga...el punto mas claro sería en esta zona. Pero yo me quedaría bien quietecito.

Solo para amantes del riesgo. El riesgo es muy alto.... (como he dicho antes el IF sigue en zona de venta)


Es raro, están haciendo acumulación en este nivel y no hay ningún dato importante....ienso:

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 11:52 ----------

Algo a las 12????

Voy a preguntar a ver si hay alguna charla de algún bankiero europeo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

no hay casi riesgo. El ibex llegara a los 10050 pero reptando igualito que guybrush despues de ir al Monte


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay casi riesgo. El ibex llegara a los 10050 pero reptando igualito que guybrush despues de ir al Monte



Entiendo, abres largos pero se va al 10.050 :Aplauso:

3...2...1.....

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 11:58 ----------

L1 tocado +20

Giro, si no rompe va sin fuerza y nos vamos a mínimos (como siempre) Falta segundo push al L1


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

si voy largo porque el ibex va a tontear en la zona 10300-10500 unas cuantas sesiones 

bueno ahora estoy en el laptop de mi prima , el ordeñata resulta que tenia medio jodido el ssd , un formateo completo y ya funciona :Baile:


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

De nuevo acumulación, mensajes tranquilizadores desde la banca..no pasa nada hoyga.

3...2...1


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

ej que no pasa na , hasta que pasa , pero no pasando na vamos pipeando y aprovechando el lateral amiotrofico payo poni :no:


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Sabadellcalipsis, me cago en todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

cuidao con esa boquita o me obligara a ca.... en ... :no:


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

Han dejado la misma huella

11.47-11.55 ----11.56 vela fuerte
12.07-12.15-----12.16 vela fuerte

segundo push al L1


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> salga entre las ssombras Fran y de niveles 1036x-1033x y posible reversal
> 
> ¿es valido?



como los tocan....


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

Un pelín más y triunfa el jato

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 12:18 ----------

Me piro....ya vale por hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (19 May 2014)

Guanos días,
Veo pocas referencias furgolísticas hoy y a la balanza comercial ejjpañola ::
Felicitaciones a los atletistas y mis condolencias a los barcelonistas y poseedores de Royal Imtechs y Deutche Banks.
Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

yo soy MV y voy medio resqueao , asi que ahora soy imbatible 

ya les digo que estan distribuyendo to el papel y para distribuir lo importante es tener tranquilidad , la calma que precede a la tormenta :Baile:

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 12:33 ----------

venga al guano ya , cerramos largos 10290 en 10350 y cortos :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2014)

que desgraciados ........


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV y voy medio resqueao , asi que ahora soy imbatible
> 
> ya les digo que estan distribuyendo to el papel y para distribuir lo importante es tener tranquilidad , la calma que precede a la tormenta :Baile:
> 
> venga al guano ya , cerramos largos 10290 en 10350 y cortos :no:



por fín se pone corto, me da usted un alivio sr. resqueao

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 12:46 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> que desgraciados ........



no podemos serlo más :´(

o lo decía en el otro sentido? ...también tiene razón


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

el ibex lleva un año lateral.............


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Bueno stop volado en Sabadell, había que sacar plusvis y margen... sabor agridulce, mas bien agrio por no haber protegido bien la posi con bastante mas beneficio... ya veremos si ha siod para bien o para mal... de momento gallina a la cazuela.


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2014)

Y pensar que una voz me decía a las 9:06....."vende sabadell, vende sabadell".... 

En fin..... Apretaremos el culo más aun

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

cerramos cortos 10350 en 10310 y abrimos largos


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

¿Hemos hablado últimamente de Tubacex?


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Lo de SAB en esta ultima semana ha sido acojonante


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

cerramos los larguiruchos 10310 en 10370 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones  :baba: :Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (19 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Hemos hablado últimamente de Tubacex?



Algo sí, otra vasca para su cartera?


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Tengo la sensación de que sabadell me acabará troleando, supongo que es la sensación de todos cuando vendemos... pero no se yo...


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Algo sí, otra vasca para su cartera?



Digamos que sí. Hoy es un día importante. Esta mañana he podido vender un paquete grande de Gamesa, con un 150% de beneficio.

Sé que hay quien se daría el gusto de un regalazo (que bien me ha tocado sufrir lo suyo estos 12 meses!). Yo me he dado el capricho de iniciar la que espero que sea el inicio de la cartera a L/P. Con todos ustedes, los 8 valores vascos.

Por supuesto, si alguna deja de gustarme se irá por el aire. 

La idea es ir reinvirtiendo dividendos, y dedicar las pagas extras a cargar más, dependiendo en su momento de cuál considere que está a mejor precio. 

No me dirán que no está diversificada por sectores... Respecto a su localización, la mayoría están totalmente internacionalizadas por lo que su sede me importa poco.


----------



## FranR (19 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego si se meten largos es ahora....20-70
> 
> 354-404





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los larguiruchos 10310 en 10370 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones  :baba: :Baile:



L2 tocado...ve lo que pasa se envalentona y al final le sale mal el papeltrading.

Con lo bien que estaba quedando y al final mete la pata por agonias.:XX::XX:::


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> L2 tocado...ve lo que pasa se envalentona y al final le sale mal el papeltrading.
> 
> Con lo bien que estaba quedando y al final mete la pata por agonias.:XX::XX:::



Son ondas sanas  Ya sabe la mujer del cesar ...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2014)

no tengo mas que mantener los cortos con tres cojones , se que llegara a los 10050 :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

Suerte ghk.

como crítica, son muchos valores y yo metería una constructora dividendera 
Tal vez el momento de empezar cartera no sea el mejor, hasta el vencimiento del mes de Junio puede pasar de todo. Personalmente hubiera jugado algo a corto sin mucho riesgo esperando a ver porque lado se decanta el IBEX en el 2º trimestre. 
Como dice Fran si estás dentro aguantar, pero si estás fuera observar.


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Suerte ghk.
> 
> como crítica, son muchos valores y yo metería una constructora dividendera
> Tal vez el momento de empezar cartera no sea el mejor, hasta el vencimiento del mes de Junio puede pasar de todo. Personalmente hubiera jugado algo a corto sin mucho riesgo esperando a ver porque lado se decanta el IBEX en el 2º trimestre.
> Como dice Fran si estás dentro aguantar, pero si estás fuera observar.




Obviamente, esto no está esculpido en piedra. Ni he metido toda la carne en el asador, ni nada me impide salir si no veo que las cosas salen bien. 

Pero al final, es como todo. Te esperas al vencimiento, luego estás ya en verano que no es buena época ya hasta el final del otoño (sell in may), luego lees que realmente los últimos años del Ibex han sido mejores en verano y que el rally de navidad no es tal... Y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, estás enfilando un nuevo vencimiento de junio.

In Gamesa and Peter Lim we trust ::


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

que conste que soy como tú ghk, si lo tengo claro no espero 

Critico más cosas
Tubacex lleva una gráfica bonita, Vidrala (desconociendo fundamentales) se la ve parada y Faes está en clara tendencia bajista.
Creo que es mejor el SAN que el BBVA
Dado que Iberdrola es dueña del 20-25% de Gamesa es un poco redundante llevar ambas.


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Digamos que sí. Hoy es un día importante. Esta mañana he podido vender un paquete grande de Gamesa, con un 150% de beneficio.
> 
> Sé que hay quien se daría el gusto de un regalazo (que bien me ha tocado sufrir lo suyo estos 12 meses!). Yo me he dado el capricho de iniciar la que espero que sea el inicio de la cartera a L/P. Con todos ustedes, los 8 valores vascos.
> 
> ...



dejate de preferencias. analisis técnico y nada más, sea catalana, murciana o francesa la empresa.


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Bueno ahora que ando fuera de SAB, había pensado meterle a MAP, voy a descasar de Sabadell
En principio un PER atractivo, buen BPA, dividendo aceptable, quizá el fallo es que es una aseguradora...
Y edito para decir que obviamente sab me ha trolleado...
Stop en 23... aunque es cierton que ha estado bastante mas abajo, anda que no jode la cosa, espero no ver la subida buena desde la barrera porque sería para pegarse un tiro.


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Digamos que sí. Hoy es un día importante. Esta mañana he podido vender un paquete grande de Gamesa, con un 150% de beneficio.
> 
> Sé que hay quien se daría el gusto de un regalazo (que bien me ha tocado sufrir lo suyo estos 12 meses!). Yo me he dado el capricho de iniciar la que espero que sea el inicio de la cartera a L/P. Con todos ustedes, los 8 valores vascos.
> 
> ...



me sobran todas menos tubacex e iberdrola,,,y gamesa yo sali en máximos a 9€ como siempre, pero no descarto que se vaya a 10.5


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que conste que soy como tú ghk, si lo tengo claro no espero
> 
> Critico más cosas
> Tubacex lleva una gráfica bonita, Vidrala (desconociendo fundamentales) se la ve parada y Faes está en clara tendencia bajista.
> ...



Faes tiene proyectos interesantes, aunque sí está en tendencia bajista. Aún así, creo que no la pillo ya cara y además es la que menos me pondera (junto a Vidrala).

Vidrala por debajo de 36 (la he pillado por los pelos) es a mi juicio buena compra. 35,70 fue su último suelo claro y es casi al precio que la he pillado. Creo que antes de otoño los 39 largos son probables, y ahí decidiremos.

Respecto a GAM e IBE, aunque una sea accionista de otra sus gráficos y resultados son independientes totalmente. A IBE que Gamesa triplique o pierda el 50% no le afecta apenas. Se puede perfectamente ganar dinero con una y perder con otra...

Respecto a SAN y BBVA... ni idea. Creo que son dos monstruos casi imposibles de analizar. Especialmente por balance (que ni conozco ni me creo). BBVA está en un canal muy claro que espero rompa al alza. Y SAN... SAN.... SAN me da asco ::


----------



## Grecox (19 May 2014)

Hola familia, perdonad que me presente así de golpe en vuestro garito...

Seguro que vosotros me sabréis responder a una duda....quiero saber *como se puede detectar cuando se está produciendo una distribución*, es decir, cuando las manos fuertes van saliendo poco a poco del mercado para dejar solas a las gacelas para en ese momento desencadenar el apocalipsis salvándose ellos y desplumándolas a ellas. 

Veis algún indicio de que eso esté sucediendo ahora ?

Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> me sobran todas menos tubacex e iberdrola,,,y gamesa yo sali en máximos a 9€ como siempre, pero no descarto que se vaya a 10.5




CAF no debería sobrarle. Ha hecho suelo. Y Cie no va a parar de subir. 

Con Iberdrola, Tubacex y Gamesa estamos de acuerdo. 

Faes es una corazonada y Vidrala una cabezonada.


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Hola familia, perdonad que me presente así de golpe en vuestro garito...
> 
> Seguro que vosotros me sabréis responder a una duda....quiero saber *como se puede detectar cuando se está produciendo una distribución*, es decir, cuando las manos fuertes van saliendo poco a poco del mercado para dejar solas a las gacelas para en ese momento desencadenar el apocalipsis salvándose ellos y desplumándolas a ellas.
> 
> ...




La distribución no siempre es mala, a veces el papel se mueve con tranquilidad, porque salen viejos inversores para recoger beneficios y entran nuevos que irán poco a poco impulsando el valor (lo que se verá como mínimos y máximos crecientes)

Cuando un valor se mueve en un rango lateral, con mínimos y máximos decrecientes (un ejemplo sería Bankia desde hace una temporada), estás ante una trampa de valor.

O como deoleo, mira esta gráfica a 5 años, pillados y más pillados 
ecoBOLSA: GrÃ¡fica de la cotizaciÃ³n histÃ³rica de DEOLEO (OLE - ALIMENTACION) en el Mercado Continuo

ghk, yo también le tengo asco al SAN, jamás seré su cliente, pero desde que gano casi 1€/acc. la veo con mejor cara. Además es un placer rascarle el bolsillo a Botín.
El tema GAM-IBE está en que Ibe venderá tarde o temprano su participación (quieren hacerlo) y eso puede hacer caer el valor ya que su perdería una de sus mayores garantías (ibe es un avalista muy serio)


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

Añado que los 2.14-2.15 de Faes fueron resistencia hace justo un año, y luego han sido soporte en aproximadamente en los mínimos de septiembre 2013 y abril de este año. Confío en que los vuelvan a ser y con el impulso de la bilastina y algún otro proyecto, pueda utilizarlo como verdadero suelo.

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 15:00 ----------




Tono dijo:


> La distribución no siempre es mala, a veces el papel se mueve con tranquilidad, porque salen viejos inversores para recoger beneficios y entran nuevos que irán poco a poco impulsando el valor (lo que se verá como mínimos y máximos crecientes)
> 
> Cuando un valor se mueve en un rango lateral, con mínimos y máximos decrecientes (un ejemplo sería Bankia desde hace una temporada), estás ante una trampa de valor.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Pero está por ver cómo lo hace y a qué precio. Eso no me preocupa. Si sale para hacer caja pero el valor va bien, no me asusta. De hecho, lo que no va a hacer IBE es salir en espantada y liarla al estilo BME y Bankia. Y aún así, aguantó.

Iremos viendo. Y obrando en consecuencia...


----------



## Chila (19 May 2014)

¿no son demasiDos valores?
Se va un dinero en comisiones de mantenimiento...


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Fuera de MTS también com pequeña perdida, tenía mas peligro que oportunidad en cp.


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿no son demasiDos valores?
> Se va un dinero en comisiones de mantenimiento...



Creo que entre 6-8 son los ideales para LP. Coger 8 me permite descartar un par malos antes de fin de año y compensar plusvalías a corto plazo. Siempre que haya alguna en rojo que no me guste! 

Pero no, 8 con idea de poder bajar a 6 me parecen adecuados.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Se me consuma la trolleada... :: :ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 May 2014)

MR. Bertok, cuando aparezca no olvide la fregona, que hay para limpiar cortos, por lo menos hasta por la tarde.


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

@robopoli Dlia en caida libre, ultimamente no sigo tanto sus noticias, es por algo? Tenía pensado meterle en torno a los 70 y creia que no los vería porque estaba aguantando bien la zona de los 80.
Ha habido alguna noticia relevante?


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Se me consuma la trolleada... :: :ouch:



Para que hablas:XX::XX::XX:


Cosa que dices....se hace lo contrario:ouch:


Ahora en serio, ánimo


----------



## ane agurain (19 May 2014)

me sube la bilotubina....

eso de que caf ha hecho suelo no lo veo tan claro.

usa verdecillo ahora.


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Para que hablas:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Cosa que dices....se hace lo contrario:ouch:
> ...



Era el margen de entrada +5%(mejor que cualquier depo) me jode habiendolas tenido bastante mas arriba , ya se volverá a entrar si tercia, aunque ahora ando pensando mas en IBe, MAP, pero tampooc descarto SAB... aunque esta muy chicharro ultimamente.
Es que si llego a cerrar esto en rojo....


----------



## Robopoli (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli Dlia en caida libre, ultimamente no sigo tanto sus noticias, es por algo? Tenía pensado meterle en torno a los 70 y creia que no los vería porque estaba aguantando bien la zona de los 80.
> Ha habido alguna noticia relevante?



Pues hasta donde yo se adolece del mal conocido como Chicharrus Maximus Multiforme. En pocos días ha oscilado un 15% arriba y luego ha bajado. Dentro de 10 días anuncian resultados y no se pq me da a mi que voy a pillar un poco más de pandorismo calidad extra pero ya sabes... para los nietos y eso ::


----------



## Durmiente (19 May 2014)

Total que parece que el SP se vuelve a subir hacia los 90...

¡Qué latazo de americanos ...! ¿no?


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Bufff estoy en un sin vivir...
Re-entrar en sabadell bien cargadito con loq ue ha salido de Mittal o lo propio con IBe, algun buen forero que le apetezca arrojar una opinión...
opción 3 como comentaba fran, ane etc... nos vamos a 9999 y mejor en liquidez unos dias...
IBe me da algo mas de tranquilidad, dividendo y eso y SAB, pues más visilla y mas potencial corto -placiasta.


----------



## Robopoli (19 May 2014)

Vamos a pillar unas poquillas Blackrock para LP...

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 17:13 ----------

Alguien iba a corto en el DJIA?? ::


----------



## Hannibal (19 May 2014)

Alguien ha visto lo de Gowex? Hasta un 8% de caida y cierra casi plano ::


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Alguien ha visto lo de Gowex? Hasta un 8% de caida y cierra casi plano ::



Yo he enviado mis condolencias esta mañana a los foristas cuando estaba en -10% , menudo mete-saca que se podia haber hecho!


----------



## Hannibal (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo he enviado mis condolencias esta mañana a los foristas cuando estaba en -10% , menudo mete-saca que se podia haber hecho!



Gracias, en mi caso sigo necesitando las condolencias ::


----------



## Robopoli (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bufff estoy en un sin vivir...
> Re-entrar en sabadell bien cargadito con loq ue ha salido de Mittal o lo propio con IBe, algun buen forero que le apetezca arrojar una opinión...
> opción 3 como comentaba fran, ane etc... nos vamos a 9999 y mejor en liquidez unos dias...
> IBe me da algo mas de tranquilidad, dividendo y eso y SAB, pues más visilla y mas potencial corto -placiasta.



Topongo, mete los leuros en DLIA. Último aviso! :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (19 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Alguien ha visto lo de Gowex? Hasta un 8% de caida y cierra casi plano ::



Hubiera sido un buen día hoy para piramidar :/


----------



## Robopoli (19 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Hubiera sido un buen día hoy para piramidar :/



Estas cosas es mejor no mentarlas casi porque parece que se gafan pero tengo la sensación de que está volviendo a entrar pasta en las empresas de capitalización más pequeña. 
La velita que le han dejado a Gowex si ha ido con volumen, cosa que desconozco, es como para pensarse estar dentro.


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno,l el ibex, o aguanta esta zona o cae 300pips..
> 
> asi que largos con stop.




aguantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa y 100 pipssssssssssssssssss arribaaaaaaaa, de nadaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amago45 (19 May 2014)

Botella y tal ... ... ::::::

[YOUTUBE]jdw2Y5nFD04[/YOUTUBE]




Sabadell y tal

https://www.alterecoplus.es/analisis-tecnico-sobre-sabadell-3/

Hoy hablaremos de otro de los grandes bancos de la banca española, concretamente del cuatro grupo bancario, Banco Sabadell. Como se puede observar en el siguiente gráfico semanal, el valor acaba de romper con el comienzo del presente año la tendencia principal bajista de 7 años de duración tras marcar en el año 2007 su máximo histórico en los 6,05 euros. La ruptura se ha hecho con volumen y mantiene una clara pauta de máximos y mínimos crecientes. Sin embargo, el valor ha presentado una divergencia bajista por RSI tras entrar en zona de sobrecompra. Esto podría dar lugar a una corrección a modo de throw-back a la tendencia recién perforada, es decir, volver a testearla para a continuación girarse de nuevo a la alza y marcar nuevos máximos.

Como se puede observar en el siguiente gráfico diario, la acción marcó suelo dejando mínimos el pasado mes de junio. Desde entonces volvió a testear la tendencial bajista con dos claros impulsos. Sin embargo, una vez alcanzada dicha línea de tendencia bajista, los precios se quedaron como imantados a ella sin poder romper al alza la tendencia, aunque también como sin poder volver a girarse de nuevo a la baja como había estado haciendo durante muchos años. Así que cada vez que se testeaba el soporte en la zona de los 1,73 euros, el valor volvía a girarse al alza hasta que finalmente pudo romper al alza la tendencia bajista en los primeros compases de año con un volumen importante. Realmente ya realizó el throw-back varias sesiones después tras la ruptura por lo que podemos darlo por bueno si vemos ahora un nuevo giro al alza ante el testeo de los 2,25 euros vistos en la sesión del pasado viernes.







Por tanto y teniendo en cuenta la situación del valor me plantearé una operativa dual:

Alcista: Tomaré posiciones alcistas si el valor logra seguir subiendo y se aleja de los 2,25 euros con cotizaciones en los 2,40. El objetivo de la subida lo veo en el techo del canal que pasa aproximadamente por los 2,60 euros. Todo con un stop inicial en los 2,24 que moveré a los mínimos tal cual vea mínimos crecientes.

Bajista: Tomaré posiciones bajistas si el valor marca un mínimo por debajo de los 2,25 euros vistos el pasado viernes con un primer objetivo en los 2,13 euros y posteriormente, si se perforan, en la zona de los 2 euros. Todo con un stop inicial en los 2,40 euros.


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aguantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa y 100 pipssssssssssssssssss arribaaaaaaaa, de nadaaaaaaaaa



Uffffff.....

Huis clos (Sartre)

Uno mismo en el medio, el mpbk en una oreja y el MV en la otra .... mientras los 2 miran a ver quien la tiene mas lar.....


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

pues yo he comprado fersa. a3media y iag


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee me mide 32, 2más que la media


----------



## Montegrifo (19 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he comprado fersa. a3media y iag
> 
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee me mide 32, 2más que la media



Con las plusvalías de Peugeot?


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Con las plusvalías de Peugeot?



eh? me sali cuando empezó la mierda de la ampliación, x3. que me la coman con las nuevas maneras de captar conejos


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bufff estoy en un sin vivir...
> Re-entrar en sabadell bien cargadito con loq ue ha salido de Mittal o lo propio con IBe, algun buen forero que le apetezca arrojar una opinión...
> opción 3 como comentaba fran, ane etc... nos vamos a 9999 y mejor en liquidez unos dias...
> IBe me da algo mas de tranquilidad, dividendo y eso y SAB, pues más visilla y mas potencial corto -placiasta.



Perdona la sinceridad.
Acabas de vender hoy, estás disgustado y quieres revancha.
Tómate un respiro y cuando estés tranquilo analiza en qué fallaste antes de nuevas aventuras. El ansia es mala consejera.

---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 19:38 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Botella y tal ... ... ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jdw2Y5nFD04[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




No puedo con ella, no puedo


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bufff estoy en un sin vivir...
> Re-entrar en sabadell bien cargadito con loq ue ha salido de Mittal o lo propio con IBe, algun buen forero que le apetezca arrojar una opinión...
> opción 3 como comentaba fran, ane etc... nos vamos a 9999 y mejor en liquidez unos dias...
> IBe me da algo mas de tranquilidad, dividendo y eso y SAB, pues más visilla y mas potencial corto -placiasta.



si no se pierden los minimos de hoy no pasará nada


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Perdona la sinceridad.
> Acabas de vender hoy, estás disgustado y quieres revancha.
> Tómate un respiro y cuando estés tranquilo analiza en qué fallaste antes de nuevas aventuras. El ansia es mala consejera.
> 
> ...



Se agradece. . De hecho es una de mis opciones. ..
Me he salido a hacer 15 km para desrayarme....
Luego analizare bien y no se si mañana pero entraré en dividenderos...
Si es que entro. ...
creo que en rste hilo las cosas se dicen de buenas asi que no hay nada que perdonar

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (19 May 2014)

Me gustan sus IBEdrolas 8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 May 2014)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/QE9-jHh_q7o?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/QE9-jHh_q7o?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2014)

Madre mía aquí todo el mundo se hace mínimo 15 km al día, HABEIS VISTO EL HVEIATLETISMO???:ouch:


Me juego un huevo y no lo pierdo a que no soy el único junto con el jato que se jarta a whiskies:Baile:





Tono, a la Botella no digo que haya que matarla, que eso está muy perseguido en internet ahora, pero sí digo que la ciencia debería observarla, cómo se puede ser tan rematadamente gilipollas, inútil y desgraciada8:


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía aquí todo el mundo se hace mínimo 15 km al día, HABEIS VISTO EL HVEIATLETISMO???:ouch:
> 
> 
> Me juego un huevo y no lo pierdo a que no soy el único junto con el jato que se jarta a whiskies:Baile:
> ...



Lo uno no quita la otro. .. que ep kubateo y cerveza es sagrao...
Joy no había mejot motor que la mala leche... pero mañana será otro dia al menos he salido en verde...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (19 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía aquí todo el mundo se hace mínimo 15 km al día, HABEIS VISTO EL HVEIATLETISMO???:ouch:
> 
> 
> Me juego un huevo y no lo pierdo a que no soy el único junto con el jato que se jarta a whiskies:Baile:
> ...



Si a eso añadimos maleducada, soberbia, desagradable y tan impresentable que ya ni vergüenza ajena se siente por ella...
Si, tienes razón, estaría mejor siendo analizada en una clase de anatomía forense.


----------



## Geyperman (19 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he comprado fersa. a3media y iag
> 
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee me mide 32, 2más que la media



Hasta donde le ves recorrido a FER?


----------



## mpbk (19 May 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Hasta donde le ves recorrido a FER?



yo solo se que no veo nada:´´´´(


----------



## LCIRPM (19 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si a eso añadimos maleducada, soberbia, desagradable y tan impresentable que ya ni vergüenza ajena se siente por ella...
> Si, tienes razón, estaría mejor siendo analizada en una clase de anatomía forense.



Los que no tienen perdon es lo que no la botan y les siguen votando.

Si me engañas una vez es por tu culpa, si me engañas la segunda es culpa mía.

Por cierto acabo de oir en el teldiario que quedan seis días para las elecciones
.
.
.
.
.
En Ucrania ¿¿¿????


----------



## Chila (19 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo he enviado mis condolencias esta mañana a los foristas cuando estaba en -10% , menudo mete-saca que se podia haber hecho!



De todas maneras, está muy peligrosa.
Primero, que se rehaga. Después, ya veremos.


----------



## ane agurain (19 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/QE9-jHh_q7o?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/QE9-jHh_q7o?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ran-fracking-euskadi-espacios-protegidos.html







---------- Post added 19-may-2014 at 15:51 ----------

tengo una cámara GoPro que uso para el agua, así que aprovecho;
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/wearable-camera-maker-gopro-files-211406633.html


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 May 2014)

Ponzi, como ves colonial con la entrada de Villar Mir


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves colonial con la entrada de Villar Mir



Buff buena pregunta, creo que esta es de las empresas mas difíciles de valorar de todo el mercado continuo, dicho esto desde el año pasado han cambiado bastantes cosas.

1)Intención real de reducir su endeudamiento
2)Empezar a centrarse en el rendimiento de los inmuebles y no tanto en atesorar ladrillo cual golum

Aun sobran 4-6 inmuebles mas como mínimo

aunque tengan mucha deuda los inmuebles que tienen valen mucho dinero, al menos los que están en Madrid que los conozco bien.

Patrimonio | Colonial

Calcula que muchos edificios rondaran los 50-200 mill cada uno

Un año de operaciones emblemáticas | Empresas | Cinco Días


Seguramente si venden lo que tienen que vender a lo largo de este año,el que viene deberían empezar a ganar dinero, aunque aun muy poco.


En temas inmobiliarios a los que veo mejor mas que nada porque no tienen deuda y uno no se mete en camisa de once varas:

Dinamia

Alba

Y luego hay muchos fondos que están apostando por esta socimi

Más del 35% de la Socimi de Lar está en manos de fondos extranjeros | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bufff estoy en un sin vivir...
> Re-entrar en sabadell bien cargadito con loq ue ha salido de Mittal o lo propio con IBe, *algun buen forero que le apetezca arrojar una opinión...*
> opción 3 como comentaba fran, ane etc... nos vamos a 9999 y mejor en liquidez unos dias...
> IBe me da algo mas de tranquilidad, dividendo y eso y SAB, pues más visilla y mas potencial corto -placiasta.


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]tengo una cámara GoPro que uso para el agua, así que aprovecho;
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/wearable-camera-maker-gopro-files-211406633.html



se venden como churros !!!

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 04:13 ----------

El IBEX en horario (cortísimo plazo)

Por abajo no perder los 10.284. 
Por arriba primero estarían los 10.429 y los 10.474 y si la retaila de datos macro ingleses son buenos, quizá se intenten los 10.519 con la apertura americana

Cierre por encima de 10.519 podría implicar el ataque a los 10.664 de máximos de la semana pasada, en próximas sesiones (siemprealcismo y tal ...  )

Además, pongo análisis en horario por que se podrían estar formando dos figuras técnicas, una buena y una mala:

- La mala un plausible HCH, no muy ortodoxo, que hasta que no se superen los 10.519 no se eliminaría el riesgo
- La buena, un posible doble suelo sobre los 10.340, que de superar el índice los 10.474 llevaría al IBEX a 10.610 en el corto plazo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 May 2014)

Arriba esas plusvalias


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos dirigiendonos hacia la parte baja de la cuña :Baile:

por cierto guybrush no ha vuelto a aparecer despues de su incursion por el monte no ? me temo que haya pasado lo peor :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos dirigiendonos hacia la parte baja de la cuña :Baile:
> 
> por cierto guybrush no ha vuelto a aparecer despues de su incursion por el monte no ? me temo que haya pasado lo peor :ouch:



Le ha ocurrido lo peor que le pudo ocurrir, solo y desorientado en mitad del bosque vio un claro con una casa....Entro a pedir agua y una visillera que vivia alli le aplico un conjuro que le obliga a pagar hipoteca +3% euribor del adobado....


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 10.334 (c) y nada más hasta los 234.
> 
> El día clave de la semana es mañana....no me fiaría nada que subiera mucho mañana :caída algo mas profunda...<9.900
> 
> ...



Martes de verdor
Días de Ojete calor

Que tal esos cortos??? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

Al final, Jalapenean, me has cogido cariño, ni me llamas gaybrush ni na!

:muak:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 May 2014)

Liberbank suspendida a la espera de HR.
Inversor mexicano adquiere el 5% en la ampliación de capital.

morning!


P.D. yo tp. corro 15km. y sí mucha cerveza.


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al final, Jalapenean, me has cogido cariño, ni me llamas gaybrush ni na!
> 
> :muak:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Recuerda que es gato montés
y en medio la alpujarra te pone a cuatro pies.


"Perdona porque tienes el cuarto forrado de fotos de Cuenca?
Pasa y ponte cómoda ya te explicaré" ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

despues de correr por el monte una distancia insana y bajo el sol , ha sucedido lo peor , el muy cabron ha sobrevivido :ouch:

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 09:13 ----------

flanderERRE no te estas enterando de na , esto se va a la alcista que forma parte de la cuña , zona 10050 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de correr por el monte una distancia insana y bajo el sol , ha sucedido lo peor , el muy cabron ha sobrevivido :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 09:13 ----------
> 
> flanderERRE no te estas enterando de na , esto se va a la alcista que forma parte de la cuña , zona 10050 :Baile:



Of course pero antes esta haciendo una etapa contrarreloj en sus posaderas


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

Buenos dias foristas aquí uno mirando desde la barrera después de mucho tiempo (cartera c/p), después de darle vueltas a la cosa corriendo primero y en el ordenador después y con la cabeza fria aprovecharé a ver a que le meto pero será en alguna en la que quedarse "pillado" me genere dividendo razonable, asi tengo la otra cartera y tiene mas rentabilidad que la de c/p con mete saca en empresas "peores" o no rentables via dividendo, en las que quedarse pillaado genera una preocupación "extra"
Para mi no es lo m ismo un 6% abajo en enagas si me da eso de dividendo que en SaB o EWT o GOW ... 
Eso si salvo caidas gordas hoy intentaré desintoxicarme unos dias... aunque pasando por el hilo es casi imposible  :: :ouch: con lo que supongo que acabaré picando antes o después...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Recuerda que es gato montés
> y en medio la alpujarra te pone a cuatro pies.
> 
> 
> ...



De la ciudad o del jugador del Farsa?

Molaria mas lo segundo :xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

Si señor.... hoy esto está subiendo bien subido... ¿hasta cuándo FranR? ¿Cuál ves tú que va a ser el punto en que se va a dar la vuelta?


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si señor.... hoy esto está subiendo bien subido... ¿hasta cuándo FranR? ¿Cuál ves tú que va a ser el punto en que se va a dar la vuelta?



530 creo recordar , luego cuando vuelva de menear el bigote le cuento


De todas formas acabamos de empezar... prefiero giro. y cierre rojillo


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

Yo, ahora mismo, estoy fuera. 

Prefiero ver qué es lo que hace el mercado.

Supongo que, salvo oportunidad muy clara, no volveré a entrar hasta pasado el fin de semana, la semana que viene.... POR LO QUE PUEDA PASAR.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 May 2014)

Entro en Sadadell con objetivo a m/p los 2,8...( con tres coj...es)

Gowex: continúa la escalada....(ya dije ayer que era momento para piramidar...)


----------



## ghkghk (20 May 2014)

Tubacex rompiendo techos y todo lo que se le ponga por delante.


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

Ainsss que dolor esas SAB...


----------



## LCIRPM (20 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en Sadadell con objetivo a m/p los 2,8...( con tres coj...es)
> 
> Gowex: continúa la escalada....(ya dije ayer que era momento para piramidar...)



En lo bancario yo no estaría (como a la banca europeda la de por guanear después de las erecciones ....) pero vaya pelotazo lo del liberbank, bankinter, incluso los hermanitos tiran del churribex.


Lo de gowex, es mucho más raro (para mis cortas entendederas) por un lado me dicen huye (HCH de libro) y por otro, sigue ¿primer recorte hasta fibonacci antes del tercer impulso?


----------



## LOLO08 (20 May 2014)

No te calientes Topongo. Mente fria. 

Analiza tus últimos movimientos en sab y aprende de ellos.

Te lo dice una gacelilla más , ehhh!!!


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

Yo como abandarado de SAB durante meses, para al finar quedarme con migajas le veo siempre el riesgo de AKA , no es tan suicida como estar en BKIA pero tiene su riesgo.
Además el presidente predijo año dificil para accionistas.
A favor, remuneración dirección de acuerdo al valor de acción.
Banco mediano que menos ha subido.
Es un poco raruno en su comportamiento, había dejado de hacer el chicharro...
Banca está peligrosa, pero SAB me parece buena relación riesgo/Rent, pero no me aptece sufrir con esta acción..
Dicho esto al final ya veréis como volveré porque andar dando la chapa tanto tiempo y ver la subida desde fuera sería muy duro... pero si guanea estaré agustito...
Cuento del chino , caballo y eso...

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 10:34 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> No te calientes Topongo. Mente fria.
> 
> Analiza tus últimos movimientos en sab y aprende de ellos.
> 
> Te lo dice una gacelilla más , ehhh!!!



Si al menos hubiese hecho movimientos le hubiese sacadao mas pasta..., protegí entrada +5% y no moví stop para arriba de hecho alguna vez lo quité... y al final con las caidas gordas gordas pues a TPC que ha parado el guaneo de momento, pero por ir puede volver perfectamente a los 2,15... mas abajo no creo, pero por poder... a nada que falle en tests o digan que necesita mas capital o lo que sea...


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

hola guapiximos

con la de valores que lo dejan claro y metéis dinero a la ruleta


----------



## Xiux (20 May 2014)

Bkia siglo dentro.desde 1,1 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ainsss que dolor esas SAB...



Topongo, no utilices tu tiempo en quejas. 

Aprovecha la experiencia, que seguro que tiene partes positivas. 

--¿Podría haber salido mejor? Seguro que sí. Y seguro que, si aprendes de esta, en la siguiente tendrás más posibilidades de éxito.

-- ¿Podría haber salido peor? Seguro que sí. Podría haber habido, por ejemplo, un lio con bombitas y tal en Ucrania y haber caído un GAP de un 10% en un pis-pas. Y, por poner, podrías haberlo perdido todo (o casi todo).

Esta es la filosofía que estoy aplicando últimamente. Te lo digo, por si te ayuda: 

-- Ni un momento para lamentar.
-- Todo el tiempo para aprender.

Y enhorabuena. Si al final has sacado plusvis has aplicado el primer principio del que gana en Bolsa: NO PERDER.


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

Si cementos pierde los 6,50: guano

y amadeus entre hoy y mañana decide parte de su futuro a corto









caf puede que mejore ahora un poco por indicadores, pero a medio:


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

sabdell no me gusta porque no cumple el analisis técnico, tiene subidas y bajas muy bruscas sin sentido.

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 11:51 ----------

antena 3 subiendo ya un 3%.........jajajajaja

y con sueldos de 500€ al mes, vaya pais.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2014)

Buenos días caballeros

Día nublado y diría que desapacible pero una que ha vivido los rigores de interior sabe que lo desapacible en la Condal viene a ser como ni fu ni fa en otros lares.

Parece que en bolsa llevo pleno de mala selección. 
Tengo Gowex que no se si tirarme al tren o al maquinista ( chiste viejo pero no estoy ocurrente) es decir vender y dejar de perder o quedarme quieta y ya recuperaran... No me atrevo ni a pasarlas al excel de año.

y ahora me cuentan líos de Liberbank... de esas tengo poquitas... eso de que las compras y las dejas una temporada por si suena la flauta-

PD Se sabe algo de PEcata... leva días sin postear lo que orienta a que ya le ha visto la cara a Pecatita


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he comprado fersa. a3media y iag
> 
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee me mide 32, 2más que la media



iag y a3media perfectas.

las fersa se resisten, voy a mp-


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

ANR







Testando por enésima vez la zona inferior de la pauta de continuación de tendencia bajista. Ahora lo hace con una vela de martillo en TF diario y con un volumen ridículo.

¿Lo reventarán con un velón rojo o con un gap? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con un gap al alza sin duda.  

Y añado que no te dará tiempo a entrar....


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días caballeros
> 
> Día nublado y diría que desapacible pero una que ha vivido los rigores de interior sabe que lo desapacible en la Condal viene a ser como ni fu ni fa en otros lares.
> 
> ...



En Gowex pagarán dividendo este año?
Y si es así cuando lo pagarán?
Esas dos cuestiones pueden ayudarte en tu reflexión


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

pa dentro bkn


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

morirá un gatito, pero en logarítmico y a L.P.


----------



## Tono (20 May 2014)

Buenos días.

El SAN hoy tiene marchilla. :Baile:

Topongo, te voy a decir los errores que veo en tu operativa del SAB. Perdona el atrevimiento.

Ayer estaba cantada la caída en la banca. Ampliación de capital del Deutsche Bank, estupenda excusa para los leoncios para machacar gacelas y comprar barato. La recuperación del SAB a lo largo del día y su comportamiento hoy indican que no ha perdido su fortaleza.

-¿había necesidad de mantener SL ayer? No. El volumen del SAB estos 3 últimos días de caídas indican que alguien ha estado comprando a manos llenas. Otro dato de fortaleza.

- Si una vez saltado el SL el precio siguió cayendo, y a tí te gusta el valor, tenías que haber aprovechado para comprar más barato. Hoy ya estarías de nuevo en verde pasión y con más acciones (o dinero en el bolsillo). Entrar ahora ya tiene el riesgo de correr detrás del precio.

-Estamos ante un movimiento lateral de dientes de sierra, pero alcista de momento ya que los máximos y mínimos son crecientes. Al menos una vez al mes le meten un rejonazo de cuatro pares al IBEX. Hay que intentar usar esos picos a nuestro favor, vendiendo caro y comprando barato, nunca al revés. Los niveles de Fran son estupendos como referencia, al menos los máximos .

-Con Arcelor Mittal la cagaste, es un error directamente entrar en una acción con tendencia bajista y volúmenes pírricos para lo que capitaliza. Cuando las manos fuertes no la quieren es porque no hay chicha. Mucho riesgo para poco beneficio.

...Palabras de un gacelón que podría ganar fácilmente el título al más ignorante y cobarde del rebaño.


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

Los bajistas huyen de Viscofan, T?cnicas y Telef?nica y se ensa?an con Meli?









bancos:
Bruselas acusa a Cr?dit Agricole, HSBC y JPMorgan de manipular el Eur?bor


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Popular pide ayudas públicas para quedarse con las oficinas de Catalunya. El Confidencial - El diario de los lectores influyentes


----------



## Tono (20 May 2014)

Sin desmerecer a Fran, los niveles marcados hoy por Amago45 me parecen también estupendos. 
De querer entrar, esperar a romper los 10500 teniendo la vista fija en vender en los 10600-10650 si hemos elegido bien el valor. Sería una operativa factible y de poco riesgo. 
Con elegir bien el valor me refiero a alguno que esperemos que suba más que el IBEX. Cosa en la que ya no puede ayudar.:cook:

Amago te estás demostrando todo un experto en AT. ¿Tienes casa en Extremadura?ienso:


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El SAN hoy tiene marchilla. :Baile:
> 
> ...




Como he dicho muchas veces,a mi personalmente lo que se me diga en este hilo no me molesta en absoluto, al contrario.
Si, ayer pequé de gacelón, y más cuando ya había aguantado chaparrones anteriores, pero lo hecho está hecho, además voya unificar las posiciones y voy a "no diversificar" en esta cartera x pasta 1 valor, para lo otro ya está la l/p
Lo de MTS sin pena ni gloria, no ha salido, no pierdo casi nada...
el tema de Sab es que en una semana caer un 15% es mucha tela,creo que me equivoqué , en la siguiente espero hacerlo mejor.
Aun asi SAB no está ahora mismo en su mejor momento se está comportando peor que sus hermanos y está en maximos y minimos decrecientes, menos volumen... y caidas brutales que no acaban de recuperar del todo.
Y Ok, lo de ayer pudo estar justificado pero el -6% de la semana anterior?
Dicho esto, como aquí mas o menos nos conocemos todos, mi perfil no deja de ser de un gacelator dividendero más metido en valores castuzos en los que estar atrapado no supone mayor problema (BME,ENG,IBE,FER...) y estar en SAB me creaba un plus de tensión por su mini-dividendo.
Ni idea de en qué voy a entrar igual hasta en el propio SAB (por tozudez), pero si no es en esa será en SAN,IBE,ENG(esta a ver que pasa con rusia, pero puede pegar buen petardazo para arriba si se soluciona)...

No se, sin mas ya saldrán mejores operaciones... espero, y agradecer a todos vuenstros comentarios!


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

hola wapiximos 

APM? - Una fiesta de la leche - YouTube


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

CP 10.434-10.342

Escapada bajista: 10.242
Alcista: 10.474-10.530

Ojo si en el segundo push no rompemos el nivel alcista 1...mus vamos pabajo.


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> CP 10.434-10.342
> 
> Escapada bajista: 10.242
> Alcista: 10.474-10.530
> ...



Es un lujo tenerle por aquí....


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Como no he sabido darle sentido al post... cambio again


El hilo en si es un lujo, por la gente que aquí pandorea


----------



## Tono (20 May 2014)

follón en Inditex 
Ya están descontando los resultados del 1º trimestre :fiufiu: 

Ajetreo, sí, parece que nuestra Pecata se ha puesto ya manos a la obra. 
Mucha suerte guapa. :X


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Aquí lo tenemos....segundo push a L1


----------



## Tono (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí lo tenemos....segundo push a L1



No van a poder :no:
hay poco volumen hoy y TEF e ITX tienen el freno de mano puesto.


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Wait a second....


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Con un gap al alza sin duda.
> 
> Y añado que no te dará tiempo a entrar....



Podría ser pero esos máximos decrecientes no auguran nada bueno.

La tenemos en seguimiento ::


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No van a poder :no:
> hay poco volumen hoy y TEF e ITX tienen el freno de mano puesto.



No van a poder sin Telefónica, que entiendo que hoy pandorea por las noticias de los resultados de Vodafone y su downgrade a Europa, y porque Inditex no tira

Tono, no tengo casa en Extremadura, ya que me gustaría :´´´(

Creo que en la apertura usana darán otro empellón a los 10.470


----------



## Tono (20 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> No van a poder sin Telefónica, que entiendo que hoy pandorea por las noticias de los resultados de Vodafone y su downgrade a Europa, y porque Inditex no tira
> 
> Tono, no tengo casa en Extremadura, ya que me gustaría :´´´(



Pues entonces tampoco eres CM, nuestro bloguero de cabecera

seguiremos indagando...


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues entonces tampoco eres CM, nuestro bloguero de cabecera
> 
> seguiremos indagando...



que va que va, ni CM ni troll ni nada de eso, sólo intento devolver al foro una muy pequeña parte de lo que me aportáis, y si a alguien le sirve de ayuda para sus decisiones, pués mejor que mejor ... :o:o:o


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Se hacen de rogar...

parece que terminan los cruces

3..2....1

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 13:45 ----------

Vaaaamoooossss


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

parece que nos vamos pabajo Fran


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> CP 10.434-10.342
> 
> Escapada bajista: 10.242
> Alcista: 10.474-10.530
> ...




.
Lo más divertido del día es pintar los niveles de FranR en el gráfico poner el TF en 5' y luego ver la partida, muchos días recuerda a esto:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> parece que nos vamos pabajo Fran



Al terminar los cruces han metido en un suspiro 40 abajo de IBEX, pero se han detenido justo en techo de CP.....

Se huelen los movimientos de superficie, pero los de fondo los ocultan bien. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

Yo quiero ser como el POP. Desde aquí pido ayuda publica para adquirir todos los pisos de puerto Banus ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Chila (20 May 2014)

es usted grande franR.
Yo con mis iag feliz. Gracias CM!


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)




----------



## Montegrifo (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo quiero ser como el POP. Desde aquí pido ayuda publica para adquirir todos los pisos de puerto Banus ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Es a lo que están acostumbrados los curas, a poner la mano


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)




----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

El pato ese es bueno o malo?, entendiendo bueno como verde y malo como rojo... aunque para mi ahora la cosa va al rever ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



GuaaaaaaAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOO

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Montegrifo (20 May 2014)

Pato-> pocoyo-> zinkia -> concurso -> tonto el último 

Es correcto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

No no no no y No

Pocoyo peponazo!
Pato guano incoming!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GuaaaaaaAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Pato o pollito ... ... :cook::cook::cook:

[YOUTUBE]qBQgxIDhmSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



los muy ....cabrones han hecho un maximo de volumen en 10473
y un minimo en 1042x más o menos, tengo la impresion de que cargan crtos sin mover el precio
¿?


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Pato es invocación de guano...

Esperemos que no mucho...pero guano

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 15:13 ----------

Misma jugada...bonita vela roja y paran la caída.

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 15:18 ----------

Este es el otro gif de guano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

Prepare yourselves!

Descubren que el Pentágono tiene un plan para luchar contra un ejército de zombis

http://m.ideal.es/granada/20140520/...cubren-pentagono-tiene-plan-201405201110.html

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

mantenemos los cortos con la seguridad que da el saber que nos vamos a la parte baja de la cuña , con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prepare yourselves!
> 
> Descubren que el Pentágono tiene un plan para luchar contra un ejército de zombis
> 
> ...



bueno mientras no sea un aquelarrre........

*[El aquelarre o sabbat es una reunión nocturna de brujas y brujos presidida por Satanás que generalmente se presenta en forma de macho cabrío.2 *

* Tras el sermón en el que el demonio exhortaba a los brujos y brujas a hacer el mal, prometiéndoles a cambio el paraíso, los "feligreses" uno por uno se acercaban al demonio y se arrodillaban ante él besándole la mano izquierda, los pechos, los genitales y el ano (el llamado osculum infame).9*

Aquelarre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Krim (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prepare yourselves!
> 
> Descubren que el Pentágono tiene un plan para luchar contra un ejército de zombis
> 
> ...



Jur...estoy por colgar un hilo en temas calientes, los de la Tierra en expansión, chemtrails, HAARP y derivados van a tener un nuevo juguetito.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

gacelillas del hvei convocando un aquelarre en 3 , 2 , 1 :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

farmaceuticas contra zombies.

voy a comprar.


----------



## atman (20 May 2014)

aquelarre con q de quesoooo??? 

Pues me he ido a mirar el Diccionario de la RAe y tócate las narices!! que sí, que han "españolizado" el término oyes... algo así a lo que se hizo con furgol...

Voy a ver si sale Kalimotxo tambien... 

a joderse!!! 

calimocho... !!! escriben calimocho...!!!


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

Atentos al giro que ha dado esto nada más decir cortos el gato. Su poder va mucho más allá de cualquier pato o coyote. 
Por si alguien aún dudaba de su valía en el trading.

Pongamos todas las armas en juego....toma!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> aquelarre con q de quesoooo???
> 
> Pues me he ido a mirar el Diccionario de la RAe y tócate las narices!! que sí, que han "españolizado" el término oyes... algo así a lo que se hizo con furgol...
> 
> ...



MV ya dijo varias veces que era miembro de la RAE


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> aquelarre con q de quesoooo???
> 
> Pues me he ido a mirar el Diccionario de la RAe y tócate las narices!! que sí, que han "españolizado" el término oyes... algo así a lo que se hizo con furgol...
> 
> ...



No eran en cristo ni la iglesia en lo que creían los antepasados.
Akelarre palabra tradicional, siempre con K

[YOUTUBE]5APirHkIQxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Atentos al giro que ha dado esto nada más decir cortos el gato. Su poder va mucho más allá de cualquier pato o coyote.
> Por si alguien aún dudaba de su valía en el trading.
> 
> Pongamos todas las armas en juego....toma!!!



Hoy en dia solo hay 3 personas que deciden el mercado y en el hilo tenemos a una de ellas. JJJ tiene un poder que no logra entender. Entienden ahora los despidos de tantisimos mesas en la city!!!!!!! Jodido Cat.

MMjr ahora si puedo pongo una imagen que rodaba por el twitter de miembros de reuters con un ibex objetivo 18000 puntazos.


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

llevamos todo el día en 75 puntos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

tiene toda la pinta de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:









CORRE FORREST CORRE :::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2014)

Y por ultimo aunque llego un poco tarde, la grafica con el ultimo zew. Incluso ya han salido algunas declaraciones que el seguno trimestre no sera tan bueno en cuanto a crecimiento en alemania por el tiempo, pero en este lado del charco porque ha sido bastante bueno.
La culpa es del tiempo, siempre.







---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 16:40 ----------

El dia que el jato se ponga largo y ponga un pantallazo, ese dia al sargento se lo tienen que llevar en camilla de la emocion.


----------



## FranR (20 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y por ultimo aunque llego un poco tarde, la grafica con el ultimo zew. Incluso ya han salido algunas declaraciones que el seguno trimestre no sera tan bueno en cuanto a crecimiento en alemania por el tiempo, pero en este lado del charco porque ha sido bastante bueno.
> La culpa es del tiempo, siempre.



Magnífico, segundo semestre infennal y lo clavo


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 May 2014)

Que si ... que si ... mucho coyote... mucho pato ... pero tiene ya preparado el gif para pecata ???. (el mio ya esta subido y esperando).



FranR dijo:


> Pato es invocación de guano...
> 
> Esperemos que no mucho...pero guano
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LxJ5du7cBPs[/YOUTUBE]


Lets Go!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No eran en cristo ni la iglesia en lo que creían los antepasados.
> Akelarre palabra tradicional, siempre con K
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5APirHkIQxc[/YOUTUBE]









---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 17:04 ----------

Ya de vuelta de las vacaciones rurales. Veo ke han cuidado los indices como es debido.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

Alpha Natural Resources (ANR_) fell to a one-year low of $4.05 on Tuesday after a report that *the Environmental Protection Agency will soon institute rules that could negatively affect coal companies*.

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffff 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 May 2014)

Piraton, el suyo tambien "mola". No se ponga celoso


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

ence a guanear pese a elecciones y papeletas


hay algún valor del ralph35 que deje más gaps que ITX?


----------



## Montegrifo (20 May 2014)

Mirando con un poco de perspectiva temporal me da la sensación de que el chicharreo se está viniendo abajo y no sé muy bien como interpretarlo,

A) son valores manipulables y los están tirando todo lo que pueden antes de comprar para la siguiente fiesta 

B) son el canario en la mina y en los que más difícil resulta disimular la estampida leoncia


Miro y veo varios a precios que, hace no tantos meses, habríamos comprado a manos llenas, esas prisas, ezentis, amper, coderes... me doy cuenta de lo fácil que les resulta manejar y predecir nuestro comportamiento gaceleril.

Y mi siguiente pregunta es: he perdido el interés en esos valores y ahora prefiero valores más grandes y a priori más fuertes con menos sobresaltos, pero ¿no será que ahora nos están dirigiendo por ese camino?

Bueno, esta noche lo consultare con la almohada y si tuviera alguna revelación ya os contaré.


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Mirando con un poco de perspectiva temporal me da la sensación de que el chicharreo se está viniendo abajo y no sé muy bien como interpretarlo,
> 
> A) son valores manipulables y los están tirando todo lo que pueden antes de comprar para la siguiente fiesta
> 
> ...



la gente ha huido de chicharros y ha entrado en gordos, además con dividendo....
la pasta está preparada


----------



## Robopoli (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]LxJ5du7cBPs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Lets Go!



Ohhhhhh!!!! Que tiempos!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (20 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources (ANR_) fell to a one-year low of $4.05 on Tuesday after a report that *the Environmental Protection Agency will soon institute rules that could negatively affect coal companies*.
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffff 8:



Joder con el nigga, está dispuesto el tío a lo que sea para hundir el carbón. ¿No le vale con la Clean Air Act? 

De todas maneras, mucho cuidado con esos "reports", porque luego son buena excusa para un titular tipo "the stock bounced 25% after concerns were dismissed blablabla"....


----------



## sr.anus (20 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Fy2JIwkgQTo[/YOUTuBE]

y despues... corto en el dax desde 9679 pero viendo que el jato anda corto tambien tengo ganas de cerrarlos.... stop a la entrada a partir de ya, y a ver si no me barren mañana


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la gente ha huido de chicharros y ha entrado en gordos, además con dividendo....
> la pasta está preparada




Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con lo de cthulhu... ¿estás seguro de que las otras opciones son un mal menor frente a cthulhu?

Yo veo todas las opciones más o menos iguales... (incluída la de cthulhu)


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

algún dia el jato acertara. yo sigo fuera.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

han esperado al cierre... los ..


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

Soporte + MACD ...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

anr algoritmicamente tiene un saldo negativo de varios millones de acciones (4.5 millones) 
a mi me una vuelta entre 3.97- 3.71~$


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]LxJ5du7cBPs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Lets Go!



vaya disco...es volver de golpe y porrazo a tener 18 años,aunque solo sea por media horita


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

Parece que tiene peligro de bajar hasta los 60's otra vez....

El SP está como una cabra....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 May 2014)

Menos mal a Carbures hoy que si no....


----------



## atman (20 May 2014)

Forex parece apuntar hacia arriba para la renta variable. Especialmente europea.



Por cierto, me compro hace 15 días la Surface Pro 2... y hoy presentan las Surface Pro 3. 

...Josdep...

La ventaja: podré comprarme los accesorios para la mía con un bonito escuento... 

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 19:10 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Soporte + MACD ...



Si, si... la misma posición que en Enero...


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (20 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Menos mal a Carbures hoy que si no....



invertir en el map es jugar con la ruleta rusa....pero me da, que es mas seguro que la farsa del ibex 35 y compañia


----------



## atman (20 May 2014)

> Forex parece apuntar hacia arriba para la renta variable. Especialmente europea.


----------



## sr.anus (20 May 2014)

SAquen al pato guanoso!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 May 2014)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> invertir en el map es jugar con la ruleta rusa....pero me da, que es mas seguro que la farsa del ibex 35 y compañia



Por lo menos es emocionante.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2014)

Que mocos más rojos...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (20 May 2014)

ANR 3,98. Bertok, cuando entres aviiiisa!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



algun dia acertara decian :rolleye:

a correr como forrest le mandaban 

gaceleridos no teneis ni gota conocimiento :no:


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> ANR 3,98. Bertok, cuando entres aviiiisa!



La masacre hacia el sector del carbón usano es masiva.

ANR, WLT, ACI, BTU todas van de cabeza.

Es muy serio que le estén atizando a BTU que tiene buena producción en Australia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Bobama se va a cargar el sector ..... va buscando el nobel "verde" 8:8:8:


----------



## atman (20 May 2014)




----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> ANR 3,98. Bertok, cuando entres aviiiisa!



Si te sirve de indicador y ya que Bertok no se decide...yo estoy contemplando seriamente la idea de mandarla atpc...

4.01 ya no,este es el giro bueno ::


----------



## jopitxujo (20 May 2014)

Las carboneras están cayendo bien pero el volumen tampoco es elevado ni mucho menos. ¿Habrán limpiado ya de gacelas o todavía van a hacer sufrir mas?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si te sirve de indicador y ya que Bertok no se decide...yo estoy contemplando seriamente la idea de mandarla atpc...



Igual que yo. Y seguramente también no la largas por el mismo motivo que yo...:fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2014)

No las largo...porque empiezo a creer que el karma existe y efectivamente es muy cabron

Y esta ahi esperando a que lo haga ::::::


Psicologia gacelerida en estado puro me temo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 May 2014)

Ponzi, supermercados:

-TESCO: PER 9,5, en mínimos del 2008, dividendos 5%. Resultados del 2013 poco buenos. 
-MORRISON: PER 8, en mínimos del 2006, dividendo 6%. 
-SAINSBURY: PER 9,7, en mínimos de 52 semanas aprox., dividendos 5%.


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2014)

Efectivamente, ya l ehan hecho una primera visita al 68 y supongo que los del SP seguirán visitando los 60 un ratito...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No las largo...porque empiezo a creer que el karma existe y efectivamente es muy cabron
> 
> Y esta ahi esperando a que lo haga ::::::
> 
> ...



Esastamente. Un minuto después de venderlas es cuando comenzaría a recuperar y tú habrías vendido en el mínimo absoluto. Es que estoy seguro que las vendo y pasa. ::


----------



## atman (20 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No las largo...porque empiezo a creer que el karma existe y efectivamente es muy cabron
> 
> Y esta ahi esperando a que lo haga ::::::
> 
> ...



Mmm... aplicando la misma lógica.. si aguanta todavía... es que al valor le queda bajada... o


----------



## mpbk (20 May 2014)

hola wapiximos, a3tv muy bien eh


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las carboneras están cayendo bien pero el volumen tampoco es elevado ni mucho menos. ¿Habrán limpiado ya de gacelas o todavía van a hacer sufrir mas?



Más fácil: no las quiere nadie.

Los fondos ni están ni se les espera ..... y hace bien poco los bancos de inversión usanos recomendando comprar como si no hubiera mañana. Hijos de la gran puta.

Lección dura la que ha dado ANR y sus compañeras.

Mientras no se situe por encima de la DTB, no hay nada que hacer.

Es x0 ó x6


----------



## jopitxujo (20 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Esastamente. Un minuto después de venderlas es cuando comenzaría a recuperar y tú habrías vendido en el mínimo absoluto. Es que estoy seguro que las vendo y pasa. ::




Ya somos tres en la misma situación... voy perdiendo bastante y ya casi ni siento ni padezco.



atman dijo:


> Mmm... aplicando la misma lógica.. si aguanta todavía... es que al valor le queda bajada... o



Ahí ahí, dando ánimos.:S


----------



## Krim (20 May 2014)

O recuperamos los 4 al cierre o ATPC...les están haciendo exactamente la misma que a los bares con el tabaco en hispanistan: sacas una ley que exige inversiones de la ostia, y al poco sacas otra que la inutiliza. Vaya tela.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2014)

Más vale perder un 10% en el carbón que un 100% en el banco ::

David Cameron: Taxes will rise unless we can raid bank accounts


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Más vale perder un 10% en el carbón que un 100% en el banco ::
> 
> David Cameron: Taxes will rise unless we can raid bank accounts



Un abrazzo loco!

Tengo una sensación extraña....ANR rojuno

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

Revetronic se ha pasado a nuestro lado oscuro.

Da gusto leerle y soltar hostias en los otros hilos.

C u in da fakn jel, bro


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Revetronic se ha pasado a nuestro lado oscuro.
> 
> Da gusto leerle y soltar hostias en los otros hilos.
> 
> C u in da fakn jel, bro



Man, I was always a dark knight.


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, supermercados:
> 
> -TESCO: PER 9,5, en mínimos del 2008, dividendos 5%. Resultados del 2013 poco buenos.
> -MORRISON: PER 8, en mínimos del 2006, dividendo 6%.
> -SAINSBURY: PER 9,7, en mínimos de 52 semanas aprox., dividendos 5%.



-Tesco-Tienen problemas pero según se aprecia en los informes tienen intencion de resolverlos----va para largo 2-4 años

Lo bueno, que siguen teniendo free cash flow positivo y una caja que hasta el momento no les ha dado por quemar

Tesco

-Morrison esta delicada y mas con el ambicioso programa de reestructuración que se traen entre manos, hasta que no salgan nuevos resultados es mejor mantenerse al margen,van a quemar la caja, eso sin contar la incertidumbre que puede significar poner patas arriba todo tu negocio.

-Sainsbury, con la caja que tienen esta para vigilar.Si hacen las cosas bien pueden dar alguna sorpresa

Sainsbury


Los que lo están haciendo muy bien son estos

Ahold


Resumiendo 

Ahold
Tesco
Sainsbury


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

que ha dicho bobama de las carbonas?

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 13:40 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Más vale perder un 10% en el carbón que un 100% en el banco ::
> 
> David Cameron: Taxes will rise unless we can raid bank accounts



La necesidad de capital deja a la banca europea como sector denostado - elEconomista.es


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> -Tesco-Tienen problemas pero según se aprecia en los informes tienen intencion de resolverlos----va para largo 2-4 años
> 
> Lo bueno, que siguen teniendo free cash flow positivo y una caja que hasta el momento no les ha dado por quemar
> 
> ...




ayyy ponzi, que le he cogido tirria a las holandesas :rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (20 May 2014)

Banco Sabadell

<a href="http://imgur.com/4JbqfmS"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/4JbqfmS.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> anr algoritmicamente tiene un saldo negativo de varios millones de acciones (4.5 millones)
> a mi me una vuelta entre 3.97- 3.71~$




tocado l1....


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2014)

Tremendo el asco que le estoy cogiendo al bobama...con lo majo que parecia el nigga

espero no encontrarme mañana a la guardia civil en la puerta por el comentario irrespetuoso ::


----------



## Topongo (20 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No las largo...porque empiezo a creer que el karma existe y efectivamente es muy cabron
> 
> Y esta ahi esperando a que lo haga ::::::
> 
> ...



El karma es muy CARBON...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ayyy ponzi, que le he cogido tirria a las holandesas :rolleye:



Ahold ya ha subido, Tesco creo que tiene mas potencial pero es esperar 3-4 años y puede que salga bien o puede que no.Es un sector complicado y si se esta dentro hay buscar empresas con fcf positivo,caja y sin demasiada deuda,por si acaso vienen mal dadas.Se estan cambiando muchas cosas dentro del sector y eso es dinero q sale del negocio y no es para los accionista al menos a cp, tesco y ahod hasta ahora no estan quemando la caja.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tremendo el asco que le estoy cogiendo al bobama...con lo majo que parecia el nigga
> 
> espero no encontrarme mañana a la guardia civil en la puerta por el comentario irrespetuoso ::



Nunca fue majo, socialismo puro en e corazón del imperio. El caballo de troya inside 8:8:8:

Sobre el carbón aplica el dogma demócrata.

Vamos a ver ampliaciones bestiales en ANR, ACI, .... porque lo único que van a hacer las nuevas regulaciones es demorar durante años el cambio de ciclo y las carboneras quemarán la caja que tienen. Poco margen las queda para seguir recortando costes, ya están en los huesos y están sacrificando su potencial de producción.

Huele que apesta a GAME OVER.


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

y cuando estén game over, es cuando entran los que tienen info



mientras en japan
Foreign firms plugging into Japanâ€™s solar power industry - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun

BolsaCanaria .info | Santander atentos para vender si pierde canal
BolsaCanaria .info | FCC cierre semanal muy feo
BolsaCanaria .info | Sacyr nos puede estar avisando de mayores descensos



El ratio PER Shiller sugiere sobrevaloraci?n, pero no correcci?n inminente






El famoso indicador de precio/beneficios ajustado al ciclo de Robert Shiller (CAPE, por su sigla en inglés) nos está diciendo que el mercado de valores de Estados Unidos parece un poco caro en estos momentos.

El CAPE se calcula tomando el S&P 500 y dividiéndolo por el promedio de beneficios a diez años. Si la relación es superior a la media de largo plazo de alrededor de 17x, el mercado de valores se considera caro.

Actualmente, el CAPE se encuentra en 25,2 (ver gráfico adjunto vía Business Insider), lo que significa que podríamos estar en un largo período de baja rentabilidad en el mercado de valores.

Algunas personas piensan que esto significa que estamos a punto de ver una gran venta masiva o tal vez incluso un crash.

"El problema es que las última dos veces que el CAPE cruzó el nivel de 25 (en 1996 y 2003) el mercado alcista estaba comenzando y siguió subiendo durante otros cuatro años", señala Stuart Kirk de Deutsche Bank.

En primer ejemplo de Kirk, el S&P 500 pasó de 614 en diciembre de 1995 a 1.485 en agosto de 2000 para anotarse un rally del 141%. En el segundo ejemplo, el S&P 500 pasó de 1.038 en septiembre de 2003 a 1.520 en 2007, anotándose una subida del 46%.

Obviamente, dos no es una muestra lo suficientemente grande para tener mucha confianza en el patrón histórico. Pero la conclusión es que la reversión a la media en estas relaciones no suelen suceder de repente o rápidamente.

"Los múltiplos de mercado rara vez se negocian en niveles promedio", dijo el analista de Morgan Stanley Adam Parker.

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 14:26 ----------

y lo más importante, que a veces el bosque no nos deja ver el bosque:






El Dow Jones cierra en su nivel m?s bajo en tres semanas


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Esastamente. Un minuto después de venderlas es cuando comenzaría a recuperar y tú habrías vendido en el mínimo absoluto. Es que estoy seguro que las vendo y pasa. ::





atman dijo:


> Mmm... aplicando la misma lógica.. si aguanta todavía... es que al valor le queda bajada... o



grandisimo hijo de satanas :XX: le daria un thanks pero ya sabe :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (20 May 2014)

para usanos

El negocio energético complementario, el atractivo del spin-off de OIS
CLOs 2.0. Volvemos a las andadas

---------- Post added 20-may-2014 at 15:18 ----------

Credit Suisse: Moodys rebaja su perspectiva a negativa desde estable


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: ¿Cortos en índices?


----------



## atman (21 May 2014)

Buenos días.

No sólo este hilo, sino todo burbuja, son una sombra de lo que fueron. El último post aquí fué ayer a las 00:30... y no hemos perdido la primera página...!

Que triste.


Mientras tanto... parece que el guanear NO se va a acabar... al menos de momento...


----------



## bertok (21 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No sólo este hilo, sino todo burbuja, son una sombra de lo que fueron. El último post aquí fué ayer a las 00:30... y no hemos perdido la primera página...!
> 
> Que triste.



*Llegarán días de Guano & Rosas y todo volverá a ser lo mismo* 8:8:8:

[YOUTUBE]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2014)

SAB viene guaneando. Guanos días y tal.... No se yo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (21 May 2014)

Guapos días, vaya mi corrector no quiere poner guanos 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> SAB viene guaneando. Guanos días y tal.... No se yo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



A ver si al final la historieta esa del chino los caballos y la guerra se me va a aplicar....


----------



## amago45 (21 May 2014)

Buenos dias, rojos dias, los usanos guanearon ayer ... y parece que Uropa guaneará hoy

Y la Yellen habla hoy ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos reptando camino de los 10050 :Baile:


----------



## atman (21 May 2014)

El SPDR S&P 500 ETF Trust (SPY) es un ETF que replica al SP500 y capitaliza 156.000 millones de dólares. Una fruslería oiga. Ayer al cierre, en el último minuto, negoció un paquete de 500 millones así por las buenas y con el precio parado.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

alcistillas , salid ratitas , pandoro os quiere ver la colitas :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El SPDR S&P 500 ETF Trust (SPY) es un ETF que replica al SP500 y capitaliza 156.000 millones de dólares. Una fruslería oiga. Ayer al cierre, en el último minuto, negoció un paquete de 500 millones así por las buenas y con el precio parado.



que tramas moreno?









Superpepon o superguano, jato pongase alcistah que para la unica operacion que llevo de la semana me la va a jodé


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El SPDR S&P 500 ETF Trust (SPY) es un ETF que replica al SP500 y capitaliza 156.000 millones de dólares. Una fruslería oiga. Ayer al cierre, en el último minuto, negoció un paquete de 500 millones así por las buenas y con el precio parado.



Eso es un 0,3% del total que capitaliza. Estarían haciendo una prueba o algo


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No sólo este hilo, sino todo burbuja, son una sombra de lo que fueron. El último post aquí fué ayer a las 00:30... y no hemos perdido la primera página...!
> 
> ...



Ese es el menor de todos los problemas de burbuja...

Respecto al hilo, ya sabe que AI no hay caidas del 2%+ no hay alegría 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

Cerramos cortos 10370 en 10365 y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

Por cierto, como offtopic... ayer después de resistirme meses tuve que ver la peli de los "Amantes pasajeros". Valiente bazofia Almodovariana. Absolutamente nada de contenido salvo 3 maromos haciendo de locas casi dos horas :vomito:


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Tampoco parece mucho el guano de momento no? entro esperando bajadas gordas y voe un 0,5 abajo...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

vamos ibex , vamos bonito , ahora es el momento de aniquilar a los bajistillas :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto, como offtopic... ayer después de resistirme meses tuve que ver la peli de los "Amantes pasajeros". Valiente bazofia Almodovariana. Absolutamente nada de contenido salvo 3 maromos haciendo de locas casi dos horas :vomito:



Joder es es tener más ganas de sufrir... no vale con DLIA?


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder es es tener más ganas de sufrir... no vale con DLIA?



Lo se, lo se... tonto de mi pensé que tendría algún transfondo psicosocial o arrgo... pero lo de siempre: 3 locazas, una prosti y un par de guarronas metidas en un avión. Lamentable...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

que coño esperabas del adalid del mariconerismo :o

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 09:34 ----------

solo ayer me baje en blu ray las peliculas stalingrado , ciudad de dios , v de vendetta y alejandro magno , cada una pesa alrededor de los 30GB pero una calidad tremenda :baba:


----------



## Algas (21 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No sólo este hilo, sino todo burbuja, son una sombra de lo que fueron. El último post aquí fué ayer a las 00:30... y no hemos perdido la primera página...!
> 
> ...




la culpa es de los empreusarios, que con el tema de la crisis no pagan la intelné y de todos es sabido q el 80% de los foreros lo hacen desde el curro. 


:Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 May 2014)

Buenos días.
EON y RWE volando. Un poco más EON.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

empiezo a descargar troya , 20 gigas de maravilloso cine :baba: :Baile:

al ibex le toca un reboton , lo dice el estocastico en diario :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 May 2014)

here we go!

*Ralph UP UP Up(ton) !!*



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

cerramos largos 10365 en 10440 :baba: :Aplauso: abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias, rojos dias, los usanos guanearon ayer ... y parece que Uropa guaneará hoy
> 
> Y la Yellen habla hoy ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ayer me pareció oir en la radio que daba un concierto, perdón un mitin, osea un discurso ¡¡¡¡¡ EN EL CAMPO DE LOS YANKEES !!!!!

¿ Es posible o me afectó la alergia a algún tipo raro de polen ?

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 10:10 ----------

¿Algun experto se atreve a tirarle unas lineas a Gowex?

Parece que se apoya en el hombro ¿o la subida de estos dos días es un fake?


----------



## Chila (21 May 2014)

Esas ferroviales que no tiran coño...


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

Ferrovial hay que vigilar, aunque si apuramos un poco más ascendente la linea, podemos ver como habría roto, lo muestro en vigia luego





Máxime por Vigia que dice:


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

compro 1000 mts


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

y cuidado con:

inditex:





mapfre:





vocento:







oportunidad?





oportunidad a corto?






la confirmación del desplome de ntc pero el uidata lo ha hecho poco a poco, no como hacía antes. actualizo el gráfico de hace 15 dias






santader picando


----------



## ZionWatch (21 May 2014)

Con BIO, MTS y ferroviales no gano pa sustos...

Pa los nietos y tal


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Esta SAB peligroso peligroso, ahí en el 30, ni pitos ni falutas parace que sube y caponazo, ahí ando al loro...
Lo considero un trade nuevo nada de revanchas ni eso... (bueno un poco si, pero mente fria...)
Map me tentaba también pero la veo peligrosilla también, Ibe se me ha escapado...


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

y ahora los 2 chicharros que sigo:


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2014)

Reversal de 100 pipos en el ibex. No estan poniendo nada facil el tema estas dos ultimas semanas.


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

NTC a 0,235
o empieza a rebotar en pocos días, horas o igual se cae un 25% más


el único que me daba medioentrada ayer del mc era iberpapel, pero miedo chicharrl y para muy corto ohl y nhh


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la confirmación del desplome de ntc pero el uidata lo ha hecho poco a poco, no como hacía antes. actualizo el gráfico de hace 15 dias



Siguen saliendo del accionariado los grandes??

- Yo veo 2 posibilidades, la están desvalijando por dentro para dejarla caer y que sólo tenga la cáscara y los pillados.
- Están preparando algo, pero no alcanzo a imaginar el que.

Que piensas tu?


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> CORRE FORREST CORRE :::XX::XX::XX:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 10365 en 10440 :baba: :Aplauso: abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:



Corre bubu!!! el JJJ anda corto de nuevo!!! :XX::XX:

Lo no alcanzado ayer....a ver si lo pillamos hoy, luego vuelta y todos contentos.

Excepto uno:




:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Buenos días.

he leído el hilo antes de ver las cotizaciones, siempre lo hago, espero un rojo carmesí y cuando veo el IBEX, estamos en verde. :XX:
No me extraña que la gente que no es asidua no se entere de nada.

Buenooo... ¿a BME le ha salido un novio?:Aplauso:

Que nadie diga ni mú de las ferroviales, paciencia y a esperar los 17€. Porque no tengo un duro en liquidez, que os las compraba todas.



muertoviviente dijo:


> empiezo a descargar troya , 20 gigas de maravilloso cine :baba: :Baile:
> 
> al ibex le toca un reboton , lo dice el estocastico en diario :fiufiu:



Mucho hablar del mariconerismo de Almodóvar, pero parece que le gustan los músculos aceitados de Alejandro Magno y Troya. 
Maravilloso cine dice...:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Con BIO, MTS y ferroviales no gano pa sustos...
> 
> Pa los nietos y tal




el logaritmico con algunos valores, en semanal y en 7-8 años, funciona bien


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , es lo que tiene el lateral amiotrofico :Baile:


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Cómo ves hoy los niveles Fran?

A nada que ayude TEF vemos los 10550, según mis cuentas de la vieja.


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Siguen saliendo del accionariado los grandes??
> 
> - Yo veo 2 posibilidades, la están desvalijando por dentro para dejarla caer y que sólo tenga la cáscara y los pillados.
> - Están preparando algo, pero no alcanzo a imaginar el que.
> ...



Que en 0,22 se podría intentar algo, pero el riesgo de ver 0,18 me acojona


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

la parte baja de la cuña sera tocada , 10050 

ahora estoy descargando la trilogia del padrino :baba: :baba: 

40 gigas por peli :8:

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 11:57 ----------

hasta que no toquemos la alcista que forma la cuña no habra verticalidad , solo un lateral cansino que hay que aprovechar :Baile:


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Cómo ves hoy los niveles Fran?
> 
> A nada que ayude TEF vemos los 10550, según mis cuentas de la vieja.



Mantenemos el 10.530 que comenté ayer que hoy se convierte en L1...ahora te amplio.



Jato: Una pregunta... es usted latino, militar y le gustan las películas de gladiadores.

¿No será usted el brigadier pepis?


[YOUTUBE]JQnbnX-H_xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Ya que hablamos de descargas. 
Se han acabado las temporadas de las series que estaba viendo. Ahora sólo me quedan Game of Thrones y Breaking Bad.
¿algún consejo?


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corre bubu!!! el JJJ anda corto de nuevo!!! :XX::XX:
> 
> Lo no alcanzado ayer....a ver si lo pillamos hoy, luego vuelta y todos contentos.
> 
> ...



a mí me daba para hoy o mañana un "maximo" mayor que dias anteriores o venideros. asi que debemos llegar hoy o mañana a 10.530 por lo menos

si os fijais HOY la han tirado hasta el kumo JUSTO. Esto me hace pensar que mucha gente usa este sistema

y luego vigilar la caída, porque mañana coinciden kumo y tendencia en los 10314
También puede ser que la tiren por debajo en días venideros para echar gente o algo más

pero viene un laaaaaaaargo kumo, como el anterior, que toca vigilar, porque tuvimos 3 avisos.


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de descargas.
> Se han acabado las temporadas de las series que estaba viendo. Ahora sólo me quedan Game of Thrones y Breaking Bad.
> ¿algún consejo?



Me han hablado bien de true detective.... no la he visto pero me fío de la fuente


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de descargas.
> Se han acabado las temporadas de las series que estaba viendo. Ahora sólo me quedan Game of Thrones y Breaking Bad.
> ¿algún consejo?



Boardwalk Empire :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

lo importante es el central de bollinger en diario , si cierra por encima entonces si que nos vamos parriba 

pero lo mas probable es ir a la parte baja de la cuña y desde ahi desplegar un rally alcista que nos lleve a los 108xx para esperar al drogas en lo mas alto ienso:


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de descargas.
> Se han acabado las temporadas de las series que estaba viendo. Ahora sólo me quedan Game of Thrones y Breaking Bad.
> ¿algún consejo?



Vikingos esta pasable.


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

C.P. 10.436-10.490

L1: 10.534
S1: 10.344

Ojo, que ayer me di cuenta que había mucho nuevo que no reconocía al pato.... esto son niveles intradía rabioso.

Un poco más con visión a medio: 

Seguimos en Canal a medio embutidos que circula entre 10.670-10.150 en este momento.

Sigo con la ruta marcada desde hace unos días: Lateral y peponazo. El punto de giro al alza debemos marcarlo (con alta probabilidad) aprox 10.260. Quicir y repito: si esta semana es lateral bajista...posiblemente tengamos un recorrido a los máximos anuales previstos. Cambio y corto.

Edit: El jato dice lo mismo que yo, pero con niveles que varían en 100 arriba y abajo....aborten misión!!!! clave para las mesas JJJ SC working. CA and RUN


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo importante es el central de bollinger en diario , si cierra por encima entonces si que nos vamos parriba
> 
> pero lo mas probable es ir a la parte baja de la cuña y desde ahi desplegar un rally alcista que nos lleve a los 108xx para esperar al drogas en lo mas alto ienso:


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Gracias por los consejos Fran y Apolo. Ambas de la factoría HBO, calidad asegurada.
Las voy descargando para el verano.

edito : gracias Juanfer, pero para fantasías mediavales ya estoy viendo GOT, (veo que la crítica de Vikingos es buena y ha renovado)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)

Sons of Anarchy también está chula lo que pasa es que son muchas temporadas y lo mismo te pilla primavera y no las has terminado ::


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sons of Anarchy también está chula lo que pasa es que son muchas temporadas y lo mismo te pilla primavera y no las has terminado ::



Las que tiene mucha temporadas, casi siempre significan que son series que enganchan, parece que tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sons of Anarchy también está chula lo que pasa es que son muchas temporadas y lo mismo te pilla primavera y no las has terminado ::



eso no es problema, en casa somos serieadictos. Me encantan los atracones de capítulos. 
De hecho es para lo único que se enciende la tele. :vomito:


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> C.P. 10.436-10.490
> 
> L1: 10.534
> S1: 10.344
> ...




Esta semana no superamos los 10.660 según lo mío. Y esta o la siguiente me dice que perdemos los 10.275
en mensuales, me sigue diciendo que tenemos que ver los 99xx (aunque como a veces falla por 1 unidad, en este caso mes...), la otra opción es acabar con un doji, pero no con máximos


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me han hablado bien de true detective.... no la he visto pero me fío de la fuente




A ti lo que te han hablado es de las tetas de la actriz...









Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Las que tiene mucha temporadas, casi siempre significan que son series que enganchan, parece que tiene buena pinta.



Ya te digo. Cualquier serie que no pase de las 5 temporadas no merece la pena.
OZ, The Wire, Los soprano, 6 feet under... ¡qué momentos!

ghk en las series HBO ver tetas y culos es lo menos escandaloso de cada capítulo


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

Sons of Anarchy, me vi el piloto. el prota rubio troyano es de largo el peor actor de todos.... muy exagerado y puesto por la cara bonita.


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Esta semana no superamos los 10.660 según lo mío. Y esta o la siguiente me dice que perdemos los 10.275
> en mensuales, me sigue diciendo que tenemos que ver los 99xx (aunque como a veces falla por 1 unidad, en este caso mes...), la otra opción es acabar con un doji, pero no con máximos



La opción 99xx la tengo marcada si nos hacemos una semana alcista, creo que lo comenté hace dos días.

El tema es que el IF lo tengo muy volátil y el discurrir de esta semana es definitorio. Pero como digo sigo prefiriendo la opción lateral bajista y giro a máximos....pero todo se resolverá next week.

GH: ARGGGGG que boobssssss :8: :baba: Esas son de las que no le gustan al sargento (se le quedan pequeñas) ni al gato (es más de pectorales y gemelos diamantinos)

Por cierto, para los que siguen F1 y son del cavallino, si apuramos más y son alonsistas un regalito para algún crío y la verdad es que bien de precios. Tienen marcas bajas medias y son bastante formales:







A poco que busquen en la imagen sale el origen..


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

@tono
Ya finalizadas a mi me gustaron bastante los tudor y roma ambas de HBO.
Roma criminale me gustó también, serie italiana sobre la mafia romana, diferente...
Homeland...
Si se me ocurren mas pues pongo...


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

histórica y de risa:

blackadder: con mr bean y el dr house de protas



nota: MTS


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Y este, no es un Panerai pero para un caprichazo vale. Ya saben plusvis, vicios y aficiones y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

desde cuando te gustan las tias pezkeñin , pero no sufrias de mariconismo cronico ? :8:


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @tono
> Ya finalizadas a mi me gustaron bastante los tudor y roma ambas de HBO.
> Roma criminale me gustó también, serie italiana sobre la mafia romana, diferente...
> Homeland...
> Si se me ocurren mas pues pongo...



Roma la vi en su momento. Homeland me da pereza y Los Tudor se me antoja un poco densa.

Como serie exótica, pero impresionante, una argentina, 'Epitafios'. También de HBO latino.

Volvemos al rojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

" Yo Claudio " es la polla con cebolla :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Roma la vi en su momento. Homeland me da pereza y Los Tudor se me antoja un poco densa.
> 
> Como serie exótica, pero impresionante, una argentina, 'Epitafios'. También de HBO latino.
> 
> Volvemos al rojo.




Pues que no te dé pereza Homeland...


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> " Yo Claudio " es la polla con cebolla :Aplauso:









No me digas?

ummmm!!!

:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

te mola caligula eh julai


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> " Yo Claudio " es la polla con cebolla :Aplauso:



Lo fue en su momento.
Como también los fue Makinavaja, en eso le doy la razón. Enormes los actores y la forma de guionizar las historietas de Ivá. he llorado de la risa con ella.

La serie de Mr Bean con el actor de House me interesa, el humor inglés me encanta.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

Hablando del makinavaja , no sabras donde encontrar la segunda temporada ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te mola caligula eh julai



Hoyga!! que a mi no es al que me gustan las películas de gladiadores y espartanos luchando con sus cuerpos sudorosos broceados al sol, cruzando sus aceros cual ....

uy que me pongo...::

Ayer jornada aburrida y hoy desde los primeros latigazos nati de plasti..suena a esperar apertura yanki y tal.


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

@Tono los tudor no es densa para nada, es una serie que te la comes de una sentada... Una especie de juego de tronos pero en real.
Ahora ando viendo sobrenatural... es una mierdilla pero es la 8 temporada y como los sigo desde hace 8 años pues ya por inercia...
Por cierto "el mentalista" en mi opcinión como hacer que una serie sin más mejore con el tiempo en vez de ser un castle, csi etc mas, chapó por mi parte.
Y trtue blood aunque solo sea por las pavas... y para la señora tona por los pavos...


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hablando del makinavaja , no sabras donde encontrar la segunda temporada ? ienso:



Prueba aquí.

http://kickass.to/serie-completa-makinavaja-spkr-1x26-como-se-hizo-rar-t6910894.html


----------



## Chila (21 May 2014)

doy porseguro que has visto "band of brothers" Tono.
Si no es así, a por ella.
Yo voy a revisionar twin peaks.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

solo tienen los 26 capitulos de la primera temporada , la segunda no se encuentra por ningun sitio :ouch:

la verdad es que el makinavaja es demasiado , servidor tambien ha llorado de risa :XX:


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Ahora que estamos con el tema de gays y demás, veo por aquí alguno que tiene ciertos complejos. Buena música y buenos años...ayer los reyes del ska hoy los reyes del punk, con letras que no han pasado de moda 30 años después.



[YOUTUBE]JjQddgnvlxc[/YOUTUBE]


"Tu que presumes de ser liberal 
Quiero proponerte algo 
Ya que abres la boca contra la moral 
Pregúntate si no eres Gay 
Si preguntarte te parece mal 
Tu y yo sabemos lo que vales 
Si te parece que es anormal 
Gózate con tu saber 

Y piérdete, y piérdete 
Tu que te quejas de la represión 
la vas creando a tu alrededor 
cuando te ríes de un maricón 
demuestras tu poquita clase 

Lleno de teoría social 
Pero te dejabas algo 
Lo cogí algo que iba detrás 
Era el sexo de tus revoluciones 
Y estas muy mal, estas fatal 
Disfruta, disfruta, disfruta tu cuerpo 
Tu coco lo agradecerá"


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Bueno ya que estamos un poco con tema series y pelis y demás tengo una invitación (solo dan una mensual) para punto-torrent y otras 2 para tracker hd... son trackers privados, si alguno DE LOS HABIATUALES DEL HILO quiere pues M.P. son tracker provados con lo que ello conlleva, vamos, dejar compratiendo las cosas...


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @Tono los tudor no es densa para nada, es una serie que te la comes de una sentada... Una especie de juego de tronos pero en real.
> Ahora ando viendo sobrenatural... es una mierdilla pero es la 8 temporada y como los sigo desde hace 8 años pues ya por inercia...
> Por cierto "el mentalista" en mi opcinión como hacer que una serie sin más mejore con el tiempo en vez de ser un castle, csi etc mas, chapó por mi parte.
> Y trtue blood aunque solo sea por las pavas... y para la señora tona por los pavos...



Ya.
quita, que para vampiros guap@s de la muerte ya me he tragado la de Vampire Diaries. Por mi hija y por mi mujer y por...


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

True blood :baba::baba::baba:
Breaking Bad y Walking Dead lo mejor de lo mejor... :


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 May 2014)

el humor ingles puede ser altamente corrosivo.

de mis preferidas. Yes, Prime Minister (1986) - The Grand Design - subtítulos en español - YouTube


Piraton, en mi pueblo han abierto un club los hell's angels... 
Espero que no acaben como los de la serie. ::


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

A ver si en este arreón lo suben.

SAN de nuevo por los 7,4 e Iber por los 5,20. Lo de BME de hoy no lo entiendo, este valor es imprevisible (salvo para los dividendos)
Y las FER hoy acabarán en verde. Que no me entere que nadie las vende antes de los 17, con lo bueno no se pueden tirar los precios :no:


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 May 2014)

Ahora mismo tengo una cartera con TUBACEX, IBERDROLA Y GRIFOLS. Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno ya que estamos un poco con tema series y pelis y demás tengo una invitación (solo dan una mensual) para punto-torrent y otras 2 para tracker hd... son trackers privados, si alguno DE LOS HABIATUALES DEL HILO quiere pues M.P. son tracker provados con lo que ello conlleva, vamos, dejar compratiendo las cosas...



Gracias. Yo sigo usando el emule de siempre y me basta.
Con 25Mbps en 15 minutos descargas cualquier peli o serie en HD.


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2014)

Preveo correcciones a corto


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Preveo correcciones a corto



ya
parriba o pabajo? ienso:


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Aquí esperando a usa con tranquilidad no¿?


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro 1000 mts



vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2014)

los cortos prevaleceran :no:


----------



## Jose (21 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:Baile:



A palmar pastaaa!!

En MTS hay que estar fuera desde el jueves de la semana pasada.
Recuerda que lleva perdiendo dinero cada trimestre durante 2 años seguidos y que le han colgado el farolillo de peor valor del Ibex este año. Este Sanbenito va a ser difícil quitárselo de encima durante lo que queda de año.

Es una empresa que en un par de años valdrá el doble, pero no para entrar en tendencia bajista.
hay que esperar a ver que pasa cuando llegue a 10,60€.


Suerte;


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2014)

Pues veo que viene siendo para arriba....

al menos, eso es lo que empieza haciendo el SP....


me extraña que sigan subiendo.... pero ES LO QUE HAY....


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Joder pues si que fue buena la salida de mittal antes de ayer...


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

RIP Carbón.

Muchas docenas de días haciendo lo mismo ya...


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

Hoy puede ser un gran día si Yellen enseña un poquito el refajo y afirma que mantendrán tipos bajos lo que haga falta. 
Puede ser el empujón necesario para salir de este lateral soporífero.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eRr8g9YtU6U[/YOUTUBE]
y mis diez


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un gran día si Yellen enseña un poquito el refajo y afirma que mantendrán tipos bajos lo que haga falta.
> Puede ser el empujón necesario para salir de este lateral soporífero.



O todo lo contrario, you know?


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2014)

muy bien FRAN


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)




----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> muy bien FRAN



no tan pronto...se están cruzando órdenes fuertes


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2014)

FranR tiene un porcentaje de aciertos (de niveles) superior al de la pitonisa Lola

Y esa no fallaba nunca

(o te pongo dos velas negras)


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

falta un pato corto y un gato largo. Al menos queda que esto es nivel relevante


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> falta un pato corto y un gato largo. Al menos queda que esto es nivel relevante



Dentro unos cortitos suaves...que puedo ajustar el SL.


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

Jose dijo:


> A palmar pastaaa!!
> 
> En MTS hay que estar fuera desde el jueves de la semana pasada.
> Recuerda que lleva perdiendo dinero cada trimestre durante 2 años seguidos y que le han colgado el farolillo de peor valor del Ibex este año. Este Sanbenito va a ser difícil quitárselo de encima durante lo que queda de año.
> ...



jajajaj veremos.

mts ya no está bajista.....y tu comentario deja que desear para darme consejitos.
lo dicho, he comprado 1000acc stop 11


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Este no decía que no volvía por aquí? Parecemos una guardería de trolls, pecho lobos online y compara carajos varios.


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

Jose dijo:


> A palmar pastaaa!!
> 
> En MTS hay que estar fuera desde el jueves de la semana pasada.
> Recuerda que lleva perdiendo dinero cada trimestre durante 2 años seguidos y que le han colgado el farolillo de peor valor del Ibex este año. Este Sanbenito va a ser difícil quitárselo de encima durante lo que queda de año.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: te han dado 2 thanks campeon, por un comentario que no aporta nada. 10.6 no llegará....hazme caso anda, te irá mejor.


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este no decía que no volvía por aquí? Parecemos una guardería de trolls, pecho lobos online y compara carajos varios.



Tu sabes lo que pasa cuando un jardín no se poda y se deja crecer la maleza no? Pues eso.


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Y a usted ninguno. Recapacite es mas fácil que uno sea tonto y la mayoría listos , que al revés


----------



## Crash (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este no decía que no volvía por aquí? Parecemos una guardería de trolls, pecho lobos online y compara carajos varios.



Ya se fue de diasdebolsa con la misma cantinela de "soy el mejor y no me lo estais diciendo cada 5 minutos".

Al menos es entretenido cómo va cambiando la firma, lo de 11200 antes de Mayo desapareció, y lo de disfrutar de la clara tendencia alcista también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Ya se fue de diasdebolsa con la misma cantinela de "soy el mejor y no me lo estais diciendo cada 5 minutos".
> 
> Al menos es entretenido cómo va cambiando la firma, lo de 11200 antes de Mayo desapareció, y lo de disfrutar de la clara tendencia alcista también.



Es como la de pepitoria pero en cutre.


----------



## moisty70 (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este no decía que no volvía por aquí? Parecemos una guardería de trolls, pecho lobos online y compara carajos varios.



sienta cátedra como si llegase a chuparsela... con perdón

PD: House of Cards y más superficial El Séquito


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es como la de pepitoria pero en cutre.



Que mamonaaaasoooo!!! Pepi esto clama venganza. 

Además levanta más simpatías que pepi's. Mire si le han salido amiguitos :XX:

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 16:44 ----------

que alguien saque al pájaro gordo. No puedo desde el móvil

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 16:46 ----------

Estoy pensando que los tradels ,como maese rodeados de tecnología y mirindas.... nosotros con un pato , un pandoro y poco más dominamos el mercado. Que triste


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que mamonaaaasoooo!!! Pepi esto clama venganza.
> 
> Además levanta más simpatías que pepi's. Mire si le han salido amiguitos :XX:



Que cizañero ereh.... :abajo: :abajo: :abajo:

Respecto al elemento este, es que es muy pesado, hace tiempo que lo tengo en el ignore no le pillo la gracia, no. Además, ya tengo a mi amigo troll, el jran triangulero. No tengo corazón para nuevas amistades trol. Creo que podría hacer buenas migas con retardedbolsa bourne..... ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es como la de pepitoria pero en cutre.


----------



## atman (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy pensando que los tradels ,como maese rodeados de tecnología y mirindas.... nosotros con un pato , un pandoro y poco más dominamos el mercado. Que triste



jajaja... :XX:


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que mamonaaaasoooo!!! Pepi esto clama venganza.
> 
> Además levanta más simpatías que pepi's. Mire si le han salido amiguitos :XX:
> 
> ...



No se olvide de los memes de pepitoria, y de los tonuelitos certificadores.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Si es que la gente se pone a ver el Salvame cuando puede echarse más risas con este hilo, 

donde vamos a parar, por amor de troll


----------



## atman (21 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ti lo que te han hablado es de las tetas de la actriz...



...y luego alguno te llama mamón como si fuera un insulto... 
habría que reponder "yo soy un mamón y a mucha honra, y tú eres impotente o, lo que es peor, mocito"

En fín...


----------



## Topongo (21 May 2014)

Mmmm esto al final qué? para rriba o para abajo que ando sin poder mirar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2014)

Este gato está muy vivo: cinco razones por las que la recuperación española es real - Noticias de Inversión



:S:S


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2014)

Esto está haciendo un triángulo.... claramente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)

chino chinaussen..... se olvido del azucar?


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mmmm esto al final qué? para rriba o para abajo que ando sin poder mirar...



Tonteando con en nivel " hasta aquí hemos llegado, de momento"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este gato está muy vivo: cinco razones por las que la recuperación española es real - Noticias de Inversión
> 
> 
> 
> :S:S



Del twitter de JCB:













::::::::::


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Fy2JIwkgQTo[/YOUTuBE]
> 
> y despues... corto en el dax desde 9679 pero viendo que el jato anda corto tambien tengo ganas de cerrarlos.... stop a la entrada a partir de ya, y a ver si no me barren mañana



llegar a casa y ver que te han barrido..... dura la vida de la gacela, ahora ya si eso tiradlo cabrones


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Ya se fue de diasdebolsa con la misma cantinela de "soy el mejor y no me lo estais diciendo cada 5 minutos".
> 
> Al menos es entretenido cómo va cambiando la firma, lo de 11200 antes de Mayo desapareció, y lo de disfrutar de la clara tendencia alcista también.



diasdebolsa? jajajaj otro que es multinicksbusted crónico..yo nunca he ido ahi.

y que soy el mejor, a los datos me remito...nada más.

el problema es que muchos hablan sin tener ni idea de bolsa, asi nos va..

ayer dije largos ibex stop en min, y mira lo bien que ha ido...

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 17:11 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Este no decía que no volvía por aquí? Parecemos una guardería de trolls, pecho lobos online y compara carajos varios.



estoy enganchado a burbuja.mierda

lo siento


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Empujando al cierre. ....HDP


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2014)

Esta vez el SP parece que no tiene fuerza para enfrentarse al 1890

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 17:22 ----------

Como se den la vuelta los americanos esta tarde-noche verás tú que gracia....


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se olvide de los memes de pepitoria, y de los tonuelitos certificadores.



ni del control que tenemos de las posiciones asustaviejas o de cuando los cuidadores se van a tomar la cervesita...


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí me daba para hoy o mañana un "maximo" mayor que dias anteriores o venideros. asi que debemos llegar hoy o mañana a 10.530 por lo menos
> 
> si os fijais HOY la han tirado hasta el kumo JUSTO. Esto me hace pensar que mucha gente usa este sistema
> 
> ...




de momento cumple el día al 100%


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Hoy la popeya la puede liar...


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Bueno, ya que se trolea a quién la tiene más larga yo dije que hoy veía los 10550 y que ferrovial acabaría en verde. 
Y me sobró tiempo para niquelar las bases de datos del trabajo, hablar de series USA y hacer un arroz blanco con huevos y salchichas.

BME.... rediosssssssssssssss
SAN... yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppp


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

usanos poco a poco, de momento, empiezan a debilitarse


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2014)

fran...... 531
serán 

¿toca pabajo?


----------



## FranR (21 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si señor.... hoy esto está subiendo bien subido... ¿hasta cuándo FranR? ¿Cuál ves tú que va a ser el punto en que se va a dar la vuelta?





FranR dijo:


> 530 creo recordar , luego cuando vuelva de menear el bigote le cuento
> 
> 
> De todas formas acabamos de empezar... prefiero giro. y cierre rojillo





FranR dijo:


> Mantenemos el 10.530 que comenté ayer que hoy se convierte en L1...ahora te amplio.





vmmp29 dijo:


> fran...... 531
> serán
> 
> ¿toca pabajo?



Mire pues si usted la tiene más larga, yo mas gorda ::.

Al final el mp ese es pichicorto a nuestro lado.

Víctor, como muchas veces han dejado esto al límite, hoy supongo que por la charla de la amiga americana.

Espero, y digo espero que sea giro, porque si no... la alternativa es alcanzar los 10.960 para ya...y luego caer fuerte.

El IF no me da nada claro, simplemente con semana positiva empeora exponencialmente y ya sabe.....


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2014)

de nuevo corto dax 9685


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy la popeya la puede liar...



A que hora habla la chica Ye-llen?


----------



## mpbk (21 May 2014)

ahora rwe y eon se ponen a subir........eshhhhhhkeeeeeeeee


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mire pues si usted la tiene más larga, yo mas gorda ::.
> 
> Al final el mp ese es pichicorto a nuestro lado.
> 
> ...





Clara Grima: Tú la tienes más larga pero yo la tengo más gorda


y ya:
En el avion , una mujer y un viajero viajan juntos, en eso la
mujer saca un maletin lleno de revistas porno masculinas y las
mira con mucho detalle, el viajero de a la par le dice... pero
señora no le da verguenza.... pues no dice ella mire le voy a
explicar yo miro las revistas por razones profesionales, soy
sexologa y estoy preparando un estudio sobre el tamaño del
pene.... y el otro mas tranquilo le pregunta y que conclusiones ha
sacado.... ahh pues mire los arabes la tienen mas larga y los
vascos mas gorda.... Excelente dice el viajero, disculpe que no me
haya presentado. soy Hassan Zubizarreta.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> A que hora habla la chica Ye-llen?



A partir de las 20:00h creo


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 May 2014)

Creo que esto va arrear "parriba" en breve, están volviendo a entrar Merkeles en el mercado aunque no de forma descarada, no va ser un verano de cierre de posiciones.
Y en otoño......tal vez en octubre....:: :abajo: el jran guano ::
Con lo que he decidido seguir en la trinchera.
Claro que si el Domingo hay una hecatombe electoral, pues habrá que cambiar el paso quizás, o no..... o que se yo


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 May 2014)

Al CEO de Levi´s lo van a botar ::::

El consejero delegado de Levi's propone no lavar nunca los vaqueros

- Asegura que así están siempre nuevos, y que es mejor para el medio ambiente.
- La compañía recomienda congelarlos cada mes para eliminar los malos olores. :: ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> chino chinaussen..... se olvido del azucar?



Si, creo que lo postee por aqui. Tenia el sl en la zona caliente, gracias a eso pude salir con vida. Solo volveria a entrar si se ve que comienzan las cosas a salir y no se quedan en palabras. 

Tambien sali ayer de IBM "gracias" a un stop puesto tambien en zona caliente.

Tengo la chicharrada de alguna conga foril y los tres fondos que son los que tengo para dejar algo en herencia. El resto total liquidez. Pero como el hilo es lo mas de lo mejor como decia alguien por ahi me sigo pasando.

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 18:23 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Al CEO de Levi´s lo van a botar ::::
> 
> El consejero delegado de Levi's propone no lavar nunca los vaqueros
> 
> ...



Siempre se ha dicho que el denim no hay que lavarlo en exceso, pero de eso a nunca, pues sapasocreoyo.

Yo tengo que reconocer que en el ultimo viaje hice un poquito mas rico al japo de Uniqlo, y desde que conoci la marca casi todo lo que he comprado es de alli, cotiza en japan la compañia, por hablar de bolsa digo y tal.

Por cierto al debate de correr por el monte o lingotazos, marquenme la casilla de los segundos en la encuesta.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 May 2014)

Debe ser que se los regalan y tiene un par nuevo cada semana.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto al debate de correr por el monte o lingotazos, marquenme la casilla de los segundos en la encuesta.



Vamos sumando...


----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Al CEO de Levi´s lo van a botar ::::
> 
> El consejero delegado de Levi's propone no lavar nunca los vaqueros
> 
> ...



Dejaran de oler mientras estén congelados, porque después.. puf como el pescado podrido. Además esto es trola de la gorda, de siempre hay que evitar que la ropa tendida se congele en invierno porque entonces es cuando se estropea y se raja y si por un despiste se congela debe tratarse con muchísimo mimo pues si se dobla se rompe. El CEO pretende convencernos con la escuda del medio ambiente de lo que es mejor para la compañía

Hay foto del gachupino con los pantalones congelados?


----------



## Krim (21 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto al debate de correr por el monte o lingotazos, marquenme la casilla de los segundos en la encuesta.



Nunca entendí la incompatibilidad. Joder, ¡Si hasta lo pone en la Biblia!

un tiempo para nacer,
y un tiempo para morir;
(blablabla)
un tiempo para la guerra,
y un tiempo para la paz.
Un tiempo para correr por el monte
y un tiempo para darse lingotazos.

Bueno...igual he añadido algo ::


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Al CEO de Levi´s lo van a botar ::::
> 
> El consejero delegado de Levi's propone no lavar nunca los vaqueros
> 
> ...



¿con ellos puestos?

Según Forbes esta es la forma de irse preparando para el gran crash que ocurrirá cuando se rompa la cuña amiotrófica del gato:

*Five Things To Do In A Stock Market Correction*



> However clever we think we are, however astute our investing or for that matter how lucky, we will get a blow to the financial temple from time to time...









Five Things To Do In A Stock Market Correction - Forbes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2014)

Yo lo intente. Como me dijeron que el habito hace al monje, fui a un decarton y me compre unas zapatillas de deporte, pero no funciono, no logre ni hacer ademan de levantarme del sillon. Nada. Y eso que costaron lo suyo pero que se ve que les faltaria algo que a mi eso no me hizo desear correr 20 km y ponerme a sudar como un cerdo viendo al matarife venir hacia el.
Las llevo cuando salgo en la bici en la mochila, para sacarlas de casa de vez en cuando.:XX::XX:


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo lo intente. Como me dijeron que el habito hace al monje, fui a un decarton y me compre unas zapatillas de deporte, pero no funciono, no logre ni hacer ademan de levantarme del sillon. Nada. Y eso que costaron lo suyo pero que se ve que les faltaria algo que a mi eso no me hizo desear correr 20 km y ponerme a sudar como un cerdo viendo al matarife venir hacia el.
> Las llevo cuando salgo en la bici en la mochila, para sacarlas de casa de vez en cuando.:XX::XX:



aqui todos son un josef ajram cualquiera
Josef Ajram - Josef Ajram

deportistas de "elite" de dia, malvados tladels de noche, y cuando sobra tiempo vender algun que otro librillo


----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2014)

Ay Ay Ay parece que el SP tiene ganas de ir arriba.... hasta las 20:00 que parla la señora


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Ya verás como aparezca el señor de los caracoles...


----------



## Tono (21 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo lo intente. Como me dijeron que el habito hace al monje, fui a un decarton y me compre unas zapatillas de deporte, pero no funciono, no logre ni hacer ademan de levantarme del sillon. Nada. Y eso que costaron lo suyo pero que se ve que les faltaria algo que a mi eso no me hizo desear correr 20 km y ponerme a sudar como un cerdo viendo al matarife venir hacia el.
> Las llevo cuando salgo en la bici en la mochila, para sacarlas de casa de vez en cuando.:XX::XX:



Pues es raro que no te funcionaran las zapatillas del decartón. Prueba con otra marca a ver...

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 19:28 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> aqui todos son un josef ajram cualquiera
> Josef Ajram - Josef Ajram
> 
> deportistas de "elite" de dia, malvados tladels de noche, y cuando sobra tiempo vender algun que otro librillo



no es por las ganas de entrenar en sí, es para no quedarse los últimos cuando Pandoro acosa por detrás


----------



## Montegrifo (21 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> aqui todos son un josef ajram cualquiera
> Josef Ajram - Josef Ajram
> 
> deportistas de "elite" de dia, malvados tladels de noche, y cuando sobra tiempo vender algun que otro librillo



Me temía que la conversación de correr por el monte iba a terminar sacando a flote al zurullo ese
Cuanto daño ha hecho el niño de papá


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

ya no es quien la tiene más larga, si no a ver quién pasa más tiempo haciendo kilómetros fuera de casa...

que sepan que mientras están fuera de casa, otros van a ellas a percutir el vacio dejado 

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 12:22 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Me temía que la conversación de correr por el monte iba a terminar sacando a flote al zurullo ese
> Cuanto daño ha hecho el niño de papá



made himself at telepizza

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 13:12 ----------

alguno de vosotros va a pillar applus?


Algo malo pasa con la economía, pero nadie se pone de acuerdo


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2014)

Joder, joder

Este en Twitter lo revienta...

Jean-Marie Le Pen: "El Ébola puede solucionar el problema de la inmigración en tres meses" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## viendolasVenir (21 May 2014)

Alguien sabe algo de esta empresa?
*
NewLead Holdings Limited (NEWL)*

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=NEWL&t=5d&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=

En Septiembre del año pasado llego a cotizar a unos 4600$, en enero estaba por unos 1000$, hace *3* dias estaba a 0.4$ y se a puesto a subir y hoy a cerrado a 4.40$.






Porque estaba tan cara y ha caido al guano mas absoluto?
Esta en un rebote con posibilidades de despegar hacia algun sitio?


----------



## atman (21 May 2014)

Yellen le ha metido 10 dólares de subida al oro...

DDesconozco Newlead...


----------



## egarenc (21 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]alguno de vosotros va a pillar applus?
> 
> 
> Algo malo pasa con la economía, pero nadie se pone de acuerdo



Si has trabajado con ellos, se te quitarán las ganas de meter ahí un euro.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2014)

viendolasVenir dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de esta empresa?
> *
> NewLead Holdings Limited (NEWL)*
> 
> ...



Molan estas cosas.

El problema es que compras titulos, la empresa quiebra o suspende cotización y te quedas con los titulos ahi colgados pagando mantnimiento.

Alguien sabe si eso funciona asi?

Pero si, esta para meter 1.000 euros.....que suban a 400 pavos y ya hemos hcho el año:XX:

::


Edito....ya no hacemos el año....hay un split 50:1 por ahi:Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (21 May 2014)

No me está gustando lo de JC Penney esta semana, acaba de cerrar el gap que dejó el viernes. Voy a largo pero...

La subida de Amper hoy puede deberse a una simple sobreventa pero resulta que hoy a primera hora he vendido las pocas acciones que tenía después de mucho tiempo. La Ley de Murphy otra vez actuando. Quedais avisados por si quereis aprovechar.

Por último hace un par de días pude leer las muestras de cariño que la forería dedicó a la alcaldesa de Madrid. El fin de semana pude leer un artículo sobre el libro que acaba de sacar el que ha sido el cocinero de la Moncloa desde la época de Suarez y la imagen que daba de la Botella... mas o menos en la línea que me esperaba.

El helado de Aznar, asunto de Estado. SUR.es

'Los Aznar mandaban un coche oficial para comprar helado' | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## Chila (21 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> True blood :baba::baba::baba:
> Breaking Bad y Walking Dead lo mejor de lo mejor... :



Wd muy floja la 4 temporada, ¿no?
La 1 y la 3 brutales.
Ibex muy bien esta tarde, stop en 4,65 para IAG mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Si has trabajado con ellos, se te quitarán las ganas de meter ahí un euro.



Son castuzos de primera y muy amiguitos de CiU.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Son castuzos de primera y muy amiguitos de CiU.



Que se lo digan a Pujol junior.:rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Wd muy floja la 4 temporada, ¿no?
> La 1 y la 3 brutales.
> Ibex muy bien esta tarde, stop en 4,65 para IAG mañana.



La 4 me da la sensación que es una temporada de transición y que lo bueno viene en temporadas venideras.
Para que nos entendamos es una temporada lateral con tendencia alcista.

Os voy a contar un valor con el que estoy encantado. Se trata de HCP Inc. Se trata de un REIT especializado en temas sanitarios que está teniendo un comportamiento bastante majo. Desde el 20 de Diciembre que las pille se han revalorizado entorno a un 15% y lo mejor de todo es que a precio de hoy el dividendo que da anual es de un 5%.
No soy muy fan de los REIT pero las cogí para diversificar y en este caso hay que reconocer que funcionan bien y que en los últimos años han tenido un crecimiento bastante interesante.

HCP INC (HCP:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Ahí queda eso....


----------



## ane agurain (21 May 2014)

repasando rápidamente los que sigo:

qué mala pinta tienen acx y mts por AT

sabadell le viene el viernes el kumo extrafinísimo, por lo que no debería perder el 2,27 por mucho, si no....

pop amenaza si no recupera pronto, que podría ser por indicadores, con ver los 4,50
*Bio *me tienta me tienta para mete saca de 4 días... igual mañana entro a lo loco (no lo creo).... hay que pensarlo porque de la misma te lo despeñan- Y lo mismo MTBA si supera los 1,11 (chicharros maximus)
Caixa por indicadores dice: prudencia
CIE; no pinta muy bien
Correa me daba ayer entrada para ti-ta y me acojoné, puto gallina, hoy +6%, ya habrá otra.
Duro delicada si no rebota ya.
Elecnor no puede desde hace dias con el 10.80 del kumo fino
*Enagas *está interesante como BIO
Ence está haciendo cuña entre 2,04 y 2,11: ni tocar de momento
Ezentis me da que la siguiente parada en 0,80
FCC ni con un palo
Ferrovial es el cuarto día que cierra dentro del kumo sin poder cruzarlo
Lo de Catalana de hoy no me fío, aún no rompe nada
Iberdrola no pinta mal aún
*Iberpapel*, a ver si le echo huevos mañana con stop ceñidete
Jazztel mmm no lo veo
Mapfre una vez roto el canal, no toco.
Prosegur mala pinta, luego le cuelgo a nam
Zardoya mal a corto


----------



## mpbk (22 May 2014)

sacyr,popular,bankinter,iag,mts, sacyr diceeeeeeeen comprameeeeeeee


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

Walking Dead ha pasado a ser Talking Dead.
Espero ver más sesos en la quinta temporada ...

La Yellen ayer bién, no?

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 06:50 ----------

Por acierto, Arcelor podría estar hoy para un mete-saca.
Cinco días seguidos bajando, ayer se apoyó en un canal alcista que viene generando las últimas semanas y rebotó un poquitín, con más volumen que los últimos días. Además parece acercarse a estar en sobre-venta ... ... 

Perder los 11.23 significaría guano, fuego, destrucción, ojete calor y ETA todo a la vez, así que el stop (mental o real) andaría por ahí cerca


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2014)

Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital. 

Gracias a todos por preocuparos.

Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!


----------



## mpbk (22 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Walking Dead ha pasado a ser Talking Dead.
> Espero ver más sesos en la quinta temporada ...
> 
> La Yellen ayer bién, no?
> ...




mts ya se debe estar dentro con stop en 11.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena Pecata!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena !!!!!!!!!!! y cuidese.







acerte el dia/cantidad/pecatita ... de esta me forro


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena Pecata y Pecata2 !!!
Ahora a ponerse buenas y a ser felices !!!


----------



## Topongo (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena a pecata y bienvenida a pecatita

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (22 May 2014)

Entro a ver que se comenta de la Yellen y me encuentro la noticia

ENHORABUENA, pecatas y pecato.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 May 2014)

Felicidades Pecata por la nueva pequeña (first of Genaration HVEI ?) a recuperarse pronto!!


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

Muchas felicidades Pecata!! 
Lo importante es que todo haya salido bien al final. :X
Queremos foto de la baby!!!

Hoy hay Peponazo garantizado para celebrarlo!! 

A la espera de los niveles de Fran, la calculadora de mi reloj casio me dice que esto arranca a lo grande.
Subida significativa del dólar, futuros en verde al alimón, la prima de riesgo bajando y los inversores que le dan la espalda a la escasa rentabilidad de la deuda alemana (ayer se quedaron con cara de tontos sin demanda suficiente para cubrir la oferta).


----------



## Hannibal (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena pecata! Espero que la nena (es nena, verdad?) venga con unas plusvis bajo el brazo 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

Me logo para felicitarte Pecate y desearos lo mejor.

Luego sus leo


----------



## Chila (22 May 2014)

Las unicas plusvis de la vida que valen la pena son los hijos.
Enhorabuena pecata! Salud y felucidad para las dos.


----------



## Robopoli (22 May 2014)

Felicidades Pecata family!! Cuando ves los partos en las pelis parece que los niños se caen solos con 4 berridos de la madre pero j*der lo que cuesta sacarlos!! Las futuras herederas de mis DLIAs también dieron su guerra al salir y algún susto que al final por suerte se quedó sólo en susto.
Un abrazo fuerte y que tengáis una recuperación rápida y entre toma y toma, por favor, posteate algo


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Felicidades Pecata por la nueva pequeña (first of Genaration HVEI ?) a recuperarse pronto!!



No... es ya la segunda de la nueva generación. Pecata está a la vanguardia y ya nos trajo a Pecatita-1 hace un par de años. Si mal no recuerdo, inmediatamente después alguien fué papá... no recuerdo ahora... pero... si me lee el que fuera... nos debe parte de guerra!!


Felicidades Pecata! Un beso para las dos!! :X


----------



## paulistano (22 May 2014)

Bien pecatas, enhorabuena!!

Animo con la recuperacion.


----------



## holgazan (22 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.
> 
> Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!



¿Ya tenéis nombre para la niña?

Matilde suena bien.


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Felicidades Pecata family!! Cuando ves los partos en las pelis parece que los niños se caen solos con 4 berridos de la madre pero j*der lo que cuesta sacarlos!! Las futuras herederas de mis DLIAs también dieron su guerra al salir y algún susto que al final por suerte se quedó sólo en susto.
> Un abrazo fuerte y que tengáis una recuperación rápida y entre toma y toma, por favor, posteate algo




ni que hubieras parido tú 

la mía a mí me costó unos cuantos cafeces de máquina y aguantar a la suegra en la sala de espera unas horas


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 May 2014)

Buenos días.
Felicidades Pecata. Ya tiene usted trabajo con las 2 pecatitas.
Larga vida y grandes plusvis les deseo a usted y a toda su familia.


----------



## Topongo (22 May 2014)

Pues está esto raro raro....


----------



## LOLO08 (22 May 2014)

Felicidades a la famylia Pecata!!


----------



## Robopoli (22 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ni que hubieras parido tú
> 
> la mía a mí me costó unos cuantos cafeces de máquina y aguantar a la suegra en la sala de espera unas horas



Es que empatizo mucho con la parienta 
De todas formas hay una vieja técnica transmitida de generación en generación que consiste en no llamar a la suegra hasta que el retoño asoma el cogote. Se ahorran muchas horas de sufrimiento


----------



## Crash (22 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> diasdebolsa? jajajaj otro que es multinicksbusted crónico..yo nunca he ido ahi.
> 
> y que soy el mejor, a los datos me remito...nada más.
> 
> ...



El dia que tenga un rato pongo unos enlaces a diasdebolsa y que la gente saque sus conclusiones. Me voy al dentista. Si te das prisa aun puedes empezar a borrar mensajes, son casi 3.000 posts en ese foro.

PD. Enhorabuena pecata.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2014)

Buenos dias pecata :Aplauso: 

le autorizo a ponerle de nombre muertoviviente , considerelo un regalo y manguese una epidural que por aqui hay alguno que desearia saber como es ser madre o algo que se acerque :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues está esto raro raro....



es el señuelo para que el gato se ponga corto


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2014)

esta muy claro que estan distribuyendo papel a mansalva , cuando los bancos centrales defraudan , las manos fuertes aprovechan pa subir los indices y esto lo hacen para que no haya miedo , intentan mostrar fortaleza pero lo importante no es que las bolsas no bajen , sino que no suben .

ahi tienen al sp500 cansinamente atacando su resistencia por enesima vez :ouch:

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 09:33 ----------

los 10050 parte baja de la cuña seran tocados , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.




Enhorabuena, se agradecen las buenas noticias ... ¿dices que venía con unas sacyres debajo del brazo?


----------



## Cantor (22 May 2014)

Pecata, felicidades!!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (22 May 2014)

Los chicharrer$os siguen recomendando BIO...calentando y tal..

â‚¬hiâ‚¬harros Bolsa

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 10:06 ----------

Y Amper?? Era Janus que hablaba de que tendrá su momento.


----------



## Krim (22 May 2014)

Me sumo a las felicitaciones a Pecata. Que bonito es esto, hasta el jato parece un tipo agradable cuando alguien tiene un niño.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 May 2014)

Felicidades a los papas!!!!
Abranle una cuenta para que sea un nuevo burbujoooo!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena!!! Te deseo que is manden pronto a casa y podáis disfrutar de la pequeña.


pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.
> 
> Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2014)

Felicidades Pecata!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena pecata!!!
Ya tenemos una nueva trader en el hilo, lista para robar manzanitas


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2014)

Felicidades Pecata


----------



## Xiux (22 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.
> 
> Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!



Felicidades Pecata y pecata-2

Que te suba las EZE de una vez !!!


----------



## Claca (22 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.
> 
> Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!



Felicidades, así da gusto leer el hilo 

PD: En una años tal vez la vea en el cole, por edad creo que será cuando yo haga sexto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2014)

Buenas.

Mis felicitaciones a Pecata.


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

España recibió 15,3 mill. turistas extranjeros entre enero-abril, +9,2% vs. 2013

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 03:49 ----------

nhh el precio en la media de 200sesiones y no rebota con esta noticia


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

fuera de Grifols, saltó el stop. Viendo Bayer ... ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> España recibió 15,3 mill. turistas extranjeros entre enero-abril, +9,2% vs. 2013



.
Ahora vendría bien saber si los ingresos por turismo también subieron en ese porcentaje. Si es por low cost no sé si nos interesa. Igual que tampoco nos interesará mucho que el sector industrial repunte si es con el modelo de maquila mejicana.

Todás estás cifras están muy bien para los titulares del telediario de las 3 y las 21, pero habría que ver que hay debajo.


----------



## Xiux (22 May 2014)

Saldré de IBE a 5,19 con apalancado de un x6 y me paso a POP 



al final se hicieron en 5,18x 

Espero a POP tomorrow ,aunque me gusta BKT


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> fuera de Grifols, saltó el stop. Viendo Bayer ... ...



la han tirado a 38,65
fibo de esta subidita ultima
puede parecer que no supera la directriz y la tiran

el kumo fino que atrae el precio pasa hoy dias siguientes por 38,95 que es hasta donde a recuperado ahora














yo hubiera esperado un día más, porque el rsi aún no da venta, o puesto por debajo de la directriz


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo hubiera esperado un día más, porque el rsi aún no da venta, o puesto por debajo de la directriz



Me saltó el stop :´´´(
Gracias por el tip


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Felicidades Pecata, que te recuperes pronto y a disfrutar de las pecatitas.


----------



## Geyperman (22 May 2014)

Enhorabuena Pecata. A disfrutar cada momento que los bebes crecen a ritmo de vértigo.


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

Se sigue liando todo a nivel macro:
Golpe de estado en Thailandia ... ... 

Este golpe de estado, salvando las distancias, me hace recordar que con 'él año que vivimos peligrosamente' me terminé de E-NA-MO-RAR con mayúsculas de Sigourney Weaver...

...todo empezó con Ripley y ya tal ...


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

Usa se frota las manos con todo esto.

amago. igual has saltado antes de la caída o antes del rebote... simplemente comentaba que igual el stop no estaba bien metido.
para todo lo demás fábula del campesino chino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Felicidades, así da gusto leer el hilo
> 
> PD: En una años tal vez la vea en el cole, por edad creo que será cuando yo haga sexto.



Mira que eres mal estudiante que retrocediendo cursos!!! 

MZMM!


----------



## Se vende (22 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> España recibió 15,3 mill. turistas extranjeros entre enero-abril, +9,2% vs. 2013
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 03:49 ----------
> 
> nhh el precio en la media de 200sesiones y no rebota con esta noticia



Están liados con la salida de Hesperia, no?


----------



## IRobot (22 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Usa se frota las manos con todo esto.
> 
> amago. igual has saltado antes de la caída o antes del rebote... simplemente comentaba que igual el stop no estaba bien metido.
> para todo lo demás fábula del campesino chino.



A Grifols la sigo a ver cuándo acaba de corregir. La bajada de hoy viene por la rebaja de recomendación de Société Genérale que recomienda vender con precio objetivo de 33,6.

Otra que sigo es Enagas, vigilando si llega a los 20,50 donde creo que tiene el 23,60% del Fibo. Si lo perdiera podría ir a buscar la MM200 en los 19,80 aprox.

Y Felicidades a Pecata. Los niños son de los mejores regalos que te puede hacer la vida.


----------



## ghkghk (22 May 2014)

Muchas felicidades Pecata!!

Y me permito hacer una pregunta a los que os gusta y domináis el AT. Cuando una empresa (hablo de CAF) cae un 10% de golpe y comienza a moverse tiempo en una zona de negociación muy estrecha (336 a los 340 de hoy)... ¿Es positivo? No sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que estos canales se suelen romper al alza y que cuanto más tiempo pase en él más "contiene la hemorragia". Aunque quizá sea una tontería y eso no signifique nada.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 May 2014)

Que Claca está en el cole aún!!!????? jjejejejejjeej!!!

En lo de su edad nos la está metiendo doblá. Este peina canas ya.

Su conosimiento y saber estar no concuerda con las primaveras que dice tener.

No será Carlos María?? uhmmm


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2014)

Otra vez el servidor caido.

Claca pase algun vez y deleitenos con sus escritos, aunque no tengamos parto a la vista


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No será Carlos María?? uhmmm



Mucho tendría que trabajarse Carlos María para llegar a ser Claca...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2014)

me parece CM es un peso pesado y claca un peso pluma , muy pluma 

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 16:14 ----------

segun la WBA ni seria claca muy pluma sino superpluma :rolleye:

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 16:34 ----------

voy a tomarme un cafecito , por como escribo se ve que me he levantado medio atontado de la siesta :o


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

UP y tal ... Calopez arriba esos servidores !!!


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

En Ano-rrotos, el cruce del MACD en ruptura de suelo intermedio ..... al infierno


----------



## paulistano (22 May 2014)

La verdad es que los valores fetiches del hilo han dejado a más de uno con el culo bien roto.

ANR, IMTECH, AMPER....todas han casi un 50% a como las conocimos en su buena época.

Vaya mierda....

Mientras el ibex trolleando.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 May 2014)

Klopez cambia ya los HD 3.5" IDE :::: al Server.

first warning!!


Para los IBEs
Iberdrola no 'encendía' tantos consejos de compra en un año


----------



## LOLO08 (22 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> La verdad es que los valores fetiches del hilo han dejado a más de uno con el culo bien roto.
> 
> ANR, IMTECH, AMPER....todas han casi un 50% a como las conocimos en su buena época.
> 
> ...



Recuerda ARIA, yates y tal...y el peponian a posteriori cuando nadie estaba en ella.. ( no sé si D. Pepito aguantó)

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals Inc | Acciones ARIAD Pharmaceuticals Inc | Cotización ARIA


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

y yo que pensaba que hoy peponearíamos :ouch:

a las SAN hoy las han hecho de sufrir

y las BME parece que van a tener un muy buen cierre :Aplauso:

Bertok ya le vas a meter con tó lo gordo a las ANR o esperas a que cotice en centavos?


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> La verdad es que los valores fetiches del hilo han dejado a más de uno con el culo bien roto.
> 
> ANR, IMTECH, AMPER....todas han casi un 50% a como las conocimos en su buena época.
> 
> ...



oyja, por técnico ANR nunca dió señal de entrada.

Royal Imtech trolleó el nivel de los 2,25€ y a partir de ahí dejó de ser un valor "predecible"". Fue una guarrada muy fea.

De Amper, conozco a un directivo y no la especulo. Nada más que desir ::

Quién se equivoque, un SL y no hay mayores problemas.

Quedarse pillado a largo en TEF es una putada por el coste de oportunidad ... pero quedarse pillado a largo en un chicharro infecto :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2014)

altisima probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana en el ibex ienso:


----------



## Krim (22 May 2014)

Y mientras los chicharros infectos como AMPER trolean y los ANosRotos hacen honor a su nombre...el SP en máximos históricos.


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> altisima probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana en el ibex ienso:



no sabe la alegría que me da oirle decir eso :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quedarse pillado a largo en TEF es una putada por el coste de oportunidad ...




por tanto es buenisima inversion para los largistahs?
quitar a esa persona el teclado, no es bertok el que postea....

---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 17:44 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> altisima probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana en el ibex ienso:



jato voy a ir a su casa y le voy hacer una corbata colombiana, pongase largo de una vez


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> p
> 
> jato voy a ir a su casa y le voy hacer una corbata colombiana, pongase largo de una vez




Pobre animalico...
Reportado a la sociedad protectora de gatos troles :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> por tanto es buenisima inversion para los largistahs?
> quitar a esa persona el teclado, no es bertok el que postea....
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 17:44 ----------
> ...



tu y cuantos julais mas ? :rolleye:

pero si quieres venir ven , pero trae bolsas de basura , a y antes paga tus deudas :no:


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

Recuerden que el lunes es fiesta en USA. Es el Memorial Day, el día de los caídos. Así que iremos a nuestra bola... sería txatxi que se abrieran con un bonito gap a la baja... meneo de mercado y luego p'arriba hasta el infinito y más allá...

Pero puede pasar exactamente lo contrario...

Mientras tanto... menudo futuro nos espera...

Rusia acuerda la venta de 38.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas a China y poco menos que manda a paseo a los europeos.

Y además, está a punto de firmar un acuerdo con Irán para construirle ocho centrales nucleares.

Y además China amplía la diversificación de divisas para alejarse del dólar... 

mientras comienza una política de expansionismo pseudo-imperialista, a la búsqueda de mayores recursos, véase los numerosos conflictos por aguas jurisdiccionales... con todos sus vecinos (excepto Rusia, con quien finalmente ha suscrito varios acuerdos).

Y el Parlamento europeo va a ser tomado por los anti-europeistas de ultraderechas...

justo lo que nos hace falta ahora mismo y para los próximos años.

Al final, acabaré vendiéndolo todo y marchándome a algún lugar tranquilo...


----------



## Hannibal (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Y el Parlamento europeo va a ser tomado por los anti-europeistas de ultraderechas...
> 
> justo lo que nos hace falta ahora mismo y para los próximos años.
> 
> Al final, acabaré vendiéndolo todo y marchándome a algún lugar tranquilo...



En primer lugar, ¿de dónde saca eso? Si va a ganar la PPSOE como siempre. 

En segundo lugar, lo dice como si lo mejor que puede pasar es que gane el PPSOE y sinceramente, hasta ahora la UE no ha hecho nada a derechas ni con la Merkel ni con la izquierda antes. Se han dedicado a desindustrializar paises como el nuestro para que los centroeuropeos mantengan su estatus, han hecho acuerdo comerciales con China y ahora que nos "quitan" los recursos firmando acuerdos con Rusia se llevan las manos a la cabeza. Por supuesto, no podemos olvidar que alimentaron las burbujas de ladrillo y que han mirado para otro lado con la corrupción. Y bueno, de cómo han manejado la situación en Ucrania, mejor no hablamos.

En resumen, que no veo por qué la extrema derecha o la extrema izquierda lo harían peor. De hecho seguramente harían lo mismo, que es reprimir a la población unos, y darle a la impresora los otros.


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> altisima probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana en el ibex ienso:



No sé lo que pasará mañana pero, a estas horas, da la impresión de los contrario...


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

¿En serio cree que España hubiera salido adelante mejor sola? Por ejemplo, ¿cree que los astilleros hubieran llegado a algún lado? Si la competencia no la tenemos en Alemania, la tenemos en Ulsan y en Geoje... Korea del Sur... 

¿que Alemania no habría llegado tan lejos? ¿habrían hecho mal uso del dinero que han ciscado por Europa? ¿o en lugar de darlo a fondo perdido lo hubieran usado para inflar aún más la bola crediticia?

¿cuanto costaría hoy un ordenador en España si nunca hubiéramos entrado en la UE?


Claro que necesitamos otra Europa!!!

Pero la propuesta no es de reforma sino de destrucción...!! de segregación!! de más nacionalismos excluyentes!!

Perdóneme, pero hasta la jolla, de tanta mierda...

Desde luego, y como decía, si la idea es aquella de que "cada mochuelo a su olivo"... yo tengo claro que en lugar de un olivo, prefiero un abeto.


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Recuerden que el lunes es fiesta en USA. Es el Memorial Day, el día de los caídos. Así que iremos a nuestra bola... sería txatxi que se abrieran con un bonito gap a la baja... meneo de mercado y luego p'arriba hasta el infinito y más allá...
> 
> Pero puede pasar exactamente lo contrario...
> 
> ...



Más tranquilo que aquí, en los montes del Candán, no estás en ningún lado. Vente para tu tierra materna.

Pues sí, así está la cosa.
En el PDF que colgaste sobre la visión de 'España en el mundo 2033' (recomendadísimo leerlo) se tocaban estos temas precisamente.
Es evidente que el orden mundial cambia y los viejos imperios de Europa y Japón perderán peso frente a China, India y Rusia. 
Que a los USA le hagan la cama lo dudo, ya que América del Norte en conjunto (USA-Canadá-México) son autosuficientes y siempre tendrán a los árabes de su parte - que mucho odiar a los yankies, pero su desprecio hacia los asiáticos es mucho mayor (para ellos no pasan de servidumbre y mano de obra barata).

De cualquier manera a España todo ese follón nos pilla lejos. Lo nuestro es invadir Portugal para aprovecharnos de sus recursos (más que nada para tener a Ronaldo en la selección) y cobrar peaje por el paso del gas africano hacia centroeuropa.


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

Por cierto, cortos al SP en 1895. SL 1898.
Amplío en 1896 mismo SL.


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, cortos al SP en 1895. SL 1898.
> Amplío en 1896 mismo SL.



te los veo y acompaño majo


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

amago, qué me dices de Grifols?


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> te los veo y acompaño majo



Pues ya estoy deshacer... no vamos a ningún sitio, malo. Luego dan un pasito se dejan ir... poco a poco, mueves el stop porque no lleva fuerza y tal... y entonces arreón y se acaban quedando con el doble... o más...


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues ya estoy deshacer... no vamos a ningún sitio, malo. _*Luego dan un pasito se dejan ir... poco a poco, mueves el stop porque no lleva fuerza y tal... y entonces arreón y se acaban quedando con el doble... o má*_s...



tengo una webcam detras de la silla o que? :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: totalmente cierto....


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

Bueno, vuelvo a estar dentro


Spoiler


----------



## Hannibal (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> ¿En serio cree que España hubiera salido adelante mejor sola? Por ejemplo, ¿cree que los astilleros hubieran llegado a algún lado? Si la competencia no la tenemos en Alemania, la tenemos en Ulsan y en Geoje... Korea del Sur...
> 
> ¿que Alemania no habría llegado tan lejos? ¿habrían hecho mal uso del dinero que han ciscado por Europa? ¿o en lugar de darlo a fondo perdido lo hubieran usado para inflar aún más la bola crediticia?
> 
> ...



Pues lo que sí queda claro es que con nuestra moneda, tanto los astilleros como lo poco que ya teníamos de industria exportadora lo tendría más fácil. Aquí puedo incluir el turismo, que ya no es tan barato para el resto de europeos como hace 15 años, y es carísimo para quienes vienen de fuera del euro. Y sí, ya sé que incluso así estamos en récord de turistas... pues imagine con una moneda devaluada. 

Sobre que nos costaría todo más a la hora de importar, correcto. La consecuencia sería en ese caso que en lugar de cambiar el ordenador o el smartphone cada 2 años lo haríamos cada 4, con lo que la balanza comercial tampoco sería peor que la actual; lo mismo con el coche, que antes nunca se cambiaba antes de los 10 años y durante la burbuja parecía que a los 5 años había que cambiarlo (en mi familia no, afortunadamente).

Ah, y por último, sin entrar en el euro no habríamos tenido la burbuja crediticia y la recesión de hoy día muy probablemente no sería tan dura. Entre otras cosas porque como dije antes, lo que se devaluaría es la moneda y no los salarios.

Sobre la política europea en sí, repito que no sé de dónde saca que vaya a gobernar la extrema derecha. Más Le Pen tendría que haber para ver si así les entra el canguelo a los ppsoeros y se ponen las pilas en serio, porque se han dedicado a vivir de las rentas de lo que Europa fue y no volverá a ser. Creo que en este foro ya hay bastante consenso de que Europa está en claro declive, tanto por pirámide demográfica como por incapacidad de sus políticos, y sólo podemos ir hacia abajo tristemente.

Edito para decir en que soy más europeista que nadie, y estoy de acuerdo en que Europa neceista otro rumbo que desde luego no es el de los nacionalismos excluyentes racistas ni las demagogias baratas izquierdistas. Pero se ha demostrado que los que nos gobiernan hoy en día en Europa, son tan incompetentes como los políticos nacionales. Porque al final todos vienen de lo mismo, claro


----------



## pipoapipo (22 May 2014)

para chinito -> Uniqlo, puedes hablar mas de sus ropas y de la empresa?

para pecata -> felicidades !!!

no lea el spoiler ajetreo 


Spoiler



paga ghk -> es alexandra dadario? sus ojos no desmerecen al pecho q gasta :baba: :baba:



para tono, a mi esta serie me gusto

[YOUTUBE]UtmAiNG2Lxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> tengo una webcam detras de la silla o que? :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: totalmente cierto....



es usted más rápido y expeditivo que yo...


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 May 2014)

Sr. anus, Mr. atman que han hecho?? sancargao el sp? 0,4 pts en 90 min.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Recuerden que el lunes es fiesta en USA. Es el Memorial Day, el día de los caídos. Así que iremos a nuestra bola... sería txatxi que se abrieran con un bonito gap a la baja... meneo de mercado y luego p'arriba hasta el infinito y más allá...
> 
> Pero puede pasar exactamente lo contrario...
> 
> ...



*C U in da fakng jel, bro*


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Sr. anus, Mr. atman que han hecho?? sancargao el sp? 0,4 pts en 90 min.



vaya par, si es que son unos depredadores que van a matar :XX:

(yo que pensé que se me había quedado colgada la página)


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2014)

Y otra vez la mierda esta derechita a cerrar en minimos...:: queda alguien dentro aun? (supongo que no hace falta mencionar de que accion hablamos)


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y otra vez la mierda esta derechita a cerrar en minimos...:: queda alguien dentro aun? (supongo que no hace falta mencionar de que accion hablamos)



La han dado muy duro pero peor es Walter que lleva un -65% de caída en poco más de 4 meses.

Bobama is the friend 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> Gracias a todos por preocuparos.
> 
> Ah, ¡¡y subidme esas sacyres!!



Me logueo para felicitarla, enhorabuena. oo
Me des logueo no sea que me confundan con alguien..::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y otra vez la mierda esta derechita a cerrar en minimos...:: queda alguien dentro aun? (supongo que no hace falta mencionar de que accion hablamos)



Creo que la entrada no fue correcta, el sector sobrevivirá y con ellos algunos valores que multiplicaran precio.


----------



## Tono (22 May 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me logueo para felicitarla, enhorabuena. oo
> Me des logueo no sea que me confundan con alguien..::



Pues tienes un aire ienso:

¿te han dicho alguna vez que tienes acento extremeño?


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> amago, qué me dices de Grifols?



Pues de Grifols, me ha troleado un poquillo, moví el stop loss a 39,30 y me echaron. Bbajó la acción a 38,65 y ha vuelto a subir a los 39,3x

A ver que hace mañana, porque quiero estar en una farma, pero no se si Grifols es la mejor del continuo ahora mismo ... A mi me parece que si, pero tengo que pensarlo. 

De momento money in the bank.

Se aceptan consejos


----------



## Don Pedro (22 May 2014)

Yo sigo dentro aún.Cada vez que tengo claro que al primer repunte salgo, va y cae un poco más, haciendo que me replantee la jugada.
En fin, pensemos que estoy invirtiendo en mi formación.



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y otra vez la mierda esta derechita a cerrar en minimos...:: queda alguien dentro aun? (supongo que no hace falta mencionar de que accion hablamos)


----------



## Janus (22 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Creo que la entrada no fue correcta, el sector sobrevivirá y con ellos algunos valores que multiplicaran precio.



Refuerzo 3,000 títulos en Arch en 3,79 usd buscando trading hasta un dolar más arriba.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Creo que la entrada no fue correcta, el sector sobrevivirá y con ellos algunos valores que multiplicaran precio.



Un thanks ganado con total merecimiento


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Refuerzo 3,000 títulos en Arch en 3,79 usd buscando trading hasta un dolar más arriba.



Maestro pepino, ya no nos ilumina con su sabiduría nos ha dejado al amparo de Ramerojoy :XX::XX:



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un thanks ganado con total merecimiento



Van a consumir hasta la ultima fuente de energía fósil que tengamos, las energías renovables no permitirán sostener la sociedad actual.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Van a consumir hasta la ultima fuente de energía fósil que tengamos, las energías renovables no permitirán sostener la sociedad actual.



Si yo tambien lo creo...el problema aqui es el manido timing,y que no quiebre alguna que otra empresa por el camino,claro...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Refuerzo 3,000 títulos en Arch en 3,79 usd buscando trading hasta un dolar más arriba.



Las vas poder comprar todas :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Arch Coal May Face Bankruptcy By Mid-Decade - Arch Coal Inc (NYSE:ACI) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

Apolo yo dije que pa los nietos y ahí estarán. .. si no quiebra antes, claro. Lo de Obama con las carboneras... va a ser negación de la propia identidad... un mal extendido en yankilandia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Apolo yo dije que pa los nietos y ahí estarán. .. si no quiebra antes, claro. Lo de Obama con las carboneras... va a ser negación de la propia identidad... un mal extendido en yankilandia.



Yo lo mismo, pero primero he de tener churumbeles, asi que tengo mas tiempo que usted. :: 

Bertok was right, bad timing. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

por comentar algo

Dólar (USDOLLAR) aumenta a su nivel más alto de las últimas 6 semanas. | Noticias Calendario económico Divisas Commodites Forex | www.diariofx.com


----------



## jopitxujo (22 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las vas poder comprar todas :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Arch Coal May Face Bankruptcy By Mid-Decade - Arch Coal Inc (NYSE:ACI) | Seeking Alpha




Las bancarrotas no se suelen anunciar, a las gacelas nos suelen pillar desprevenidas.
Es por consolarme un poco.


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

por si alguien quiere entrar en USA

Las 25 acciones del S&P 500 con m?s posiciones cortas

ADT Corporation 21,5% 37,5 mill. acciones
PetSmart 17% 16,8 mill. acciones
Frontier Communications Corp 16,9 % 169,4 mill. acciones
Lennar Corporation 15,8 % 27,4 mill. acciones
Citrix Systems 14,9% 24,45 mill. acciones
VeriSign 15,8% 19,6 mill. acciones
D.R. Horton 13, 8% 45,0 2mill. acciones
Staples, Inc 13, 6% 88, 3mill. acciones
Windstream 13,4% 80, 8mill. acciones
Diamond Offshore Drilling 13,2% 18,1 mill. acciones
Quest Diagnostics Incorporated 13% 18,7 mill. acciones
Transocean 12,9% 46,7 mill. acciones
Tenet Healthcare Corporation 12,6% 12,3 mill. acciones
Microchip Technology Incorporated 12,4 % 24,7mill. acciones
Teradata Corporation 11,5 % 18,1 mill. acciones
Pitney Bowes 11,2% 22,7 mill. acciones
Western Union Company 10,6 % 57,5 mill. acciones
Micron Technology, 10,6% 11,3 mill. acciones
Coach 10,3% 22,8 mill. acciones
Fastenal Company 10,2% 30,4 mill. acciones
C.H. Robinson Worldwide, 10% 14,9 mill. acciones
M&T Bank Corporation 10 % 13,2 mill. acciones
TripAdvisor 9,96% 12,9 mill. acciones
Kohl's Corporation 9,56% 19,9 mill. acciones
Netflix 9% 5,4 mill. acciones


y

Acciones que podr?an cambiar de tendencia tras los resultados

Esta vez ha sido el equipo de ventas de Morgan Stanley el que preparó una nota para sus clientes justo el día después de que publicara sus cuentas Wal-Mart.

Aunque es cierto que algunas compañías estadounidenses siguen en su periodo de resultados, cada vez son menos. Y, además, tradicionalmente siempre se ha tenido en cuenta que la temporada comenzaba con Alcoa y terminaba con Wal-Mart, aunque las fechas no sean exactas. (Ver Alcoa en la cartera de trading)

En la nota, el equipo de la firma de inversión afirma “tal y como era de esperar, las firmas que publicaron resultados por encima de las previsiones se han comportado mejor que aquellos cuyas cuentas fueron peores que las cifras que manejaba el consenso”, explican. Sin embargo, hay que resaltar que las empresas que ellos consideran “low quality”, es decir, de menor calidad y batieron a los analistas han sido las que mejor se han comportado tras la publicación trimestral, incluso mejor que esas cotizadas que ellos llaman de “high quality”, es decir, de mayor calidad.







En la siguiente tabla podemos ver las empresas cuyo perfil ya ha quedado retratado tras los resultados. Entre otros, en la lista están compañías como Apple o el Santander Consumer.








Pero ahora, a falta de catalizadores tras los resultados, este departamento ha hecho una lista con esas compañías que podrían experimentar cambios en su cotización a partir de ahora. Ellos afirman que están en un importante punto de inflexión que podría ser positivo, o negativo.

Empresas que podrían estar ante un punto de inflexión positivo

Boston Scientific. La acción podría decantarse por las alzas debido, sobre todo, a una mejora de sus márgenes hasta 2017 debido a la política de reestructuración. Esta mejora podría impulsar el beneficio en próximos trimestres, a pesar de que sus cuentas de los tres primeros meses del año no han sido especialmente robustas.

American Express A los expertos de la firma no les gustó escuchar que el beneficio de la compañía en los próximos años estaría afectado por un aumento en la carga impositiva. Además, los resultados mostraron como el gasto de los usuarios de tarjetas de la compañía había caído en los tres primeros meses del año por el mal tiempo. Sin embargo, tanto los directivos de la empresa como los analistas de Morgan Stanley consideran que en el segundo trimestre el volumen de gasto podría mejorar, por lo que las acciones de la empresa podrían mejorar durante este año.

Veolia

La compañía nórdica que fabrica aerogeneradores publicó unos beneficios en línea con las previsiones, aunque los analistas de la firma consideran que la empresa mantiene intacto su programa de reestructuración y que eso se observa en las cifras de recorte de costes, entre otros aspectos. Además, sus directivos han reiterado sus previsiones de crecimiento y creen que el Ebitda aumentará un 10% este año.

Empresas que podrían estar ante un punto de inflexión negativo

Coach

Los expertos afirman que la historia de Coach se asemeja a “El día de la Marmota” y que en los resultados del pasado trimestre se ha seguido viendo como sus cifras siguen empeorando y que continúa perdiendo cuota de mercado con respecto a sus competidores. Los analistas de Morgan Stanley son muy negativos con respecto a la compañía en los próximos meses y aventuran un empeoramiento de los resultados

IBM. En la firma apuntan que mientras que el 60% de los miembros del S&P 500 que cotizan en el sector de la tecnología de la información publicaron resultados positivos, IBM no lo hizo. Explica que no se han moderado sus ventas y, además, las cuentas en su opinión, siguen mostrando caídas del negocio en los países emergentes. Los expertos creen que a IBM aún le quedan algunos cuantos trimestres más de transición.

Intuitive Surgical. Los expertos creen que la visibilidad en el negocio sigue disminuyendo debido a la subida de los gastos de explotación en un esfuerzo por expandirse a nuevos mercados y la disminución de las ventas. Es más, los expertos señalan que los gastos de explotación en el primer trimestre fueron los más altos en la historia de la compañía y los márgenes brutos se deterioraron 120 puntos básicos con respecto al trimestre anterior.

Teradata advirtió a los inversores que las grandes ofertas en sus 50 principales clientes seguirán bajo presión a lo largo de 2014. De hecho, redujeron sus previsiones de beneficio hasta un rango que va del 3-7%. La compañía se enfrenta a las restricciones del presupuesto de los clientes, las altas tasas de penetración hacen que los analistas de la firma se muestren más cautelosos con respecto a las previsiones del conjunto del ejercicio.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo lo mismo, pero primero he de tener churumbeles, asi que tengo mas tiempo que usted. ::
> 
> Bertok was right, bad timing.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



La tendencia.

Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo repito después de casi 18 años en los mercados: *Los valores chicharretes son verdaderos killers de patrimonios*.

El carbón usano va a sobrevivir pero hay un gran riesgo de diluirse en una ampliación de capital bestial.

Si los demócratas ganan dentro de 2 años ... GAME OVER.

Vamos a seguirla con mucha atención para ver el giro y el rastro que dejen los fondos y las posiciones cortas.

x0 ó x6


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2014)

Pues creo que se presenta Hilaria,y lo mismo despues del primer presidente negro toca la primera mujer...:´(


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues creo que se presenta Hilaria,y lo mismo despues del primer presidente negro toca la primera mujer...:´(



uuufff pero al menos no es tan dogmática como Bobama :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

ARCELOR, o rebota mañana o.....







---------- Post added 22-may-2014 at 14:43 ----------

Bankia "pintaza"


----------



## burbujito1982 (22 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Refuerzo 3,000 títulos en Arch en 3,79 usd buscando trading hasta un dolar más arriba.



Se le echaba de menos. Esperemos que este desaparecido porque disfruta más de su tiempo libre y no porque esté trabajando mucho más que antes.

Yo me fío de su instinto y sigo teniendo preparada una pequeña cantidad no necesaria para jugármela al color negro, claro.

La cuestión es si apostar a una, dos o más carboneras. 

Haciendo comparativas simples (mirando sólo la cotización a lo largo del tiempo) parece que siempre van más o menos de la mano (ACI, ANR, BTU, JCP, WLT).

Si mi memoria no me falla usted está posicionado en ACI y ANR, quizá las más arriesgadas pero con mayor reward si sale bien, ¿no es así?

P.D.: la opinión del general Bertok acerca del timing es la que me mantiene entretenido desde la barrera con las palomitas. Soy una gacela demasiado precavida.


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

voy a mirar ANR un poco mejor



sigo con mi libro logarítmico, porque me cuadra perfectamente, y hemos roto la delgada linea roja, nos queda la maginot que pasa mañana por *3,6x*

incluso podría ser un nivel para entrar para un rebotin si lo tocase













por proyeciones fibo mensuales: 2,9x
en diarias y semanales: 2,3x


----------



## atman (22 May 2014)

Boston !! Bien por los de Morgan Stanley. Recuerden que se la hice notar... llevo algunas...


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (22 May 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Mayo 2014. Dividendos everywhere y chicharros enven...*



pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días. Paso rápidamente a decir que pecatita-2 ya se encuentra en este mundo desde el martes. Todo muy complicado pero bueno, finalmente estamos bien las dos aunque aún estaremos algunos días en el hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!! Ahora a recuperarse y disfruta de pecatita (o minutita ).

Estoy viendo un baby boom este año, a mi me llega a final de año, vendrá con unas BME bajo el brazo


----------



## ane agurain (22 May 2014)

Hoy ha habido una buena noticia para el carbón que ha pasado desapercibida:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...burbuja-financiera-ladrillo.html#post11652334


----------



## Namreir (22 May 2014)

¿Mañana probamos nuevamente el 1900 del S&P?


----------



## Chila (22 May 2014)

Sali con perdidas de aci, pero asumibles.
Parece que hasta que no se marchen los democratas, naranjas de la china.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Se le echaba de menos. Esperemos que este desaparecido porque disfruta más de su tiempo libre y no porque esté trabajando mucho más que antes.
> 
> Yo me fío de su instinto y sigo teniendo preparada una pequeña cantidad no necesaria para jugármela al color negro, claro.
> 
> ...



That's right, in'it?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La tendencia.
> 
> Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo repito después de casi 18 años en los mercados: *Los valores chicharretes son verdaderos killers de patrimonios*.
> 
> ...



Los valores pequeños o en crecimiento son los que te hacen ganar dinero, el problema es si la gente cree que un valor teenbager es prisa..


----------



## atman (23 May 2014)

...y si las baterias más eficientes del futuro fueran de carbono?? Mas barato que el litio con menis problemsss de todo tipo. Y con mas capacidad y muvha mayor velocidad de carga... y no hablemos de generar grafeno de menor calidad que el actual, directamente del carbono, se me ocurre, mediante un proceso final de sol-gel. Tonterías ya saben...


----------



## Chila (23 May 2014)

¿que es un valor teenbager exactamente?
Atman, el problemaes que la energia de origen fosil es la mejor para muchisimos procesos industriales.


----------



## amago45 (23 May 2014)

Buenos días
Ojo al dato del PIB alemán de las 8 de la mañana ... canario, mina ... ...
Los usanos que tienen fiesta el lúnes, puede que recojan plusvis para gastarlas en el presidents day ... o que le digan a Pepón que veamos los 1900.
También es festivo en UK


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿que es un valor teenbager exactamente?
> Atman, el problemaes que la energia de origen fosil es la mejor para muchisimos procesos industriales.



Supongo que son acciones que por su riesgo de quedar pillados, si sale mal se dejan para los adolescentes (teen)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

Buenos días



Chila dijo:


> ¿que es un valor teenbager exactamente?
> Atman, el problemaes que la energia de origen fosil es la mejor para muchisimos procesos industriales.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que son acciones que por su riesgo de quedar pillados, si sale mal se dejan para los adolescentes (teen)



*teenbager*

teen: adolescente
bag: bolsa

¿el que lleva las bolsas?

después de darle vueltas, no aparece en ningún diccionario, imaginé que era el botones de un hotel (bellboy o bellhop) y que se refería a la frase ''cuando tu limpiabotas te recomienda acciones es momento de salir de la bolsa''

Pero no...:no::ouch:

*Ten bagger* _is an investment term coined by Peter Lynch in his book One Up On Wall Street. This refers to an investment which is worth ten times its original purchase price, and was adapted from baseball where "bag" is a casual term for "base", and extra-base hits like doubles, triples, and home runs are colloquially called two-, three-, or four-baggers._

Hoy toca peponazo. Esperando que el PIB alemán mejore el dato del estimado que salió hace unos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2014)

Bien por ese tono googleador!

Ya puede hacer pandoro lo que quiera conmigo que por fin viernes (vaya semanita de trabajo...)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (23 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hoy toca peponazo. Esperando que el PIB alemán mejore el dato del estimado que salió hace unos días.



PIB alemán 0,8% mensual, 2,5% anual, mejorando previsiones ... y la deuda ejjjjpañola deja de ser BBB- y pasa a ser BBB

Vamos Pepón, que te comen la merienda !!! !!!


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

lo sabíaaaa, esta semana tenía que venir
y el dólar sigue ganado fuerza frente al euro

Un pequeño jarro de agua fría para mis queridas ferroviales (junto con BME la tenía para dividendo en efectivo)
...esperemos que al menos se estiren y den algo más que los 0,30 esperados.

*Ferrovial se suma al 'scrip dividend': abonará su dividendo en acciones y en efectivo*



> Con el fin de evitar que los actuales accionistas de Ferrovial diluyan sus participaciones en la empresa por las ampliaciones de capital que realizará para atender al scrip dividend, la compañía posteriormente realizará un programa de recompra y amortización acciones propias.



Ferrovial se suma al 'scrip dividend': abonará su dividendo en acciones y en efectivo - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Hannibal (23 May 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!! Ahora a recuperarse y disfruta de pecatita (o minutita ).
> 
> Estoy viendo un baby boom este año, a mi me llega a final de año, vendrá con unas BME bajo el brazo



Felicidades por su "tochitito"  

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (23 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> lo sabíaaaa, esta semana tenía que venir
> y el dólar sigue ganado fuerza frente al euro
> 
> Un pequeño jarro de agua fría para mis queridas ferroviales (junto con BME la tenía para dividendo en efectivo)
> ...



para cuando se supone repartirá dividendos?? Otros años suele ser en mayo, pero este año no lo veo


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

Los futuros de momento tienden al colorao.


El Ibex apenas se anima con la esperada mejora de ráting
_La víspera de puente festivo en Estados Unidos, la escasez de datos macro y la incertidumbre previa a las elecciones europeas minimizan los ajustes de carteras en la preapertura de las bolsas europeas. El Ibex podría repetir al filo de los 10.500 puntos, pese a la mejora de ráting de S&P, descontada ya por el mercado.
_

Felicidades a Tochito y Tochita.

Lolo, parece que será en Julio.


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2014)

Sab viene verde.

Buenos dias.

Empecemos el viernes tomandonos las cosas con humor, ya habra tiempo de tits.


Asi nos ven en australia a los españoles......quince segundos que no tienen desperdicio.


][YOUTUBE]EuSLbzWOTfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos camino de los 10050 parte baja de la cuña :Baile:

la subida de rating de la deuda ejpañola por parte de Standard & Poor's esta totalmente descontada :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos camino de los 10050 parte baja de la cuña :Baile:
> 
> la subida de rating de la deuda ejpañola por parte de Standard & Poor's esta totalmente descontada :no:



Buenos dias. 

Antes ponía usted sus graficos y nos hacímaos una idea de como era la "gran bajista", el pullback, los bolingers y todo eso. Ahora, sin dibujos, nos tiene usted inmersos en la ignorancia, en la falta de conocimiento y la poca FED.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

ahi lo tienes chaval , una cuña se esta dibujando , pronto se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

el dax romprerá por arriba


----------



## Namreir (23 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sab viene verde.
> 
> Buenos dias.
> 
> ...



Ver esa salchicha rodeada de huevo revuelto aceitoso me ha producido una indigestion estomacal.


----------



## sr.anus (23 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el dax romprerá por arriba



por que?.....


----------



## Namreir (23 May 2014)

Hoy en el dia de los 1.900 en el S&P. 

[YOUTUBE]87VilylGbCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

cerramos cortos 10440 en 10475 :: y abrimos largos con tres cojones en la central de bollinger en diario :no:

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 09:45 ----------

en estas figuras es muy importante donde se da el tercer toque , llevamos 2 toques abajo y otros dos toques arriba , si vamos a romper por abajo , lo mas probable es que el tercer toque se de a la parte alta ienso:


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

ehehehehhehhhh que mts está en soporte, o triunfamos o entrá en corrección más amplia.

eskk k kontrol tengo,


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

pero bueno lo mejor es tratar de aprovechar este lateral ) cerramos larguitos 10475 en 10530 :baba: y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

Buenos dias Foristas, dia 4 desintoxicadonme de esto, pero bueno con ganas ya de meterme en algo...
Perosnalemnte lo veo todo con alfileres, todo en un tris de para arriba o para abajo...
valores que sigo ENA,IBE,SAN y SAB por supuesto, casi con total seguridad en uno de esos será mi próxima entrada.
De todas formas lo más probabale es que hasta la semana que viene no haga nada, Eperaré a confirmar el movimiento del jato y que se ponga corto para entrar, eso y que casi me habéis convencido con la corrección a los 10.3xx...
Cuanto más tiempo estás fuera , más cuesta entrar... no os pasa?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

servidor MV el zahori ya va corto desde los 10530 asi que puede entrar sin miedo :bla:


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2014)

5.300??
No me sean haces por dios..... Digan también que el mandril han la champions..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 5.300??
> No me sean haces por dios..... Digan también que el mandril han la champions.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Estas de wiskis con el jato... no se te entiende una mierda...
 :XX:
:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

paulistano debe ser victima del juernes y el garrafon ienso:


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2014)

Joder que demigrancia de mensaje.... 

Estoy con prisas y el puto corrector.... 

Traducción 

10.300??

Ni de coña, no me seáis gafes. 

Eso no va a ocurrir.... Y puestos a decir cosas que no vayan a ocurrir... Digan que el mandril gana la champions. 

No, ayer no salí.... Me reservo para el sábado.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

qué os parecen mis 2 chicharros? mismo cuidata?


ahora mismo nat 1,73, quedaría así:







y mtba


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

otras 1000 mts a 11.2

con stop ya en minimos. las otras 1000 las dejo con stop en 11.03


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

España: pernoctaciones en establecimientos hoteleros (abr): +15,9% A/A

nhh parece que por fin rebota algo por segundo día

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 03:13 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> PIB alemán 0,8% mensual, 2,5% anual, mejorando previsiones ... y la deuda ejjjjpañola deja de ser BBB- y pasa a ser BBB
> 
> Vamos Pepón, que te comen la merienda !!! !!!






hoy no deberíamos superar los máximos de ayer (fibo en tiempo) y hoy o lunes puede que veamos mínimos más bajos que los de ayer-hoy




objetivo 1 para natra: 1,79
objetivo 2: 1,82


----------



## garpie (23 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> lo sabíaaaa, esta semana tenía que venir
> y el dólar sigue ganado fuerza frente al euro
> 
> Un pequeño jarro de agua fría para mis queridas ferroviales (junto con BME la tenía para dividendo en efectivo)
> ...



Una decepción lo de Ferrovial, sí. Al menos nos queda el consuelo de que es un scrip dividend de los buenos, al estilo IBE, y no de los chungos a-la-SAN. Vamos, que es de los que van acompañados de programas de recompra de acciones para su posterior amortización. Con lo cual:

- Bien para el que quiera seguir haciendo cartera (sus derechos + los que quiera comprar)
- Bien para quien quiera cobrar vía recompra (= dividendo tradicional) o vía venta de derechos, ya que la recompra y posterior amortización compensa en gran parte la dilución y el menor beneficio por acción consecuencia de las ampliaciónes liberadas.

Yo de todas formas creo votaré en contra en la JGA.


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

vamos natraaaaaaaaaaaaa.... un poquito más


lo que no entiendo es esta subida de volumen brutal... info privilegiada?


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> España: pernoctaciones en establecimientos hoteleros (abr): +15,9% A/A
> 
> nhh parece que por fin rebota algo por segundo día
> 
> ...



Pues natra ya la tienes ahí ahí, muy buena entrada por lo que parece.
Personalmente este año he salido escaldado con los chicharros y no me apetece entrar ni de coña, tengo que hacer movimientos mas "seguros".


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

Diluvio en madrid , vamos a morir todos :8:


----------



## amago45 (23 May 2014)

Vamos Rajoy !!!
Aquí nos salimos !!! !!!

[URL="Italia incluirá la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el cálculo del PIB"]Italia incluirá la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el cálculo del PIB[/URL]


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

joder! acabo de descubrir por qué natra tiene este volumen:

chihcarros.info

orden de venta en 1,81 para hoy 

si la disparan, me alegro por ellos



ahora súbanme un poco las montebalito... hay que superar el 1,13 claramente porque igual el lunes la tiran un poquillo ::


y la avaricia hace arrepentirme de no subirme ayer en nhh :´(

era un 4,20-4,45


----------



## amago45 (23 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder! acabo de descubrir por qué natra tiene este volumen:
> 
> chihcarros.info
> 
> ...



Están hoy con Natra, Biosearch y Amper ... lo mejor de cada casa


----------



## Montegrifo (23 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vamos Rajoy !!!
> Aquí nos salimos !!! !!!
> 
> [URL="Italia incluirá la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el cálculo del PIB"]Italia incluirá la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el cálculo del PIB[/URL]



España pasará a convertirse en la primera potencia mundial, y como lo tengan en cuenta para la lista forbes tenemos a los diez primeros por lo menos


PD. Felicidades pecata!


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

Tono:

el volumen de hoy de FER?


----------



## creative (23 May 2014)

Si entran los chicharros, lo mejor estar fuera que pringuen otros..


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

creative dijo:


> Si entran los chicharros, lo mejor estar fuera que pringuen otros..



lo mejor es haber entrado ya, que creo que habrá hecho el dueño. porque si me he dado cuenta yo, que soy un mierdas, de la posibilidad, él igual se metió antes de ayer incluso, y ahora toca jotearla y salir...

hay que ser realistas y en 1,79 -1.82 tenemos la directriz bajista y la alcista para el pull

si supera? pues bien, sí, arriba. Pero ahora no está para entrar en espera de eso









haciendo caso al rsi, el cierre ES POSIBLE que esté en 1,73 o menos

deberíamos bajar un poco hasta ahí en breve


----------



## Namreir (23 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Diluvio en madrid , vamos a morir todos :8:



Venga, empieza tu a morirte que a mi me da la risa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

Diluvio pasajero , circulen :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2014)

La primera buena noticia en Imtech desde hace meses...habrá que esperar para ver si es verdad o si simplemente son cantos de sirena

Imtech announces results of Annual General Meeting - Royal Imtech NV


3-Authorise the Board of Management to acquire shares in the capital of the company
4-Cancellation of shares

Esto viene a significar que aunque vayan a ampliar capital de nuevo dejan abierta la puerta para que en cuanto puedan recompraran acciones para amortizarlas así lo harán, de esta forma devuelven parte del capital a los accionistas.
Aun así hay que tener cautela, no es la primera vez que donde dije digo digo diego.

De momento las posiciones bajistas siguen sin irse del valor

shortsell.nl

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 12:15 ----------

En ANR los cortos están en máximos, el que este dentro que siga las posiciones cortas

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com


----------



## LCIRPM (23 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sab viene verde.
> 
> Buenos dias.
> 
> ...



joputas.

¿Donde está el jamón, el vino y las aceitunas?
Marcaspaña

Es viernes, fin de semana largo con festivo usano el lunes, ojito con la resaca electoral. Las noticias serán buenas (todos habrán ganado) pero ni con subida de calificación el churibex tira con fuerza ....
No se, GEG, (Güelo a Euro Guano).


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

Casi me he decido por Enagas con objetivo 22,5 como lo veis?
Le veo la pega de que quizá está algo dependiente de Russia y ucrania, está con el problema descontado entiendo , si se soluciona debería tirar, dividendo de 0,7 en julio.
Fer... me da un poco de pereza... la veo en la linea de enagas, poquito a poco, pero con menos dividendo.
BME anda un poco a bandazos estos ultimos dias.
IBE, la veo con mas ganas de corregir que de tirar.


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

imtech






logartimico
roto ese nivel, el siguiente es el 1

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 04:23 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Casi me he decido por Enagas con objetivo 22,5 como lo veis?
> Le veo la pega de que quizá está algo dependiente de Russia y ucrania, está con el problema descontado entiendo , si se soluciona debería tirar, dividendo de 0,7 en julio.
> Fer... me da un poco de pereza... la veo en la linea de enagas, poquito a poco, pero con menos dividendo.
> BME anda un poco a bandazos estos ultimos dias.
> IBE, la veo con mas ganas de corregir que de tirar.



si tú mismo estás con dudas....



de acuerdo con lo que pones


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> imtech
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre con dudas, pero mas que nada por las no tan buenas operaciones que he hecho ultimamente, que aunque hay que verlas de forma aislada, siempre te frenan un poco y te hacen intentar acertar aun más.
Era más que nada por si se me pasaba algo de Enagás el 2,6 no debería perderlo si nos queremos pirar por debajo de 20 y me costaría creer que la veamos a esos precios... pero todo puede pasar.
Pero como aquí hay muchos ojos que la siguen pues por si acaso.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

cerramos los cortitos 10530 en 10505 y abrimos largos :baba: :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

Bueno pues dentro de ENagas, si alguien tiene algo que decir... pues se lo agradezco

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 12:46 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los cortitos 10530 en 10505 y abrimos largos :baba: :Baile:



Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,Mierda,
::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vamos Rajoy !!!
> Aquí nos salimos !!! !!!
> 
> [URL]Italia incluirá la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el cálculo del PIB[/URL]



Eso en España no se cuanto puede significar pero vamos si tenemos el mayor mercado de la droga europeo aqui imaginate....Pues igual llega al 10% del pib o mas


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 May 2014)

muy cortito. (Ya he cambiado a "normal" DIV en el banco.

Enhorabuena piraton, que lo ha cogido entero Respect!!!!! -youtiube- hiejgüaystoheaven.

Interesante


----------



## Xiux (23 May 2014)

Buen día, eon good 14 gracias a pib alemán 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> muy cortito. (Ya he cambiado a "normal" DIV en el banco.
> 
> Enhorabuena piraton, que lo ha cogido entero Respect!!!!! -youtiube- hiejgüaystoheaven.
> 
> Interesante



A eon le tengo pillado mas o menos el feeling 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10505 ganando par de centimos en el turboguarras :Baile:

metemos corto con to lo gordo al nasdaq100 3653 futuro :no:


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

ahora corto?

hasta el lunes
luego largocortolargo


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tono:
> 
> el volumen de hoy de FER?



Volumen con subida además, no puede haber mejor indicador de fuerza.

supongo que la propuesta de script. div.con supone una ''subida adicional'' al dividendo esperado.
Además como dice el compañero es una subida con amortización posterior aprobada por junta, hay que cumplirla, lo que garantiza que no haya dilución.:Aplauso:

Por cierto hoy me ha llegado un sombrero de agua tó chulo de Iberdrola por correo certificado.

sigo viendo peponazo para hoy :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahora corto?
> 
> hasta el lunes
> luego largocortolargo



es lo que tiene el estar laterales chavalote


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es lo que tiene el estar laterales chavalote



y amiotróficos


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2014)

amioque ? :8: pero que cojudez de palabra es esa :ouch:


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

el término lateral amiotrófico fue acuñado por usted
no me obligue a llamar a mi abogado :no:


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Volumen con subida además, no puede haber mejor indicador de fuerza.
> 
> supongo que la propuesta de script. div.con supone una ''subida adicional'' al dividendo esperado.
> Además como dice el compañero es una subida con amortización posterior aprobada por junta, hay que cumplirla, lo que garantiza que no haya dilución.:Aplauso:
> ...



Ya sabes que la llevo, pero no creo que esto lo hagan para soltar más dividendo del 0,25 sino para no soltar tanta caja ... que no es malo si luego se amortiza poco a poco taly como está pensado... es como si les diesemos un prestamo.
Como habrás leido he entrado en ENA y no en FER más que nada por mayor dividendo, porque creo que cotiza con el descuento del lio Ucraniano, monopolio y que seguro que nos suben los peajes del gas... ::

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 13:29 ----------




Tono dijo:


> el término lateral amiotrófico fue acuñado por usted
> no me obligue a llamar a mi abogado :no:



O lo que sería aun peor... a su antivirus


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día, eon good 14 gracias a pib alemán
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



NOooooooooooooooooo

Pub ...
Leoncios ...
Cervezas ....
500.000.000 EUR >> 5.000 EUR !!!!


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya sabes que la llevo, pero no creo que esto lo hagan para soltar más dividendo del 0,25 sino para no soltar tanta caja ... que no es malo si luego se amortiza poco a poco taly como está pensado... es como si les diesemos un prestamo.
> Como habrás leido he entrado en ENA y no en FER más que nada por mayor dividendo, porque creo que cotiza con el descuento del lio Ucraniano, monopolio y que seguro que nos suben los peajes del gas... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 13:29 ----------
> ...



Enagás es buen valor.
Yo hubiera esperado al próximo rejonazo de del IBEX para entrar lo más barato posible.
parece que os quema la liquidez


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Enagás es buen valor.
> Yo hubiera esperado al próximo rejonazo de del IBEX para entrar lo más barato posible.
> parece que os quema la liquidez



Personalmente creo que el rejón lo lleva ya de serie... pero bueno, veremos en que queda la cosa... con este al menos estaré tranquilo 6% dividendo en julio casi un 4


----------



## creative (23 May 2014)

Yo que viendo el percal no descarto que toque este año los 11.000 puntos...La gente ya no invierte en ladrillos, los plazos estan dando un 1% y la gente que tiene margen de ahorro tiene que meter el dinero en algun lado.


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

creative dijo:


> Yo que viendo el percal no descarto que toque este año los 11.000 puntos...La gente ya no invierte en ladrillos, los plazos estan dando un 1% y la gente que tiene margen de ahorro tiene que meter el dinero en algun lado.



tu crees que la bolsa sube por el dinero?.......madre mia que nivelazo.

el stox50, esta a un 3%-5% de su resistencia de LP, cuando llegue ahi, voy a cerrar mi paquete, y esperaré a ver que hace.....


----------



## Chila (23 May 2014)

Fuera de iag. Esperando la proxima operacion.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tu crees que la bolsa sube por el dinero?.......madre mia que nivelazo.
> 
> el stox50, esta a un 3%-5% de su resistencia de LP, cuando llegue ahi, voy a cerrar mi paquete, y esperaré a ver que hace.....



Oh! Gran gurú! Perdona nuestra ignorancia y sigue ilustrándonos con tu sabiduría :bla:


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Oh! Gran gurú! Perdona nuestra ignorancia y sigue ilustrándonos con tu sabiduría :bla:



de nada,

verás como el sotoxx sube un poco más y luego cae un 15%

besitos wapiximo.


----------



## atman (23 May 2014)

creative dijo:


> Yo que viendo el percal no descarto que toque este año los 11.000 puntos...La gente ya no invierte en ladrillos, los plazos estan dando un 1% y la gente que tiene margen de ahorro tiene que meter el dinero en algun lado.



En efecto, la gente tiene que meter los ahorros en algún sitio... y ese sitio suele ser el bolsillo de los demás.


----------



## jopitxujo (23 May 2014)

Me acabo de deshacer de Sacyr a 4,67. Iba para largo pero anda un poco estancada y hasta que no supere claramente los 5 euros... Prefiero recoger no sea que pierda lo poco que iba ganando.
Medio euro por acción, no mucho pero algo le sacamos.


----------



## Namreir (23 May 2014)

1.895 y subiendo

El 2.000 esta a tiro de piedra

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (23 May 2014)

Viernes y tal

Rebotando








Me refiero a la bolsa, claro.

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 16:08 ----------

Como no se ha hecho porra jurgolera, yo la abro para la bolsa.

Gapazo a la baja el lunes.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...-cadaver--to-howard-davidowitz-150315008.html

último aviso


----------



## LOLO08 (23 May 2014)

1900 hoy o que???!


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

puto sistema el ibex que aplico! ::

hemos peponeado los máximos de ayer....

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 09:27 ----------

al menos natra va a acabar en 1,73 o por debajo, para no señalar compra por rsi


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

Con el agua al cuello

Can Walter Energy Inc Stave off Its Creditors Much Longer? (WLT)


----------



## Rokeson (23 May 2014)

Agoreros del Ibex venid a mi


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

¿Carbón, la alternativa del gas natural? - Rankia


----------



## Topongo (23 May 2014)

@robopili dlia en 0,68x han salido resultados? ??

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 18:10 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> @robopili dlia en 0,68x han salido resultados? ??
> Ya bi encuentro punto de entrada eato es un anr 2.0
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

*Ano-rrotos*,

voy a ser optimista: *se va acercando el momento*.

En las próximas 6 semanas, sería razonable que marcara un suelo más abajo de donde estamos ahora. *La pata bajista de 65% - 60% aprox estaría completada y tocaría subir*.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Ano-rrotos*,
> 
> voy a ser optimista: *se va acercando el momento*.
> 
> En las próximas 6 semanas, sería razonable que marcara un suelo más abajo de donde estamos ahora. *La pata bajista de 65% - 60% aprox estaría completada y tocaría subir*.



Al ritmo que lleva en 6 semanas se nos pone casi en negativo...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al ritmo que lleva en 6 semanas se nos pone casi en negativo...



Debería para en uno de esos niveles. No lo he pintado pero a corto tiene otro canal descendente con menor pendiente.

Sigue siendo un x0 ó x6 pero es interesante jugarlo.


----------



## Tono (23 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al ritmo que lleva en 6 semanas se nos pone casi en negativo...



o mismo le da por devaluar el dólar y ponerse a 1,50 el €.

Aunque Xinergy Ltd. está subiendo un 13% ahora mismo.
Cotiza en centavos, con lo cual a lo mejor es que ha sido la primera que ha tocado fondo y ya se ha convertido en una ten bagger
A ver si el problema es el caballo que habéis elegido :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 19:41 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Debería para en uno de esos niveles. No lo he pintado pero a corto tiene otro canal descendente con menor pendiente.
> 
> Sigue siendo un x0 ó x6 pero es interesante jugarlo.
> 
> ...



esperando estamos para verlo


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 May 2014)

Esas porras !!!

Ese viernes !!!

*3-1*










buen finde!


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

«Asumiré el castigo que el juez me imponga por defender mis principios» . hoy.es


esta chica me resulta conocida


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2014)

VIX en minimos desde hace un año. Hoy cerramos en 1900 clavados. 

Punto de pivote, visita a los 2000 para el dia carasapo.

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 20:43 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> 1.895 y subiendo
> 
> El 2.000 esta a tiro de piedra
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Mensaje programado cada ver que el SP se acerca a maximos. 

Si no fuese por otros post juraria que esto es un bot.


----------



## Robopoli (23 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopili dlia en 0,68x han salido resultados? ??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



El 29 si no me equivoco. Seguimos aguantando el tirón pero parece que "la Tracy" no está convenciendo del todo todavía. Nada... La dejaremos para los nietos junto con las Prana.
El contrapunto me lo está pegando hoy JRJC con un +27% después de un poquito de sufrimiento también. Dios mediante liquidaré pronto también las TRN y las UIHC con buenas plusvis. Parece que las cosas están empezando a volver a su cauce en las small cap después de unas cuantas semanas de pandorización máxima. 
Eso si... El que haya vendido presa del pánico estos días el roto que le han debido dejar ha tenido que ser cojonudo...::


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2014)

Rompieronse los minimos VIX. 1900 perforados.

Algun dia llevaran el vix a negativo. Esperamos el pico para pegar el hachazo. 

Recordemos que el lunes es festivo en la tierra de los americanos asi que hay que dejarlo bonito hoy.


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

bueno +8% atresmedia....esta semanita, os acordáis de la compra? amooooo

y se va a máx.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2014)

3,72 y todos los dias lo mismo...realmente se agradece que los yankees no abran el lunes,al menos nos ahorramos el suplicio


----------



## amago45 (23 May 2014)

1.900 y tal


----------



## atman (23 May 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (23 May 2014)

Viernes y tal...

<a href="http://imgur.com/pCV5eYg"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/pCV5eYg.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Chila (23 May 2014)

Mi porra: 1-1.
Madrid campeon a penales.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

Porra: 4-1 gana el Real. Hat trick de CR7


----------



## egarenc (23 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Mi porra: 1-1.
> Madrid campeon a penales.



La mía: 0-5
sin penaltis, of course


----------



## jopitxujo (23 May 2014)

Como no pueden perder los dos... pues 0-0.

<a href="http://imgur.com/uih6bW7"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/uih6bW7.gif" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

El juez interviene a Gas Natural en Italia para investigar la infiltración de la mafia | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## Namreir (23 May 2014)

Cerramos por encima de los 1.900, ahora podemos ir sin problemas a por los 2.000.

En puertas de disfrutar/padecer la mayor burbuja financiera que jamas haya conocido la humanidad.


----------



## ane agurain (23 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cerramos por encima de los 1.900, ahora podemos ir sin problemas a por los 2.000.
> 
> En puertas de disfrutar/padecer la mayor burbuja financiera que jamas haya conocido la humanidad.
















nam, esta semana no hemos superado los máximos de la anterior, pese al cierre más arriba de hoy


----------



## mpbk (23 May 2014)

ganará madrid 2-0


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

un grafico historico en logaritmico con un loco mia








este lineal normal






y este de la linea con la que crecemos


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

aprovecho y pongo en spoiler mis 2 valores, aprovechen, que aún tienen tiempo 



Spoiler



mtba: 












nat: CUIDADO

















y joder, el ibex, estoy atontado, era ayer el día que marcaba máximos (pero como falla por una unidad a veces.... pues hoy)
así pues, el lunes o martes le toca un mínimo más abajo que el de hoy (la otra opción es que abra y no marque mínimos más abajo que la apertura)
apuesto por la primera


----------



## amago45 (24 May 2014)

Buenos días UP y tal...

[YOUTUBE]CTMOyxB4yg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (24 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días UP y tal...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CTMOyxB4yg0[/YOUTUBE]



Muy bueno, me lo pasaron por WhatsApp 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juan35 (24 May 2014)

wEBS que me parecen interesantes:

Market In&Out - Technical Stock Screener

Dividendes grandes capitalisations â€¢ Bourse actions Europe


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 May 2014)

la semana que viene será decisiva seguramente en NVAX. 

Merece la pena investigarla, y todo apunta a que va a caer un buen contrato por parte de Arabia Saudí para vacunar a miles de peregrinos que irán a la meca este verano contra el virus respiratorio MERS. 
Esta semana se ha calentado bastante. Para el corto, medio y largo plazo NVAX.


----------



## Xiux (24 May 2014)

Buenas tardes desde Oviedo., que hoy gane el mejor.......... Por supuesto, el Cholo ;-)

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (24 May 2014)

Primero la excusa, un AT de Iberdrola serio y exhaustivo. Ni yo lo hubiera podido hacer mejor, esto es saber interpretar una gráfica.







Iberdrola pugna por superar sus niveles de máximos anuales y la zona de resistencia confluyente que supone el nivel de los *5,20€*, que corresponden también a los máximos de 2011. 

Si lo consigue con un buen apoyo de volumen, el siguiente objetivo para el valor estará en buscar la zona de los *5,50€*, para después buscar la proyección de los *6,00€* en un plazo temporal superior, manteniendo el esquema de subida ordenada con apoyo en su zona de soporte para las consolidaciones. 
El nivel sobre los *4,70€* y su dilatación hasta la zona de los *4,50€* son la zona relevante a vigilar en caso de que no se consiga superar el actual de nivel de resistencia para activar la entrada en un escenario lateral que mantendría el sesgo positivo en tanto no perdiera la zona de los *4,20€*. 
De ahí hasta la zona de los *3,80€* es la referencia clave para no entrar en un escenario correctivo, que se vería confirmada con la pérdida de la zona de los *3,60€*. Por ahora esta opción sigue presentando muy poca probabilidad de ocurrir.
Iberdrola, camino de los 6 euros

-------------

y ahora a lo que interesa de verdad:

ole, ole oleeeeeeeeeee!!
Cholo Simeoneeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

Las puertas del infierno se han abierto!!

Tono con ATs!! Corred!


iberdrola es del bunch que se salva de malas pintas por gráfico, SAN era otro.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2014)




----------



## Chila (24 May 2014)

Y lo bien que estabamos sin que nadie hablase de ibe.
Gol de Bale, a 3,40 en apuestas.
Mejor que meter la pasta en ciertos chicharros infectos.


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

yo preveo un final bronca con expulsados y dejando la imagen de madrid a la altura de su alcaldesa

el resultado? me da igual


----------



## Hannibal (24 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo preveo un final bronca con expulsados y dejando la imagen de madrid a la altura de su alcaldesa
> 
> el resultado? me da igual



Eso solo pasa con lo de los valors y el seny, aquí habrá mucho pique y tal pero al acabar el partido se acabo todo. Ya se demostró en liga y copa.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (24 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso solo pasa con lo de los valors y el seny, aquí habrá mucho pique y tal pero al acabar el partido se acabo todo. Ya se demostró en liga y copa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Eso que se lo digan al Cono, que por sus broncas en los derbies verá al Mundial en el sofá...

@ane: según Carlos María los chocolateros pueden irse a 1,44


----------



## Tono (24 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Las puertas del infierno se han abierto!!
> 
> Tono con ATs!! Corred!
> 
> ...



para decir que se puede ir a los 6 y también bajar a los 3,60 pasando por la zona de los 4,50 yo creo que no hace falta tanta raya.

Sí, yo también creo que los de siempre montarán tangana, el de siempre llorará como una baby y será el último partido de Casillas como capitán

...la ciudad de Madrid estará por supuesto maravillosamente representada:


----------



## mpbk (24 May 2014)

yo he metido 50€ por el real madrid......

y en realidad me da igual quien gane.


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

... dijo:


> Eso que se lo digan al Cono, que por sus broncas en los derbies verá al Mundial en el sofá...
> 
> @ane: según Carlos María los chocolateros pueden irse a 1,44



yo también lo creo. 

pero indicadores apuntan rebote PARECE.

Pero cuidado. de momento estamos en fibo50. 1.42 es fibo62


----------



## ... (24 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo también lo creo.
> 
> pero indicadores apuntan rebote PARECE.
> 
> Pero cuidado. de momento estamos en fibo50. 1.42 es fibo62



Lo esperaremos más abajo pues, a ver si entrase la orden, mi estrategia es más a medio-largo plazo.


P.D.: Aúpa Atleti!!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

... dijo:


> Lo esperaremos más abajo pues, a ver si entrase la orden, mi estrategia es más a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> 
> P.D.: Aúpa Atleti!!!



entonces si vas a largo vigila el precio del cacao. que lleva mal año. a ver si baja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Entro, leo a polacos resentidos y me voy a casa de unos amigos a disfrutar un partido épico.



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (24 May 2014)

Di María, CR7, Benzemá y G. Bale .....

Ojalá no se tanteen demasiado y veamos un partido épico


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2014)

Estoy atacado:8:

Al final lo veo en casa, lo más barato que me ofrecieron fue de 800 euros)

Hay que joderse lo pesimista que soy para estas cosas, al reves que cuando compro acciones::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2014)

todo preparido para el partidazo , real mandril versus atletico de mandril :Baile:

las chelitas el chorizo , las aceitunitas , filetitos etc :rolleye: partidazo cena ::

hoy al final no voy a apoyar al atletico , solo al buen futbol :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (24 May 2014)

Hoy con el atletico! Es lo que tiene ser antimadridista...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 May 2014)

2-1

benzema + ronaldo y torres


----------



## Topongo (24 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2-1
> 
> benzema + ronaldo y torres



Torres??? Será el brandy que se ha tomado. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (24 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, leo a polacos resentidos y me voy a casa de unos amigos a disfrutar un partido épico.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



deseo que hacia las 22:30h estés cagándote en todo ::

... y también espero no comerme un owned :rolleye:

Escribe un atletico de 'siempre'
Siempre=166h


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2014)

Una pena jugar sin los dos mejores jugadores del equipo:ouch:


----------



## Chila (24 May 2014)

Exitazo de la placenta de yegua.

---------- Post added 24-may-2014 at 20:59 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Una pena jugar sin los dos mejores jugadores del equipo:ouch:



Respect. Gabi y Courtois son mas importantes.


----------



## egarenc (24 May 2014)

de momento bien, Modric y CR no la huelen. Hoy marca Villa


----------



## Topongo (24 May 2014)

Sergio ramos debería pedir perdón por el retraso

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Exitazo de la placenta de yegua.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2014 at 20:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Se me ha entendido.... Mete en el partido a arda y Costa.... La cosa cambia. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (24 May 2014)

alaaaaaaaa :ouch:

a tomar por culo la désima



Topongo dijo:


> Sergio ramos debería pedir perdón por el retraso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



qué dices, si ya ha escrito hasta su biografía


----------



## egarenc (24 May 2014)

bueno, ahora lo importante es llegar a la media parte con el 0-1

---------- Post added 24-may-2014 at 21:24 ----------

añado: jugar la final de Champions con el portero suplente no es de recibo


----------



## Tono (24 May 2014)

qué coladero, esa defensa

el próximo lo mete Cointrao


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2014)

Atléticos, aprieten el culo como si de un stop loss se tratase.... Argggg

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (24 May 2014)

muy superior atletico.


----------



## mpbk (24 May 2014)

venga ahora otro gol madrid y gano la porra.

jajajaja k bueno soy


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2014)

Puto Madrid y puta ......!

Força Atletí coño..... cantidad de chusma que hay por estos lares, han salido todas las putas ratas de las cloaca cuando ha marcado Bobo Ramos.


----------



## Xiux (24 May 2014)

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Decepcionado me has r3v3....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Xiux (24 May 2014)

lo mejor.de cada casa 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Yeah men!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (24 May 2014)

venga, madrid win....

e ganao la porra jajajajaj,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Ratitaaaaaaaaas LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (24 May 2014)

al de la porra


----------



## egarenc (24 May 2014)

Hay que joderse reve, esta noche no duermo, puta terrassa madridista


----------



## mpbk (24 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> al de la porra



 gano la del resultado final,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Chavalesh.... shut the fuck up and hail the champion'

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2014)

Muy injusta la historia con el atleti. 

Se repite lo del 74.

Una pena. 

Aun así gracias atleti por este año y forzá atleti siempre. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Porra: 4-1 gana el Real. Hat trick de CR7



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ese 4-1 ::::::

Un orgullo haber visto al Atlético de Madrid. Podría haber sido un digno y merecido campeón

El Real ha ganado por fe y cojones.

*Hala Madrid
*


----------



## Chila (24 May 2014)

injustisimo.
Eso si, lo de la placenta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2014)

Chila, jugar con brujeria tiene sus peligros

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Chila (24 May 2014)

Lo peligroso es poner a un lesionado y quedarte sin cambios para cuando hace falta.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2014)

Al Atlético de Madrid no se le puede recriminar nada. Lo más normal es que hubiese ganado la copa.

Se agranda la leyenda de Pupas pero tiene mi respeto y admiración ad eternum.


----------



## Tono (25 May 2014)

Ya están dando la murga aquí con los petardos y los claxon.

Daría la enhorabuena a los madridistas, pero mi orgullo herido me lo impide.

Si algún día salgo de pobre, le voy a meter cortos a ACS hasta que Pandoro pida tiempo muerto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo peligroso es poner a un lesionado y quedarte sin cambios para cuando hace falta.



es que eso ha sido una cagada.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## amago45 (25 May 2014)

... ... y van diez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)




----------



## Chila (25 May 2014)

Por cierto, un poco patetico Florentino.
El Madrid, como siempre deberia ser el madrid, con esa fe infinita hasta el final.
El club mas grande del mundo.
Y el Atleti enorme, de sacarse el sombrero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

Desatino florentino es asi....:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Krim (25 May 2014)

Pobre Atleti. Una vez más, el Mal venció al Bien. .

Simeone, aprende de esto: La magufada de la placenta de yegua no te llevó a ninguna parte. Por lo demás, mi respeto a mi admiración a este magnífico líder, entrenador, y caballero. Ojalá hubiera mil como tú por el mundo.


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

no sé si lo he soñado, pero a eso de las 12 estaba en un bar y he visto al presidente del madrid, que es el de ACS, abrazandose con un tío con gafas, que se parecía a Aznar. Y como que ha ido a buscarle.

no será verdad, no?

putos petardos, hace falta ser subnormal e hioputa, con la de niños pequeños y perros que viven delante el parque de mi casa. Ahora ladridos.


----------



## Montegrifo (25 May 2014)

Tiernas gacelas siguiendo el camino de migas de pan... A algunos les tienen que estar chirriando los dientes con el banquete que les espera
Me ayudais a hacer una cartera de valores? - Rankia


----------



## amago45 (25 May 2014)

... ... a votar y tal


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

Por favor,antes de ir a votar escuchar el podcast de Trevijano del dia 24.Yo no voy a votar y tengo razones fundamentadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por favor,antes de ir a votar escuchar el podcast de Trevijano del dia 24.Yo no voy a votar y tengo razones fundamentadas.



Ponzi, hay abstención pasiva (trevijanismo) y activa (escaños en blanco), ambas respetables. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, hay abstención pasiva (trevijanismo) y activa (escaños en blanco), ambas respetables.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Esto es como la bolsa,cada votante tiene que decidir por si mismo.Lo que si puedo hacer es dar una pista de lo que a mi me ha convencido, pero la decision final es personal e intransferible.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2014)

*Blancos días
*






Vayan a votar por mí 8:

Mi desafección por el país y su destino son máximas e irreversibles.

Pasé el Rubicón, la lucha no está precisamente en las urnas :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> deseo que hacia las 22:30h estés cagándote en todo ::
> 
> ... y también espero no comerme un owned :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Entro, cito el primer mensaje que tenia que leer, felicito a todos los madridistas del foro, sobre todo el pirata y el angel de capitalipsis, y me voy.

Hala Madrid!!!! 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536997-de-votar-tienes-que-ver-este-video-luego-decides.html


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sergio ramos debería pedir perdón por el retraso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, me iba a ir pero, tras leer este comentario... :fiufiu:
Sigo leyendo a ver que me encuentro.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, hay abstención pasiva (trevijanismo) y activa (escaños en blanco), ambas respetables.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Me acabo de ver el video y la verdad es una forma de protesta muy interesante.

De momento solo me han convencido estas tres opciones y yo he optado por la primera

-Abstención
-eeb
-Red


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acabo de ver el video y la verdad es una forma de protesta muy interesante.
> 
> De momento solo me han convencido estas tres opciones y yo he optado por la primera
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

aqui uno que lo ha hecho por la tercera (Red). He buscado la papeleta y no la encontraba. Resulta que sospechosamente alguién había colocado una distinta en el montón. Si tenía alguna duda, se ha terminado de resolver en ese segundo.

Siento lo del atleti. Lo de Flo y Ansar sin comentarios. :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> aqui uno que lo ha hecho por la tercera (Red). He buscado la papeleta y no la encontraba. Resulta que sospechosamente alguién había colocado una distinta en el montón. Si tenía alguna duda, se ha terminado de resolver en ese segundo.
> 
> Siento lo del atleti. Lo de Flo y Ansar sin comentarios. :vomito:



Mirar con atencion el siguiente video desde el min 4:30 y atender a todos los comentarios y reacciones, creo que aquí todos quedan reflejados

[YOUTUBE]7mbr8oHJAUA[/YOUTUBE]

Le tienen una quina que no es ni medio normal


----------



## Janus (25 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por favor,antes de ir a votar escuchar el podcast de Trevijano del dia 24.Yo no voy a votar y tengo razones fundamentadas.




Votar?, a cualquiera de esos hijosdeputa pperros socialistas de la zona derecha del comunismo?.

No gracias, estoy lejos pero sigo leyendo y oliendo la miserable actitud de esa gentuza sin aptitud ni moral.


----------



## jayco (25 May 2014)

Bueno, despues de 1000 millones han conseguido ganar un copa de europa. Un ROI interesante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

Me encanta el olor de la bilis polaca por la mañana....LOL



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Entro, cito el primer mensaje que tenia que leer, felicito a todos los madridistas del foro, sobre todo el pirata y el angel de capitalipsis, y me voy.
> 
> Hala Madrid!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Me sumo a sus felicitaciones a los Madridistas (incluido el pirata, a pesar de su ultrasurismo ofensivo exacerbado), que lo cortés no quita lo valiente :rolleye:. 

También a los Atléticos, lo de ayer no es de pupas, es de que el Madrid tiene eso, los tuvo metidos en su area hasta el final, y alguno tenia que caer....igualico que el barça el otro día, vamos! ::

Edit: se me olvidaba Hannibal


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 May 2014)

Bueno me logueo... Felicito a todos esos que no les gusta el furboh, porque tuvieron una razon para no ver la tele, mirar el internec, leer el periodicoh y aprovechar una preciosa tarde/noche de sabado para irse al cine, cenar tranquilamete con su contraparte, leer un poco mas de ese libro olvidado que cuesta tanto acabar etc etc.

Me pongo el chubasquero anti-lluvia acida.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2014)

*Eterno Real Madrid*







Soy fan de los Iron Maiden ... y ahora más ::::::


----------



## atman (25 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno me logueo... Felicito a todos esos que no les gusta el furboh, porque tuvieron una razon para no ver la tele, mirar el internec, leer el periodicoh y aprovechar una preciosa tarde/noche de sabado para irse al cine, cenar tranquilamete con su contraparte, leer un poco mas de ese libro olvidado que cuesta tanto acabar etc etc.
> 
> Me pongo el chubasquero anti-lluvia acida.



No hay mejor momento para echar un polvete que el día de un partido señalado. Mientras oyes a los vecinos o transeuntes gritar o patear... te echas unas risas.


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es como la bolsa,cada votante tiene que decidir por si mismo.Lo que si puedo hacer es dar una pista de lo que a mi me ha convencido, pero la decision final es personal e intransferible.



Ponzi, mi lógica: PPSOE echan pestes sobre los partidos pequeños, ergo hay que votar a un partido pequeño. PPSOE no les veo especialmente preocupados por la abstención porque saben que les beneficia ya que sobretodo proviene de la gente desencantada que en caso de votar no lo haría a ellos....ergo, hay que ir a votar. EEB ya tiene dos votos.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (25 May 2014)

Por cierto, que no tenía muchas ganas de ir a votar. Pero ya que iba a por el pan y tal... pues... pues al llegar a la mesa se me han quitado las ganas del todo: la cabina estaba de adorno, ni un sola papeleta. Las papeletas estaban sobre una mesa cada paquete cogido con dos gomas , un interventor leyendo el periódico, otro pegado a la mesa de las papeleras y el presidente leyendo una revista.

Las papeletas de PNV y EH-Bildu estaban juntas en la esquina de la mesa más accesible, las de PPSOE por en medio de las agrupaciones regionales y las más "alternativas", léase Podemos, vox, red, en la otra esquina mezcladas con las falanguistas.

He ido a la cabina he mirado al interventor que estaba de pie, he mirado la mesa, le he vuelto a mirar a él... y me he marchado. 

Con ganas de llamar a la junta electoral. Pero ¿pa qué?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, que no tenía muchas ganas de ir a votar. Pero ya que iba a por el pan y tal... pues... pues al llegar a la mesa se me han quitado las ganas del todo: la cabina estaba de adorno, ni un sola papeleta. Las papeletas estaban sobre una mesa cada paquete cogido con dos gomas , un interventor leyendo el periódico, otro pegado a la mesa de las papeleras y el presidente leyendo una revista.
> 
> Las papeletas de PNV y EH-Bildu estaban juntas en la esquina de la mesa más accesible, las de PPSOE por en medio de las agrupaciones regionales y las más "alternativas", léase Podemos, vox, red, en la otra esquina mezcladas con las falanguistas.
> 
> ...




Eso se soluciona cogiendo 5 o 6 papeletas junto a la que realmente te interesa. Te metes en la cabina y nadie ve que papeleta de las 6 has metido en el sobre. 

En mi caso la he cogido delante de todos. Me da exactamente igual que sepan que he votado a Silva. Es más, casi que me enorgullezco de hacerlo en sus narices. 

EEB ? no me suena. Que partido es ese?


----------



## atman (25 May 2014)

EEB=escaños en blanco.

Claro que puedes coger 5-6 papeletas, pero para hacerlo fácil... se han preocupado de ponerles dos gomas bien apretaditas a cada taco... para que no tengas que cogerlas... sino casi-arrancarlas del taco... por eso me he largado.


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, que no tenía muchas ganas de ir a votar. Pero ya que iba a por el pan y tal... pues... pues al llegar a la mesa se me han quitado las ganas del todo: la cabina estaba de adorno, ni un sola papeleta. Las papeletas estaban sobre una mesa cada paquete cogido con dos gomas , un interventor leyendo el periódico, otro pegado a la mesa de las papeleras y el presidente leyendo una revista.
> 
> Las papeletas de PNV y EH-Bildu estaban juntas en la esquina de la mesa más accesible, las de PPSOE por en medio de las agrupaciones regionales y las más "alternativas", léase Podemos, vox, red, en la otra esquina mezcladas con las falanguistas.
> 
> ...



Joer Atman!!
*
VOTA HOMBRE, VOTA!!!*


----------



## Tono (25 May 2014)

Felicidades a todos los madrileños, ayer era una fiesta para el fútbol y lo de menos era quien ganara...inocho:

Otro voto más para EEB.
Como Atman también fuí por el pan. También fui a coger la papeleta, también estaba sobre una mesa y los interventoros mirando. Ni siquiera había cabina (y es una mesa donde somos sólo unos 170 votos).
Sí, da rabia que el anonimato no lo sea. Pero mi voto allí ha quedado.

Y hoy a la tarde, resignación Tono, resignación, tengo que acompañar a 3 como ésta:







...a un sitio como éste:







:ouch::ouch::ouch:

no sé si me disfrace de Joda y le meta con el bastón a cada otaku que se me ponga delante


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> EEB=escaños en blanco.
> 
> Claro que puedes coger 5-6 papeletas, pero para hacerlo fácil... se han preocupado de ponerles dos gomas bien apretaditas a cada taco... para que no tengas que cogerlas... sino casi-arrancarlas del taco... por eso me he largado.




Si unas gomitas ya nos impiden votar...:S


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, mi lógica: PPSOE echan pestes sobre los partidos pequeños, ergo hay que votar a un partido pequeño. PPSOE no les veo especialmente preocupados por la abstención porque saben que les beneficia ya que sobretodo proviene de la gente desencantada que en caso de votar no lo haría a ellos....ergo, hay que ir a votar. EEB ya tiene dos votos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Eso se soluciona cogiendo 5 o 6 papeletas junto a la que realmente te interesa. Te metes en la cabina y nadie ve que papeleta de las 6 has metido en el sobre.
> 
> En mi caso la he cogido delante de todos. Me da exactamente igual que sepan que he votado a Silva. Es más, casi que me enorgullezco de hacerlo en sus narices.
> 
> EEB ? no me suena. Que partido es ese?




eeb=escaños en blanco

[YOUTUBE]S8V229XJckU[/YOUTUBE]

El vórtice. 25-5 Votar o no votar, esa es la cuestión. en mp3 (13/05 a las 20:06:49) 01:15:11 3113567 - iVoox

Después de escuchar el debate entre el juez y Trevijano, estoy dudando, tengo ganas de verle en un cara a cara contra barroso


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2014)

Pues yo las he cogido y la verdad, ni he pensado si me miraban o que.

me la pela, vaya....

EEB....


----------



## Tono (25 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues yo las he cogido y la verdad, ni he pensado si me miraban o que.
> 
> me la pela, vaya....
> 
> EEB....



No es lo mismo votar en una mesa grande de una gran ciudad que en una aldea donde todos son conocidos. Te queda la sensación de que uno de tus derechos no se respeta.

No miento si digo que me llevó unos 5 minutos encontrar la papeleta sintiendo el aliento del interventor del PP en mi cogote (las del PP, PSOE y BloqueNGalego, las primeras y separadas del resto)


----------



## Chila (25 May 2014)

Yo aun no he ido, pero aqui siempre hay cabina, y con papeletas.
Pero lo que contais es intolerable.


----------



## Topongo (25 May 2014)

2 votos para eeb mas, toponga y servidor . Yo las he cogido con todo el orgullo del mundo. Casi con ganas de que se fijasen que no voto castuzos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2014)

feliz dia de la democracia chavalines inocho:

bueno vuelvo de votar a elpidio , con tres cojones y con gran chuleria cogi su papeleta :Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No es lo mismo votar en una mesa grande de una gran ciudad que en una aldea donde todos son conocidos. Te queda la sensación de que uno de tus derechos no se respeta.
> 
> No miento si digo que me llevó unos 5 minutos encontrar la papeleta sintiendo el aliento del interventor del PP en mi cogote (las del PP, PSOE y BloqueNGalego, las primeras y separadas del resto)



Tono, yo en tu caso cogía una de cada opción, si hay 30, pues 30. Si no hay cabina, en ese momento te entran ganas de orinar, con lo que vas al lavabo y sales con tu sobrecito en b ya preparado. Con el resto de papeletas te limpias el ass.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2014)

algunos dicen que es un día de fiesta democrática. Yo digo que es un día nefasto para la convivencia cívica de las personas normales que solo se preocupan de ganarse el pan honestamente y buscar lo mejor para los suyos.

Siempre que hay una fiesta, hay quien invita y hay invitados. Aquí se tiene muy claro el rol de cada uno.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> algunos dicen que es un día de fiesta democrática. Yo digo que es un día nefasto para la convivencia cívica de las personas normales que solo se preocupan de ganarse el pan honestamente y buscar lo mejor para los suyos.
> 
> Siempre que hay una fiesta, hay quien invita y hay invitados. Aquí se tiene muy claro el rol de cada uno.









Fiesta de la democracia ::::


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> algunos dicen que es un día de fiesta democrática. Yo digo que es un día nefasto para la convivencia cívica de las personas normales que solo se preocupan de ganarse el pan honestamente y buscar lo mejor para los suyos.
> 
> Siempre que hay una fiesta, hay quien invita y hay invitados. Aquí se tiene muy claro el rol de cada uno.



alguna fiesta que no paguemos los ciudadanos? cuantas borracheras, mariscadas, prostitutas de lujo, snifadas no habrán ido de nuestra cuenta.

---------- Post added 25-may-2014 at 15:27 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Fiesta de la democracia ::::



se habían agotado el resto?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> algunos dicen que es un día de fiesta democrática. Yo digo que es un día nefasto para la convivencia cívica de las personas normales que solo se preocupan de ganarse el pan honestamente y buscar lo mejor para los suyos.
> 
> Siempre que hay una fiesta, hay quien invita y hay invitados. Aquí se tiene muy claro el rol de cada uno.



ej que las personas normales tienen que convivir con las subnormales :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Hay que joderse reve, esta noche no duermo, puta terrassa madridista



Esta mañana después de votar y camino del gimnasio, todos los gitanos que te cruzas por la calle iban con una puta camiseta de ese equipo de hijos de puta castuzos.
A este país solo se le arregla tirando unas cuantas nukes. No queda nada que salvar, así que mejor arda todo.

Voy tomándome el almax para cuando vea los votos que han sacado los hijos de puta del PPSOE esta noche.

Qué puto asco de país. Espero que con la independencia toda esta puta gentuza se vaya al sur del Ebro.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2014)

calma reve muchacho , que es la fiesta de la democracia :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esta mañana después de votar y camino del gimnasio, todos los gitanos que te cruzas por la calle iban con una puta camiseta de ese equipo de hijos de puta castuzos.
> A este país solo se le arregla tirando unas cuantas nukes. No queda nada que salvar, así que mejor arda todo.
> 
> Voy tomándome el almax para cuando vea los votos que han sacado los hijos de puta del PPSOE esta noche.
> ...



Sólo con Almax no lo solucionas.

Hemos y estamos viviendo una depresión histórica, con la castuza robando a manos llenas y sentenciando a buena parte de la población. Esta tarde van a ser aprobados y confirmados en sus puestos.

Circulen, no hay esperanza.

Lo más sano psicológicamente es salirse de este puto sistema extractivo y dejar que se devoren entre ellos como zombies jambrientos.

Amén


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2014)

no te sobra razon bertok , no te sobra razon :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Fiesta de la democracia ::::



esto con Franco no pasaba


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo con Almax no lo solucionas.
> 
> Hemos y estamos viviendo una depresión histórica, con la castuza robando a manos llenas y sentenciando a buena parte de la población. Esta tarde van a ser aprobados y confirmados en sus puestos.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo en la parte política, pero lo que dice Reve me parece que es para reportarlo. Llamar gitanos despectivamente a gente que lleva simplemente una camiseta de fútbol y decir que "Espero que con la independencia toda esta puta gentuza se vaya al sur del Ebro", creo qeu queda claro que no se refiere a los castuzos o a los votantes de casta, sino a aficionados al fútbol sin más. Cada uno de ellos con una ideología politica distinta, estoy seguro. Alguno incluso independentista conozco.

Yo soy muy madridista, también anticulé, pero nunca he insultado a ningún aficionado del Barça y mucho menos del Atlético. Si empezamos a mezclar estos temas mal vamos; ayer estuve toda la noche por el centro de Madrid y había muchos grupos de amigos con camisetas de ambos equipos, todo muy tranquilo - sin incidentes quiero decir, porque había mucho pique de cánticos - pero así da gusto. Nuestros enemigos no llevan una camiseta de fútbol, sino coche oficial y escolta.


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en la parte política, pero lo que dice Reve me parece que es para reportarlo. Llamar gitanos despectivamente a gente que lleva simplemente una camiseta de fútbol y decir que "Espero que con la independencia toda esta puta gentuza se vaya al sur del Ebro", creo qeu queda claro que no se refiere a los castuzos o a los votantes de casta, sino a aficionados al fútbol sin más. Cada uno de ellos con una ideología politica distinta, estoy seguro. Alguno incluso independentista conozco.
> 
> Yo soy muy madridista, también anticulé, pero nunca he insultado a ningún aficionado del Barça y mucho menos del Atlético. Si empezamos a mezclar estos temas mal vamos; ayer estuve toda la noche por el centro de Madrid y había muchos grupos de amigos con camisetas de ambos equipos, todo muy tranquilo - sin incidentes quiero decir, porque había mucho pique de cánticos - pero así da gusto. Nuestros enemigos no llevan una camiseta de fútbol, sino coche oficial y escolta.




no nos rasguemos las vestiduras, a mi tambien me toca los cojones que cuando el madrid le gana al barça, a los que somos seguidores de los segundos se nos tilde como putos polacos. Mezclando fumbol con poltica, vamos. Entiendo que por ejemplo a Tono o a Janus p.e. eso se la suda, pero a mi me toca la fibra. Sea o no sea independentista, es mi tierra. Quiero decir, que a mi que me llamen gitano por llevar una camiseta del barça, pues que quieres que te diga, casi que lo veo simpático. Como a los indios, que cantaban ayer.


----------



## pirivi-parava (25 May 2014)

Te apoyo totalmente, tengo ya unas ganas de independizarme de mis padres, y que se vayan de una puta vez su casa y me dejen 
lo que gano ..., para mí.
lo que ganan ellos ..., para mí.
los impuestos de lo que les vendo ..., para mí.
las subvenciones europeas que pillen ..., para mí.
y un mohón ..., para mí.

y si me dicen mis hermanos que no quieren eso supongo que el que deberá de irse al norte de ¿donde? seré yo :cook::cook:


----------



## sinnombrex (25 May 2014)

Creo que reve expresaba la situacion que se vive en España, la gente se preocupa mas del futbol que de otras cosas mas importantes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Creo que reve expresaba la situacion que se vive en España, la gente se preocupa mas del futbol que de otras cosas mas importantes.



Expreso el asco que me da esta sociedad, el asco de que millones de personas voten a los chorizos de los sobres del PP, a los ladrones de los cursos de formación del PSOE y a los mierdas mariscadores de los sindicatos.

Expreso asco por la puta chusma que vive en este país, nacional y extranjera, que viven de los 400€ y van a parasitar los servicios sociales, pero cuando un equipo de fútbol gana una torneo de petanca pueden quemar en pirotecnia el 25% de esos 400€ mensuales.

Solo espero empezar a ver la sangre en las calles de todos culpables de esta situación. Y espero verlo pronto.


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

foto hecha en la cabina, y he dejado allí el papel como pista


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 May 2014)




----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2014)

Soros dumped banks, bought tech, gold miners in first quarter

La hora de los metales se acerca.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Soros dumped banks, bought tech, gold miners in first quarter
> 
> La hora de los metales se acerca.



hmm si mal no recuerdo mire el oro y no tenia mano fuerte entrando esta semana...


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

noticia para recordar lo que viene:

El FROB tiene v?a libre para vender el 60,9% que conserva en Bankia,Banca. Expansi?n.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

Reve, te falta cagarte en la puta madre de los hdp que hacen que la ITV, ir al Palau o desplazarte por autovía te salga mas caro para que.sus castucillos vivan la vida loca a base.de farlopa y cava  La vida sería un 'tres percent' mas barato

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reve, te falta cagarte en la puta madre de los hdp que hacen que la ITV, ir al Palau o desplazarte por autovía te salga mas caro para que.sus castucillos vivan la vida loca a base.de farlopa y cava  La vida sería un 'tres percent' mas barato
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Llevo 30 años diciendo que los de CiU son más castuzos, más de derechas y más corruptos que los del PP.
Hay que ser gilipollas para votar a esa gentuza.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llevo 30 años diciendo que los de CiU son más castuzos, más de derechas y más corruptos que los del PP.
> Hay que ser gilipollas para votar a esa gentuza.



Los políticos compran a sus votantes con el dinero de quienes no les votan. Tal cual.


----------



## jopitxujo (25 May 2014)

Aquí otro voto para Escaños en Blanco.


Si la sociedad de este país tuviera el nivel medio que se ve en este hilo, aún viendo las diferencias que hay entre unos y otros, mejor nos irían las cosas.

Pero hay mucho borrego.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Felicidades a todos los madrileños, ayer era una fiesta para el fútbol y lo de menos era quien ganara...inocho:
> 
> Otro voto más para EEB.
> Como Atman también fuí por el pan. También fui a coger la papeleta, también estaba sobre una mesa y los interventoros mirando. Ni siquiera había cabina (y es una mesa donde somos sólo unos 170 votos).
> ...



tono, sabeis que es un "otaku"?????
creo que están usando un poco mal la definición "intrínseca" de lo que significa ser un otaku....

yo he cogido la papeleta directamente y me la pela quien estuviera mirando... lo que me ha parecido curioso es que en mi colegio todos los interventores que estaban en las mesas eran del PP, no se si esto es legal...


----------



## Chila (25 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esta mañana después de votar y camino del gimnasio, todos los gitanos que te cruzas por la calle iban con una puta camiseta de ese equipo de hijos de puta castuzos.
> A este país solo se le arregla tirando unas cuantas nukes. No queda nada que salvar, así que mejor arda todo.
> 
> Voy tomándome el almax para cuando vea los votos que han sacado los hijos de puta del PPSOE esta noche.
> ...



Si este es el talante de los que os vais a quedar, apañados estamos.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Los políticos compran a sus votantes con el dinero de quienes no les votan. Tal cual.



que tal Janus por Usa te quedas definitivamente?
muy buena frase por cierto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2014)

Madre mia con pablito, su foto en las papeletas...:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

ACS propone a la junta una ampliación de capital de 366 millones máximo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

Reve si te he malinterpretado mis disculpas.

@ponzi creo que era, no eres el único al que le ha pasado lo de las papeletas, pero éste sí protestó: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/537272-he-ido-a-votar-y-esto-que-me-encuentro.html


----------



## amago45 (25 May 2014)

Que miedito Francia ... LePen y tal

... menos mal que seguimos a nuestras cositas ...


----------



## ane agurain (25 May 2014)

Europa se rompe


a ver la bolsa mañana


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Que miedito Francia ... LePen y tal



Miedo ninguno. Esto demuestra que la gente empieza a despertar de matrix, y que el buenrollismo y los derechos para todos duran lo que la buena marcha de la economía. Es muy fácil pedir paguitas y tener contentos a todos cuando se paga con el dinero de los demás, pero cuando éste se acaba la concordia y la paz (también entre paises, no sólo a nivel social) se acaba.

Cada vez me temo más que nos tocará vivir tiempos interesantes... desafortunadamente.


----------



## Robopoli (25 May 2014)

Entro, veo el malrollito generado y los insultos y me deslogueo hasta que se os pasé la tontería.
Lo siento reve pero me parece una auténtica sobrada y totalmente fuera de tono tu comentario.
Saludos


----------



## amago45 (25 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Miedo ninguno. Esto demuestra que la gente empieza a despertar de matrix, y que el buenrollismo y los derechos para todos duran lo que la buena marcha de la economía. Es muy fácil pedir paguitas y tener contentos a todos cuando se paga con el dinero de los demás, pero cuando éste se acaba la concordia y la paz (también entre paises, no sólo a nivel social) se acaba.
> 
> Cada vez me temo más que nos tocará vivir tiempos interesantes... desafortunadamente.



... menos mal que ya no hay austrohúngaros para asesinar ... 
... veo que retrocedemos 100 años

Briefing para mañana:
- ajustar stops
- agilizar los papeles para el asilo político en Costa Rica ...


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ... menos mal que ya no hay austrohúngaros para asesinar ...
> ... veo que retrocedemos 100 años
> 
> Briefing para mañana:
> ...



No creo que sea para tanto. Esto de las.elecciones no es nada que no se pueda arreglar con impresora. Y en la.vida real no, pero en bolsa la impresora es tu amiga (al menos al principio claro :.


----------



## amago45 (25 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No creo que sea para tanto. Esto de las.elecciones no es nada que no se pueda arreglar con impresora. Y en la.vida real no, pero en bolsa la impresora es tu amiga (al menos al principio claro :.



Francia me da pavor porque es país fundador, y parece estar en contra de la Unión. Y su economía parece ser un bluff
Veremos como va la noche y como abrimos mañana


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2014)

Me explayo un poco mas, yo creo que esto lo daban por descontado. Europa aun tiene la qe en la manga, drogui lo usara en junio y luego... pues ya veremos. Pero los usanos ni eso aunque sigan imprimiendo a saco, los efectos ya no se notan tanto. Algo tendrán que hacer.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Francia me da pavor porque es país fundador, y parece estar en contra de la Unión. Y su economía parece ser un bluff
> Veremos como va la noche y como abrimos mañana



Acabo de oir a Le pen y ha dicho, "que Francia no quiere someterse a la autoridad de comisarios que no han sido elegidos por sufragio"
Eso es lo que ha dicho y eso se tacha de antidemocrático ehhh y no señor, lo antidemocrático es lo que llevan haciendo los Európedos desde el minuto uno del segundo tiempo de la UE
Por que las naciones tienen que someterse a las leyes de unos "tecnócratas" que los ciudadanos, soberanos de esas naciones, no han autorizado?


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Miedo ninguno. Esto demuestra que la gente empieza a despertar de matrix, y que el buenrollismo y los derechos para todos duran lo que la buena marcha de la economía. Es muy fácil pedir paguitas y tener contentos a todos cuando se paga con el dinero de los demás, pero cuando éste se acaba la concordia y la paz (también entre paises, no sólo a nivel social) se acaba.
> 
> Cada vez me temo más que nos tocará vivir tiempos interesantes... desafortunadamente.



La gente se ha dado cuenta que ya no hay pan, solo queda el circo y los payasos hace tiempo que dejaron de hacer gracia.Mi sueño es que con el tiempo pp y el psoe se vean obligados a pactar una gran coalicion,ese sera su fin...Hasta q no vean muchos votantes del pp que en la papeleta ponga ppsoe y en letras bien rojas con el eslogan zp y valenciano son mis idolos y hasta el fin les seguire, esto no va a cambiar


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La gente se ha dado cuenta que ya no hay pan, solo queda el circo y los payasos hace tiempo que dejaron de hacer gracia.Mi sueño es que con el tiempo pp y el psoe se vean obligados a pactar una gran coalicion,ese sera su fin...Hasta q no vean muchos votantes del pp que en la papeleta ponga ppsoe y en letras bien rojas con el eslogan zp y valenciano son mis idolos y hasta el fin les seguire, esto no va a cambiar



los medios ya se encargaran de argumentarlo como lo único bueno para el futuro del país y bla bla bla :bla:.

Seamos serios, lo único que puede resquebrajar el regimen es que nos eliminen en la fase de grupos del mundial y que el año que viene ningun equipo español llegue a semifinales en europa...bueno, eso o que se airee que la Trotona y Burralcaba tienen una relación sentimental :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2014)

ERC ha arrasado lo que implica que aquí la legión oriental abandona el barco. A pagar los AVEs Madrid-culo del mundo, con vuestro puto dinero.
Qué Florentino siga abrazando a Aznar, pero esos abrazos no se pagarán con dinero catalán.
Adéu!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (25 May 2014)

Antes de ir al sobre


Ni décima ni hostias


GORA EIBAR !!!!!!!


----------



## Xiux (25 May 2014)

Que fácil es gobernar cuando de la fuente brota agua sin restricciones, incluso hasta se podía derrochar, nadie se acordaba en esa época de partidos de izquierdas estilo Maduro ni de la extrema derecha, ahora cuando ya no hay para mantener ese nivel de vida buscan a cualquier aladino en cualquier lámpara, a cualquier precio.

Globalización, es lo que hay, toca palmar nivel de vida, asimilarlo por cojones, caeran partidos de toda la vida, y saldrán iluminados que nos llevarán a fórmulas populistas de pésimos resultados, el final..... será el mismo, equiparar nuestro nivel de vida por efecto de la globalización


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ERC ha arrasado lo que implica que aquí la legión oriental abandona el barco. A pagar los AVEs Madrid-culo del mundo, con vuestro puto dinero.
> Qué Florentino siga abrazando a Aznar, pero esos abrazos no se pagarán con dinero catalán.
> Adéu!!!!



Ves a la itv a revisar la vista y al palau de la musica al oido porque erc es casta, aqui no salimos del pozo.
El tripartito fue una casa de putas a lo grande


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

Mañana a recoger algo francés con el supuesto palo que puede caer.... Peugeot en 9...

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 May 2014)

Ahí, reve ¡con seny, con seny!

¿Cómo será eso de sentirse abusado y violeteado desde pequeñico? Así se crean esas cosas, claro.

En fin, creo que aquí se habla de otras cosas, pero si se va a naciodigital.cat o por esos lares digitales seguro que le caen los me gustas a chorro (tendrán una plantilla de ¿megusteros? :8

Sort


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2014)

A ver que tal se portan mañana Pandoro y el Oso Guanoso...

:::


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (26 May 2014)

Ojito al hostión que se puede llevar el Euro.

La mayoria absoluta GrupoPopular+GrupoSocialdemocrata en el parlamento Europeo está a punto de saltar por los aires.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2014)

al guano ya pedazos de subhumanos , escoria de la humanidad :no:


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Buenos días
Leo en Investing.com que Draghi habla a las 10 ... ... gallina de piel


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Leo en Investing.com que Draghi habla a las 10 ... ... gallina de piel



O justo lo contrario. Viendo el resultado de las europeas, no veo imposible que salga con el discurso: aquí va a haber dinero para todos, Europa es la leche, los bancos y los ciudadanos todos vamos a ser más ricos que el rey Midas.

Es más, lo veo probable.


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Supongo que Dronji pondrá algo de carne en el asador son unos resultadoa muy antieurocasta o se ponen las pilas o en la siguiente ya la cagan directamente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 08:34 ----------

Arriba esas enagases coño

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Supongo que Dronji pondrá algo de carne en el asador son unos resultadoa muy antieurocasta o se ponen las pilas o en la siguiente ya la cagan directamente
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Lo dije ayer y lo repito, printer is your friend. Excepto para el sr. anus claro 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

Buen día, se reían de el ministro kicichof, el.de argentina, pero poniendo al lado a Pablo Iglesias, encontrar si podéis las 7 diferencias 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Parece que toda la deuda periférica mejora tras las elecciones. A ver que hace hoy la banca


----------



## Chila (26 May 2014)

Supermario al rescate o que???


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

A droji le tocaba hablar? O es no programada 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos cortos nasdaq100 3653 futuro en 3682 :: por lo menos hiba con poca carga :: y abrimos cortos ibex 10600 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> A droji le tocaba hablar? O es no programada
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Parece que habla a las 10am ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano ya pedazos de subhumanos , escoria de la humanidad :no:



pero que dice este mamon


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2014)

Sinceramente, esto sí que no me lo esperaba yo.

Esperaba bajadas.

Se ve que no tengo NPI


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Es que depende de como leas el resultado.

Para mí la pregunta es: ¿van a poder seguir mangoneando? Por supuesto. ¿corre peligro alguna de las políticas hasta ahora desarrolladas? No.

Pues pa'rriba.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sinceramente, esto sí que no me lo esperaba yo.
> 
> Esperaba bajadas.
> 
> Se ve que no tengo NPI




Es lo de siempre. Subiditas para tranquilizar al personal y pescar alguna gacelas antes de la caida al infierno. :bla:


----------



## inversobres (26 May 2014)

Esa vuelta a minimos mensuales...espera que tengo esto al reves::.

Vamos a catar los maximos, los del dax ya estan, a ver el ibex. Algo estan adelantando/engañando, esta semana va a haber movida.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Viernes y tal
> 
> Rebotando
> 
> ...



Vengo a recoger mi owned y a ver los toros desde la barrera, me meto la bola de cristal en un sitio oculto y ya tal. Aquí ganamos todos, hasta los alcistas:
-Gana el Madrid porque metió mas goles (aunque fuera en el descuento)
-Gana el Aleti porque ganó la liga (aunque tirara el partido)
-Gana la casta porque .... aun no lo se, pero se les ve contentos.
-Ganan los "rojos" porque ¿podemos?
-Ganan los fachas porque han ganado en otro lao.
-Ganan Escaños en Blanco y Elpisio, menos porque les han escondido las papeletas......
-Ganan los Ucranianos porque gana Willy Wonka (Chocolate y Natras para todos)
Y yo que pensaba que todo eso para la bolsa era, vendo y pa la saca.... ::
Pero en el fondo sigo pensando en el Sell in May. 
Feliz semana y fin de mes, ya queda menos para cobrar.


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

subiendo. yo tampoco.

a ver el AT qué dice


----------



## Krim (26 May 2014)

Llevamos media hora de sesión, señoritas. Da tiempo a reversal, re reversal y rere reversal si hace falta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

natraceutical llegando a linea de tendencia bajista de momento
la clave están en los 0,276


y nhh y enagas siguen up. soy un gallina

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 01:38 ----------

por AT, por arriba es que me da los 10.800, pero es que por abajo me da los 10.150 como poco. algo no está bien. puede ser una trampa?


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Esas enagases :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
con suerte la pillé en minimos minimos, aunque sigue peligrosilla
Ahora a ver si vemos el 22 más pronto que tarde...ç
y sino... pa los nietos... yo creo que en esta me quedaré hasta el dividendo... o el 22,50... no se que psará antes.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

Voy a hacer una consulta térnica, a ver si me confirmais o me liais más.
¿Qué vender esta semana para un gasto extra?
a- Fondo de Renta fija
b- APPLE
c- Gamesa
d- Telefónica
e- Gowex (con pérdidas)


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2014)

G morning!!


Hace dinco años, despues de elecciones hubo un peponeo acongojante durante toda la semana.

Abrochense el cinturón:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> G morning!!
> 
> 
> Hace dinco años, despues de elecciones hubo un peponeo acongojante durante toda la semana.
> ...



ya, pero está el PP europeo pierde 70 escaños y el ps europeo 10
aprox


deberíamos corregir un poco a los 10.600 en los próximos minutos

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 01:56 ----------

*VAMOS DROGUI, coño!!*

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 01:57 ----------

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMOOOOOS DROGUIIII

esa velaca! (corregido a 10.600, ahora podemos hacer cualquier cosa)


----------



## Namreir (26 May 2014)

Despues de los resultados de Renzi en Italia el QE a la europea esta mas que descartado.

Tomad posiciones.

La prima de riesgo se va a desplomar.

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 09:59 ----------

Vamos a subir como la espuma.


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

Zeltia anuncia el 'salto' de PharmaMar a Francia: prevé un aumento de las ventas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 May 2014)

Al final los de EB no han sacado ni uno... y ERC por primera vez es la mas votada en CAT...

el arbitro cabrón alargo a 5 lo que solamente era 3 min...

Enhorabuena a los hooligans y supporters del Florentino's "pelotazos inmobiliarios y fundimos la pasta hasta que por fin caiga la décima".

Ositos, no miréis el dax que os da algo. ::


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

Constancio (BCE): Mario Draghi no hablará sobre política monetaria hoy


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 May 2014)

Greece Sells 110 Beaches To Appease Troika, "Tell The Russians & Qataris To Hurry Up!" | Zero Hedge

podríamos formar una sociedad y entre todos comprar una playita en grecia, evidentemente, en multipropiedad.  
O podriamos ahorrar mas y esperar a que saquen la Alhambra a subasta. :: Piraton, ves hechando los numeros.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Zeltia anuncia el 'salto' de PharmaMar a Francia: prevé un aumento de las ventas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex




Tiene varias noticias buenas, a ver si poco a poco mejora por técnico.


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Greece Sells 110 Beaches To Appease Troika, "Tell The Russians & Qataris To Hurry Up!" | Zero Hedge
> 
> podríamos formar una sociedad y entre todos comprar una playita en grecia, evidentemente, en multipropiedad.
> O podriamos ahorrar mas y esperar a que saquen la Alhambra a subasta. :: Piraton, ves hechando los numeros.





Yo prefiero aquí, que por allá hay muchos terremotos. El sábado hubo uno de 6,5
Con la suerte que tenemos, compramos una y al día siguiente se la traga el mar fijo.



Nota: Pero si tenemos un gap de apertura sin cerrar!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Zeltia anuncia el 'salto' de PharmaMar a Francia: prevé un aumento de las ventas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Ane, como ves gas natural?


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ves gas natural?



todos los indicadores dicen UP, pero todos.
si rompe los 21,15 al cielo A PRIORI


edito, RSI no dice. ojo. pero los "juguetes", sí.


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el arbitro cabrón alargo a 5 lo que solamente era 3 min...



si había que alargar 3 minutos ... ... gol en el 92:48 y tal ... ... ...


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

el DAX si cierra como ahora, el rsi está rompiendo...
pero tiene un gap de apertura gordo


----------



## ... (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> si había que alargar 3 minutos ... ... gol en el 92:48 y tal ... ... ...



Dejad ya el dichoso fútbol...


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Voy a hacer una consulta térnica, a ver si me confirmais o me liais más.
> ¿Qué vender esta semana para un gasto extra?
> a- Fondo de Renta fija
> b- APPLE
> ...




A o E. Yo haría E.

AUnque si fuera a acertar seguro, pediría un préstamo de millones y me forraría.


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> si había que alargar 3 minutos ... ... gol en el 92:48 y tal ... ... ...
> 
> ]



Eso no es asi.

No se juega igual quedando 3 minutos que 5,luego el desarrollo del descuento no tiene por que ser igual. Con tres entran las prisas, la precipitación, nervios, ansiedad.....

En fin....un robo más:fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es asi.
> 
> No se juega igual quedando 3 minutos que 5,luego el desarrollo del descuento no tiene por que ser igual. Con tres entran las prisas, la precipitación, nervios, ansiedad.....
> 
> En fin....un robo más:fiufiu:



... hombre, no hay que quejarse, que si mi abuela tuviera ruedas ... 

Ya tendréis otra ocasión de ganarla, no os preocupéis, pero buscad otro finalista distinto y está hecho ... ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (26 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Greece Sells 110 Beaches To Appease Troika, "Tell The Russians & Qataris To Hurry Up!" | Zero Hedge
> 
> podríamos formar una sociedad y entre todos comprar una playita en grecia, evidentemente, en multipropiedad.
> O podriamos ahorrar mas y esperar a que saquen la Alhambra a subasta. :: Piraton, ves hechando los numeros.



Me pido elegir los visillos para la isla:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Buenos días y tal


----------



## mpbk (26 May 2014)

buena semana wapiximos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es asi.
> 
> No se juega igual quedando 3 minutos que 5,luego el desarrollo del descuento no tiene por que ser igual. Con tres entran las prisas, la precipitación, nervios, ansiedad.....
> 
> En fin....un robo más:fiufiu:



En condiciones normales,los del atleti estarian llorando por cualquier roce en el area del Madrid pidiendo un penalti pero como ni pisaron el area se tienen que conformar con el tiempo añadido para cumplir con su costumbre y poder hablar de robo ::


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2014)

...
... 
... 
... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

cuñita estamos haciendo intradía


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

AMPER, la presentación de la junta de accionistas de hoy

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


Lo importante, que están con fondos propios negativos y tienen que reestructurar el pasivo y los FFPP:


REESTRUCTURACIÓN DE LA DEUDA: PROCESO

1.Reducción valor nominal acción.
- Debido a desequilibrio patrimonial de la Compañía.
- Pasar de 1 euro a 0,05 céntimos por acción.

2.Aumentar capital social en 20,3 MM€.
- Ampliación con derecho de suscripción preferente.
- A valor nominal, 0,05 cent/acción, sin prima.
- Slon Capital, compromiso suscripción del 29,99% de los derechos de voto.

3.Emisión de deuda convertible.
- Dirigida a todos los accionistas.
- Importe: diferencia entre 15 MM€ y la cantidad suscrita por Slon Capital en la ampliación de capital anterior.
- Convertible al valor nominal de 5 cents/acción y sin prima de emisión.

4.Emisión de deuda convertible (warrants por capitalización de créditos).
- Importe aproximado 90 MM€.
- Convertible en 185 millones de acciones de 5 cents de valor nominal y con prima.


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuñita estamos haciendo intradía



Entre el comentario de antes del Gap de apertura y el de la cuña ahora esta usted hoy en plan jato... 
Tanto hablar de fútbol y nadie dice nada del Eibar que con cuatro perras, un estadio de 5000 personas, sin deudas y demás a primera?
A ver si tienen suerte y se mantienen el año que viene...


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

Poco Volumen, sin USA

Mientras que salgo de IBE en 5,18x y le allano el camino para que rompa resistencias en 5,21 y se vaya a 5,25 !!!

:-((((


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Pues que se olviden de ganar la liga el año que viene...

El Eibar hace historia y sube a Primera . El Correo


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entre el comentario de antes del Gap de apertura y el de la cuña ahora esta usted hoy en plan jato...
> Tanto hablar de fútbol y nadie dice nada del Eibar que con cuatro perras, un estadio de 5000 personas, sin deudas y demás a primera?
> A ver si tienen suerte y se mantienen el año que viene...





Yo no he dicho que caigamos  Solo que corregiriamos a 10.600 como ha pasado. Y ahora a esperar a USA.

Desde luego, las votaciones de ayer en Europa no son buenas para USA ni de lejos.


NTC ha hecho lo mismo que NAT el otro día, la han llevado a la resistencia


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 May 2014)

Buenos días, estamos a pocos días de que venzan los 90 días de rigor desde la venta del gran paquetón de Bankia. Si no lo he visto mal, fue el 28 de febrero. A partir de ahí se abre la veda a nuevos movimientos.


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entre el comentario de antes del Gap de apertura y el de la cuña ahora esta usted hoy en plan jato...
> Tanto hablar de fútbol y nadie dice nada del Eibar que con cuatro perras, un estadio de 5000 personas, sin deudas y demás a primera?
> A ver si tienen suerte y se mantienen el año que viene...



Perdón, no había llegado a su comentario... pero sí, efectivamente, todo un logro... piense que el Athletic y la Real andan a la que pillan... así que estos equipos modestos lo tienen complicado para hacer grupo majo... pero... ya vé...


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, estamos a pocos días de que venzan los 90 días de rigor desde la venta del gran paquetón de Bankia. Si no lo he visto mal, fue el 28 de febrero. A partir de ahí se abre la veda a nuevos movimientos.



ayer noche colgué un articulo sobre eso
o el sabado


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Poco Volumen, sin USA
> 
> Mientras que salgo de IBE en 5,18x y le allano el camino para que rompa resistencias en 5,21 y se vaya a 5,25 !!!
> 
> :-((((



::::::::::


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

En Enagas llevamos 2 horas rondando el 21,50, a ver si lo rompemos claramente de una vez y seguimos tirando... pero bueno no me voy a quejar

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 12:05 ----------

Hay que tenerlos muy gordos para entrar en Bkia, no se me ocurre un solo valor en todo el ibex con más peligro. En cuanto a tontoro y De guanos les de toca rejonazo...
OTra cosa es entrar justo después.... y me da que será un trap epica...


----------



## Xiux (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Enagas llevamos 2 horas rondando el 21,50, a ver si lo rompemos claramente de una vez y seguimos tirando... pero bueno no me voy a quejar
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 12:05 ----------
> 
> ...



A lo mejor si es entrada, cuando se abra la veda, y baje por debajo de 1,4 si es que llega a romper...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2014)

> La bolsa italiana se dispara tras el respaldo de las urnas a Renzi
> 10:38 - 26/05/2014Italia es la bolsa europea que más sube esta mañana (+2,42%) ante el claro respaldo electoral que recibió ayer su primer ministro, Matteo Renzi, en las urnas. El Partido Democrático que lidera ganó con un 33% de los votos mientras que la formación política de Beppe Grillo, el Movimiento 5 Estrellas, obtuvo el 25,5%.
> 
> El índice italiano, el FtseMIB, ha despertado con un importante hueco alcista en los 20.735 puntos. Esto quiere decir que, en la medida en que este hueco no se cierre, creemos que cualquier mínima corrección debería ser entendida como una oportunidad de compra con objetivo en los máximos anuales, 22.210 puntos.




Teniais que haber votado al PP...::


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> A lo mejor si es entrada, cuando se abra la veda, y baje por debajo de 1,4 si es que llega a romper...



Como simpre y ariesgo de zamparme un owned, yo la anterior me la comí enterita por suerte en pocos dias recuperó en un tiempo en el que bkia estaba "de moda"
Hoy están un 3% por debajo de lo que los institucionales compraron, para que entre alguien ahora , me da que el rejón no va a ser de 6% como la otra vez sino del 10 aprox.
Dime que gacelilla va a estar dentro una vez pasen los 90 dias... pues quizá los que la lleven desde 1€ yo personalmente ni con tu broker.
cuando se venda el paquete, pues a ver que pasa si recupera o sigue su decandencia y nos encontramos con un contrasplit sano y hacen un bankia 2.0.


----------



## Tono (26 May 2014)

Buenos días.

No hemos sacado ni un escaño con EB
pero tampoco se lo hemos dado a otro 

De cualquier manera no cambia nada en Europa. La mayoría da igual tenerla con el 100% de los votos que con el 51%. Los dos grandes grupos siguen teniendo el mando.
Lo que no quita que se ha marcado un punto de inflexión en España muy importante. Que el bipartidismo pueda dejar de existir es la mejor noticia política desde que se instauró la democracia.

Yo me apunto a comprar una isla griega. 
Constituímos una SICAV y/o grupo de inversión, del que humildemente acepto que me hagáis administrador universal y ya os tendré informados por el wasap... mientras me paso un par de meses, o tres, haciendo un tour por las islas griegas buscando el mejor precio.


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Subanmé esas Matildes !!! !!!

VozpÃ³puli - Joan Grau (EDM): â€œTelefÃ³nica estÃ¡ haciendo cosas positivas que al mercado le va a costar verâ€

A Telefónica la califica como la “gran apuesta”. “Creemos que están haciendo cosas positivas que va a costar que el mercado vea”. “El problema fundamental de su negocio era España, pero ahora están aplicando una política agresiva con el desarrollo de la fibra óptica para dar un servicio integral, lo que les permitirá mejorar la fidelización de sus clientes”. Y añade una razón fundamental a la hora de valorar a la compañía de telecomunicaciones. “Si el mercado español de renta variable tiene que volver a arrancar, Telefónica sería el gran valor sobre el que se fijarían los inversores extranjeros, si vieran mejoras en sus números”.


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Subanmé esas Matildes !!! !!!
> 
> VozpÃ³puli - Joan Grau (EDM): â€œTelefÃ³nica estÃ¡ haciendo cosas positivas que al mercado le va a costar verâ€
> 
> A Telefónica la califica como la “gran apuesta”. “Creemos que están haciendo cosas positivas que va a costar que el mercado vea”. “El problema fundamental de su negocio era España, pero ahora están aplicando una política agresiva con el desarrollo de la fibra óptica para dar un servicio integral, lo que les permitirá mejorar la fidelización de sus clientes”. Y añade una razón fundamental a la hora de valorar a la compañía de telecomunicaciones. “Si el mercado español de renta variable tiene que volver a arrancar, Telefónica sería el gran valor sobre el que se fijarían los inversores extranjeros, si vieran mejoras en sus números”.



Si puede tirar si tira el ibex, pero mas que nada por ponderación y porque san,bbva,REP y demás ya están un pelín recalentadas, con lo que para subir sanamente ITX y TEF deberían tirar que no han acomprañado demasiado ultimamente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2014)

la gente dice que esto no es representativo para las nacionales, pero a mi me parece que puede darse un efecto llamada a todos aquellos descontentos que no votaron pensando que su voto a un pequeño no serviría de nada, ahora se dan cuenta de que sí puede que sirva... veo muy jodido la posición de los 2 grandes en las próximas elecciones, a no ser que hagan una reestructuración total de los cargos y entre gente nueva y aun así puede haber sorpresas.


----------



## Tono (26 May 2014)

No discutáis más de fútbol. Deportividad ante todo.

Por cierto, el árbitro del partido de la final trabaja para una aseguradora de la que ACS es uno de los principales clientes.:fiufiu:

http://www.marca.com/2014/05/25/futbol/champions_league/El-árbitro-de-la final-es directivo-de la principal-aseguradora -de-ACS

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 13:21 ----------

@langaro, ayer me preguntabas si sabía lo que era un otaku. Ni puñetera idea. Sólo sé que lo que vi ayer (una frikada de Narutos, songokus, Mirokus y Kakashis... ) no me anima mucho sobre el futuro de quien me pagará la jubilación :ouch:

Por cierto aproveché la visita a Coruña para ir con la señora Tona a dar un paseo por el nuevo centro comercial de Marineda. 
Ya cuando entré en el parking empecé a sentir una sensación como de ser un personaje de Walking Dead en una ciudad abandonada. Teníamos que hablar bajito porque por los pasillos se oía hasta el eco de nuestro pasos. 
Había más guardas de seguridad que gente paseando. 
Por lo demás el sitio es una pasada.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

Tono, eso va en el conspiraciones y tal.

¿Que hago con la gowex? Esto es como ser del Aleti, sabes que casi seguro pierdes, pero mantienes la ilusión.
¿Rebota o se hunde?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2014)

tono, los "otakus" son los... no diríamos fanáticos, son peor, es una palabra despectiva japonesa para nombrar a aquellos que se aíslan del mundo y se vuelven insociables, solo teniendo contacto con el mundo virtual.
por ponerte un ejemplo en sinchan su vecino es un otaku. Muchos aparecen muertos en su casa por estar días jugando al ordenador sin comer o ir al baño.
Supongo que aquí lo utilizan como personas a las que les gusta los comic, cosplay, hentai, manga, etc, juegos de rol, es decir metiendo en el mismo saco a un variopinto grupo de personas


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Y Natraceútical?? 8%
Algo que no sabemos?
Natra la vende/mal vende ????
Chicharros.info???


----------



## garpie (26 May 2014)

Lángaro, creo que Vd. se refiere a los hikikomoris.

Lo más parecido al concepto de otaku sería el de "friki" según el sentido que se le da en espein: aquel con una afición obsesiva a algo.


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Más Matilde y tal 

UE retrasa al 10 de julio su decisión sobre la oferta de Telefónica por E-Plus

comprar - rumor ...... ...... ...... vender - noticia


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2014)

garpie dijo:


> Lángaro, creo que Vd. se refiere a los hikikomoris.
> 
> Lo más parecido al concepto de otaku sería el de "friki" según el sentido que se le da en espein: aquel con una afición obsesiva a algo.



tienes razón, lo que quería comentar es que los otakus, al menos antes, era una palabra despectiva.


----------



## Tono (26 May 2014)

Repsol, puede haber un dividendo extraordinario de 1€
(calentando el valor?)

*Repsol pagará un dividendo extraordinario de 1.300 millones*

_Repsol quiere que el amargo contencioso con Argentina por YPF acabe dejando un sabor dulce en la boca de sus cientos de miles de accionistas. Por ello, la compañía propondrá al consejo de administración el pago de un dividendo extraordinario de un euro por acción con una parte de los fondos logrados como indemnización por la expropiación del 51% de la compañía argentina, tal y como ha informado en exclusiva EL PAÍS y ha confirmado después la petrolera en un comunicado remitido a la CNMV. Esa cifra equivale a 1.324 millones de euros y sigue dejando a la empresa en una cómoda situación financiera, con músculo suficiente para realizar inversiones cuando se concrete alguna de las oportunidades que ya analiza._

Repsol pagará un dividendo extraordinario de 1.300 millones | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS


----------



## El Metatron (26 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tienes razón, lo que quería comentar es que los otakus, al menos antes, era una palabra despectiva.



Otaku significa, literalmente, "fan", "seguidor". Se aplica fundamentalmente a los fanáticos de los comics, anime, manga, etc...

En Japón, despectiva no es. En España, supongo que un poco. Por algo se vendió muy bien la camiseta de "Defiende la cultura, mata un otaku".

Ejque son muy cansinos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> si había que alargar 3 minutos ... ... gol en el 92:48 y tal ... ... ...



Todavía sollozos?

5 cambio x 30 segs/cambio = 3 min(redondeo al alza como indica la norma). Y si quiern contamos las perdidas de tiempo colchoneras.

¿Merecían acaso la victoria el Atlético por otro motivo que no sea el pq cae simpático?¿Que acasiones tuvo? Juego racano mouriñista, pero como el cholo ahora cae bien se le perdona el resultadismo.

Sean honestos , feliciten al campeón y queden como señores.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ... (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sean honestos , feliciten al campeón y queden como señores.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



El que va llamando a gente a quien no conoce "polacos resentidos" dando lecciones, sí señor.


----------



## Tono (26 May 2014)

a ver, a ver... que está la sensibilidad a flor de piel.

se supone que las cosas se dicen con animus iocandi y hay que leerlas con actitud positiva. 
Si no el gato ya estaría en la nevera de un restaurante chino hace mucho.
Y que me perdonen los foreros chinitos.


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el arbitro cabrón alargo a 5 lo que solamente era 3 min...



El gol se metió en el 92:40; hay que ver cuanto mantra repetido hasta la saciedad sin comprobar que se está metiendo la pata hasta el fondo :ouch:

Súbanme esas gowex! así no hay manera


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2014)

no me lo creo, empezaran a caer cabezas???
Rubalcaba se rinde y se va: el PSOE celebrará un Congreso extraordinario para elegir una nueva dirección - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

... dijo:


> El que va llamando a gente a quien no conoce "polacos resentidos" dando lecciones, sí señor.



LoL, creo que ha sido usted el unico ofendido, disculpe hombre disculpe. Los que me conocen saben que era en plan joputilla pero si mas maldad que dar porculo. Una cosa así como meter el dedo untado de sal y limon en el ojo pero sin animo de hacer daño..LOL

Que sensibles estais!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El gol se metió en el 92:40; hay que ver cuanto mantra repetido hasta la saciedad sin comprobar que se está metiendo la pata hasta el fondo :ouch:
> 
> Súbanme esas gowex! así no hay manera



Y dale, se juega de manera distinta con tres en el tablon que con cinco.

No es tan dificil de entender. Si a un equipo de baloncesto le queda posesion de diez segundos no hace la misma jugada que si le quedan veinte.


Cinco perdidas de tiempo por cambios???

Hubo cuatro, ya que marcelo e isco salieron a la vez....a treinta segundos por cambio, mas un minuto de redondo al alza.....tres minutos.


Es lo que hay, el destino quiso que en el descuento se marcase gol. Punto.

Pero los cinco minutos sobraban8:

No contesto más a este tema, todo el mundo lo vio, y el que sepa algo de esto o haya jugado sabe cómo son las cosas:Aplauso:

Y súbanme esas sabadell:bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

Es verdad, dejamos el tema. Palmó el AM jugando mejor, mereciendo ganar por culpa del arbitro... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 May 2014)

Yo hubiera metido mas de 5 minutos,es el modo de combatir esas "pillerias" que se ven con tanta frecuencia aqui y que fuera de España dan esa imagen tan lamentable.De hecho solo por el cambio de Filipe y como salio a paso tortugoso en paralelo a la banda ya lo merecia...

Y en cualquier caso hablar de robo por dar 5 minutos de añadido,cuando te has tirado todo el partido dando patadas y hasta te han podido pitar penalti por mano...::


----------



## IRobot (26 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Repsol, puede haber un dividendo extraordinario de 1€
> (calentando el valor?)
> 
> *Repsol pagará un dividendo extraordinario de 1.300 millones*
> ...



Pues 1 euro por acción es casi un 5% extra de dividendo además del 5% que ya abona anualmente la compañía. A mí me parece una buena noticia para los accionistas. Entre ellos Sacyr y Caixabank a los que parece que también ha gustado la noticia.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2014)

El gordo de navidad les ha tocado...

puto pais

Podemos recibirá de subvención un millón y medio de euros por sus votos y escaños - elEconomista.es


----------



## ... (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LoL, creo que ha sido usted el unico ofendido, disculpe hombre disculpe. Los que me conocen saben que era en plan joputilla pero si mas maldad que dar porculo. Una cosa así como meter el dedo untado de sal y limon en el ojo pero sin animo de hacer daño..LOL
> 
> Que sensibles estais!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Puede usted estar tranquilo, no ofende el que quiere sino el que puede, y desde luego mucho tiene que esforzarse usted por ofender a alguien que tenga más de 15 años y 2 dedos de frente.

Así que ale, a disfrutar de la 4ª en la Guardería y aquí seguimos con la bolsa que está hoy interesante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

LooooooL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (26 May 2014)

dax y ibex nuevos máximos anuales...jojojo

que tal váis guanosos?


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 May 2014)

Guybrush, me temo que has dado demasiado cerca del blanco, debe ser uno de esos polacos que vino a repartir butano, o a coger fresas y no le dan las propinas que esperaba, así está de resentido... :ouch:

Lo de polaco no lo podemos arreglar (pruebe a tomar el sol y a lo mejor pasa por marroquí) pero lo otro no hay problema. Véngase a Tarragona, hombre, que aquí damos unas propinas que ni en Bilbao (con mis respetos a los bilbainos que está la cosa...) inocho:


----------



## bertok (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es verdad, dejamos el tema. Palmó el AM jugando mejor, mereciendo ganar por culpa del arbitro...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



La historia sólo recuerda a los vencedores. De los vencidos no se acuerda nadie.

El Atlético pudo ganar tranquilamente la Champions. De hecho, hubiese sido lo normal porque empatar en una final en el 93 es muy infrecuente.

De todas formas, me llamó esa misma noche un buen amigo, forofo del Real Madrid, y me dijo que el resultado era el más justo y que era lo mejor para los 2 equipos y sus respectivas leyendas:

- Real Madrid: Agranda su leyenda como rey de europa alcanzando los 2 dígitos.
- Atlético de Madrid: Agranda su leyenda de pupas, sufriendo como sólo saben ellos.

El tiempo pasa rápido, y en apenas 12 meses tendremos otra final ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (26 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El gordo de navidad les ha tocado...
> 
> puto pais
> 
> Podemos recibirá de subvención un millón y medio de euros por sus votos y escaños - elEconomista.es



Cuanto reshhhentimiento. Son subvenciones sanas para ZP 2.0


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

puto futbol joer



animad a las chocolateras!


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Animad a Rbcb !!!

#PorraRubalcaba puerta giratoria y tal.

Yo voto por Deoleo

☐ Iberdrola
☐ Santander
☐ La Caixa
☐ Gas Natural - Unión Fenosa
☐ Telefónica
☐ Seeliger y Conde
☐ ACS
☐ Enagas
☐ Iberia
☐ IFEMA
☐ DEOLEO


----------



## ... (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> puto futbol joer



Ane, cuando menos te lo esperas esto se llena de multinicks dándose thanks y riéndose las gracietas racistas como si no se notase.

No somos nadie...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

Bertok, que meritos hizo para ganar? si no es por la cantada de iker no le mete un gol ni en 1000 minutos. :no: 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 15:36 ----------

Otra cosa, el palco madridista vomitivo :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y dale, se juega de manera distinta con tres en el tablon que con cinco.
> 
> No es tan dificil de entender. Si a un equipo de baloncesto le queda posesion de diez segundos no hace la misma jugada que si le quedan veinte.
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije en otro hilo y lo repito aquí por última vez también. Cuando se lesionó Filipe Luis, estuvo más de 2 minutos lesionado. Este tiempo también se añade al tiempo extra por más que escueza, ha sido así toda la vida.

Pero incluso así, su ejemplo no tiene pies ni cabeza, en basket cada equipo tiene sus posesiones que gestioan como quiere. En fútbol no existen y el atlético estuvo la 2ª parte dando balonazos sin sentido, con 3 ó 5 minutos hubiera jugado igual. Pero bueno, que sí, que ganamos gracias al árbitro aunque Raúl Garcia no debiera haber acabado el partido. En todo caso, la décima ya la tenemos en las vitrinas moleste a quien moleste. :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, que meritos hizo para ganar? si no es por la cantada de iker no le mete un gol ni en 1000 minutos. :no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II
> 
> ...



En el primer tiempo ni la olimos.

Pero da igual, soy resultadista y bien ganado está ::::::

La que monté cuando metió el testarazo Ramos ::::::

Hala Madrid


----------



## Claca (26 May 2014)

El Madrid rico merecía ganar, las cosas como son. El Madrid pobre jugó mal y sucio, y aunque al final el marcador fue un tanto exagerado, la victoria de los blancos fue de justicia estadística. 

Y la bolsa.... en fin, a ver si vamos llegando a niveles y se puede comentar algo más.


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Tais un poco chapillas con el futbol no?
Que no se cargue en buen rollo general del hilo y demás, que la bilis por todos los lados está empezando a salir a borbotones.

Y venga cojones menos repsoles y mas enagases que están baratas.... que nos vamos a los 24.. OIGAAAN! Dividendo sano en mes y medio !


----------



## Robopoli (26 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya lo dije en otro hilo y lo repito aquí por última vez también. Cuando se lesionó Filipe Luis, estuvo más de 2 minutos lesionado. Este tiempo también se añade al tiempo extra por más que escueza, ha sido así toda la vida.
> 
> Pero incluso así, su ejemplo no tiene pies ni cabeza, en basket cada equipo tiene sus posesiones que gestioan como quiere. En fútbol no existen y el atlético estuvo la 2ª parte dando balonazos sin sentido, con 3 ó 5 minutos hubiera jugado igual. Pero bueno, que sí, que ganamos gracias al árbitro aunque Raúl Garcia no debiera haber acabado el partido. En todo caso, la décima ya la tenemos en las vitrinas moleste a quien moleste. :Aplauso:



Se pasaron el último cuarto de hora agazapados atrás rezando porque no les enchufaran un gol y claro... al final cayó. 
Sobre el tema del tiempo de descuento habrían tenido mucho más minutos si no se hubieran dedicado a perderlo lloriqueando en el suelo, tirando balones fuera, o recorriéndose media banda por dentro del campo para hacer un cambio.
En este caso se acojonaron, hicieron tretas y les salió mal. Lo lógico sería llevarlo con dignidad y reconocer que en la segunda parte no hicieron futbol ::::::


----------



## bertok (26 May 2014)

Por si nadie lo ha dicho todavía: os vais a cagar por la pata abajo


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Se pasaron el último cuarto de hora agazapados atrás rezando porque no les enchufaran un gol y claro... al final cayó.
> Sobre el tema del tiempo de descuento habrían tenido mucho más minutos si no se hubieran dedicado a perderlo lloriqueando en el suelo, tirando balones fuera, o recorriéndose media banda por dentro del campo para hacer un cambio.
> En este caso se acojonaron, hicieron tretas y les salió mal. Lo lógico sería llevarlo con dignidad y reconocer que en la segunda parte no hicieron futbol ::::::



viva el curling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (26 May 2014)

Pero como sus podéis flipar tanto con el fútbol?? OS da de comer??..sois parientes de los niñatos jugadores?? Sorry pero nunca entenderé el "soy del..." en un deporte. Pan y circo...


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Millonarios corriendo en calzones mientras son aplaudidos por pobre gente que se ha quedado en bragas...

Pan y circo es lo que han hecho en la campaña electroral, léase sexismo y fútbol.

Y la gente entra al trapo y se deja meter el estoque hasta el puño.

Cuando el fútbol es probablemente el ejemplo más paradigmático de lo enfermo que está el sistema y de como ese sistema no es algo "externo", ajeno a quien lo critica, sino algo que conforma, como mínimo, una gran mayoría de la sociedad.


----------



## Robopoli (26 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Por si nadie lo ha dicho todavía: os vais a cagar por la pata abajo



Ahí te doy toda la razón. 
Y a mí este que me recuerda al del hormiguero....


----------



## El Metatron (26 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Millonarios corriendo en calzones mientras son aplaudidos por pobre gente que se ha quedado en bragas...
> 
> Pan y circo es lo que han hecho en la campaña electroral, léase sexismo y fútbol.
> 
> ...



Y es un deporte, no olvidemos, que se caracteriza porque para ser un experto no se necesita ni cultura, ni inteligencia; eso dice mucho, también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

Ya, y ahora me saldrá uno diciendo que Hemingway era un burro porque le gustaban los toros o Séneca un inculto porque iba a las carreras de aurigas... :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Siguen entrando gacelas en Natraceutical ... ...

¿Opa a la vista? Los rumores catapultan a Natraceutical como el mejor del Continuo - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## IRobot (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya, y ahora me saldrá uno diciendo que Hemingway era un burro porque le gustaban los toros o Séneca un inculto porque iba a las carreras de aurigas... :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Ahí le has dado Pirata, cada uno dedica su tiempo libre a lo que más le gusta. Como si es ver crecer la hierba. Aunque yo lo de los toros sigo sin entenderlo... :no:

Otra cosa también es que el partido fue el sábado y hoy la mayoría de posts siguen siendo del mismo tema. Y eso a quien no le gusta el fútbol también le resulta cansino y es totalmente comprensible.


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

hablamos de rubalcaba?

a qué empresa creéis que irá? repsol? petronor? ercros?

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 08:21 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Siguen entrando gacelas en Natraceutical ... ...
> 
> ¿Opa a la vista? Los rumores catapultan a Natraceutical como el mejor del Continuo - Noticias de Inversión



calla y rema


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hablamos de rubalcaba?
> 
> a qué empresa creéis que irá? repsol? petronor? ercros?
> 
> ...



:: estamos dentro pero más arriba ... ::::::


----------



## Montegrifo (26 May 2014)

Y el SAN acercándose a zona clave para mí, ¿reducimos exposición y seguimos acompañando más ligeros? Quien pudiera saber lo que está haciendo don botines


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> :: estamos dentro pero más arriba ... ::::::



no ha roto nada, mucho cuidado
aunque esté dentro del chocolate, ninguna a roto, no recomendable entrar hasta superar con claridad lo que puse antes


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Ojo que parecen atacar los 10.705 del IBEX, el máximo anual ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

Burracalva, como jran químico de prestige, irá a Repsol donde podrá aplicar todo su basto conosimiento para loor de la humanidad.


----------



## Montegrifo (26 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Burracalva, como jran químico de prestige, irá a Repsol donde podrá aplicar todo su basto conosimiento para loor de la humanidad.



Imposible, no creo que se atrevan, lo meten en la nevera por lo menos un par de años. Los nervios están a flor de piel y si este va directo a algún consejo de administración aquí ya se lía gorda

Edito: salvo que se gane el mundial, en tal caso, se abre la veda de seis meses de barra libre


----------



## Claca (26 May 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Ahí le has dado Pirata, cada uno dedica su tiempo libre a lo que más le gusta. Como si es ver crecer la hierba. Aunque yo lo de los toros sigo sin entenderlo... :no:
> 
> Otra cosa también es que el partido fue el sábado y hoy la mayoría de posts siguen siendo del mismo tema. Y eso a quien no le gusta el fútbol también le resulta cansino y es totalmente comprensible.



A mí no me gusta el futbol, es más, vi el partido de casualidad, así que entiendo perfectamente que la gente esté hasta los cojones de la puta champions, pero sabiendo que bertok y el pirata son fans del Real Madrid, he considerado oportuno hacer un tímido comentario a modo de felicitación. 

Por otra parte nunca entenderé el tribalismo que despierta el futbol en un porcentaje elevado de la población masculina... Sinceramente, hay equipos que de alguna forma SÍ me dan de comer, pero os puedo asegurar que no siento nada si ganan o pierden, de otra forma iría de vez en cuando al palco privado a que las azafatas me sirvieran ganchitos entre obligadas sonrisas, pero yo qué sé, prefiero quedarme en casa viendo los Power Rangers.


----------



## Galifrey (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no ha roto nada, mucho cuidado
> aunque esté dentro del chocolate, ninguna a roto, no recomendable entrar hasta superar con claridad lo que puse antes



Yo estoy del chocolote hasta el moño. Lo tengo hace meses pagado como si fuese oro. Estaba esta mañana con el dedo en el gatillo para darle puerta de una puñetera vez. 

Me da miedo que se vaya a 1,40, pero por otro lado salvar 0,30 cuando llevo perdido bastante mas (las tengo promediadas a 2,35 :, como que ya me da igual, de perdidos al río.

Otrosí, como experiencia que pueda ser aprovechada por otras neogacelas:

Llevo 8 meses comprando valores. Mi cartera tiene tres valores defensivos y otros cuatro de más riesgo.

Resultado a día de hoy (y desde el principio):

Enagas, Bme y Viscofan siempre en verde.

El resto para septiembre :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ojo que parecen atacar los 10.705 del IBEX, el máximo anual ...



Y el eurostoxx, a rebufo del churribex también en máximos ::

Mi no comprender. ¿Estamos en la champion lij ?


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Yo estoy del chocolote hasta el moño. Lo tengo hace meses pagado como si fuese oro. Estaba esta mañana con el dedo en el gatillo para darle puerta de una puñetera vez.
> 
> Me da miedo que se vaya a 1,40, pero por otro lado salvar 0,30 cuando llevo perdido bastante mas (las tengo promediadas a 2,35 :, como que ya me da igual, de perdidos al río.
> 
> ...



Yo por esto paso ya de valores agresivos, menudo año con chicharros... la cartera mas a c/p se va acomponer también de valores no agresivos o agresivos ibexianos, la diferencia es que serán comprados/vendidos con objetivos claros de rentabilidad y entrada salida. 
Yo de Zeltias, natras,prisas,dlias etc paso por un tiempo.
Ojo, y ole los huevos del que opere y saque pasta a esto, pero no tengo todo el tiempo necesario y al final acabas palamando.


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2014)

Me temo que el gacelerio esta entrando por la puerta del redil

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 17:04 ----------

La clave parece estar en el 10680

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

En horario, el IBEX ha vuelto a entrar en el canal alcista de super corto plazo ...
Volumen muy inferior al habitual, habrís que confirmar mañana con UK y USA funcionando


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Enagas a cerrar en máximos diarios amonooohhh.


----------



## Galifrey (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo por esto paso ya de valores agresivos, menudo año con chicharros... la cartera mas a c/p se va acomponer también de valores no agresivos o agresivos ibexianos, la diferencia es que serán comprados/vendidos con objetivos claros de rentabilidad y entrada salida.
> Yo de Zeltias, natras,prisas,dlias etc paso por un tiempo.
> Ojo, y ole los huevos del que opere y saque pasta a esto, pero no tengo todo el tiempo necesario y al final acabas palamando.




Es que además, cuando llevas un valor decente con su buen dividendo y tal, las bajadas no solo duelen sino que permiten una estrategia de acumulación promediando.

Sin embargo, con las natras sin ir mas lejos, uno no tiene cojones de promediar nada.

Por otro lado un día de estos la cosa se girará. Si será dentro de un mes o de dos años no lo sabe ni el jato. A las gacelas (y no tan gacelas) nos pillará dentro si o sí. Por lo que ya que nos pillarán que nos pillen bien acompañados.

Otra lección importante aprendida en este breve tiempo es la importancia del porcentaje de tu cartera de bolsa en liquidez. Un tal javi1 en un excelente hilo de rankia (Tablas de Valoraciones (231/231) - Rankia) habla de un promedio de 30% en liquidez y creo que estoy bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas a cerrar en máximos diarios amonooohhh.



Creo que todo va a cerrar en máximos ... ... salvo AMPER ... :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Creo que todo va a cerrar en máximos ... ... salvo AMPER ... :vomito::vomito::vomito:



Es que ampero ofialmente vale 0,05€ no? Antes se ha puesto algo por aquí no? Ya no se que puede llevar a estar dentro sabiendo que antes o después el precio va a tender a eso o a un bonito contrasplit...
Igual no he leido bien todo ehhh...


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que ampero ofialmente vale 0,05€ no? Antes se ha puesto algo por aquí no? Ya no se que puede llevar a estar dentro sabiendo que antes o después el precio va a tender a eso o a un bonito contrasplit...
> Igual no he leido bien todo ehhh...



Si, el valor debería tender a €0,05 una vez hagan el acordeón

Vamos Ralph, esos 10.705 ... ... a ver si en el tiempo de descuento ... ... (jej eje sin acritud ) !!! !!! !!! ::::::


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Y es que al final nos distraen de otras cosas. 

Por ejemplo, aún no he oído a NADIE comentar que si algunos partidos han subido mucho... el número de votos en Blanco ha subido más de un 60% y los votos nulos se han multiplicado por 3. En el año 2009 estas casillas sumaban 320.000 votos... y esta vez llegan a los 647.000 votos...!!! Hay mucha gente (hasta los c*j*n*s) que en lugar de votar a EEB, ha decidido tomar su propia voz, y no fiarse ni de éstos. Vamos que los "trevijanistas" habrían sacado como mínimo un puesto más.

Por cierto, votado el hilo para recuperar las 5 estrellas... alguien más lo ha hecho conmigo...


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Nada enagas :: hemos cerrado por debajo de 50 y en subasta pa'abajo... mañana será otro dia...


----------



## amago45 (26 May 2014)

NHH
Los chinos de HNA compra a Intesa 29 millones de acciones a 4,55€
Cortilargos mañana en NHH ??? cerró en 4.515

Ays que el jueves estaba en 4.20 ... ... 

enhorabuena a los premiados


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (26 May 2014)

Buenas tardes, a ver mañana que vuelve USA y el resto de mercados si la subida de hoy se consolida, si es así, podríamos estar ante el pistoletazo para coger los 11.000, si no......igual toca guanillo y ta y tal ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 May 2014)

Venganza por el fusboh a lo bertok.
Yo lo veo muy interesante, lo del draghi de hoy.
Para mañana a las 15:30 tiene otra charla (esta vez sin texto).
-tengan cuidado ahi afuera-

-----------------------------------

Monetary policy in a prolonged period of low inflation
Speech by Mario Draghi, President of the ECB,
at the ECB Forum on Central Banking,
Sintra, 26 May 2014

***

Summary

In the context of a certain disconnect between economic performance and inflation the monetary policy response has to be carefully considered and precisely designed. We are not resigned to allowing inflation to remain too low for too long. But to understand “what is too low for too long”, we need to answer two questions.

First, why is inflation so low?

Second, once we have a decomposition of inflation, we can ask: how likely is it that it persists over the medium-term? Falling commodity prices have accounted for around 80% of the decline in euro area inflation since late 2011. But there two factors specific to the euro area that contribute to low inflation: the rise in the euro exchange rate and the process of relative price adjustments in certain euro area countries.

At present, our expectation is that low inflation will be prolonged but gradually return to 2%. Our responsibility is nonetheless to be alert to the risks to this scenario that might emerge and prepared for action if they do. What we need to be particularly watchful for at the moment is the potential for a negative spiral to take hold between between low inflation, falling inflation expectations and credit, in particular in stressed countries.

There is a risk that disinflationary expectations take hold. This may then cause households and firms to defer expenditure in a classic deflationary cycle – especially when monetary policy is at the effective lower bound and so cannot steer the nominal rate down to compensate.

On aggregate, euro area firms and households do not seem to be particularly exposed to debt deflation dynamics. But this picture masks the heterogeneity within the euro area. Debt service-to-income ratios tend to be higher in stressed countries. Credit weakness appears to be contributing to economic weakness in these countries. Our analysis suggests that credit constraints are putting a brake on the recovery in stressed countries, which adds to the disinflationary pressures. And heterogeneity becomes a factor in assessing low inflation in the euro area.

In terms of the monetary policy response, the key issue is timing. We have to be mindful of mismatches between the various trends: the rise in demand for credit; the repair of bank balance sheets; and the development of capital markets as a complement to bank lending. At this point of the cycle, these considerations feature prominently in the discussions of the Governing Council members. There is no debate about our goal, which is to return inflation towards 2% in the medium-term, in line with our mandate.

***

Ladies and gentlemen,

When we first thought about launching this forum in the spring of last year, we saw a clear value in setting aside time to withdraw from the pressure of our daily routines and the immediacy of decisions. The idea was to devote time to in-depth reflection on how to address the fundamental challenges facing central banks.

In the event, the opportunity for in-depth reflection has proven as valuable as we expected – but our ability to detach from the pressures of the moment has been less than we thought. We are meeting against the backdrop of a complex economic situation: a slowly consolidating recovery, but one which has been accompanied by a gradual fall in inflation rates. Cyclical developments are also interacting with structural developments, notably the structural deleveraging of the banking system. All this warrants discussion.

To some extent, a disconnect between economic performance and inflation is to be expected in the very early stages of the economic upturn. As households and firms resume their spending plans in the aftermath of a long period of restraint, they tend initially to use existing resources more intensively. This raises measured productivity, but causes employment to return more slowly towards its potential, which reduces price pressures.

In this context, the monetary policy response has to be carefully considered and precisely designed. We do not want to be too reactive to those parts of the disinflationary process that are expected to self-correct. We neither want to be too forbearing towards those factors that, if left unchecked, can lastingly undermine price stability. We are not resigned to allowing inflation to remain too low for too long. But to understand “what is too low for too long”, we need to answer two questions.

First, why is inflation so low? This is essentially a question about the anatomy of inflation, meaning the nature of the shocks that are causing inflation to deviate from its intended level.

Second, once we have a decomposition of inflation, we can ask: how likely is it that it persists over the medium-term? This is a question related to the physiology of inflation, meaning how current low inflation influences economic behaviour and impacts the economy, notably through the formation of expectations.

Through the filter of these two questions, I would like to use my remarks this morning to discuss the forthcoming decisions facing the Governing Council.
The anatomy of disinflation

Low inflation is not particular to the euro area. Inflation is low across advanced economies, mainly due to the diminishing effect of oil prices on consumer prices. But looking at the anatomy of inflation, there are two factors specific to the euro area that contribute to especially low inflation here.

The first is a common factor: the rise in the euro exchange rate and its effect on the price of internationally traded commodities. The second is a local factor: the process of relative price adjustment in certain euro area countries that pulls down aggregate inflation.

Let me explain each of these in turn.

Common factors

Falling commodity prices explain the lion’s share of the disinflation the euro area has experienced since the end of 2011. Brent crude oil prices were down by around 7% in euro terms in the first quarter of this year, compared with a year earlier. Food prices were sharply down as well. In fact, these two components have together accounted for around 80% of the decline in euro area HICP inflation since late 2011.

The bulk of the imported downside pressures on euro area consumer prices are explained by the strengthening of the effective euro exchange rate, in particular vis-à-vis the dollar. In the past year or so, oil prices in US dollars have fluctuated – by historical standards – over a relatively narrow range. And they have exhibited no clear downward or upward trend.

This creates a balance of forces that might affect future inflation. On the one hand, lower commodity prices driven by euro appreciation help compensate for the generally weak developments in disposable income in the euro area. Indeed, real disposable income declined at slower pace throughout 2013, and turned slightly positive in the fourth quarter, increasing by 0.6% year-on-year. To the extent that this supports domestic demand in the euro area it will also create upward pressure on inflation.

On the other hand, exchange rate appreciation affects external demand and reduces the competitiveness gains of price and cost adjustment in some euro area countries. This has a countervailing effect on real disposable incomes, while also making disinflation more broad-based. Indeed, if we look at prices of non-energy industrial goods, which are mainly tradable, we see a downward trend across all euro area countries.

Local factors

To add to this, aggregate inflation has been dragged down by local factors linked to the sovereign debt crisis and the process of relative price adjustment in stressed countries. Several euro area countries are currently undergoing internal devaluation to regain price competitiveness, both internationally and within the currency union. The crucial adjustments vis-à-vis other euro area countries have to take place irrespective of changes in the external value of the euro.

This process began hesitantly in the early years of the crisis, largely due to nominal rigidities in wages and prices. The result was that adjustment took place more through quantities – i.e. unemployment – than through prices. Stressed countries thus experienced a protracted period of declining disposable incomes and long-drawn-out price adjustment. In this context, several have seen domestic core inflation – that is, excluding the energy and food price effects I just described – fall well below the euro area average. For example, the recent overall fall in services price inflation for the euro area is almost entirely accounted for by price declines in these components in stressed countries.

Nevertheless, in the last few years relative price adjustment has accelerated in stressed countries. While this may also have initially weighed on disposable incomes, by creating a closer alignment between relative wage and productivity developments, it should increasingly support future incomes through the competitiveness channel. Export growth has been impressive in several stressed countries. And indeed, nominal income growth in stressed countries turned positive in the fourth quarter of 2013.
The physiology of disinflation

So to sum up: falling energy and food prices, coupled with the effects of relative price adjustment in stressed countries, explain almost fully the disinflation we have seen in the euro area. We also see that disinflation produces counterveiling forces, which may in time cause it to self-correct. To what extent should monetary policy therefore react to these developments?

The answer relates to the physiology of inflation: whether or not these factors are likely to persist into the medium-term and therefore enter the horizon of monetary policy. Temporary movements in the exchange rate or relative price adjustments would not normally warrant a monetary policy response. Given the lag in monetary policy transmission, a monetary impulse would hit the economy just when the effect on inflation has faded out and the impulse is no longer necessary.

That said, shocks can change: in certain circumstances temporary shocks can morph into persistent shocks via second-round effects. In particular, a prolonged period of low or even negative inflation rates might destabilise inflation expectations. And we know from international experience this change can happen quite quickly, especially if the objective of monetary policy is not clear. Thus, we have to judge carefully how an apparently temporary shock is spreading through the economy and affecting expectations.

Moreover, the situation is more complex if there are impairments in monetary policy transmission that extend the lag between our decisions and their impact on prices, as we see in the euro area today. In these circumstances, there is a risk that, if a temporary shock turns more persistent, any monetary policy response might arrive too late to prevent a more serious downward shift in expectations. Thus, more pre-emptive action may be warranted.

At present, our expectation is that low inflation will be prolonged but gradually return to close to 2%. Our responsibility is nonetheless to be alert to the risks to this scenario that might emerge and prepared for action if they do. What we need to be particularly watchful for at the moment is, in my view, the potential for a negative spiral to take hold between between low inflation, falling inflation expectations and credit, in particular in stressed countries.

Let me explain.

Low inflation, expectations and credit

Remember that countries undertaking relative price adjustments have to adjust relative to the average rate of euro area inflation. Low inflation therefore lowers the “nominal bar” around which such adjustments across countries have to happen. In these circumstances, stressed countries will likely experience a temporary period of very low or negative inflation rates. This is what we see in the euro area at the moment.

But here the common and local sources of disinflation I mentioned earlier interact. The effect of an appreciating exchange rate is to hold down overall euro area inflation. The nominal bar around which adjustment takes place is lower: In particular, we see a rise in inflation in non-stressed countries that is insufficient to raise the euro area average back to 2%. And the downward adjustment in the stressed countries becomes probably harder and certainly longer, especially if nominal rigidities imply that prices and costs cannot adjust quickly.

In this situation, there is a risk that disinflationary expectations take hold. This may then cause households and firms to defer expenditure in a classic deflationary cycle – especially when monetary policy is at the effective lower bound and so cannot steer the nominal rate down to compensate.

In addition, an unexpected period of low inflation and low nominal income results in a higher actual and expected future real debt burden. Unless compensated for by expectations of higher future income, firms may reduce investment and households consumption. Banks may in turn respond to this situation with stricter credit standards, which reinforces disinflationary pressure and hence worsens debt burdens. This is fertile ground for a pernicious negative spiral, which then also affects expectations.

Propagation through the euro area

So do we see any signs that low inflation might propagate through the euro area in this way?

On aggregate, euro area firms and households do not seem to be particularly exposed to debt deflation dynamics. The interest payment burden of euro area firms – the ratio of their gross interest payments to gross operating surplus – has actually fallen from 22% in 2008 to less than 12% at the end of 2013, which suggests that firms are in a stronger position today to withstand a period of low inflation. For euro area households debt service-to-income ratios are similar – around 14% – while the median household holds the equivalent of around two months’ income in liquid assets to cushion nominal income shocks.

But importantly, this picture masks the heterogeneity mentioned previously. For firms in some countries the interest payment burden has in fact risen since 2008, in particular for firms based in stressed countries. Debt service-to-income ratios also tend to be higher in stressed countries, implying greater vulnerabilities in these jurisdictions if low inflation persists.

Bank lending also presents a mixed picture. Surveys of bank behaviour show a gradually improving aggregate situation. According to the latest Bank Lending Survey credit conditions generally stabilised at the start of this year, and even improved in some stressed countries. The incremental tightening process that banks reported throughout the crisis seems to have come to a halt.

That said, credit conditions remain very heterogeneous across countries and sectors. According to the latest ECB survey on credit access by small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), supply constraints remain especially strong for SMEs in stressed countries. The percentage of financially constrained but viable SMEs – i.e. those with positive turnover in the last six months seeking a bank loan – varies from a minimum of 1% in Germany and Austria to a quarter of the total population in Spain and as much as a third in Portugal.

Importantly, credit weakness appears to be contributing to economic weakness in stressed countries. To show this, one can undertake a quantitative exercise to compute “normal credit”, similar to the notion of potential output. The difference between the actual volume of credit and normal credit offers a measure of the “credit gap”, analogous to the output gap. Not surprisingly, this exercise reveals that in non-stressed economies the credit gap is either insignificant or making a very small contribution to economic slack. In stressed economies, the same measure contributes to up to a third of economic slack.

This analysis suggests that credit constraints are putting a brake on the recovery in stressed countries, which adds to disinflationary pressures. You can also see why the heterogeneity becomes a factor in assessing low inflation in the euro area.
Calibrating the policy response

What is the right policy response to these developments?

Essentially, we are confronting three issues that might warrant a response. First, the common effect of exogenous factors, including the exchange rate, on euro area inflation. Second, the asymmetric effect of endogenous developments, such as tight access to credit for parts and sectors of the euro area. And third, the risk that those effects combine to generate a more persistent regime of excessively low inflation.

Let me elaborate on those three issues. First, to the extent that developments in the exchange rate, money or capital markets result in an unwarranted tightening of monetary and financial conditions, this would require adjustment of our conventional instruments, so as to secure the degree of monetary accommodation intended by the Governing Council.

At the other end of the spectrum would be a too prolonged downward departure of inflation and/or inflation expectations from our projected baseline scenario, for example due to the interaction between exchange rate developments and medium-term inflation expectations as I explained earlier. This would call for a more expansionary stance, which would be the context for a broad-based asset purchase programme.

An intermediate situation is one where credit supply constraints interfere with the transmission of monetary policy and impair the effects of our intended monetary stance. This would require targeted measures to help alleviate credit constraints. I would like to dwell shortly on this contingency because it relates to the important question of whether weak credit growth results from low credit demand or supply constraints.

Weak credit demand in the early stages of an economic recovery is not unusual. Credit growth typically lags the recovery by three to four quarters as firms draw down internal funds. But a recovery eventually results in growing credit demand. And at this point, for monetary policy to produce its full effects, there must be no binding constraints on credit supply through the banking system. The more the recovery progresses, the more important it is that supply constraints ease so that the recovery can gather steam. Given where we are in the cycle today, it is highly desirable that banks advance the structural adjustment of their balance sheets, so that they can meet demand for credit as it emerges.

It is in part for this reason that we early on placed a great deal of emphasis on a timely comprehensive assessment of bank balance sheets, in the context of the creation of the Single Supervisory Mechanism. Frontloading bank balance sheet adjustment addresses capital constraints on credit supply. Only banks that have fully accounted for legacy losses and hold sufficient equity can take on risk again and therefore originate and price loans in normal conditions. The comprehensive assessment, while still ongoing, has already had a catalytic effect on asset revaluation and provisioning and on capital raising. We expect it also to feed through into new credit as it reaches completion.

Meeting credit demand is likewise why we have publicly supported measures to revive high quality securitisation in Europe. This complements the comprehensive assessment by helping remove capital constraints to loan origination. And it supports the development of capital markets, which will be essential to sustain credit supply while the banking system transitions towards a less leveraged, less risky model.

The key issue today, however, is timing. We have to be mindful of mismatches between these various trends: the rise in demand for credit; the repair of bank balance sheets; and the development of capital markets as a complement to bank lending. Credit demand may pick up more quickly than the other trends gain traction.

If, in this context, availability of term funding is a limiting factor on loan origination, then monetary policy can play a bridging role. Term-funding of loans, be it on-balance sheet – that is, through refinancing operations – or off-balance sheet – that is, through purchases of asset-backed securities – could help reduce any drag on the recovery coming from temporary credit supply constraints.
Conclusion

Let me conclude.

What I have laid out today is a decomposition of the factors behind low inflation in the euro area, and how they interact, percolate through the real economy and may affect medium-term price stability.

At this point of the cycle, all three contingencies I have discussed remain topical and feature prominently in the discussions of the Governing Council members.

Certainly, any policy response requires a careful assessment of the costs and benefits of the various tools at hand. But there is no debate about our goal, which is to return inflation towards 2% in the medium-term, in line with our mandate.


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

Mespero a la película, gracias.


----------



## Krim (26 May 2014)

Pues ante el aburrimiento de la bolsa, comentar una cosa de futbol sin acritud.

He estado reflexionando y me alegro de la victoria del Real Madrid a pesar de ser culé. Le está bien empleado a Simeone y a Costa por magufos. Dicho esto, felicidades a los indios por una enorme temporada de todas maneras.

Hale, ya está.


----------



## Namreir (26 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues ante el aburrimiento de la bolsa, comentar una cosa de futbol sin acritud.
> 
> He estado reflexionando y me alegro de la victoria del Real Madrid a pesar de ser culé. Le está bien empleado a Simeone y a Costa por magufos. Dicho esto, felicidades a los indios por una enorme temporada de todas maneras.
> 
> Hale, ya está.



[YOUTUBE]uuxeAbeDcU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2014)

Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=537445


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=537445



Pensar que la clase política no es un fiel reflejo de la ciudadanía era un error colosal e inaceptable en alguien tan inteligente como usted.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd
> 
> Desastre absoluto del juez populista Elpidio - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Eso comentaban en otro hilo, en un país donde ha habido un mínimo de medio millón de estafados por preferentes y el único juez que planta cara a uno de los principales responsables (no me olvido de los de las otras cajas, ojalá haya justicia divina y en otra vida paguen por lo que nos han hecho a todos) resulta que apenas saca 100.000 votos.

Aún así no soy tan negativo; la mayoría de afectados era gente mayor que sólo sabe votar PPSOE, y cuando la naturaleza siga su curso estos 2 partidos acabarán siendo minoritarios. Están tan caducos como la banca tradicional o las imprentas, y aunque la pirámide demográfica es la que es, es una cuestión de tiempo que los jóvenes, mucho más puteados que sus padres a su misma edad, acaben (acabemos) echando a la castuza.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd
> 
> Desastre absoluto del juez populista Elpidio - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



tranquilo siguen buscando a salvadores para entregarles su futuro

perdón me falto decir que muchos se lo vamos entregar a la fuerza por estos 16 millones...


----------



## bertok (26 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd
> 
> Desastre absoluto del juez populista Elpidio - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Amigo, tranquilo. Se te pasará.

Hace tiempo tenía la misma sensación y me angustiaba. La solución fue sencilla: aumenté mi desafección hacia todo lo público, lo político y el pensar de los españoles como colectivo.

Mi nivel actual de involucración y compromiso es CERO. Llevo años intentando cuidar del presente y futuro de mi familia y relaciones que pretendo mantener por ser amistades verdaderas.

A partir de ahí, que cada perro se lama su cipote.

Todos sabemos cómo va a acabar esto y nadie quiere / sabe hacer nada por evitarlo. Es momento de soluciones individuales o en grupos pequeños con elevadas dosis de afinidad y complementariedad.

Desde entonces soy inmensamente más feliz.


----------



## jopitxujo (26 May 2014)

Viendo un poco los gráficos dan ganas de meterse un poco mas en banca. Sabadell, Popular, Bankinter... Hasta Bankia parece querer reordenarse al alza.
Me mosque un poco, eso si.ienso:


----------



## atman (26 May 2014)

El problema de Elpidio, es que a mucha gente (entre los que me encuentro, lo confieso) le da MUY mala espina el tipo. Por eso no ha cosechado más votos. Pon a Garzón haciendo lo mismo y sufriendo lo mismo y hoy hubiera arrasado. Peeeero...


----------



## Robopoli (26 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El problema de Elpidio, es que a mucha gente (entre los que me encuentro, lo confieso) le da MUY mala espina el tipo. Por eso no ha cosechado más votos. Pon a Garzón haciendo lo mismo y sufriendo lo mismo y hoy hubiera arrasado. Peeeero...



Y si se presenta la Esteban... ::
No tenemos remedio. No se como va a acabar esto pero yo ya tengo buena parte de mis ahorros en dolares por si tengo que salir escopetado con la familia en cualquier momento o el euro se va al carajo y lo digo absolutamente en serio.


----------



## Topongo (26 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y si se presenta la Esteban... ::
> No tenemos remedio. No se como va a acabar esto pero yo ya tengo buena parte de mis ahorros en dolares por si tengo que salir escopetado con la familia en cualquier momento o el euro se va al carajo y lo digo absolutamente en serio.



Swatchenager... reagan chuck norris.... y lo que no sabremos ...si si claro... seres de la luz...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (26 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y si se presenta la Esteban... ::
> No tenemos remedio. No se como va a acabar esto pero yo ya tengo buena parte de mis ahorros en dolares por si tengo que salir escopetado con la familia en cualquier momento o el euro se va al carajo y lo digo absolutamente en serio.



Olvídese.
No hay donde huir, en cualquier lugar puede e x plotar la b om ba


----------



## mpbk (26 May 2014)

unas elecciones con gente imbecil no son unas elecciones democráticas.

la gente no sabe que coño vota,


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 May 2014)

:8:
¿alguien ha visto el velón del oro pinchando 1250, o sólo es mi plataforma?
¿cierre en 1290.4?:vomito:


----------



## egarenc (26 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues ante el aburrimiento de la bolsa, comentar una cosa de futbol sin acritud.
> 
> He estado reflexionando y *me alegro de la victoria del Real Madrid a pesar de ser culé.* Le está bien empleado a Simeone y a Costa por magufos. Dicho esto, felicidades a los indios por una enorme temporada de todas maneras.
> 
> Hale, ya está.



Ud. no es culé, no pué ser.


----------



## jopitxujo (26 May 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> :8:
> ¿alguien ha visto el velón del oro pinchando 1250, o sólo es mi plataforma?
> ¿cierre en 1290.4?:vomito:



Yo no he visto ninguna vela de ese tipo.


----------



## egarenc (26 May 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siento autentica vergüenza por lo que ha pasado ayer,vergüenza de ser español.La culpa de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y que vamos a padecer no es de nuestros politicos si no de la ciudadania.Despues de lo visto ayer, el nivel intelectual del español medio debe estar cercano al de una ameba.Habia varias opciones que representaban una ruptura real frente al sistema actual y ni una de las alternativas ha conseguido ni un escaño, eeb,plib,red.A mi que alguien me explique a quien han votado todos los preferentistas y sus familias??Porque tenemos a pp,psie,iu,podemos y upyd
> 
> Desastre absoluto del juez populista Elpidio - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



ponzi, imagínate la cantidad de gente que vive del sistema y que mientras no vea en riesgo su cotarro no va a mover un dedo por cambiar nada del actual régimen. A mi alrededor, familia y amigos, nadie ha votado a la casta.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y si se presenta la Esteban... ::
> No tenemos remedio. No se como va a acabar esto pero yo ya tengo buena parte de mis ahorros en dolares por si tengo que salir escopetado con la familia en cualquier momento o el euro se va al carajo y lo digo absolutamente en serio.



A ver si la gente se da cuenta que va a votar y esto no es un Salvame, 

que manera de sufrir con este país...


----------



## egarenc (26 May 2014)

Resultados de mi ciudad, para que os hagais una idea, el psc obtuvo en las de 2004 un 50% de los votos y en 2009 un 41%. La ganadora, Esquerra Republicana obtuvo un 7% en 2004 y un 9% en 2009. El pp ambos años sobre un 15%. 

Escrutini provisional
100 % escrutat
ERC	20,18 %
PSC	17,96 %
CIU	17,64 %
IC	11,26 %
PP	8,60 %
C's	7,72 %
PODEMOS	5,60 %
Altres	9,27 % ----> yo estoy por aqui dentro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> :8:
> ¿alguien ha visto el velón del oro pinchando 1250, o sólo es mi plataforma?
> ¿cierre en 1290.4?:vomito:



Pasese por el hilo del oro, algo creo se ha comentado.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-05-26/wtf-chart-day-spot-gold-spikes-over-20-futures-close

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimiento Cementos Portland
a mí también


----------



## Robopoli (26 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Swatchenager... reagan chuck norris.... y lo que no sabremos ...si si claro... seres de la luz...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Pues al parecer Schwarzenegger no estaba tan mal valorado por los ciudadanos...
A lo que me refiero es que, en la medida de lo posible, hay que intentar repartir los huevos en varias cestas.


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

aquí dicen que cortos en el dax y fuera en el ibex si se está fuera, en espera


Análisis técnico Ibex, DAX, Dow Jones




y un artículo curioso y rápido:
Todo el mundo tiene su propia versión de la historia


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y si se presenta la Esteban... ::
> No tenemos remedio. No se como va a acabar esto pero yo ya tengo buena parte de mis ahorros en dolares por si tengo que salir escopetado con la familia en cualquier momento o el euro se va al carajo y lo digo absolutamente en serio.



Pues fijese que antes.veo irse a la Mierda al dolar que al euro. Pero si es por valor refugio, donde estén los francos suizos... ya no solo por neutralidad o ser el banco de Europa. Es que sus ciudadanos además están bien formados y saben lo que votan. Aunque nunca se lo he dicho, a mi padre le echo en cara que no se quedara allí a vivir, incluso aunque yo no hubiera nacido.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aquí dicen que cortos en el dax y fuera en el ibex si se está fuera, en espera
> 
> 
> Análisis técnico Ibex, DAX, Dow Jones
> ...



Correcto, todo es relativo.
Hasta el tiempo, no es lo mismo estar dentro del cuarto de baño, desocupando, que estar al otro lado de la puerta, esperando a que el otro acabe para relajar los esfínteres.

Pues así pasa en bolsa, si estas dentro te queman las ganancias y si estas fuera lamentas lo que dejas de ganar. Eso es objetivo. 
Lo que es subjetivo es el timing, normalmente entras en máximos y los leoncios cierran las puertas del horno. ::

* O no, sigues fuera mientras ves como se dispara todo. :´´(

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 22:50 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Pues fijese que antes.veo irse a la Mierda al dolar que al euro. Pero si es por valor refugio, donde estén los francos suizos... ya no solo por neutralidad o ser el banco de Europa. Es que sus ciudadanos además están bien formados y saben lo que votan. Aunque nunca se lo he dicho, a mi padre le echo en cara que no se quedara allí a vivir, incluso aunque yo no hubiera nacido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



No creo que ninguna moneda se vaya al carajo, hay muchos intereses detrás. (Otra cosa es que manipulen los tipos de cambio, pero de eso al catcrock va mucho)
¿Recuerdan cuando la dolarización del peso argentino? Algo así sería.

Y dejese de historias, si fuera suizo no conocería burbuja


----------



## ane agurain (26 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Correcto, todo es relativo.
> Hasta el tiempo, no es lo mismo estar *dentro del cuarto de baño,* desocupando, que estar al otro lado de la puerta, esperando a que el otro acabe para relajar los esfínteres.
> 
> Pues así pasa en bolsa, si estas dentro te queman las ganancias y si estas fuera lamentas lo que dejas de ganar. Eso es objetivo.
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/537951-pisito-valencia.html#post11687934


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 May 2014)

Veo que han estado hablando de fútbol, una duda: ¿es cierto que Florentino abrazó a Aznar y no a Rajoy porque al ser del Opus no puede abrazar a maricones? ienso::


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

J`der, en ese baño, casi es mejor estar fuera (como de la bolsa ahora, creo)


----------



## Tono (26 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues fijese que antes.veo irse a la Mierda al dolar que al euro. Pero si es por valor refugio, donde estén los francos suizos... ya no solo por neutralidad o ser el banco de Europa. Es que sus ciudadanos además están bien formados y saben lo que votan. Aunque nunca se lo he dicho, a mi padre le echo en cara que no se quedara allí a vivir, incluso aunque yo no hubiera nacido.



Lo mismo le decía yo a mis padres, para qué me trajeron de Brasil. 

Fruta, samba, mulatas y vivir en bañador todo el año.

Morao, me hubiera puesto morao.

Déjense de fabular con catracraks, hornos crematorios de gacelas y hundimientos de moneda. No pierdan la perspectiva.:ouch:

Ni excesos de confianza, ni miedos infundados que te hagan perder el momento.
Todas las bolsas están máximos, por algo será. El tren solo pasa una vez.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2014)

Casi

Casi todas las bolsas estan en máximos, dejando de lado USA y Japón (que van por delante en políticas expansivas) hay que ver qué va a pasar en Europa, política y económicamente.
Posiblemente haya pacto y materialización de las palabras del Droghi, pero seguramente eso ya está descontado, la jornada de hoy a mí personalmente me ha dejado :8:
Aun no ha acabado Mayo, recuerda el título del hilo.


----------



## Chila (26 May 2014)

Infravalorais a los españoles.
Salvo cuatro sitios en el mundo, y que cuentan con unas peculiaridades muy similares, el ratio de idiocia es similar en todos los sitios

---------- Post added 26-may-2014 at 23:29 ----------

Ps: he entrado en gas. Casi toco nattaceutical, pero he tirado por algo mas defensivo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

Voy a poner una cosa interesante:








El volumen en esta subida es decreciente. El rsi dice que aún le queda un poco ante de probar resistencia, aunque también llevaría 3 picos en 62 aprox en poco.

Ahora, en el precio, vemos que tenemos la resistencia delante, Y que hemos parado justo en el 61,80 de la proyección de subida de los 3 recuadros que he señalado.

Si actuará como resistencia, es posible mañana corrigiesemos el fibo38 de la subida de estos 6 dñias y *caigamos a 10.540 más o menos*





Añado, natra da entrada en vigia+koncorde y macd adelantado


----------



## bertok (27 May 2014)

Tiene 15 años. Nada más que decir.

[YOUTUBE]qmpK9jXzBg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

atresmedia y mediaset fueron oportunidades hace 1 semana (creo que puse los gráficos) y también me cagué, ahora sería salida.

pop tiene mejor pinta que sab por cacharros. bankia lleva jugando con el kumo 8-10 días... tanto va el cántaro...

ams creo que colgué también, y rebotó donde tenía.


lo de BIO me jode jode jode por lo mismo que mediaset, atresmedia, nhh etc... por cagón como enagás
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-money-safe-from-yellen-171.html#post11640236


al menos nat y mtb pintan muy bien, a día de hoy


uno con mala pinta es Duro.

Grifols sigue aún en su triángulito, a ver mañana por dónde rompe


----------



## ponzi (27 May 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pensar que la clase política no es un fiel reflejo de la ciudadanía era un error colosal e inaceptable en alguien tan inteligente como usted.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Aqui hay gente mas preparada y con mas olfato a la cual admiro bastante, entre ellos al gran leoncio del hilo.Pensar que aqui iba a cambiar algo, efectivamente ha sido un error inaceptable






egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, imagínate la cantidad de gente que vive del sistema y que mientras no vea en riesgo su cotarro no va a mover un dedo por cambiar nada del actual régimen. A mi alrededor, familia y amigos, nadie ha votado a la casta.



Ha quedado clarisimo y mas despues de las elecciones.
Cambiando de tema,ultimamente hablo todos los dias con gente de otros paises y ya q tenemos a un expatriado en USA....Janus que esta pasando en el sur del pais?? De verdad hay tanta sequia? No se hasta q punto puede afectar esto a las cosechas.


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

vamos botas, TIRA el puto ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

comenzamos el rally bajista que nos llevara a los 10100 , cuidado pues :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2014)

Natraceutical sigue calentorra!!

Tambores de Opa.


----------



## amago45 (27 May 2014)

11.705 a la de uno, 11.705 a la de dos ... ...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Veo que han estado hablando de fútbol, una duda: ¿es cierto que Florentino abrazó a Aznar y no a Rajoy porque al ser del Opus no puede abrazar a maricones? ienso::



nunca habias sido interesante hasta ahora ienso:


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Enagas nos esta guanando un poquitin demasiado....
:ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 May 2014)

Buenas.

Sólo entro para presentar mi nuevo avatar.

Y ya de paso decir que mis Zetias y mis Arcelores siguen igual de mierdas mas o menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Natraceutical sigue calentorra!!
> 
> Tambores de Opa.



A ver, al fin a vuelto a subir la marea para mi barco.
Falta que sople un poco el viento, hinche mis velas y ...........a navegar hasta los confines del Ralfibex!!!!!
:XX:


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> comenzamos el rally bajista que nos llevara a los 10100 , cuidado pues :no:



Habra que cargar largos entonces, suele ser muy fiable.


----------



## JimTonic (27 May 2014)

vamos matildeeee cierra el putooo gappppp ::


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Sólo entro para presentar mi nuevo avatar.
> 
> ...




Buenas, me logeo para ver el nuevo avatar de JB ::

Y para pedir que me suban esas sabadell al infinito, que lastima topongo....te trollearon bien, pero el sl era obligatorio, a otra cosa!!


----------



## amago45 (27 May 2014)

Vamos Ralph !!! 

VIVA EL MAL !!!
VIVA EL CAPITAL !!!
SOY AVERIA Y ASPIRO A UNA ALCALDIA !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entro para cagarme en todos los muertos de Montoro. Acabo de terminar con hacienda, que somos todos los gilipollas, y tengo que pagar 400€ por ganancias en bolsa.
> 
> No pienso trabajar para que se repartan sobres, nunca mas comprare una accion, ya lo tenia bastante abandonado, pero es que no me sale de los guevos trabajar para la casta.
> 
> Mucha suerte y felices plusvis.



Haber palmao.,,,,:: :: ::


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

vamos chocolateros


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Buenas, me logeo para ver el nuevo avatar de JB ::
> 
> Y para pedir que me suban esas sabadell al infinito, que lastima topongo....te trollearon bien, pero el sl era obligatorio, a otra cosa!!



Ese SL no era obligatorio en mi humilde entender. O mucho más arriba para meter a la buchaca el máximo beneficio o no ponerlo esperando la búsqueda de máximos del IBEX tras la corrección. 
Pero ya sabéis que yo no pongo SL, no van con mi forma de entender la bolsa, con lo que mi visión es más que discutible.

Empiezo a ver síntomas de agotamiento en Iberdrola. Ayer no acompañó al IBEX, hoy se vuelve a quedar rezagada y sus volúmenes han caído en las últimas sesiones.
Planteándome volver a salir, me huelo corrección si no rompe los 5,25 hoy.

El SAN una pasada, estoy que levito con él. Vértigo.


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El fallo fue no hacer ni chicha ni limona, ni aguantar el valor ni ajustar stop muchisimo mas arriba, es verdad que el valor se comporto de manera muy muy brusca en 3 dias con dos caidas>5% lo que me dejó un poco a contra pie, no hay que darle mas vueltas, por lo menos se sale en verde y listo.


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

No me hagas caso Topongo.

Es que yo tengo mi propia cruzada particular contra los SL. Cuando se opera en medio/largo plazo se entiende.
Para mí son un sacacuartos y lo único que consigues es que te eliminen de la partida antes de poder enseñar las cartas. Los leoncios ven tu SL, saben hasta dónde tienen que bajar para despiojar antes de volver a subir y distribuir arriba de nuevo.


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No me hagas caso Topongo.
> 
> Es que yo tengo mi propia cruzada particular contra los SL. Cuando se opera en medio/largo plazo se entiende.
> Para mí son un sacacuartos y lo único que consigues es que te eliminen de la partida antes de poder enseñar las cartas. Los leoncios ven tu SL, saben hasta dónde tienen que bajar para despiojar antes de volver a subir y distribuir arriba de nuevo.



De 2,54 a 2,23 en 3 dias.... es un sobrada... lo mio era un stop protegiendo entrada + beneficio industrial.... es verdad que tenía que haber liquidado porque además es la cartera c/p m/p en la de largo la de las fer,ibe ,bme... las que hemos comentado muchas veces no llevo stop sino ojimetro y es muy dificil que salga de alguna porque con los dividendos descontados los precios de entrada en muchas son ya ridiculos y siguen siendo lecheras que ahora daría mas pereza reentrar.
LAs engases de esta cartera las llevo con objetivo claro, de todas formas si tiran bien siempre se pueden convertir en cartera l/p con stop alejado... pero nunca sin stop (en esta cartera).
Supongo que al dividendo 3/7/14=0,763€ me quedaré, un desastre tendría que pasar...


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De 2,54 a 2,23 en 3 dias.... es un sobrada... lo mio era un stop protegiendo entrada + beneficio industrial.... es verdad que tenía que haber liquidado porque además es la cartera c/p m/p en la de largo la de las fer,ibe ,bme... las que hemos comentado muchas veces no llevo stop sino ojimetro y es muy dificil que salga de alguna porque con los dividendos descontados los precios de entrada en muchas son ya ridiculos y siguen siendo lecheras que ahora daría mas pereza reentrar.
> LAs engases de esta cartera las llevo con objetivo claro, de todas formas si tiran bien siempre se pueden convertir en cartera l/p con stop alejado... pero nunca sin stop (en esta cartera).
> Supongo que al dividendo 3/7/14=0,763€ me quedaré, un desastre tendría que pasar...



Te pongo un ejemplo parecido que viví en mis carnes. Bajar el SAN de 6,78 (mi entrada) a 6,20 en una semana. Lo que hice fue comprar más en 6,25 (había dejado la munición por si me fallaba la entrada). Mi apuesta era que tenía que superar los 7 más recoger el dividendo. 
Hoy estoy 1€ por encima del precio medio de entrada. Si me hubieran flaqueado las piernas todavía me tendría que sentar hoy con un cojín debajo del culo.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 12:37 ----------

* Iberdrola ofrece un dividendo de 0,144 euros*

El 1 de julio.

Iberdrola ofrece un dividendo de 0,144 euros - Bolsa Digital


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo parecido que viví en mis carnes. Bajar el SAN de 6,78 (mi entrada) a 6,20 en una semana. Lo que hice fue comprar más en 6,25 (había dejado la munición por si me fallaba la entrada). Mi apuesta era que tenía que superar los 7 más recoger el dividendo.
> Hoy estoy 1€ por encima del precio medio de entrada. Si me hubieran flaqueado las piernas todavía me tendría que sentar hoy con un cojín debajo del culo.



Con todos mis respetos, no es igual esperar en SAN que en SAB, en enagas probablemente hubiese hecho /haga eso... si ejemplos en mi cartera como el que has puesto tengo a porrillo.
De SAB he sido abanderado en el hilo, pero no hay que olvidar que tiene pegas y gordas, al final SATan pues entre 10% de dividendo pitos y flautas te lo hace llevadero, sabadell coon su mierdidividendo, su per exagerado incluso hoy en dia y con una posible AKA... no es esperar en Bkia pero tiene sus cosillas... pero aquí lo que tu dices comprar buenos valores, comprar valores menos buenos, en la cabeza no pesa lo mismo.
Pero bueno , ejemplos buenos y malos de cuando usar stop hay para aburrir
Ahora venga a comprar ENG que nos cotiza con casi 6% de descuento amijos...
Edito para decir que personalmente creo que de la banca es el que mejor opcion rent/riesgo tiene pero me apetece dejarlo apartadillo, me ha tocado la moral...

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 13:22 ----------

Joer otra que seguia, MAP(2,9) pues de puta madre superando el 3... grrrrr


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2014)

El FMI pide a España subir el IVA, hacer quitas de deuda a empresas y bajar Sociedades - elEconomista.es
estos deberían tener algún tipo de responsabilidad por las chapuzas que hacen...
vamos a bajar Sociedades y a subir el Iva que así consumiremos mas, tb que nos bajen los sueldos.... y la presidenta subiéndose el sueldo año tras año.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El FMI pide a España subir el IVA, hacer quitas de deuda a empresas y bajar Sociedades - elEconomista.es
> estos deberían tener algún tipo de responsabilidad por las chapuzas que hacen...
> vamos a bajar Sociedades y a subir el Iva que así consumiremos mas, tb que nos bajen los sueldos.... y la presidenta subiéndose el sueldo año tras año.



Pues espera......que no se donde he leido esta mañana que si no hay acuerdo con el president del eurogrupo, propondrán nombrar uno de consenso......y se postula para el puesto la "Lagarde" :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2014)

me encantaría ver a todos estos que postulan por apretarnos el cinturón, rebajar sueldos, hacer mas horas, que fueran despedidos y sintieran en sus carnes la sensación de no ser aceptados para ningún puesto de trabajo, pasasen unos añitos en el para y vieran como tienen que cambiar de modo de vida porque sus ahorros van disminuyendo...


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

Somos remeros Lángaro. 
Una vez que los parásitos de arriba han acabado de chuparnos la sustancia y ya no tengamos capacidad para generar recursos, paga de subsistencia o una mierda de jubilación. Sólo nos quedará mal vivir.

Cada vez sueño más con lograr la independencia financiera, tacita a tacita vamos llegando, y poder dedicarme al terruño produciendo lo básico fuera del sistema. No aspiro a retirarme a una isla del Caribe, no valgo para eso ya que tengo que estar haciendo algo, pero hacerlo sólo para mí y los míos es mi sueño.
Estoy harto de ser expoliado, día sí y día también.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 13:58 ----------

ya se ha puesto el gato largo

la tarde pinta roja


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2014)

pasen por el blog de carlos maria , ahora ya habla de la cuña :fiufiu:

aun queda cuña para rato chavales , nos hemos quedado a poco de tocar la parte alta , como ya dije el rally bajista comienza :no:


----------



## Chila (27 May 2014)

Iberdrola No lleva pinta de romper los 5,25 Tono.
A ver como acaba la sesion.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 May 2014)

Bueno señores, dejémonos de invertir en chicharros, ya va siendo hora de apostar fuerte por los grandes valores.

Cuando demonios metemos todo lo gordo en Imtech y ANR ??

De aquí a cuatro años se multiplican por 10. Quien empieza?


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Bueno señores, dejémonos de invertir en chicharros, ya va siendo hora de apostar fuerte por los grandes valores.
> 
> Cuando demonios metemos todo lo gordo en Imtech y ANR ??
> 
> De aquí a cuatro años se multiplican por 10. Quien empieza?



Ya si eso Vd primero... 
Pero lo de dejar los chicharros....
Eso o mi detector de sarcasmo se ha jodido :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (27 May 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Bueno señores, dejémonos de invertir en chicharros, ya va siendo hora de apostar fuerte por los grandes valores.
> 
> Cuando demonios metemos todo lo gordo en Imtech y ANR ??
> 
> De aquí a cuatro años se multiplican por 10. Quien empieza?



A mi es que me da como zozobra


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Iberdrola No lleva pinta de romper los 5,25 Tono.
> A ver como acaba la sesion.



A ver en este arréon del IBEX lo que hace.
Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que hoy el resto de las eléctricas están llevando caña, se va comportando. 
Después de la siesta lo reconsideraré.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 15:00 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> A mi es que me da como zozobra



y a mí mi modestia me impide ser el primero


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No me hagas caso Topongo.
> 
> Es que yo tengo mi propia cruzada particular contra los SL. Cuando se opera en medio/largo plazo se entiende.
> Para mí son un sacacuartos y lo único que consigues es que te eliminen de la partida antes de poder enseñar las cartas. *Los leoncios ven tu SL, saben hasta dónde tienen que bajar para despiojar antes de volver a subir y distribuir arriba de nuevo.*



*

Vamos viendo la lusss ....

MR. Tono, si solo fuera eso .....

Mire viendo el tamaño de la entrada y como se hizo le pueden clasificar. Una vez hecho esto:

-Si pone un SL en poco tiempo le ven cuanto y cuando esta dispuesto a perder.
-Si pone un SP en poco tiempo le ven cuanto y cuando esta dispuesto a ganar.
-Si pone algo dinamico se detecta en OB y se "hace estrellarse" contra "lo que interesa".
-Se pueden agrupar con otros para ver si merece la pena a ultra-corto.
-Si quita el SL o el SP se puede ver si pierde el interes, cuando lo ha perdido, cuanto tiempo lo ha mantenido y en que direccion lo ha perdido.
-Si se agrupan puede ver el interes gacelino y cuanto dura... y donde esta.
-Un SL o SP es una intencion REAL DE VENDER, porque "BWAHAHAHA ESTOY DENTRO" -a menos que se cancele -

Entre otras cosas, porque hay mas, bastante mas ... Aunque todo "estadisticamnte hablando".

Bienvenido al mundo de la gacela temerosa e insegura. Pero intelijente.*


----------



## vmmp29 (27 May 2014)

asome la cabeza Fran..


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya si eso Vd primero...
> Pero lo de dejar los chicharros....
> Eso o mi detector de sarcasmo se ha jodido :ouch:



LLeve a reparar su detector de sarcasmo 

En serio, nadie de esta avanzadilla de valientes va a intentar meter la pezuña?
Imtech está hundida definitivamente?
Hace unos meses dije que en 1,25 era para plantearse entrar y alguien me respondió que a ese precio entraba con todo lo gordo. Se lo pensó dos veces?

ANR es una gran empresa y el planeta va a necesitar tirar del carbón tarde o temprano. Los USA no van a dejar que se hunda el sector. Es que a lo mejor soy muy optimista, pero a largo plazo lo veo una buena entrada.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> LLeve a reparar su detector de sarcasmo
> 
> En serio, nadie de esta avanzadilla de valientes va a intentar meter la pezuña?
> Imtech está hundida definitivamente?
> ...



A ANR hay que dejarla trabajar la tendencia con tranquilidad ::::::

Imtech es un truño dirigida por directivos que no son nada fiables. Además la jugarreta que hicieron en la pauta de precios sobre el nivel de los 2,25€, indica que lo tradea muuuuuu mala gente :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Krim (27 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ANR hay que dejarla trabajar la tendencia con tranquilidad ::::::
> 
> Imtech es un truño dirigida por directivos que no son nada fiables. Además la jugarreta que hicieron en la pauta de precios sobre el nivel de los 2,25€, indica que lo tradea muuuuuu mala gente :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Bueno, y el guano prometido para cuando? El techo de tendencia primaria y tal ::::


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

Se obro el milagro: Subiendo el numero de pensionistas y subiendo la cuantia de la pension media, a ni vel contable, Montoro ha conseguido que el gasto total en pensiones descienda.

Que se multipliquen los panes, y los panes se multiplicaron.

Asi fue.

Pagina 23 de 

http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/189687.pdf

Pasaros por aqui

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-seguridad-social-mal-dato-abril-2014-a.html


----------



## bertok (27 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, y el guano prometido para cuando? El techo de tendencia primaria y tal ::::



hoyga cada uno con su mecanismo.

En el SP he visto una distribución muy clara desde el 1 de Marzo 2014. La pauta de precios ha dejado su rastro en forma de diamante pero sólo le ha falta bajar a probar los 1840 ..... por lo tanto ha dejado la pauta incompleta.

Ya tiene vía libre.

Sigan incrementando las posiciones largas y disfruten las plusvis ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (27 May 2014)

Momento de subir stops en TRN y UIHC para garantizar un 15% siempre y cuando no me fastidien en pre o after. A ver hasta donde llegan pero de momento +17% y +20% respectivamente :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Venga enagas un poquito mas y al verde después de trollear todo el día. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

S&P 1911 y subiendo


----------



## Durmiente (27 May 2014)

Vaya rayajo que acaba de hacer el IBEX

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (27 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vaya rayajo que acaba de hacer el IBEX
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



... están tratando de pintar un doble suelo chusquero minutero, para hacer un cierre de sesión en todo lo alto y ya tal ... 

Vamos Pepón, que te comen la merienda !!!


----------



## Durmiente (27 May 2014)

Me parece que no. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2014)

Dia raruno en enagas henos pasado de ser el ralph del ralph a cerrar con los listos... buena noticia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

Ya tenemos los 11.000 a tiro

Y despues?

Habra que ir a cerrar el GAP en 9.200 y tal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Vamos viendo la lusss ....
> 
> MR. Tono, si solo fuera eso .....
> 
> ...



Esto debería estar grabado a fuego en la cabeza de cualquier inversor. 

Tengo clarísimo que el AT y los SL son armas de destrucción masiva para las gacelas. Mucha gente utilizando los mismos gráficos, moviéndose al mismo ritmo, colocando el dinero en los mismos valores y poniendo los SL en el mismo sitio.
Es decir, enseñamos las cartas de nuestra apuesta, le damos el trabajo hecho a quién dispone de toda esa información. 
Una vez que saben dónde está el dinero y cuánto hay, los leoncios actúan como un barco pesquero con radar que ha detectado los bancos de peces y sólo tiene que pasar la red. 

Incluso añadiría que sin ganar dinero sobre el propio valor que se ataca, puede ser rentable por la cantidad de comisiones que se llevan a la buchaca los brókers cada vez que se hace un barrido.

Luego están los grandes poseedores de acciones, como el dueño de Zara estos últimos meses, que para no tener las acciones paradas (será que no les llega con los cientos de millones en dividendos) las prestan a comisión para posiciones cortas. Sacándoles otro jugoso % por dejar que a sus pequeños inversores les rompan el culo sin arriesgar ni un céntimo.

Añadiría a los medios de comunicación haciendo el trabajo publicitario de forma descarada.
Hoy mismo en la TVG (a galega) metieron como quien no quiere la cosa un publirreportaje sobre Zeltia. Que si el Yondelis va ser aprobado aquí y allá, que si varios fondos USA han invertido en el valor, que si ha duplicado su precio desde el año pasado.
Pero nada dijeron de lo gordo de su deuda, de sus pasadas ampliaciones de capital, de que en el año 2008 valía 3 veces más que ahora y en el 2010 el doble o que su presidente es el hermano del que saqueó Pescanova y que son los mismos perros y con el mismo collar.

No quiero con esto menospreciar a quien utiliza el AT. Cada uno es cada cual. De hecho el que va por delante por sus conocimientos de AT es de suponer que será el primero en salir y recoger las plusvalías. 

Dura vida la de la gacela. Si va con el rebaño malo. Si va por libre peor.


----------



## amago45 (27 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dura vida la de la gacela. Si va con el rebaño malo. Si va por libre peor.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: esta es la frase que lo define todo

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 18:52 ----------

Por cierto que al cierre de la sesión se han recogido beneficios en el IBEX, no se si todo el mundo está 100% de que esto se va a los 11.000 - 11.200

Telefónica estaba en 11.30 y cerró en 11.225 ... ¿Cómo c-o-ñ-o consiguen vender a las 17:29:59 ??? Todos los días igual, como diría Bisbal, 'ehto eh increible tío


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2014)

Coñe la declaración...Montoro pide su parte!! A pagar toca este año despues de 20 sin hacerlo!!

Duda fiscal: tengo 2000e. en minusvalía venta de acciones a mas de un año y no tengo plusvalias a mas de un año ( son todas a menos de un año). Quedan para 4 años a compensar con plusvis a mas de un año??


----------



## LCIRPM (27 May 2014)

Correcto, sólo se pueden compensar minusvalias de más de un año con plusvalías de más de un año.


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

bueno...

*chocolatera y montebalito *buen día hoy como apuntaban indicadores 
(ya estoy pensando en retirarme con plusvas, puto cagón)
pop mejor que sabadell
bankia sigue jugando con kumo
duro sigue con mala pinta, y añadiría IGUAL a ohl
grifols sigue dentro del triángulo, que debe romper YA mañana en algún sentido


y ENCE que era para los nietos, dando entrada hoy, en principio hasta 2,28 por lo menos, veremos.







NATRA





venta en 1,90-1,93? mmm no sé


Montebalito












radar para en poco tiempo: vidrala






bio: intentando cabalgar o pullback a la directriz






caf: no sé no sé


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2014)

Manifa de feminazis y machosomega en granada....

"Contra el patriarcado y el capital"

LoL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LCIRPM (27 May 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Podría estallar un BUY ON en Wall Street

¿Podría?
Yo sigo pensando que es un fake, que vale, que hay una liquidez brutal, que las bolsas están en tendencia alcista y rompiendo máximos, pero .....
Anuncio de final de la QE yanki
Los abenomics tampoco es que hayan sido la caña en Japón
Droghi no se sabe si sube o si baja, y con la amenaza de la "ingobernabilidad" europea
Todo eso con Ukranie en pre guerra, y el papa hablando contra el celibato

Yo pienso estar más fuera que dentro, pero vayusté a saber porque esto no hay quien lo entienda, alomojó Pepón me pandorea, pero ¿como voy a vender las gowex y las BME?, ahora que suben


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

hace 5 dias:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra, no tocar


hoy:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra en el cortisimo plazo


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Podría estallar un BUY ON en Wall Street
> 
> ¿Podría?
> Yo sigo pensando que es un fake, que vale, que hay una liquidez brutal, que las bolsas están en tendencia alcista y rompiendo máximos, pero .....
> ...



La vela verde que ha dejado al final de la sesión indicaría más subidas mañana por lo menos a primeras horas


----------



## tarrito (27 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 5 dias:
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra, no tocar
> 
> 
> ...



"la que está liando el coletas" :ouch:


mi frase preferida de estos días


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

Yo los 2000 de S&P los veo sin problemas, y despues seguira subiendo, hay mucho, mucho, mucho margen alcista.

Ojo, me equivoco casi siempre, avisados estais.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 5 dias:
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra, no tocar
> 
> 
> ...



De todas maneras desde finales de octubre 2013 no mola nada su tendencia.


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 5 dias:
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra, no tocar
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando empiezo a ver a alguien dibujar una elipse en el analisis tecnico yo flipo.

Recordemos: Una elipse es el lugar geométrico de todos los puntos de un plano para los cuales se cumple que el cociente entre sus distancias a un punto fijo –que se denomina foco– y a una recta dada –llamada directriz– permanece constante y es igual a la excentricidad de la misma.

Y ahora que me expliquen que demonios tiene que ver esto con el valor de un activo, que significa el foco, que significa la directriz en el precio y que significa la excentricidad. ::


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando empiezo a ver a alguien dibujar una elipse en el analisis tecnico yo flipo.
> 
> Recordemos: Una elipse es el lugar geométrico de todos los puntos de un plano para los cuales se cumple que el cociente entre sus distancias a un punto fijo –que se denomina foco– y a una recta dada –llamada directriz– permanece constante y es igual a la excentricidad de la misma.
> 
> Y ahora que me expliquen que demonios tiene que ver esto con el valor de un activo, que significa el foco, que significa la directriz en el precio y que significa la excentricidad. ::



es chartista, no AT puro


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando empiezo a ver a alguien dibujar una elipse en el analisis tecnico yo flipo.
> 
> Recordemos: Una elipse es el lugar geométrico de todos los puntos de un plano para los cuales se cumple que el cociente entre sus distancias a un punto fijo –que se denomina foco– y a una recta dada –llamada directriz– permanece constante y es igual a la excentricidad de la misma.
> 
> Y ahora que me expliquen que demonios tiene que ver esto con el valor de un activo, que significa el foco, que significa la directriz en el precio y que significa la excentricidad. ::



La elipse, suelo redondeado, suele funcionar en chart...hasta que rompe y deja de funcionar :Baile:

Y los USA en maximos!


----------



## jopitxujo (27 May 2014)

Hoy he comprado otro paquetito de Popular, para medio-largo plazo.

Por otro lado he cerrado los cortos que tenía en el SP al ver que la rotura de los 1900 parece clara, lo mismo con los largos del oro. La bajadita de hoy en el metal ha sido la puntilla, me han zurrao bien.::


P.D: Puta Amper.


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> La elipse, suelo redondeado, suele funcionar en chart...hasta que rompe y deja de funcionar :Baile:
> 
> Y los USA en maximos!



A algunos les funciona la alineacion de mercurio, venus y neptuno en la casa de sagitario y tal.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> La vela verde que ha dejado al final de la sesión indicaría más subidas mañana por lo menos a primeras horas



Y el oro también ha pandoreado ¿no?

Demasiado claro, nose nose.


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

Cuando trazais lineas yo entiendo que estais linearizando el problema y tomando la primera aproxiacion de una funcion analitica alrededor de un punto. Me surgen dudas por el tema de que eso de que los precios se puedan aproximar por funciones diferenciables y tal, pero bueno, aceptamo pulpo. Pero es que ponerse a dibujar cualquier cosa, eso es una magufada.


----------



## MarketMaker (27 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando empiezo a ver a alguien dibujar una elipse en el analisis tecnico yo flipo.
> 
> Recordemos: Una elipse es el lugar geométrico de todos los puntos de un plano para los cuales se cumple que el cociente entre sus distancias a un punto fijo –que se denomina foco– y a una recta dada –llamada directriz– permanece constante y es igual a la excentricidad de la misma.
> 
> Y ahora que me expliquen que demonios tiene que ver esto con el valor de un activo, que significa el foco, que significa la directriz en el precio y que significa la excentricidad. ::



Si hacemos caso a una serie que servía para resolver un problema sobre cría de conejos.... ¿porque no usar un gato boca arriba? ::::


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando trazais lineas yo entiendo que estais linearizando el problema y tomando la primera aproxiacion de una funcion analitica alrededor de un punto. Me surgen dudas por el tema de que eso de que los precios se puedan aproximar por funciones diferenciables y tal, pero bueno, aceptamo pulpo. Pero es que ponerse a dibujar cualquier cosa, eso es una magufada.



toma nam, para que juegues un poco

Manuales y tutoriales de bolsa libros cursos


----------



## MarketMaker (27 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Coñe la declaración...Montoro pide su parte!! A pagar toca este año despues de 20 sin hacerlo!!
> 
> Duda fiscal: tengo 2000e. en minusvalía venta de acciones a mas de un año y no tengo plusvalias a mas de un año ( son todas a menos de un año). Quedan para 4 años a compensar con plusvis a mas de un año??



Eso al maese... se maneja bien con las plusvis negatifffas. 8:

Las de más de un año, las compensas con las plusvis de años siguientes, al menos era así cuando trabajaba en Hispanistán.


----------



## tarrito (27 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si hacemos caso a una serie que servía para resolver un problema sobre cría de conejos.... ¿porque no usar un gato boca arriba? ::::



aquí de toda la vida lo hemos llamado "momento bolso" ... ni elipses ni gatos boca arriba ienso:

respect traditions :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso al maese... se maneja bien con las plusvis negatifffas. 8:
> 
> Las de más de un año, las compensas con las plusvis de años siguientes, al menos era así cuando trabajaba en Hispanistán.



Buah! que ataque más gratuito. Vaya preparándose para la revenge!!!!!!

Fatality to the SP? 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> toma nam, para que juegues un poco
> 
> Manuales y tutoriales de bolsa libros cursos



Os leo ojoplatico, lo mismo que observo alucinado estos manuales.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2014)

Al loro porque la palabra maldita ya está en los medios 8:8:8:

Coal: No ‘Imminent Bankruptcy Risk’ But UBS Discusses Anyway - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com

*Coal: No ‘Imminent Bankruptcy Risk’ But UBS Discusses Anyway
*

Pick a coal stock–any coal stock–and it’s likely that those shares have been pounded this year. That’s made some analysts consider whether they’re cheap enough to buy. *UBS thinks its time to consider bankruptcy, even if its not a near-term concern* ..................


----------



## Namreir (27 May 2014)

Es como lo de la curva de laffer, que no es mas que una obviedad, pero a la vez esquiva el problema de esas funciones que tienen maximos locales en todos los puntos racionales entre 0 y 1.

Yo siempre dudo de todas estas magufadas y hay una sencilla razon. Si funcionasen se podria programar, y como nadie lo ha hecho satisfactoriamete, pues me da que no es mas que filosofia barata adornada con matematicas elementales.

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 22:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Al loro porque la palabra maldita ya está en los medios 8:8:8:
> 
> Coal: No ‘Imminent Bankruptcy Risk’ But UBS Discusses Anyway - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com
> 
> ...



¿Pero el carbon no era la inversion del futuro?


----------



## bertok (27 May 2014)

Siempre he sido claro a este respecto: X0 ó X7.

Ya llegará el momento en que los cortos recompren y los fondos se lancen.

Más miedito ...

We’ve been getting more questions from investors on whether Peabody may consider an equity raise. In our view, the arguments in favour of an equity raise make a lot of sense and give Peabody a clear way to tackle its $6B debt load without shedding assets. Balance sheet leverage is high but not disastrous at 8-9x net debt/EBITDA this year. In addition, Peabody’s $4.8B market cap provides more flexibility to do an equity raise. For argument’s sake, *if Peabody did a $2B equity raise, net leverage would fall to a range of 4-5x and debt-to-capitalization would drop from 60% to the low 40% range*. This would provide added flexibility to weather the downturn in the seaborne coal markets should prices stay at depressed levels for a longer than expected period of time. Contrary to some views, a recapitalization of the balance sheet probably does not provide substantial dry powder for Peabody to make acquisitions. However, if coal markets strengthen somewhat then the recapitalization could bring ne


----------



## Tono (27 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Siempre he sido claro a este respecto: X0 ó X7.
> 
> Ya llegará el momento en que los cortos recompren y los fondos se lancen.
> 
> ...



Para hacer un x0 te da igual entrar ahora que más tarde con tó lo gordo. 
Así te ahorras de andar buscando noticias pa ná y dedicas el tiempo a seguir estudiando el hábitat del Pechopalomus Ibericus.


----------



## Chila (27 May 2014)

Pinta negro el carbon.
Yo creo que hasta las proximas presidenciales...
Sigo en IBE. Atentos a mañana a ver...


----------



## ane agurain (27 May 2014)

BP, Gas Natural, Iberdrola y Energya VM se adjudican el gas de operación - Martes, 27 Mayo 2014 (17:17)


----------



## MarketMaker (27 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buah! que ataque más gratuito. Vaya preparándose para la revenge!!!!!!
> 
> Fatality to the SP?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Sigue la ruta, solo hay que revisar mensajes.
1900 visto y no rompieron la base de ventas <1800 en el pull previsto y cantado.

Incluso el 4 abril dejé escrito que en 1873 se apoyaban largos, el 9 de abril hubo primer intento, pero no tuvimos cierre por encima, nuevo pull y entrada, 22 de abril confirma nivel y aumento de posiciones largas....y eso es lo que estamos viendo ahora +100 +40. En cifras, algo mareante, si cumple hasta los 1934-1972-2000 me retiro para siempre y a la vida contemplativa.


----------



## Montegrifo (28 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Es como lo de la curva de laffer, que no es mas que una obviedad, pero a la vez esquiva el problema de esas funciones que tienen maximos locales en todos los puntos racionales entre 0 y 1.
> 
> Yo siempre dudo de todas estas magufadas y hay una sencilla razon. Si funcionasen se podria programar, y como nadie lo ha hecho satisfactoriamete, pues me da que no es mas que filosofia barata adornada con matematicas elementales.





Da igual análisis técnico que justifique el comportamiento de un valor mediante líneas, o candelstikes, elipses, kumos y demás historias, como si lo quieres justificar por la alineación de los diferentes planetas o los posos del café. Lo importante, es que haya una masa suficiente que se fije a la vez en el comportamiento que dicte ese método y base su actuación en el mismo, a partir de ese momento, se puede convertir en algo medianamente fiable puesto que es el patrón que va a marcar el movimiento conjunto.


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

yo en la porra para mañana pongo los 10.630
a ver si hay suerte

a qué no saben a quién pertenece este posible gráfico?






---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 17:07 ----------

Ahora cuelgo unas posibles trampas para gacelas:

DAX SEMANAL










SP semanal, con la trampa bajista en el rsi 










o igual no es tan trampa bajista y es que estamos "cayendo":: *CUIDADO*









el nasdaq diario, con apple batiendo records, si mañana no perfora, podemos asistir a una pequeña caída


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

Buenos días !!

marchando un broker sin comisiones ... ... 
https://www.robinhood.com/

.. veremos. De momento parece que ya llevan dos rondas de financiación, y no veo mas que nombres judíos* entre los inversores, así que atentos a lo que pudiera pasar
Robinhood | CrunchBase

Eso si, el video de presentación dedica más tiempo a disclaimers que a la propia explicación del servicio ... ... ::::::


(*) judios con todos mis respeto por su gran olfato** para los negocios
(**) olfato con todos mis respetos por su habilidad al detectar negocios, no es peyorativo con el tamaño de sus narices ...


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2014)

Buen escenario, los 2000 o pre en el SP para recibir el discurso de carasapo Draghi.

Es como para pensarselo.


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Buen escenario, los 2000 o pre en el SP para recibir el discurso de carasapo Draghi.
> 
> Es como para pensarselo.



Antes de Draghi habría que estar en modo jato jalapeño, corti-largo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelilas 

la cuña terminara rompiendo a la baja , tocar la parte alta aceleraria esta ruptura , cuidado pues :no:


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Buenos días.
La prima de riesgo a punto de bajar de los 150 puntos.



Chila dijo:


> Pinta negro el carbon.
> Yo creo que hasta las proximas presidenciales...
> Sigo en IBE. Atentos a mañana a ver...



Hoy vuelven a atacar a las eléctricas. 
Tienen pinta de ser las rezagadas en esta subida del IBEX y las que más sufrirán en la corrección a la baja.
Tal vez se debería haber vendido ayer IBER en 5,24 y esperarla de nuevo abajo. ienso: 
El SAN es otro que puede sufrir pronto una limpieza de SL.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 09:25 ----------

Amago, un bróker que se pone el nombre de Robin Hood...


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Enagas le ha pillado el gustillo a guanear también de buena mañana, pues nada, a ver que nos depara el dia...


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

guanos días, MUY tentando de entrar aquí en 0,27 para empezar a subir según el AT de namreir 

o igual esperar a que toque más abajo









digo tentado, porque estando en una nat, no debería tocar la otra por si acaso


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> La prima de riesgo a punto de bajar de los 150 puntos.
> 
> 
> ...



Vendí la semana pasada en 5,186, me adelanté , pero ir apalancado pagando intereses acojona.

Le entraré si recula.

IBE este año arrasa

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 10:33 ----------

Buen Dia,

A ver, a los de Eon, os han ingresado los dividendos hoy? a mi si, pero sólo han ingresado los 0,43 (pedí cash), faltarían los otros 0,17 no? porque pagan el 0,6

Corregirme si me equivoco

Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

el ralph a LP y CP


Spoiler



















el toque que dice el jato hoy sería en 10780 y el segundo 10820 

si somos cobardes...


----------



## ... (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el ralph a LP y CP
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2014)

un monton de veces pero escrito por el mismo "animal", intercalando mensajes asegurando la eliminación de todos los bajistas, vamos lo que se suele llamar un cortilargo


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...



Hombre no voy a ser yo quien defienda a al Sr. Ane que peta como hacemos todos unas veces más y otras menos pero creo recordar que su predicción de las Zeltias a 3,2 en "pocas semanas" va ya para meses... Si nos dedicamos a echarnos los trastos de loq ue no se cumple mal vamos... excepto al jato que es el troll oficial del hilo...


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...



que nos íbamos, no. que a MÍ me seguía dando los 99xx este mes (y también he comentado que el fibo en el tiempo a veces falla por una unidad, si coges días, pues días, si coges meses, pues meses). lo mismo que hay fibo en en el precio, lo hay en el tiempo.


Fíjate:

Mínimos de sept11+jul12 nos da el tercer "mínimo" para mayo13, falla por uno, fue junio13. Ahora corrijo eso y cojo jul12 + jun13, nos daba mayo14, pero si vuelve a fallar por una unidad, y el mes anterior y este no ha marcado el mínimo, solo nos queda la opción de junio14, así que según FIBO en el tiempo, en junio, marcamos un mínimo más bajo que en mayo (abajo de 10.280 por lo menos)

lo mismo con los máximos.

te invito a que pruebes este indicador. he puesto con cuadros los fallos de una unidad












De Guindos adelanta datos muy buenos de empleo y un repunte del consumo


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...



Hola ralph .

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 11:00 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> De Guindos adelanta datos muy buenos de empleo y un repunte del consumo



De ese hijo de puta me creo de la mitad, un cuarto.

No se, pero en mi region estamos estancados desde hace meses.


----------



## mpbk (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...



si alguien me hiciera caso os iria mejor,...algunos no tienen ni puta idea,

vamos a 11200-11400 donde es venta total, a esperar bajadas, igual en el stoxx que le falta un 2-3% de subida.

en resistencia de lp se venden los FI, y inversiones a LP.

de nada

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 11:03 ----------

k koño les pasa hoy a las com españolas que suben


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Da igual análisis técnico que justifique el comportamiento de un valor mediante líneas, o candelstikes, elipses, kumos y demás historias, como si lo quieres justificar por la alineación de los diferentes planetas o los posos del café. Lo importante, es que haya una masa suficiente que se fije a la vez en el comportamiento que dicte ese método y base su actuación en el mismo, a* partir de ese momento, se puede convertir en algo medianamente fiable* puesto que es el patrón que va a marcar el movimiento conjunto.



No, en ese momento se convierte en un arma de destrucción masiva... que hoy no estamos como hace 30-40 años... que nosotros somos una parte cada vez más pequeña del mercado!!


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2014)

Pues estamos nuevamente en verde, que no decaiga

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 11:08 ----------

¿Creeis que estamos en los albores de la mayor burbuja financiera que haya conocido la humanidad desde el origen de los tiempos?


----------



## boquiman (28 May 2014)

Buenos días... 
Radar Market-Ibex mensual en continuo


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Donde antes he puesto defienda quería poner deba defender, a mi lo que aporta el Sr Ane me parece estupendo, luego cada uno hace caso o no o coje lo que va bien.


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2014)

Por que sinceramente, esto sube, y tiene pinta que seguira subiendo, pero si te miras los balances de las empresas de IBEX saldrias huyendo echando patas. La mitad de ellas, o incluso mas, si las liquidasemos no podriamos pagar las deudas. Eppur si muove.


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Radar Market-Ibex mensual en continuo





mmm me gusta este gráfico mensual
10.8xx y para abajo
coincide con lo que acabo de poner
implica cerrar el famoso gap







edito: ntc justo parece que ha rebotado en el 0,27 ese. puto cobarde

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 03:27 ----------

Gowex gestionará las redes WiFi de las ciudades de Newcastle y Gateshead en Reino Unido


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> guanos días, MUY tentando de entrar aquí en 0,27 para empezar a subir según el AT de namreir
> 
> o igual esperar a que toque más abajo
> 
> ...



Yo el otro día al final le metí un cartucho más en 0,25, ya tengo posición abierta más arriba que ayer me flotó durante un instante.
Estas no las pienso soltar hasta el año que viene, si Francia no se va al guano en lo que queda de año estoy seguro que me van a servir para superar la cuesta de Enero.

Pero me he escrito en un posit "flagelarme con un cinturón de pinchos 100 veces si vuelvo a comprar más chicharros"


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2014)

¿Que opinais de Abengoa? ¿Y de Vidrala? ¿A tubacex ya se la ha acabado la gasolina para seguir subiendo?


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso al maese... se maneja bien con las plusvis negatifffas. 8:




Hoyga, si tiene ganas de bronca tabernaria, el gatencio está a su entera disposición, aráñese con él ::


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2014)

y apereció!

poleeeeeeeee


ésta sí que vale y no la de apertura del jilo ienso:


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

Lo de eon que te falta será la retencion xiux.
Ibe guaneando...mmm...


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> y apereció!
> 
> poleeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



¿estamos ninguneando a alguien?

La prima de riesgo en 148. Y otras dos noticias macro de hoy:

*La confianza económica de la eurozona escala a máximos desde julio de 2011*

*La tasa de paro en Alemania se situó en mayo en el 6,6%, un 0,2% menos que el mes anterior.*

tan puntuales son estos alemanes que ya dan el paro sin acabar el mes


----------



## boquiman (28 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> y apereció!
> 
> poleeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



Maese nos obsequió con su presencia hace 3 semanas y 600 puntos más abajo en el DAX...
Cada vez que asoma por el foro, se cocina algo "gordo"...
Para mi es un toque de atención...
Gracias por su visita Maese :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos íbamos sí o sí a los 9.900 esta semana/mes? Juraría haber leído eso en este hilo un montón de veces...



Y también habrá leído que se iba a máximos, durante la semana pasada.

Por cierto bastante rarita, no marcando las señales bien: 
Las recuerdo: Subida el martes fuerte....9900 y tuvimos una subida muy leve de 25 puntos
Semana lateral bajista: Posible recorte a 10.260 y subida (se quedó a 50 puntos)

Mal análisis por mi parte, poco ajustado. 
Víctor lo supo ver mejor... a principio de semana comentó giro al alza en la zona de los 10.3xx


21-mayo


FranR dijo:


> .................................................................................................
> Un poco más con visión a medio:
> 
> Seguimos en Canal a medio embutidos que circula entre 10.670-10.150 en este momento.
> ...





FranR dijo:


> Mire pues si usted la tiene más larga, yo mas gorda ::.
> 
> Al final el mp ese es pichicorto a nuestro lado.
> 
> ...




:::: Este me como el error... pero en proyección anual a largo vamos bien....de momento.


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo de eon que te falta será la retencion xiux.
> Ibe guaneando...mmm...



El día de salir era ayer para arañar algo en la corrección. Si tiene un momento de despiste el cuidador y sube un poco me salgo pitando.
...y si no pues esperar, la tendencia alcista seguirá. Para el dividendo de Julio habremos visto los 5,50


----------



## FranR (28 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿estamos ninguneando a alguien?
> 
> La prima de riesgo en 148. Y otras dos noticias macro de hoy:
> 
> ...



Cuando nos saturen de buenas noticias, será el giro. Como siempre la masa un paso por detrás. 

Es que todo marca que nos van a pegar el meneo en la segunda parte del año.... :ouch: o eso quieren que creamos. :S ::::


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

zeltia


----------



## mpbk (28 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Radar Market-Ibex mensual en continuo



recuento mal.ehhhehhhehhhehhh


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Mi aportación del día:









:XX:


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El día de salir era ayer para arañar algo en la corrección. Si tiene un momento de despiste el cuidador y sube un poco me salgo pitando.
> ...y si no pues esperar, la tendencia alcista seguirá. Para el dividendo de Julio habremos visto los 5,50



¿Ibe tiene cuidador?


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo de eon que te falta será la retencion xiux.
> Ibe guaneando...mmm...



Eso pensaba yo, pero no, hay pagado un 0,43 y han retenido un 21%.

Me falta el 0,17


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿Ibe tiene cuidador?









---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 12:11 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo, pero no, hay pagado un 0,43 y han retenido un 21%.
> 
> Me falta el 0,17



¿doble imposición?


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo, pero no, hay pagado un 0,43 y han retenido un 21%.
> 
> Me falta el 0,17



Te savblean en Alemania y te sablean aquí, aunque las retenciones en origen se recuperan.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 12:20 ----------

Bankia: "operación preparando un buen precio para la venta del segundo paquetón".


----------



## Mr. Blonde (28 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Te savblean en Alemania y te sablean aquí, aunque las retenciones en origen se recuperan.



Para los que estén en ClickTrade, me han enviado mail en el que indican que ya tienen disponible la tramitación del W-8BEN para los que operen en EEUU.



y arriba esas SAB !!!


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Te savblean en Alemania y te sablean aquí, aunque las retenciones en origen se recuperan.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 12:20 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (28 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Tio Masclet dijo:
> 
> 
> > Te savblean en Alemania y te sablean aquí, aunque las retenciones en origen se recuperan.
> ...


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Xiux dijo:
> 
> 
> > Publicidad personalizada, el potentado es vd.  A mi me sale una linterna led de tropecientos mil lumen.
> ...


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2014)

Pónganse el Adblock plus, así evitan alguna publicidad.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > A mi me sale el Babyliss Pro Perfect Curl ... me voy a hacer unos ondulados de flipar, y eso que llevo el pelo al uno ... ... :8::8::8:
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

La tarde pinta p'arriba, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

El unico que entiende aqui es ese ilustre forero al que le salen baners de gaylos....:fiufiu:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Agun Tip de las energéticas hoy? o simplemente que no tocaba?


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

en Luxemburgo ING tambien te sablea. Si la tienes declarada, claro


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Enagas se dejó gap en 21,16 ienso: lo irá a cerrar?


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Menuda publicidad nos estan poniendo en el foto, un F-type
> 
> Jaguar F-TYPE
> 
> Quien de aqui es un potentado en ciernes?



Creo que al único que le gustan los Jaguar aquí es a mí... los demás prefieren otro tipo de máquinas... ahora a ver que pega le ponen al nuevo ahora...

Eso sí, ahora mismo no llevo suelto...


----------



## Cantor (28 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hablando de publi, también me salen de cámaras de fotos. Quiero una bolsillera medio que LF1 o TZ60. Alguien que entienda.



Yo no entiendo, y de cámaras tampoco sé ::, pero hace relativamente poco estuve haciendo mi búsqueda particular al respecto... mi conclusión (y me la compré al poco de salir al mercado) fue: Sony RX100 (la I)

Me consta que sacaron la II y ahora van por la III. La I creo que está por 450 euros en amazon y la III creo que anda por 700-800 (pero eso es ná comparado con algunos relojes que usted se gasta  ), yo me compraría la III sin dudarlo, caballo grande ande o no ande 

He de decir que mi objetivo primero era fotos con poca luz, y ahí gana, aunque para mi gusto le falta zoom óptico, pero no se puede tener de todo por lo que se ve...

Ah, por supuesto, si le da igual el dinero y solo busca la mejor compacta, entonces la Sony RX1, pero yo creo que no vale la pena gastarse ese dinero.


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> amago45 dijo:
> 
> 
> > O hace uso del PC su fémina o le veo como el de la gomina del Príncipe de Zamunda.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Que te gustan las putillax?::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que te gustan las putillax?::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II





Esta ha sido buena, lo reconozco ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2014)

fran 
hoy no tiene nivelillos
gracias


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Maese nos obsequió con su presencia hace 3 semanas y 600 puntos más abajo en el DAX...
> Cada vez que asoma por el foro, se cocina algo "gordo"...
> Para mi es un toque de atención...
> Gracias por su visita Maese :Aplauso:




Favor que Ud. me hace... pero vamos, que yo no soy bolsero ni sé de bolsa, eh... que yo sólo vengo por aquí en cada negociación de subciclo cuantitativo de medio plaz... esteeee... cada vez que CR9 marca un gol y luego no celebra los de Sergio Ramos, quise decir ::... pues eso, simplemente paso por aquí a trolear al Von Piräät, al FlanL y al Creador de Mercados Disfuncionales, nada más.

Presumir que yo canté lo del 10K algo así como hace 6 meses, entra sin duda en el terreno de la bolsa-ficción ::::::


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 May 2014)

Xiux, los 0,17 los meten en un segundo apute, quizas lo hagan hoy. Si no es el tema de la doble imposicion como te dijeron. A mi me los metieron el 23.

Cambiando de tema, como huele el estofado de DAX a 10.000, que han aparecido todos los comensales, hasta en la tv lo han "disido", que toca hoy. 

donde esta el gato? .... no me digais que el .... es .... el ....


----------



## jopitxujo (28 May 2014)

Los recortes en Tubacex son para cargar mas. 
Bankia está poniéndose guapetona...a ver como cierra.


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2014)

El bono ya esta en 2,8%


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 May 2014)

.
De IBE decir que el gap de apertura del lunes (al alza) sigue ahí abierto porque hoy se lo ha vuelto a saltar (a la baja). Si no se cierra pronto ya saben, una islita ahí arriba que no es que anime a comprar más precisamente ... 

Si lo cierra y supera los 5.24x con salero si que creo veremos esos 5.5 tan largamente prometidos. Coincidiría más o menos con los 10.800-11.000 del IBEX y a replantearse la vida.


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> amago45 dijo:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## ... (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> edito: ntc justo parece que ha rebotado en el 0,27 ese. puto cobarde
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 03:27 ----------
> 
> Gowex gestionará las redes WiFi de las ciudades de Newcastle y Gateshead en Reino Unido



Pues ahí las tienes otra vez, entra ahora...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta ha sido buena, lo reconozco ::::::



Pues thankee coño thankee que quiero llegar a los 14000!!!


----------



## mpbk (28 May 2014)

ola wapisimos, con lo que os quiero, y no os gustan mis operativas.....

solo hay que comprar y relajarse.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> Yo no entiendo, y de cámaras tampoco sé ::, pero hace relativamente poco estuve haciendo mi búsqueda particular al respecto... mi conclusión (y me la compré al poco de salir al mercado) fue: Sony RX100 (la I)
> 
> Me consta que sacaron la II y ahora van por la III. La I creo que está por 450 euros en amazon y la III creo que anda por 700-800 (pero eso es ná comparado con algunos relojes que usted se gasta  ), yo me compraría la III sin dudarlo, caballo grande ande o no ande
> 
> ...



Es para combate. 400 pavazos ya duelen para olvidarla en cualquier mesa (cosa común en mi). Para una sony mejor me dejo los cuartos en una Leica.

Lumix utiliza óptica leica y sony usa su nombre. Ahora mismo la mejor calidad precio está en Panasonic.... La GH4 alucinante...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues thankee coño thankee que quiero llegar a los 14000!!!



eh tu chaval , ze pequeño te esta buscando , paga la coca ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Crash sube de nivel: Sherlock Holmes

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:07 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Crash sube de nivel: Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II





Crash?....Crash?????? :8:


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2014)

Los futuros americanos parece que se van a poner rojos


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 May 2014)

Que locura MR Pirata, E.on me da salida (parcial) en 14,24 re-entrada en 13,76.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Mmm al cierre miro el gráfico. Lo que comenta se parece a lo que pienso yo. Pero es que ya empieza a dar verigo el DAX con los 10000 mortadelos.... :S

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:17 ----------

Crash Postea eso, lo he visto en mi movil!!!!


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que te gustan las putillax?::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Es que no vea lo que ha avanzado la tecnología... ::


----------



## Galifrey (28 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas se dejó gap en 21,16 ienso: lo irá a cerrar?



Buenas Topongo,

¿Vas a corto plazo en Enagas?

Yo voy cargadillo y te explicaré mis motivos, a ver si me estoy perdiendo algo y meto la pata.

Compré las primeras a 18,x para largo pensando en dividendo y por su analogía con REE (monopolio, etc...). Como pensaba en dividendo deseaba que bajasen un poco más para seguir cargando, pero eso no sucedió. He vuelto a comprar en 19,x y en 20,x.

Mis motivos:

-Monopolio, servicio de primera necesidad, seriedad (aparente) de la empresa.
-Motivo extra: fichan un montón de castuzos de una tacada y la empresa empieza a subir más.
-Ucrania y tal: yo no se si la prensa especializada y los valoradores se piensan que somos subnormales o a mi se me escapa algo, pero cualquier problema de suministro de gas desde Rusia no se como narices puede perjudicar a Enagas. Mas bien al contrario: enagas puede aprovecharlo para ser empresa monopolística de la distribución no solo en España, sino para el resto de Europa.

Te lo comento pq como veo que estás dentro y sigues la acción, poder contrastar si mi visión peca de optimista.

Un saludo.

P.D: ¡por fin se pone algo de moda el chocolate! (aunque para dejar de perder aún me falta un huevo)


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Topongo,
> 
> ¿Vas a corto plazo en Enagas?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Hola en enagas voy a plazo no muy largo/veremos lo que pasa y larguisimo con otra cartera desde los 18,x y con bastante peso.
Lo he comentado, creo que ahora anda con descuento por Ucrania, per 12, dividendo creciente año a año, la he comparado muchas veces con REE, casi imposible que la lien, pero esto es castuzolandia, vete a saber si no te la lian en algun BOE.

La entrada ultima fue en 20,9, mi objetivo principal esta en 22,5-23 pero es muy posible si todo va como creo que no la acabe soltando o le de cuartelillo (stop amplio) , estoy un poco en duda y dependerá de como se comporte en la franja 22,5-23(Si llegamos claro :: ) , si lo supera creo que podemos verla este año por los 25-26.
Simpre tienta tener algo como ENG tipo vaca lechera con un 7-8% anual en dividendo, pero con lo de SAB tan cerca por no soltarla... iremos viendo, de momento estoy muy tranquilo.


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Creo que al único que le gustan los Jaguar aquí es a mí... los demás prefieren otro tipo de máquinas... ahora a ver que pega le ponen al nuevo ahora...
> 
> Eso sí, ahora mismo no llevo suelto...



Oirga! a mi tambien me gustan los Jatos :Baile:

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:55 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Xiux, los 0,17 los meten en un segundo apute, quizas lo hagan hoy. Si no es el tema de la doble imposicion como te dijeron. A mi me los metieron el 23.
> 
> Cambiando de tema, como huele el estofado de DAX a 10.000, que han aparecido todos los comensales, hasta en la tv lo han "disido", que toca hoy.
> 
> donde esta el gato? .... no me digais que el .... es .... el ....



Gracias Hombre Mosca, eso se lo comente a mi broker, que podrian dividir el ingreso de los 0,43 por un lado (me retuvieron el 21%) y luego el 0,17 por otro. pero no tenia N.P.I. y me lo iba a averiguar

Thanks nuevamente


----------



## romanrdgz (28 May 2014)

¿Alguien ha utilizado opciones call LEAPS o hecho una synthetic long call en lugar de comprar las acciones subyacentes alguna vez? Me gustaría que alguien que sí compartiera su experiencia, puesto que me lo estoy planteando inminentemente para Arcelor y me gustaría saber si es tan buena idea como lo pintan en algunos círculos o es una pésima idea.

PD: Estoy al tanto de que pierdo dividendos, riesgo remoto de ejecución del put en la synthetic y también de que tienen una fecha de caducidad. Lo que quiero saber realmente es si hay alguna otra cosa que tenga que considerar aquí.


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Que locura MR Pirata, E.on me da salida (parcial) en 14,24 re-entrada en 13,76.



Estoy por salir, no me pillan otra vez , tocando los 14,2x y luego hacia abajo un par de meses en 13


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

Fuera de Acerinox, 12:46 ahora subid lo que os de la gana. Estábamos perdiendo tiempo aquí ... 

A buscar otro valor ... MTS ???


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

mts yo la veo de esperar.
Tiene un lateral coñazo. Entra en soporte o cuando rompa, ¿pero ahora?


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Fuera de Acerinox, 12:46 ahora subid lo que os de la gana. Estábamos perdiendo tiempo aquí ...
> 
> A buscar otro valor ... MTS ???



Salir de guatemala a....
ni con un palo, te vas a pasar las jornadas viendola de 11,2 a 11,6 y eso si no se despeña... pude salir hace poco con dignidad...


----------



## romanrdgz (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> mts yo la veo de esperar.
> Tiene un lateral coñazo. Entra en soporte o cuando rompa, ¿pero ahora?



Correcto. Si no fuera por Montonto, las habría vendido en la cresta de los 13€ ::

Justo ahora me han cumplido el año, por eso estoy planteandome venderlas y recomprarlas en forma de opciones. De ahí mi pregunta de antes. Concretamente me llama la atención mantener una inversión similar en número de acciones y en paralelo abrir otra posición en RWE cuando confirme el HCHi 8:


----------



## amago45 (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> mts yo la veo de esperar.
> Tiene un lateral coñazo. Entra en soporte o cuando rompa, ¿pero ahora?



Gracias por el tip
buscaba algo del sector, veo que está en Iron & Steel, y que del continuo están MTS, ACX, Tubacex y Tubos Reunidos.

les echo un vistazo a las Tubos esta tarde, y en frío decido en que poner el hueco de Acerinox, hasta el jueves que viene que hable Draghi y ... ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

... dijo:


> Pues ahí las tienes otra vez, entra ahora...



no no
dije cobarde? inteligentísimo... no va a apoyar ahí... apoyará en la principal.... o no



el cuidata es muy hp en este valor, muchas veces la tira unas centésimas por debajo... espero a ver







hace 1 semana elegí natra en vez de natraceutical... porque me daba señal
ntc aunque apunte a ese toque, no da señal de nada aún...
o sea, da la idvergencia, pero la ha subido ya, en principio DEBERÍA seguir subiendo, pero está muy vertical.... si no llevase nat seguro que entraba en 0,268 :´(

he metido natra en venta por arriba a lo de hoy hasta el viernes, por si acaso tomara impulso


y sigo en mtba con el dedo en el enter por si acaso


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

Mola Realia, tengo un paquete desde 0,77, cerca de hacer un 100% aunque tocará y vuelta para abajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> noticia para recordar lo que viene:
> 
> El FROB tiene v?a libre para vender el 60,9% que conserva en Bankia,Banca. Expansi?n.com



refloto la noticia por si acaso


Grifols parece, PARECE, que rompe el triángulo?


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

TWTR recomendaciones, se está poniendo bonita


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

qué mierda es esto calopez?


----------



## pullerazo (28 May 2014)

Buenas,

Os sigo desde hace tiempo. Por aportar y tal. La única nube negra que tiene Enagás es el deficit de tarifa de gas. Que va alrededor de 3000 M€(el acumulado total y subiendo).

Existe el famoso deficit eléctrico, reconocido y que intentan recortar por todos los medios, evitando en lo posible tocar los beneficios de las grandes eléctricas, pero que afecta por los cambios regulatorios constantes.


En el gas pasa lo mismo. El precio por un lado está regulado (porque los pequeños consumidores finales tienen un precio fijo por real decreto y por otro porque los grandes tienen firmados contratos anuales o a más plazo). Por lo que el aumento del precio del gas, puede influir en este deficit de tarifa, que a su vez presione para que el gobierno cambie totalmente el funcionamiento del sistema o simplemente el precio regulado de los peajes.


También como aquí el la hace no la paga, la pagamos entre todos, los costos generados por cosas como el proyecto Castor, pueden incluirse como costo del sistema y al final acabar en el deficit de tarifa, no como pérdida de la empresa explotadora (que se llevaría los beneficios en caso positivo.

Buena empresa y buenos dividendos. Pero en este país nunca se sabe.



Saludos, 

Abajo os dejo el deficit del 2013 sacado de un periódico.

_En la memoria de la CNMC las necesidades de financiación para el ejercicio 2014 se elevan a 3.796 millones de euros, frente a unos ingresos previstos de 2.983 millones. Por lo tanto, el déficit del ejercicio previsto para 2014 ascendería a 813 millones de euros, cifra que representa el 27% de los ingresos por peajes y cánones previstos._


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> refloto la noticia por si acaso
> 
> 
> Grifols parece, PARECE, que rompe el triángulo?



Cualquier tarde de estas podremos reflotar los memes de pepitoria + pesadilla en la cocina + bkia... quedarse a partir de hoy comprado en Bkia es como jugar a las sillas.
Al que le pillen con el carrito esta vez...
cuanto descuento creeis que tendremos esta vez, teniendo en cuenta que los anteriores con un 6% están palamando pasta?
Yo diría un 7-8...


----------



## Hannibal (28 May 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538623-gol-de-senor-bce-avisa-de-que-se-creando-burbuja-deuda-periferica.html

¿Mala noticia para las bolsas, o todo lo contrario? Lo que es obvio es que es mala noticia para todos los ciudadanos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538623-gol-de-senor-bce-avisa-de-que-se-creando-burbuja-deuda-periferica.html
> 
> ¿Mala noticia para las bolsas, o todo lo contrario? Lo que es obvio es que es mala noticia para todos los ciudadanos.



Son burbujas sanas.


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

El deficit de tarifa del gas lo soporta enagas? o las gasistas? Las segundas no? o la pega que ves en por cambiar la regulación en el transporte para que se evite?
Quizá no me he enterado del todo bien pero a enagas el deficit y como se compute ni le va ni le viene salvo para cambios regulatorios a golpe de BOE no?


----------



## Hannibal (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son burbujas sanas.



Como su burbuja de thanks más o menos :X


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Enagas por egundo dia consecutivo haciendo lo mismo, guano y reversal...
O eso parece


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué mierda es esto calopez?



Aggg....Anne spoiler por favor.


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

ntc 0,266  ...


----------



## erpako (28 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538623-gol-de-senor-bce-avisa-de-que-se-creando-burbuja-deuda-periferica.html
> 
> ¿Mala noticia para las bolsas, o todo lo contrario? Lo que es obvio es que es mala noticia para todos los ciudadanos.



Muy mala noticia para el QE, y para las bolsas. Veremos.8::|


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Vaya galletón tonto que se han pegado los yankis, no?


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538623-gol-de-senor-bce-avisa-de-que-se-creando-burbuja-deuda-periferica.html
> 
> ¿Mala noticia para las bolsas, o todo lo contrario? Lo que es obvio es que es mala noticia para todos los ciudadanos.



Y eso es un gol ... ?

este es mas gordo x2 de ayer ...

Versicherungs-Reformplan verstimmt Branche und Verbraucherschützer 28.05.2014 | Nachricht | finanzen.net

Como la rentabilidad asegurada de los fondos de pensiones es muy baja (esperado 1,25%) pues se quiere modificar la ley en djermanY que los regula para poder invertir en ..... acciones.... Juas!!!. "Fondos to be eaten away".


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538623-gol-de-senor-bce-avisa-de-que-se-creando-burbuja-deuda-periferica.html
> 
> ¿Mala noticia para las bolsas, o todo lo contrario? Lo que es obvio es que es mala noticia para todos los ciudadanos.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vaya galletón tonto que se han pegado los yankis, no?



Corramos, hemos perdido los 1910 de SP ::


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Los ano-rotos en mínimos históricos creo,a ver si la aguantan o ya al ascensor hasta el 3,2...


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2014)

"El BCE señala que esa búsqueda de rendimiento, una vez alejado el peligro de ruptura de la zona euro, ha beneficiado a los bancos y a los Estados de la zona euro, pero avisa también de que puede crear desequlibrios y abre la posibilidad de que se deshagan posiciones de inversión de forma “profunda y desordenada”.

Anda ya tontorrones, como va a pasar nada de eso, tranquilo todo el mundo que la bolsa ya solo puede ir para arriba.


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Corramos, hemos perdido los 1910 de SP ::



Uffff... ya lo hemos recuperado.... cuanta zozobra innecesaria :8:::


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Uffff... ya lo hemos recuperado.... cuanta zozobra innecesaria :8:::



Suerte mañana con las DLIA  , que creo que presentan resultados... me da que será susto o muerte...


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2014)

Que bandazos esta pegando esto. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 17:08 ----------




> Iniciado por MarketMaker<br />
> Corramos, hemos perdido los 1910 de SP ::



<br />
<br />
Uffff... ya lo hemos recuperado.... cuanta zozobra innecesaria :8:::<br/>

Eso es lo que me pasa a mi. Que me zozobro...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

orden dada en 0,259 para ntc vamos a ver si el cuidata me pilla


como ANR pierda los 3,55 o así....


----------



## pullerazo (28 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El deficit de tarifa del gas lo soporta enagas? o las gasistas? Las segundas no? o la pega que ves en por cambiar la regulación en el transporte para que se evite?
> Quizá no me he enterado del todo bien pero a enagas el deficit y como se compute ni le va ni le viene salvo para cambios regulatorios a golpe de BOE no?



Vamos a ver. Yo no soy un experto en el tema del gas. Y creo que es un problema nuevo, de tres años para acá. Pero debería funcionar como el eléctrico. 

El deficit de tarifa, lo soporta una cuenta bancaria a nombre del sistema de eléctrico (de gas en este caso). Que es reconocida por el gobierno como deuda de un tipo, y que incluso se puede vender en los mercados de deuda. 

El garante último es el estado a través de los presupuestos generales. Por eso hay siempre polémica con que si el gobierno pone x millones a cuenta de los presupuesto o pone y, porque no lo pagan todo, un 10 % a lo sumo cada año. Aún así hay deficit.

Es decir, el déficit lo soporta el sistema. Y como los que pagan son los usuarios. Lo pagarán los usuarios, no se sabe ni cuando ni como. Deficit+intereses por supuesto.

Cómo se calcula:

Ingresos= Tarifas reguladas de diferentes tipos+contratos fijos grandes consumidores.

Gastos= Precio del gas+peajes de transporte+Distribución (las distribuidoras se llevan una parte)


Las gasistas cobran. Enagás cobra. La distribuidoras cobran. La diferencia a cuenta bancaria negativa (bancos ganan) a cargo del sistema. El garante final es el gobierno, es decir nosotros. Esto es deuda que no se ve, que no computa en el deficit de deuda, como mucha otra. 


Te puedo decir que REE por cada 100 € de electricidad a precio final antes de impuestos se lleva 4. Un 4%, que está bastante asegurado.

Enagás se lleva bastante más ya que el transporte de gas, que hay cambiarlo de forma (caro). 

Si nos creemos estos números de 2014,

Gastos del sistema de gas 3.796 millones de euros, y enagás ingresa alrededor de 1100 (hablo de cabeza, sería un ejercicio interesante confirmarlo), y no todo tiene que ser por peajes (esto a su favor). 
Hablamos de un 29% del total, con lo que un intento de recorte de tarifa, le tocaría los beneficios. Además si metes los costes de otras cosas, como castor, por ejemplo, 2000 M€ a pagar en 10 años, pues 200 más al sistema gasistico que saldría de los paganinis y de los beneficios (que intentaría minimizar el gobierno)

Si observas las previsiones del año que vienen hablan de ingresos similares a este....


Saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-pronucleares-criminalizar-a-renovables.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-gas-natural-alternativa-al-petroleo.html


----------



## Se vende (28 May 2014)

Menuda sesión:


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Anda ya tontorrones, como va a pasar nada de eso, tranquilo todo el mundo que la bolsa ya solo puede ir para arriba.




Joer, así da usted más miedo todavía... :cook:


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Yo no soy un experto en el tema del gas. Y creo que es un problema nuevo, de tres años para acá. Pero debería funcionar como el eléctrico.
> 
> El deficit de tarifa, lo soporta una cuenta bancaria a nombre del sistema de eléctrico (de gas en este caso). Que es reconocida por el gobierno como deuda de un tipo, y que incluso se puede vender en los mercados de deuda.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer, así da usted más miedo todavía... :cook:



Cuando se decida que la rentabilidad de determinados activos ya no es interesante y tengamos liquidación/trasvase de liquidez ya me contará. Alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos que valen la mitad para que otros ganen. Así de fácil y así de HDP. ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

CAF suministrar? trenes para un servicio ferroviario nocturno de Escocia por 123 millones de euros

y está curiosa CAF por AT


¿Ha tocado techo la acción de Bankia? Sí casi unánime de los analistas

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 09:26 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando se decida que la rentabilidad de determinados activos ya no es interesante y tengamos liquidación/trasvase de liquidez ya me contará. Alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos que valen la mitad para que otros ganen. Así de fácil y así de HDP. ienso:








trasvase de liquidez, sí, pero de acciones a acciones o de acciones a otros bienes?


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando se decida que la rentabilidad de determinados activos ya no es interesante y tengamos liquidación/trasvase de liquidez ya me contará. Alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos que valen la mitad para que otros ganen. Así de fácil y así de HDP. ienso:



Si pe-pe-pe-pero pri-primero... querrán ganar algo más ¿no?

Seguro que quedan muchas gacelas por entrar todas salerosas y tal... :cook:

Ahora que me había costumbrado a ver esto parriba... :XX:

Ya saben que más oso que yo... pero a estas alturas de la peli... me da vergüenza decir que yo... una vuelta hasta los 1500... en fín, dejémoslo... :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

pedazo subasta que dispara a máximos del dia: 10757, muy cerca de tocar la "cuña" de el ventero


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> CAF suministrar? trenes para un servicio ferroviario nocturno de Escocia por 123 millones de euros
> 
> y está curiosa CAF por AT
> 
> ...



Ciclos alcistas y bajistas en bolsa... Expansión y contracción: (hablamos ahora en LP) En un ciclo bajista se refugia el dinero en otros tipo de activos o bien simplemente desaparece dinero por el efecto apalancamiento o retirada de circulación. 

La profundidad de la caída en el mercado de acciones dependerá de ese apalancamiento y de las expectativas en otros mercados, o falta de ellas, donde la liquidez se contrae a la espera de horizontes mejores.

Si alguien dijo que el dinero es muy miedoso llevaba toda la razón del mundo, se esconde y no hay quien lo encuentre.


----------



## pullerazo (28 May 2014)

De nada. Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes. Un privilegio hablar aquí.

Esta empresa es buena (ENAGÁS), es castuza y depende de los reales decretos. REE también. 

Nuestra misión como buenas gacelas es comprarlas en los valles, cuando la rentabilidad por dividendo es brutal y venderlas al doble en los picos, con todos los dividendos cobrados y durmiendo por la noches porque siempre vale un poquito más. Qué os voy a contar a vosotros.

Estamos en un periodo de distribución claro. La cosas valían casi la mitad hace un año. Puede que el Ibex se vaya a 11xxx cómo algunos dicen y que esté 6 meses o un año asi. El PER del IBEX es 17 ahora mismo a 10700....Es hora de recoger velas en la mayoría y de mantener las mejores. Así de claro. Cuando todo caiga caerá a plomo. 

La empresas muy endeudas, algunas como bien dicen por aquí si se liquidan no hay ni para pipas. Por ejemplo ACS tiene un partida de 6000 como bienes en venta, que a saber lo que valen para no apuntarse las minusvalías. En fin unos genios.

Yo ya he vivido un pandoro como ustedes lo llamáis, con mi cuenta a menos de la mitad con valores VIP y no quiero vivir otro. Ese agosto en el sofá de mi casa viendo rojo no lo olvidaré nunca. La tristeza me perseguía en tanto por ciento diarío.


Creo que no es momento de comprar acciones, aunque siempre hay valores refugios donde acude el dinero y soporta la crisis y esta puede ser una de ellas (ENAGÁS). Esto solo lo sabe lo que saben. Hasta ahí llego.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2014)

MM ¿un pequeño recorte para pasar de los 2000?
no vendría nada mal, ¿no?


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Si pe-pe-pe-pero pri-primero... querrán ganar algo más ¿no?
> 
> Seguro que quedan muchas gacelas por entrar todas salerosas y tal... :cook:
> 
> ...



A estos niveles es complicado entrar, en un gráfico LP vemos que esta tercera onda desde el año 97 está apurando su punto de giro. 5-7 años son los ciclos completos.
En este momento llevamos 5 años en ciclo alcista y ni un viso de giro hacia los 1500. El volumen de la burbuja no hace falta ni mencionarlo, se ve a simple vista. El anterior reventó con una caída de 18 meses perdiendo la mitad de su valor.

¿A que nivel de Producción estamos ahora?
¿Con estos niveles a como estaban los índices?

Pues eso un retroceso a los 1500 en medio plazo está cantado, lo de España es otro cantar. Lejos de máximos y sin visos de recuperarlos a cp/mp y con el resto de economías a punto de completar un ciclo alcista.

Eso es lo que se llama un lustro perdido.. y este es otro indicador válido.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 17:55 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> MM ¿un pequeño recorte para pasar de los 2000?
> no vendría nada mal, ¿no?



Como dije ayer 1873 se apoyaron largos +40 parada en los 1913. Ahora si hay acompañamiento no hay freno hasta los 193x.

Aquí estamos esperando más apoyo. Si entra del tirón arriba, y si no, retirada gradual a cp para ayudar a entradas en soporte de CP.

Como no se exactamente que están haciendo en este momento, en hora y medía estará mas clara la jugada, pues solo le digo las opciones de operativa.


----------



## IRobot (28 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es para combate. 400 pavazos ya duelen para olvidarla en cualquier mesa (cosa común en mi). Para una sony mejor me dejo los cuartos en una Leica.
> 
> Lumix utiliza óptica leica y sony usa su nombre. Ahora mismo la mejor calidad precio está en Panasonic.... La GH4 alucinante...



Hombre, entre los dos modelos me quedo la LF1 sin duda. Tengo una LX3 que le sería comparable y estoy muy satisfecho con ella. Ha recorrido medio mundo conmigo, se me ha caído en varias ocasiones y sigue haciendo unas fotos muy buenas. Para el combate como usted dice se la recomiendo totalmente. 

Si miramos lo puramente técnico gana la LF1:

Tiene una apertura mucho mayor: f/2.0 vs f/3.3
Es bastante más pequeña.
Tiene un mayor rango dinámico: 11.6 vs 10.6
Tiene más resolución: 12 vs 9.8 MP
Mayor sensor (casi un 50% más grande)
Mejor macro: 3cm vs 5cm
Exposiciones más largas: 60s vs 4s

Por contra la TZ60 tiene un zoom más grande: 30x vs 7.1x
También tiene GPS y una mayor batería. Pero lo que sí encuentro muy útil y en lo que también es mejor la TZ60 es en que tiene un gran angular de sólo 24mm vs los 28mm de la LF1. Mi LX3 tiene también 24mm y es algo que también tendrá seguro mi próxima cámara cuando me la compre. Es el único factor que me haría dudar entre los dos modelos.


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2014)

IMpresionante cierre.

Impresionante e increíble


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/us-bank-earnings-decline-7-140329241.html


US bank earnings decline 7.7 percent in 1Q


----------



## Naruto (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ciclos alcistas y bajistas en bolsa... Expansión y contracción: (hablamos ahora en LP) En un ciclo bajista se refugia el dinero en otros tipo de activos o bien simplemente desaparece dinero por el efecto apalancamiento o retirada de circulación.
> 
> La profundidad de la caída en el mercado de acciones dependerá de ese apalancamiento y de las expectativas en otros mercados, o falta de ellas, donde la liquidez se contrae a la espera de horizontes mejores.
> 
> Si alguien dijo que el dinero es muy miedoso llevaba toda la razón del mundo, se esconde y no hay quien lo encuentre.



Muchas gracias por las aportaciones MM. Según esto, lo que yo entiendo es que en caso de que la gente haya estado poniendo dinero en Bonos, con las primas de riesgo bajando por que se supone que se esta superando la crisis, ese dinero debería moverse hacia las acciones no?. Pero yo pensaba que todo ese proceso ya empezó en 2012 y 2013 si la gente se ha pasado de frenada con el balanceo, y ahora piensa que esto esta demasiado recalentado, quizás quieran meterse en bonos ahora aprovechando este largo ciclo alcista ..

Total, que lo veo como el jato, cortilargo.., aunque quizás mas largo que corto ::


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Como están las pharmas señores... ayer PRAN pegando un subidón de un 20 y tantos porciento y hoy casi un 10%. DARA en estos instantes con un +70%.
Al final se me van a poner verdes y todo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A estos niveles es complicado entrar, en un gráfico LP vemos que esta tercera onda desde el año 97 está apurando su punto de giro. 5-7 años son los ciclos completos.
> En este momento llevamos 5 años en ciclo alcista y ni un viso de giro hacia los 1500. El volumen de la burbuja no hace falta ni mencionarlo, se ve a simple vista. El anterior reventó con una caída de 18 meses perdiendo la mitad de su valor.
> 
> ¿A que nivel de Producción estamos ahora?
> ...



Una pregunta sin maldad

¿estás detrás de retirarte pronto en esto?


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando se decida que la rentabilidad de determinados activos ya no es interesante y tengamos liquidación/trasvase de liquidez ya me contará. Alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos que valen la mitad para que otros ganen. Así de fácil y así de HDP. ienso:



Como se abra el melon del acuerdo con USA va a faltar hasta dinero en europa para privatizar.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2014)

Hola
Perdonen la interrupción, pero estoy con la renta y el cabreo sindicado que conlleva.
(Montoro cerdo, y que me detengan que soy peligrosa)

¿Alguien puede decirme en que casilla, o por que zona se incorporan las ganancias y perdidas en futuros sobre indices?

MM ha caido una tormenta primaveral de esas que vuelve locos a los caracoles


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola
> Perdonen la interrupción, pero estoy con la renta y el cabreo sindicado que conlleva.
> (Montoro cerdo, y que me detengan que soy peligrosa)
> 
> ...



Puede ser peor...

Con el coletas de Podemos no va a necesitar ni hacer la renta...


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Fuera de TRN. Buenas plusvis para la saca!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

Verdes tardes,

queria comentar que tras unos meses como participe del fondo de JosepPrats de Abante, y con unas plusvis gonitas gonitas, me gustaria hacer especial mencion en el nivel y frecuencia de comunicacion tanto de JPrats como de Abante por los diversos medios. Es un punto importante el mantener informados a los participes y argumentar las posciones.

De mientras sigo con total liquidez menos los fondos, y comienzo a sentirme cada vez mas agustito. Pero entro en burbuja y veo que MM ha posteado como 34425 mensajes, señor, esto se va al cielo.


----------



## atman (28 May 2014)

Que les gustaban las elipses y eso ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede ser peor...
> 
> Con el coletas de Podemos no va a necesitar ni hacer la renta...



Por lo menos aqui aun no visten chandal. 

Como bien diria P, expropiese.


----------



## Crash (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Crash sube de nivel: Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmm al cierre miro el gráfico. Lo que comenta se parece a lo que pienso yo. Pero es que ya empieza a dar verigo el DAX con los 10000 mortadelos.... :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:17 ----------
> 
> Crash Postea eso, lo he visto en mi movil!!!!



Le van un par de thanks y tal para cual, como diría MV. Me lo he repensao y me lo guardo. Quizá algun dia. ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

¿que pensais de AMZN?

Pegandole un vistazo al grafico, ha bajado la subida de septiembre a enero en la misma magnitud y tiempo. Si no estuviera tan comodo en liquidez entraria.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 19:51 ----------

Interesante...
Key US gauge signals investor complacency - FT.com


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Un motivo, bien argumentado, de la subida imparable del SP. De bolsacanaria.

¿Quién hace subir al SP500 al infinito?
La respuesta: Las empresas recomprando sus acciones.
En la gráfica se ve como desde el 1Q del 2013 han aumentado la autocartera casi un 60%.











MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando se decida que la rentabilidad de determinados activos ya no es interesante y tengamos liquidación/trasvase de liquidez ya me contará. Alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos que valen la mitad para que otros ganen. Así de fácil y así de HDP. ienso:



Esto lo hablamos ya hace unos días.
Teniendo en cuenta la caída de rentabilidad de la renta fija y la deuda soberana y que los máximos alcanzados en las bolsas ya no auguran una gran rentabilidad futura, los grandes fondos de inversión y de pensiones lo tienen difícil. Sobre todo los fondos de pensiones. Ya no es fácil sacar un 5% anual sin mojarse y cubrir el expediente a final de año.
Esto debería hacer que esos grandes volúmenes de dinero busquen otras alternativas y se muevan cada vez más rápido buscando rentabilidad.
Desde esa perspectiva, entiendo que cualquier valor que garantice un dividendo real y estable en torno al 4-5% será un tesoro. Este tipo de empresas con beneficios recurrentes, cuyo dividendo sale de caja, serán los que se salven de la quema.

An ignorant gazelle's opinion. :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Hell shit fuck!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

Tienen caja, no ven otras oportunidades y deciden mejorar el bpa. Podira ser esa una explicacion. Releyendo a MM estoy a punto de darle al boton.


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tienen caja, no ven otras oportunidades y deciden mejorar el bpa. Podira ser esa una explicacion. Releyendo a MM estoy a punto de darle al boton.



Pues dale de una vez y no hagas como Bertok, todos los días amenazando que va a meter tó lo gordo. :bla::bla:



Crash dijo:


> Le van un par de thanks y tal para cual, como diría MV. Me lo he repensao y me lo guardo. Quizá algun dia. ienso:



Venga hombre. Que nos tienes en un estado de zozobra.

¿por qué sale tantas veces la palabra zozobra estos días en el hilo? ienso:






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hell shit fuck!



¿es como decir 'caca, culo, pis' en granaíno?

...con lejía te tenían que haber lavado la boca de pequeño
ya no te doy un thanks por bocasusia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

DON deja de promover estas cosas que al final....
CONSEJERÃA DE EDUCACIÃ“N


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON deja de promover estas cosas que al final....
> CONSEJERÃA DE EDUCACIÃ“N



Yo me quiero morir....para ayer!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Crash (28 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tienen caja, no ven otras oportunidades y deciden mejorar el bpa. Podira ser esa una explicacion. Releyendo a MM estoy a punto de darle al boton.



En el artículo original de zerohedge comenta que algunas compañías emiten deuda para esas recompras:



> Compounding this indiscriminate buying frenzy is that ever more companies (coughaaplecough... and IBM of course) are forced to issue debt in order to fund their repurchases.



Here Is The Mystery, And Completely Indiscriminate, Buyer Of Stocks In The First Quarter | Zero Hedge


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me quiero morir....para ayer!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



::

es el juego del guisante típico de los trileros pero al revés, tengo un retoño/ familiar/amiguete que hay que enchufar ............ como no tengo 3 (vasos) sino 2 , me creo uno más y trabajo hecho::


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Que alegría le esta dando a mi carterita Dara 
+96% :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## bertok (28 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A estos niveles es complicado entrar, en un gráfico LP vemos que esta tercera onda desde el año 97 está apurando su punto de giro. 5-7 años son los ciclos completos.
> En este momento llevamos 5 años en ciclo alcista y ni un viso de giro hacia los 1500. El volumen de la burbuja no hace falta ni mencionarlo, se ve a simple vista. El anterior reventó con una caída de 18 meses perdiendo la mitad de su valor.
> 
> ¿A que nivel de Producción estamos ahora?
> ...



Si Leónidas se vuelve Bertokiano ..... estamos ante el fin del ciclo.

A mí me ha supuesto un disgusto que no se haya girado antes de los 1900 pero la distribución ha sido clara.

El mejor post que le he leído en mucho tiempo y eso que tiene buenos posts ::::::


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me quiero morir....para ayer!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



me pido las zapas runner tò reshulonas :baba:

:ouch: 
::


----------



## Hannibal (28 May 2014)

Robopoli, alguna noticia de FCEL? Suben tan rápido que casi han llegado a mi precio de compra, sigues viendo potencial en la empresa para aguantar las a largo?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me quiero morir....para ayer!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Andaluces provocadores! No podemos ser menos aquí!!!! "Sardanas" materia obligatoria y "untamiento de pa amb tomaquet" libre elección.


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me quiero morir....para ayer!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Tol'día de cashondeo, el pescaito y la paguita... Esss queeeeeee....

Me pido la pata de palo cibernética para correr por el monte!!

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 21:52 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Robopoli, alguna noticia de FCEL? Suben tan rápido que casi han llegado a mi precio de compra, sigues viendo potencial en la empresa para aguantar las a largo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



En un momento de enagenación mental vendí FCEL y compré BDLP ahí arriba donde los precios no volverán a llegar. Parece que hoy las de las pilas están peponescas porque BDLP está subiendo como un 20% hoy.

Entre BDLP (+20%), DARA (+101%), PRAN (+10%) y XXII (+15%) es como la típica escena de las pelis de zombis donde los muertos empiezan a pegar alaridos y a salir de debajo de la tierra


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2014)

@Bertok, yo no tomaria la palabra de nuestro leoncio de cabecera en vano, si este se posiciona corto, me imagino paladas de guano que llegarian hasta....................VdBB-premium. 

DON apuntese tambien andalu como segundo idioma.


----------



## Cetero (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tol'día de cashondeo, el pescaito y la paguita... Esss queeeeeee....
> 
> Me pido la pata de palo cibernética para correr por el monte!!



mi aportación desde la zona 0

Le he pasado a un amigo el enlace andaluz y me ha devuelto esto

CICLO FORMATIVO: VIDEO DISC-JOCKEY Y SONIDO.
CICLO FORMATIVO: ARTISTA FALLERO Y CONSTRUCCIÓN DE ESCENOGRAFÍAS

:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Un motivo, bien argumentado, de la subida imparable del SP. De bolsacanaria.
> 
> ¿Quién hace subir al SP500 al infinito?
> La respuesta: Las empresas recomprando sus acciones.
> ...







Pues con la impresora, si las empresas con liquidez lo meten en "autocartera" es que no ven mejores opciones. Pese a esto la vivienda sube, las materias primas también. Petroleo lateal y oro bajista por la estabilidad económica. Y a otras acciones tampoco?

Cuando comiencen a vender, dónde se van los fondos de materias primas y demás? a las nubes?







una mala noticia que nos joderá:
Comienza el bloqueo de páginas de descargas en España


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Andaluces provocadores! No podemos ser menos aquí!!!! "Sardanas" materia obligatoria y "untamiento de pa amb tomaquet" libre elección.



Y el ritual traga cebollas raras asadas esas que no falte!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si Leónidas se vuelve Bertokiano ..... estamos ante el fin del ciclo.



Solo hay un lugar seguro donde tener el dinero


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Otra peegunta, el dividendo de OHL, desde cuando hay que tener las acciones para pillarlo?

o no han puesto fecha?


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> mi aportación desde la zona 0
> 
> Le he pasado a un amigo el enlace andaluz y me ha devuelto esto
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Este pais es asiiiii.... este pais es asiiiiii :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> mi aportación desde la zona 0
> 
> Le he pasado a un amigo el enlace andaluz y me ha devuelto esto
> 
> ...









No Fate.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

nadie dice nada de la traca final?


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2014)

Una bajada de casi 15 puntos en el SP en la última media horita....

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 22:07 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> nadie dice nada de la traca final?



Pues que pinta mal la cosa ¿no?

Parece que han cumplido los objetivos de una distribución....


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> una mala noticia que nos joderá:
> Comienza el bloqueo de páginas de descargas en España



https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

es tu mejor amigo.


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
> 
> es tu mejor amigo.



ultrasurf
deepweb
darknet
tor





ojo con SAN y PSG
BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimiento horario del Santander
BolsaCanaria .info | Prosegur vuelve a cumplir guión y puede entrar en corrección


y recomiendan ence 
Ence: interesante opción por encima de los 2.04 euros


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nadie dice nada de la traca final?



hombre traca traca.... ha caido un 0,25%
No creo que sea representativo en absoluto.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 22:19 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Suerte mañana con las DLIA  , que creo que presentan resultados... me da que será susto o muerte...



Muchas gracias!
Ya se sabe que en este mundo se puede morir cienes y cienes de veces pero la que duele más es siempre la primera.
Veremos que pasa mañana pero le han pegado un buen arreón hacia arriba al final y la han subido casi un 5%


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> hombre traca traca.... ha caido un 0,25%
> No creo que sea representativo en absoluto.



iba a hacer máximos y FAIL


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> iba a hacer máximos y FAIL



Creo que eso es simplemente anecdótico. Las cartas para las próximas semanas las levantaron la semana pasada.
Con el permiso de los leoncios tenemos unos cuantos puntos de subida por delante en el medio plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2014)

Madre mía

el día que volvamos a caídas del 3% y más,...un día sí y otro también


----------



## bertok (28 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Bertok, yo no tomaria la palabra de nuestro leoncio de cabecera en vano, si este se posiciona corto, me imagino paladas de guano que llegarian hasta....................VdBB-premium.
> 
> DON apuntese tambien andalu como segundo idioma.



Espero preparado todo ese Guano ::::::

Cuando llegue, veremos las velocidades de caída y las salidas de los fondos. Vamos a ver quién andaba desnudo.


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Otra peegunta, el dividendo de OHL, desde cuando hay que tener las acciones para pillarlo?
> 
> o no han puesto fecha?



Tienes que ser accionista el dia de cobro, como en todas. Digo yo...


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que eso es simplemente anecdótico. Las cartas para las próximas semanas las levantaron la semana pasada.
> Con el permiso de los leoncios tenemos unos cuantos puntos de subida por delante en el medio plazo.


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tienes que ser accionista el dia de cobro, como en todas. Digo yo...



En España si pero en el resto de países suele haber una fecha anterior en la que tienes que ser accionista para poder cobrar.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 May 2014)

Que se sabe de la ampliacion de capital de Ezentis??


----------



## creative (28 May 2014)

Yo creo que esto va a subir a los 12.000 sin apenas volumen


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> el día que volvamos a caídas del 3% y más,...un día sí y otro también



Si cuando caiga, caera a plomo, pero por ahora tocan subidas.


----------



## Jose (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tienes que ser accionista el dia de cobro, como en todas. Digo yo...



2 de Junio 0,678 € bruto


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lVmmYMwFj1I[/YOUTUBE]


esta tarde iba en el metro con 2 de estos... no he podido dejar de acordarme ::

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 14:49 ----------

por segundo día consecutivo: 0 valores en Espejo en el Ralph y MC


----------



## Robopoli (28 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> el día que volvamos a caídas del 3% y más,...un día sí y otro también



A lo ANo-Roto quieres decir?? 
Gensanta la serie de galletones que lleva :ouch:
Lo siento por los premiados...


----------



## erpako (28 May 2014)

El porqué Enagás anda tan apático. Cuidado.:no:

EL PROYECTO GRAN CASTOR


----------



## creative (28 May 2014)

Yo ya no invierto mas, voy acumalando cash y cobrando dividendo para que el dia que pegue el partadazo, que quizas sea subir a los 12.000 puntos y que corrija un 20% dejando a las gacelas pilladas.


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> les echo un vistazo a las Tubos esta tarde, y en frío decido en que poner el hueco de Acerinox, hasta el jueves que viene que hable Draghi y ... ::::::



Te puedes esperar a que acx haga soporte mas abajo, y reentrar. Yo le tengo echado ojo, igual que si mts vuelve a buscar los 10,70 o por ahí.
Enagas tambien me gusta.
Excelentes las explicaciones de pullerazo esta tarde.
Y que decir de nuestro leoncio de cabecera, a sus pies caballero.
De lo mio, ibe parece que ha dado señales y ferrovial, esperando.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A lo ANo-Roto quieres decir??
> Gensanta la serie de galletones que lleva :ouch:
> Lo siento por los premiados...



Hablo de índices, con caídas del 2% , 3%,..

Como en los tiempos de holocaustos gaceriles, de 2008

Esto de estos días es agua sin gas


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Aquí cada uno toma las palabras de MM para arrimar el ascua a su sardina.:XX::XX:

Será que yo he entendido mal... me ha parecido entender que queda subida todavía y después habrá una corrección fuerte, podría ser de hasta un 30%, que desinflará todo aquello que estaba burbujeado. 
Como las estadísticas son así de frías, de ese 30% de posible caída, unos se llevarán la peor parte, otros un toque de atención y otros saldrán fortalecidos.
aquí ya es cosa de dónde ande metido cada uno.

Los pies en el suelo. Un ciclo correctivo es algo natural de la bolsa. Esto no es la crisis de las subprime, ni se le parece, ni tiene nada que ver.:ouch:


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

Es mas tono, el escenario sp, con chorros de pasta por los qe, es diferente del escenario ibex.
Ps: aguantamos en ibe, ¿no?


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

mañana POP se enfrenta a resistencia







atremedia lleva un 20% de subida en 8 sesiones





sab en semanales






---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 15:18 ----------

BME


----------



## Tono (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Es mas tono, el escenario sp, con chorros de pasta por los qe, es diferente del escenario ibex.
> Ps: aguantamos en ibe, ¿no?



Sí, tanto en IBE como en FER con total confianza. Y BME, la alegría de la huerta.

España lleva otro ritmo y dado que está muy lejos de superar máximos históricos las caídas por arrastre no serían comparables a USA.
Pero hay otros problemas propios que nos pueden estallar. Una mala palabra de Draghi, una subidita de 100 puntos en la prima de riesgo y se va todo al carajo en un parpadeo.
.


----------



## Xiux (28 May 2014)

Buenas, Sigo con mi libro, las Eon y sus dividendos

Mi broker BBVA me dice que son 0,43 y hostias

los 0,17 se los quedan los merkeles por tax , y cojones?

Alguno cobró en estos días de Eon? y cuanto ?


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí, tanto en IBE como en FER con total confianza. Y BME, la alegría de la huerta.
> 
> España lleva otro ritmo y dado que está muy lejos de superar máximos históricos las caídas por arrastre no serían comparables a USA.
> Pero hay otros problemas propios que nos pueden estallar. Una mala palabra de Draghi, una subidita de 100 puntos en la prima de riesgo y se va todo al carajo en un parpadeo.
> .



diario






semanal








penultimo aviso ::


----------



## Chila (28 May 2014)

que hay que avisar ane??
Por encima de directriz alcista y eso, ¿no?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Te puedes esperar a que acx haga soporte mas abajo, y reentrar. Yo le tengo echado ojo, igual que si mts vuelve a buscar los 10,70 o por ahí.
> Enagas tambien me gusta.
> Excelentes las explicaciones de pullerazo esta tarde.
> Y que decir de nuestro leoncio de cabecera, a sus pies caballero.
> De lo mio, ibe parece que ha dado señales y ferrovial, esperando.



MTS, tiene el soporte en 10.50 que es donde se apoyo en el 2012 y 2011. 




ane agurain dijo:


> Otra peegunta, el dividendo de OHL, desde cuando hay que tener las acciones para pillarlo?
> 
> o no han puesto fecha?



Ane, recuerda la regla de los dos meses con los dividendos...


----------



## ane agurain (28 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> que hay que avisar ane??
> Por encima de directriz alcista y eso, ¿no?



divergencias diarias y semanales: precaución

macd semanal cortado a baja




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> MTS, tiene el soporte en 10.50 que es donde se apoyo en el 2012 y 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qué 2 meses?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> divergencias diarias y semanales: precaución
> 
> macd semanal cortado a baja
> 
> ...



Si no quieres que el dividendo tribute en el tipo que tienes y tal... tienes que tener la accion comprada dos meses antes o aguantarla dos meses y entonces podras aplicar la regla de los 1500€ y superado esto al 21%...


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si no quieres que el dividendo tribute en el tipo que tienes y tal... tienes que tener la accion comprada dos meses antes o aguantarla dos meses y entonces podras aplicar la regla de los 1500€ y superado esto al 21%...



eeehhh

aquí creo que en Bizkaia is different


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eeehhh
> 
> aquí creo que en Bizkaia is different



Bizkaia nos roba y tal...


----------



## sinnombrex (29 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas, Sigo con mi libro, las Eon y sus dividendos
> 
> Mi broker BBVA me dice que son 0,43 y hostias
> 
> ...



Yo no lo entiendo como lo han hecho, he recibido dos dividendos de eon.

Me han pagado los 0.43 por accion y me han descontado solo el 21% español, pero nada de retencion en origen. (el año pasado me retuvieron un 26%)

Y por otra parte me pagan otra cantidad que no se de donde la sacan, pero creo intuir esto (porque ING me ha realizado mal las cuentas):
0.17 por cada accion y le quitan el 26.375%... a ese resultado le quitas el 21% español y esa es la suma que me ha llegado a mi.

Vamos incomprensible total y mas la forma de explicarlo de ING, no se ni como he llegado a esta conclusion y menos me voy a acordar para la declaracion de la renta del proximo año. Le pedire explicaciones a ING.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

ntc, después de lo de hoy, igual arriesgo y entro mañana en 0,265-0,266 en apertura con stop ajustado. si mi teoria es buena, tanto precio como rsi están en soportes para rebotar... si no, adios comisiones y un 1%


----------



## mpbk (29 May 2014)

twitter confirmando suelo...........

y bastantes otras también, quereis saber cuales?¿?


----------



## Xiux (29 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> twitter confirmando suelo...........
> 
> y bastantes otras también, quereis saber cuales?¿?



en 30! TWTR esta para darle:Baile:

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 00:58 ----------




sinnombrex dijo:


> Yo no lo entiendo como lo han hecho, he recibido dos dividendos de eon.
> 
> Me han pagado los 0.43 por accion y me han descontado solo el 21% español, pero nada de retencion en origen. (el año pasado me retuvieron un 26%)
> 
> ...



Gracias por la contestación, a mi BBVA me dice que solo me toca 0,43, ni se enteran...

Pero esperaré unos días si entran los 0,17 restantes. Por ahora de los 0,43 han quitado un 21%.

Que desastres son los dptos de valores de los bancos !

Un tema, llegaste a pasar el documento que exigen para que apliquen el acuerdo de doble imposición y sólo te pongan el 15% ¿?


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

esta para namreir, que pedía:


Spoiler


----------



## Chila (29 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> MTS, tiene el soporte en 10.50 que es donde se apoyo en el 2012 y 2011.
> 
> Ane, recuerda la regla de los dos meses con los dividendos...



Ya, pero a veces si apuras soporte te quedas fuera.
10,70 no es mal punto, para mí.


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Buenos días y ojito Bankieros somos todos

El FROB prepara una nueva colocación inminente del 11% de Bankia en bolsa - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta para namreir, que pedía:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Se nos escapo vidrala, y eso que la llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo oero por alguna razon nunca vi el momento para entrar. Aunque quien sabe


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si Leónidas se vuelve Bertokiano ..... estamos ante el fin del ciclo.
> 
> *A mí me ha supuesto un disgusto que no se haya girado antes de los 1900 pero la distribución ha sido clara*.




Bertok, no me gusta adoptar el papel de tocapelotas mete-palillos-debajo-de-las-uñas-a-los-foreros, pero veo que sigues _peligrosamente _encabezonado con los cortos...

No ha habido giro, ni antes de 1900, ni después. Y no ha habido distribución ninguna. La subida es buena, trabajada durante los últimos meses, con volumen cantado desde hace ya mucho tiempo. 

Lo que ves es un cambio de escalón l/p con todas las de la ley, y créeme que no se despliega esta configuración (un trabajo meticuloso durante semanas, más bien meses) para llegar, tocar, y volverse a los cinco minutos.

Hemos llegado a un área de descanso, digamos una meta volante, pero como diría el Chavo del Ocho, "_no más, wei_".

Si te interesan los cortos (por la razón que sea), tu mejor opción (y no digo que sea la más probable) es un posible retrace al 9610@fdax antes del Jueves de la semana que viene (si trabajas el ES, hablamos del 1860). De producirse, debería tomarse como un regalo contra primario, y _nunca_ como un giro, cambio de tendencia, distribución o nada que se le parezca.

Aún no estamos en esas.


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eeehhh
> 
> aquí creo que en Bizkaia is different



En Bizkaia es igual lo de los dos meses solo que en vez de al tipo general va como va todo lo de valores al ahorro (21%) no entrarían en la exención de los 1500€.



Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bizkaia nos roba y tal...



Aquí tambien ens roban pero un poco menos, pero por lo menos no nos llaman especuladores por hacer movimientos a menos de un año... ::
Es que lo del trolltoro es la leche macho...


----------



## sinnombrex (29 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> en 30! TWTR esta para darle:Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 00:58 ----------
> 
> ...



El documento de la doble imposicion no lo envie.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Bertok, no me gusta adoptar el papel de tocapelotas mete-palillos-debajo-de-las-uñas-a-los-foreros, pero veo que sigues _peligrosamente _encabezonado con los cortos...
> 
> No ha habido giro, ni antes de 1900, ni después. Y no ha habido distribución ninguna. La subida es buena, trabajada durante los últimos meses, con volumen cantado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Yo no le daría muchas vueltas, maese. Bertok nos lleva vendiendo el guano desde los 6500 :XX:

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

se acercan a la parte alta de la jran cuña , servidor esta preparado para la masacre , ahora mismo esta escuchando marchas militares , pronto comenzara la batalla :no:

quedaran los cuerpos de gaceleridos y ejpertitos en el campo de batalla , para servir de alimento a los buitres :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Dentro en Bankia en la apertura, 1,483
más miedo que vergüenza


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2014)

Digamos que el SP sigue subiendo, el VIX puede seguir arrimandose al suelo. Cuando este ultimo tienda a 0, cosa que puede pasar si esto sigue alcista mucho tiempo, ¿que sentido tiene manejar ese dato?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

quiza dejen el tercer toque de trompeta para cuando hable el drogas , lo que significaria correccion hasta la zona del central de bollinger en diario ienso:


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Barridita de stops o de verdad para abajo??


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

:8:


amago45 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia en la apertura, 1,483
> más miedo que vergüenza



Y eso?
Con la ampliación de capital en cualquier momento en la que piden bastante mas descuento que la anterior? Yo creo que va a haber guano a paladas
O es para mete-saca hoy? O me pierdo algo?
De hoy mismo
El FROB prepara una nueva colocación inminente del 11% de Bankia en bolsa - Noticias de Empresas
Aun así suerte!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

mucho cuidado porque cada vez que el macd en semanal se dispone a cortar al alza se produce un fallo de cruce que nos manda muy pabajo ienso:


----------



## Tono (29 May 2014)

Buenos días.

Recuperación a la española.

El PIB subió un 0,4% hasta marzo gracias al mayor consumo y creció un 0,5% en tasa interanual

Hoy salen también los datos del PIB 1Q y peticiones semanales de desempleo USA

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 09:21 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mucho cuidado porque cada vez que el macd en semanal se dispone a cortar al alza se produce un fallo de cruce que nos manda muy pabajo ienso:



a dónde dices que te han mandado?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

no te hagas el graciosillo que te mando a la banda de los raterillos :no:


----------



## Tono (29 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Barridita de stops o de verdad para abajo??



ojalá sea una limpieza
porque como ya sepan lo que va decir Draghi y lo estén descontando, verás cuando empiece la posterior estampida gacelérida :ouch:
Suerte en Bankia.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

lo veo , 3 sesiones de caidas no muy fuertes y luego subidon con el drogas para tocar la parte alta de la cuña ienso:


----------



## Xiux (29 May 2014)

Buen día, realia primera página de expansión, se la rifan, a cuanto? 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 09:29 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia en la apertura, 1,483
> más miedo que vergüenza



A por los 1,6! 

Se extrañan las congas bankieras 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Y eso?
> Con la ampliación de capital en cualquier momento en la que piden bastante mas descuento que la anterior? Yo creo que va a haber guano a paladas
> ...



Saltó el stop ... ienso:ienso:ienso:

Mañana se cumplen 3 meses de la última colocación, parece que van a volver a colocar papel, y me dice prorealtime que el precio medio de los últimos tres meses es 1.49, luego el precio debería tender hacia ahí.

La semana que viene la banca debería salir reforzada por el anuncio de la QE ... ... (si es que hay QE y no es una encerrona ... ) ... ... ... ::::::

Pensando volver a entrar


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

a 30 pipos aprox de tocar la parte alta de la cuña hemos quedado , o lo tocamos con el drogas o damos el tercer toque en la parte baja , lo que elevaria las probabilidades de romper al alza e ir a por los 12200 ienso:

de todas maneras es momento de cortos , asi que mantened esos cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Dentro en Bankia de nuevo, 1.455 misma carga
vamos para arriba, Bankia, .... Bankia somos todos, leñe !!! !!! 

Stop en 44 pelaos


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Saltó el stop ... ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Mañana se cumplen 3 meses de la última colocación, parece que van a volver a colocar papel, y me dice prorealtime que el precio medio de los últimos tres meses es 1.49, luego el precio debería tender hacia ahí.
> 
> ...



Pero si a eso le aplicas un jugoso descuento... además supongo que despues del articulo de marras la estampida gacelida será de aupa...
Si ya dicen abiertamente que la están sujentando para mejorar la colocación... yo no veo nada claro lo de bkia... pero soy un simple gacelon, puestos a jugartela en banca a cualquier otro mediano no? que la reacción a droji será la misma y las posibilidades de guano están algo menores en mi opnión.
Pero bueno son cosas que se me pasan por la cabeza... luego cada uno.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia de nuevo, 1.455 misma carga
> vamos para arriba, Bankia, .... Bankia somos todos, leñe !!! !!!
> 
> Stop en 44 pelaos



en la proxima entraras con menos carga :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia de nuevo, 1.455 misma carga
> vamos para arriba, Bankia, .... Bankia somos todos, leñe !!! !!!
> 
> Stop en 44 pelaos



Suerte otra vez ::::::


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quiza dejen el *tercer toque de trompeta* para cuando hable el drogas ,




Ya casi me parece estar viéndole a Ud. el próximo jueves día 5.... ::


----------



## mpbk (29 May 2014)

buenos dias wapiximos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

don pollas wapiximo , cuanto tiempo pezkeñin , no pense que volveria despues de rompersele la mesa y otra cosa que no es mobiliario :o


----------



## sinnombrex (29 May 2014)

Hace tiempo hablamos de Dinamia, ¿cuanto margen de subida les puede quedar? 
Mi intencion era para largo plazo, pero no esperaba verla tan pronto a estos precios, por ahora dejare correr las ganancias (>20%) y que el dividendo diluya la ganancia.


----------



## Xiux (29 May 2014)

Realia 1,47!!! Chicharros al.poder 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 09:56 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Suerte otra vez ::::::



Le estoy apuntando a bankia... 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

encima me da un thanks , que generosidad , una pena que tenga que volver a retirarse despues de la batalla , estos proximos dos meses van a ser terribles 

mejor abandone ahora que aun esta a tiempo , apague sus sistemah IA y tire al monte , ultimo aviso :rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 May 2014)

morning !

Deoleo +5,13% :8:

alguna noticia ??


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning !
> 
> Deoleo +5,13% :8:
> 
> alguna noticia ??



Algo pasa con DEOLEO, parece suspendida, subasta de volatilidad ???


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

bieeeeeeeen


----------



## torrefacto (29 May 2014)

Que opinais de ésto??

BCE señala que hay burbuja y advierte de una corrección fuerte y desordenada en los mercados financieros


----------



## ... (29 May 2014)

Recojo plusvis en BIO y me meto a MP/LP en ENCE.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 May 2014)

What Happened The Last Time Bonds & Stocks Were So Disconnected? | Zero Hedge

Alguien sabe interpretar bien interpretado ese artículo? Podría ser interesante adelantarse a caídas.


----------



## mpbk (29 May 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que opinais de ésto??
> 
> BCE señala que hay burbuja y advierte de una corrección fuerte y desordenada en los mercados financieros



opino que me la coman


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

... dijo:


> Recojo plusvis en BIO y me meto a MP/LP en ENCE.



bienvenido, nuestros nietos se van a conocer ::



2,085 es el apoyo en la directriz... menos que es esto es volver al guano creo
creo que es vital no bajar más de ahí...

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 02:53 ----------

deoleo, PESE a la oferta 0,38
tiene el kumo entre 0,41 y 0,425


----------



## ... (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bienvenido, nuestros nietos se van a conocer ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Exacto, con ENCE no hay prisa. Me gusta el negocio, tienen buenos planes de futuro y en julio dan un dividendo majo.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

... dijo:


> Exacto, con ENCE no hay prisa. Me gusta el negocio, tienen buenos planes de futuro y en julio dan un dividendo majo.



pero ojos, que ne las cuentas solo meten el 50% de la mierda de contabilizar lo que el gobierno pide por cogeneración...

al final no sé como quedó eso



lo útlimo que se sabe es:
La SEPI confirma que entrará en Deoleo con hasta un 20% del capital - La OpiniÃ³n de MÃ¡laga

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 03:02 ----------

iberpapel y Caf empiezan a tener mejor pinta por AT, no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2014)

Guanos.

Parece que mis Zelticas intenta subir un poquillo. Menudo año me están dando...Hoy el Yosi pone una grafiquita...miedo me dá.
Atentos a la evolución de Zeltia en los próximos días - Blogs de Análisis Técnico







Para mí el único Yosi sigue siendo el de Los Suaves...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

Pollo loco, thankeando a CMJC? Que es lo próximo, compartir códigos con el primo de Bourne?

La que está liando el coletas (MonLove ©)


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Sobre Deoleo:
Participaciones del usuario Maxpowell - SOS-Deoleo
Fin de la depuración en Deoleo - Chorco de los lobos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sobre Deoleo:
> Participaciones del usuario Maxpowell - SOS-Deoleo
> Fin de la depuración en Deoleo - Chorco de los lobos


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

COAG denuncia que el 'boom' del aceite de oliva espa?ol no se traduce en precios rentables para el sector


----------



## FranR (29 May 2014)

Hola y tal....
A Luis le entiendo que se van a 193x SP con muy alta probabilidad,y desde ahí estirarán la goma hasta que se rompa.

Eso nos deja el Ibex 300 puntos más arriba de donde estamos ahora.

Ayer desde el móvil vi una comparativa de las cámaras que ahora no encuentro... thanks.


----------



## Chila (29 May 2014)

buenos dias, voy a mirar cotizaciones que llevo una mañana liadisima...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

Tu potrúo, te has pillado ya un disfraz de pito para el festival o que?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2014)

Rojos dias,

Acabo de llegar del banco de pedir un credito por todo lo que de.
No me lo han dado, y eso que he tratado de argumentar y poner sobre la mesa que esta ocasion solo se da una vez cada decenio o mas.

El jato corto, MM posteando a razon de 2 post por pagina, Mr.P collejeando al sargento y DON acabando una maraton dentro de un mismo dia fisico.

Al final he salido con un seguro y unas maletas, menos da una piedra.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hola y tal....
> A Luis le entiendo que se van a 193x SP con muy alta probabilidad,y desde ahí estirarán la goma hasta que se rompa.
> 
> Eso nos deja el Ibex 300 puntos más arriba de donde estamos ahora.
> ...



le pongo las líneas, superar es el cielo, pero hoy al tocarla hemos caído 100 puntos en media hora











la mejor web de camaras: Compare digital cameras - Snapsort

abajo te deja compararlas


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que opinais de ésto??
> 
> BCE señala que hay burbuja y advierte de una corrección fuerte y desordenada en los mercados financieros



Desgraciadamente, a veces, este tipo de noticias terminan siendo profecías autocumplidas... ¿no las llaman así?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu potrúo, te has pillado ya un disfraz de pito para el festival o que?









De momento solo eso..hasta que encuentre a dos primas que me hacen falta para rellenar el modelito elegido.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 May 2014)

.
Es una pena que sólo se pueda dar un thanks por mensaje, algunos merecerían una mención muy especial:




MarketMaker dijo:


> A estos niveles es complicado entrar, en un gráfico LP vemos que esta tercera onda desde el año 97 está apurando su punto de giro. 5-7 años son los ciclos completos.
> *En este momento llevamos 5 años en ciclo alcista y ni un viso de giro hacia los 1500*. El volumen de la burbuja no hace falta ni mencionarlo, se ve a simple vista. El anterior reventó con una caída de 18 meses perdiendo la mitad de su valor.
> 
> ¿A que nivel de Producción estamos ahora?
> ...







pollastre dijo:


> Bertok, no me gusta adoptar el papel de tocapelotas mete-palillos-debajo-de-las-uñas-a-los-foreros, pero veo que sigues _peligrosamente _encabezonado con los cortos...
> 
> No ha habido giro, ni antes de 1900, ni después. Y no ha habido distribución ninguna. *La subida es buena*, trabajada durante los últimos meses, con volumen cantado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...





Lo de --- "Si te interesan los cortos (por la razón que sea)" --- tremendo. Hacía mucho que no me reía tanto.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2014)

Acabo de escuchar el pod de la entrevista a windows en Onda Cero y remite al plan de reforma. El tocho es infumable del plan de reformas y lo que hay que hacer este 2014

Por encima veo huelgas a porrillo de los "quehaydelomio" vitalicios. Y empleados que se creían públicos que van a dejar de serlo.

Edit: No lo veo, se lía parda si lo aplican, pero bien es verdad que lo llevan dilatando mucho tiempo.

Relacionando con la bolsa: Si los ajustes, no se realizan según el plan previsto nos apretarán las tuercas desde fuera, ergo guano. Si se aplican están descontadas..ergo guano.

Segundo semestre bajista...lo veo y doblo apuesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar el pod de la entrevista a windows en Onda Cero y remite al plan de reforma. El tocho es infumable del plan de reformas y lo que hay que hacer este 2014
> 
> Por encima veo huelgas a porrillo de los "quehaydelomio" vitalicios. Y empleados que se creían públicos que van a dejar de serlo.
> 
> ...



Octubre en el punto de mira...como siempre


----------



## FranR (29 May 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Es una pena que sólo se pueda dar un thanks por mensaje, algunos merecerían una mención muy especial:
> 
> 
> ...





De estos hay que fiarse...a c/p no ven distribución, solo recortes de apoyo a subida y ya veremos cuando empiecen a cambiar los papeles.

El giro bueno aún no está en los planes...a m/p (6 - 9 meses) ya veremos donde estamos. (30% más abajo?)


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

recuerdo que tenemos un gap minúsculo entre el viernes y este lunes eh!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 May 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar el pod de la entrevista a windows en Onda Cero y remite al plan de reforma. El tocho es infumable del plan de reformas y lo que hay que hacer este 2014
> 
> Por encima veo huelgas a porrillo de los "quehaydelomio" vitalicios. Y empleados que se creían públicos que van a dejar de serlo.
> 
> ...





.
Este gobierno ha cometido un error estratégico garrafal. Podían haberse metido a saco desde el minuto 1 a hacer las reformas necesarias. Tenían el apoyo y la justificación (después de ZP). Sin embargo, como buena casta ladrillera, pensó que esto era una gripe pasajera y no una crisis de modelo productivo, y se han dedicado a posponer el trabajo esperando un milagro.

Su problema es que se encuentran ahora en plena ronda electoral y, entre el coleta perroflauta por un lado, y la Merkel y Lagarde por otro, se les ha abierto un campo de juego demasiado grande, que no van a poder cubrir de ninguna manera. Encima con la credibilidad y legitimidad muy mermada por los últimos resultados de las europeas.

Así que el escenario ya lo estáis pintando muy clarito los que sabéis de verdad de esto: subidas mientras dure lo del SP y el DAX y luego ya llegarán las jornadas triunfales de bertok.


----------



## LOLO08 (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sobre Deoleo:
> Participaciones del usuario Maxpowell - SOS-Deoleo
> Fin de la depuración en Deoleo - Chorco de los lobos



Pues yo he aprovechado esta subida para salirme con unas minimas perdidas. Que les den... y si sigue subiendo pues eso que me pierdo..pero ya me tenía cansado el baile deoleico.

En urbas: las llevo desde los .035. Ahora los ha tocado. Es momento de pensar que hacer. Romperá triángulo cansino?? o salirme ya??


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2014)

Pollastre bueno es verle por aqui


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Lo de --- "Si te interesan los cortos (por la razón que sea)" --- tremendo. Hacía mucho que no me reía tanto.




Era una forma delicada de manifestar que no estoy de acuerdo con ese posicionamiento ::

_Pero_ eso no significa que no se pueda ganar dinero con un corto, incluso en un primario alcista como éste en el que estamos: hay una ventana de oportunidad c/p para los corticoides, como comentaba, con ese posible retrace al 9610. Incluso las subidas más claras deben parar y oxigenarse de cuando en cuando, y la ventana de oportunidad es magnífica, con cinco sesiones aún por delante hasta llegar al draguiminas. Podrían inducirlo...

Es sólo que operar contra primario no es precisamente lo que yo recomendaría para gente sin tecnología húngara a su disposición.... pero oye, hacerse, pues se hace y tal.







FranR dijo:


> De estos hay que fiarse...a c/p no ven distribución, solo recortes de apoyo a subida y ya veremos cuando empiecen a cambiar los papeles.
> 
> El giro bueno aún no está en los planes...a m/p (6 - 9 meses) ya veremos donde estamos. (30% más abajo?)




Ese es el tema, y por ahí van los tiros. Mercado para "dip buyers", actualmente. Una costumbre muy SPera, por cierto... y más propia de otros tiempos, aquellos maravillosos años y tal...

Que por supuesto la puedo cagar y equivocarme en mi valoración, pero eso es lo que yo veo en este momento. Por cuantitativo, sencillamente queda mucha _pólvora_ ( término original [c]MarketMaker. Todas las marcas son propiedad de sus respectivos propietarios. No se maltrataron animales ni al gato al escribir este post) como para abandonar este nuevo escalón l/p en el que estamos entrando, de forma tan rápida.

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 13:31 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> Pollastre bueno es verle por aqui




Como ya dije, intento dejarme caer por aquí cada vez que finaliza un subciclo c/p por cuantitativo. No existe una regla fija, pero esto suele ocurrir cada 3-4 semanas.

Como ve, hemos parado en la zona declarada ayer como "Área de descanso Repsol", y ya vamos para tres sesiones. 

Esto era la parte fácil. Ahora, lo gracioso es saber si seguimos directamente para bingo, o reculamos para después subir con más alegría. 

Esto no es algo que se pueda saber a priori. Hay que esperar y ver, analizar quién da el primer paso, y si otros están dispuestos a seguirle, o le cogen el fill y lo trolean. Todas las alarmas de actividad están armadas y en alerta en las mesas de negociación de medio planeta desde que alcanzamos esta zona hace un par de días, puede tener esto por cierto.

Mientras los jefes no den el primer paso, todos quietos.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 May 2014)

Las gacelas observamos con atención


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al final he salido con un seguro y unas maletas, menos da una piedra.



... y la vajilla !! :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 14:05 ----------

Economía niega que el FROB vaya a colocar "a corto plazo" un 11% de Bankia


----------



## bertok (29 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Bertok, no me gusta adoptar el papel de tocapelotas mete-palillos-debajo-de-las-uñas-a-los-foreros, pero veo que sigues _peligrosamente _encabezonado con los cortos...
> 
> No ha habido giro, ni antes de 1900, ni después. Y no ha habido distribución ninguna. La subida es buena, trabajada durante los últimos meses, con volumen cantado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info 

Posiciones de mp/lp no tengo ninguna ni tendré ya en este ciclo. Sólo tradeo posiciones de ultra corto en estos momentos y principalmente en el SP.

Canté un corto en la resistencia del SP y me dió buena pasta. Luego le tiré otro corto al aproximarse y me costó el 58% de las plusvis del primer movimiento :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Separo mi P&L en cortos y largos.

Hace mucho tiempo expliqué le método que seguía para calcular los SL en posiciones de muy corto plazo. La sigo aplicando para los largos pero para los cortos he cambiado:

- Ahora para los cortos he duplicado el cálculo de amplitud que tenía.
- El profit lo dejo correr más.

Es cuestión de que pille uno en tendencia y lo deje correr dejando muy atrás el SL. En ese momento se va a cagar la perra 8: porque hago las operaciones con 8 minis y 400 pavos el punto.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2014)

horror de GPD usano


----------



## Hannibal (29 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> horror de GPD usano



Eso es bueno hombre, se "retrasa" el tapering (que realmente es aumentar el qe) y seguimos halcistahh

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso es bueno hombre, se "retrasa" el tapering (que realmente es aumentar el qe) y seguimos halcistahh
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



no si no lo decía por eso ... la recuperación es humo


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

Producto Interior Bruto anualizado (Q1) -1%

:rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc, después de lo de hoy, igual arriesgo y entro mañana en 0,265-0,266 en apertura con stop ajustado. si mi teoria es buena, tanto precio como rsi están en soportes para rebotar... si no, adios comisiones y un 1%



al final entró?? yo me la jugué y a 0.265 he comprado unas pocas, junto con otras de eurona.

lo que mas me jode es que ayer vendi los derechos de neurona a lo mismo que los compre 0.5 y hoy subiendo como unos posesos....


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ... y la vajilla !! :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 14:05 ----------
> 
> Economía niega que el FROB vaya a colocar "a corto plazo" un 11% de Bankia



Si niegan la venta es hora de salir corriendo...
Es como cuando no van a subir el iva, etc...


----------



## bertok (29 May 2014)

Moreno, se te desmadra el corral usano.

Hace falta más calor, QUEMA MÁS CARBÓN.

Primer aviso


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 May 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Wall Street toma con indiferencia el dato del PIB


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

@Robopoli, viendo el ostion de DLIA entiendo que los resultados han sido malos no?
Alguna novedad?
La Tracy esta no esta resultando, o lo de siempre que aun tiene que liquidar el producto previo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2014)

Mis zelticas acaban de peponerar de lo lindo ¿alguien sabe algo? +4%


----------



## moisty70 (29 May 2014)

11.5% Ooooole!

Estoy deseando ver el HR o algo ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2014)

Si el SP sigue hoy para arriba, son ya 6 días consecutivos subiendo....


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> 11.5% Ooooole!
> 
> Estoy deseando ver el HR o algo ienso:



importantísimo cerrar por encima de 0,425


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> al final entró?? yo me la jugué y a 0.265 he comprado unas pocas, junto con otras de eurona.
> 
> lo que mas me jode es que ayer vendi los derechos de neurona a lo mismo que los compre 0.5 y hoy subiendo como unos posesos....



no. pero no descarto.

y mi vista se desvía a caf e iberpapel cuando analice mejor esta noche


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:




Y esto basándose en.... ¿la falta de desconosimiento?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

asi es , MV se basa en la falta mas absoluta de desconocimiento y en que el mercado suele premiar al inversor inconsciente :Aplauso:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



















Le prometo que un colega ha reaccionado así al leerle....:::: :XX:

Es un billion boy, así que se puede sentir orgulloso 8:

Será posible con los asteriscos!!! cambiarlos por media. tumblr. com

SPM... me rindo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Crash (29 May 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si el SP sigue hoy para arriba, son ya 6 *años* consecutivos subiendo....



Con su permiso se lo he corregido. This time is different y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le prometo que un colega ha reaccionado así al leerle....:::: :XX:
> 
> Es un billion boy, así que se puede sentir orgulloso 8:
> 
> ...



si es colega suyo sera billion gay no ? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es colega suyo sera billion gay no ? ienso:



Le va todo, hasta la jatofilia... es lo que tiene ir sobrado por la vida. :X


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es colega suyo sera billion gay no ? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le prometo que un colega ha reaccionado así al leerle....:::: :XX:
> 
> Es un billion boy, así que se puede sentir orgulloso 8:
> 
> ...



Ese gif, like a pro ,,,Bravo!



¿De verdad alguien de su entorno le echa cuentas al jato?, ¿es como distensión de estress o masoquismo?

[EDIT]

Ya te pongo el gif...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese gif, like a pro ,,,Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿De verdad alguien de su entorno le echa cuentas al jato?, ¿es como distensión de estress o masoquismo?



Si en serio, de vez en cuando me conecto miran el monitor a ver que dice el gato. Se parten el pecho, el experto en comportamiento de masas dice que hacía una tesis con él. 

La mayoría dice que es un actor, que no puede haber nadie así en el mundo, sin estar encerrado o bajo supervisión médica. :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2014)

MM ahora mismo en decisión ¿193x o 187x?
¿no?
porque esto se mueve menos que la cola del jato


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2014)

Bueno txabales que estamos a juernes y yo me voy de cervezas...
Ya que va de Gifs les dejo uno para animar y pre-gifs viernes
Además va con el tema de tomar birras 
Os lo cambio al spoiler por el improbable caso de que algun forista escriba desde el curro...



Spoiler


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si en serio, de vez en cuando me conecto miran el monitor a ver que dice el gato. Se parten el pecho, el experto en comportamiento de masas dice que hacía una tesis con él.
> 
> La mayoría dice que es un actor, que no puede haber nadie así en el mundo, sin estar encerrado o bajo supervisión médica. :XX:



yo creo que es un compañero suyo que les toma el pelo
sabe perfectamente lo que va a pasar, pero escribe lo contrario.

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 10:39 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno txabales que estamos a juernes y yo me voy de cervezas...
> Ya que va de Gifs les dejo uno para animar y pre-gifs viernes
> Además va con el tema de tomar birras
> Os lo cambio al spoiler por el improbable caso de que algun forista escriba desde el curro...
> ...




[YOUTUBE]ogtOkXlX4_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si en serio, de vez en cuando me conecto miran el monitor a ver que dice el gato. Se parten el pecho, el *experto en comportamiento de masas* dice que hacía una tesis con él.
> 
> La mayoría dice que es un actor, que no puede haber nadie así en el mundo, sin estar encerrado o bajo supervisión médica. :XX:


----------



## Tono (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo creo que es un compañero suyo que les toma el pelo
> sabe perfectamente lo que va a pasar, pero escribe lo contrario.



¿qué coño que sabe perfectamente?
escribe lo que le sale del rabo el íoputa

Ane, considera el momento para salir de deoleo que la va a volver a montar. Si no hay HR es la vieja trampa con la que lleva años. Calentar con el rumor y enfriar con la noticia.


*Fitch eleva el rating de Banco Santander y BBVA hasta 'A-'*



> Fitch acaba de mejorar la calificación crediticia de Banco Santander y BBVA hasta “A-” desde “BBB+”, con perspectiva estable. Recuerda la firma que esta nota se sitúa “un escalón” por encima de la de España, que fue elevada el pasado 25 de abril hasta “BBB+”.



Fitch eleva el rating de Banco Santander y BBVA hasta 'A-' - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## tarrito (29 May 2014)

piratóooonnnn!!!!!

hay que hacer argúu ... el jodío jato (JJ) se nos come el pastel de ATW-ismo :ouch:

doctor, doctor ... he sentido algo de envidia malsana del jato, ¿es grave?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

Va a ser tan famoso que a este paso los chicos de la City le van a crear una nueva estrategia chartista en su memoria; 

la estrategia del Jato...que es hacer exactamente todo lo contrario que el mercado espera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> piratóooonnnn!!!!!
> 
> hay que hacer argúu ... el jodío jato (JJ) se nos come el pastel de ATW-ismo :ouch:
> 
> doctor, doctor ... he sentido algo de envidia malsana del jato, ¿es grave?



Es que esta _vida_ el Jato está resultando más jracioso, y es normal que le salgan fanses :ouch: ::

Inane batallar contra eso.


----------



## Xiux (29 May 2014)

Buenas, Sigo con Eon Dividendos 3.0

Hoy me han anulado los 0,43 ingresados ya que siguen diciendo que solo con esos y yo les sigo reclamando los 0,60,

BBVA es un put. Desastre !!!!

No me lo puedo creer


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2014)

Jaaaaaaa, al final va a ser verdad, las grandes mesas de traders tienen conectado burbuja y cada vez que postea el jato los algoritmos se ponen a trabajar. 

Jato exija su parte de beneficio a los ejpertitos. Que se están lucrando con las cuñas y los triángulos sin dar un palo al agua.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2014)

Yo no llevo mucho tiempo en el hilo pero ya le estoy cogiendo cariño y todo al gato. Tiene sus momentos y hay que reconocer que a veces el jodío tiene unos comentarios graciosos.







Estos últimos días el hilo está a un nivel alto, ando thankeando a diestro y siniestro. Que siga así.


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La mayoría dice que es un actor, que no puede haber nadie así en el mundo, sin estar encerrado o bajo supervisión médica. :XX:




Esa fue nuestra hipótesis de trabajo durante varios meses, _in illo tempore_. Honestamente, no era sencillo encontrar otra explicación.

FranR fue algo más lejos, y llegó a situar a Jatencio en el Ejército Bolivariano de Liberación (en realidad él sólo dijo que pensaba que Jatencio era un militar latinoamericano, pero el resto es adorno mío).

La verdad es que, al final del día, nadie sabe por qué está aquí, quién le paga (si es que cobra algo), y cuales son sus motivaciones, si acaso las tuviera.

En mi opinión, el hecho de no saber si Jatencio está loco, está aburrido, o simplemente es un tieso con el peor trabajo imaginable del mundo, no deja de otorgarle cierto romanticismo a estos tiempos en los que todos parecemos saber todo de todos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 May 2014)

Ponzi, como ves Lars?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2014)

seguid alimentando al troll , luego no os quejeis :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2014)

Otra dia mas el S&P en maximos historicos


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

Que olfato tiene el jato...

Pedazo peponian fin de fiesta...


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2014)

¿Queda algun incauto en PRISA?

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 20:44 ----------

Vidrala

VIDRALA (VID), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros

Me pasa por cagueta y calzonazos.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

pues vocento hay que seguirla

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 12:47 ----------

alguna novedad de deoleo?


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *pues vocento hay que seguirla*
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 12:47 ----------
> 
> alguna novedad de deoleo?



¿Se puede poner uno corto en vocento?

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 20:56 ----------

Nuevo maximo del S&P.

SI esto no es una burbuja que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

deoleo,aplicacion d
2millones q se suma
al volumen 16
millones


Deoleo se dispara un 12% en Bolsa mientras la patronal del sector defiende la entrada de CVC


----------



## ... (29 May 2014)

Ponzi, Hannibal, Tono o cualquiera que controle un poco de fundamentales... cuando podáis me miráis si sois tan amables ENCE Energía y Celulosa, S.A.

No tengo prisas con ellas, sé que con paciencia los objetivos de 3 y 4 euros llegarán. No les queda más remedio que expandirse internacionalmente para evitar las absurdas leyes y proyectos de leyes en cuanto a las renovables, pero de todas formas eso supone solamente un 30% de la actividad de la compañía en la actualidad.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Esa fue nuestra hipótesis de trabajo durante varios meses, _in illo tempore_. Honestamente, no era sencillo encontrar otra explicación.
> 
> FranR fue algo más lejos, y llegó a situar a Jatencio en el Ejército Bolivariano de Liberación (en realidad él sólo dijo que pensaba que Jatencio era un militar latinoamericano, pero el resto es adorno mío).
> 
> ...




Esa era la teoría buena. Paquito como buen investigador descubrió al gato en foros preguntando como se compensaban las minusvalías :ouch: y luego en foros militares hablando de bolsa y guerras.

Tiene todas las papeletas de ser:







Allí conoció a Pandoro....miren la mano donde vá. :XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto el paquetón del legía, es una vela de 50 en el SP ::

¿Cuéntenos más sr. gato?








Sp rozando el 20 ¿quién lo diría? inocho:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 May 2014)

Someone Decided To Buy $1 Billion eMinis In 1 Second At The All Time High | Zero Hedge

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm a alguien le ha dado por comprar 1000 milloncejos de minis en máximos??


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)




----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Someone Decided To Buy $1 Billion eMinis In 1 Second At The All Time High | Zero Hedge
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm a alguien le ha dado por comprar 1000 milloncejos de minis en máximos??






Pero qué prensa-amarillófilos que son estos de zero-ojete-hedge...

Cuánto _high drama on the hill_, para contar que a un mediano le han pillado el fill cuando intentaba ir a corto, y ha terminado por soltar lastre de repente, cuando ha entendido que la había cagado.

Si el de Zero Ojedge se marca el detallito de postear aquí y saludar, incluso le doy la cifra exacta de contratos ::

Operación cantada en directo en la CdC, per cert, hace cosa de una hora.

Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero qué prensa-amarillófilos que son estos de zero-ojete-hedge...
> 
> Cuánto _high drama on the hill_, para contar que a un mediano le han pillado el fill cuando intentaba ir a corto, y ha terminado por soltar lastre de repente, cuando ha entendido que la había cagado.
> 
> ...



Puede ser peor

Cárpatos todavía está buscando su sombra...No huele el mercado.Pero a cursos se hincha, hoyga...


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Estados Unidos pide multa de 10.000 millones dólares para BNP Paribas


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede ser peor
> 
> Cárpatos todavía está buscando su sombra...No huele el mercado.Pero a cursos se hincha, hoyga...



Impresionante.

Como decía cierta novia-rollete que tuve una vez...

"Me cago, me meo, y hago barro con el deo"

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Reino Unido hará crecer medio punto su PIB sumando la prostitución y las drogas - elEconomista.es

Los elevados salarios de los banqueros desatan la ira entre sus propios accionistas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2014)

Que asquito, no?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2014)

Carpatos ha conseguido que encima le hagamos propaganda gratis.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Únicos patrones de cortos en la odisea alcista


Bankia: posible ruptura al alza en el corto plazo

¿Se aproxima un rally del dolar?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante.
> 
> Como decía cierta novia-rollete que tuve una vez...
> 
> ...



Ya te digo

¿Te has planteado dar cursos de tladel de Prestige como hace este hombre? . 

Da igual si sirven para algo, o no...como la gran mayoría , pero por lo menos te llenaría el bolsillo como hace todos estos bingueros "expertos".

Ellos "descubren" el mercado a los ojos del novato con velas culeras, kumo, comechichis,...


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> ¿Te has planteado dar cursos de tladel de Prestige como hace este hombre? .
> 
> ...



En el jatlo lengua son los "ejpertitos"


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2014)

Gamesa tiene pinta de ir a buscar los últimos máximos.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2014)

Grandes los ANosROtos consiguiendo cerrar en rojo again. No era fácil pero ahí están

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (29 May 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @Robopoli, viendo el ostion de DLIA entiendo que los resultados han sido malos no?
> Alguna novedad?
> La Tracy esta no esta resultando, o lo de siempre que aun tiene que liquidar el producto previo.



Los datos han sido malos de c*jones y se han calzado al CFO. Aún así sólo ha caido algo menos de un 2% tras haber caido un 11% durante la sesión. 
Parece que hemos dado con la madre de los soportes :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 22:17 ----------

Acabo de mirar y cerró verde :8:
Pedazo de velote que se ha marcado hoy :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2014)

1920, cawen... maximos en Draghi, y no hace falta venir aqui con la alfombra roja para ssaberlo.

Cada dia mas cerca de ver quien se esconde detras, cuando sale uno, salen todos.

Un cepo mas.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

el crack de 1929 está cerca ::


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2014)

Lo dicho. Seis días seguidos subiendo. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (29 May 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jaaaaaaa, al final va a ser verdad, las grandes mesas de traders tienen conectado burbuja y cada vez que postea el jato los algoritmos se ponen a trabajar.
> 
> Jato exija su parte de beneficio a los ejpertitos. Que se están lucrando con las cuñas y los triángulos sin dar un palo al agua.



¿todo bien Pecata? 
Cuéntanos algo de la bebita. ¿come bien? ¿tiene buenos pulmones? ¿le va la marcha nocturna? 




... dijo:


> Ponzi, Hannibal, Tono o cualquiera que controle un poco de fundamentales... cuando podáis me miráis si sois tan amables ENCE Energía y Celulosa, S.A.
> 
> No tengo prisas con ellas, sé que con paciencia los objetivos de 3 y 4 euros llegarán. No les queda más remedio que expandirse internacionalmente para evitar las absurdas leyes y proyectos de leyes en cuanto a las renovables, pero de todas formas eso supone solamente un 30% de la actividad de la compañía en la actualidad.



Ence tiene una de sus factorías sobre la ría de Pontevedra. Contaminante a más no poder, por más que supere las inspecciones, aparte del olor insoportable que deja en varios Km de costa a la redonda. La presión social la acabará cerrando, sólo la crisis y la necesidad de salvar los empleos estos tiempos la mantiene en pie.

Por lo demás es un chicharro, capitaliza 500M tiene una deuda financiera de 118 y este trimestre pasado ha entrado en pérdidas, caída del 69% del EBIDTA, del 13% de las ventas...
Por lo demás el uso de biomasa para generar energía es un cuento chino basado en mamandurrias. Se acaban las ayuditas, se acaba el negocio.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿todo bien Pecata?
> Cuéntanos algo de la bebita. ¿come bien? ¿tiene buenos pulmones? ¿le va la marcha nocturna?
> 
> 
> ...



la caída del Bº es por el Gobierno y su ley
No solo el?ctricas: La reforma energ?tica castiga a Ence, Iberpapel o Europac


----------



## Chila (29 May 2014)

Optimista con ENCe, Tono...


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

Estocada mortal para el análisis bursátil y muchas cotizadas - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## Tono (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la caída del Bº es por el Gobierno y su ley
> No solo el?ctricas: La reforma energ?tica castiga a Ence, Iberpapel o Europac



vuelvo a decir: se acaban las ayuditas se acaba el negocio

el uso de biomasa como forma rentable y no contaminante de producción de energía es un cuento chino. Sólo hay que ver lo que sale por esas chimeneas y lo irrespirable que se vuelve el aire en Pontevedra cuando sopla hacia allí el viento.
benzopirenos, hidrocarburos aromáticos policíclicos, azufre.... hay un montón de bibliografía sobre el tema

MAMANDURRIAS.


----------



## ane agurain (29 May 2014)

no me la enfrie ahora que se calienta!!

yo entré por AT pero sin mirar casi... fallo, es de la que me como con OLE, aunque igual mañana ya no pierdo con Deoleo

El fondo de Noruega de Pensiones está muy metido aquí


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Reino Unido hará crecer medio punto su PIB sumando la prostitución y las drogas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Los elevados salarios de los banqueros desatan la ira entre sus propios accionistas - elEconomista.es



Si van a contabilizar las prostitutas en el PIB, en realidad es PIB que ya existia, asi que puedo deducir y deduzco que lo que van a hacer es incentivar la prostitucion y el consumo de drogas.

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 23:26 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> el crack de 1929 está cerca ::



Todavia PODEMOS subir mucho mas, hasta el infinito diria yo.

---------- Post added 29-may-2014 at 23:27 ----------

Y un ultimo apunte: En una administracion del norte de españa se esta contratando nuevos administrativos para controlar las horas de los administrativos. Y hasta aqui puedo leer.


----------



## ... (29 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vuelvo a decir: se acaban las ayuditas se acaba el negocio
> 
> el uso de biomasa como forma rentable y no contaminante de producción de energía es un cuento chino. Sólo hay que ver lo que sale por esas chimeneas y lo irrespirable que se vuelve el aire en Pontevedra cuando sopla hacia allí el viento.
> benzopirenos, hidrocarburos aromáticos policíclicos, azufre.... hay un montón de bibliografía sobre el tema
> ...



Gracias por tu aportación, Tono.

Por ahora seguiré en el valor por cosas como las siguientes:

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/ence-instalará-plantas-renovables-70-mw-puerto-arinaga-151628255--business.html

CapitalMadrid - Ence retribuye al accionista con un 7%

Análisis en valor: Análisis de ENCE


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

algunos gráficos nocturnos:

POP


Spoiler












Cementos


Spoiler












ams


Spoiler












OLE (aunque el AT importa un pimiento)


Spoiler


















MTBA (empiezo a pensar en salirme mañana, si no supera, con plusvas)


Spoiler












NAt salir en 1,89 y esperar a ver si supera para volver? y ntc está muy muy justa. 0,27 no fueron la entrada. a ver si 0,258 (fibo y la otra línea discontinúa)


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

Par de chelas y de ritmos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 May 2014)

Ultima sesion del mes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Par de chelas y de ritmos


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

Buenos dias sires


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

nam, tienes vidrala más barata que ayer si la quieres


tecnicas reunidas ganó ayer un contratazo de 2000 millones


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 May 2014)

morning !

Zeltia viene pepoooona como ayer!


vamoh SAB !


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning !
> 
> Zeltia viene pepoooona como ayer!
> 
> ...



zeltia ayer rompió rsi arriba


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 May 2014)

Se ve un tiburoneo en los derechos de liberbank inexplicable para semejante :vomito:

:8:


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2014)

Orden en 1.81 en Natra, a ver si entra ... está mas parada que Messi

Lo de DEOLEO ayer fue pillar a más gacelas?


----------



## economistadebar (30 May 2014)

Dejen de especular estupidos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Dejen de especular estupidos.



Ya vino el tonto de las 9. 

Aquí no especulamos, invertimos en empresas solventes que crean empleo estable y de calidad. Respetuosas con el medio o media ambiente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 May 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Dejen de especular estupidos.



yo especulo en bolsa no en estúpidos.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Dejen de especular estupidos.



vale, te haremos caso. ties razón...menos espe-cular y más AMOR!!:X

( este ya se ha tomado el lingotazo matutino de hierbas en el bar
):XX:

Yo en OLEO ya comenté que aprovechando esta subida me salí. No me gusta.

Me estoy pensando de entrar ( de nuevo) en NTC


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Dejen de especular estupidos.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Bien!!! Tenemos troll nuevecito, sin estrenar.
Ahora que comience un dialogo con Micifu


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)




----------



## economistadebar (30 May 2014)

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 08:14 ----------

El bastardo de Dragui no va a hacer nada el jueves y caera la bolsa la semana siguiente.


----------



## garpie (30 May 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Dejen de especular estupidos.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

no es nuevo. es un multinick


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es nuevo. es un multinick



Pues a la lista!!!


----------



## Xiux (30 May 2014)

Buen día, eon sigue intentando romper los 14,2 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2014)

Chicharrer$os calentando URBAS...

â‚¬hiâ‚¬harros Bolsa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2014)

.
Bonito espectáculo en IBE. Pónganse el gráfico en 1 o en 5 minutos y vean desde las 9:28. Había 333k a la venta en 5,250 y se han estado trabajando el nivel de una forma espectacular.

A ver el próximo intento.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 May 2014)

Para no-especuladores ::


La yincana solidaria de un millonario vía Twitter







Un hombre que hizo fortuna en el sector inmobiliario ha comenzado a esconder dinero en diferentes lugares de Los Ángeles con el objetivo de repartir parte de su riqueza con quienes sean capaces seguir las pistas que deja en su cuenta de Twitter @******cash, informó hoy el periódico 'Los Angeles Times'.

Esta especie de "juego" de búsqueda del tesoro comenzó en San Francisco y desde el miércoles se trasladó a Los Ángeles, donde numerosos residentes se lanzaron a la caza del billete verde.

Los primeros sobres con dinero fueron hallados en una fuente en la zona de Los Feliz por dos vecinos que se embolsaron 250 dólares y 100 dólares, según CBS, si bien optaron por compartir algo del premio con otras personas que participaban en la búsqueda.

El misterioso donante, que fue entrevistado en televisión sin desvelar su identidad, dice tener entre 35 y 45 años, y declaró que se le ocurrió la idea de regalar dinero después de obtener un beneficio de seis cifras en un acuerdo inmobiliario. La cuenta @******cash (dinero escondido) anunció que hoy en torno a las 19.00 hora local habría más efectivo "donde un mirlo o un águila guardan su dinero".

****** Cash apareció en Twitter el 23 de mayo como "un experimento social anónimo para hacer el bien" y su creador pide que quienes hallen el dinero tuiteen el hallazgo. En su perfil en Twitter figura también una dirección de correo electrónico que ha servido, según Los Angeles Times, para que el benefactor reciba centenares de peticiones de ayuda financiera que van desde fondos para pagar una hipoteca hasta para operaciones quirúrgicas y tasas de matrícula escolar.

"No veas esto como un billete de lotería o una mano para solucionar tus problemas. No va a cambiar tu vida. Hay muchas oportunidades para ganarse la vida", aseguró el hombre que dijo no entender por qué no había más personas acaudaladas que daban dinero a los demás. ****** Cash seguirá dando dinero en Los Ángeles hasta que termine el fin de semana.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

hay un rumor sobre deoleo al parece de que publica HR con mercado cerrado


ntc ahora sube.... volumen creciente en subidas, decreciente en bajadas... al menos en las 10 úlktimas sesiones


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2014)

Para los zeltiberos...

BolsaCanaria .info | Zeltia puede y debe seguir subiendo







Creo que tadavía hay que confirmar la rotura de la que hablan aquí, superando los 2,91...pero bueno.


----------



## Chila (30 May 2014)

Dentro de cem. Portland. A ver...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

empieza la batalla :no:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 May 2014)

Venga que floten mis barquitos!!!!!!
a navegar por los 7 mares :Baile::Baile::Baile:
[YOUTUBE]5n0bFT8qF18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Bueno, el momento ha llegado. O saltamos para arriba o nos comemos la divergencia. Fight 10.800

DIARIO:






SEMANAL:


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2014)

Vamos peponcillo ... convierteté en Pepón !!! !!!







---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 11:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ntc ahora sube.... volumen creciente en subidas, decreciente en bajadas... al menos en las 10 úlktimas sesiones



Fusión con BIO ... ... :8::8::8:


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

Buenos días.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Bonito espectáculo en IBE. Pónganse el gráfico en 1 o en 5 minutos y vean desde las 9:28. Había 333k a la venta en 5,250 y se han estado trabajando el nivel de una forma espectacular.
> 
> A ver el próximo intento.



Es el máximo a batir y el punto que la está rezagando respecto al IBEX. Si lo rompe con claridad, me olvido de ellas hasta el dividendo. Si no lo hace no las tengo todas conmigo todavía... aunque el volumen ha vuelto después de unos día bastante raquíticos. :Aplauso:

gato, recuérdele a la gente que hoy hubo gap a la baja tal como anunció. Supongo que estará aguantando los cortos todavía :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

hombre, gap a la baja con una mecha de 100 puntos de ayer... no sé, había más posibilidades para que Del Bosque saliese en el 11 titular



Para los chocolateros:






Los niveles a superar son: 1,875 - 1,89 -1,93 donde esta el kumo por abajo
Si superase 1,89 daría entrada por AT hasta 2,08-2,09 y más lejos 2,17 aprox
El kumo que atraería el precio está en 2,08-2,09


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2014)

Fuera de SAB con la mitad de la posi...pero seguimos para bingo:Aplauso:

Que es viernes y hay que emborracharse:Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vamos peponcillo ... convierteté en Pepón !!! !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biosearch y Natraceutical, de nuevo blancos de la especulación bursátil

ojo: Noticia de hace 1 año

Y en el 2012:
'Festival biotecnológico' en la bolsa española


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Biosearch y Natraceutical, de nuevo blancos de la especulación bursátil
> 
> ojo: Noticia de hace 1 año



Es de hace un año, si, pero si hay que calentar, se calienta !!! !!! 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Maldito namreir. Me ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo, si no ayer hubiese comprado VOCeros. Te odio.

go mtba! go!
1,20 objetivo cumplido. ahora qué?


ibex parece que va a 10.750 de momento
edito un poco: 10745


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 May 2014)

Importante contrato firmado por tecnicas reunidas en peru.


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2014)

Bankia a cabezazos con los 1.50 ... ... 
Vamos Goirigolzarri, leñe, haz unas llamadas para que compren los amiguetes !!!!
Y de paso dime el precio de lo colocación del FROB ... ... 

Bankia: desde hoy el FROB puede plantearse una nueva venta,Banca. Expansi?n.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 May 2014)

España ya tiene su propio bitcoin - elEconomista.es

PARA NO SER MENOS... A VER QUIEN TIENE HUEVOS???


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

Ná, 
TEF, SAN y BBVA no tiran, así no hay forma de romper los 10800

la que lo rompe es esta señorita


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

tono que aún queda medio viernes.

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 04:58 ----------

pido segundas opiniones para mtba y nat. han llegado a mi objetivo pero apuntan.

gracias. sell?


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 May 2014)

No se, pero montebalito me deja acojonao
el verano pasado la estuve estudiando para entrar, pero al final la descarté porque me parecía una afinsa bursátil ienso:
Y un año después mira que altura lleva.....:´(
Voy a tener que empezar a hacer lo contrario de lo que pienso, como con el jato 

Ostia.......seré yo otro jato? :ouch:


----------



## fiti73 (30 May 2014)

Buenos dias:

Una duda respecto a la declaración de Irpf.
Me ha llegado el borrador y consta toda la información de 2013, salvo las plusvalías de las operaciones de compra/venta de acciones que he realizado en la cuenta que tengo en Ing Lu.
Muchas veces he oido que si no consta en el borrador, se puede uno arriesgar a no hacerlo constar, pero cuando le toca a uno la cosa cambia.
Alguien que le haya pasado algo parecido me puede decir como actuado.

Por cierto ayer me visitó un consultor de Banco Mediolanum, curioso, no tienen ninguna sucursal, es una entidad italiana que se está expandiendo por España y Alemania.
Todo muy personalizado y muy bonito, con en teoría una buenas rentabilidades, sus fondos teoricamente van algo por detrás en rentabilidad de Bestinver, alguna experiencia con esta gente?

Saludos


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

¿pidiendo consejo para delinquir?

ahora mismo copio y pego su post en los foros de la guardia civil

aquí semos probes pero honraos


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 May 2014)

A mi nlaro
:XX::XX:
El mio no lo copias ::


----------



## Galifrey (30 May 2014)

Ane natra ya está en 1,89.... me dan muchas ganas de quitarmela de encima, aún me falta un rato hsta los 2,35 ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 May 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día, eon sigue intentando romper los 14,2
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Pues si, hay pos gordita en 14,20 y la que yo esperaba (gordita) e 14,24 (unos 150-170.000 cada una).

Recomendacion: estan esperando ... no aidea. 

Han hecho crecer la probabilidad de que haya una bajada. Pero es lo dicho, solo una probabilidad (si se tienen varias posiciones por aqui se rebaja un poco y mas tarde re-entra). Si se tiene una sola posicion es un tema de FED.

Pero tal como estan ahora y con la situacion actual, aunque bajen *tendrian* que volver a este nivel.

PD:mucha presencia ilustre ayer.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues si, hay pos gordita en 14,20 y la que yo esperaba (gordita) e 14,24 (unos 150-170.000 cada una).
> 
> Recomendacion: estan esperando ... no aidea.
> 
> ...



Llevan toda la mañana en 14,18-14,19. Ni pariiba ni pabajo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

es que si supera 1.92 los de chi harros entran


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

Rotos los 5,25 en IBER :Baile:

ayer le suben el rating al SAN y lo celebra con una bajada
así no hay manera de pillar cacho


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ná,
> TEF, SAN y BBVA no tiran, así no hay forma de romper los 10800
> 
> la que lo rompe es esta señorita



Que maja,es analista de bolsa? tiene blog?


----------



## Topongo (30 May 2014)

Joder en Enagas estamos a vueltas con el 60, en teoria hasta el 73 no había resistencia no? A ver si a lo largo de la tarde nos vamos acercando, tamos muy flojitos los gasistas


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

Huele a Peponazo en la sobremesa.



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que maja,es analista de bolsa? tiene blog?



Puede ser lo que quiera
Pude tener lo que quiera

los que hemos nacido con cuerpo de modelo lo tenemos muy fácil

esas IBER a por los 5,30 :Aplauso:

alaaaaaaaaaaa, las BME :ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Huele a Peponazo en la sobremesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.
Han sido 4 horas muy interesantes. Se veía el trabajo hasta sin tecnología húngara. Lo comenté porque se veía bastante claro.


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

fiti73 dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> Por cierto ayer me visitó un consultor de Banco Mediolanum, curioso, no tienen ninguna sucursal, es una entidad italiana que se está expandiendo por España y Alemania.
> Todo muy personalizado y muy bonito, con en teoría una buenas rentabilidades, sus fondos teoricamente van algo por detrás en rentabilidad de Bestinver, alguna experiencia con esta gente?
> 
> Saludos



BUsque en Youtube videos de las convencio con el Enio... no ´se que... sobre todo busque convenciones antiguas... y luego decida si es a esa gente a la que le quiere confiar su dinero.

Edito: A ver, ya lo he encontrado. Enio Doris... vea, vea... la versión de mejor calidad no la encuentro...

[YOUTUBE]9p0dE7m5lmI[/YOUTUBE]

Hay más de años posteriores... se van calmando un poco... pero... en fín, oiga, que es su dinero ¿eh?

Acépteme un consejo: pregunte e insista: si monta usted su plan de ahorro a largo plazo... y, de repente, necesita usted el dinero ¿qué pasa? No sé ahora, pero antes... no es que se negaran... pero hacían TODO lo posible porque usted no sacara el dinero... porque era para su futuro y eso rompe los planes, es mejor que busque usted otra solución, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Salimos eon...+8%

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## @@strom (30 May 2014)

El muertomuriente como siempre anticipándose a los movimientos gordos del mercado.
Que tio más jrande coño


----------



## fiti73 (30 May 2014)

Lo que es también sospechoso es que los consultores no son trabajadores del banco.
Parece que el tipo de cliente que buscan es a gente que a su vez tenga su propia empresa a la que también intentan gestionar la liquidez que no necesita para el negocio.


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

fiti73 dijo:


> Lo que es también sospechoso es que los consultores no son trabajadores del banco.
> Parece que el tipo de cliente que buscan es a gente que a su vez tenga su propia empresa a la que también intentan gestionar la liquidez que no necesita para el negocio.



Mmm... creo que hay de todo. Pero la figura básica sí que creo que es la del "consultor" exclusivo. Porque como tiene que atender a sus clientes en cualquier sitio y a cualquier hora... pues no puede dedicarse a otra cosa.

Lo otro que usted dice, no me extrañaría nada, pero yo no lo he conocido.

Hablo del tema porque un conocido es consultor y en su momento me dió bastante la chapa...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 May 2014)

Portugal telecom en mínimos para variar


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Portugal telecom en mínimos para variar



Como las del Carbonero que ofrecía joyas por el foro ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

MV os previene gusanazos , de lo que sucedera ahora que se ha tocado la parte alta de la cuña , en un par de meses estaremos cerrando el gap 8650 , prevenidos quedais :no:


----------



## Hannibal (30 May 2014)

Esas bme :aplauso: 

Sobre el banco peperoni, un amigo mio dejo su trabajo (llevaba poco) para meterse de consultor aquí. Seguiremos informando,aunque el parece muy convencido de que efectivamente es un banco serio y es una buena oportunidad.

P.d. súbanme esa gowex que han parado la recuperación...


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)

SP verde, no se vosotros, pero yo me estoy rmpezando a acojonar, el petardazo, cuando se de, va a ser mitico, parece que no hay limites a las subidas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Como las del Carbonero que ofrecía joyas por el foro ::::::



Que se ha equivocado (Janus)con el timing? Si.
Que la actitud de usted es, digamos, elegante? No
Aportes suyos al respecto? Ninguno.

Ahora, que el que compre una acción porque un tio la recomiende en un foro, se merece que le enculen cienes de veces.



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

a mí no se si me gusta mucho que estamos todos contentos, con plusvas, no se queja nadie...

ningún valor en espejo por tercer día consecutivo... hace meses que no pasaba esto



montebalito: 1,20 es el limite para que los indicadores topen con su límite... rsi,. vigia....

no creo que en 1 hora le de la venada al cuidata y lo suba... al contrario


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Huele a Peponazo en la sobremesa.
> 
> 
> 
> alaaaaaaaaaaa, las BME :ouch:



El Ibex va a despegar como un cohete en próximas jornadas :

[YOUTUBE]YlKsSAZCL6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esas bme :aplauso:
> 
> Sobre el banco peperoni, un amigo mio dejo su trabajo (llevaba poco) para meterse de consultor aquí. Seguiremos informando,aunque el parece muy convencido de que efectivamente es un banco serio y es una buena oportunidad.
> 
> P.d. súbanme esa gowex que han parado la recuperación...



Ahora imagínese a su amigo gritando como una fan histérica en una de las "convenciones"...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

ay del gacelerio que compra ahora que todo esta tranquilo , pronto enterrareis el pico , pero os acompañaran los ejpertitos , mal de muchos consuelo de tontos :no:


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí no se si me gusta mucho que estamos todos contentos, con plusvas, no se queja nadie...
> 
> ningún valor en espejo por tercer día consecutivo... hace meses que no pasaba esto



Sobre todo cuando te pasas a ver los balances de algunas empresas como FCC, ACS, SACYR o la misma Telefonica.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV os previene gusanazos , de lo que sucedera ahora que se ha tocado la parte alta de la cuña , en un par de meses estaremos cerrando el gap 8650 , prevenidos quedais :no:



::::::

Nos andaremos con cuidado.













gh-300x295.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chila (30 May 2014)

fiti73: si le pillan, ya sabe...de todas maneras, preguntar estas cosas en abierto...y supongo que no seran plusvis raquiticas.
Vamos ibe, vamos campeonas


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

ibex 35 - ¿Qué podría pasar si el Ibex 35 superara los 11.000-11.165 puntos? - 30/05/14 en Infomercados

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 08:26 ----------

Alierta pronostica que la tasa de paro en España estará por debajo del 14% en cuatro años


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

marketmaker el nuevo risitas , si tu como ejpertito debes tener mucho temor pues la gloria de pandoro esta proxima :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 May 2014)

Mr. Pirata, lo dicho antes, reduzco 1/3 esas 14,24 me parecen demasiado gandalf. Venia desde 13,2x. Mucho %.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

*10.799,50 juuuuur*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

MM déjelo, estuvo anoche de antro en antro y no sabe si acabó con Víctor o Victoria....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Dow y DAX en rojo y nosotros luchando con el nivel clave


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marketmaker el nuevo risitas , si tu como ejpertito debes tener mucho temor pues la gloria de pandoro esta proxima :no:



Temblando me encuentro, cuando se den cuenta de que el ciclo bajista ha empezado, estaré retirado con menos de 40 veranos . Aun dudando entre dos fríos países europeos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Temblando me encuentro, cuando se den cuenta de que el ciclo bajista ha empezado, estaré retirado con menos de 40 veranos . Aun dudando entre dos fríos países europeos.



Que cabrón...:no: 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MM déjelo, estuvo anoche de antro en antro y no sabesiacabo con Víctor o Victoria....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Deje, andamos aburridos y hasta la hora de bajar a unas cervezas tengo que matar tiempo. 

Al menos aprovecha el tiempo en fiestas. aunque al final no recuerde porque se ha levantado con unos calzoncillos que no son suyos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Cuando dice que están aburridos es porque el trabajo ya está hecho y están con el cesto recogiendo frutos, no?

(Todavia recuerdo cuando posteó con el SP en 1000 y algo. Piratone :

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

Para los aficionados, aquí tienen un chart apoca-elíptico...


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para los aficionados, aquí tienen un chart apoca-elíptico...



Ostis, que mareo. 

Les ha dado fuerte con la elipse. 

Las gowex estan muy convalecientes, 
Al menos el SP sigue en ascenso, ha parado de llover y si el gato lleva unos calzones que no son suyos al menos se que tampoco son mios. :rolleye: y espero que no sean los del "plimo" que anuncio su retorno triunfal


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para los aficionados, aquí tienen un chart apoca-elíptico...



Recuerdo algo así que hize hace años. Tenía 11 y me regalaron un compás Staedtler ( de los guenos).

Supongo que todos hemos hecho círculos y elipses de forma compulsiva, con el compás de pincho grande, antes de eso te daban uno con una pequeña puntita... eso si, en 6° de EGB


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

Jajaja.... si es que se ve cada cosa por la interné alante, que...


----------



## Krim (30 May 2014)

Las elipses no se hacen con compás, Leoncio...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Recuerdo algo así que hize hace años. Tenía 11 y me regalaron un compás Staedtler ( de los guenos).
> 
> Supongo que todos hemos hecho círculos y elipses de forma compulsiva, con el compás de pincho grande, antes de eso te daban uno con una pequeña puntita... eso si, en 6° de EGB



Manera elegante de decir que no sirve ni para cagar el gráfico ::


----------



## Muttley (30 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Las elipses no se hacen con compás, Leoncio...



....para eso había una plantilla de elipses. Geometría básica.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Las elipses no se hacen con compás, Leoncio...




[YOUTUBE]SJGhMxJbPw4[/YOUTUBE]
Matrícula honor en dibujo técnico. Aunque ya no se ni calcular la mínima distancia de punto a recta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Dos chinchetas, una cuerdecilla y lapiz.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2014)

Eoneros, gran comportamiento hoy. Cierre 14,28.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2014)

buen finde MM & cia


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2014)

Plimo de jato ...muestrese!!!


----------



## Bronx (30 May 2014)

Consejo sobre ANR. Alguien puede aconsejar algo sobre ANR?. Mantenerlas o vender y que les den....joder vender en mínimos, pero esto esta siendo una sangría y habrá que cortar alguna vez

Gracias


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos chinchetas, una cuerdecilla y lapiz.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Usted es de los míos, de los Rotring 0.2 0.4 y 0.8 ... de los adaptadores para compás y nuncafollistas de peritos. ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Consejo sobre ANR. Alguien puede aconsejar algo sobre ANR?. Mantenerlas o vender y que les den....joder vender en mínimos, pero esto esta siendo una sangría y habrá que cortar alguna vez
> 
> Gracias



Consejos, consejos no se pueden dar. Te cuento mi vida. Yo entré en 4,29 y a pesar de palmar ya un 18% (algo menos por el cambio €$) ,me mantengo impávido ante la adversidad, eso si, zampandome un owned de campeonato con bertok :: ¿Por que no me preocupo? Voy muuuuuuuuuy ligero y no me importa esperar al x7…o al x0, lo que antes llegue 



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2014)

están negociando, por eso está parado MM
¿no?
por cierto espera 193x , hoy mismo


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

yo para las elipses calcaba un huevo


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> están negociando, por eso está parado MM
> ¿no?
> por cierto espera 193x , hoy mismo



No seamos ilusos.
Si así fuera a ocurrir yo siempre pienso que seré la última en enterarme, segunda ley de las praderas gaceriles para alcanzar el cielo de la longevidad


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> están negociando, por eso está parado MM
> ¿no?
> por cierto espera 193x , hoy mismo



Pólvora hay, lo que no tenemos es nada importante con el mercado abierto. Así que jornada de transición, negociaciones de bajo nivel.

Solo cierta posibilidad de hacer un recorrido de hasta medio punto porcentual, en las dos hora previas al cierre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Usted es de los míos, de los Rotring 0.2 0.4 y 0.8 ... de los adaptadores para compás y nuncafollistas de peritos. ::::



Le supero en nuncafollismo....:ouch:








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

ahora sí, ahora es viernes!


Mundial 2014: Las Misses del Mundial - Daniella Oroco Mej?a, Miss Mun... | Mundial de F?tbol | EL MUNDO


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 May 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Consejo sobre ANR. Alguien puede aconsejar algo sobre ANR?. Mantenerlas o vender y que les den....joder vender en mínimos, pero esto esta siendo una sangría y habrá que cortar alguna vez
> 
> Gracias



Yo al pepino ese ,no le hubiera dejado abrir un nuevo tema en el foro de bolsa de como ganar 120.000 Euros !! Eso solo lo hace un vendedor de crece pelos con afán de protagonismo, y todo porque le salieron cuatro operaciones bien entre ellas FCC y eso lo encumbro a creerse el Dios Mercado, con buenas intenciones o malas la cagado pero bien en ANR..

Cualquiera que le hiciera caso, se a comido un 50% de caída desde que la recomendó por tierra mar y aire ..


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2014)

Costa Rica ienso:


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Yo al pepino ese ,no le hubiera dejado abrir un nuevo tema en el foro de bolsa de como ganar 120.000 Euros !! Eso solo lo hace un vendedor de crece pelos con afán de protagonismo, y todo porque le salieron cuatro operaciones bien entre ellas FCC y eso lo encumbro a creerse el Dios Mercado, con buenas intenciones o malas la cagado pero bien en ANR..



Eso nos puede pasar a todos. Qué digo... eso NOS pasa a todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2014)

una pregunta MM
¿cómo hacen los leoncillos para meter pólvora sin casi mover el indice?
gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Yo al pepino ese ,no le hubiera dejado abrir un nuevo tema en el foro de bolsa de como ganar 120.000 Euros !! Eso solo lo hace un vendedor de crece pelos con afán de protagonismo, y todo porque le salieron cuatro operaciones bien entre ellas FCC y eso lo encumbro a creerse el Dios Mercado, con buenas intenciones o malas la cagado pero bien en ANR..



A) Yo no le hubiera dejado. ::
B) Ha palmado pasta él.
C) Si alguien ha sido vilmente sodomizado por seguir a ciegas a un tio del interné, se lo merece.
D) Aquí se viene llorado.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 18:30 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> Costa Rica ienso:



Tostán ricas

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> D) Aquí se viene llorado.




Desalmao.... traidor... miserable... otomano.... ¡¡ Comunista !! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Pio pio malo. Maaaaaalo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (30 May 2014)

Entro y veo que de repente las gowex cierran con un +5%. 

Yo tengo mi teoría que ya he expuesto aquí en alguna ocasión; la deflación de algunos países como el nuestro invitaba a una qe. Pero además las elecciones europeas han demostrado que la plebe no esta contenta, y para que no se les caiga el chiringuito ya no les queda otra que darle a la impresora, hay que contentar a los votantes (especialmente los que viven del erario publico) antes de que la extrema derecha e izquierda se haga con el control. O dicho de otra forma, que la casta europea pierda lo que ya controla 

En resumen, creo que esto es lo que están descontando los mercados, que en pocos días tenemos a drogui anunciando talas en la selva negra para imprimir papeles de colores.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Desalmao.... traidor... miserable... otomano.... ¡¡ Comunista !! :XX::XX::XX:



añada a lista: "coletas!!"


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> D) Aquí se viene llorado.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

precision milimetrica en el tercer toque a la parte alta de la cuña , en un par de meses cerramos el gap 8650 , para entonces el campo de batalla sera un cementerio de gacelas y ejpertitos :no:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2014)

Que salvaje lo de ANR,cagada total y absoluta...pero joder,es que se ha dejado un 30% en dos semanitas...


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2014)

DEOLEO opa de exclusión a 0.38 y tal


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que salvaje lo de ANR,cagada total y absoluta...pero joder,es que se ha dejado un 30% en dos semanitas...



Me están entrando ganas de entrar ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> precision milimetrica en el tercer toque a la parte alta de la cuña , en un par de meses cerramos el gap 8650 , para entonces el campo de batalla sera un cementerio de gacelas y ejpertitos :no:



la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos , el dia largamente esperado esta proximo :S


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me están entrando ganas de entrar ::



Adelante,adelante...por mi no tenga reparo 

Y si puede hacerlo con un par de milloncejos de € mejor ::


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eso nos puede pasar a todos. Qué digo... eso NOS pasa a todos.



Pues nada, que pase el siguiente que quiera vender la moto . ya verán como sale alguno vendiendo otro producto milagroso :bla::bla: .


----------



## Arrebonico (30 May 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta MM
> ¿cómo hacen los leoncillos para meter pólvora sin casi mover el indice?
> gracias



Me sumo a la pregunta MM.


----------



## Chila (30 May 2014)

si dragui no pone en marcha el qe, nos vamos a ir por el retrete.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

Oferta y demanda. Hay mil formas. Resistencia venden o salta stop operadores pequeños y medianos que ofertan, se compra dejando caer precio suavemente. Creas demanda superando resistencia... vuelven a entrar . Ya estás dentro sin subir tu el precio. p.e.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

Esas preguntas no se pueden responder si no es con sus vidas como pago. No me sean Pryrates (yeah freak powah)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> si dragui no pone en marcha el qe, nos vamos a ir por el retrete.



pero mientras tanto que nos quiten lo bailao







Corea del sur grfññññ

BME e IBE rompiendo máximos.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

Infograma sobre movimientos migratorios en el mundo. Curioso

Global international migration flows | Wittgenstein Centre


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Oferta y demanda. Hay mil formas. Resistencia venden o salta stop operadores pequeños y medianos que ofertan, se compra dejando caer precio suavemente. Creas demanda superando resistencia... vuelven a entrar . Ya estás dentro sin subir tu el precio. p.e.



mira que fácil
y con cuatro perras se hará


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 May 2014)

Señores, que esta dicho, segun orden de aparicion:
1.- Gandalf
2.- Caracolear
3.- Cuña del Minino 

Hace unos dias vi unas operaciones la mar de curiosas en allianz, hacian un BID fuerte, ataque a ASK solo una posicion, habrian la bolsa por debajo quitando la posicion BID fuerte. Iban todos a la saca, lo realmente curioso que me llamo la atencion fue la velocidad, a la que cerraban la saca, con una posicion BID mayor que la anterior en precio. Se veian detras intentos de venta fallidos con volumenes buscado posiciones concretas.
Como si un algoritmo fuese muchiiiiiisimo mas rapido que los otros. -como anecdota-



MarketMaker dijo:


> Oferta y demanda. Hay mil formas. Resistencia venden o salta stop operadores pequeños y medianos que ofertan, se compra dejando caer precio suavemente. Creas demanda superando resistencia... vuelven a entrar . Ya estás dentro sin subir tu el precio. p.e.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2014)

MM y sus amigotes acaban de sentarse a trabajar


----------



## pipoapipo (30 May 2014)

hay algun sindicalista o abogado laboralista o experto en ser jodido por mutuas laborales entre nosotros?

es que tengo un par de dudas... envieme privado

gracias


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

CVC Capital Partners pedirá la exclusión
de Deoleo de la bolsa tras la formulación
de la oferta pública de adquisición de
acciones (opa) en el marco del proceso
de reconfiguración financiera y accionarial
en el que está inmersa la compañía,
según ha comunicado a la Comisión
Nacional del Mercado de Valores
(CNMV).
El fondo, a través de su sociedad OLE
Investments B.V., ha informado de que
en el marco de la opa que se presentará
a autorización de la CNMV tras la
aprobación y ejecución de los acuerdos
propuestos por el Consejo de
Administración a la junta general prevista
para el 11 de junio, y tras la adquisición
de las acciones representativas del
29,99% del capital social, "promoverá la
exclusión de cotización en bolsa de las
acciones de Deoleo".
En concreto, CVC Capital Partners ha
señalado que lo hará constar en el
folleto de opa , que se presentará
junto con la solicitud de autorización
de la oferta a presentar a la CNMV.
La oferta se formulará sin condiciones
siempre que se confirme en el momento
de su autorización por la CNMV que 0,38
euros es un precio equitativo de acuerdo
con el criterio manifestado por KPMG en
su informe de valoración como experto
independiente.
OLE ha manifestado que la exclusión se
promoverá siempre y cuando del
resultado de la oferta y de la situación de
Deoleo se deduzca que es razonable que
el acuerdo de exclusión sea aprobado
por la Junta General.
Por otro lado, ha reiterado que los
accionistas de la compañía aceitera
Unicaja Banco, Caixa, Cajasur Banco y
Daniel Klein, que en conjunto son
titulares de un 24,8% del capital social,
han asumido el compromiso de no
vender a un tercero distinto del fondo
durante un plazo de seis meses desde la
firma del acuerdo descrito en el hecho
relevante del 25 de abril.

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 12:20 ----------

HR de las 7.

y acaban de sacar otro ahora mismo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 May 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Consejo sobre ANR. Alguien puede aconsejar algo sobre ANR?. Mantenerlas o vender y que les den....joder vender en mínimos, pero esto esta siendo una sangría y habrá que cortar alguna vez
> 
> Gracias



Yo llevo unas pocas desde 5,50 y no pienso vender. De hecho en breve voy a doblar posición. Se aproxima el valor que comento el sargento, cuando hace tiempo ( rondábamos por aquella los 5 o 6 $) nos comento que un amigo suyo las esperaba en 2,xx.
Cuando baje de tres un servidor le mete fuerte.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 May 2014)

Entonces hay que salir por patas del valor?

Edito: Me referia a DEOLEO en relacion al HR que ha posteado Ane sobre los de CVC


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 May 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Yo llevo unas pocas desde 5,50 y no pienso vender. De hecho en breve voy a doblar posición. Se aproxima el valor que comento el sargento, cuando hace tiempo ( rondábamos por aquella los 5 o 6 $) nos comento que un amigo suyo las esperaba en 2,xx.
> Cuando baje de tres un servidor le mete fuerte.



Yo las llevo a varios precios. Verguenza me da decir que entré a 7 $ aprovechando que venía bajando de 8 y pico ::

Ahora mismo cada dia, inclusive hoy, estoy tentado de vender pero las aguanto, las aguanto, las aguantoooooooo.....

¿No piensas que es mejor comprar más cuando empieze a entrar dinero de verdad y cambie la tendencia? en eso le doy la razón a Bertok, no me parece prudente visto la carnicería en la que está metida y que nadie te dice que no pueda continuar.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Iberdrola firma un contrato de 4.100 millones de aprovisionamiento de GNL - Noticias de Empresas





BlueLaser dijo:


> Entonces hay que salir por patas del valor?



Yo lo veo así, porque no hay noticias nuevas, todo sigue su curso. El tío va a lanzar una OPA a 0,38, en la que no va a venderle nadie (me apuesto lo que queráis)

*CVC tiene el 29,99%* (de Bankia 16,5%, de BMN 4,8%, a las que unos días después sumó la de Dcoop, antigua Hojiblanca 8,64%)

CaixaBank (5,3%)
Kutxabank (4,8%)
Unicaja (11,4%); 
Dcoop, la antigua Hojiblanca (9,9%-8,64); 
Ebro Foods (2,9%); 
En Bolsa (37%); 
accionistas minoritarios= daniel klein (7,4%)

Si alguna de las cajas o Daniel Klein decidiese vender, CVC tendría preferencia de compra, aunque sólo durante los seis primeros meses, hasta el 25 de Octubre.


Sabemos que la SEPI va a entrar con el 10% ó 20% tras el verano, pero no se lo puede comprar a las cajas si es antes del 25 de Octubre. Entonces, la pregunta es:* A QUIÉN SE LO COMPRA? A nosotros?*


Es todo especulación.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 May 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO opa de exclusión a 0.38 y tal



Free float de mas del 40% y tal... tu lanza la opa que ya se acaso yo te las vendo... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Free float de mas del 40% y tal... tu lanza la opa que ya se acaso yo te las vendo... :XX::XX::XX:





37%, arriba he puesto


No creo que entre la SEPI a 0,38 (SI ES QUE ENTRA) Porque si entra, para qué lo hace? Para entrar a 0,45 y luego venderle al fondo en 2 años a 0.38? Para comprar a los bancos a 0,45 en octubre y luego venderselo a 0.38 al fondo?

Aunque bien pensado, así pagamos todos y regalo la parte de empresa que no he regalado...

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 13:08 ----------

cartera de capitalbolsa USA actualizada


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 37%, arriba he puesto
> 
> 
> No creo que entre la SEPI a 0,38 (SI ES QUE ENTRA) Porque si entra, para qué lo hace? Para entrar a 0,45 y luego venderle al fondo en 2 años a 0.38? Para comprar a los bancos a 0,45 en octubre y luego venderselo a 0.38 al fondo?
> ...



Cuidado con esa cartera, que como te despistes te hace millonario:::XX:


----------



## bertok (30 May 2014)

Ano-rrotos

una maravilla por técnico







Los niveles son atractivos para un rebote a cortísimo plazo pero es una lotería porque al estar en caída libre no se podría poner un SL con el más mínimo rigor.

Lo mejor de la puata de precio y del MACD es que han demostrado que el futuro giro estará muy por debajo de los 7,5 que se dijeron el hilo.

Dí un plazo de 6 semanas para mostrar su cara y es posible que lo haga antes.

El nivel de los 4,13 USD tiene toda la pinta de se la confirmación del giro de tendencia ..... pero hay que dejarla trabajar. El nigga la puede llevar hasta donde quiera.

Va a ser un x0 ó un x7


----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Iberdrola firma un contrato de 4.100 millones de aprovisionamiento de GNL - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esta noticia se puede extrapolar algo muy claro para los que habéis apostado por el carbón.
Un contrato a 20 años, empezando el suministro en 2018, para suministrar gas licuado con destino a generación de electricidad (más el uso directo en consumo minorista). 
Parece que hay gas para muchos años :fiufiu:

Deoleo, la trampa de valor eterna.
Ha vuelto a hacer lo de siempre, calentando el tema previo a la OPA de hoy, ya han picado 10M de € estos dos días.
Si nadie ofrece más, es porque no vale más.


pD: se me olvidaba decir que mi sombrero de iberdrola es reversible. Aparte de ese elegante estampado a cuadros rosas y azules, es verde camuflaje por el otro. Ideal para hacer birdwatching los que ya tenemos una edad.
¿quieren más motivos para comprar iberdrola?


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En esta noticia se puede extrapolar algo muy claro para los que habéis apostado por el carbón.
> Un contrato a 20 años, empezando el suministro en 2018, para suministrar gas licuado con destino a generación de electricidad (más el uso directo en consumo minorista).
> Parece que hay gas para muchos años :fiufiu:
> 
> ...





tono, de los 10M que han picado, han sido agencias gordas, no de gacelas. por eso no me he salido. ya dije que no saldría en calentón. pero gracias por el consejo de ayer que no le dí las gracias.

Deoleo por números se quita la deuda en 2 años, sin ayuda del fondo, lo que estamos haciendo es REGALARLE la empresa a los USA. Así que para ganar unos céntimos no me muevo. Yo al menos (también compenso con plusvas de 3-4 metesacas, eso hace verlo más tranquilamente supongo)

En 1 año se van a ver los números reales de Deoleo.



llevamos 4 días sin valores en espejo


----------



## Topongo (30 May 2014)

Esto a los enagases no nos va demasiado no? Solo que nos van a utilizar durante 20 años... lo de Iberdrola digo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 37%, arriba he puesto
> 
> 
> No creo que entre la SEPI a 0,38 (SI ES QUE ENTRA) Porque si entra, para qué lo hace? Para entrar a 0,45 y luego venderle al fondo en 2 años a 0.38? Para comprar a los bancos a 0,45 en octubre y luego venderselo a 0.38 al fondo?
> ...



Lo que dice el HR es que primero, OPA a 0.38, después AK con CVC poniendo 100MM encima de la mesa, y después, si la situación accionarial lo permite (tienen el 90% entonces) y la situación de la empresa lo aconseja, se haría opa de exclusión. Que sigan esperando y tal


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vNEbsZ3IcH4[/YOUTUBE]

ojito al saxo! :Baile:

dejan claro de la importancia del timing 8:


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)

Pues otro maximo historico del S&P, y ya no se cuantos van este mes.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pero mientras tanto que nos quiten lo bailao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder con la cama al fondo. Puede reutilizar la foto para el badoo. ::


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Joder con la cama al fondo. Puede reutilizar la foto para el badoo. ::



A las visilleras del badoo ese fondo naranja cursi fijo que les gusta.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

se nota que Tono es accionista de Iberdrola: está con la luz dada siendo pleno día


----------



## egarenc (30 May 2014)

Tono, que has tenido que hacer para que IBE te lo envíe, eres accionista VIP? no es que me haya sabido mal no recibirlo (aunque le podia haber dado uso como macetero), pero igual el año que viene regalan algo más práctico y me interesa reclamarlo.


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Tono, que has tenido que hacer para que IBE te lo envíe, eres accionista VIP? no es que me haya sabido mal no recibirlo (aunque le podia haber dado uso como macetero), pero igual el año que viene regalan algo más práctico y me interesa reclamarlo.



pregúntele al Chinazo, que el otro día le saco al banco unas maletas y un juego de sartenes :8: 

algún truco tienen que tener estos dos, a mí el banco solo quiere colocarme tablets y televisores más caros que en cualquier tienda física ::


----------



## Krim (30 May 2014)

Pues nada, mas máximos históricos... No entro ni loco. Ni para cortos porque el primario es alcista a morir, ni para largos porque podemos zamparnos 300 puntos de retrace sin pestañear...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues nada, mas máximos históricos... No entro ni loco. Ni para cortos porque el primario es alcista a morir, ni para largos porque podemos zamparnos 300 puntos de retrace sin pestañear...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo pienso lo mismo. Es mejor esperar a ver si rompe o qué. 



Mientras, sigamos en el aceite













Ale, pongan la tele, que empieza lo bueno parte 2:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/539507-borja-mateo-tve-24h-noche.html


----------



## atman (30 May 2014)

El precio medio de mis anarrosas está en 4,21... duh!

Los nietos tendrán dinero... o estampitas de colores...


----------



## Topongo (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El precio medio de mis anarrosas está en 4,21... duh!
> 
> Los nietos tendrán dinero... o estampitas de colores...



O nada...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El precio medio de mis anarrosas está en 4,21... duh!
> 
> Los nietos tendrán dinero... o estampitas de colores...



Has comprado mas?cuando?hungaro!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (30 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> El precio medio de mis anarrosas está en 4,21... duh!
> 
> Los nietos tendrán dinero... o estampitas de colores...



El mercado está descontando que no habrá un entorno positivo para el carbón usano hasta 2017 y ANR no tiene tanta pasta como para aguantar hasta ahí.

Cualquier tipo de financiación adicional será al estilo de usura de Walter o una ampliación de capital del 50%.

El tema es que ya capitaliza por debajo de los 800 millones de USD

Los cortos, cuando se giren será un buen momento.


----------



## egarenc (30 May 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pregúntele al Chinazo, que el otro día le saco al banco unas maletas y un juego de sartenes :8:
> 
> algún truco tienen que tener estos dos, a mí el banco solo quiere colocarme tablets y televisores más caros que en cualquier tienda física ::









...todavía visita ese tipo de establecimientos? yo es que no traspaso la zona de la máquina de expender dinero :no:

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 22:36 ----------




atman dijo:


> El precio medio de mis anarrosas está en 4,21... duh!
> 
> Los nietos tendrán dinero... o estampitas de colores...



cuentan las malas lenguas que las acciones de ANR queman mejor que la materia prima que las soportan :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)




----------



## Tono (30 May 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Joder con la cama al fondo. Puede reutilizar la foto para el badoo. ::



Coño, porque es donde tengo espejo para arretratarme. 




egarenc dijo:


> Tono, que has tenido que hacer para que IBE te lo envíe, eres accionista VIP? no es que me haya sabido mal no recibirlo (aunque le podia haber dado uso como macetero), pero igual el año que viene regalan algo más práctico y me interesa reclamarlo.



El gorro es lo importante, panda cotillas deslengüadas, me lo enviaron por correo certificado y no se lo entregaron a mi señora. 
Tuve que ir a recogerlo personalmente y cuando abrimos el paquete entusiasmados...será un reloj... una tablet... apareció ese sombrero de aguas a cuadros que sólo vale para poner en carnavales
No sé porque me lo enviaron. Supongo que formaría parte, junto con la prima de asistencia que cobré esos días, de un detalle por delegar el voto.

Otro día me hago la foto con el bolso de deportes del Santander que vais a flipar. 

Envidiosas, que sois unas envidiosas.


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

ANR logaritmico...

y ahora me dicen que no vale para nada el logaritmico a largo plazo....llevo poniendolo 6 meses y ahi va








empieza Borja en 24h


----------



## Namreir (30 May 2014)

Soy capaz de oir los sollozos de sufrimiento (.......)

Juas, juas, juas

Es un puto genio el cabron


----------



## egarenc (30 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El gorro es lo importante, panda cotillas deslengüadas, me lo enviaron por correo certificado y no se lo entregaron a mi señora.
> Tuve que ir a recogerlo personalmente y cuando abrimos el paquete entusiasmados...*será un reloj... una tablet... *apareció ese sombrero de aguas a cuadros que sólo vale para poner en carnavales
> No sé porque me lo enviaron. Supongo que formaría parte, junto con la prima de asistencia que cobré esos días, de un detalle por delegar el voto.
> 
> ...



si, claro...o una mini central hidroeléctica 8: bueno, a la bolsa del San al menos se le puede dar una aplicación

---------- Post added 30-may-2014 at 23:03 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> empieza Borja en 24h



TE dejo al Borja, yo me quedo con ésta












la linterna verde, truño de peli en tv3, pero la chica está mona.:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (30 May 2014)

la frase de borja de hoy va a marcar un hito en el foro me parece.

de carnet de HP miembro de oro


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la frase de borja de hoy va a marcar un hito en el foro me parece.
> 
> de carnet de HP miembro de oro



Que ha dicho, que me lo he perdido


----------



## atman (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Has comprado mas?cuando?hungaro!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Si mal no recuerdo, avisé al llegar a 4 de iba a ir a completar la posi... y alguna más luego... 

Entre BSX que no despega y esta que se estrella me tienen contento. Afortunadamente el EURUSD me compensa parte y con suerte acabará cubriendo todo...

Tambien tengo cubierto un largo DAX y alguna cosilla más


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Que ha dicho, que me lo he perdido



Algo así:


Diciendo sobre que nadie compre ahora, que se retrase la compra lo más posible... que se van a rrepentir en cuanto suban los tipos un poco... que no hay pirámide demográfica para sujetar las ventas... dice:

*"Es más. Desde aquí soy capaz de oir los sollozos de sufrimiento de la gente dentro de unos años...."*


----------



## SPK (31 May 2014)

Up mañanero


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Otro up, a ver quién lo supera ::::::


----------



## Namreir (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Otro up, a ver quién lo supera ::::::



Veo y lo subo a


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Veo y lo subo a



Gallu, creo que no hay color pero respeto tus gustos ::::::


----------



## Tono (31 May 2014)

Si la visión de mi sombrero es lamentable, mi intención además era esa, algunos me superan. Así en plural.

En bolsa canaria han hecho un muy buen análisis de la situación del IBEX. Buen análisis por objetivo... las conclusiones que saque cada uno serán las subjetivas.


BolsaCanaria .info | El Ibex no está tan sobrecomprado como para desponderarse de él



> Una cosa es que por prudencia se rebaje la exposición al riesgo por temor a un giro de la renta variable a nivel global dados los máximos que está haciendo el SP500 o los mínimos del indice VIX y otra muy distinta es que los mercados estén dando señal de agotamiento y sobrecompra, en lo primero cada cual manda en su cartera y sabe hasta donde puede llegar sin que su control emocional salte por los aires, en lo segundo la percepción es errónea, ni los mercados de renta variable han roto nada a la baja que nos expulsen del mercado y ni hay sobrecompra en terminos generales.
> 
> Acabamos de mirar el RSI uno a uno a todos los valores del IBEX para evaluar el estado de su fuerza y hemos añadido el detalle de si está o no sobre la MM 200 exponencial, el resultado final es un selectivo español en tendencia y sesgo alcista y para nada sobrecomprado ni uno a uno de sus componentes (con alguna excepción como en todo), ni la media de todo él que se sitúa en el nivel 61, si un mercado o activo con este RSI DIARIO está sobrecomprado pues poco podemos pintamos especulando en Bolsa.
> 
> Por lo tanto si entendemos que a partir de 70 entramos en sobrecompra y no es aconsejable comprar, pues al IBEX estando a 61 le podría caber un 5% perfectamente sobre los precios de hoy para llegar a niveles de 70, en el mercado por encima de este nivel solo está REPSOL con un 72,8 y ACS con un 74,2, el más bajo es el de Arcerlor Mittal a 44.4, por lo tanto amigos salir o cerrar posiciones por prudencia si, pero porque el mercado lo diga creo que no, ni por técnico, ni por fundamental (respetando siempre las excepciones claro tanto por exceso como por defecto ya que si el RSI más alto lo tiene ACS y el más bajo Arcelor no es fruto de la casualidad sino de la causalidad).



Gracias a esa web. Para mí de las mejores.


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Algo así:
> 
> 
> Diciendo sobre que nadie compre ahora, que se retrase la compra lo más posible... que se van a rrepentir en cuanto suban los tipos un poco... que no hay pirámide demográfica para sujetar las ventas... dice:
> ...



ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:)

Ane..por Diosss!!


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Otro up, a ver quién lo supera ::::::





Namreir dijo:


> Veo y lo subo a



A mi me gustan más atléticas.....






Aunque no me importaría desayunar una de las de tito Bertok.......o las dos si pudiera ser :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:)
> 
> Ane..por Diosss!!



es bvio que se me ha colado una "R" de más ::


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es bvio que se me ha colado una "R" de más ::



8:8:8:

+ 10 caracteres


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si la visión de mi sombrero es lamentable, mi intención además era esa, algunos me superan. Así en plural.
> 
> En bolsa canaria han hecho un muy buen análisis de la situación del IBEX. Buen análisis por objetivo... las conclusiones que saque cada uno serán las subjetivas.
> 
> ...





Respuesta a Bolsacanaria de una humilde gacela:


www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-que-expropia-plusvalia-que-llegan-rojos.html


----------



## Janus (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El mercado está descontando que no habrá un entorno positivo para el carbón usano hasta 2017 y ANR no tiene tanta pasta como para aguantar hasta ahí.
> 
> Cualquier tipo de financiación adicional será al estilo de usura de Walter o una ampliación de capital del 50%.
> 
> ...



Se pueden decir muchas cosas pero no que no tienen caja cuando en el ultimo quarter han subido su disponible.

Ya escampara y entonces la gente acumulara muy por encima en precios. Idem que lo solar en First y otros cuando se decia que no habia mercado, que ademas habia sobreproduccion, que los costes unitarioa excedian las ventas, que cuando producen paneles entonces la tecnologia ya ha abaratado los costes y no se puede vender ......


----------



## Algas (31 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Algo así:
> 
> 
> Diciendo sobre que nadie compre ahora, que se retrase la compra lo más posible... que se van a rrepentir en cuanto suban los tipos un poco... que no hay pirámide demográfica para sujetar las ventas... dice:
> ...




Frase brutal de Borja... yo aún me contengo de adquirir ladrillo.
¿En qué programa y canal habló? es para ver si lo veo por la intelné, al menos este tipo argumenta lo que dice.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Hay un hilo dnd se haya el link. Fin del hilo que un dealmao ha abierto uno nuevo a traicion.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Otro up, a ver quién lo supera ::::::



Lanzar mensajes apocalipticos sobre el carbon esta feo,pero coger "prestado" un gif de la firma de otro forero...ya es tocar fondo ::

Que pasa aqui? que todavia estamos en Mayo


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lanzar mensajes apocalipticos sobre el carbon esta feo,pero coger "prestado" un gif de la firma de otro forero...ya es tocar fondo ::
> 
> Que pasa aqui? que todavia estamos en Mayo


----------



## Hannibal (31 May 2014)

Cojo palomitas para leer el hilo nuevo


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2014)

De los hilos mas inteligentes que he leído en mucho tiempo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=538969


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Jun 2014)

Sobre Ezentis y su ampliacion de capital:

''Le informamos de que ha comenzado la ampliación de capital de la compañía EZENTIS. Se trata de una ampliación de pago, cuya proporción es 5 accion/es nueva/s por cada 11 derecho/s.

En consecuencia, usted como accionista tiene dos opciones:

1. Acudir a dicha ampliación, según las condiciones que le detallamos a continuación:

• Deberá realizar un desembolso de 0.7 euros por cada nueva acción.
• El periodo de suscripción se inició el 02-06-2014 y finaliza el 16-06-2014, por lo que deberá comunicárnoslo antes de las 10:00 horas del próximo 16-06-2014 a través de la opción OPA, OPV y Ampliaciones de su Broker NARANJA.
2. No acudir a dicha ampliación, en cuyo caso procederemos a dar orden de venta de sus derechos el día en que finalice el periodo de suscripción. La orden se ejecutará siempre que exista contrapartida, ingresándole el importe correspondiente en su cuenta de efectivo. En caso de que la orden no se ejecutase, una vez finalizado el plazo, los derechos perderán su valor.


Es la primera vez que me veo en una situacion similar. Que cojones hay que hacer? Punto 2 y a tomar por culo? no me interesa gastar pelas a ezentis a 0,7


----------



## Jose (10 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: te han dado 2 thanks campeon, por un comentario que no aporta nada.* 10.6 no llegará*....hazme caso anda, te irá mejor.



*Sobre MTS:*

*1. Pues ahí la tienes melonaco
2. Me dan igual los thanks porque son para maricas.

Saludos cordiales;*


----------



## tarrito (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


>



Que paranoia creia que calopez la había vuelto a liar...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------

